#ubuntu-ru 2011-02-14
<Straga> привет всем
<AndreX> !ping
<ubuntuhelp> 100500 bytes from google.com (100.500.0.0): icmp_seq=100 ttl=500 time=0 ms
<maksgo> Доброго утра всем
<ViruSkin> доброго времени суток
<ViruSkin> у меня обед закончился )
<ViruSkin> какое там утро
<sharikoff> доброго обеда
<Lynk> всем доброго времени суток)
<[Green]> привет
<AndreX> [Green], ку
<Lynk> [Green], AndreX прива
<maksgo> удачного дня всем
<maksgo> у
<maksgo> !nik maksgo
<maksgo> !nick maksgo
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='nik maksgo'
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='nick maksgo'
<AndreX> !nick | maksgo
<ubuntuhelp> maksgo: Ник на IRC-сервере регистрируется так: /msg nickserv register <password> <e-mail> . Подробнее про регистрацию: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration >> Валидируйте ник по почте! <<
<XuMuK> ку
<AndreX> XuMuK: re
<maksgo> один вопрос, как полностью написать команду для регистр. ника.
<AndreX>  /msg nickserv register mypass pupkin@mail.ru
<SergeyIT> ку
<AndreX> SergeyIT, привет
<AndreX> я сёдня бот автоответчик ))
<maksgo> !nickserv maksgo
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='nickserv maksgo'
<AndreX>  maksgo, /msg nickserv help
<maksgo> вроде зарегился, а как проверить?
<AndreX>  /msg nickserv info maksgo
<AndreX> maksgo, тебе письмо пришло на ящик?
<SergeyIT> может никсервер еще не проснулся
<gloomy919> Народ, а одновременно два коннекта под одним ником возможны?
<AndreX> на маленькое время да
<maza> где хранятся пароли в Linux??? cat\password ??
<AndreX> /etc/shadow
<AndreX> хД
<maza> спасибо))
<mva> maza — это, я так понял, малолетний кульхацкер? :)
<AndreX> криптолог ))
<maza> не)) мы за его компом сидим)) стажеры )) проходим практику)
<maza> пока))
<maksgo> подскажите пожалуйста, как заставить работать мегафон модем, до обновления работал. сейчас 10 стоит. вручную все настройки прописал. молчит
<AndreX> usb-modeswitch, установи
<maksgo> как это сделать
<arku> apt-get install usb-modeswitch
<AndreX> http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/ubuntu/79166/
<venseel> всем привет
<AndreX> venseel, ну прива
<skrishi> всем привет
<AndreX> skrishi, ку ))
<skrishi> опять тут тишина )))
<AndreX> skrishi, да, я тут)
<skrishi> AndreX: И я тут )
<AndreX> тссс тихо!
<venseel> как проверить насколько коректно у меня установлен glip? при его установке система ошибок не выдавала, но все равно при ./configure система утверждает что он не установлен
<venseel> glib*
<pahan> тебе версию проверить надо
<AndreX> venseel, ставь из репов
<pahan> попробуй dpkg --list glib*
<venseel> venseel@venseel-G31M-S2L:~/d$ dpkg --list glib
<venseel> Шаблону glib не соответствует ни один пакет
<skrishi> venseel: sudo apt-get install glib?
<maksgo> не запускается файл install пишет "отказано в доступе"
<skrishi> maksgo: права проверь )
<pahan> venseel, зайди в синаптик там поищи
<venseel> Пакеты, имеющие неудовлетворённые зависимости:
<venseel>  xserver-xorg-video-glide : Зависит: xorg-video-abi-7.0 но он не может быть установлен
<venseel>                             Зависит: xserver-xorg-core (>= 2:1.8) но он не будет установлен
<venseel>  xserver-xorg-video-glint : Зависит: xorg-video-abi-8.0
<venseel>                             Зависит: xserver-xorg-core (>= 2:1.8.99.904) но он не будет установлен
<venseel> E: Сломанные пакеты
<venseel> venseel@venseel-G31M-S2L
<AndreX> !paste | venseel
<ubuntuhelp> venseel: Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.pro , http://paste.ubuntu.com или http://paste.org.ru
<AndreX> venseel, http://www.opennet.ru/docs/RUS/glib_api/
<maksgo> админ я
<AndreX> venseel, apt-get -f install
<skrishi> maksgo: да хоть 20 раз
<mva> maksgo: правда?
<venseel> AndreX: команда не найдена
<AndreX> sudo apt-get -f install
<AndreX> должна быть
<pahan> maksgo, посмори выставлен ли execunfble бит
<maksgo> отказано в доступе
<maksgo> странно
<pahan> maksgo, ls -l имя_файла
<AndreX> хехе
<skrishi> maksgo: ты sudo набераешь?
<pahan> онж сказал что админ
<venseel> обновлено 0, установлено 0 новых пакетов, для удаления отмечено 0 пакетов, и 272 пакетов не обновлено.
<skrishi> а не факт ))
<skrishi> pahan: то что он админ, это ещё не факт что команда набирается от рута )
<pahan> не поспоришь
<maksgo> пишет command not found
<AndreX> venseel, sudo apt-get check
<venseel> Построение дерева зависимостей
<venseel> Чтение информации о состоянии... Готово
<skrishi> maksgo: значит нет такой команды ))
<pahan> maksgo, команда ls должна быть полюбэ, век воли не видать
<AndreX> venseel, короче чёто ты с систему загнул
<skrishi> pahan: он мог удалить пакет )
<venseel> AndreX я ее только поставил -(
<maksgo> как запустить фай инсталл, через терминал?
<skrishi> maksgo: чо за файл?
<maksgo> инсталл на модеме
<skrishi> maksgo: модем это устройство, коротко, соединяющее тебя с сеткой через телефон )
<pahan> maksgo, sudo полный_путь_к_файлу
<AndreX> maksgo, chmod +x ва.йл && sudo ./фа.йл
<skrishi> sudo chmod +x файл
<skrishi> тогда уж )
<AndreX> можно и без sudo если есть права
<skrishi> а права есть? )
<maksgo> права есть
<skrishi> и вообще, ему может говорить, что в файле инстал есть дериктива которая не поддерживается его архетектурой )
<rapidsp> по дефолту нельзя ))
<skrishi> я лично из описания проблеммы не понимаю чо это за инстал
<AndreX> sh install.sh
<AndreX> наверно
<skrishi> а я подуиал про make install
<skrishi> подумал*
<maksgo> на модеме есть файл инстал, в мануале говорят, что его нужно запустить
<pahan> а че пишет кода пытаешься?
<skrishi> pahan: либо прав нет, либо команды нет )
<maksgo> то команды нет такой то нет такого файла
<pahan> файл на диске?
<skrishi> на модеме )
<skrishi> maksgo: дай ссылку на мануал
<AndreX> maksgo, cp всё с диска мопеда и шамань
<maksgo> так и делаю
<maksgo> есть файл ауторан.sh его тоже не запускает
<pahan> maksgo, шаг1 командой mc зайди в директорию с файлом
<AndreX> ../Linux/install
<AndreX> там есть его надо
<pahan> maksgo, шаг2 пиши sudo ./inst и таб нажми
<maksgo> попробую
<NoOova> hi all! because i cant use translit i will write on eng
<NoOova> what meat colump TIME+ in htop?
<NoOova> it is not "how time process is running:
<NoOova> it is something else
<NoOova> what mean*
<pahan> hi
<skrishi> NoOova: #ubuntu-en
<NoOova> ya i po russki mogu
<NoOova> please answer me on russian
<skrishi> NoOova: устанавливай тогда руские шрифты )
<mva> NoOova: этот столбик показывает сколько процессорного времени отъел процесс
<maksgo> пишет оказано в доступе
<NoOova> mva: what is mean processor time?
<NoOova> it is like "howmuch time will be process used if it will be load processor for 100%?"
<mva> y
<pahan> NoOova, http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%9F%D1%80%D0%BE%D1%86%D0%B5%D1%81%D1%81%D0%BE%D1%80%D0%BD%D0%BE%D0%B5_%D0%B2%D1%80%D0%B5%D0%BC%D1%8F
<NoOova> i use console weechat
<NoOova> from tty
<NoOova> cant use links, sorry
<pahan> Процессорное время — время, затраченное процессором компьютера на обработку задачи (программы). Распределяется между процессами в соответствии с используемым режимом операционной системы.
<mva> NoOova: lynx||wget
<NoOova> mva how i cant minimize weechat? like Ctrl+O in mc
<mva> NoOova: use tmux||screen
<NoOova> screen is good
<NoOova> =) one moment
<SUFLEX> Вы хотя бы там без ошибок писали бы чтоли. а то слишком на понты похоже
<mva> и да, как-то вичат вроде минимизировался :)
<NoOova> i think that weechat can minimize someself
<NoOova> SUFLEX: sorry my eng,\. russian is my language
<SUFLEX> NoOova: fuck out here then
<NoOova> but rules on this channel could not grant me privilegies to write translit
<SUFLEX> sorry
<mva> sh: np: команда не найдена
<mva> NoOova: настроил бы переключение раскладки в консоли и не сношал бы мозг :)
<NoOova> Опа
<NoOova> контрол шифт!
<maksgo> y must run the process by root
<NoOova> Народ даккак вичат сворачивать
<skai> NoOova: ну нажми на окошке терминала палочку
<NoOova> =) смешно
<NoOova>  меня только на окошке монитора кнопочка
<seed22_> кодировка
<AndreX> No0ova alt + f2 ?
<NoOova> Шутник! я попробовал и вначале даже поверил
<AndreX> ну если у тебя тока на мониторе кнопочка значит ты в консоли без иксов )
<NoOova> ладно придётся в скрине запускать
<NoOova> .йгше
<mva> AndreX: капитан?
<NoOova> ntcn
<NoOova> тест
<ubuntuhelp> NoOova, Ну понг, и что?
<seed22_> Добрый день всем. Извините, что с таким вопросом, но кто-нибудь игру Сталкер устанавливал на убунту? :)
<AndreX> mva, не пока
<mva> !win| seed22_
<ubuntuhelp> seed22_: Читать срочно! От начала и до конца: http://anticopyright.ru/wiki/Linux_это_НЕ_Windows ! Дальнейшее употребление фраз типа "в винде все работало, а тут - нет", а так же прочие попытки сравнивать убунту с вендой и СПО с вендософтом - приведут к бану!
<san4o> seed22_: дай угадаю. нет курсора в меню ?
<NoOova> ппц вичат вышел в сегфаулт
<NoOova> с терйсбэком
<NoOova> Народ а у вас работает Ctrl+A D в вичате в скрине?
<mva> NoOova: обнови
<mva> и да, у меня тмукс и все работает
<NoOova> народ я могу вывести к примеру mplayer напрямую в fb если у меня иксы уже запущены?
<mva> вывести-то можешь
<mva> но не факт. что иксы это нормально переживут
<NoOova> °F¥¿jÉâ	
<maksgo> вообщем установил я и дрова и софтину мегафон. вот только интернета нету!
<venseel> кто нибуть знает как установить glib?
<seed22_> venseelдо сих пор?
<venseel> угу -(
<mva> venseel: он у тебя стоит, я гарантирую это
<venseel> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=139283.0
<venseel> mva он то у меня уже второй день стоит, а глиб нет -(
<mva> нет
<mva> glib — одна из системных библиотек же ж
<venseel> что нет?
<san4o> venseel: sudo aptitude search glib
<venseel> http://www.pastie.org/1561893
<san4o> хотя для сборки чегото может нужен glib-dev
<venseel> отлично -) где его взять?
<hivemind> Какой репозиторий надо подключить для emerald-themes?
<san4o> venseel: сужаем поле поиска sudo apt-cache search libglib
<SergeyIT> venseel, чего же ты такое собираешь?
<venseel> !http://www.pastie.org/1562044
<venseel> http://www.pastie.org/1562044
<venseel> libglibmm-2.4-dev это нужно?
<san4o> libglib2.0-dev - Development files for the GLib library
<san4o>  
<san4o> venseel: libglib2.0-0
<san4o> venseel:   я бы начал с этих библиотек
<san4o> хотя действительно что ты такое собираеш ?
<venseel> плеер ^^
<san4o> venseel: а еще подробнее
<SergeyIT> большой плайер ))
<venseel> xmms
<maksgo> подскажите как заставить работать звук. версия 10. чипсет интел.
<SergeyIT> venseel, а чем из реп не устраивает?
<venseel> как
<SergeyIT> так
<san4o> venseel: ты щас будеш головой об стуну биться =)))
<venseel> ну ка?
<SergeyIT> когда все плагины пересобирать будет ))
<venseel> у меня будет секас?
<san4o> venseel: а не в репах действительно нету.  если память не изменяет он довольно старый
<san4o> venseel: вот кстати 1я ссылка гугла http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=31145.0
<san4o> venseel: хотя audacious и qmmp  поновее будут. да и с кодировками нет проблем
<volgruk> а чем, собственно, xmms от audacious отличается? О_о
<Nebulosa> xmms RIP в отличии от.
<hivemind> Слетела кодировка в openoffice. Половина слов - квадратики
<hivemind> Как вернуть всё обратно?
<maksgo> AndreX, подскадите пожалуйста как звук сделать?
<SergeyIT> maksgo, может инфу дашь сначала, а не людей хайлайтить будешь
<maksgo> я писал уже, убунту 10, интел чипсет.
<maksgo> была 8 посоветовали обновить, но изменений нету
<AndreX> а чё я сразу )
<AndreX> логи давай
<AndreX> на пасту
<maksgo> ))))доходчиво только у тебя выходит
<AndreX> 0_о
 * AndreX пошол балатироваться в учителя
<SergeyIT> AndreX, ты хорошо подумал? )))
<AndreX> нет
<AndreX> лучше в вожди всея руси
<SergeyIT> AndreX, они плохо кончают...
<maksgo> сергей?
<SergeyIT> нет
<AndreX> SergeyIT, ))
<maksgo> сенсей)))
<SergeyIT> во! ))
<SergeyIT> maksgo, полумаразматический...
<maksgo> с телефона пишу
<SergeyIT> maksgo, звук на телефоне не работает? (
<AndreX> ваще уже
<AndreX> maksgo, громкость включи и прибавь не на телефоне
<SergeyIT> maksgo, alsamixer
<maksgo> hp-mini
<AndreX> maksgo, demesg покажи
<AndreX> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.pro , http://paste.ubuntu.com или http://paste.org.ru
<AndreX> телепаты отдыхают
<AndreX> лан пока он думает пойду поем
<maksgo> приятного аппетита
<SergeyIT> а я поработаю
<maksgo> hda-intel
<AndreX> да понял я что hda-intel
<Weise> Здрасть
<Weise> мужики, что за красный треугольник а внутри воскл знак на панели?
<Weise> и такая ошибка:
<Weise> W:Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/amandeepgrewal/notifyosdconfig/ubuntu/dists/maverick/main/source/Sources.gz  404  Not Found
<Weise> , W:Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/amandeepgrewal/notifyosdconfig/ubuntu/dists/maverick/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404  Not Found
<Weise> , E:Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<AndreX> репы найти не могит
<Weise> у всез так?
<Weise> всех*
<AndreX> не у меня норм
<Weise> это временно?
<AndreX> наверно уже нет
<AndreX> http://ppa.launchpad.net/amandeepgrewal/notifyosdconfig/ubuntu/dists/
<AndreX> maveric там нет
<Weise> и что делать?
<AndreX> Weise, сервер основной у тебя в источниках приложений?
<Weise> был РФ, поставил осовной, теперь обновляет что-то
<Weise> а не, все равно ошибка
<AndreX> у меня такого репа нет ваще
<Weise> Не удалось получить http://ppa.launchpad.net/amandeepgrewal/notifyosdconfig/ubuntu/dists/maverick/main/source/Sources.gz  404  Not Found
<Weise> Не удалось получить http://ppa.launchpad.net/amandeepgrewal/notifyosdconfig/ubuntu/dists/maverick/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404  Not Found
<Weise> Некоторые индексные файлы не скачались, они были проигнорированы или вместо них были использованы старые версии
<AndreX> убери его
<Weise> вспомнил, это прога для настраивания всплывающих уведомлений
<Weise> убрал, ошибок нет
<Weise> спасибо
<AndreX> http://media.fskn.gov.ru/files/zapr_igry.flv прикольный мультег
<Weise> убрал, ошибок нет
<Weise> спасибо
<AndreX> ну зачем повторяться то
<Weise> думал, что не отправилось. бывает разьединяет
<Weise> :)
<inkvizitor68sl> кто вплотную с RAID0 игрался?
<himik> только баловался на одном сервере...
<inhabitant> test
<ubuntuhelp> inhabitant, Понг.
<inhabitant> меня видно?
<himik> inhabitant: неа
<inhabitant> ясно
<anonymus> парни, свин не забегал?
<dmay> забегал <чафк-чафк-чафк>
<anonymus> чото потерялся куда-то
<AndreX> нет небыло
<anonymus> гмм. ясно. спасибо
<jlewka> всем привет
<Ed[war]d_[gdm]> Привет
<jlewka> народ, столкнулся с такой проблемой, что при отправке компа в ждущий режим, он намртво виснет...
<jlewka> ctrl+alt+f? тоже не реагируют
<jlewka> ни кто не сталкивался
<rapidsp> ку
<gonta[web]> test
<ubuntuhelp> gonta[web], Понг.
<himik> мы вас вылечим (c)V
<gonta[web]> всем привет, люди помогите запустить программу написанную на дельфи под винду, и юзающую firebird бибилиотеки
<gonta[web]> под убунтой
<skai> himik: ви ар ин пис(С)V
<AndreX> jlewka, на форуме посмотри
<himik> олвейс
<skai> himik: как заповедовала сестра шелдона
<SergeyIT> gonta[web], инсталятор сделай и под вайном попробуй (это так - мысли вслух)
<AndreX> его нет
<rapidsp> там какойто файл вроде dat в корне с:
<rapidsp> вот его толи убить надо то ли наоборот :)
<SergeyIT> AndreX, он уже тему на форуме сделал...
<AndreX> да и пусть
<SergeyIT> AndreX, это точно )
<AndreX> кстати а на форуме тему обсуждения правил чё закрыли?
<AndreX> irc правил
<SergeyIT> AndreX, а зачем она тебе? Ты чего, правила читаешь? )
<AndreX> да
<AndreX> я хотел на рассмотрение пунктик предложить
<SergeyIT> серьезный какой )
<SergeyIT> давай здесь )
<AndreX> запретить выкладывать на канале уины мыла итп тока в приват ))
<mhall119> anyone speak english in here?
<SergeyIT> а разве этого нет? ( у меня внутренне правило - лишнего не  выкладывать)
<Ed[war]d_[gdm]> No one
<mhall119> :(
<AndreX> вроде нет
<SergeyIT> only writting peaple
<Ed[war]d_[gdm]> При чем тут яблоки то? )))
<SergeyIT> очепятка )
<skai> mhall119: ?
<skai> mhall119: what do you want?
<Ed[war]d_[gdm]> mhall119: join #ubuntu
<Ed[war]d_[gdm]> at this IRC server
<Ed[war]d_[gdm]> Official IRC community support chanell
<mhall119> I've actually got a Russia specific question, not Ubuntu question
<skai> mhall119: what do you want?
<mhall119> I was playing a trivia game last night that claimed Russia didn't border the Atlantic ocean
<Ed[war]d_[gdm]> Admins its ok to talk some english here?
<skai> ubuntuhelp: tell Ed[war]d_[gdm] about rules
<ubuntuhelp> Ed[war]d_[gdm], please see my private message
<mhall119> I said it did
<mhall119> so I was wonder what the generally accepted view in russia was of this
<mhall119> does the gulf of finland count as atlantic ocean?
<Ed[war]d_[gdm]> Я чет не врубаюсь в эту ерезь )
<skai> mhall119: russia borded with 3 oceans
<mhall119> ha, I _was_ right
<SergeyIT> 4
<Ed[war]d_[gdm]> Откуда 4?
<Ed[war]d_[gdm]> 2 вроде всего
<SergeyIT> а воздушный )
<mhall119> thanks skai
<Ed[war]d_[gdm]> Северный и Тихий вроде как...
<AndreX> и зачем это ему???
<Ed[war]d_[gdm]> ХЗ. Шпиён )
<Ed[war]d_[gdm]> mhall119:  open map )
<AndreX> на карте посмотреть можно
<Ed[war]d_[gdm]> Or wikipedia
<skai> Ed[war]d_[gdm]: три же.у нас же там засланцы в европе.маленький конклав
<mhall119> Ed[war]d_[gdm]: I did, the argument was whether the gulf of finland counted as part of the atlantic ocean or not
<mhall119> I said yes, my wife said no
<Ed[war]d_[gdm]> А там откуда океан?
<mhall119> but I won the game anyway
<Ed[war]d_[gdm]> Вот с вики: Она омывается водами Тихого и Северного Ледовитого океанов
<skai> mhall119: just kill you stupid wife:) you are smarter than she is
<mhall119> :(
<mhall119> she's very smart
 * skai очень добрый
<skai> mhall119: so what:) you to^_^
<Ed[war]d_[gdm]> Оно с кем там общается? С ботом? )
<mhall119> well, thanks for your help everyone
<Ed[war]d_[gdm]> Russia has an extensive coastline of over 37,000 km (22,991 mi) along the Arctic and Pacific Oceans
<Ed[war]d_[gdm]> Ok. bb
<inkvizitor68sl> huh?
<inkvizitor68sl> what hapenned ?
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: обсуждаем сколько океанов мы омываем страной
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: три.еще со школы нам твердили
<inkvizitor68sl> что за чушь?
<inkvizitor68sl> мы нисколько океанов не омываем.
<Ed[war]d_[gdm]> Сколько овна мы еще можем безнаказанно слить )
<inkvizitor68sl> это они нас
<Ed[war]d_[gdm]> КО )
<inhabitant> Балтика -- Акватория Атлантического
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: thanks captain
<skai> inhabitant: вово
<skai> а еще тихий и севереный ледовитый
<skai> итого три
<skai> а как индию захватим - будет еще один
<Ed[war]d_[gdm]> Да откуда же 3...
<inhabitant> не надо кормить 1,2 Милиарда
<skai> Ed[war]d_[gdm]: от финского залива
<skai> Ed[war]d_[gdm]: там от питера недалеко еще
<Ed[war]d_[gdm]> Ну на океан это все же не тянет
<skai> считается акваторией океана
<Ed[war]d_[gdm]> Недалеко это не омывается )
<Ed[war]d_[gdm]> Ну географы считают что 2.
<skai> викигеографы
<Nebulosa> тред наполнился имперскими замашками :3
<inhabitant> главное по теме
<skai> а обычные.из контурных карт и учебников всегда знали про три
<Ed[war]d_[gdm]> Мне вообще пофиг. У меня тут болото болотце Волга и ничего боле )
<skai> на википедии и не такой маразм напечатают.
<inhabitant> а я ваще из Украины :)
<AndreX> спроси про океаны и разбудоражиш весь канал )
<Nebulosa> Ed[war]d_[gdm]: а у нас море!
<skai> inhabitant: сочувствую:)
<Nebulosa> посередь континента но море!
<skai> AndreX: ну дак.чел с клоком убунту мембера:)низяж ударить в грязь лицом перед ним:)
<skai> пущай буржуина знает
<skai> Nebulosa: у нас два
<AndreX> ну да
<skai> Nebulosa: посередь
<Nebulosa> skai: а у нас горы!!
<skai> Nebulosa: черное и каспийское
<skai> Nebulosa: у кого их нет
<skai> Nebulosa: у нас даж горцы есть
<Nebulosa> skai: Тю-ю!! Не брешешь?
<skai> Nebulosa: а ты откуда?
<Nebulosa> ну я про горы приврал.. и море не Чёрное.. :3
<Nebulosa> Новосибирск
<Ed[war]d_[gdm]> И сидишь поди из венды )))
<skai> ну знач и у тя в стране есть горы и горцы
<Nebulosa> нет, не из под венды
<Nebulosa> из-под дистрибутива (неразборчиво)!
<skai> Nebulosa: громче.неча стыдиться своего опенсуся
<Nebulosa> не опенсуся, а (неразборчиво)! говорю же!
<skai> аххх
<himik> fedora?
<skai> не стыдно?
<Nebulosa> himik: Nein
<himik> gentoo?
<inhabitant> (неразборчиво) -- китайский дистр
<inhabitant> :))))))0
<Nebulosa> himik: нет
<skai> да слакварь наверное
<skai> Nebulosa: патрег?
<Ed[war]d_[gdm]> Хы. А как в Empathy открыть консоль IRC сервера? Ник сменить не могу и никак не найду ее )))
<Nebulosa> Ed[war]d_[gdm]: в настройках меняй
<Nebulosa> skai: нет не патрег, я нибулоза!
<himik>  msg NickServ hi
<himik> ну с / ессестна
<ViruSkin> извините, можно вопрос не по теме задать?
<himik> ViruSkin: нельзя, но можно
<Nebulosa> а тут давно по теме не было ничо
<Nebulosa> убунту достигла совершенства
<skai> Nebulosa: а ты с фряхи
<Nebulosa> skai: фряха?.. не, не видел
<ViruSkin> Дойдёт ли письмо если указать не свою фамилию и имя?
<Nebulosa> ViruSkin: штошто?
<Nebulosa> заговор?
<inhabitant> можешь ваще не указывать
<himik> ViruSkin: какое письмо?
<skai> ViruSkin: до твоего ума?
<Nebulosa> почему без меня?
<ViruSkin> я имею в виду бумажное письмо, а не электронное )
<inhabitant> (15:46:27) inhabitant: можешь ваще не указывать
<Nebulosa> inhabitant: майор фсб будет плакать
<inhabitant> без обратного адресса типа
<ViruSkin> А как насчёт бандероля?
<Nebulosa> как же он запишет данные..
<skai> inhabitant: а как же ретурн ту сендер, если нет адресата на месте?
<skai> inhabitant: пошлют же
<ViruSkin> неее, мне должны отправит
<Nebulosa> ViruSkin: не рискуй
<himik> man ПочтаРоссии
<skai> inhabitant: ты бабушек на нашех почте роиссии не знаешь?у них унылое шыло в опе
<inhabitant> пошлите тыстовую бандероль!!!!!!!!!!!11
<Nebulosa> есть еще до востребования..
<inhabitant> тестовую
<ViruSkin> :)
<ViruSkin> хаха тестовую :)
<Nebulosa> inhabitant: в бандероли сало завернуть?
<inhabitant> контрабанда будет
<himik> Nebulosa: секундомер
<Nebulosa> himik: почему?
<Nebulosa> ttl мерять?
<himik> )
<himik> всё, не отвлекайте меня от зомбосериала
<skai> так.знаете, я с ним не говорил
<Nebulosa> himik: :3
<skai> когда вас всех арестуют - я буду не при чем
<Nebulosa> skai: я тебя первым сдам!
<Nebulosa> еще скажу что это была твоя идея!
<ViruSkin> мне должны гандоны отправить )
<ViruSkin> а не сало
<Nebulosa> омг..
<himik> ViruSkin: это провакация!
<ViruSkin> я так думаю, гандон в письме не поместится, поэтому надо бандеролью
<himik> ViruSkin: лучше разможаться на лево и на право
<skai> ViruSkin: у тя своих нет?
<skai> ViruSkin: пакетик используй на крайняк
<Nebulosa> ViruSkin: они же придут  дырявые
<AndreX> О_о
<ViruSkin> ну я в тайге живу
<ViruSkin> нету тут их
<ViruSkin> =)
<Nebulosa> skai: чайный?
<himik> тем более!
<skai> не.не дырявые.зная нашу почту - они будут разбиты на осколки
<skai> знач интернет есть,а презервативов нет?
<Nebulosa> ViruSkin: так если ты в тайге, то с кем?
<skai> и все - используйте слово "презерватив".за слово на букву "г" буду нещадно наказывать
<Nebulosa> я даже боюсь услышать ответ
<himik> тогда возникает вопрос "зачем?"
<Nebulosa> skai: без смазки будешь наказывать?
<ViruSkin> Nebulosa: с соседнего колхоза
<Nebulosa> ViruSkin: а там нету сельпо?
<ViruSkin> инет то есть, протянули через сто лет )
<skai> @voice Nebulosa
<ViruSkin> ну если и есть, то тут обычные презарвативы в центре продаются
<Nebulosa> мэ порке, компадре?
<ViruSkin> а мне шлют чёрные
<ViruSkin> =)
<Nebulosa> ну!!
<himik> ViruSkin: под цвет кожи?
<Nebulosa> все девки твои!
<himik> о да
<ViruSkin> himik: угу )
<ViruSkin> ну не только чёрные шлют, а всякие там, с пупырышками
<Nebulosa> himik: а у вас там в прогрессивных европах на цвет обращают внимание?
<ViruSkin> вобщем боятся что я заражусь, поэтому и шлют
<Nebulosa> ViruSkin: ник у тебя хороший..
<himik> Nebulosa: европа? прогрессивная?
<Nebulosa> himik: что не так?
<ViruSkin> хаха )
<Nebulosa> в учебниках пишут
<himik> Nebulosa: не, не слышал
<skai> himik: а ты откуда?
<himik> из химок
<Nebulosa> хм..
<Nebulosa> я думал ты с Испании
<Nebulosa> ViruSkin: так я не понял, тебе из интим-магазина высылать собираются?
<ViruSkin> неа, подружка
<Nebulosa> прогрессивная у тебя подружка..
<Nebulosa> так и что? почему нельзя указать адрес?..
<Nebulosa> пусть пишет твой домашний
<ViruSkin> не хочу указывать фамилию и имя :) если рассказать то долгая история
<Nebulosa> о боже почему я это объясняю на канале про убунту?
<ViruSkin> адрес то дам
<Nebulosa> ViruSkin: короче, ты загоняешься, не обязательно на бандероли писать что внутри, отправляй смело.
<ViruSkin> не я отправляю :) а мне отправляют
<himik> можно и написать, но skai сказал не писать на букву г
<ViruSkin> да я узнал что письмо можно получить так, там в имени можно указать даже зайчик
<ViruSkin> письмо дойдёт по адресу
<ViruSkin> а вот бандероль хз
<himik> хотя если написать что они внутри, то некоторые шутники могут попротыкать бандерольку в шутку
<ViruSkin> да мне по барабану, будут там копаться или нет )
<Nebulosa> а зря
<Nebulosa> груз ценный.
<himik> я бы записал пару болванок с убунтой и положил зодно
<ViruSkin> давай :)
<ViruSkin> мне как раз не хватает 10.10
<ViruSkin> 9.10 тока пришло
<Nebulosa> himik: болванки моветон!
<ViruSkin> в прошлом году, с опозданием на год почти
<Nebulosa> надо флешки пользовать
<Nebulosa> ViruSkin: кстати ты что в тайге забыл?
<ViruSkin> дом у меня тут :)
<himik> если их грамотно упаковать в бандерольку, то они защитат груз от механических повреждений
<himik> в общем учитель пересылать призервативы
<himik> *учитесь
<[koshka]> ку
<Nebulosa> himik: надо в пупырышки заворачивать, будут пупырышки с пупырышками.
<AndreX>  [koshka], няу!
<himik> ViruSkin: не забудь потом howto написать, народу полезно будет
<ViruSkin> )
<Nebulosa> ViruSkin: так ты в какой части тайги?..
<Nebulosa> Норильск или южнее?
<ViruSkin> в якутии
<ViruSkin> северо-запад якутии
<Nebulosa> о боже.. и там тоже живут люди!
<ViruSkin> ещё как живут :)
<ViruSkin> даже трахаемся )
<Nebulosa> инквизиция инда хаус
<inkvizitor68sl> чо?
<skai-falkorr> где?
<inkvizitor68sl> кого?
<skai-falkorr> зачем?
<himik> ахтунг!
<Nebulosa> http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/development/113752/ тема илитная
<skai-falkorr> @kick himik не было знака вопроса
<Nebulosa> как еще не в холивар скатилась прямо удивляюсь
<skai-falkorr> Nebulosa: за сцылки на хабр надо насмерть закармливать инвайтами
<Nebulosa> хабр не жалуем? но почему?
<[koshka]> скучно че то
<skai-falkorr> инвайты и кармодрочерство - зло:)
<skai-falkorr> [koshka]: а неча было с канала уходить:)там только добились того, чтобы я сделал чтото невероятное и неожиданное:)
<[koshka]> skai-falkorr:  ну и замечательно
<skai-falkorr> [koshka]: это чтото - было извиниться:)
<skai-falkorr> [koshka]: чтото я излишне скотинист по весне^_^
<SergeyIT> где весна? :-$
<Nebulosa> skai-falkorr: какое еще .. я тексты читаю!
<[koshka]> skai-falkorr: до весны еще далековато
<Nebulosa> кошка знает когда весна..
<SergeyIT> как до химика )
<[koshka]> угу,кошка знает
<skai-falkorr> у нас потеплело.-30 уже нет:)-6 -10 в среднем:)у нас весна:)
<[koshka]> у нас +10 днем бывает
<[koshka]> тоже потеплело
<skai-falkorr> веснааа:)
<skai-falkorr> мы, шизофреники всегда весну чувствуем:)по обострению приступов:)
<SergeyIT> если по этому судить, то есть только весна и осень )
<himik> нет, у меня лето (-14)
<SergeyIT> himik, если человек говорит, что он здоровый, то это уже клиника )
<SergeyIT> а кошка купаться пошла...
<himik> SergeyIT: ^)
<himik> ой
<SergeyIT>  [koshka], как водичка?
<[koshka]> ну де то +5 :D
<SergeyIT>  [koshka], Значит искупалась ))). (05:45:50 PM) SergeyIT: а кошка купаться пошла...)
<[koshka]> та ну.) там холодно
<SergeyIT>  [koshka], здесь тоже (
<Straga> шол с горожа упал в канаву теперь болит коленка . блин глупее травмы и придумать сложно )
<Umren> с горожа? больше ничего не повредил?
<Volkodav> мораль сей басни - на хрен нужен такой гараж
<Nebulosa> нахрена вообще на гараж лезть?
<himik> я тоже вчера ходил по горожу снег счищал
<Straga> да нет не по гаражу а домой с гаража шол, рабочии выкопали яму длинную, думаю ну ее обходить, щас перепрыгну. Прыгнул и не допрыгнул ..... Аж самому смешно стало ...
<skai-falkorr> @voice Volkodav himik Straga Umren
<Umren> а небулоса?
<Volkodav> :-D прикол с ямой - а там в ней вода и грязь ещё была до кучи ?
<zenadoreg> чо то меня забанили в гугле кто может помочь в вопросе настройки проводного инета на убунту 10.10 через windows 7 max
<Volkodav> посмешил однако
<skai-falkorr> zenadoreg: шаришь инет в семерке.и все
<Volkodav> забанили в гугле ?
<Volkodav> вот ещё один прикол
<Straga> да не зима же там только земля замерзшая, вот только выбираться пришлось еще тот квест, как индиана джонс держась за выступы освальта и корешки деревьев ....
<Volkodav> хаха :)
<Volkodav> яма глубокая ?
<Straga> пытался скачать гугл ?
<zenadoreg> skai-falkorr ?????
<Straga> да чуть выше меня гдето метра 2
<skai-falkorr> zenadoreg: какое из слов ты не понял?
<Nebulosa> Umren: чо сразу небулоса?
<skai-falkorr> господи эти люди не понимают намеков
<Volkodav> мда блин ещё и вылезти надо было
<zenadoreg> "шаришь"
<skai-falkorr> Straga: Volkodav: !rules сделайте
<Straga> ну рабочии в трактаре сидели наверное вообще корку словили )))))
<skai-falkorr> zenadoreg: network sharing пояндекси
<zenadoreg> оки
<zenadoreg> спасибо
<skai-falkorr> !rules > Straga
<ubuntuhelp> Straga, please see my private message
<skai-falkorr> !rules > Volkodav
<ubuntuhelp> Volkodav, please see my private message
<Volkodav> да ладно посмеялись немножко
<Volkodav> для поднятия настроения
<[koshka]> skai-falkorr: спокойнее милый :D
<skai-falkorr> [koshka]: я еще баномет не расчехлял:)
<SergeyIT> skai-falkorr, береги патроны... )
<skai-falkorr> SergeyIT: он у мну хакнутый.анлим боезапас
<[koshka]> >< день ваще какой то фу
<skai-falkorr> [koshka]: цыц:)день компьютерщика:)
<Volkodav> понедельники вообще собирались отменять
<Nebulosa> [koshka]: что, неужели тебе никто цветов не подарил?
<[koshka]> Nebulosa: представь себе - нет. Даже Скай не подарил ><
<Nebulosa> расстрелять!
<skai-falkorr> [koshka]: а букет синяков на спине уже не котриуется?:)ох уж эти привередливые женщины
<Nebulosa> я вот сегодня подарил одной особе..
<SergeyIT> [koshka] так он баномет не расчехлял )
<Nebulosa> ибо день компьютерщика раз в году
<SergeyIT> раз в году каждую пятницу
<Ilang> убунту!
<Nebulosa> Ilang: ты ругаешься или молишься?
<SergeyIT> язык учит
<skai-falkorr> Nebulosa: он оффоффоффа зовет
<Ilang> только не офофофа
<AndreX> ))
<Ilang> как приветствие было, неужели трудно догадаться )
<Nebulosa> чудно
<SergeyIT> оффтопик
<maksgo> AndreX накрылся мой убунту
<skai-falkorr> SergeyIT: накажу
<Ilang> SergeyIT: че за офтоп?
<SergeyIT> skai-falkorr, извини, ругнулся, уж больно холодно (
<AndreX> maksgo, чё зделал
<maksgo> обновил пакеты, перезагрузил что дословно пишет потом напишу. вообщем система не грузится
<Ilang> так круто, есть чем заняться ))
<AndreX> это уже не круто
<inhabitant> вот я думаю мне обновляться?
<Ilang> <inhabitant нафига?
<AndreX> да я обновился и ни чё кому как повезёт
<inhabitant> тогда старт!
<[koshka]> skai-falkorr:  ппц ты добрый
<skai-falkorr> [koshka]: ня^_^
<AndreX> бекапни на всяк пикуль
<inhabitant> позно
<AndreX> самокил
<Nebulosa> блин че вы тут рассказываете.. моя мама сама обновляет убунтуи всё работает!
<inhabitant> не страшно я тока поставил
<Ilang> koshka кто этот деспод, сестра??
<inhabitant> обновилось без проблем
<AndreX> я про тоже просто из розетки во время обновления дёргать ненадо
<[koshka]> Ilang: ?
<SergeyIT> AndreX, а как же без приключений? ;)
<AndreX> я пас такие приключения)
<AndreX> не охота чёто
<StealthVipera> ктото ставил альфа релиз 11.04?
<Ilang>  <[koshka  <[koshka]> skai-falkorr:  ппц ты добрый
<AndreX> тут некоторые 10.10 даже не ставили
<SergeyIT> StealthVipera, ты тестер?
<Ilang> AndreX:  а что в ней интересного? у меня   тоже 10.04
<StealthVipera> yt
<StealthVipera> не
<AndreX> StealthVipera, на форуме поищи может там кто найдётся
<Ilang> неужели чем-то принципиально отличаются
<SergeyIT> круче же! )
<Ilang> SergeyIT: вот и спрашиваю, чем круче?
<AndreX> да уменя 10.10 а увас 10.4 бебебе
<SergeyIT> номером версии - новьё !
<Ilang> так у моей 10.04 уптайм не то что вашей ))
<Ilang> вот это да, круто
<AndreX> просто пока поддержка на 10,4 есть смысла не вижу 10.10 ставить
<Nebulosa> [koshka]: на тебе хотя бы фотку... http://dl.dropbox.com/u/8083700/IMG_2786.JPG
<[koshka]> enriko_fermi: где мои цветы?
 * mva потискал [koshka]
<enriko_fermi> [koshka]: эмм...в магазине, милая?
<[koshka]> mva: няяяяуу :) давно что то я тебя тут не наблюдала
<mva> редко заходила, видать :)
<mva> я тут всегда сижу :)
<[koshka]> enriko_fermi: милый, а почему не у меня они? .)
<[koshka]> ну сидишь да, а вот отвечаешь редко очень
<[koshka]> Nebulosa: красивые )
<Nebulosa> [koshka]: я впервые вижу махровые тюльпаны..
<Nebulosa> потому и подарил..
<[koshka]> у нас много таких продают :)
<Nebulosa> в сибири таких нет
 * mva и в Москвабаде таких не видел
<enriko_fermi> mva: в княжестве московии.уважай родину, называй все правильно
<mva> enriko_fermi: в каком, в <филейной части>, княжестве?
<enriko_fermi> mva: великом княжестве московии:)это такая страна на территории роисии
<mva> кто князь? Лужков? Собянин?
<mva> Путин? Медведев?
<[koshka]> enriko_fermi: дорогой, сережку застегни мне)в ухе :D
<mva> и да, Нерезиновск — тот ещё Москвабад
<enriko_fermi> [koshka]: у мну тока пассатижи в руках:)будет больно
<mva> учитывая, что коренного населения - 4млн, 1млн славянских "понаехалов" и остальные — азиаты, кавказцы и т.п.
<mva> а всего - 12млн
<[koshka]> Скай, какой ты жестокий ><
<mva> вот и считайте, Московское княжество или Москвабад
 * mva почесал [koshka] за ушком
<[koshka]> mva: мр мр )
<marfx000> хочу рекурсивно сменить владельца на директорию /etc/apache2. кто-нибудь в курсе, сменится ли обратно владелец при обновлении опача?
<sharikoff> если скрипт установки меняет права то да
<sharikoff> =)
<marfx000> отличный ответ ;)
<sharikoff> какой вопрос такой ответ =)
<rapidsp> К.О.))
<marfx000> ну мне просто лень эксперементировать и смотреть скрипт установки в дебке
<marfx000> а костыль так не хочется делать ... :)
<mva> а зачем менять?
<SergeyIT>  marfx000, не смотри, выключи комп и на диванчик...
<mva> :)
<marfx000> ну нужно кастомному пользователю дать права на редактирование конфига
<[koshka]> mva: :P
 * mva почесал [koshka], чтоб не дразнилась, а мурлыкала
<[koshka]> mva: подразниться уже нельзя прям )
<mva> marfx000: а дать права на файлы конфига - не является путём джедая, да? :)
<ink_sleep> мамы, родите их обратно
<ink_sleep> marfx000, про директиву Include почитай уже.
<mva> ну и дп
<mva> *ну и да
<marfx000> mva: это я и хотел сделать собственно
<mva> » рекурсивно
<mva> я заметил
<marfx000> mva: ты вообще видел конфиг опача? ;)
<marfx000> точнее как он порублен в дебиане и убунту?
<ink_sleep> marfx000, ты его сам видел?
<marfx000> да, видел.
<ink_sleep> и?
<marfx000> что "и"?
<ink_sleep> инклуды тебе на что?
<mva> marfx000: видел, и что дальше?
<marfx000> я не хочу нарушать базовую структуру , т.к. след. одмин будет ебатсо и искать, что где заинклудено
<mva> более того скажу,
<mva> pirate-party nginx % ls -1 /etc/apache2/vhosts.d/* /etc/apache2/hosting/*|wc -l
<mva> 67
<[koshka]> skai: вернулся?
<mva> и это мне не мешает знать про include ;)
<ink_sleep> о май гад...
<ink_sleep> @voice marfx000
<venseel> всем привет
<UNIm95>  ink_sleep а за что?
<ink_sleep> за мат.
<ink_sleep> venseel, ку
<marfx000> mva: я ответил на твою усмешку про рекурсивное задание владельца
<mva> marfx000: кто мешает дать права только на правку одного инклуда-то, я не понимаю
<marfx000> мешает то, что в site-enabled и  уже есть конфиги, которые этот пользователь должен редактировать и я не хочу ломать изначальную сплит-структуру конфигов в опаче который сбилдил дебиан
<marfx000> такой ответ устрайвает?
<mva> кстати, ink_sleep, как бы всё-таки сделать, чтобы апач меньше кирпичей высирал при большом к-ве коннектов? :)
<mva> marfx000: а чем свой инклуд ее поломает?
<ink_sleep> mva, nginx + amp у меня в блоге глянь
<mva> ink_sleep: ну-ну
<mva> у меня, как будто без нджинкса :)
<ink_sleep> чего ?
<Fantomag> Всем привет!
<[koshka]> re
<chelaxe> ку
<StealthVipera> ку
<mva> более того, mysql тоже кирпичи откладывает, когда >30000 соединений
<mva> :)
<ink_sleep> mva, так там статья "в условиях ограниченныъ ресурсов"
<ink_sleep> ааа....
<ink_sleep> ну ты загнул = )
 * chelaxe погладил [koshka] за ухом...
<ink_sleep> более 256 коннетов на ожин инстанс апача не положищб
<mva> ink_sleep: ну, апач и при 2000 за нджинксом тоже умудряется 4 ядра напрочь выжирать
<mva> ну....
<mva> а если их много разрешить, то ждаже по ssh сидеть ен возможно
<mva> я итак 5ю специально ограничил
<[koshka]> chelaxe: няк
<ink_sleep> кешируй всё в статику
<mva> ибо даже при 10 я жду, пока наберётся tail -f /home/web/logs/ruleaks.net/www/*.log — порядка 2 минут :)
<mva> ink_sleep: хм... "всё"? :)
<mva> на вордпрессе?
<ink_sleep> угу
<mva> можно пару статеек по кешированию и интеграции этого всего дела? :)
<ink_sleep> а вообще кагбе железо то помощнее
<ink_sleep> берите
<ink_sleep> mva, wordpress super cache
<ink_sleep> как то так
<mva> а то eaccelertor, я так понял мне тут не помощник, а вот кешер какой-то я тут собирался ставить, но все руки не дошли
<mva> ink_sleep: да денег не так много, как хотелось бы :)
<ink_sleep> надо совсем в статику
<ink_sleep> в .html
<ink_sleep> иначе бесполезно
<Ed[war]d_[gdm]> Если WP то WP Super Cache неплохо так разгружает серв
<mva> ну, проблема, на самом деле в том, что там не только WP :)
<Ed[war]d_[gdm]> Я бы сказал в разы
<Ed[war]d_[gdm]> Ну хоть часть ресурсов высвободится. WP вообще тяжеловес страшный
<mva> там и друпал, там и редмайн, там и jetty, там и webmcp на lua, там и так по мелочам, там и ecommerce ;)
<ink_sleep> mva, ну так кешируй всё
<ink_sleep> а редмайн в топку оттуда
<mva> а куда его? :)
<Ed[war]d_[gdm]> Друпал не юзал но думаю и там в статику все отправить не проблема
<mva> ну и да, редмайн не на апаче
<mva> но ресурсы тоже жрет :)
<mva> пассенджер, зараза, тоже прожориливый :)
<mva> особенно, когда там xmpp4r крутится :)
<ink_sleep> mva, французы есть знакомые?
<mva> откуда в анальном отверстии взяться углеродным драгоценным камням? :)
<mva> :)
<ink_sleep> жаль, жаль
<ink_sleep> а то б я тебе подсказал, где сервера добыть)
<mva> немцы есть знакомые
<mva> но они не хотят давать сервера
<mva> они хотят хостить готовый проект
<mva> :)
<ink_sleep> гг
<mva> ink_sleep: а ты не напомнишь, если дедики покупать, там сильные ограничения по трафику?
<ink_sleep> 5 ТБ
<mva> а то у нас тут за пару дней терабайт — как нефиг делать :)
<ink_sleep> 7 евро за ТБ сверху
<mva> хм...
<ink_sleep> но это не няшно =)
<mva> что-то по сравнению с этим линод - ворюги :)
<ink_sleep> online.net куда круче =)
<mva> а сколько там дедик стоит в среднем? :)
<mva> ну, в смысле, там где ты закупаешься
<ink_sleep> да я то у хецнеров (
<Ed[war]d_[gdm]> Все чтоль там закупаются сейчас? )))
<Ed[war]d_[gdm]> И как там?
<ink_sleep> ага
<ink_sleep> плоха
<ink_sleep> просто ужасно
<Ed[war]d_[gdm]> Ндя. Ну соответствует стоимости короч.
<ink_sleep> ага.
<ink_sleep> очень.
<Ed[war]d_[gdm]> А clodobridge.net никто VPS не пробовал?
<Ed[war]d_[gdm]> Ой. Colobridge.net
<ink_sleep> пробовали. говно.
<ink_sleep> все vps, кроме моих - говно.
<ink_sleep> ну ещё у опенбсдшников ничо так
<Ed[war]d_[gdm]> А твои это где?
<ink_sleep> мои это мои.
<mva> ink_sleep: а у тебя гента/сабайон есть? :)
<mva> нету? значит тоже :)
<Ed[war]d_[gdm]> Эм... Ну хостинг какой аль личный серв?
<mva> гг :)
<ink_sleep> kvm, 2.6 Ghz, 1 GB RAM, 60 GB HDD, 600 трафа - 550 в месяц
<ink_sleep> mva, есть, само собой
<ink_sleep> и гента и сабайон.
<ink_sleep> только генту сам ставь =)
<ink_sleep> Ed[war]d_[gdm], куча личных серверов, типа.
<Ed[war]d_[gdm]> А про clodo что гадкого скажете?
<Ed[war]d_[gdm]> .ru который
<ink_sleep> хорошего про них тоже сказать нечего в общем то
<ink_sleep> из облаков - лучше к селектелу идти
<gsharikov> Всем привет!
<_Ron_> truevds.ru норм
<ink_sleep> ну или в оверсан
<ink_sleep> _Ron_, OpenVZ ?
<_Ron_> чут
<_Ron_> xen
<ink_sleep> всё равно тариф с гигом памяти в 4 раза дороже моих.
<ink_sleep> и цпу меньше.
<ink_sleep> и снова говно тарифы
<_Ron_> а что у тебя ? домашний хостинг?)
<ink_sleep> где 1 mb ram =~= 1 Gz
<ink_sleep> _Ron_, само собой.
<ink_sleep> такой очень домашний.
<_Ron_> и какая у тебя пропусканая способность канала
<ink_sleep> 100 мбит на 7 юнитов
<ink_sleep> 1U был озвучен выше.
<_Ron_> без виртуализации ставишь ось?))
<ink_sleep> huh ?
<_Ron_> сколько будет стоить генту поставить ? :)
<ink_sleep> бери да сам ставь. я только фряхи, дебианы и опята ставлю.
<ink_sleep> ну и бунты ещё
<_Ron_> а Ip адресов сколько?)
<ink_sleep> 1 на 1U
<_Ron_> норм, я думал 1 на 7 )
<[koshka]> mva: :P
<ink_sleep> kfyf
<ink_sleep> лана
<ink_sleep> задолбало
<ink_sleep> всем выйти из сумрка
<ink_sleep> сумрака*
<inkvizitor68sl> @op
<inkvizitor68sl> @op skai
<inkvizitor68sl> @op sharikoff
<skai> а?че?
<skai> @op mva
<skai> @op [Green]
<skai> @op arku
<skai> @deop arku
<arku> что это было?
<skai> @op artus|znc|
<arku> хы
<chelaxe> скай
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: а зачем?
<inkvizitor68sl> skai, оффтопить начали все кому не лень
<skai> аааа.эффект присутствия
<inkvizitor68sl> и ваще - xen - проприетарное УГ
<inkvizitor68sl> дыды
 * inkvizitor68sl ласково погладил облако
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: грибок запейте стаканчиком молока
<_Ron_> а чем можно посмотреть сколько трафика используется за день?
<SergeyIT> опы перешли к прениям... )
<_Ron_> в мунине не понятно по графику, плохо отмасштабировано
<inkvizitor68sl> ифконфигом
<mva> inkvizitor68sl: проприетарное? :)
<marfx000> ipfm
<_Ron_> inkvizitor68sl ~ это в реал тайм? а если за день например
<marfx000> он очень просто
<inkvizitor68sl> _Ron_, bash + ifconfig
<[koshka]> облако :D
<inkvizitor68sl> mva, ну дык, цитрикс же
<marfx000> ifconfig скидывает счётчик после 4х гб
<marfx000> вроде
<inkvizitor68sl> минус и ксена и опенвзи в том, что у них есть проприетарные братья-гипервизоры
<_Ron_> marfx000 ~ он консольный? веб интерфейса нет?
<inkvizitor68sl> RX bytes:742063518722 (691.1 GiB)  TX bytes:924898701950 (861.3 GiB
<mva> inkvizitor68sl: а кто заставляет юзать цитриксовый блоб? :)
<inkvizitor68sl> хм оО
<mva> там не только цитриковый, кстати есть
<inkvizitor68sl> ничего он не сбрасывает
<skai> аха.скидывает
<marfx000> _Ron_: нет, но можно rrd рисовать графики исходя из логов
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: я накачал по вафле за день уже гигов 20
<inkvizitor68sl> mva, дык. функционал.
<skai> а не 116 метров
<_Ron_> marfx000 ~ спасибо
<inkvizitor68sl> skai, откуда ж у меня почти полтора терра ) ?
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: хмм...ааааа точно
 * skai забыл, что недавно сосед свой ноут перезапускал
<inkvizitor68sl> mva, просто в случае rhev vs kvm - мы получаем облако vs недоделанное облако на одном гипервизоре
<mva> inkvizitor68sl: на сколько я помню, цитриксовый и второй )не помню, кто пилит) блоб отличаются только в области железной эмуляции, а никак не в паравирте
<mva> не?
<inkvizitor68sl> в случае с sun vbox и OSE vbox - мы получаем один и тот же гипервизор, опять же. с одинаковой производительностью.
<inkvizitor68sl> а в случае с OVZ/Virtuozzo, Xen/Citrix - можно краем глаза реально заметить ощутимую разницу в скорости
<inkvizitor68sl> особенно где то там в районе дискового io
<mva> ну...
<marfx000> inkvizitor68sl: у тебя система с поддержкой 64х битных регистров
<mva> энивей, inkvizitor68sl, ты про хард-эмуляцию говоришь
<inkvizitor68sl> знаки вопрос то расставляйте..
<inkvizitor68sl> mva, ничуть =) ovz её вообще не умеет
<mva> а в паравирте — весь функционал что нужен есть и работает быстренько и отличненько
<marfx000> для неё установлен другой тип переменной в которой хранится кол-во трафика
<mva> ну тогда я не знаю, какого функционала в дефолтном ксене тебе не хватает в паравирте
<mva> и да, OVZ вообще на другом уровне работает
<mva> :)
<inkvizitor68sl> marfx000, у меня в общем то уже как пару лет все сервера на x64
<marfx000> ok
<inkvizitor68sl> mva, от этого виртуоззо не с меньшим отрывом её дерет =)
<inkvizitor68sl> и паравирт xen vs паравирт citrix - та же история
<inkvizitor68sl> и libvirtd+xen vs citrix - аще жесть =)
<marfx000> зачем юзать xen без хардварной виртуализации?
<inkvizitor68sl> marfx000, плотность
<inkvizitor68sl> да и зачем hw, если задумка - не предоставление hw виртуализации?
<inkvizitor68sl> всё равно kvm в клочья порвет всех в области хардварной виртуализации.
<marfx000> inkvizitor68sl: ты уже тестил kvm vs xen в hw mode?
<inkvizitor68sl> marfx000, на глаз разницу заметно.
<mva> marfx000: ты не шаришь, смысл ксена как раз в паравирте, а хардвар — не нужен там вообще.
<mva> ну разве что если СРОЧНО понадобилось венду поднять
<marfx000> mva:  по мне так проще в контейнеры ovz засунуть , чем юзать в xen'e pv
<inkvizitor68sl> запускаешь aptitude install <длинный список> или cd /usr/ports/www/apache22 && make config && make && make install
<mva> inkvizitor68sl: ну, кстати, в некоторых условиях, согласно заявлениям зеновов, зен дерёт квм тоже вполне успешно :)
<inkvizitor68sl> и видишь, как kvm обгоняет
<inkvizitor68sl> mva, это в каких?
<mva> marfx000: это РАЗНЫЕ (!!!!) вещи
<marfx000> я понимаю
<marfx000> но я не вижу в pv плюсов по сравнению с контейнером ovz
<inkvizitor68sl> mva, когда система стоит раком с ногой на заборе и пытается носом почесать письку засунутую в попу?
<mva> marfx000: а я вижу. Что это меняет? :)
<inkvizitor68sl> примерно в таких ситуациях зен выигрывает =)
<marfx000> mva: какие?
<marfx000> мне просто интересно
<marfx000> может и я захочу юзать pv
<inkvizitor68sl> pv нужен там, где нужно оверселлить.
<inkvizitor68sl> хардварь нужен там, где нужна быстрая виртуализация.
<inkvizitor68sl> ок, openvz - это вообще не виртуализация, формально.
<marfx000> нуда , навороченный чрут
<marfx000> :)
<inkvizitor68sl> и я сочуствую тем, кто ещё использует КУПЛЕННЫЕ у других людей openvz виртуалки
<mva> pv, к слову удобен тем, что юзеру даётся полноценная система :)
<mva> inkvizitor68sl: +1
<inkvizitor68sl> у себя ещё можно поюзать
<inkvizitor68sl> например я обожаю вечерком запустить новую свежую виртуалку за 550р.
<mva> ну оно и у себя тоже не везде хорошо
<inkvizitor68sl> запустить в ней пару-тройку openvz контейнеров
<mva> я тоже было дело откладывал стройматтериал от него :)
<inkvizitor68sl> поиграться с ними.
<inkvizitor68sl> и снести новоявленный кластер, сделанный в пределах одной виртуалки, к чертям собачьим =)
<inkvizitor68sl> mva, а с чего это pv даёт юзеру полноценную систему ?
<inkvizitor68sl> сетевой стек свой?
<mva> по сравнению с OVZ - очень даже полноценную
<inkvizitor68sl> ааа)
<inkvizitor68sl> ну дык сравнил
<mva> блин
<mva> бида-бида
<inkvizitor68sl> ?
<mva> у меня один наушник в роднйо проводной гарнитуре от N900 перестал работать :)
<mva> ну или я внезапно оглох на одно ухо :)
<inkvizitor68sl> о!
<inkvizitor68sl> mva, как думаешь, n900 или notion ink ?
<mva> 1
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: desire 2
<mva> хотя, я второе даже не щупал
<inkvizitor68sl> нет, телефон у меня есть.
<skai> на неделе могут аннонсировать
<mva> skai: андроидофоны не нужны по определению
<skai> desire hd 2
<skai> mva: нокла не нужна
<inkvizitor68sl> мне именно в качестве планшетнега -=-(
<skai> андройд няшка
<mva> андроид не нужен, а нокия - Ъ
<inkvizitor68sl> нокия продалась
<mva> особенно с полноценным дебианом на бортьу
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: 4.3 дюйма.возможность записывать 1080 кинцы
<mva> inkvizitor68sl: нифига не продалась
<skai> mva: сдалась в аренду
<mva> просто получили бабла и в добавок путёвку на американский рынок
<mva> вы неосиляторы
<inkvizitor68sl> skai, у нотион инка всё это есть. и убунту туда или деб поставить можно.
<skai> все равно нокла - щлюз
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: ну а айпед
<mva> фу
<inkvizitor68sl> религия не позволит.
<inkvizitor68sl> я его сам же и разобью об чью нибудь голову
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: у шарикова учись:)он душу продал эплу и счастлив:)
<inkvizitor68sl> у меня стока денег пока что нету
<mva> и не надо
<ydz> Добрый вечер!
<mva> яблопродукция - это как верту
<inkvizitor68sl> ну почему.
<skai> mva: и на чем ябло надо вертеть?
<ydz> Подскажите срочно прогу под kde для работы с фс (нужно быстро отформатировать карту памяти в Fat32)
<inkvizitor68sl> на яблокпродуццию можно дебиян поставить, почти на всю
<inkvizitor68sl> ydz, gparted
<inkvizitor68sl> тьфу
<ydz> KDE
<inkvizitor68sl> fdisc
<ydz> нет времени разбираться в нем
<skai> ydz: gparted
<[Green]> так, а чего все при параде?
<inkvizitor68sl> ydz, ты на меня регистр то не повышай. от того что тебе нужна программа под "КДЕ!!!!!!!!!!11111111111111" гпартед у тебя запускаться не перестанет
<mva> gpartefd, да
<mva> вообще, был ещё родной кденый клон гпартеда
<inkvizitor68sl> ага
<mva> но я вс езабываю, как он зовется
<inkvizitor68sl> sfdisc =)
<ydz> просто он за собой  тянет гномовские фишки
<skai> ydz: ты тулкитофоб?
<inkvizitor68sl> ydz, они у тебя уже все стоят.
<ydz> ))
<skai> [Green]: мы из сумрака вышли, чтобы создать эффект присутствия силы на канале.а то оффтопить начали совсем внаглую
<inkvizitor68sl> строй назгулов.
<All-knowing> привет
<mva> [N] sys-fs/gmailfs ((~)0.7.2-r1[39]): GmailFS provides a mountable Linux filesystem which uses your Gmail account as its storage medium.
<mva> >_<'
<inkvizitor68sl> mva, не работает
<Nebulosa> когда есть дропбокс зачем такое городить?
<All-knowing>  подскажите как примонтировать раздел в /home/user/dir  с правами юзера user
<mva> Nebulosa: дропбокс говно по однйо простой причине
<Nebulosa> !fstab
<ubuntuhelp> В файле /etc/fstab указывается, какие разделы и каким образом будут монтироваться при загрузке системы. См. http://help.ubuntu.ru/manual/fstab и https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab а также !partitions.
<mva> даже по двум
<Nebulosa> удиви меня
<mva> 1) не под всё есть клиенты, 2) из коробки тянет за собой гном
<mva> приходится городить костыли
<Nebulosa> а если у меня гном?
<mva> а ещё есть такой момент, что у нас тут в сибирях он ОЧЕНЬ плохо работает на скорости 19кб\с
<Nebulosa> и какие клиенты еще нужно?
<mva> Nebulosa: а если у кого-то НЕ гном?
<Nebulosa> что вы мне рассказываете, я сам тут в сибирях
<inkvizitor68sl> mva, есть и под кеды и так далее
<inkvizitor68sl> а вообще
<inkvizitor68sl> Nebulosa, есть WebDAV
<mva> inkvizitor68sl: под кеды недавно появился
<mva> и того на костыле
<mva> *и тот
<skai> о.mva.а ты в мфти случаем не учишься?или знакомых там нима?
<mva> на N900 тоже на РЕДКОСТНОМ костыле
<Nebulosa> inkvizitor68sl: не, не видел
<mva> skai: есть
<mva> не учусь, ное сть
<mva> *но есть
<inkvizitor68sl> блин
<skai> mva: нормальные?
<inkvizitor68sl> заказывать планшетник или не заказывать(
<mva> и да, inkvizitor68sl++
<inkvizitor68sl> диллема
<inkvizitor68sl> (((
<mva> skai: ну... смотря что за "нормальность" считать :)
<Nebulosa> inkvizitor68sl: заржался.. у тебя хоть выбор есть
<skai> mva: у них можно попросить услугу
<mva> 0xd34df00d, может знаешь такого :)
<mva> inkvizitor68sl: кстати, я вот SmartBook хочу :)
<skai> mva: им даж заднисто от компа отрывать не придется
<mva> skai: ну ты говори, я передам :)
<inkvizitor68sl> нене
<inkvizitor68sl> адам это вестчь..
<inkvizitor68sl> но...
<skai> mva: надо взять у кого нить почту в их .edu домене.у них в мфти раздают.и получить туда одно письмо.там будет сцылко, которую дать мне или нажать самим
<skai> mva: о.этот знакомый - это саша тухлый?
<mva> ну, это его псевдоним
<mva> :)
<mva> skai:
<skai> mva:
<mva> <@mva> | ну, это его псевдоним
<skai> mva: ну гугл знает тока такой
<mva> @deop
<mva> [23:08:03] <0xd34df00d> mva: у меня нет почты в .edu.
<mva> [23:08:16] <mva> » раздают
<mva> [23:08:24] <0xd34df00d> Я не знаю, где.
<mva> skai: ^^
<inkvizitor68sl> хм
<skai> mva: зайти в 207 АК
<skai> mva: или связаться с admin@phystech.edu
<skai> mva: или с webmaster@phystech.edu
<skai> mva: а там уж на mail.phystech.edu и логинится
<mva> skai: может сам зайдёшь на leechcraft@conference.jabber.ru? :)
<skai> ну я ж его не знаю:)он твой товарищ:)
<mva> а то он мне говорит, что ему лень сегодня что-то делать и голова болит :)
<skai> ну завтра он в вуз идет?
<All-knowing> кто-то может помочь с fstab
<All-knowing> &&&
<marfx000> мануал например может :)
<All-knowing> marfx000:  мануал уже покрил
<All-knowing> не получается
<marfx000> ну тогда вопрос задавай
<SergeyIT> и чего не получается?
<All-knowing> http://paste.ubuntu.com/567055/
<skai> All-knowing: и че?
<All-knowing> Не могу примонтировать с правами юзера раздел 9Gig
<skai> ну оно уже примонтировано же при загрузке
<All-knowing> прописываю users,rw  результат тотже
<skai> чет е не нравится
<All-knowing> не нравится то что я записать не могу в него
<skai> а ты када создавал директорию 9четотам
<skai> ты ее создал от рута
<skai> а ты ее човнил после этого?
<All-knowing> как я понимаю опция rw дает права записи
<All-knowing> создал от себя
<skai> All-knowing: в медия ты бы от себя не создал
<skai> сделай sudo chown -hR username:username /path/to/folder
<All-knowing> дело в том что я хочу в хоме ее примонтить
<skai> замес юзернейма и пути подставь свое
<skai> и все
<skai> будет у тебя право записи
<skai> еперный театр
<skai> ты ее в хомяк протоколишь
<skai> ясно
<skai> UUID=bc7d9d4a-3c06-4db0-9245-2abe7afd07d2 /media/9Gig      ext4     defaults     0       2
<skai> в фстаб
<skai> потом sudo mkdir /media/9Gig
<skai> sudo chown -hR ruslan:ruslan /media/9Gig
<skai> ребут
<skai> профит
<All-knowing> спасибо
<marfx000> зачем ребут
<marfx000> mount -a
<skai> marfx000: пущай ребутит
<All-knowing> а в чем проблема с хомяком, почему нельзя прикрутить?
<skai> marfx000: это наказание
<skai> All-knowing: некошерно
<All-knowing> в чем кошерность?
<skai> не можешь и на sudo chown -hR ruslan:ruslan /home/ruslan/9Gig сделать
<skai> авось поможет
<skai> но в спске хардов в наутилусе его ен будет
<All-knowing> skai:  спасибо, получилось, но хотел сделать именно в хом
<skai> хом не кошерно
<All-knowing> skai:  Этож линукс, здесь юзер хозяин а не система
<All-knowing> если я хочу в хом значит так надо:)
<marfx000> All-knowing: ну тогда уже и mv /usr/bin  /etc сделай ;)
<marfx000> /usr/bin/*
<All-knowing> Ну зачем крайности
<All-knowing> Удобно же когда раздел прикручен как каталог хома
<marfx000> ну я лучше бы симлинк сделал, например
<All-knowing> marfx000:  а подробнее?
<skai> All-knowing: ln -s /че /куда
<skai> например ln -s /media/9Gig /home/ruslan/9Gig
<skai> и все
<All-knowing> о, вот это уже что-то
<All-knowing> а где прописываются параметры монтирования съемных дисков, флешек или винта внешнего? ведь в fstab нет этого
<skai> а они автоматом монтируются
<SergeyIT> a если в /media/  то на десктопе валяться будет ?
<All-knowing> это ясно, но параметры же всее равно должны быть
<All-knowing> помниться косяк с флехой на которую записать не мог ничего
<skai> All-knowing: это флеха косячная могла быть
<schtiel_> All-knowing: вроде это из-за файловой системы флехи бывает.
<All-knowing> skai:  может конечно,  но сейчас она живая
<All-knowing> почему не работают параметры rw и users
<All-knowing> и почему default включающий себя nouser дал нужный результат
<mva> собственно, "TApe Reader/writer"
<skai> mva: гордо.и че?
<mva> ой
<mva> не туда
<mva> тут на соседнем канале про тар спрашивают
<pihan> всем привет
<pihan> помогите кто-нибудь настроить сетку kubuntu с windows 7 плз
<mva> pihan: ping работает между ними?
<pihan> да все есть даже в рабочей группе вижу
<pihan> просто посомтреть папки не могу
<mva> если пинг идет, значит сеть работает
<pihan> на хр пускает а на семерку нет =(
<mva> а то, что хочешь ты - называется связь по протоколу samba
<mva> и проблема в твоем конкретном случае - на винде
<pihan> тоесть в настройках доступа на винде
<pihan> понятно
<pihan> спасибо
<staff_nowa> Всем привет. Имеется вопрос если главный домен mx препаркован к google mail, можно ли как-то часть субдомена перекинуть на другой mx сервер :?
<mva> кто запрещает?
<staff_nowa> а как это можно реализовать
<staff_nowa> куда капать :?
<mva> в сторону добавления MX-записи для поддомена
<mva> всегда ваш, КО
<staff_nowa> было бы куда его вставлять
<staff_nowa> :D
<staff_nowa> я на google mail имел куда его подставить
<staff_nowa> а вот как суб домену
<mva> ээээ?
<mva> щито?
<mva> доступ к NS-серверу-то есть?
<TomFarr> Здравствуйте у меня вопрос по jack как на него с альсы перейти? У меня все программы нужные мне на джек работают, а сервер не запускается
<staff_nowa> к ns серверу есть
<staff_nowa> и есть доступ к главному mx всего сервера, а вот на суб домены не предусмотренно
<mva> TomFarr: здравсвуйте, у меня вопрос по мерседесу, как на него с бензина перейти? у меня все тёлки на мерседесе работают, а багажник не закрывается
<mva> TomFarr: вот приблизительно тоже самое ты и сказал
<mva> staff_nowa: ЩИТО?
<mva> man DNS, быстро
<mva> или уходи от регистратора||меняй NS-сервера, раз тебе не дают редактировать зону
<TomFarr> <mva> ну так как мне сделать что бы заработали приложения требующие запуска jackd которые не могут запустить его так как он тупит
<staff_nowa> no maual entry for dns
<nitr> народ, как русскую локализацию для фф установить?
<dmay> а по СТС идёт Терминатор 2. Под телевизор пора ведро подставлять, а то крутость и эпичность уже всё заливают...
<nitr> =))
<go8765> всем - добрый вечер. такой вопрос-может кто сталкивался  с такой проблемой - при воспроизведении фильма с внешней дорожкой в vlc нет звука - при этом он её видит?
<AndreX> nitr, http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=31854.0
<go8765> и родные дорожки норм.
<nitr> да уж, фф сам че то намудрил... презагрузка помогла
<go8765> или что ещё может воспроизводить с внешней дорожкой - а то я нигде больше в плеерах похожей ф-ции не могу найти?
<go8765> кто-то что-то подскажите ?)
<TomFarr> ещё раз повторю вопрос - не стартует jackd ни при каких настройках в QJackCtrl, как запустить? очень надо!!!
<AndreX> TomFarr, попробуй пере установить его
<TomFarr> пробовал
<go8765> подскажите пожалуста нсчёт внешней аудиодорожки?
<AndreX> TomFarr, попробуй запустить его с параметром --realtime
<TomFarr> да всё пробовал  - не может открыть сокет джеку
<TomFarr> точнее не может подконектится к сокету сервера
<TomFarr> И ошибка на кирилице нечитаемая
<TomFarr> Cannot connect to server socket err = В соединении отказано
<AndreX> о уже лучше )
<TomFarr> Не удалось соединиться с сервером JACK. - Выполнение операции в целом неудачно. - Не удалось соединиться с сервером. Просмотрите вывод в окне сообщений.
<AndreX> .config/rncbc.org/ и в файле QjackCtl.conf замени все значение ALSA на alsa
<AndreX> менял
<AndreX> в хомяке
<TomFarr> AndreX, нету там
<AndreX> TomFarr, в скрытых смотрел?
<TomFarr> ща
<TomFarr> ну нету
<AndreX> ну значит на форум создавать тему
<mva> TomFarr: я надеюсь, ты отдаёшь себе отчёт, что jack и alsa — немного разные системы и одно работает поверх другого, да?
<mva> или ты надумал выкинуть alsa'у и пользоваться одним лишь джеком? :)
<venseel> кто нибуть юзает билайн модем?
<hivemind> Хай
<aquavis> Было дело
<hivemind> Кто-нибудь с exaile дело имел?
<aquavis> Хай
<aquavis> Это плеер чтоли?
<hivemind> да
<aquavis> Пробовал
<venseel> aquavis при дисконекте не подключаеться заново, только ребут или вытащить вставить модем, это нормально? это лечиться?
<aquavis> Была такая трабла, перепрошил модем и нормально стало
<hivemind> Дело в том, что я вполне успешно юзал его, а потом установил на cairo-dock апплет musicplayer, выставил в настройках "exaile", и...
<hivemind> Всё
<hivemind> Больше не запускается
<aquavis> Удали аплет
<hivemind> Не помогает
<venseel> aquavis какая прошивкп? где брал? линки  на маеуалы есть?
<aquavis> Или конфиг его с хома
<hivemind> Ща вывод в консоли запихну на pastebin
<aquavis> venseel: Это давно было, и модем был не хуавей а Optium что ли. Ничего не осталось. Поищи в гугле, я так находил.
<venseel> спапсибо
<go8765> подскажите что это значит - Additional substreams not implemented. Update your FFmpeg version to the newest one from SVN
<hivemind> http://pastebin.com/b21rLBTH
<hivemind> Вот что выдаёт
<aquavis> go8765 версия старая FFmpeg?
<go8765> aquavis, эт я понял - как её прообдейтить? )
<san4o> go8765: from SVN
<go8765> может просто сталкивался кто с этим (это всё ещё последствия попыток запустить внешнюю аудиодорожку)
<mva> apt-get install subversion, google://ffmpeg svn
<mva> или просто emerge =ffmpeg-9999
<mva> но последнее только в генте :)
<aquavis> hivemind Это походу в питоне косяк
<go8765> mva, прям через запятую и писать ? )
<hivemind> aquavis, и что с этим делать теперь?
<aquavis> хз
<aquavis> Удалть пробовал эту ерунду на док?
<aquavis> Удалять*
<mva> go8765: нет
<mva> первое - в когсоль, второе - в браузер
<hivemind> Да
<aquavis> Попробуй петона переставь
<AndreX> go8765, если есть желание собрать в ручную http://zenway.ru/page/howto-install-ffmpeg-x264
<hivemind> Название пакета какое?
<Umren> AndreX, имхо "собрать" и "поставить из исходников"  немного разные вещи :D
<aquavis> hivemild python
<hivemind> Спасибо
<go8765> AndreX: желания нет, и есть даже советы стараться с моим уровнем знаний не собирать пакеты :)
<mva> тогда мучайся :)
<aquavis> go8765 а где у тебя такое вылазит?
<hivemind> Блин, не работает
<go8765> aquavis:  после вот этого mplayer -audio-demuxer 20 -rawaudio format=0x2000 -audiofile /media/Verbatim/25.01.2011/Snatch.x264/Snatch.2000.BDRip-AVC.AVO.Goblin.2004.mka /media/Verbatim/25.01.2011/Snatch.x264/Snatch.2000.BDRip-AVC.6xRus.Eng.Sub.mkv
<go8765> и нет звука
<go8765> mva, Уже установлена самая новая версия mkvtoolnix. а в браузере - я как-то  не понял - это же вроде не адрес ?
<aquavis> hivemind попробуйте удалить папку  /home/user/.config/exaile
<go8765> AndreX: и ссылка у меня почему-то неоткрывается
<hivemind> сейчас
<go8765> AndreX: написал - и открылась
<go8765> AndreX:нет вру - это не оно открылось
<hivemind> Да блиин
<AndreX> go8765, зайди на гугл и вбей в поиск ffmpeg svn
<AndreX> уже гуглить надо учить
<AndreX> упал сайт тока в кеше гугла открывается
<aquavis> hivemind Ну я хз. Что и могу посоветовать то это переставить плеер
<hivemind> Попробую...
<AndreX> go8765, http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http://zenway.ru/page/howto-install-ffmpeg-x264
<aquavis> В синаптике переставь всё что найдешь с ним связанное
<hivemind> В синаптике нужны зависимости  или зависимые пакеты?
<aquavis> Тоесть?
<aquavis> Он сам решает же
<go8765> AndreX: а есть что-то типа ppa  или собранный deb ?
<hivemind> В свойствах есть "зависимости" и "зависимые пакеты"
<AndreX> наверно, гугли
<hivemind> Что тереть?
<aquavis> Переставил?
<hivemind> Я сначала набрал apt-get purge exaile
<hivemind> А потом apt-get install exaile
<mva> !q
<ubuntuhelp> Начнем с правильной формулировки вопроса: "Здравствуйте, у меня установлена <версия>. Я пытаюсь получить <некий результат>. Я сделал <действия>. В результате у меня получилось <результат, который получен>. ЧЯДНТ ?
<mva> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<mva> !sq
<ubuntuhelp> Как правильно задавать вопросы: http://parallel.ru/cluster/smart-questions-ru.html
<Evgen> привет,кто знает как к NetBeans прикрутить rails?
<Sergey_IT> берешь шпалы, костыли, кувалду и вперед... бубен не забудь )
<Evgen> ну а по нормальному
<skrishi> =)))
<Evgen> просто я не могу разобраться в многообразии вкладок и настроек нетбинса
<skrishi> вот польза командной строки.. никаких тебе вкладок )
<Sergey_IT> ага
<Sergey_IT> Evgen, нетбинз в глаза не видел ;)
<Evgen> жаль
<san4o> Evgen: начал юзать нетбинс но что такое rails даже не представляю. см плагины там кучу всего можно прикрутить
<leok> ruby on rails
<go8765> кто - то может помочь с настройкой mplayer ?
<go8765> http://paste.ubuntu.com/567119/
<go8765> могу добавить что воспроизведение начинается-но без звука
<Evgen> кто может помочь с настройкой ruby on rail в netBeans?
<Sergey_IT> go8765, пасте не прошел цензуру и автор будет забанен...
<Sergey_IT> Evgen, последние ссылки не подошли?
<go8765> Sergey_IT:  а так http://paste.org.ru/?75zzet
<Sergey_IT> go8765, так же...
<Sergey_IT> go8765, мат убери...
<go8765> Sergey_IT:  есть где-то paste без цензуры :)_
<Sergey_IT> go8765, цензура внутренняя, неубираемая
<go8765> Sergey_IT:  там ровно 1 слово )
<Sergey_IT> не всего, а целое (Хиросиме всего 1 бомбы хватило)
<go8765> Sergey_IT:  а так http://paste.ubuntu.com/567121/
<Sergey_IT> go8765, так лучше ). Но вот mplayer я никогда не юзал (
<go8765> Sergey_IT:  после всего:) - а что ты юзаешь?
<Sergey_IT> и со звуком проблем не было (не считая ISA SB16 в freeBSD)
<Sergey_IT> go8765, кликаю по файлу - оно и играется )
<Sergey_IT> по дефолту
<go8765> ты тотемом пользуешься?
<Sergey_IT> ну он по дефолту
<Sergey_IT> VLC еще
<go8765> в нем можно подключить внешнюю дорожку?
<go8765> vlc - не хочет звук о внешней дорожки воспроизводить
<Sergey_IT> не было нужды, это смотреть надо
<Sergey_IT> в последем линуксформате что то про это вроде есть - сегодня в киоске мельком листал (но может ошибаюсь)
<go8765> Sergey_IT:  а что с этим можно сделать ? http://storage3.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0215/h_1297720090_10673b282a.png
<go8765> http://storage4.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0215/h_1297720175_05e41ee617.png
<go8765> http://storage6.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0215/h_1297720205_b3cfc31aee.png
<dmay> для начала вернуть хотя бы родную тему вместо этого вырвиглазного мамна
<go8765> и в конце вот это http://storage7.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0215/h_1297720247_a1ea2c0c65.png
<go8765> dmay, что такое мамн ?(если это мне)
<dmay> тебе, тебе...
<go8765> dmay, что такое мамн ?
<dmay> просто с буквой 'г' впереди тут за это банят
<dmay> так что проявляем культурность
<go8765> dmay, rfrz разница как выглядит мой раб.стол (на вкус и цвет....) я фильм вобще-то хочу посмотреть - это важней(а не получается) (тему то я сменить смогу и сам )
<go8765> dmay, так что желательно по сути
<dmay> много что желательно...
<dmay> мне вот желательно кучу бабла и пойти спать
<dmay> а приходится работать
<dmay> и на страшные скрины пялится
<dmay> *ться
<Sergey_IT> go8765, что у тебя с источниками приложений с нуво...
<Sergey_IT> посмотри в сорсах
<Sergey_IT> нарушение версий
<go8765> Sergey_IT: что такое нуво ? и как мне правильно ответить?
<go8765> Sergey_IT: в источниках- практически полное творчество )
<dmay> лол и потом они жалуются что "этот ваш линупс нифига не работает"
<go8765> Sergey_IT: можно как-то узнать из какого источника оно хочет установиться?
<go8765> dmay, я не жалуюсь - а вот ворчишь :)
<go8765> dmay, я не жалуюсь - а вот ты ворчишь :)
<dmay> у тебя просто ещё всё впереди. тут таких каждую неделю вагон пробегает
<dmay> во время каникул - два
<go8765> dmay, я тут кстати время от времени - года полтора уже пробегаю
<dmay> нннннуну... все вы так говорите... "я ещё миникс ивдел, я с торвальдсом выпивал, мне патрег косяк забивал" ага
<Sergey_IT> go8765, посмотри, что подключал и откуда
<go8765> Sergey_IT: можно как-то узнать из какого источника оно вылазит
<go8765> Sergey_IT:или только методом перебора
<go8765> Sergey_IT: если я отключю  тот респозиторий - уведомление об обновлении исчезнет - или надо ещё кеш будет почистить?
<Sergey_IT> go8765, не знаю - обычно сначала читаю, думаю, а потом делаю - и таких проблем не было.
 * skrishi думает, что мышковод
<go8765> Sergey_IT: cjhcs повычищал - проблема осталась
<go8765> Sergey_IT: сорсы  повычищал - проблема осталась
<seed22_> here?
 * skrishi подумал что обзываться не хорошо
<Sergey_IT> go8765, на форуме глянь, там надо еще что то  почистить
<go8765> Sergey_IT: libdrm-dev а что это вообще такое
<go8765> Sergey_IT: мне почему-то кажется что я могу его спокойно удалить
<Sergey_IT> skrishi, а почему обзываться? Нас большинство мышководы - вин сделала свое дело
<Evgen> кто может помочь настроить ruby rails в NetBeans
<skrishi> Sergey_IT: я про хере )
<skrishi> Sergey_IT: а мышководом себя назвал, потому что без визуального редактора, див блоки в документе настраивал 2 часа.. жесть просто
<dmay> Sergey_IT: а в курсе, что в вин7 можно двумя _консольными_ командами перевести ви-фи карточку в "режим" точки доступа? ;)
<dmay> а графического интерфейса для этого причем нет
<Sergey_IT> dmay, нет, я же мышковод )
<dmay> ех вы, линупсятники, совсем обленились, патрика на вас нет )
<go8765> скажите пожалуста что-то страшное случится если я удалю libdrm-dev ?
<dmay> станция МИР упадёт в Тихий Океан. ещё два раза
 * Sergey_IT вспомнил как писал программы в построчном редакторе на телетайпе - сказка
<go8765> и вместе с ним http://storage6.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0215/h_1297722306_a74e813334.png
<skrishi> у меня было счастливое детство, я писал в тетрадку, а мама на БЭСМ запускала их )
<skrishi> типа развитие ребёнка, прыгающие человечки ))))
 * skrishi за 20 лет отупел в конец
<dmay> о, Ъ-олдфаги :3
<Sergey_IT> skrishi, несчастный! Ты перфокарт не юзал )
<Sergey_IT> go8765, игрушку ставил?
<skrishi> Sergey_IT: юзал.. но доверяли только использованые )))
<Sergey_IT> skrishi, у меня еще немного осталось, для заметок - удобная вещь)
<skrishi> Sergey_IT: блин, это с каких же времён.. я последний раз перфокарту видел лет 15 назад, наверное
 * skrishi врёт
<skrishi> 20 ktn yfpfl
<skrishi> 20 лет назад
<Sergey_IT> skrishi, так с конца 70-х )
<skrishi> мне 13 было
<skrishi> а с БСМ я развлекался когда мне 7 было =))))
<skrishi> Sergey_IT: нихрена ты натаскал )))
<dmay> этааа, только, пожалуйста, сиськи пугачёвой не нчните обсуждать, прошу
 * san4o так много всего не видел в этой жизни .... )
<Sergey_IT> skrishi, я их редко пользую,  для ценных заметок. Вот маленькая стопочка, штук 20 на полочке - это 3 года назад записывал - перешел на линукс.
<skrishi> поставил убунту с перфокарт? )))
<YDmitriy> kmb
<go8765> скажите пожалуста как это вылечить E: /var/cache/apt/archives/libdrm-nouveau1_1%3a2.4.22-2u1~ppa3_i386.deb: попытка перезаписать /lib/libdrm_nouveau.so.1.0.0, который уже имеется в пакете libdrm-nouveau1a 2.4.23-1ubuntu1
<skrishi> dmay, кстати у неё был офигенный голос раньше.. это она потом уже пропила всё и прокурила.. а в фильме "С лёгким паром" она как поёт .. мммм.. не голос, а достояние ссср )))))
<YDmitriy>  для начала - удали старый драйвер
<go8765> YDmitriy:  nzytn - pf cj,jq gjk-cbcntvs
<go8765> YDmitriy:  тянет за собой пол-системы
<go8765> YDmitriy:  тянет за собой пол-системы
<go8765> YDmitriy:  http://storage3.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0215/h_1297723311_2a941227f4.png
<YDmitriy> Драйвер на видюху? хм-странно... а ты .деб пакет сам скачал? и система какая?
<YDmitriy> Странное поведение Синаптика...
<YDmitriy> А зайди-ка  в Ubuntu Software Center и поищи из установленных по слову NVidia
<go8765> YDmitriy: 10.10 (драйвера пропи... не стоят)
<go8765> YDmitriy: у меня ati
<YDmitriy> уже увидел
<YDmitriy> щас у себя проерю
<YDmitriy> *проверю
<go8765> YDmitriy: d cvsckt edbltk ?
<go8765> YDmitriy: всмысле увидел ?
<go8765> YDmitriy: а softvare center на команды установить - не реагирует вообще ?
<go8765> YDmitriy: http://paste.ubuntu.com/567139/
<go8765> gjvjubnt rnj-nj gj;fkecnf htibnm ckj;bdie.cz pflfxe
<go8765> помогите кто-то пожалуста решить сложившуюся задачу
<skrishi> sudo rm ?
<seed22_> друзья, а где на форуме поиск по форуму, а то при попытке поискать что-то работает гуглов поиск
<skrishi> фиг знает... у меня интел стоит
<go8765> skrishi,  у меня тоже интел (я перепутал)
<skrishi> seed22_: если тебя не устраивает гугл, то это к гуглу а не сюда )
<go8765> skrishi,  а точнее- чтотам ещё надо написать
<skrishi> go8765: где?
<go8765> skrishi,  это мне было ? sudo rm
<seed22_> skrishi то есть если меня интересует решение какой-либо проблемы, касающейся работы ОС Ubuntu Linux, то поискать его конкретно на форуме русскоязычного сообщества этой оси возможности нет, я правильно понял?
<seed22_> поиска по форуму нет?
<skrishi> go8765: =)))) это удаление =)
<skrishi> go8765: например rm -rf / удаляет всё от корня )))
<skrishi> получаешь пустой винт )
<skrishi> ну почти пустой )
<skrishi> seed22_: он там работает, просто на движке гугл.. ты вообще про какой поиск, форум.. и куда смотришь?
<go8765> skrishi,  спасибо. хорощая команда. :)
<skrishi> go8765: что у тебя скартой.. что ты там вообще сотворил?
<seed22_> skrishi я про форум forum.ubuntu.ru  и про поиск по нему.
<go8765> skrishi,  она в каком-то смысле мне конечно поможет, но - это всё-таки крайность )
<seed22_> skrishi ты прав, моя невнимательность. Спасибо :)
<go8765> skrishi,  с видеокартой всё вроде норм ?  синаптик показывает что есть установленный с ошибкой пакет
<skrishi> seed22_: нз
<skrishi> apt-get -f
<skrishi> не?
<go8765> skrishi,   В APT есть коровья СУПЕРСИЛА.
<skrishi> go8765: ага )))
<skrishi> только -f  должен поправить зависимости
<go8765> skrishi,   E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<skrishi> вообще я просто удалял ломаный пакет, помню, а потом либо его ставил, либо вообще болт забивал ))
<go8765> skrishi, он за собой вот что тянет http://storage3.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0215/h_1297723311_2a941227f4.png
<go8765> я бы так удалил
<go8765> skrishi, а из-за него я ничего нового поставить не могу
<skrishi> go8765: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=46208.0
<skrishi> не?
<go8765> так что спасайте - на вас вся надежда )
<go8765> skrishi, да вроде нет http://paste.ubuntu.com/567146/
<skrishi> какая у тебя билиотека сломалась там?
<go8765> skrishi, это оно вроде как http://storage7.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0215/h_1297720247_a1ea2c0c65.png
<dmay> уууууииииииииииииии!!!11111 3 книги Гарднера 70х годов! ТЕ САМЫЕ!111!!1 уууиииии!!1111
<skrishi> go8765: а он что-то нужное потирает, точно? )
<go8765> skrishi, ты имел ввиду потеряю ли я что-то нужное удалив это ?
<skrishi> ну да
<skrishi> Результатов: примерно 14 900  (0,15 сек.) 
<skrishi> я долго это буду пролистывать ))
<seed22_> друзья, а кто пользуется торрент-клиентом Deluge ?
<YDmitriy> go8765, apt-get install -f пробовал?
<skrishi> go8765: может сделать её копию.. потереть к чертям руками, и попробовать -f ещё раз )
<seed22_> непонятная ситуация какая-то с ним: вроде давно материал уже и скачен, а на трекере в моем профиле я значусь как личер этого материала.. Тот же uTorrent нормально отдает статистику..
<skrishi> YDmitriy: пробовал он )
<YDmitriy> и че пишет?
<skrishi> YDmitriy: http://paste.ubuntu.com/567146/
<YDmitriy>  а вывод "apt-get remove libdrm-nouveau1" - можно?
<skrishi> он говорит что он удаляет половину системы вместе с ней ))
<skrishi> YDmitriy: http://storage3.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0215/h_1297723311_2a941227f4.png
<YDmitriy> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1573769 - внизу попытка решения попробуй
<YDmitriy> skrishi, не-не из терминала...
<YDmitriy> Синаптик не катит
<mva> !win| seed22_
<ubuntuhelp> seed22_: Читать срочно! От начала и до конца: http://anticopyright.ru/wiki/Linux_это_НЕ_Windows ! Дальнейшее употребление фраз типа "в винде все работало, а тут - нет", а так же прочие попытки сравнивать убунту с вендой и СПО с вендософтом - приведут к бану!
<skrishi> YDmitriy: это не его тема
<go8765> ВСЕМ СПАСИБО! (второй раз с єтакой ф.. сталкиваюсь - решилось всё-таки по http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=46208.0 (из вар/либ поудалять пришлось немного ) :)
<skrishi> go8765: я же тебе сразу на эту статью дал ссылку )))
 * skrishi ругаицо )
<go8765> skrishi, я как всегда дополовины дочитал только )) и пошёл дальше искать
<skrishi> go8765: вот нефиг до половины дочитывать.. тогда меньше таких проблем будет ))
<skrishi> у меня за год ещё не разу не чего не слетело.. если не считать панели..
<skrishi> которую я удалил мышкой тыкая с просоня )))))
<go8765> )
<go8765> ладно, перехожу ко второй части марлезонского балета ) - буду ставить http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=9868359&postcount=1289
<skrishi> go8765: ты уверен? )))
<YDmitriy> Был такой случай: клиент припер ноут с Убунту, та просто клинила при загрузке, привода нет, с флехи не загрузился, сняли диск а там свободно оказалось около 700-800кб...
<go8765> может кстати кто знает как это вылечить http://storage8.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0215/h_1297726593_2968eef547.png
<go8765> это quake таким может становиться иногда
<skrishi> я не.. я гномо-вод )
<go8765> skrishi, всмысле только гном-терминал ?
<skrishi> go8765: угу
<skrishi> раньше на кеде сидел, но мне не особо понравилось
<YDmitriy> я не.. я гномо-вод )
<YDmitriy> всмысле только гном-терминал ?
<YDmitriy> :)
<go8765> )
<go8765> YDmitriy: ну так и говори тогда как лечить это ! :)
<YDmitriy> Вот она разница в ДЕ надо в вики дописать
<go8765> а чё с этим делать - Пакеты, имеющие неудовлетворённые зависимости:
<go8765>  libsdl1.2-dev : Зависит: libpulse-dev но он не будет установлен
<go8765> ? :)
<go8765> E: Сломанные пакеты
<YDmitriy> руками установить  http://packages.ubuntu.com/ru/lucid/libpulse-dev
<YDmitriy> или "apt-get install libpulse-dev", у тебя aptitude есть?
<go8765> YDmitriy: да вроде
<YDmitriy> попробуй через aptitude
<go8765> YDmitriy: Пакеты, имеющие неудовлетворённые зависимости:
<go8765>  libpulse-dev : Зависит: libglib2.0-dev но он не будет установлен
<go8765> E: Сломанные пакеты
<go8765> YDmitriy: а в синаптике - http://paste.ubuntu.com/567158/
<YDmitriy> ну и libglib2.0-dev
<YDmitriy> дело в том, что ты указываеш точно пакет. СТОП! У тебя кеды?
<go8765> http://paste.ubuntu.com/567159/
<go8765> rjhj,rf - yf rtlf[
<go8765> котобка сверху кед
<go8765> *коробка
<YDmitriy> О-о...
<go8765> не то слово
<YDmitriy> А то меня только включило, Синаптик КДЕ:)
<YDmitriy> Репы сторонние включены?
<go8765> дану - всмысли синаптик из кде ?
<go8765> да-вкл
<YDmitriy> Когда я последний раз был в кедах там стоял KPackage
<go8765> а что тогда это значит - , Синаптик КДЕ:) ?
#ubuntu-ru 2011-02-15
<YDmitriy> а х.. его знает.. я попытался установить те же пакеты http://paste.ubuntu.com/567163/ все ОК.
<go8765> YDmitriy: вот что у меня пишет - http://paste.ubuntu.com/567164/
<go8765> и чё делать ?
<YDmitriy> убери слеши из команды установки после первого же слеша он не видит пакеты
<YDmitriy> " \" - вот эту хрень
<go8765> YDmitriy: http://paste.ubuntu.com/567166/
<go8765> видит вроде-как
<go8765> призываю всех свободных гуру - помочь :)
<YDmitriy> вместо install - install -f
<go8765> то же самое
<go8765> что ещё можно ппробовать ?
<YDmitriy> твои зависимости по первому пакету http://paste.ubuntu.com/567168/
<YDmitriy> это было для libsdl1.2-dev
<go8765> я так понимаю мне надо попробовать вручную их поставить?
<go8765> YDmitriy, я так понимаю мне надо попробовать вручную их поставить?
<go8765> gjlcrf;bnt gj;fkecnf rnj-nj rfr 'nj dsktxbnm
<go8765> подскажите пожалуста как это лечить? http://paste.ubuntu.com/567166/
<go8765> ладно. пошел я спать - всем спасибо за помощ
<asdsdt> ??
<r1za> saludo Russia users )
<XuMuK> saludo a ti tambien, de donde seas
<r1za> Чё?=)
<r1za> Живые есть??
<mva> !q| r1za
<ubuntuhelp> r1za: Начнем с правильной формулировки вопроса: "Здравствуйте, у меня установлена <версия>. Я пытаюсь получить <некий результат>. Я сделал <действия>. В результате у меня получилось <результат, который получен>. ЧЯДНТ ?
<mva> !ask| r1za
<ubuntuhelp> r1za: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<mva> !sq| r1za
<ubuntuhelp> r1za: Как правильно задавать вопросы: http://parallel.ru/cluster/smart-questions-ru.html
<mva> !rules| r1za
<ubuntuhelp> r1za: Все люди, которые тут находятся, это добровольцы, ваши отношения должны отражать это. Ответы не всегда доступны. См. правила канала http://goo.gl/ef85w http://goo.gl/5UWBR и http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<academ> Всем привет !!!
<r1za> КУ
<r1za> НАКОНЕЦ ТО ХОТЬ КТО ТО ЖИВОЙ))
<r1za> щас мне за флуд бан влепят))
<academ> Достала загрузка процессора Адобовским Флеш плэером, на офтопной оси такого нет.
<mva> !win| academ
<ubuntuhelp> academ: Читать срочно! От начала и до конца: http://anticopyright.ru/wiki/Linux_это_НЕ_Windows ! Дальнейшее употребление фраз типа "в винде все работало, а тут - нет", а так же прочие попытки сравнивать убунту с вендой и СПО с вендософтом - приведут к бану!
<mva> и в добавок - есть
<mva> то, что ТЫ не замечал — не значит, что нету
<r1za> ты кому??)
<r1za> это бот!
<r1za> ему пофиг!!
<r1za> =)
<r1za> как я понял это канал техподдержки!
<mva> r1za: ты уверен, что academ — бот?
<academ> Я про офтопную ось упоминул, чтобы не говорили смени проц или память
<r1za> упс =)
<mva> academ: ты про оффтопную ось упомянул потому, что правила не читал
<academ> Боты с ошибками не печатают :-)
<mva> а так же потому, что считаешь, что умнее всех
<r1za> я?
<mva> повторяю в третий раз, там он точно так же через жопу себя ведёт
<r1za> нет я так не считаю
<mva> r1za: а у тебя мани величия
<mva> *мания
<r1za> совсем нет)
<academ> mva не заводись, как можно сделать этот плеер полегче, чтобы систему не вешал
<mva> никак
<mva> абсолютно
<mva> это адобовская проприетарная поделка
<mva> вообще, говорят, от тормозов в полноэкранном режиме помогает правка одного конфига
<mva> но это бабушка надвое сказала
<mva> и на загрузку проца не влияет
<r1za> ага у меня тоже с ней гемор толко в air
<academ> Да он даже не в полноэкранном вешает браузер
<mva> Enjoy Adobe
<mva> Enjoy Proprietary Software
<mva> Enjoy Copyrastism
<mva> ну и далее по списку тоже наслаждайся
<r1za> ubuntuhelp дал голос r1za ,что это??
<mva> !v| r1za
<ubuntuhelp> r1za: +v на канале #ubuntu-ru означает предупреждение. Если вы продолжите нарушать правила канала, вы будете кикнуты или забанены. Прочтите правила и будьте корректней goo.gl/5UWBR
<mva> academ: не, ты, конечно, можешь попробовать lightspark вместо флешплеера. Или тот же gnash... Но во-первых, они не везде, далеко не везде, при чем, работают, да и никто не обещает, что оно не будет так же жрать проц
<academ> Думаю придется отключить в браузере весь флешь
<academ> Думаю только из-за него многие обычные пользователи откажутся от Линукс осей.
<mva> academ: линукс осей не существует
<academ> Ну ОСи на базе линукса
<mva> есть дистрибутивы операционных систем на базе ядра Linux и системного окружения GNU.
<mva> и, уверяю, вместо этого ядра можно поставить другое
<mva> хоть от freebsd, хоть от опенбсд, хоть от соляриса
<mva> и ничего ровным счетом от этого не изменится
<mva> особенно с флешем
<academ> Смысл в том, что люди сейчас массово посещают соц сети, а там половина без плеера не отобразиться
<mva> проблемы леммингов, как бы.... ну ты понял
<sharikoff> всраку соц сети
<r1za> не удалось найти пакет update ,что это такое???
<mva> и да, /me сидит в мордокниге, в твиттере, в джуйке и в psto.net
<sharikoff> там нужен флеш
<sharikoff> =)
 * mva выключил флеш уже давно и все работает
<mva> ЧЯДНТ?
<academ> Ну как сказать, если ОС попадет в массы, то будет спрос, будут бабки, будет поддержка и будет развитее
<mva> r1za: это кривые руки
<mva> academ: и будут толпы идиотов
<mva> и всё это, ВНЕЗАПНО, уже есть
<academ> Толпы идиотов были всегда, без них никуда
<r1za> mva:лучше бы объяснил,чем умничать
<academ> Идиотов больше, и продукты нужно делать под них
<mva> не нужно
<r1za> помоему сейчас у тебя мания величия
<mva> иначе их будет ещё больше
<mva> в геометрической прогрессии
<academ> Не возможно :-) их итак больше 80 %
<r1za> хочу учиться=)
<academ> Кто тебе машает ?
<academ> *мешает
<academ> Если бы ПК не сделали доступными для большинства, работали бы мы сейчас с мэйнфреймами
<mva> и?
<mva> что в этом плохого? :)
<mva> ну, да, не было бы линукса
<mva> была бы полуось
<academ> Небыло бы развития IT до такого уровня
<mva> ложь
<mva> наглая
<Lorgus> привет страна
<Lorgus> http://ru.youtube.com/ у кого нить работает ???
<academ> А кто бы это всё развивал ??? еслибы не IBM и яблоки ?
<XuMuK> Lorgus, да, меня сюда перекинуло http://www.youtube.com/?gl=RU&hl=ru
<mva> academ: а ничего, что ты вообще не в теме?
<mva> IBM развивала и без этого
<Lorgus> XuMuK, спс
<mva> и вообще они признали уже через год после контракта с билли, что идея персонального компьютера была ущербна
<mva> :)
<academ> Интересно, а откуда такие прибыли у Интела и АМД ?
<mva> нет, ты не понял
<mva> идея персонального компьютера была ущербна для IBM
<mva> они очень много бабла на ней поначалу потеряли, особенно из-за того, что по дурости согласились на условия контракта с билли
<mva> и да, у амд прибыли за счет того, что по началу делали-делали себе интеловские говно-х86 процессоры, потом решили начать делать свои такие же, но для нищебродов
<academ> Они бобло потеряли из-за минимальных накруток
<mva> потом ATI именно поэтому же купили
<mva> а потом первые придумали 64 бита
<mva> ну так и поехало
<mva> но это не отменяет ущербности х86 архитектуры
<mva> ну, с ати и 64 битами было в обратном порядке :)
<academ> Небыло бы спроса, небыло бы предложений, а следовательно и таких продаж,
<mva> не гони, а
<mva> ты истории вообще не знаешь
<academ> Ту ты гонишь, ты смотришь только на техническую часть развития, а что способствовало для этого развития ???
<mva> и да, самому понятию "персональный компьютер", между прочим, нету и 20 лет толком-то
<mva> academ: а способствовали ему воры и прочие маркетоиды типа стиви балмера, джобса и билли гейтса
<mva> ну, джобс, чуть позже был
<mva> потому, что это же ТАКАЯ НИША, ГДЕ ДЕНЬГИ МОЖНО ДЕЛАТЬ ИЗ ВОЗДУХА
<mva> прям кормушка для маркетоидов
<mva> вот они и кормятся
<academ> И разработчикам на ЗП денги собирают
<mva> ну-ну
<academ> Или всё придумывалось на голой инициативе
<academ> Без дорогостоящего оборудования, без бешеных грантов
<mva> 1) ни строчки кода, НИ ЕДИНОЙ СТРОЧКИ КОДА в продуктах M$, например, не написано в недрах самой фирмы
<mva> всё написано сторонними программистами
<mva> и зачастую в буквальном смысле за еду
<sharikoff> голословно
<academ> Не нужно было бы это массам, не развивалось бы это с такой скоростью
<mva> 2) какое дорогостоящее оборудование?
<mva> 3) какие гранты?
<mva> academ: массы очень чувствительны к промыванию мозгов, что им это нужно
<academ> Я так понимаю все процессоры на коленках на кухне напильником были вытачены прежде чем их на завод поставили
<mva> sharikoff: что именно? про "ни единой строчки кода"? между прочим, даже на вики было подтверждение. Программистов, отвечающих непосредственно за разработку дистрибутива ОС в мелкомягком нету. Всё клепается сторонними
<mva> программистами и из-за этого порой возникают косяки, когда в коробке с W7 оказывается софтина, которая была ранее выпущенна под GPL.
<mva> academ: именно так
<Nebulosa> ничесе тут дискусии, я думал все еще спят
<mva> первоначально они делались на коленке, а потом когда к разработчику пришли маркетоиды и сказали "мы это продадим за 100000000$ — он согласился и стали делать на заводе
<academ> В каком году ??? Уже не один университет за гранты пытается найти решения для нынешних ограничений технологий
<mva> orly?
<mva> ты забыл дописать два слова
<mva> "созданных маркетологами"
<academ> Маркетологи, это промежуток между производителем и покупателем, одним наращивают аппетит, другим выдают задачи
<mva> нет, они толко создают такое впечатление
<academ> или получив от одних продукт, придумывают как другим поднять аппетит
<mva> точнее, ты не так формулируешь
<academ> возможно :-)
<mva> они, не разбираясь в технических тонкостях предмета, который должны впарить должны максимально грамотно обмануть лемминга, чтобы он понял, что он без этого не может жить
<mva> что и происходит, собственно
<academ> Это было всегда, испакон веков, были те, кто вели толпу куда им нужно
<mva> и?
<mva> это повод идти на поводу?
<mva> зная, что тебя обманывают, при чем
<mva> s/ //
<academ> Если ты не понимаешь что тебя обманывают, почему бы и нет, сам виноват
<academ> разговор начался с того, что если это ненужно толпе, то оно будет развиватся медленно, т.к. подпитывать некому особо
<academ> А если это будет нужно толпе, то она отдаст всё что у неё есть и даст развиться технологии
<User571[web]> привет всем
<kamyshovyy> sharikoff: !
<AndreX> test
<ubuntuhelp> AndreX, Ну понг, и что?
<gav> здрасте
<gav> обновился сегодня и после этого в firefox в меню в место русских букв кракозяблы какие то
<gav> никто не знает в чем дело?
<himik> нет
<vir0id> gav сделай скрин
<gav> http://itmages.ru/image/view/126275/348a70e6
<AndreX> это на басяцком? ))
<gav> я думал тут кто знает...
<AndreX> gav, посмотри какие локали в фф
<gav> как?
<AndreX> инструмшты - и третья сверху надпись
<AndreX> потом на флажок тыкай
<gav> http://itmages.ru/image/view/126277/1d68e576
<gav> это?
<AndreX> отключи всё кроме ru и ребут если не поможет придётся их качать или переставлять фф
<gav> помогло :)
<gav> спасибо
<AndreX> )
<legendamen> Всем привет!
<legendamen> Здравствуйте! Мои сообщения видны?
<sharikoff> очень тускло
<sharikoff> пиши большими буквами
<legendamen> фух.... а то я напрягся
<AndreX> )
<eIIIkuHkoT> åñòü òóò êòî7
<ubuntuhelp> eIIIkuHkoT! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<sharikoff> нету
<sharikoff> говорит маяк
<legendamen> есть кто из уважаемой публики, кому удалось побороть проблему сквозной аутентификации joomla+phpBB?
<sharikoff> московское время 11.05
<MagicLover> Привет. Я на сайте AWN - чо-то глючить начал, поэтому хочу скачать новую, но не могу разобраться в разнице между Ubuntu Edgy Repository и Ubuntu Feisty Repository. Подскажите чем различаются?
<eIIIkuHkoT> êòî ìîæåò ïîäñêàçàòü ïî÷åìó Âèäåî ïîäâèñàåò â Óáóíòå
<sharikoff> в воздухе?
<eIIIkuHkoT> =)
<eIIIkuHkoT> íó èçîáðàæåíèå âèñíåò â ïðîèãðûâàòåëå â ëþáîì
<ubuntuhelp> eIIIkuHkoT! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<sharikoff> eIIIkuHkoT кодировку то настрой
<sharikoff> а то зобаню
<sharikoff> =)
<sharikoff> добрый я
<eIIIkuHkoT> I am sorry please
<eIIIkuHkoT> à ÷òî ó ìåíÿ íå òàê ñ êîäèðîâêîé. ó ìåíÿ íîðì òåêñò îòîáðàæàåòñÿ
<ubuntuhelp> eIIIkuHkoT! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<AndreX> моя твоя не понимать?
<legendamen> eIIIkuHkoT если не сменишь кодировку я тебя выкину насовсем из комнаты!
<eIIIkuHkoT> ñåé÷àñ íîðì?
<ubuntuhelp> eIIIkuHkoT! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<eIIIkuHkoT> blin
<eIIIkuHkoT> sory
<eIIIkuHkoT> pomenyal vrode
<AndreX> eIIIkuHkoT, use http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<sharikoff> legendamen научи выкидывать из комнаты
<sharikoff> а то у меня тут мебели ненужной вагон
<AndreX> о
<eIIIkuHkoT_> сейчас норм?
<AndreX> да
<eIIIkuHkoT_> вобщем видео подвисает сикунды на 2-3
<eIIIkuHkoT_> размер видео не большой 300мб
<eIIIkuHkoT_> 2гб оперы
<legendamen> для этого нужно быть модератором - это тебе не понять!
<AndreX> !q > eIIIkuHkoT_
<ubuntuhelp> eIIIkuHkoT_, please see my private message
<AndreX> плохо спросил )
<sharikoff> legendamen аа..
<eIIIkuHkoT_> Здравствуйте! у меня установлена Убунта 10.10 при просмотре видео оно иногда подвисает. В чем может быть проблема?
<AndreX> дрова стоят на видео?
<eIIIkuHkoT_> да
<eIIIkuHkoT_> до этого стояла семерка. и видео тоже тормозило, как потом выяснилось была битая оперативка купил новую на 2 Гб все работает а вот видео так же подтормаживает время от времени
<eIIIkuHkoT_> у мну Netbook Asus 1001PX
<AndreX> через чё смотриш?
<eIIIkuHkoT_> через CVL
<eIIIkuHkoT_> или CLV не помню
<himik> ага VLC
<AndreX> а проц сильно грузит при просмотре?
<eIIIkuHkoT_> ммм. да не особо
<eIIIkuHkoT_> вообще я сюда зашел по другому вопросу, это так сопутствующий был
<mva> » В чем может быть проблема?
<mva> в том, что ты на нетбуке смотришь видео
<mva> :)
<eIIIkuHkoT_> Кто нить вводил Убунту в домен винды 2003 ?
<skrishi> всем привет
<mva> !AD
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='AD'
<mva> !ldap| eIIIkuHkoT_
<ubuntuhelp> eIIIkuHkoT_: LDAP - Lightweight Directory Access Protocol. Больше информации и инструкции по установке: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenLDAPServer
<mva> !edirectory| eIIIkuHkoT_
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='edirectory'
<mva> !389| eIIIkuHkoT_
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='389'
<mva> ну, направление, думаю, ясно
<eIIIkuHkoT_> я знал что меня начнуть отправлять гуглить
<eIIIkuHkoT_> я перечитал кучу статей, по шагово все делал. все конфиги менял
<himik> не надо гуглить
<eIIIkuHkoT_> итог печальный
<himik> надо начать с изучения документаций программ
<himik> не вечно же на готовых хауту сидеть
<himik> иногда приходится самому копать с нуля
<eIIIkuHkoT_> может кто нить может показать рабочие конфиги
<legendamen> у меня тоже есть вопрос
<academ> eIIIkuHkoT_ брось это гиблое дело. Тебе для какой цели ввести Убунту в АД ?
<eIIIkuHkoT_> хочу весь офис перевести на нее. на сервере сделать создать терминал и чтоб юзеры работали через него
<legendamen> хочу поставить веб-сервак на постоянно в инет, (на убунте) вопрос: как лучше сделать из соображения безопасности: 1вариант - поставить специализированную машину фарвол и за ней сервак, или 2 - все сделать на одной машине
<academ> eIIIkuHkoT_ тогда избавься от офтопного сервера
<AndreX> eIIIkuHkoT_, сделай из ubuntu сервер
<eIIIkuHkoT_> не совсем понял
<AndreX> окна снеси
<academ> Забей на винду
<academ> eIIIkuHkoT_ а терминал хочешь сделать Офтопный ?
<eIIIkuHkoT_> ну обычный терминал что значит офтопный
<AndreX> винда = офтоп
<eIIIkuHkoT_> да, терминал на Винде 2003
<AndreX> зделай терминальный сервер на убунту
<academ> eIIIkuHkoT_ можно пользователей через LDAP заводить и контралировать
<eIIIkuHkoT_> под убунтой виндовые проги не запускаются. по этому хочу сделать чтоб прям с сервака грузили
<academ> eIIIkuHkoT_ я так понимаю ты хочешь экономить на лицензии, могу тебя огорчить, не получиться экономии
<legendamen> надо плясать от задачи, а не выдумывать терминалы, может терминал и на фиг не нужен
<legendamen> а может виндовые проги и не нужны?
<eIIIkuHkoT_> у меня компания ЖКХ там всякие куашки муашки и прочая чушь
<legendamen> весьма получится только зарплату ИТ отделу можно увиличить как раз на стоимость лицензии , ну или почти
<eIIIkuHkoT_> да элементарно проверял экселевские доки на убунтовом редакторе они открываются а формулы графики не работают да и с 1С как быть
<AndreX> remote desktop client
<academ> legendamen , нет, всё что экономит на терминальных лицензиях, потратит на сам сервер , нужна мощьная машина
<legendamen> с 1с обратись в естерсофт это платный вине
<academ> Куеву тучу обсуждений про это уже было, не получиться экономии с терминалом
<legendamen> а 1с 8.1?
<AndreX> дык я его на обычном вайне пускал
<academ> Либо менять софт, либо платить Билу
<legendamen> ломанный?
<legendamen> 7.7?
<AndreX> угу
<eIIIkuHkoT_> да 8.1
<legendamen> какие проблемы поставить самбу на сервере линукс и в файловом варианте раздавать 1с узерам под линукс?
<legendamen> а 8.1 с сервером приложений?
<legendamen> или файловый варинат?
<eIIIkuHkoT_> честно сказать ненаю. я туда не лезу. 1С дядьки приходят другие
<academ> Не советую пробывать, если и будет работать, то свою ЗП увеличивайте в двое у шефа, огребаться будите часто
<eIIIkuHkoT_> от чего именно огребаться?
<eIIIkuHkoT_> на сколько наслышан линукс давольно таки табильная ОС
<academ> ОС то стабильная, а вот виндовый софт на ней работает через одно местро
<sharikoff> емае
<sharikoff> линукс не пенек
<sharikoff> нефиг на него всякое ставить
<eIIIkuHkoT_> и вирусняк ему не страшен, а наши бюзгалтера любят таскать на флешках всякий мусор из дома показать коллегам как они картошку копали
<sharikoff> заточена прога под винду -юзай винду
<sharikoff> или ищи аналог
<academ> +1000
<sharikoff> нафиг эти эксперименты над людьми
<eIIIkuHkoT_> читал несколько статей где написано что подобное практикуетсмя и довольно таки успешно
<sharikoff> неуспешно
<sharikoff> могу тебя заверить
<sharikoff> вся надежда на 8.2 ибо там веб интерфейс
<academ> Для начала собери оп каждой машине перечень необходимого софта
<eIIIkuHkoT_> причина в чем? то что виндовый софт криво работает? так ты запускай его прям с сервака
<sharikoff> это влечет за собой увеличение цены
<academ> 1с в терминальном режиме пашет, но весь астальной виндовый софт не советую
<eIIIkuHkoT_> цены чего7
<sharikoff> цены железок
<sharikoff> на которых кртится серв + те что сеть обслуживают
<academ> железо сервера, надежность и стабильность сети
<sharikoff> ибо все по сетке гоняться будет
<eIIIkuHkoT_> хм. думаю если прикупить сервать эдак так тыщ за 50 я думаю его хватит на мои 30 юзеров
<academ> И если ктото фильм капернет, а у тя 1С зависнет от этого
<sharikoff> не факт
<legendamen> я бы посоветовал обновится до 8.2 а там уже есть тонкий клиент ... там клиентам линукс и в путь, а на серваке под линукс уже сертифицированно ПО у 1С ставится сервак1С и все работает изкаробки , только я сомневаюсь что конфигурацию "ЖКС 1С" есть под 8.2 :) приÐ
<sharikoff> 8.2 слишком тяжело пролазит
<sharikoff> в узких кругах
<sharikoff> ибо там сменился интерфейс
<academ> Чего написано то выше, одни вопросики
<legendamen> вот про это не надо! 8.2 реально руль!
<sharikoff> теперь втолкуй бабушке бухгалтеру что нужно тыкать не сюда а вот сюда теперь
<sharikoff> после ее 300 лет безупречной работы
<eIIIkuHkoT_> честно сказать ну не хочу я оставлять винду, есть у меня друг работает так же в ЖКХ только в другом мучиется с ними
<legendamen> и интерфейс там просто сказка! достаточно 1 раз показать , а бабушки они и 7.7 изучили и дальше узучат
<sharikoff> =))
<sharikoff> наивняк
<legendamen> те кто не смог изучить те со счетами на пенсии сидят
<sharikoff> =)) 2 раза наивняк
<sharikoff> тебе надо завоевывать мир
<legendamen> мне?
<sharikoff> впереди с шашкой
<sharikoff> да
<sharikoff> на лихом коне
<legendamen> я уже .... начал :)
<legendamen> по плану сегодня початится в ирке
<sharikoff> молоток =)
<legendamen> ладно други! пойду я шашку поточу
<sharikoff> ты анедот слышал про двух бычков?
<eIIIkuHkoT_> сейчас через пол часика буду дома покажу какую мне убунта ошибку выдает при конекте к домену, может подскажите чего.
<sharikoff> баянистый такой
<legendamen> давай анекдот
<legendamen> тока быстро
<sharikoff> типа они там стадо увидели
<legendamen> а то уссусь
<legendamen> а... знаю...
<sharikoff> слышал же стопудово
<sharikoff> вот
<sharikoff> ты молодой
<eIIIkuHkoT_> расскажи я не слышал
<sharikoff> постепенно надо.. постепенно
<legendamen> вот кто молодой :) кто не слышал такой анекдот :)
<eIIIkuHkoT_> =)
<sharikoff> =)
<eIIIkuHkoT_> это где один молодый а другой старый
<eIIIkuHkoT_> слышал но забылъ
<eIIIkuHkoT_> ааааа, такой еще вопрос, ненаю как реализовать
<eIIIkuHkoT_> вобщем дома инет идет через роутер в котором встроен DHCP на серваке тож DHCP и еще нетбук, завязаны все в одну сеть через свич
<eIIIkuHkoT_> и приходится по очереди либо отключать сервак ит сети чтоб на нетбуке был инет либо отключать роутер чтоб пытаться конектится к серваку
<sharikoff> реализовывай витой парой
<eIIIkuHkoT_> как их мона завязать вместе?
<sharikoff> с помошью ната
<sharikoff> и маршрутизации
<Evgen> кто может помочь настроить rails в netBeans
 * sharikoff не может
<sharikoff> потому чо не умеет
<sharikoff> =)
<eIIIkuHkoT_> что за ната?
<sharikoff> натаха
<eIIIkuHkoT_> =)
<sharikoff> из соседнего двора
<academ> А зачем НАТ, в одну подсеть их обьединить, сервер у тебя с чем ?
<sharikoff> =)
<sharikoff> nat
<sharikoff> ну я схемы сети не видал.. так что точно сказать ниче не могу
<academ> Да у него два компа и один роутер, нафига ему нат :-)
<sharikoff> а зачем переключать я не понял?
<academ> Да он простой маршрутизации связать не может :-)
<sharikoff> чтоб сначала на одном был инет потом на другом
<eIIIkuHkoT_> ну роутер раздает свои адреса а сервак свои
<academ> Сервер кроме ДШСП чего ещё имеет ?
<kamyshovyy> eIIIkuHkoT_: нормальный ман http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/%D0%B2%D0%B2%D0%BE%D0%B4_%D0%B2_%D0%B4%D0%BE%D0%BC%D0%B5%D0%BD_windows
<eIIIkuHkoT_> ДНС и ДК
<sharikoff> а они не это?
<poncha> ДК это кто?
<sharikoff> бродкасты лбами там не бьются? от 2х дхцп?
<academ> Ну так отключи на нем ДШСП, а на роутере в ДШСП пропиши второй ДНС ИП сервера
<eIIIkuHkoT_> ДК домен контроллер, бьются вот и приходится перетыкать шнуры в свиче
<academ> Какие адреса раздоют, распиши
<eIIIkuHkoT_> локальные адреса раздаются с двух ДШСП
<AndreX> Evgen, http://itsmyweb.ru/ruby/%D1%80%D0%B0%D0%B1%D0%BE%D1%82%D0%B0%D0%B5%D0%BC-%D1%81-ruby-on-rails-%D0%BD%D0%B0-ubuntu/ может это?
<academ> Распиши настройки обоих ДШСП
<eIIIkuHkoT_> академ и к чему приведет второй ДНС с ИП сервера в роуте7
<sharikoff> хоспадя..
<eIIIkuHkoT_> роутер 192,168,1,1 сервак 192,168,0,1
<sharikoff> да неарисуй ты картинку
<sharikoff> с ипишниками
<academ> Вот серваку присвой 192,168,1,254 (статически) а в ДШСП роутера пропиши в ДНС этот адрес вторым
<AndreX> !pm > Evgen
<ubuntuhelp> Evgen, please see my private message
<academ> и на серваке отключи ДШСП
<academ> А лучше всего, начни изучать что такое DNS и TCP/IP , без этого у тебя сеть никогда нормально работать не будет
<sharikoff> да
<MagicLover> А может подскажите - Evolution постоянно запрашивает пароль у меня, хотя ввожу верный, галочка запомнить стоит, получает даже раз-другой и снова запрашивает. Надоел уже.. Как это исправить?
<sharikoff> танненбаума
<sharikoff> =)
<eIIIkuHkoT_> все пошел домой пробовать
<AndreX> MagicLover, не юзать то что использует права рута
<sharikoff>  block log all
<MagicLover> Просит пароль от почтового ящика.
<sharikoff> я вас всех запретил на файрволе
<sharikoff> =)
<sharikoff> MagicLover тандербирд спасет тебя
<AndreX> да и ладно
<MagicLover> М-да. Понятно. Спасибо. :)
<sharikoff> данемазашо
<AndreX> я даже забыл чё такое Evolution (
<legendamen> шариков ты тут?
<legendamen> вопрос зудит мою голову
<sharikoff> тут
<sharikoff> какой вопрос?
<legendamen> устанавливать фаервол отдельнона машине или на сама веб-сервере
<sharikoff> ну.. смаря от чего защищаться
<sharikoff> на обоих так то надо
<legendamen> планирую веб-сервер на постоянку выкинуть в инет
<legendamen> сетка доверенная!
<sharikoff> ну вот на нем.. полюбому
<legendamen> а интернет - помойка по определению
<sharikoff> угу
<legendamen> т.е фарвол ставить на вэб сервере?
<sharikoff> да
<sharikoff> то что в инет торчит
<sharikoff> на том и ставь
<legendamen> у меня есть одна мощная машина, я взял еще еще больше умощнил , убрал подкачку и решил на нее ламп поставить с фаером и в инет выпереть... но потом то там то там стали появлятся советы мол фаер отдельно на другой комп надо ставить .....
<legendamen> типо специализированных "из каробки" бистрибутов -фарволов
<sharikoff> да ну..
<sharikoff> фигня это все
<sharikoff> если б ты был датацентр
<sharikoff> то смог бы себе позволить аппаратный и поставить на вход
<legendamen> ну я тоже так подумал, но.... в книжках пишут... мол для безопастности мол
<sharikoff> а так баловство все это
<sharikoff> если сайт будет торчать в инет то файрвол не спасет
<legendamen> и еще тогда вопрос: а какая фига есть ли иксы на сервере или нет, если фаер все запрещает кро ме 80 ко мне?
<sharikoff> сломают через сайт
<academ> Лучше поставь на отдельную машину, когда будут атаки устраивать, не будет хаваться проц сервака
<legendamen> на отдельную машину сайт?
<sharikoff> атаки типа чего?
<academ> Типа ДДоС
<legendamen> (12:38:20) sharikoff:
<legendamen> если сайт будет торчать в инет то файрвол не спасет - как же тогда порталы в инете работают? :)
<sharikoff> сайт на средней машине на среднем канале валится 1 человеком
<academ> Да любые, будет куча левых запросов, фаервол начнет трудиться и проц хавать
<sharikoff> тем более валят 80 порт имхо
<legendamen> не, погоди - во первых машинка хорошая, во вторых канал офигенно хороший
<sharikoff> а он торчит с сервака
<sharikoff> на котором веб
<legendamen> и в третьих , есть резервный канал тоже харош
<sharikoff> а на отдельном файрволе 80 порт открыт
<sharikoff> так какая разница где файрвол
<legendamen> ну я тож так подумал....
<legendamen> от дос планирую банить по ИП
<academ> если есть возможность, лучше поставить вторую машинку, если нет, то попробуй без ней, время покажет
<legendamen> :) ну в общим я то и выбираю среди этих 2х вариантов :)
<legendamen> на своих ошибках учится нехочется можеть есть уже опыт
<legendamen> тогда еще вопрос: кто-нить ставил ХАМПП на убунте?
<legendamen> Snowdrift туда сюда обратно и всем становится приятно
<Snowdrift> ?
<AndreX> @banlist
<AndreX> упс
<AndreX> не туда
<academ> гыы
<inkvizitor68sl> @banlist
<inkvizitor68sl> @mode +b
<inkvizitor68sl> а тут не пашет
<inkvizitor68sl> хехе
<AndreX> !banlist
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='banlist'
<AndreX> точно
<SergeyIT> ку
<kamyshovyy> SergeyIT: сам такой )))
<AndreX> SergeyIT, здраст
<inhabitant> привет всем
<legendamen> ghbdtn
<legendamen> првет
<inhabitant> есть десктоп, на нем виртуал бокс с серверной убунтой, у меня нет через локалку, если я в виртуалбоксе зделаю сетевую хост адаптер с настройками не пересекающимися с моей локалкой, мне на десктопе надо будет роутинг на этот хост адаптер настраивать?
<inhabitant> есть вопрос как бы
<inkvizitor68sl> поставь KVM
<legendamen> ytn
<legendamen> нет
<inkvizitor68sl> поставь KVM.
<legendamen> не надо
<inkvizitor68sl> удачного секса.
 * heeti oO
<heeti> ![ATI/nVidia/etc]
<heeti> !search [ATI/nVidia/etc]
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='ATI/nVidia/etc]'
<ubuntuhelp> Found: bot, ubotu, help
<AndreX> )))
<heeti> Мне страшно =(
<Zigler> При воспроизведении видео появляется разноцветный мусор...причем если поменять модуль вывода в gstreamer-properties исчезает... появилось после очередного обновления (включены репы x updates и xorg-edgers fresh x crack в Ubuntu Tweak)
<heeti> #wineqh
<Zigler> Мне кто нить ответит? ;)
<SergeyIT> ну ка, быстро ответьте за то, что видео поломалось...
<hivemind> хай
<hivemind> Помогите, плз. Rhythmbox воспроизводит музыку со скоростью примерно 90%
<eIIIkuHkoT> sharikoff тут?
<yurau> Zigler: не надо ставить непонятно какие обновления. надо использовать лицензионные кодеки и лицензионные фильмы. после этого можно предъявлять претензии.
<eIIIkuHkoT> походу те с кем я недавно разговаривал уже нет. так что начну с начала
<SergeyIT> от сотворения мира? )
<eIIIkuHkoT> Здравствуйте, у меня стоит версия 10.10 пыстаюсь ввести ее в домен Виндовс сервер 2003. в итоге получается вот так root@netbook:~# net ads join -U Administrator
<eIIIkuHkoT> Enter Administrator's password:
<eIIIkuHkoT> Failed to join domain: failed to find DC for domain HOME.COM
<Zigler>  yurau: вы попробуйте без них запустить compiz...про opengl можете и забыть без них.
<yurau> Zigler: компиз еще не релиз. глюки в нем есть.
<yurau> Zigler: я работаю без компиза и поэтому боле-менеее стабильно
<Zigler>  yurau: ну конечно. Легче попинать человека чем помочь. Ну да..без компиза. А если вас тошнит от еды вы перестанете есть?
<Zigler> совсем)
<eIIIkuHkoT> кто нить ответьте плиз на моц вопрос
<SergeyIT> компиз не нужен
<yurau> eIIIkuHkoT: я в домен не вводил. но походу с доменами самба 4 лучше работает.
<eIIIkuHkoT> ye nfr dhjlt xthtp cfv,e b ltkf.
<eIIIkuHkoT> ну так вроде через самбу и делаю
<yurau> eIIIkuHkoT: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/%D0%B2%D0%B2%D0%BE%D0%B4_%D0%B2_%D0%B4%D0%BE%D0%BC%D0%B5%D0%BD_windows
<aurodionov> всем привет
<aurodionov> как дать полные права папке
<aurodionov> !chmod
<ubuntuhelp> chmod — изменение прав доступа к файлам. Название происходит от программы ОС Unix chmod, которая, собственно, изменяет права доступа к файлам, каталогам и символическим ссылкам. http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chmod https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<zikojke> ар
<zikojke> кто даст ссылку на последние дрова для ati radeon 4200 HD на ubuntu
<ViruSkin> гугл
<NoOova> а за что моему нику варн??
<zikojke> гугл не катит
<zikojke> вроде бы дрова то автоматом поставились но catalyst centr не запускается.. пишет ошибку что дрвоа не установ или не правильно работают
<damex> zikojke: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver оба варианта будут использовать последний доступный для твоего дистрибутива драйвер. (доступных в репозиториях / добавленный / иногда проверенный разрабами )
<damex> s/ных/ный/
<Ramzo> ïðèâåò)
<ubuntuhelp> Ramzo! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<zikojke> damex спасибо
<Ramzo> привет
<Ramzo> есть кто помочь может?)
<damex> нет
<SergeyIT> нет
<Ramzo> а серьезно
<SergeyIT> нет
<Ramzo> ребят помогите
<damex> Ramzo: помогаю.
<damex> <-- помог :P
<Ramzo> :D
<damex>  /fu
<SergeyIT> !q > Ramzo
<ubuntuhelp> Ramzo, please see my private message
<SergeyIT> и уединился рамзо с хелпом...
<troubadour> возможно поставить линукс на не ext фс?
<troubadour> рейзер зфс и так далее
<Ramzo> вобщем я поставил на 8gb флешку Ubuntu 10.10, всю настроил, программы поставил которые нужны. но загрузиться я могу в ubuntu только у себя
<inkvizitor68sl> что ж люди такие нетерпеливые то
<Ramzo> я хочу загрузиться с флешки у друга, но как это сделать без boot.ini?
<Ramzo> забыл, на винте стоит XP если это поможет)
<Ramzo> мде
<Ramzo> эксперименты всегда помогут, а помогать людям сегодня грех...
<himik> нда... и как мы жили 13 лет назад без инета... в то врем не грех было посидеть самому разобраться
<himik> легко нынче на других обижаться что сам лентяй
<eIIIkuHkoT> yura тут?
<eIIIkuHkoT> yurau тут?
<eIIIkuHkoT> народ подскажите кто нит
<eIIIkuHkoT> настраиваю домен по мануалке просит запустить /etc/init.d/ntp а этого файла нет
<eIIIkuHkoT> все пакеты установил
<eIIIkuHkoT> sudo /etc/init.d/ntp restart вот так вернее
<eIIIkuHkoT> пакет нтп установил только что
<wmirc> всем привет
<[Green]> ghbdtn
<[Green]> привет
<wmirc> народ меня ктото слишит
<wmirc> о есть контакт
<wmirc> кто знает чат поддержки Opera mobile
<rustem> .
<SergeyIT> ОМОН что ли?
<dmay> это же линуксячий канал, тут гугель - поддержка ВСЕГО
<wmirc> точно
<wmirc> народ я забыл
<wmirc> сори
<wmirc> я здесь 100 лет сюда незходил
<rustem> брбрбр
<Eugin73> много букв
<rustem> первый раз линукс поставил, норм
<SergeyIT> такого не бывает (
<dmay> rustem: скорее! у тебя ещё есть шанс поставить обратно виндовс! или даже купить мак!11
<SergeyIT> лучше ДОС
<rustem> dmay: у меня винда и линукс стоят
<rustem> винда чтобы в контру гамать
<SergeyIT> игры - зло!
<Eugin73> +1
<rustem> контра форевер, не хочу сайт для группы писать,
<SergeyIT> rustemЮ
<SergeyIT> rustem, не пиши
<rustem> нах?
<Ed[war]d_[gdm]> ыыы. colobridge звонили. Спрашивали тереть ли им тестовый ВПС инстанс мой или я буду брать )))
<kashel> а там никого нету
<Lirk> можно ли как-то сделать, чтобы окно IRC в pidgin сворачивалось в трей?
<inkvizitor68sl> @voice rus
<inkvizitor68sl> хм
<inkvizitor68sl> баяццо
<XuMuK> ку
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK, ты деньги отправил ?
<eIIIkuHkoT> есть тут кто?
<dmay> нет. все поставили виндовс.
<eIIIkuHkoT> =)
<eIIIkuHkoT> с домено можешь помоч?
<eIIIkuHkoT> с доменом
<dmay> домено гамно, лучше в преферансег
<dmay> !ask | eIIIkuHkoT
<ubuntuhelp> eIIIkuHkoT: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<eIIIkuHkoT> такая ситуация, в у меня инет идет через роутер ращбрасывается на 2 компа, на роутере же стоит ДШСП, один комп сделан как сервак на нем стоит ДНС и Домен контроллеры. у сервака адрес 192.168.1.254 шлюз 192.168.1.1 к роутеру на второй комп с убунтой адреса раздает р
<eIIIkuHkoT> можно DHCP поставить на сервак и отцепить роутер но тогда инета не буит
<eIIIkuHkoT> подскажите кто нить чего нить
<ck80> eIIIkuHkoT вопрос не понятен, переформулируй
<eIIIkuHkoT> я делаю в конфиге одни настройки а роутер их меняет
<[v-8]_jupiter> inkvizitor68sl:  привет.
<inkvizitor68sl> [v-8]_jupiter, ку
<[v-8]_jupiter> Посоветуй хороший датацентр в росии?
<ck80> eIIIkuHkoT на роутере обычно свой DHCP, зачем ты поднимешь ещё один?
<eIIIkuHkoT> я пишу в конфиги настрой где искать сервак а роутер со встроеным ДШСП меняет их на свои
<dmay> еииикухкот: а нафиг тебе дхцп на контроллере?
<dmay> чисто штобыбыло чтоль?
<eIIIkuHkoT> и когда пытаюсь войти в домен соответственно машина его не находит
<leok> ктонить гляньте в гноме в автозапуск, что там за скрипт пускается чтото типо common folder ... бла бла (это комментарий к скрипту) - удалил слчайно, нет подтверждения удаления.. (((
<ck80> eIIIkuHkoT извини, я не могу тебя понять. Используй знаки препинания
<eIIIkuHkoT> млин
<ck80> что такое "конфиги настрой" ?
<ck80> eIIIkuHkoT в чём вопрос твой?
<eIIIkuHkoT> я пытаюсь ввести убунту в домен Виндовс. в rosolv.conf изменяю адреса на обращение к домен контроллеру. но после перезагрузки роутер через который у меня идет подключение к инету меняет их на свои.
<skai> eIIIkuHkoT: нетворк манаджером пользуешься?
<eIIIkuHkoT> нет, руками пишу
<leok> ктон ить гляньте в автозапуск в гноме плз
<skai> нм в системе стоит?
<eIIIkuHkoT> в конфигах через эдит
<skai> leok: забей.коментарий - это просто коментарий
<eIIIkuHkoT> нетворк мэнеджер стоит
<skai> ясно
<leok> skai, удалил скрипт из автозагрузки с таким камментом, ща не могу понять что грохнул
<skai> ниче, что он прееписывает конфиги свои
<skai> leok: все сломалось?
<skai> eIIIkuHkoT: снеси нм.или в самом нм пропиши днсы
<leok> хз, ща вижу апач перестал при ребуте подниматься
<eIIIkuHkoT> а каким тогда макаром буит работать инет?
<eIIIkuHkoT> хм
<eIIIkuHkoT> ща попробую
<skai> eIIIkuHkoT: обычным.вручную пропишешь интерфейсы и поднимешь скриптом
<skai> если сносить
<leok> skai,  хз, ща вижу апач перестал при ребуте подниматься
<leok> skai, глянеш?
<skai> или если днсы поменять - так, же как и при смене вручную
<skai> leok: не
<eIIIkuHkoT> работает?
<[koshka]> дня
<eIIIkuHkoT> вроде прописал инет пашет. ща перезагружусь посмотрим
<YDmitriy> Подскажите , Empathy и джабер - аккаунт есть подключаюсь к комнате, даже окно с комнатой не выдает...
<eIIIkuHkoT> при подключении пишет вот такую  ошибку и все DNS update failed! хотя все везде прописал
<eIIIkuHkoT> машина в домене появляется но вот что с этой ошибкой делать?
<sharikoff> добавить в днс имя машины
<sharikoff> и сказать днс серваку чтоб allow unique clients
<sharikoff> разрешал апдейтить с уникальными коиентами
<chravn> Приветсвую.
<chravn>  Такая проблема не запорачивается порт на сквид делаю так
<chravn> iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -i eth1  ! -d  192.168.1.0/24 -p tcp -m multiport --dport 80,8080 -j DNAT --to 192.168.250.1:3128
<eIIIkuHkoT> sharikoff: подскажите где в ДНС добавить имя машины?
<sharikoff> в зонах
<_GerarD_> Всем здрям!
<Ed[war]d_[gdm]> Приветливые все какие ))) _GerarD_ привет
<YDmitriy> Где  взять клипарты для LibreOffice
<Guest9795> opendocument.org
<chravn> Такая проблема не запорачивается порт на сквид делаю так
<chravn> iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -i eth1  ! -d  192.168.1.0/24 -p tcp -m multiport --dport 80,8080 -j DNAT --to 192.168.250.1:3128
<YDmitriy> ку, спасибо, уже ставлю openclipart, он для ОпенОфиса, надеюсь, что Либре подцепит... странно на www.omgubuntu.co.uk, написано, что есть пакет openclipart-libreoffice, но у меня его нет, хотя репы включены
<YDmitriy> где назавние второго интерфейса?
<chravn> YDmitriy:  ???
<User__> привет
<User__> может кто-нибудь меня проконсультировать по поводу бэкапа загрузочного партишена?
<SergeyIT> User__, на форуме все написано
<User__> я не нашел такого решения :(
<eIIIkuHkoT> sharikoff: а если не добавить имя машини домен не бутед работать?
<User__> я хочу сделать на основе линукса загрузочный диск который автоматически будет восстанавливать ранее забэкапленный раздел
<User__> есть программы такие как нортон гост или акронис тру имейдж
<User__> они умеют загружаться сор своего диска или сд и бэкапить/восстанавливать разделы
<User__> но проблема в том что там нужно делать рестор руками
<User__> мне без разницы как забэкапить и как развернуть, т.е. хоть в архив сунуть а потом в виде рестора формат диска и запись файлов из архива
<SergeyIT> User__, а как это можно делать в автомате? Убивать все на диске и восстанавливать?
<eIIIkuHkoT> кто нить может на пальцах показать где в ДНС добавить имя машины?
<User__> я просто не знаю как это сделать, думал может тут есть кто компетентен в этих вопросах, я не смог найти никаких решений на форуме
<eIIIkuHkoT> зоны прямого просмотра - создать новую зону? так?
<User__> SergeyIT, представьте есть машина с двумя партишенами, на первом условно установленная ос, важно что может быть как линукс так и виндуза
<SergeyIT> User__, так один раз сделать руками из консоли, и записать действия в скрипт. Не?
<User__> есть условие что мы знаем эти диски и знаем что они изменяться не будут
<User__> SergeyIT, да, но я не знаю как :(
<User__> все мои попвытки познать нужное не увенчались успехом(
<eIIIkuHkoT> кто нить может на пальцах показать где в ДНС добавить имя машины?
<SergeyIT> User__, я систему переносил с помощью cp -rP ...  - нормально работает
<User__> а мбр запись как работает? если допустим партишены удалить, переразбить заново, то если развернуть бэкап - заработает?
<AndreX> eIIIkuHkoT, /etc/resolv.conf помоему тут
<SergeyIT> User__, говоришь на форуме не нашел? А читал? Там же это все есть
<User__> я поиском пользовался, но видимо плохо пользовался, я не знаю как правильно задать вопрос, т.к. в вопросе уже половина ответа есть, а я даже половины не знаю
<User__> SergeyIT, вы не могли бы мне показать где это на форуме?
<chravn> !зфыеу
<chravn> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.pro , http://paste.ubuntu.com или http://paste.org.ru
<eIIIkuHkoT> AndreX я там прописываю у меня потом ошибка вылазит при коннекте
<SergeyIT> User__, хотя бы так http://www.google.ru/search?q=backup+%D1%81%D0%B8%D1%81%D1%82%D0%B5%D0%BC%D1%8B&submit=%D0%9F%D0%BE%D0%B8%D1%81%D0%BA&sitesearch=ubuntu.ru&hl=ru
<eIIIkuHkoT> AndreX примерно такая DNS update failed!
<AndreX> eIIIkuHkoT, ты всё хочеш в домен винды чтоль попасть?
<eIIIkuHkoT> дык попал уже почти. сейчас только избавлюсь от этой ошибки
<AndreX> eIIIkuHkoT, http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/%D0%B2%D0%B2%D0%BE%D0%B4_%D0%B2_%D0%B4%D0%BE%D0%BC%D0%B5%D0%BD_windows
<SergeyIT> AndreX, как ты его послал! Не боишься? Забанят ))
<AndreX> боюсь, но думаю пронесёт ))
<eIIIkuHkoT> почему у меня в файле resolv.conf после перезагрузки пропадает строчка domain home.com
<User__> SergeyIT та ммного всего, собрать все воедино и сделать не получается, например мне понравилась партимейдж примерно тоже самое я хочу сделать, но как мне это автоматизировать, записать скрипт или конфиг я не знаю
<eIIIkuHkoT> остальное остается на месте
<SergeyIT> User__, так способов много, выбирать тебе... пробуй
<User__> SergeyIT, а с виндовс будет работать или только линуксовые дистрибутивы можно так бэкапить?
<XuMuK>  
<AndreX> eIIIkuHkoT, /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf посмотри там на предмет незакоментеных команд domain-name
<SergeyIT> User__, если партишины бекапить то вроде без разницы... хотя не знаю, вин не восстанавливал
<eIIIkuHkoT> AndreX смотрю
<NoOova> Народ есть какая нибудь программа чтобы из консоли браузить мускуль как в MC например
<NoOova> только mysql не советйте =) я прекрасно понимаю
<NoOova> просто чтобы удобнее было ползать по базе
<MagicLover> O_o Я чего-то нажал в наутилусе и все файлы вдруг пропали из окна. При этом они есть... http://magiclover.ru/temp/screen.png
<MagicLover> Нажал Ctrl+H
<MagicLover> И обратно не вернуть. Может какие идеи найдутся? Как вернуть файлы в наутилус? :)
<MagicLover> И пишет что 0 объектов...
<Nebulosa> мистика
<Nebulosa> переподключи
<MagicLover> Уже несколько раз
<MagicLover> При этом туда файл кладёшь - и он там есть. O_o
<MagicLover> Один.
<MagicLover> А в GnomeCommander все. :)
<MagicLover> Прикольно, да? :)
<MagicLover> Ну я ща скопирую что надо, потом раздел снесу, новый сделаю. :)
<Kinder-Pingvi> Народ, помогите настроить radeonfb, хочу его юзать вместо стандартного vesafb
<Kinder-Pingvi> либо дайте сцыль на грамотный мануал (пофиг на каком языке), лишь бы для убунты)
<Lynk> всем прива, кто может сказать есть аналог игры MarbleMaze на Ubuntu?
<Lynk> или Labyrinth
<jah-man> все доброго времени суток, у кого найдется свободная минутка?
<SergeyIT> уже прошла...
<Nebulosa> "доброго времени суток" = "не знаю как здороваться"
<oxothuk> 11
<oxothuk> камрады
<Kinder-Pingvi> [16:06:15] <Kinder-Pingvi> Народ, помогите настроить radeonfb, хочу его юзать вместо стандартного vesafb
<Kinder-Pingvi> [16:06:28] <Kinder-Pingvi> либо дайте сцыль на грамотный мануал (пофиг на каком языке), лишь бы для убунты)
<jah-man> "доброго времени суток" = здесь люди из разных часовых поясоы
<oxothuk> как заставить phpmyadmin пускать юзеров с пустыми паролями?
<skai> !ugt
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='ugt'
<skai> !morning
<ubuntuhelp> Специально для тех, у кого ночь или утро на дворе, когда у остальных - утро или ночь соотвественно. Ознакомьтесь с Universal Greeting Time - http://goo.gl/sy2TC
<oxothuk> skai: подсоби советом
<jah-man> ок, всем доброе утро)
<jah-man> подскажите пожалуйста, товарищи, как мониторить в коньках температуру?
<jah-man> тьфу, обороты кулеров ^^
<oxothuk> аля "гаджет"?
<legendamen> куку
<oxothuk> ага
<skai> jah-man: грепать с пвм?
<jah-man> skai, шо?)
<legendamen> куку
<skai> jah-man: гугли по fancontrol и pwm
<oxothuk> скай
<jah-man> skai, в lmsensors есть нужное значение..
<oxothuk> хелп ми, плиз
<skai> jah-man: в lxf была статья как настроить контроль
<skai> jah-man: есть?ну тем проще
<skai> jah-man: у мну просто на ноуте нет сенсоров на кулере
<skai> jah-man: грепни и кутни нужную строку, значение
<jah-man> skai, ты бы с папуасами по английски стал говорить?
<legendamen> извините я не месный, перешлите кому не жалко 10 рублей на мой кошелек: WMZ876765878815
<skai> jah-man: не.по попуасски
<skai> @kban --user legendamen
<skai> legendamen: столько хватит?:)
<Kinder-Pingvi> товарищи, тема radeonfb не раскрыта_)
<eIIIkuHkoT> помогите исправить эту ошибку
<eIIIkuHkoT> Using short domain name -- HOME
<eIIIkuHkoT> Joined 'NETBOOK' to realm 'home.com'
<eIIIkuHkoT> [2011/02/16 14:11:51.770642,  0] utils/net_ads.c:1147(net_update_dns_internal)
<eIIIkuHkoT>   net_update_dns_internal: Failed to connect to our DC!
<eIIIkuHkoT> DNS update failed!
<jah-man> skai, ну вот и можно, позязя, со мной по папуасски?)
<skai> @voice eIIIkuHkoT
<skai> jah-man: а ты русский не понимаешь?
<jah-man> skai, грепни и кутни - не по-русски)
<skai> jah-man: по русски
<jah-man> skai, ладно)
<oxothuk> суть вопроса в следующем, нужно в мускул добавить много-много таблиц, написал скрипт. написал в силу своей квалификации, тоесть кривовато. для каждой таблицы мускул спрашивает пасс юзера, чтобы не заморачиваться сделал в мускуле юзера с пустыÐ
<soft_> народ, кто юзает заметки томбой?
<oxothuk> как заходить в мускул без пароля
 * skai удивляеться, как можно пользоваться линухой и не знать, как грепать
<skai> !255 > oxothuk
<ubuntuhelp> oxothuk, please see my private message
<oxothuk> суть вопроса в следующем, нужно в мускул добавить много-много таблиц, написал скрипт.
<soft_> никак нельзя в мускуль заходить без пароля...
<oxothuk> тогда прошу помощи у скриптописцев
<soft_> поиск бд, ввод логина и пароля, подключение к базе, выполнение скриптов. отключение
<oxothuk> for i in `cat 123`; do mysql -u l2user -p username -p 123  <$i ; done
<oxothuk> nfr ,eltn hf,jnfnm&
<oxothuk> так будет работать?
<soft_> понятия не имею, я PHP кодер
<oxothuk> for i in `cat 123`; do mysql -u  username -p 123  <$i ; done
<oxothuk> точнее так
<oxothuk> или пасс нужно закрывать в ковычки?
<oxothuk> енибади?
<soft_> '***' в такие кавычки
<soft_> но это в пхп
<soft_> так томбой заметки юзаем? хей кто не спит
<rustem> подскажите хороший редактор для пхп.
<soft_> gedit
<Anton2d> подскажите хороший заменитель brasero
<Nebulosa> 8гб флешка
<Anton2d> ;) надо несколький мастер си-ди записать, а бразеро то повиснет то потухнет ;(
<Ed[war]d_[gdm]> )))
<Anton2d> *нескольких
<Kinder-Pingvi> Товарищи, дайте грамотный мануал как использовать radeonfb вместо стандартного vesafb
<yurau> Kinder-Pingvi: надо продать ати и купить нвидиа
<Kinder-Pingvi> yurau: если бы это можно было делать на ноутбуках..
<yurau> даа, это тяжелый случай
<skai> продать ноут с ати.купить с интелом
<oxothuk> for i in `cat 123`; do mysql -u l2user -p username -p passwd  <$i ; done
<oxothuk> как в этом скрипте правильно писать пароль
<yurau> skai: с нвидиа нотики тоже продают
<skai> интел круче
<yurau> skai: чем?
<oxothuk> тоже интересно
<NoOova> skai: круче нвидия
<skai> тем,что ему проприетарных дров не надо
<oxothuk> чем нвидия хуже интела)
<skai> кино в фуллхд показывать может и хватит
<skai> невидия - блаж
<yurau> skai: интел всегда урезанной была
<skai> интел всегда отличной была
<oxothuk> ну тогда 3Dfx voodoo
<oxothuk> xnj,s ghjcnj gjrfpsdfkj b [dfnbn
<oxothuk> чтобы просто показывало и хватит)
<oxothuk> подскажите по скрипту
<oxothuk> йопта
<skai> oxothuk: вот научится фуллхд показывать - тогда вуду и продвигай
<oxothuk> skai: я думаю уже не научится)))))))))
<skai> ну тогда не нужно
<skai> закопать обратно
<skai> вместе с ати
<oxothuk> мой выбор нвидия)
<skai> интел хватае для жизни
<oxothuk> толко он не показывает стерео
<oxothuk> *псевдостерео
<skai> а что это такое?
<oxothuk> 3d
<Ed[war]d_[gdm]> Консоль в 3D круто )))
<oxothuk> о да)
<oxothuk> только концоль для домашнего пк  это крайность
<Ed[war]d_[gdm]> Киберпанк прям )
<oxothuk> дома должен быть гуй
<oxothuk> чтобы там красивые прозрачности-размытия
<skai> oxothuk: гуй должен быть всегда под рукой
<oxothuk> )))))
<skai> а свистелки-перделки - это блажь
<Ed[war]d_[gdm]> Во во )
<oxothuk> но и без гуя не помрешь))
<skai> рука без гуя - жизнь прожита зря
<berg777> Народ всем привет, есть ли где драйвера на вот такую МФУ: Canon LaserBase MF3220
<skai> oxothuk: а зачем жить, если гуя нет?
<skai> berg777: в инете на оффсайте
<berg777> нету
<oxothuk> чтобы собирать из исходников
<oxothuk>  skai: в концоле)
<skai> oxothuk: положить гуй на исходники?
<oxothuk> =В
<oxothuk> =D
<SergeyIT> oxothuk, после стакана прозрачности размытие само появится )
<berg777> под windows любой версии есть а под linux-а нету.
<oxothuk> добавьте ка мне еще blur-a
<oxothuk> всмысле?
<oxothuk> стакан водки пожалуйста
<oxothuk> )))))))))))0
<berg777> може кто мучался с этой железякой и нашел путь как заставить ее печатать?
<Ed[war]d_[gdm]> Не надо про водку. С самого утра дикое желание напороться...
<Nebulosa> Ed[war]d_[gdm]: напиться? или на нож сесть?
<oxothuk> пить алкоголь зло
<oxothuk> вы что не знаете, что алкоголь, это какашки и моча дрожжей? =DDD
<UPDOZNAK> ))
<skai> oxothuk: а в воду,которую ты пьешь писают рыбки
<Ed[war]d_[gdm]> Всерно в пятницу нажрусь до скотского состояния.
<UPDOZNAK> А в воздух срут заводы
<skai> UPDOZNAK: а что такое воздух?
<Ed[war]d_[gdm]> А еще мы срем в своих квартирах
<Nebulosa> UPDOZNAK: причем тут заводы.. коровы!
<UPDOZNAK> ну и люди тогда уж
<Nebulosa> они пукают метаном!
<UPDOZNAK> все мы пукаем
<oxothuk> воздух это ионизированый пердежь)
<Nebulosa> я - нет!
<UPDOZNAK> Канал то про убунту ?
<oxothuk> угу про убунту
<skai> а сейчас вы все срете на канал
<oxothuk> как скрипт допилить?
<UPDOZNAK> Во , а фринас кто нить ставил ?
<skai> oxothuk: рашпилем
<ViruSkin> гавно всесущ! :)
<oxothuk> если задуматься, то какашки - это наши дети
<skai> @kban --user ViruSkin 86400
<skai> @voice oxothuk
<berg777> Мда хорошая поддержка пользователей развели демогогию а толку 0
<skai> @voice Nebulosa
<UPDOZNAK> FreeNAS, запускаюсь с лайвсиди , ставлю на хард , выключаюсь отсоединяю привод и он цукен не загружается
<SergeyIT> berg777, судя по инету , ты попал (
<skai> @voice "Ed[war]d_[gdm]"
<Nebulosa> skai: ok
<oxothuk> как же впадло вводить пароль 172 раза
<skai> berg777: ну а ты что ждал?этож кенон.их завести - только с божьей помощью
<UPDOZNAK> покажите направление где бсдоюзеры кучкуются
<skai> UPDOZNAK: на #freebsd
<oxothuk> UPDOZNAK:  что конкретней надо?
<UPDOZNAK> Фринас
<oxothuk> каждый из нас в душе несколько бсд-юсер
<UPDOZNAK> Есть такая штука FreeNAS на бсде построена , так вот , ставлю с лайв сиди , перегружаюсь , отключаю привод , загружаюсь и ошибка
<oxothuk> какая ошибка
<oxothuk> ,
<oxothuk> ?
<UPDOZNAK> А вот какая ошибка забыл
<oxothuk> ну тогда есть решение!
<oxothuk> а вот какое - забыл... =(
<UPDOZNAK> Неделю назад мучался , пока было время , сейчас опять время появилось , буду опять мучать
<skai> UPDOZNAK: /join #extrasensoric
<skai> UPDOZNAK: там помогут
<UPDOZNAK> Ага
<oxothuk> или на #Exorcist
<UPDOZNAK> тогда уже сразу /join путешествие_на_йух
<skai> @voice UPDOZNAK
<skai> хмм..
<skai> даже не так
<chelaxe> скай
<UPDOZNAK> Не те дьяболо изгоняют , а мне надо его наоборот разбудить и заставить работать
<skai> @kban --user UPDOZNAK 7200
<skai> дзен^_^
<shki1866> за что бан то ему был?  или дьябло это мат?)
<skai> shki1866: за путешествия.завуалированный, а также на иностранных языках тож считается.и зацензуренный любыми способами(звездочки, замена букв, порядка)
<skai> @op
<oxothuk> блиииин
<oxothuk> ай нид ом хелп
<oxothuk> сом
<oxothuk> плиз дон'т лив ми элон виз май траблз
<shki1866> oxothuk: говори, как будто ты на приёме у президента! а не так.  а то бан получишь!!
<oxothuk> for i in `cat 123`; do mysql -u user -p  passwd  <$i ; done
<oxothuk> в этом скрипте
<oxothuk> правильный ли синтаксис
<oxothuk> особенно интересно вот это место -u user -p  passwd
<oxothuk> shki1866:  ?
<shki1866> oxothuk: что "?"  ?        по-русски ж написал
<oxothuk> shki1866:  это я как бы прошу помощи у тебя по своему вопросу =)
<Zabadzzzz> добрый вечер. Не подскажите, как в AWN поставить аля панельку быстрого запуска? Так сказать, что бы Launchers и Taskmanager были отдельно друг от друга?
<shki1866> oxothuk: аа, не, в скриптах (или что это) я не сильно шарю. )
<oxothuk> =(
<pihan> всем привет
<skai> oxothuk: man mysql
<pihan> Невозможно подключиться к серверу для smb:://xn--username--kxa1a  не подскажете что такое может быть?\
<skai> Zabadzzzz: никак.можно прикрепить енсколько ланчеров и сказать, чтобы только ланчеры показвало, но тогда запущенные окна не будут видны.впринципе это решается добавлением второго дока с такой фишкой
<Zabadzzzz> печально.
<skai> pihan: то, что кирилицу в адресах самба не понимает
<pihan> кстати да у меня иероглифами пишет имена
<Zabadzzzz> А что больше ресурсов жрет - Cairo или Docky?
<pihan> подскажете как можно исправить?
<skai> Zabadzzzz: каиро
<skai> ubuntuhelp: tell pihan about pm
<ubuntuhelp> pihan, please see my private message
<Zabadzzzz> И еще последний вопрос: можно ли, чтобы Docky-панель вечно была под окнами, а не всплывала после того,как на её место переместили курсор?
<skai> Zabadzzzz: наверное.смотри в настройках
<Zabadzzzz> *в настройках нельзя по-дефолту, я думал мб встречался кто
<pihan> как можно кирилицу в сабе поставить?
<pihan> помогите настроить кирилицу в самбе плз
<SergeyIT> pihan, не используй кирилицу...
<pihan> <SergeyIT> у меня в сети есть компы у которых имя на кирилице написанно
<pihan> <SergeyIT> и я не могу попасть на них
<SergeyIT> pihan, а по IP?
<pihan> а по ип идти через файловый менеджер?
<oxothuk> \\ip\
<Guest66852> подскажите клиент для джаббера, чтобы была возможность запретить добавление пользоватлей в ростер
<eIIIkuHkoT> мастер настройки сервера спрашивает хотите пересылать неразрешенные DNS-запросы?
<eIIIkuHkoT> если да то нуна ипи адрес ввести если нет но ничего не нужно. что будет правильнее?
<eIIIkuHkoT> это на винде
<eIIIkuHkoT> подскажите плизз
<dmay> мдэ. не хотел бы я оказаться рядом с этим сервером, когда его в эксплуатацию запустят...
<LeXuS_1121> всем ку
<dmay> LeXuS_1121: что сломал?
<LeXuS_1121> аахах.все сломал
<SergeyIT> ноги? Руки?
<dmay> переустанавливай. следующий!
<LeXuS_1121> весело тут у вас
<dmay> а ты удмал, в сказку попал?
<SergeyIT> страаашную
<LeXuS_1121> нет не удмал
<dmay> *думал /очевидный фикс
<SergeyIT> а может он не удмал? А?
<dmay> LeXuS_1121: так что сломал то? не томи, радость наша
<LeXuS_1121> я правда не удмал
<LeXuS_1121> ну есть тут один вопросец
<LeXuS_1121> wine на executable bit жалуется
<SergeyIT> что есть или что его нет?
<dmay> ещё скажи что линейку или контру запускаешь, и начинаем сеанс гнобления :3
<LeXuS_1121> видимо что нет. а галка на "Allow executing file as program" упорно отказывается ставиться
<SergeyIT> а чем ставишь и где?
<LeXuS_1121> а ее можно еще гдето ставить кроме как в настройках у файла?
<SergeyIT> в нтфс, например
<LeXuS_1121> допустим в нтфс
<LeXuS_1121> и что тогда делать?
<SergeyIT> в нтфс нет этих настроек
<skai> LeXuS_1121: снимать штаны и бегать по кругу.нтфс не поддерживает права фаилов
<LeXuS_1121> FU
<skai> LeXuS_1121: это щас че было?
<LeXuS_1121> ничего. как тогда EXE с нтфс раздела запускать?
<skai> LeXuS_1121: никак
<skai> LeXuS_1121: или под вендой
<LeXuS_1121> FUUx2
<LeXuS_1121> как же я запускал их тогда изпод livecd на компе с нтфсиной
<skai> нтфс тормознутое и ненужное поделие:)
<SergeyIT> может wine /dir/.../file ?
<skai> SergeyIT: это как то добавит +х на нтфс?
<SergeyIT> skai, это запускать
<skai> SergeyIT: эммм...ты прочел ту часть, где он говорит, что вино жалуется на экзекушен бит?
<SergeyIT> ну да
<skai> SergeyIT: ааа.а то я испугался, что ты не видел:)
<SergeyIT> у меня нтфс нет, чтобы посмотреть (
<[Raiden]> Знакомый пишет. Обновил альзу по этому хавту http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/alsa , но в   /proc/asound/version пишет старую версию.
<[Raiden]> в чем может быть трабл )
<skai> в том, что он скачал старую алсу?
<[Raiden]> врятли
<[Raiden]> 1.0.24 , пишет 1.0.23
<skai> апдейт альтернативс или дпкг реконфигур мож нехватае
<[Raiden]> Хм
<luntik13> всем привет!!
<Lorgus> adobe flash накрылась..... есть идеи как восстановить???
<skai> Lorgus: переустановить
<SergeyIT> luntik13, вечер, скоро спокойной ночи малыши
<Lorgus> skai, не помогло
<Evgen> прив,у меня проблема с Flash в firefox, после начала воспроизведения ролика появляется маленький прямоугольник с изображение в плеере,но статичное. и потом накладывается на все,что имеет белый фон(начиная от чата и заканчивая веб страницами с белым фоноÐ
<skai> !255 | Evgen
<ubuntuhelp> Evgen: На серверах Freenode существуют технические сложности с сообщениями более 255 символов. Уважайте своих собеседников и не пишите длинных сообщений.
<Evgen> прив,у меня проблема с Flash в firefox, после воспроизведения ролика на все окна накладывается небольшой черный прямоугольник
<XuMuK> или пользуйтесь нормальными клиентами, которые, если чо, сами разобьют на строки...
<skai> [Raiden]: райден
<[Raiden]> ?
<[Raiden]> все вопросы сняты
<skai> [Raiden]: тыж с московии?
<[Raiden]> да
<skai> а у тя случаем в мфти никого знакомого не учится?
<[Raiden]> неа
<skai> [Raiden]: да бабка аглафира:(
<skai> вот что за невезенье
<Come_Alive> msg ubuntuhelp !nick
<SergeyIT> Come_Alive, перефразируй
<[Raiden]> а чего ты забыл в мфти?
<skai> [Raiden]: отжать у них почту в .edu домене хоцу на одно письмо
<[Raiden]> ясно, не ко мне )
<Come_Alive> Здравствуйте! Кто может подсказать с routs и DHCP-сервером?
<kamyshovyy> ping
<skai> @deop
<[Raiden]> есть мышка с кучей кнопок, 1 никак не задействована. Допустим, хочу что-то повесить на неё в кде - выхов терминала например
<[Raiden]> как?
<skai> [Raiden]: была годная утилита для этого
<[Raiden]> вспомнишь - крикни
<skai> [Raiden]: xbindkeys вроде
<[Raiden]> сча глянем
<Come_Alive> как получить маршруты от DHCP, как в ОС Windows?
<[Raiden]> не получишь ответа тут - спроси на форуме. Я не в курсе, особенно как в виндовс.
<Come_Alive> ясно
<[Raiden]> хех segmentation fault  xbindkeys-config
<baltazor> o_O
<baltazor> ирк упал только у меня?
<[Raiden]> не только
<skai> baltazor: я виноват.пытался деопнуться.
<baltazor> skai: так и напишем на канале help )
<[Raiden]> xbindkeys-config крив, придется почитать как руками...
<skai> [Raiden]: на форуме есть в теме про логитеки хаутушка.экстраполируй и все
<skai> @deop
<skai> @deop
<skai> ubuntuhelp: шалезяка, проснись
<[Raiden]> ок
<AndreX> chanserv спать пошол
<skai> дада.я опять делал деоп:)но хоть сделал:)
<AndreX> админы просят потерпеть )
<[v-8]_jupiter> inkvizitor68sl:  у тебя на хост машине при создании и страрте виртуалок вот такое выдает ? warning : qemudParsePCIDeviceStrs:1422 : Unexpected exit status '1', qemu probably failed
<inkvizitor68sl> неа
<lynx_r> всем привет, как установить убунту с жесткого диска?
<[v-8]_jupiter> http://paste.pro/981326
<[v-8]_jupiter> Вот такое выдает
<[v-8]_jupiter> ЧТо может быть?
<[v-8]_jupiter> мож что подскажешь.
<[v-8]_jupiter> Сеть настроена. В interfaces прописано bridge0 на eth0  и потом virsh создаю виртуалки
<inkvizitor68sl> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Promiscuous_mode
<[v-8]_jupiter> Странно а почему на одной машине есть на ругой нет такого
<jlewka> всем привет
<jlewka> народ, посоветуйте прогшраму для восстановление данных с fat16
<inkvizitor68sl> [v-8]_jupiter, фз
<skai> jlewka: мсьё вы некрофиль?
<inkvizitor68sl> jlewka, Get Data Back под оффтопик неплох
<jlewka> ну  под офтопик программ пруд пруди, а под линь нашел ток testdisk и платную r-studio
<jlewka> skai, не бывало ситуаций, когда с фотки случайно не те фотки удаляли?
<skai> jlewka: на фат 16?в те времена у мну и фоток то не было электронных
<jlewka> а флешки у тебя с какой фс?
<skai> jlewka: fat32
<skai> jlewka: и ext2
<skai> смотря по назначению.паблик или для себя
<jlewka> а почему именно ext2 просто любопытно?
<skai> потому, что нежурналируемая
<jlewka> ну, ни фотик и не флешка не моя, а фат 16 по умолчанию на мнгих флешках еще ставится
<skai> jlewka: в каменом веке
<jlewka> хз хз, у мне попадаются, и довольно не редко флешки с этой фс, фат16
<jlewka> а бекап флешки, через dd, не испортит данные? тоесть, не перетрет, якобы, пустые блоки данных, которые мне нужно восстовновить
<jlewka> ?
<inkvizitor68sl> jlewka, нет
<eIIIkuHkoT> можно внести вручную запись для вашего компьютера на ваш DNS  сервер
<eIIIkuHkoT> как это сделать подскажите плизз
<jlewka> resolv.conf вроде, туды добавь, если прально тебя понял
<jlewka> inkvizitor68sl, спс
<eIIIkuHkoT> да там сбивается все при перезагрузке
<eIIIkuHkoT> nameserver ...... search ........ остаются а domani ...... строчка пропадает
<eIIIkuHkoT> че делать уже голову сломал
<jlewka> ну можно сделать несколько костылей)
<eIIIkuHkoT> ну я серьезно. кто нить дайте дельный совет
<jlewka> или добавить в rc.local либо поставить на этот файл флаг неизменяемости
<jlewka> или гуглить верное решение)
<eIIIkuHkoT> да гуглил я
<jlewka> вообщем, как кажется nm тебе все настройки сбивает
<eIIIkuHkoT> похерить нм?
<jlewka> можно конечно снести его, и попробывать настраивать вручную, через networks , но все придеться ручками прописывать
<jlewka> да и я не ручаюсь за результат)
<wechat> Что нужно делать, чтобы быстро освоить Elastix?
<wechat> hi there
<wechat> !ping, ubottu
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='ping, ubottu'
 * wechat смотрит на ответы
 * wechat А зря, это Red Hat.
<eIIIkuHkoT>  /etc/network/interfaces есть у кого нить работающий?
<eIIIkuHkoT> или у всех через аплет настроено?
<bosyi> какой клавишей в браузере перейти на предыдущую страницу?
<Ademaro> Alt+стрелка влево
<wechat> В links2?! Z кажется...
<Ademaro> ...у меня изчез индикатор клавиатуры в гноме, подскажите как включить
<wechat> right-click
<wechat> лоток уведомлений
<Ademaro> никто не в курсе?...
<wechat> ну
<bosyi> Ademaro, спасибо! сначало подумал что это шутка. ило левый альт + стрелка влево давали мне tty6)) а правый альт возвращает страницу
<wechat> апплет?
<Ademaro> аплета нету...
<wechat> добавь
<wechat> пжлста
<Ademaro> нету в списке...
<wechat> лоток уведмлнй есть жже?
<TheThing> wechat: в elinks просто стрелка влево
<Ademaro> wechat: блин, в натуре!! спс
<wechat> TheThing: мне двойка :)
<wechat> Ademaro: not at all - только что у кого то сетевой апплет пропал - я просто слямзил совет, который когда-то сообщили мне здесь
<Ademaro> кстати, иногда в компизе появляется трабла: иногда изчезает системный заголовок у окон (там где кнопки закрыть, свернуть, развернуть). При перезагрузке компиза - всё норм. Кто-нть лечил?..
<Ademaro> wechat: а я уже месяц не знаю какая у меня раскладка включена ))))
<Sergey_IT> компиз не нужен
<Ademaro> Sergey_IT: в смысле???
<Sergey_IT> Ademaro, включи лампочку
<Ademaro> Sergey_IT: ты про что?
<Sergey_IT> Ademaro, что непонятно?
<Kinder-Pingvi> Sergey_IT: привет) ПОмоги с хауту по настройке radeonfb, если такой хауту есть конечно)
<wechat> Ademaro: Все еще страшный значок клавиатуры на панели?
<Ademaro> Sergey_IT: что за лампочка не понятно...
<Sergey_IT> Kinder-Pingvi, не делал этого, поэтому не знаю (
<wechat> ...лечится перезалетом компиза
<wechat> туши свет то бишь
<Sergey_IT> Ademaro, на раскладку - переключение к-л светодиода
<[Raiden]> ура, победил логитековскую мышу. И ещё отрыл утилитку lomoco для смены разрешения мышки софтово
<san4o> Ademaro: в настройках ефектов компиза есть пункт шапка окон. да и значек там понятный
<Kinder-Pingvi> товарищи, кто настраиваал фреймбуфер через radeonfb? ??
<Sergey_IT> Ademaro, в установках раскладки есть выбор
<wechat> то бишь ScrollLock
<Ademaro> Sergey_IT: у меня беспроводная клава, там нет светодиодов...
<san4o> Ademaro: выключиш, потом включиш и появится рамка окон
<Sergey_IT> Ademaro, тогда извини )
<wechat> Бесправная
<Ademaro> Sergey_IT: ...я вообще думал, что разговор про глюк окон...
<wechat> Kinder-Pingvi: товарищи из gentoo помогут
<Ademaro> с раскладкой теперь всё норм +)))
<Sergey_IT> Ademaro, сам 2 проблемы озвучил
<Sergey_IT> Ademaro, видел я этот глюк из-за компиза. Но копмиз не нужен - отключен. И проблемы нет )
<Sergey_IT> Ademaro, точнее из-за видео дров, похоже
<Ademaro> Sergey_IT: ну тебе не нужен, а мне - нужен ))) На работе кеды стоят, там не нужен. А дома хочется побольше эффектов...
<Ademaro> Sergey_IT: дрова от ppa xorg (nvidia)
<Sergey_IT> Ademaro, эффекты ничего к функционалу не добавляют
<Ademaro> Sergey_IT: смотря какие...
<wechat> у меня наоборот - эффекты наработеэ
<Ademaro> в кедах свои эффекты, компиз не нужен...
<Kinder-Pingvi> фу.. не люблю я КДЕ
<[Raiden]> Это спорно. Компиз к функционалу в гноме очень не мало добавляет
<Ademaro> Kinder-Pingvi: если их под себя настроить - то очень даже неплохо
<[Raiden]> гном\кде это уже дело вкуса или привычки. Думаю спорить  бесполезно. Всеравно найдется ещё десяток людей которым не нравится и то и то
<Lirk> никто не знает как окно IRC в pidgin свернуть в трей?
<[Raiden]> )
<Lirk> что никто pidgin'om не пользуется?
<[Raiden]> я, но не для ирк
<[Raiden]> в трей думаю окна чатов не спрятать. если только сможешь сам модуль написать или найти программу которая что угодно туда прячет
<Lirk> та как-то через него удобней
<Lirk> не заводить же отдельно какой-то икчат или еще чтош-то
<Lirk> только для ирс
<dmay> конечно!
<dmay> надо ставить weechat и только weechat!
<[Raiden]> пожалуй согласен, и сам бы ппперелез на пиджин, но ... Есть масса но. Например легкий скриптинг или там, альясы на ирк команды и команды ботов...
<[Raiden]> короче, всё зависит от того на сколько активно юзаешь ирц
<Lirk> лучше, когда общение "все в одном"
 * [Raiden] скромный квирк юзер
<dmay> ибо всякие пыджыны с хучатами в ирц это нубство, школота, лень, разложение и смерть
<dmay> Lirk: агаага, давай, вали ка в свой фейсбучег, там "всё в одном" лол
<dmay> [Raiden]: тебе я уже про поцанчегов, спермотоксикоз и баб на каждом окне рассказывал, с тобой спорить уже неинтересно )
<dmay> а что, меня ещё не забанили? мне-ж работать надо (
<[Raiden]> да зря ты. бывает нужно кучу чатов. на каждый по проге совсем не удобно.
<wechat> dmay: wechat не пищит как Pidgin
<dmay> если тебе достаточно часто нужна куча _разных_ чатов, то это повод задуматься о том, что не так в твоей жизни ;)
<[Raiden]> звук меняет\отключается
<wechat> * ee *
<dmay> wechat: и не свистит и не пердит, ога
<Lirk> dmay, расскажи, чем удобней Quassel IRC v0.6.1 того-же иксчата
<[Raiden]> в общем тоже бесполезно, как гном вскде
<[Raiden]> не знаете что выбрать  - ставьте всё и  смотрите
<Aselicon> wechat: вообщето вичат пищит
<Ademaro> а что за вичат?
<wechat> Aselicon: частично за счет скрипта, на большее моего ума не хватило
<dmay> Lirk: http://screencast.com/t/7RY3L3MbC
<dmay> Lirk: скрины хчата сам нагугли
<Aselicon> Ademaro: weechat
<Aselicon> wechat: таки да. уменя тоже
<wechat> ага
<eIIIkuHkoT> наро подскажите почему у меня строчка домаин пропадает в файле ресолв.конф ?
<Ademaro> Aselicon: ааа! а то по "wechat" всякий шлак гуглился
<Kinder-Pingvi> как проверить понимает ли ядро команду?
<Kinder-Pingvi> к примеру vesafb и т.д.
<Aselicon> =)
<[Raiden]> http://storage2.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0215/h_1297800911_d3dbc8acb9.png
<[Raiden]> )
<wechat> кде детектед. няшная такая тема
<eIIIkuHkoT> помогите мне плиззз вторую неделю мучиюсь
<wechat> !help
<[Raiden]> это я в ожидании гном3, как выйдет, придется делать выбор. Так то я гномер, но квирк у меня постоянно.
<wechat> г3 ниче так
<wechat> больше ниче, чем так
<dmay> [Raiden]: только посмей! за науплеинг надо публично расстреливать. гаубицами.
<wechat> ?
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<Aselicon> alex_: уруру
<[Raiden]> ) Да дело не только в них. Например, кроме квира и вичата, мало кто умеет разные кодировки на каналах , на 1 сервере. Или скажем, я оп на другом серве, и вместо некоторых длинных команд к боту и чансерву есть альясы - это то что без гемора не сделат
<[Raiden]> ь в пиджине.
<[Raiden]> но если бы я ирк юзал иногда, то заюзал бы пиджин и не парился
<[Raiden]> читать можно, писать можно и минус  1 программа в трее.
<Aselicon> в фриноде как еще раз зарегистрироваться??????
<alex_> msg Aselicon пр
<Dmitry> ку
<troubadour> ext4 поддерживает восстановление файлов?
<bosyi> все что ты пишешь после "/" не попадает на всеобщее обозрение:
<bosyi> ,
<bosyi> ?
<wechat_> Еще темы будут?
<Sergey_IT> затихли...
<inkvizitor68sl> bosyi, необязательно
<inkvizitor68sl> например
<inkvizitor68sl> если написать /me блаблабла
<inkvizitor68sl> или /notice блабла
<inkvizitor68sl> то увидят все =0
<updoznak> Поможите , мне бсдя говорит , что мой CPU doesn't support long mode , чаго делать ?
<Aselicon> не сувать ему этот режим
<updoznak> какой режим ?
<Aselicon> long
<inkvizitor68sl> updoznak, а зачем ты пускаешь х64 дистр на 32 проце?
 * inkvizitor68sl палится
<inkvizitor68sl> я бсдшник, да.
<updoznak> Я ставлю FreeNAS , там есть несколько враиантов загрузки при любом варианте грит мне такую штуку
<Sergey_IT> inkvizitor68sl, и что? Выбор зависит от задач )
<inkvizitor68sl> updoznak, ты ставишь 64 битную версиб
<updoznak> inkvizitor68sl: ага понял спасибо, но качал то вроде х86
<updoznak> можа чего напутал буду смотреть
<wechat> yaham?
<updoznak> ууу какого пива вкусного купил, StPeter's ruby red ale , больше в жизни не буду пить каку русскую ни живое ни какое другое, отдал правда 160 рублей, ммм а как оно пахнет
<Ademaro> h?/asd
<inkvizitor68sl> updoznak, город какой ?
<Sergey_IT> эль - не то
<inkvizitor68sl> Sergey_IT, да ладно? )
<updoznak> inkvizitor68sl: Архангельск
<Umren> updoznak, 160 р за пол литра или литр?
<updoznak> поллитра
<inkvizitor68sl> Sergey_IT, ты просто эль не пил, наверное
<inkvizitor68sl> ну годно, чо
<Sergey_IT> пил
<updoznak> Эль это божественный напиток
<inkvizitor68sl> поллитра гинесса 280 стоят
<updoznak> гинес хороший
<updoznak> у нас правда экстра стаут стоит 78
<Sergey_IT> пиво в пабе в деревне под Лондоном мне понравилось
<inkvizitor68sl> updoznak, в архе есть гинесс О_О
<Sergey_IT> чешское - тоже то что надо
<updoznak> inkvizitor68sl: конечно , мы ж не деревня
<go8765> всем добрый вечер. помогите пожалуста разобраться с azureus
<updoznak> Sergey_IT: чешское , то что белоруского разлива ?
<Sergey_IT> нет - из Праги
<updoznak> inkvizitor68sl: я гинес попиваю уже лет пять
<inkvizitor68sl> гинес который разливной?
<updoznak> Sergey_IT: просто у нас в магах появилось пиво Чешское производство Белоруссия
<Sergey_IT> У нас хорошее пиво было - в Выборге
<Sergey_IT> но завод закрыли и продали (
<inkvizitor68sl> хехе
<wechat> go8765: Что не поставил?
<inkvizitor68sl> в моршанске пиво клёвое
<updoznak> inkvizitor68sl: нет в бутылках, разливного не видел , разливная крушовица попадалась, но дорогая быдло не берет , а ценители обьем не обеспечивают
<inkvizitor68sl> но до вас его тупо не довозят
<inkvizitor68sl> updoznak, это не гиннес
<go8765> я вижу ві более глобальніми проблемами заняты :))))))))))))))
<inkvizitor68sl> это просто бутылка с говеным пивом с наклейкой, на которой какой то идиот написал гинесс
<go8765> wechat, azureus  всмысле
<updoznak> inkvizitor68sl: мне даже тот гинес , что в бутылках нравится.
<go8765> wechat, или вчерашнее
<inkvizitor68sl> updoznak, будешь в москве - зайди в Белфаст или Моли Милоун
<inkvizitor68sl> вот там - гинесс
<updoznak> inkvizitor68sl: попадаются бутылки и с говном правда , видать бодяжат где то
 * inkvizitor68sl усосал 2 литра за 40 минут в субботу и радовался. 
<inkvizitor68sl> и ещё потом поллитра
<inkvizitor68sl> жалко, его много не выпьешь, да
<dmay_> inkvizitor68sl олконавт не способный наслаждаться напитком а тупо жратьжратьжрать ^_^
<go8765> wechat, короче вот что с azureus http://paste.ubuntu.com/567463/
<updoznak> inkvizitor68sl: не я такими обьемами не пью , давно уже . Стар стал )) поллитру или литра и все. причем все чаще стал пить пиво без всякой закуси , ну если пиво нормальное , не нормальное стараюсь вообще не пить
<inkvizitor68sl> dmay_, ты просто не пил гинесс.
<dmay> inkvizitor68sl: ога, я нынче только армянский конъяк пью 8)
<updoznak> dmay: у всех свои слабости)
<blair1> Всем привет.
<inkvizitor68sl> ну да, сравнил коньяк с лучшим напитком в мире =)
<go8765> c vuze кто-то поможет ?
<updoznak> Эх даст бог осенью поеду в Германию отдыхать....
<Sergey_IT> а там где отдыхать?
<dmay> inkvizitor68sl: жалкий пивосос, посмотрим на твоё пузо "для" этого лучшего напитка через пару лет ^_^
<updoznak> Sergey_IT: у родных )) К сестрам еду двоюродным
<inkvizitor68sl> так я раз в 3 месяца его пью =)
<dmay> inkvizitor68sl: а. ну тогда читай "нищеброд" вместо "пивосос" )
<inkvizitor68sl> ога.
<updoznak> dmay: )
<inkvizitor68sl> бедный студент
<wechat> go8765: я как бы с aurorae думал
<go8765> wechat, ясн. а с vuze никак?
<wechat> не
<blair1> Вопрос который меня уже достал! Помогите. У меня Kubuntu. Я подключаюсь по smb к серверу и пытаюсь просмотреть avi файл. Система начинает скачивать весь файл во временный каталог и потом открывает. Где настроить чтобы файл открывался сразу без скачивания? По
<blair1> могите! P.S. Я недавно на линуксе просто
<wechat> wget
<go8765> видно не судьба мне vuze  свежее поставить :(
<inkvizitor68sl> blair1, поставить убунту.
<inkvizitor68sl> или прикрутить gvfs
<go8765> а такой вопрос - software center  не реагирует на кнопку установить - и apt-get через раз аварийно завершается ?
<blair1> inkvizitor68sl: ну у меня посути ubuntu(изначально), просто потом поставил kde сверху. а в чем принципиальная разница?
<Sergey_IT> go8765, может с сетью что или сервер не тот выбран
<inkvizitor68sl> в том, что у тебя нет gvfs
 * wechat No sound in flash and video in openSUSE
<go8765> Sergey_IT:  sudo только помогает и ито надо по несколько раз тыкать на кнопочку установить
<inkvizitor68sl> http://onegadget.ru/images/2011/02/Worlds-Smallest-GPS-Unit.jpg vs http://www.hpc.ru/pics/newspics/news_091022_glonass_chip.jpg прочувсвуйте разницу
<inkvizitor68sl> на первом скрине GPS модуль (черная точка, а не железка), на втором - самый крутой глонасс, да
<inkvizitor68sl> ну чо, никто юмору не понял?
<Sergey_IT> inkvizitor68sl, да это ерунда - когда заработает глонасс - двухсистемные быстро появятся
<blair1> они уже появились
<inkvizitor68sl> Sergey_IT, дык. ты размеры чипа сравни
<updoznak> Глонас ужо как бэ работает , просто мало кто им пользуется
<blair1> а чип глонас чьего производства на картинке?
<blair1> Нашего?
<blair1> если да тогда понятно. а вот зарубежные уже есть они как раз не такие здоровые
<seed22_> друзья, порекомендуйте мне, пожалуйста, корректно работающий (в особенности с rutracker.org) торрент-клиент под Ubuntu. Пытаюсь использовать Deluge И Transmission - проблемы с раздачами, после долгих вкуриваний и проверок настроек..
<Sergey_IT> а у нас всегда были самые большие микросхемы в мире
<inkvizitor68sl> blair1, он пока не произведен
<inkvizitor68sl> и это всё таки самый мелкий чип, поддерживающий глонасс
<inkvizitor68sl> прототип точнее
<updoznak> В вч где служит половина моих знакомых пришли глонас навигаторы , с ними покопался лейтенант только с училища ничего не понял , написал рапорт и их полтора года назад положили на склад , до особого приказа, вот она
<updoznak> модернизация
<go8765> seed22_, я трансмиссие пользуюсь - норм вроде
<inkvizitor68sl> делюга, полет нормальный
<inkvizitor68sl> рторрент тоже
<inkvizitor68sl> только инет падает =) \
<updoznak> inkvizitor68sl: Билайн ?
<go8765> inkvizitor68sl:  у меня делюга раньше любил скаченные торренты удалять и качать их заново )
<inkvizitor68sl> а ты откуда знаешь?
<inkvizitor68sl> или мои маты уже и до тебя дошли) ?
<updoznak> inkvizitor68sl: эта гребаная сеть , положила все банкоматы в городе , парализовала офисный документооборот в области
<inkvizitor68sl> updoznak, ну тут им такое не доверяют =)
<updoznak> почти на весь день
<himik> updoznak: как они умудрились?
<updoznak> Так у нас выбора нет
<updoznak> просто не было связи у банкоматов с офисами и все , а связь у большинства 3жэ, кто то сидит на паре
<updoznak> а область окочурилась потому , что проблема на магистрали
<updoznak> Все один провайдер
<updoznak> правда с разными именами , голден телеком , билайн и магистральщики ростелеком
<inkvizitor68sl> кхе кхе
<seed22_> go8765 inkvizitor68sl я за роутером. Проброс нужно делать? Сейчас нет пробросов, тест порта - порт открыт. Специально скачал раздачу с большим числом личеров, раздача идет, пока идет загрузка, потом, после окончания загрузки, прекращается и раздача.
<go8765> inkvizitor68sl	а ты откуда знаешь? - это было мне ?
<inkvizitor68sl> seed22_, ненадо
<seed22_> В сети Direct Connect при отсутствии проброса скачка с меня нормальная
<updoznak> в области вообще вариантов нет , либо пчемудояйца либо домашние сети, в городе два провайдера один забыл , что такое оптимизация сетей и тарифов. Второй вообще забыл про все. И билайн....
<go8765> кто-то vuze пользуется ? (чувствую что нет :) )
<inkvizitor68sl> вузю вряд ли
<wechat> go8765: http://sourceforge.net/mailarchive/forum.php?forum_name=azureus-commitlog
<go8765> wechat:  и что это такое ?
<wechat> мейлинг лист
<go8765> wechat:  количество загрузок ?
<wechat> писем
<go8765> wechat:  и что это значит ?
<wechat> aka пользователей
<wechat> Что ты не одинок!
<[v-8]_jupiter> Спецы по kvm виртуализации уже целый день пытаюсь решить проблему http://paste.org/pastebin/view/28951
<go8765> wechat:  это ответ на вопрос кто пользует vuze ?
<wechat> Да!
<wechat> Логично?
<inkvizitor68sl> [v-8]_jupiter, можешь не париться, спецов по KVM на руси нет
<go8765> wechat:  нет
<go8765> wechat:  мне те кто сейчас на канале и головы что-то подсказать
<wechat> аха
<SUFLEX> Салам Алайкум братва
<[v-8]_jupiter> inkvizitor68sl: уже голову вынес почему такое выдает. На канале virt не отвеают на kvm сказали что kvm != libvirt
<[v-8]_jupiter> Судя по всему это чтото с bridge-utils
<inkvizitor68sl> бгыг
<[v-8]_jupiter> Даж тему создал http://unixforum.org/index.php?showtopic=122629&pid=1139337&st=0&#entry1139337
<wechat_quit> ўа ‘але́йкум ассала́м
<SUFLEX> wechat_quit: как сам
<wechat_quit> Потихоньку. Как жена, как дети?
<SUFLEX> wechat_quit:  все течет. так себе
<SUFLEX> wechat_quit: ты кто,
<wechat_quit> линуксоид
<SUFLEX> wechat_quit:   ты кто по нации
<wechat_quit> да самый обычный
<SUFLEX> wechat_quit:  тачнее
 * wechat_quit wechat c Черного моря, он все нации уважает
<SUFLEX> wechat_quit:  ара по ходу
<wechat_quit> Это кто?
<wechat_quit> http://mw2.google.com/mw-panoramio/photos/medium/12017758.jpg
<go8765> wechat_quit:  ты где дельфина у нас нашёл (одесса ?)
<[v-8]_jupiter> странно как inkvizitor68sl писал в чат если его даже нет здесь) Или это у меня меседжер глючит
<inkvizitor68sl> чего?
<inkvizitor68sl> ттут йа
<[v-8]_jupiter> Значьмеседжер
<[v-8]_jupiter> Чтото на канле virt народу вроде куча а никто не отвечает )
<wechat_quit> goltoof: не, это автомномн., возле Азова
<[v-8]_jupiter> inkvizitor68sl а ты сеть в kvm настравиваешь через bridge + libvirt?
<go8765> wechat_quit:  понятн. - а то у меня чёрное море - это или крым или одесса :)
<wechat_quit> дадада
<baltazor> кто может посоветовать какой нибуть скрипт для веб интерфейса ирка?
<hivemind> Hello, какая кодировка должна быть в qutim>
<hivemind> ?
<[v-8]_jupiter> hivemind: для icq cp1251
<[v-8]_jupiter> irc utf-8
 * wechat_quit > а то у меня чёрное море - это или крым или одесса -- Да стопудово, -19°C за окном.
<go8765_> wechat_quit: у нас теплее:)
<inkvizitor68sl> [v-8]_jupiter, да
<[v-8]_jupiter> Что мне так невезет с этим сервером)
<wechat_quit> go8765_: А че на Кубани дельфины есть. Видимо из Москвы морозец.
<go8765_> я на всякий случай переспрошу : vuze кто-то пользуется ?
<XuMuK> ёимхо, он слишком мутный...
<XuMuK> гг
<XuMuK> ё то там как оказалас?
<go8765_> ХиМиК, что значит последняя фраза ? :)
<seed22_> собираю flush, посмотрим, что будет..
<inkvizitor68sl> лан, ночи всем
<[v-8]_jupiter> inkvizitor68sl чтот прочитал еще раз 2-ю твою статью по настройке сети в kvm. Так и не понял преймуществ перед первой кроме как возможности использовать 2 подсети
<[v-8]_jupiter> Мож вкратце сказать в чем разница?
<ink_sleep> [v-8]_jupiter, надо третью написать уже =)
<ink_sleep> завтра попробую
<ink_sleep> если время будет
<ink_sleep> всё, ночи всем
<[v-8]_jupiter> Давай. Буду ждать статью, мож перенастрою сетьи будет норм)
<[v-8]_jupiter> А то мож в чемто ошибаюсь
<seed22_> ping
<ubuntuhelp> seed22_, Ну понг, и что?
<seed22_> here
<go8765_> http://storage6.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0216/h_1297808749_ab11ec6289.png подскажите пожалуста как это исправить
<go8765_> причём это только в гугле - яндекс норм
<go8765_> подскажите ppa  для  azureus - а то я чё-то не могу найти
<go8765_> стоко людей - а некто не подсказывает :(
<go8765_> *никто
<[Raiden]> go8765_: https://launchpad.net/~smaioli/+archive/ppa
<[Raiden]> Гм, 2008 год
<[Raiden]> промах )
<go8765_> [Raiden]: 4.6 там вроде как нету ?
<go8765_> [Raiden]: я о том же - уже обыскался
<[Raiden]> 4.6 это наверное vuze
<[Raiden]> у них имя менялось
<go8765_> [Raiden]: да
<go8765_> [Raiden]: имя именем - а репозиторя нету :)
<go8765_> [Raiden]: по крайней мере я найти не могу
<[Raiden]> ну сам собирай тогда
<go8765_> [Raiden]: и чё мне за это будет ?  :)
<[Raiden]> http://www.getdeb.net/updates/Ubuntu/10.10/?q=vuze
<[Raiden]> тут вроде есть
<go8765_> [Raiden]: а если серьёзно - то в этом и проблема - я скачал сорс - а из него не запускается - вот я и подумал - подключу ка я ппа
<[Raiden]> новее я не в курсе, сам пробу собрать
<go8765_> [Raiden]: спасиб - сейчас попробую
<updoznak> китаяси хорошие роутеры делают)) поднял фринас сейчас перекидываю данные с кома в размере пару терабайт , скорость около 920 мб\с падает до 670 иногда, роутер TP-Link TL-WR1043ND, гигабитный стоит 2500 , стоит на нем DD-WRT
<go8765_> [Raiden]: а как самому собирать ?
<[Raiden]> я незнаю. В сорцах обычн оесть readme и install
<[Raiden]> вузе это не видел ниразу, так что убегаю )
<go8765_> [Raiden]: ты же говоришь что сам собираешь сейчас
<go8765_> [Raiden]: и не знаешь случайно как это исправить ? http://storage6.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0216/h_1297808749_ab11ec6289.png
<[Raiden]> нет )
<[Raiden]> думаю в профиле гугла язык какой-то выбран кривой
<[Raiden]> вручную
<go8765_> [Raiden]: таки  да ! спасибо - исправил (вот тока как он переключился ? :) непонятно)
#ubuntu-ru 2011-02-16
<seed22_> Люди, скажите, а как удалять программы, собранные из исходников и установленные командой make install ?
<[Raiden]> seed22_: если автор исходников сделал, то в папке с ними make uninstall , если нет, то делаешь повторно make install и смотриш вывод команды - видн очто куда копируется
<[Raiden]> ну и чистиш
<seed22_> вручную пофайлово?? О_о
<[Raiden]> ну да
<Steel_Rat> автоматизируй скриптиком)
<[Raiden]> хотя ест ь3 вариант. Можно сделать пакет с помощью чекинсталл, поставить и удалить
<[Raiden]> других я незнаю. Угу, если руки есть, можно наскриптить, но лучше просто так софт не ставить.
<[Raiden]> вообще есть 4 вариант. Если префикс не менялся пи сборке, то такой софт в /usr/local - можно очистить всю эту папку за раз.
<[Raiden]> при*
<kukman> у меня при вайн игре показываются панельки. т.е. фулскрин игра не перекрывает панельки
<seed22_> странно. Когда я начинал познавать ОС Linux, мне говорили, что истинный путь установки софта - это сборка из исходных кодов. Теперь мне говорят обратно О_о
<seed22_> обратное*
<Steel_Rat> это истинный путь для генту
<[Raiden]> сборка - да, 1 из путей получить программу. Но установка в обход пакетной системы = мусор.
<[Raiden]> Соотв вывод: истинный путь установки - сборка паетов.
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> ещё пожалуй: На заборе тоже пишут (с)
<[Raiden]> я спать
<LeNsTR> приветики юные убунтоиды ^.^
<andrej> добной ночи всем, ребят нужна помощь, с панели пропали ярлыки звука и языка и не знаю как вернуть назад хелп плиз
<andrej> добной ночи всем, ребят нужна помощь, с панели пропали ярлыки звука и языка и не знаю как вернуть назад хелп плиз
<LeNsTR> я ведь это уже где-то слышал :0
<LeNsTR> правой кнопкой и добавить виджет...
<andrej> в том то и дела что правой кнопкой добавить на панель а там найти не могу(
<LeNsTR> тогда жди хотя бы одного убунтоида, они тут редко бывают ^^`
<skrishi> sudo pach --vipremlenir-rik-do-loktey-1.2 && cd akulist && sudo atp-get install ochki-s-tolstymi-linzfmi
<skrishi> хотя можно и так: sudo apt-get install stena-s-yadom && cd ubitsya/apstenu
<r1za> доброе утро всем
<r1za> нужна помощь!
<r1za> нечайно удалил папку с рабочего стола ,шифт-дел как  можно ее востановить??
 * skrishi думает можно ли так удалить папку /
<amigo> r1za: http://tinyurl.com/5wpy5xk
<r1za> я просто новичек ,мб есть программа типа recuva ??я там уже был все облазил пока не нашел решения я же еще чего много не понимаю =)
<amigo> там всё написано
<ftk> а в корзине нету?
<r1za> нету шифтнул же горю)))
<r1za> ппц там фотки были девушки а я не чайг=но
<r1za> я там 5 страниц прочел пока не нашел решения!
<amigo> r1za: http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/PhotoRec
<AndreX> приветы
<Nebulosa> 95d08cddc7d747c72bb027d0c158e5fe
<jillsmitt> Nebulosa: я тоже иногда путаю чатик с менеджером паролей
<Nebulosa> слава богу не оно
<LeNsTR> пытался повалить freenode? нигадяй
<Nebulosa> echo -n "ghbdtn\!" | md5sum
<robust> поставил vnc4server, захожу - получаю серый экран. также, если ни один юзер не залогинен, то зайти на комп через vnc клиент также не могу. возможно, проблема в том, что соединение с компом чере wifi
<robust> подскажите, что делать?
<Nebulosa> возможно, проблема в том, что соединение с компом чере wifi
<ink_sleep> robust, то, что при незалогиненом юзере не можешь зайти - это нормально
<ink_sleep> а вообще - vino же есть
<ink_sleep> я понимаю для чего может понадобитсья x11vnc
<ink_sleep> но зачем vnc4server
<ink_sleep> ...
<robust> так мне сказали, что мтс4ыукмук позволяет заходить даже при незалогиненном юзере
<ink_sleep> robust, а серый экран - это нормально. vnc4server запускает новый Х сервер.
<robust> vnc4server
<ink_sleep> с серым фоном
<robust> что значит нормально серый экран, а как работать? ни таскбара, ничего
<robust> с помощью vino захожу, я просто хочу реализовать следуюещее - с компа под виндой удаленно включать комп в локальной сети и администрить его
<Nebulosa> use imagination, Luke!
<academ> Всем привет !!!
<Nebulosa> robust: http://sudouser.com/udalennoe-podklyuchenie-k-rabochemu-stolu-linux-iz-windows-s-pomoshhyu-xming-i-ssh.html не оно?
<ink_sleep> robust, xvnc4server для этого не подходит, повторюсь ещё раз.
<ink_sleep> robust, ты НЕ попадешь при помощи него в существующую Х сессию.
<ink_sleep> соотвественно это не VNC, а нечто вроде кривого rdesktop
<robust> Nebulosa: спасибо, посмотрю. интересно
<ink_sleep> до вечера всем
<Nebulosa> sya!
<robust> ink_sleep: а зачем в существующую? в существующую чере vino, я как понял. а так чтобы удаленно можно было визуально управлять компом вроде как можно, там вроде в настройках надо сторчку добавить gnome-session &, я сейчас вот хочу проверить
 * jillsmitt ssh не для всех...
<Nebulosa> ssh -X для всеж
<|Lynk|> народ у меня вопрос, можно ли установить минт но чтобы home использовалась старая убунтовская?
<nigelist> Если home на отдельном разделе
<|Lynk|> да на отдельном
<nigelist> Ну пробуй. Если че обратно вернешься.
<|Lynk|> просто у меня сейчас убунту 10.04 х64, хочу поставить 10-й минт х86 но не хочу переносить данные и т.д. и т.п. потому что их много и локалку межну нетбуком и компом так и не смог настроить
<nigelist> Только не форматируй раздел с home
<|Lynk|> ну это понятно просто он будет нормально восприниматься или просто как сторонний раздел? хотелось бы конечно полной совместимости
<nigelist> Ну твой минт поддерживает ext4?
<nigelist> Или ты форматировал home в ext3?
<|Lynk|> ну вообще 10-й минт это убунту 10.10
<|Lynk|> точно не помню в чем он у меня
<nigelist> Ну вот, совместимость имхо должна быть максимальная
<|Lynk|> так хоме у меня ехт3
<nigelist> Не критично
<nigelist> Народ кто скрипты.
<|Lynk|> тогда гуд
<san4o> |Lynk|: интерестная смена архитектур с х64 на х86
<|Lynk|> san4o, просто для меня потеря 500мб оперативы некритична
<san4o> |Lynk|: а какой ноут не двуядерный или с амд камнем
<|Lynk|> san4o, именно ноут? хз, в нетбуках я как то получше разбираюсь
<san4o> |Lynk|: для меня потеря 500мб оперативы некритична - за такие слова лет 5 назад у виска пальцем бы покрутили =)
<|Lynk|> san4o, времена меняются))
<nigelist> Народ кто скрипты пишет хорошо?
<Nebulosa> тот кому хорошо!
<nigelist> Тебе хорошо? :)
<Nebulosa> нет, но скрипты писать умею
<nigelist> У мну вопрос. Скриптами можно реализовать backup БД postgres с ограничением на кол-во архивов?
<Nebulosa> ls -l *.gz | wc -l
<Nebulosa> или через массивы и циклом for пройтись
<nigelist> А причем ls?
<nigelist> Мне надо с помощью встроенной утилиты pg_pump
<Nebulosa> можно отталкиваться от имени файла, там наверняка что-то можно будет придумать
<nigelist> * pg_dump
<Nebulosa> это несколько выходит за понятие "уметь писать скрипты"
<nigelist> :)
<Nebulosa> есть ли там функционал кторый тебе нужен?
<nigelist> Там нет возможности ограничения на кол-во архивов.
<Nebulosa> значит это нужно организовать средствами bash
<Nebulosa> я тебе уже накидал
<nigelist> Работал с postgres?
<nigelist> Кстати в инете есть скрипт без ограничения на кол-во архивов.
<Nebulosa> нет, но там принцип один и тот же
<Nebulosa> идет поток данных, отправляешь его в файл причем архивируешь, потом занимаешься количеством файлов
<updoznak> уруру убунтуру!
<AndreX> тира здрасти? ))
<updoznak> ага
 * z13 в игре NetHack подбросил статую над собой. статуя упала на голову и персонаж умер.
<updoznak> Это у меня бывший шеф заходил так ко мне в серверную , после того как установил ему убунту
<AndreX> сервак над головой подкидывал?
<AndreX> ))
<updoznak> Нет радовался или негодовал по поводу его десктопа с убунту.
<nigelist> Так радовался или негодовал?
<updoznak> у него проблемы с дикцией были когда он волновался )))
<nigelist> :)
<updoznak> Зависело от времени дня, первое общение с убу вызвало негодование ,вроде ничего не понятно, потом наступила радость от быстроты работы системы
<updoznak> Особенно он был рад когда пришли с проверкой полицаи и пипл из Ит отдела
<AndreX> k-6 ))
 * z13 прочитал аннотацию к игре Pathological: Решение головоломок с использованием тропинок и грибов. много думал.
<updoznak> а бывший потому , что как то я зайдя в кабинет , дабы выпросить матсредства на покупку доп кондишена, прокричал уруру и он залил кофе свежекупленный ноут
<nigelist> :)
<nigelist> А у нас на работе матриархат... :(
<updoznak> Вот такой вопрос нашел шелезяки старые поднял на них фринас , ессно все это старое овно шумит , хочу поставить на балкон (застекленный)но так как живу в Архангельск , сейчас на улице -31 , что будет с компом ? )))
<updoznak> Балкон не теплый , то есть там где то -20
<Over> Уважаемые, как забрать у первого юзера все права и оставить только su ?
<inkvizitor68sl> Over, sudo passwd root
<inkvizitor68sl> и в /etc/sudoers закомментируй строку с %admins%
<inkvizitor68sl> updoznak, не ставь туда NAS
<updoznak> inkvizitor68sl: почему ?
<inkvizitor68sl> компу может и ничего не будет, но харды накроются шустро
<inkvizitor68sl> потому что я проверить в детстве решил
<updoznak> inkvizitor68sl: блин, а куда эту хреновину деть
<inkvizitor68sl> шумит?
<updoznak> ага
<inkvizitor68sl> 1) не называть её NASом
<inkvizitor68sl> 2) выкинуть
<inkvizitor68sl> 3) купить нормальное железо
<inkvizitor68sl> 4) поставить на стол
<updoznak> хихихих
<updoznak> Дорого нормальный сторадж покупать они стоят от 10к да и предлагают 2 или 4 харда.
<updoznak> оу у мну же есть антресоли , там много места и не в комнате.... Хотя балкон был интересным решением , закинул и забыл...
<inkvizitor68sl> updoznak, нормальный сторадж на 4 диска стоит 4к рублей
<inkvizitor68sl> ну может 6
<updoznak> inkvizitor68sl: где ?
<updoznak> я же это провинция , замкадышь
<inkvizitor68sl> updoznak, ищи материнки на атоме с 4хSATA
<inkvizitor68sl> и ставь на них охлаждение пассивное
<inkvizitor68sl> плашка памяти - 500 р
<updoznak> плюс корпус
<inkvizitor68sl> http://market.yandex.ru/model.xml?hid=91020&modelid=4713334 вот сюда бы PCI слот бы
<inkvizitor68sl> updoznak, ну ы? 2-3к мать, 500 память, 1000 - корпус
<inkvizitor68sl> http://www.msi.com/product/ipc/IM-945GC.html вот тебе мать
<updoznak> inkvizitor68sl: зачем PCI там экспресс есть
<inkvizitor68sl> и в PCI ещё 3xSATA можно воткнуть
<updoznak> inkvizitor68sl: так и в экспресс можно воткнуть контроллер
<inkvizitor68sl> http://market.yandex.ru/model.xml?modelid=6133723&hid=91020&text=Asus%20AT3IONT-I&srnum=26 вот тебе под HTPC суперская мать
<inkvizitor68sl> с пассивкой
<inkvizitor68sl> http://market.yandex.ru/model.xml?hid=91028&modelid=4807690 и вот такой корпус
<inkvizitor68sl> класс
<updoznak> inkvizitor68sl: вот еще вопрос , вчера скидывал данные на файлосвалку , скорость была порядка 850-870 мбит.с сегодня почему то выше 150 не поднимается , понять не могу почему , загрузка процессоров 8-11 процентов , температура жестких в
<updoznak> пределах 30, может все дело в нефрагментированных данных ?
<inkvizitor68sl> вряд ли
<updoznak> точнее наоборот фрагментированных
<inkvizitor68sl> алан фаф
<inkvizitor68sl> к
<updoznak> ??
<updoznak> C
<skai> @op
<SergeyIT> ку
<skai-falkorr> ubuntuhelp: tell SergeyIT about morning
<ubuntuhelp> SergeyIT, please see my private message
<SergeyIT> бон матен
<Nastya> привет всем
<Nastya> у меня есть вопрос по синхронизации
<skai-falkorr> Nastya: мои поздравления
<Nastya> я вот пишу документы всякие - в техе, опеноффисе, геани и прочем. Много версий и правок и периодически появляются что то типа Report_ver3_bkp11.tex
<skai-falkorr> Nastya: сочувствую. вопрос то в чем?
<Nastya> плюс все это правится на разных компьютерах и таскается на внешнем жестком диске
<skai-falkorr> Nastya: dropbox попробовать не хочешь?
<Nastya> то есть иногда есть файлы с одинаковыми названиями на разных компьютерах и что где уже непонятно
<Nastya> Дропбокс у меня есть
<Nastya> а вот интернет не всегда доступен
<Nastya> а вот внешний хард диск всегда есть
<Nastya> в общем посоветуйте решение которое бы помогло избавиться от кучи файлов с похоим содержанием и разными названиями
<Nastya> окно с ирк случайно закрыла :(
<skai-falkorr> Nastya: FreeFileSync
<skai-falkorr> хотя инет был бы лучше
<skai-falkorr> купи 3жи момед
<Nastya> файлики иногда мегабайт 50 весят
<skai-falkorr> дроп юзает дельта синк
<Nastya> их тогда очнеь долго качать
<skai-falkorr> унисон, рсинк, фрифаилсинк
<skai-falkorr> смотри утилиты и пробуй че понравится
<Nastya> а контроль версий там есть?
<xtreitd> Всем привет
<PDmitrikov> всем приветы
<dmay> PDmitrikov: что сломал?
<PDmitrikov> вроде ничего ))
<dmay> а чего пришёл?
<PDmitrikov> захотелось просто, скучновато...
<dmay> а, тоже хочешь мешать умным дяденькам умно молчать чтоле?
<dmay> учти, тут за такое банят
<dmay> и за "приветы" банят
<dmay> и за всё банят
<dmay> меня, вот, например, по три раза на дню банят :3
<PDmitrikov> хы, тогда буду просто молчать
<kamyshovyy> dmay: убей себя, не мешай народу вкушать тишину
<MagicLover> А кто разбирается в видеокодировании или там нарезке и тп...
<MagicLover> ?
<kamyshovyy> MagicLover: ты бунту резать собралсо или и тп?
<SergeyIT> нарезка - это закуска?
<MagicLover> Если я у одного файла отрежу кусок и склею со вторым файлом (один кодек кодировал, одни параметры) и сохраню - у меня будут потери чего-нибудь или сохранит хорошо?
<dmay> kamyshovyy: это не я мешаю, это PDmitrikov мешает
<dmay> давайте его забаним :3
<dmay> MagicLover: от формата зависит
<SergeyIT> dmay, у тебя веников не хватит )
<PDmitrikov> смешно
<MagicLover> FFmpeg MPEG-4
<MagicLover> mcoderом делал
<dmay> PDmitrikov: а ты думал :3 добро пожаловать на уютненький #ubuntu-ru
<PDmitrikov> спасибо
<MagicLover> Хым.
<andreylosev> rabbot tell andrey andrey, hi
<MagicLover> Видимо когда я обрезаю - я удаляю и ключевой кадр. Появляются дикие квадратище... :)
<MagicLover> Чож делать, чож делать-то...
<andreylosev> !ping
<ubuntuhelp> 100500 bytes from google.com (100.500.0.0): icmp_seq=100 ttl=500 time=0 ms
<MagicLover> Менкодером всё пережимать что ли...
<PDmitrikov> пользует кто ATI Radeon HD5850?
<marfx000> расскажите как узнать какой процесс использует своп и сколько он памяти использует в нём?
<kamyshovyy> !ask > PDmitrikov
<ubuntuhelp> PDmitrikov, please see my private message
<dmay> ati и на винде то глючное мамно, а вы его опять в линупс суете...
<MagicLover> А как мне сделать, чтобы mencoder начал кодировать с определённого кадра, а не со времени. -ss только со времени идёт вроде бы....
<PDmitrikov> <dmay> а я его не сувал, я линух сверху положил )))
<kamyshovyy> MagicLover: наскока помню, что дета слышал, что ктото видел, как кто то пробовал mcoderом-ом - сказал кривая прога
<MagicLover> O_o
<MagicLover> Насколько я слышал лучшая. :)
<kamyshovyy> хз
<kamyshovyy> MagicLover: не возражаю, но кривоватая
<MagicLover> Дык а чем?
<MagicLover> Какие альтернативы?
<kamyshovyy> зло разное
<freenetwork> привет
<freenetwork> sudo -u gdm dbus-launch gnome-appearance-properties
<freenetwork> теперь висит демон, как убрать?
<[koshka]> ня
<kamyshovyy> няшка @}->--
<[koshka]> куда же Артус подевался?
<freenetwork> хелп..
<dmay> [koshka]: здраствуйте, товарищ виртуал
<[koshka]> dmay: ой, многоуважаемый dmay , здравствуйте
<[koshka]> давно я вас не видела ))))
<PDmitrikov> кто-нибудь скажет что-нибудь по поводу ATI Radeon HD5850?
<dmay> ну я уже всё сказал, вряд ли кто-нить что-нить добавит ^_^
<kamyshovyy> sharikoff: геть додому в талк
<dmay> PDmitrikov: это долбаная лотерея, у кого-то сразу заводится, кто-то месяцами воюет
<PDmitrikov> завестись - завелось, подлагивает
<kamyshovyy> !ATI > PDmitrikov
<ubuntuhelp> PDmitrikov, please see my private message
<kamyshovyy> !pm > PDmitrikov
<ubuntuhelp> PDmitrikov, please see my private message
<freenetwork> sudo -u gdm dbus-launch gnome-appearance-properties
<freenetwork>  теперь висит демон, как убрать?
<kamyshovyy> !ask > freenetwork
<ubuntuhelp> freenetwork, please see my private message
<kamyshovyy> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> kamyshovyy, Понг.
 * chelaxe погладил [koshka] за ухом
<chelaxe> ку
<chemodan71> Прошёл Маджонг на лёгком уровне за 2 мин. 54 сек.) Это мой рекорд на сегодняшний день.)
<freenetwork> поставил 10.10 все оке. ребут. Граб. выбрал ubuntu. грузится, все норм. а потом черный экран. все гуи не робят. только алт снтр ф1
<freenetwork> терминал
<z13> chelaxe: ку
<[koshka]> chelaxe: мр :)
<chelaxe> z13: ку
<AndreX> test
<ubuntuhelp> AndreX, Понг понг понг...
 * andreylosev is away: but he'll be back tomorrow
<Nastya> что такое Bazaar?
<kamyshovyy> рынок
<z13> Bazaar (ранее известная как Bazaar-NG, имя утилиты командной строки bzr) — распределённая система управления версиями...
<Nastya> What is the differnect between Bazaar and SVN?
<Nastya> I've found the bazaar plugin for SVN and i just can't realize what's the connection between them
<andreylosev> Nastya, http://lmgtfy.com/?q=bazaar+vs+svn
<andreylosev> also, this is a russian channel
<andreylosev> and judging your name you seem to be russian
<dmay> andreylosev: просто у этого бота опять локализация слетела (
<andreylosev> а Nastya бот?
<Nastya> andreylosev,  Nut judging but according ;)
<andreylosev> or looking at
<andreylosev> but you get the point
<dmay> andreylosev: любой в интернете, кто прикидывается девушками - либо бот либо виртуал либо толстый бородатый мужик. очевидно же.
<dmay> Nastya: так ведь?
<Nastya> andreylosev, I got the point - It was coming right before a comma.
<Nastya> dmay, For sure
<chosen_one> @voice Nastya
<andreylosev> lmao
<chosen_one> @voice andreylosev
<andreylosev> у нас не любят толстых бородатых мужиков?
<dmay> chosen_one: скай, что у тебя за привычка неизвестно кем прикидываться? в разведке не служил часом? )
<chosen_one> @voice andreylosev
<dmay> andreylosev: а кто ж их любит?
<andreylosev> это ж линукс
<dmay> ладно-б просто бородатый... но толстый это же фи
<dmay> и вообще, где мой плюсик?
<chosen_one> dmay: ты не получаешь плюсы:)ты получаешь баны на час обычно:)
<chosen_one> dmay: дать?
<andreylosev> http://dilbert.com/strips/comic/1995-06-24/
<dmay> злые модеры пошли, злыыые...
<dmay> andreylosev: с 95го много изменилось!
<dmay> теперь у линуксоедов есть 4ые кеды, sooo sexy :3
<andreylosev> фи
<andreylosev> впрочем, о вкусах не спорят
<andreylosev> особенно о кедах
<dmay> не, ну они, конечно, срисованы с висты, но что поделаешь
<dmay> 3и вон вообще с хрюши срисовывали
<andreylosev> линус торвальдс после выхода четвертых кедов перешел на гном
 * Nastya gives voice to ubuntuhelp
<[koshka]> омг)
<AndreX> )
<dmay> да, фигово разводить срач со стороны кедофагов
<dmay> видимо, кеды действительно мамно
<andreylosev> и тормозят
<andreylosev> это общепризнанно
<chosen_one> andreylosev: 4.6 говорят стали полегче
<andreylosev> вот что говорят ученые http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=linux_desktop_vitals
<andreylosev> line graphs inside
<chosen_one> andreylosev: фороникс - ученые?ты небось еще и в британских веришь
<andreylosev> правда, кеды 4.4
<andreylosev> верю
<Lynk> Прива народ, буквально полтора часа назад спрашивал о совмещении Ubuntu 10.04 и Linux Mint 10 так вот что хочу сказать. За исключением автоматически установленного софта совместимость прошла на ура))
<jillsmitt> Qt: 4.7.1
<jillsmitt> KDE Development Platform: 4.6.00 (4.6.0)
<jillsmitt> kde4-config: 1.0
<AndroUser> о каком совмещении речь?
<jillsmitt> Ubuntu 10.04 и Ubuntu Mint 10
<jillsmitt> =)
<andreylosev> ubuntu mint?
<andreylosev> это что-то новое
<jillsmitt> ну дык а че
<jillsmitt> так оно и есть
<jillsmitt> mubuntu я бы даже сказал =)
<Nastya> andreylosev, http://lmgtfy.com/?q=ubuntu+mint
<andreylosev> Nastya, там только про линукс минт
<andreylosev> а убунту минт может быть гибридом между убунту и минт
<Nastya> andreylosev, Зануда
<Lynk> andreylosev, эээ... вообще то минт это и есть убунту просто минт это что то вроде пофиксенной и модернизированной убунты
<Nastya> кстати, правила запрещают скидывать сюда ссылки с ютьюба?
<chosen_one> Nastya: если они по делу - нет
<jillsmitt> минт это убунту + ремастерсис
<jillsmitt> это даже не дистрибутив, это форк
<chosen_one> jillsmitt: там есть несколько своих решений типо минт меню, минтбакап и прочего ненужного
<jillsmitt> это не их решения
<Nastya> А правда что группа Kreator идет только под  KDE?
<markmx> ровно как и аниме тока под кедами
<inkvizitor68sl> jillsmitt, да уже давно нет
<inkvizitor68sl> jillsmitt, LMDE то откуда =) ?
 * jillsmitt махнул рукой
<markmx> приветствую, вопрос такой, если sudo modprobe modulname запускает модуль, то какая команды его выгружает?
<inkvizitor68sl> markmx, reboot жеж!
<markmx> а без ребута?
<inkvizitor68sl> а без ребута man modprobe
<inkvizitor68sl> и читать про магическую опцию -r
<markmx> счас будем пробовать =) кажется я понял как поборот ошибочные выгрузки в асус ф3са
<teska[work]> добрый день.
<teska[work]> подскожите пожалуйста консольную команду для старта GUI
<markmx> хохохохохоу инквизитор =) дай лапу
<inkvizitor68sl> нету у меня лап уе
<markmx> тезка, гном или иксы?
<inkvizitor68sl> уже
<inkvizitor68sl> teska, startx
<teska[work]> гном
<markmx> инвкизитор - поотрывали? али растут не туда? =)
<[DarkMist]> вечер добрый!!
<markmx> здаров
<inkvizitor68sl>  /etc/init.d/{kdm,xdm,gdm} start
<inkvizitor68sl> markmx, а зачем они?
<markmx> тезка в твоем случае gdm
<inkvizitor68sl> markmx, печатаю телепатически лавно
<[DarkMist]> помогите найти файл /.bash_profile  пытась настройить RVM
<inkvizitor68sl> [DarkMist], cat ~/.bash_profile
<markmx> whereis bash_ptofile
<hosen_one> [DarkMist]: этот фаил в корне хомяка твоего
<[DarkMist]> напиано править баш а я его что то ненахожу
<[DarkMist]> тут только баш логаут хистори
<inkvizitor68sl> [DarkMist], 1) почитать мануалы.
<[DarkMist]> ))
<inkvizitor68sl> [DarkMist], 2) почитать мануалы.
<inkvizitor68sl> [DarkMist], 3) почитать мануалы.
<[DarkMist]> так хорошо !  .bashrc  это он??
<inkvizitor68sl> да создай ты его уже блин
<[DarkMist]> root@darkBuntu:~# cat ~/.bash_profile
<[DarkMist]> cat: /home/darkmist/.bash_profile: Нет такого файла или каталога
<markmx> lfhr/// gjujlb ns ,kby cxfc yfqltv dct
<markmx> блин сорри
<[DarkMist]> ??
<markmx> дарк погоди минутку счас все найдем тебе
<[DarkMist]> ладно попробую создать просто такой файл
<markmx> ты в убунте же?
<inkvizitor68sl> [DarkMist], СОЗДАЙ ФАЙЛ
<inkvizitor68sl> возьми и создаааааааааай
<markmx> ненадо создавать =) не слушай инкви, у него чота с телепатическим интерфесом
<[DarkMist]> да так и сделал))
<inkvizitor68sl> # This script file is executed by bash(1) for login shells.  By default,
<inkvizitor68sl> # it does nothing, as ~/.bashrc is already sourced by /etc/profile.
<inkvizitor68sl> машу ж
<[DarkMist]> ага щас посмотрим
<inkvizitor68sl> # This script file is executed by bash(1) for login shells.  By default,
<inkvizitor68sl> # it does nothing, as ~/.bashrc is already sourced by /etc/profile.
<markmx> блин не так прочитал мессагу от инвизитора =)
<inkvizitor68sl> inky@inky-laptop:~$ cat /usr/share/doc/adduser/examples/adduser.local.conf.examples/skel/dot.bash_profile
<inkvizitor68sl> ...
<inkvizitor68sl> PROFIT!!!!!!!1111111
<markmx> bashrc is already seduced by a cougar
<inkvizitor68sl> что ж никто манов то не читает
<markmx> я седня пробовал почитать ман для гаса
<markmx> половина команд в джини пришлось удалять =)
<markmx> так что маны тэто зло... они раскрывают тайны
<inkvizitor68sl> маны это не только man
<inkvizitor68sl> 117M	/usr/share/doc
<inkvizitor68sl> смарите сколько пищи для мозга!
<inkvizitor68sl> и это на моём сраненьком лаптопчеге
<[DarkMist]> ага налитай
<[DarkMist]> http://rvm.beginrescueend.com/rvm/install/
<[DarkMist]> поставил поэтому мануалу RVM
<markmx1> парни =) с вебкамеркой сработало, больше не выдает ошибок при гибернации =) круто то как =)
<[DarkMist]> gjrf;
<[DarkMist]> покаж
<markmx1> http://pastebin.com/qb5YJUXt вот такая прстенькая конструкция в скрипте пм-утилза
<Nastya> есть папочка /usr/share/doc - там документация и если да то как ее читать?
<markmx1> настя, там доки в открытом формате, читать хоть консолью
<markmx1> но знания англ все же понадобятся
<Nastya> markmx1,  оужос
<markmx1> а тут есть кто на гасе прогает?
<markmx1> ато в комнатке с ассмом нет русскоизычных =)
<markmx1> хеллиш ты на гасе прогаешь?
<SergeyIT> markmx1, асм подразумевает знание английского
<markmx1> я бы даже сказал - цифрового англицкого
<Nastya> SergeyIT,  Digital English? It contains two letters only:  A and B
<inkvizitor68sl> @kban --host Nastya 100500 Обход банов на канале
<Galaxy2000> что тут вообще происходит ?
<[DarkMist]> народ что значит два знака << ??
<[DarkMist]> во пример (bash < <( curl http://rvm.beginrescueend.com/releases/rvm-install-latest ))
<[DarkMist]> в баш что направить или добавить??
<teska[work]> блин, что-то не хотит у меня стартовать гуй... вроде как начинает его грузить, но на стартует. видоизменяется консоль и все :(
<[DarkMist]> стартуй нестартуй всеравно плучишь ГУЙ
<Galaxy2000> тот же ГУЙ только вид с боку =)
<Galaxy2000> даже не пытайся =)
<Galaxy2000> с другой стороны если не пытаться ничего и не произойдёт
<Galaxy2000> коварный модераст ....
<[DarkMist]> за что мне голос??? я же поэт!??
<teska[work]> просто до установки нескольких пакетов он стартовал...
<[DarkMist]> я думал на линукс канале такими можно веЗчами кидаться((
<AndreX> дров к видюже?
<Galaxy2000> У модерастов на этот счет другоем мнение
<teska[work]> нет
<teska[work]> пытаюсь postfix настроить
<AndreX> ну нет так нет
<mva> teska[work]: а при чем постфикс к гую?
<AndreX> инфы нет и ответов тоже нет
<teska[work]> просто для теста нужен лбы гуй..
<Inglar> Ïðèâåòñòâóþ âñåõ=)
<ubuntuhelp> Inglar! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<[DarkMist]> ignar BAD!
<AndreX> !q > teska[work]
<ubuntuhelp> teska[work], please see my private message
<[DarkMist]> давай ингарл
<Galaxy2000> Они здешние церберы (модерасты), у них ключи от всех замков , а значит им кто то бросит вызов :D
<[DarkMist]> давай ты первый я за тобой!!
<[DarkMist]> что пишем бан убунтухелп или чансерву??
<Galaxy2000> пишем медведу за продвижение  linux
<User419[web]> ктонить пробовал убунту на нетбуках ? как она там идет? процессор 1.6Ггц 1 гиг оперативки
<SergeyIT> а что такое медведу? (
<[DarkMist]> d hjcbb gjvjtve atlmrf ghbyznf rfr jcm hjcbb&&
<[DarkMist]> оупс
<User419[web]> +
<SergeyIT> User419[web], нормально
<[DarkMist]> в росии вроде федька
<Galaxy2000> Дмитрию Медведову - президенту
<[DarkMist]> принята на вооружение??
<[DarkMist]> я понял
<mva> Galaxy2000: он Медведев
<[DarkMist]> он про линукс в курсе
<SergeyIT> Galaxy2000, а кто это? (
<Galaxy2000> Он Медведов )
<[DarkMist]>  я ему ужО наПисал..
<Galaxy2000> о чем же ?
<[DarkMist]> про линукс чтоб  вшколах ставили
<[DarkMist]> и в институтах
<teska[work]> здравствуйте, у меня стоит ubuntu-10.10-desktop-i386. пытаюсь добиться появления графического интерфейса. он пропал после установки достаточно большего колличества пакетов, теоретически не влияющих не на интерфейс не на
<teska[work]> драйвера видио.
<User419[web]> спасиб, еще меня интересует, вебмоней в убунту возможно поставить?  вроде как через виртуал бокс можно... ЗЫ почему до сих пор нету норм версии  ВМ под линукс
<[DarkMist]> и чтобы комьютеров мне домой парочку привезли
<Galaxy2000> мда  , модераст , ты назойлив
<[DarkMist]> ))
<[Green]> люди, есть множество каналов где можно поговорить на сторонние темы, а тут мы говорим только про убунту
<Nebulosa> User419[web]: спроси разработчиков
<[DarkMist]> нет
<mva> User419[web]: что такое ВМ?
<teska[work]> веб мани
<[DarkMist]> убунту убунту и только убунту и нечего кроме РУБИ Рельс!!
<Nebulosa> Oracle VM
<User419[web]> вм вебмоней
<mva> User419[web]: light.webmoney.ru
<mva> оно даже безопаснее
<[Green]> User419[web]: используй lite
<SergeyIT> User419[web], только убунту 32бита ставь
<Inglar> íó ýò ïîíÿòíî=)
<ubuntuhelp> Inglar! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<mva> SergeyIT: почему это вдруг?
<Galaxy2000> хз толи промолчать , толи сказать что думаю ...
<mva> Inglar: это понятно только тебе и мне, а остальные твои письмена не видят
<Galaxy2000> ай ладно , бог с вами модерасты ...
<SergeyIT> mva, 1Гб памяти
<SergeyIT> mva, я тоже инглара читаю
<[koshka]> mva: мррр:)
<mva> SergeyIT: 64 бита нужны вовсе не из-за 4+ гб памяти. Тем более, он ее так или иначе в будущем будет докупать
<mva> [koshka]: мяу
<markmx> текс вернемся к моим баранам, удалось добиться стабильной гибернизации с отрубанием модуля через modprobe -r stk11xx но при пробуждении у меня в пмутилзах прописано восстанавливать модуль, однако очевидно что убунта опрашивает модули до того к
<SergeyIT> mva, а зачем на нетбуке 4Гб?
<markmx> Feb 16 18:58:36 ubuntu kernel: [  427.913299] stk11xx: Check device return error (0x0201 = 0C)
<markmx> всего 4 гига?
<markmx> =)
<User453[web]> щас вроде норм, кодировка ютф 8
<mva> SergeyIT: повторяюсь, 64 бита нунжны вовсе не из-за памяти
<SergeyIT> mva, а для чего? На нетбуке
<mva> SergeyIT: для числодробления :)
<mva> тем более, есть некоторый бинарный проприетарный софт, который под 32 бита перестали собирать :)
<mva> а вообще, на недобуке, да, 32 бита нормально будет :)
<SergeyIT>  mva, для числодробилки нужна Машина!
<mva> :)
<uvvtu> ну типа всем привет
<User453[web]> привет
<uvvtu> что нового. кого убили?
<teska[work]> здравствуйте, у меня стоит ubuntu-10.10-desktop-i386. пытаюсь добиться появления графического интерфейса. он пропал после установки достаточно большего колличества пакетов, теоретически не влияющих не на интерфейс не на
<teska[work]> драйвера видио.
<uvvtu> учи консоль
<uvvtu> иксы плохо
<teska[work]> startx не пашет :(
<uvvtu> а что пишет
<kashel> всем привет
<uvvtu> здоровл
<kashel> братья подскажите форум виндовс мобайл , очень надо
<uvvtu> dimonvideo.ru
<kashel> читал статейки
<Inglar> http://4pda.ru/forum
<loz> hi all
<kashel> полезные но мне нужно irc
<loz> а в каком репозитории лежит grub2-splashes?
<kashel> может кто знает
<teska[work]> uvvtu пишет что не может загрузить модуль vboxvideo
<teska[work]> поднято на виртуал боксе
<uvvtu> так ты виртуально запускаешь?
<loz> hi all
<loz> меня видно?
<uvvtu> тут я не помощник
<teska[work]> uvvtu да
<uvvtu> нет
<Inglar> loz	 lf ghbbdtn
<Inglar> äà ïðèâåò)
<ubuntuhelp> Inglar! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<loz> в каком репозитории лежит grub2-splashes?
<kashel> видно
<loz> или где можно скачать пакет? packages.ubuntu.com вобще его не находит
<uvvtu> в репах 10.10 и лежит
<loz> скачать бы мне, не убунта у меня
<uvvtu> http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<uvvtu> там ищи
<loz> лол
<loz> да поиск какой-то мутный у них
<uvvtu> да ладно
<uvvtu> самый нормальный
<loz> только по grub2 нашелся
<loz> по полному имени никак
<AbiGeuS> Привет всем.
<AbiGeuS> Подскажите, имею модем AnyData 510A, ubuntu 10.10
<AbiGeuS> модем вполне себе прекрасно переключается в в режим модема, network manager его норм находит
<AbiGeuS> однако, часто происходят отключения (не понятно из-за чего), после отключения модем больше не соединяет, более того, если его отключить от компа, и подключить обратно - больше не распазнается как модем. при попытке выполнить lsusb просто зависает
<bublick> Ребята здраствуйте!
<pahan> hi
<bublick> подскажет кто?  обновил систему до 10.10  всё отлично , кроме : аплет менеджера сети со временем съедает по чуть чуть оперативы , за день до 170 мб набирает
<bublick> в инете описания проблемы не встретил
<ur5imw>  вечер добрый ! как выключить тачпад на ноуте   убунту 10.10?
<UZVER> Подскажите пожалуйста как обновить Pidgin, в гугле нашёл только удаление и установку с нуля :(
<bublick> как вариант удалить и поставить его из репов через убунту твик
<UZVER> ну это понятно, а без удаления как обновить?
<bublick> ну если в официальных репах он старее версии из убунту твика то добавить оттуда репозитарий и в обновить через ту же твику
<Evgen> прив, проблема с шрифтами в браузерах. firefox вместо слов:___ а в opera текст разных размеров и накладывается друг на друга.
<UZVER> Evgen, хром попробуй)
<Evgen> тут со шрифтами проблема
<Evgen> наверное
<bublick> http://linsovet.com/touchpad-on-off кому там про тачпад надо было?
<bublick> http://ubuntual.com/tag/отключить-touchpad/
<bublick> http://ubuntulogy.org/interface/gnome-applets/2114
<UZVER> bublick, ну у меня в твике добавлен репозиторий разработчиков, но не обновляет
<bublick> :-S
<schtiel> Да, кстати про шрифты... Firefox у меня отображает не все шрифты, а только несколько стандартных, что шли с дистрибутивом. Как добавить в систему другие шрифты? kubuntu 10.04
<bublick> сам маюсь аплет сети сжирает оперативу по кускам
<bublick> через менеджер приложений можно добавить , есть ещё статья описывается добавление виндовых шрифтов
<bublick> блин раньше сдесь всегда были желающие помочь а щас тихо как то
<AbiGeuS> бублик, мне помоги:)
<bublick> я прям великий спец(( не знаю чо с аплетом этим делать и куда копать
<UZVER> Дык кто то знает как обновить Pidgin без удаления/установки?
<UZVER> мож команда какая
<nigelist> обновляется без удаления только через репы
<bublick> http://otvety.google.ru/otvety/thread?tid=058c237e39147ec9
<bublick> нигелист
<bublick> а не
<bublick> Узвер
<bublick> вот как вариант на примере трансмишна
<UZVER> nigelist, так у меня подключён реп разрабов, но не обновляет
<nigelist> а какая проблема удалить, и поставить новую версию?
<bublick> так а версии то хоть разные?
<UZVER> nigelist, я не ищу лёгких путей)
<UZVER> bublick ну да, разные
<User453[web]> народ, вопрос по вебмани, если у меня есть вебмани кипер класик то я могу перейти на  вебмани кипер лайт?
<nigelist> Полноценные операции только из классика. Ставь виртуалбокс
<ur5imw>  стоит пакет  gpointing-device-settings в нем е стоит галочка "не определять тачпад" .. но он работает... как вычлючить тачпад?
<User453[web]> ок
<XuMuK> ку, товарищщи
<nigelist> ку химик
<IchEsseDichAuf> хочу прописать двойной двд, но growisofs не хочет этого. http://pastebin.com/bKJgUbFn
<schtiel> Подскажите пожалуйста, как добавить новые шрифты в firefox?
<User762[web]> Люди подскажить пожалуйста при установки Ubuntu Go! 11.01 выскакивает ошибка Fatal: Error inserting crc32_intel(/lib/modules/2.6.37-ubuntu-go.ru-2/kernel/arch/x86/crypto/crc32c-intel.ko): No such devise     Что это значит?
<AbiGeuS> Подскажите, имею модем AnyData 510A, ubuntu 10.10. модем вполне себе прекрасно переключается в в режим модема, network manager его норм находит. однако, часто происходят отключения (не понятно из-за чего), после отключения модем больше не соединяет, более того, если е
<AbiGeuS> го отключить от компа, и подключить обратно - больше не распазнается как модем. при попытке выполнить lsusb просто зависает
<jillsmitt> осталось иксчатику по словам начать резать
<jillsmitt> и вообще будет ничетак
<AbiGeuS> а может лучше конструктив?)
<Squork> Как добавить на панель Gnome кнопку запуска консольного приложения? Я пробовал создать кнопку для mc, но при запуске простой командой mc он разворачивает прозрачную рамку (я так понял, это анимация запуска приложения?) и больше ничего не происходит. Не хочу
<schtiel> Squork: поставить галочку "Запускать в терминале" при создании кнопки попробуй.
<IchEsseDichAuf> в чём разница ключей -e и -x у gnome-terminal? вот отрывок из мана http://pastebin.com/7h7SMyWk
<Squork> schtiel: офигет:) даже не заметил :) спасибо
<Squork> а как настроить груб на запуск ntldr? а то у меня сейчас на том разделе, куда груб автоматически перенаправляет загрузку, стоит загрузчик вин7
<AndreX> update-grub?
<Squork> IchEsseDichAuf: там же написано, -х передает на исполнение остаток командной строки, а с -е можно еще написать параметры
<Squork> не-не, апдейт-груб ищет только в загрузочных областях, а на ntldr у меня сейчас управление передается из загрузочного меню вин7
<Squork> И, кстати, что я такое нажал, что у меня нумпад мышью двигает? О_о
<vir0id> народ, какие проги есть под ubuntu, наподобии Vodamail Email Extractor и Dark Mailer ?
<Squork> Что нажать, чтобы отключить управление мышью с клавиатуры?:) А то сам не понял, что нажал
<Weise> когда гимп выйдет одним окном?
<Squork> хороший вопрос:) когда-нибудь, может быть... Не тут, к сожалению на такое ответят правильно
<Squork> Что нажать, чтобы отключить управление мышью с клавиатуры?:) А то сам не понял, что нажал...
<Weise> оО
<User651[web]> нигеры
<Weise> в настройках клавы галочка управлять курсором с клавы
<User651[web]> как дела?
<skai-falkorr> @kick "User651[web]" власть белым
<Squork> Галочку нашел. А каким хоткеем это активируется?
<Weise> наверно над смотреть в списке горячих клавишей
<Squork> А это где?:)
<Weise> комбинации клавиш клавиатуры
<Weise> только я там не нашел пункта про мышь с клавы
<Weise> у тебя гном?
<Squork> да, гном
<Weise> мож в компизе
<Squork> а, пофиг:) если еще раз случайно надавлю, хоть буду знать, где оно вручную отключается
<bocsi_> dobryj vecher Vsem
<bocsi_> u menja problema, ne mogu nikak ustanavlivat pod Ubuntu 10.10 xerox WorkCentre PE114e
<bocsi_> idei, kak jego zapuskat?
<ur5imw>   а что по данному вопрос говорит все знающий гугл?
<bocsi_> ne podderzhan?
<bocsi_> na off site netu driverov
<ur5imw>  ... а по форумам?
<bocsi_> pytalsa ustanavlivat pe120tym, vrodi nachinajet podogrev, nachinajet krutit, no ne pechatajet
<bocsi_> ur5imw: malo.. pol chasa sto ustanovlen linux :) polnyj "chajnik"
<ur5imw>  старый ксеерокс?
<bocsi_> da..
<bocsi_> 2001-go goda
<ur5imw>  нучно где то искать дрова.. хотябы ввиде исходников
<bocsi_> vot prijehali k takomu voprosu, kotoruju ne mogu sam resit :)
<bocsi_> za to i zdes ja..
<ur5imw>  ну сейчас постморю я гугл
<bocsi_> spasibo
<venseel> ураа -) после трех дней использования я наконец то жовел убунту до глюка -) http://s010.radikal.ru/i311/1102/93/aa32f586994b.png
<[Green]> bocsi_: транслит запрещен
<bocsi_> ne nasol kak dobavit russkije bukvy
<bocsi_> vtoroj: netu kirillicy na klaviature :(
<Sergey_IT> bocsi_, http://us.yhs4.search.yahoo.com/yhs/search?fr=altavista&itag=ody&q=ubuntu+xerox+WorkCentre+PE114e&kgs=1&kls=0
<Steel_Rat> venseel, лучше б с -КаТюШкОй- поговорил, а то она болеет.
<[Green]> bocsi_: пункт 2.7 http://help.ubuntu.ru/terms/irc
<inkvizitor68sl> @voice bocsi_
<bocsi_> ok..
<ur5imw>  bocsi_:http://ualinux.com/index.php/forum/10/88---xerox-wc-pe-114e посмотри
<bocsi_> ur5imw: ok..
<venseel> Steel_Rat: слава богу она не мной больна -) это моя начальница
<Steel_Rat> venseel, :D тем более
<venseel> Steel_Rat: пока она болеет никто не имеет мне моск -)
<venseel> Steel_Rat: только скучно что то
<venseel> Steel_Rat: может правда поговорить? -))
<bocsi_> ur5imw: \o
<bocsi_> болшое спасибо за помоч
<kochevnik> Всем привет.
<Sergey_IT> bocsi_, изучай, и нашему полку прибудет )
<bocsi_> :)
<bocsi_> надеюс получитса
<kochevnik> У меня такая проблема. При запуске системы не работает звук. Точнее, он вообще работает, но выключен. Что мне надо сделать, чтобы он "по умолчанию" был включен. Моя система Ubuntu 10.10
<_GerarD_> Всем здрям!
<chelaxe> т
<ur5imw>  bocsi_ получиться:)
<staff_nowa> всем привет проблема на ubuntu server 9.04 apt-get source postfix You must put some 'source'
<bocsi_> :(
<staff_nowa> какого репозитория не хватает :?
<staff_nowa> вроде уже нашёл
<bocsi_> ur5imw: Вы должны быть в группе lp, или шаманьте с правами на lp0 ?
<bocsi_> He получиться
<bublick> блин натолкните на мыслю почему  апплет  память оперативную отъедает со временем, такое ощущение что он логи ведёт и в виртуалке их записывает
<bocsi_> ur5imw: PM
<Encoder> bublick:  утечка памяти, быдлокод
<bublick> я рад(( знать бы как поправить, в инете проблемы такой не встретил а перегружать иксы неохота
<bublick> 170 мегов для аплета жирно сильно
<inkvizitor68sl> а ента
<inkvizitor68sl> под ббубунтой пульты то вообще работают?
<[Green]> inkvizitor68sl: под ubuntu друг мой, под ubuntu
<inkvizitor68sl> на вопрос то ответьет )
<dmay> inkvizitor68sl: под бубунтой всё работает
<[Green]> inkvizitor68sl: я не пользовался, то в теории должно
<dmay> inkvizitor68sl: просто она бубунта не просто так. да и логотип намекае :3
<inkvizitor68sl> кхе кхе
<inkvizitor68sl> пашет, lirc есть
<inkvizitor68sl> осталось придумать, зачем мне пульт на компе
<dmay> inkvizitor68sl: очевидно же - понтоваться
<inkvizitor68sl> не...
<inkvizitor68sl> ну надо придумать
<inkvizitor68sl> хм
<inkvizitor68sl> монитор на стенку в лом вешать
<inkvizitor68sl> музыку я с ноута слушаю
<inkvizitor68sl> хм
<inkvizitor68sl> http://web-store.oversun.ru/oversun/Microserver/microserver-12.jpg кто мне расскажет что там за слот над PCI ?
<vir0id> urban terror на Acer Aspire one потянет?
<inkvizitor68sl> vir0id, нет
<vir0id> мде... а Cs летает
<Sergey_IT> vir0id, урбан тоже полетит... если бук в окно...
<dmay> inkvizitor68sl: там же написано оО
<inkvizitor68sl> и что там написано) ?
<inkvizitor68sl> а
<dmay> SLOT 2-2 IPMI
<inkvizitor68sl> эээ
<vir0id> Sergey_IT обычно все в карман предлогают, а ты сразу в окно =)))))
<inkvizitor68sl> а не pciex1 ?
<dmay> а PCI-ex у тебя уже не PCI? )
<Sergey_IT> inkvizitor68sl: 2-1 pciex1
<dmay> inkvizitor68sl: http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/PCI_Express
<dmay> нэ?
<inkvizitor68sl> короче
<inkvizitor68sl> поставлю вопрос по другому
<inkvizitor68sl> в ЭТО можно воткнуть одновременно сетевуху и какую нибудь плату с SATA ?
<inkvizitor68sl> блин
<inkvizitor68sl> диллема(
<dmay> inkvizitor68sl: если есть молоток, то всё можно. а если хочешь что оно ещё и работало, то сомнительно
<Sergey_IT> inkvizitor68sl, воткнуть всё можно ? ))
<inkvizitor68sl> HTPC с атомом и с hd1080
<inkvizitor68sl> или hp microserver
<inkvizitor68sl> у атом в плюсах то, что я смогу воткнуть туда 7 хардов
<inkvizitor68sl> у атома*
<anonymus> гмм
<inkvizitor68sl> а мне надо 5
<inkvizitor68sl> точнее у меня уже есть 5 hdd
<dmay> а, ты опять... ну подкопи деньжат и купи оба
<inkvizitor68sl> у HP плюс в том, что оно тихое
<inkvizitor68sl> dmay, а ставить то куда) ?
<inkvizitor68sl> и нафига =) ?
<anonymus> а можно такой же, только с перламутровыми пуговицами?
<dmay> inkvizitor68sl: под стол. у Ъ-ойтишнека под столом помещается полутерафлоповый кластер. и ещё остаётся место для коллекции онеме на двдшках ^_^
<inkvizitor68sl> dmay, та ну нафег
<inkvizitor68sl> блин
<inkvizitor68sl> или планшет взять
<inkvizitor68sl> ААААААААААаааааааААААААААаааааАААААаАААААааАААААааААААА
<dmay> inkvizitor68sl: ТИХО!
<dmay> inkvizitor68sl: меня осенило!
<dmay> inkvizitor68sl: я знаю решение твоей дилемы!
<dmay> inkvizitor68sl: просто перешли деньги мне!
<dmay> и всё, никаких мук выбора!
<inkvizitor68sl> неее
<anonymus> да вы упоротые
<inkvizitor68sl> dmay, фих тебе
<dmay> anonymus: это мы ещё про КДЕ не вспоминали :3
<Weise> hunt [-V]  [-v] [-i interface]
<dmay> inkvizitor68sl: жмотъ
<anonymus> http://vkontakte.ru/video44326003_159163791
<Weise> что это значит?
<anonymus> они плывут за вами
<dmay> Weise: это значит, что ты не умеешь читать нотацию параметров запуска cli-утилит, очевидно же
<Weise> объясни
<Weise> hunt wlan0 пишу, но не работает
<dmay> ни за что
<dmay> а -i перед interface тебя не смущает?
<Weise> что это значит?
<dmay> подсказка: что надо напечатать на две буковки больше
<Weise> dmay, прости, я тупой:)
<Weise> скажи
<dmay> естественный отбор не прощает тупых 8]
<Weise> а ты проаешь?
<Weise> прощаешь?
<inkvizitor68sl> всё, я решил
<inkvizitor68sl> покупаю материнку на атоме
<inkvizitor68sl> чтобы потом не мучать моск
<inkvizitor68sl> а там уже че получиццо =)
<Sergey_IT> великий русский авось.. )
<Weise> Sergey_IT, hunt [-V]  [-v] [-i interface]. объясни, как надо писать)
<Weise> я пишу hunt wlan0
<Weise> но не работает
<Sergey_IT> Weise, это не ко мне (
<Weise> а к кому? dmay, не говорит
<Sergey_IT> пытай... с пристрастием )
<dmay> ну ёшкин кот, скажите ему уже про эту -i wlan0 кто нить, мне морально-этические принципы не позволяют >.<
<Weise> dmay, -i interface Listen on this interface. Default is eth0. а какие еще 2 буквы?)
<dmay> Weise: если даже зайчатков английского нет, то хоть гуглотранслейтом воспользуйся, ну пожааалуйста? ну всё же очевидно же в манах пишут же
<dmay> ну или русифицированые маны поставь, как какая-нить блондинка >.<
<anonymus> ой
<anonymus> я блондинка :(
<anonymus> бида-бида
<anonymus> или просто русский?
<anonymus> гмм
<tepliy> q all
<tepliy> отчего некоторые видеофайлы (например .vob) невозможно смотреть в дефолтном тотеме, а, допустим, в влц все пучком???
<inkvizitor68sl> tepliy, у vlc свои кодеки
<Weise> dmay, скажи
<tepliy> тоесть выкинуть тотем, или его можно научить?
<inkvizitor68sl> можно научить
<inkvizitor68sl> гугли по "ubuntu твояверсия кодеки"
<tepliy> ок
<tepliy> а ну я конечно не совсем корректно выразился, тотем воспроизводит (.vob) но жутко тормозя при этом (покадрово)
<inkvizitor68sl> а.
<inkvizitor68sl> это ты просто выкинь тотем =)
<TomFarr> http://www.linux.org.ru/gallery/5911835.png трололо
<only_you> +100500
<only_you> lie to me классный сериал
<inkvizitor68sl> дааа....трололо )
<himik> омг...
<zozipaa> xubuntu 10 для чайников совсем не подходит?  а то я вот чота чайник... никак звука немогу добится... играет только через интегрированую а через usb emu 0202 - никак.. но, цуко, видит её везде...
<TomFarr> zozipaa, ты через что настроиваешь?
<zozipaa> <TomFarr> через встроеный микшер... дамал как в убунте просто будет.. там проблем вобще невозникало
<DaZler1> доброго всем вечера
<DaZler1> ребят кто vsftp настраивал у себя????
<TomFarr> zozipaa, я не представляю какой микшер в крысе
<TomFarr> не помню
<TomFarr> DaZler1, что та мсложного? Что именно ты не можешь настроить?
<TomFarr> !кто
<TomFarr> !calc кто
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='calc \xd0\xba\xd1\x82\xd0\xbe'
<zozipaa> <TomFarr> рульс аудию..
<DaZler1> TomFarr: авторизация под виртуальными юзерами не проходит почему-то
<zozipaa> <TomFarr> или ххотя нет... ну вобщем какой он мне нужен непонятно... ни альса ни пусть ничё не дают
<DaZler1> TomFarr: под лольными тоже не заходит
<TomFarr> !calc кто=кто нибудь ставил(использовал,ковырял)  - плохой вопрос. Правильная формулировка вопроса: У меня не работает "X"   в программе "Y"
<TomFarr> !сфдс rnj
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='rnj'
<TomFarr> !кто=кто нибудь ставил(использовал,ковырял)  - плохой вопрос. Правильная формулировка вопроса: У меня не работает "X"   в программе "Y"
<TomFarr> !кто
<TomFarr> Что это значит под лольными?
<TomFarr> Права на каталог смотрел?
<DaZler1> * под локальными, сори
<DaZler1> как выложить конфиг, я покажу
<DaZler1> !past
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='past'
<TomFarr> paste.org
<TomFarr> zozipaa, dmesg
<inkvizitor68sl> paste.pro
<zozipaa> TomFarr, о , матьперемать! я сделал! всётаки метод тыка хорош во всех делах!
<zozipaa> правда другой микшер ставить пришлось
<TomFarr> поздравляю
<DaZler1> вот http://goo.gl/aGRBM
<DaZler1> еще я не знаю для чего строки: 23, 26
<DaZler1> вернее 26 для списка юзеров, но по ниму не авторизовывается
<TomFarr> проверь права на /home/matrix/ftp
<TomFarr> права на чтение каталога проверь ты же в своём собственном каталоге создал
<TomFarr> права только у пользователя matrix
<TomFarr> DaZler1, оно?
<DaZler1> drwxr-xr-x 3 root   root   4096 2010-12-21 00:32 ftp
<DaZler1> мне нужно что бы и локальные пользователи заходили и пользователи из vsftpd.user_list
<TomFarr> открывай mc и в не выставляй для пользователей группы ftp права хотябы на чтение
<DaZler1> в знаком значении не подскажите как это будет выглядить?
<DaZler1> в смысле в цифрах
<TomFarr> а хз на конце xr кажется
<TomFarr> 07777
<DaZler1> вот так: drwsrwsrwt 3 root   root   4096 2010-12-21 00:32 ftp
<TomFarr> хозяин все равно рут почимуто... ну попробуй сей час войти
<TomFarr> и если выкинет то ошибку в студию
<DaZler1> под локальным пробовать?
<DaZler1> 530 Permission denied.
<DaZler1> Login failed.
<TomFarr> mc установлен?
<DaZler1> угу
<TomFarr> запускай
<DaZler1> ок
<TomFarr> приходи в /home/matrix
<DaZler1> ок
<TomFarr> C-x o
<DaZler1> что это
<TomFarr> d vty. rjvvfylf dkfltktw
<TomFarr> владелец в меню комманда
<TomFarr> в меню файл
<TomFarr> ты из под судо запустил mc&
<TomFarr> ?
<TomFarr> bkb ns gjl henjv&
<TomFarr> или ты под рутом?
<DaZler1> через судо
<TomFarr> угу
<DaZler1> ток я не найду тут в меню пользователя
<TomFarr> В меню файл выбери сначала каталог свой потом в меню файл находи владелец
<TomFarr> владелец
<TomFarr> владелец\группа
<TomFarr> нашел?
<TomFarr> Меняй там владельца и группу и жми установить если под судо то всё изменится
<DaZler1> в меню нет владельца
<TomFarr> как блин нет?
<TomFarr> файл видешь?
<TomFarr> меню файл
<TomFarr> меню ФАЙЛ
<DaZler1> угу нашел
<DaZler1> появилось окно с пользователями
<TomFarr> группу ftp находи
<TomFarr> и выбери её
<DaZler1> выбрал
<TomFarr> имя пользователя неизвестно группа ftp
<TomFarr> И установить и пробуй снова конектить
<TomFarr> только из под пользователя из группы ftp
<DaZler1> а в "файл" что выбрать
<inkvizitor68sl> чо твариццо?
<TomFarr> DaZler1, владелец\группа
<DaZler1> пробую
<TomFarr> у тебя курсор mc на твоём каталоге стоит выбранный?
<DaZler1> да
<TomFarr> тогда выбирай владельца группу жми установитьи пробуй по новой зайти
<DaZler1> тоже самое
<DaZler1> 530 Permission denied.
<DaZler1> Login failed.
<TomFarr> cat /etc/group
<updoznak> Доброго времени коллеги )
<inkvizitor68sl> вечера
<DaZler1> вот http://goo.gl/9d6Rs
<updoznak> OS FreeNAS на бсде , в ней есть торрент клиент трасмишн , скармиливаю ему торент файл , он его пережевывает , но вдруг отрыгивает и говорит , что нет желудка. Тобишь но сач директори, хотя дирректория создана права даны. Смущает
<updoznak> одна весч двойной слэшь в пути сохранения файла
<TomFarr> DaZler1, и где хоть один юзверь в группе ftp?
<DaZler1> нету
<TomFarr> открывай редактор и добавляй пользователей в группу ftp
<TomFarr> access alowed
<inkvizitor68sl> DaZler1, чего ты сделать то пытаешься?
<TomFarr> получить доступ по фтп
<inkvizitor68sl> <DaZler1> мне нужно что бы и локальные пользователи заходили и пользователи из vsftpd.user_list ?
<TomFarr> ни одного пользователя в группе фтп нет
<DaZler1> если мы пользователя создадим, то он будет считаться уже локальным. А мне хотелось бы что бы авторизация шла из  этого списка: vsftpd.user_list
<TomFarr> гы. да ты не создавай его просто в список добавь у него ведь других прав не будет он даже в собственной группе состоять не будет
<updoznak> http://storage5.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0217/h_1297892112_c8e1033531.png
<DaZler1> а как просмотреть список пользователей
<TomFarr> ну на сколько я вижу у тебя их 1
<DaZler1> я до этого создавал пользователя, название забыл
<TomFarr> нету
<TomFarr> плохо создавал
<updoznak> о допер , прав не хватает трасмишну создать директорию в папке и он ругается
<DaZler1> как будет выглядить команда с пользователем в группе ftp
<DaZler1> одной строкой что бы
<updoznak> пошлите меня к экзорцистам
<updoznak> русскоговорящим
<Sergey_IT> совсем русско?
<TomFarr> убейте меня пожалуйста расчлените меня и разбросайте в разные стороны ашметки!!!! Ну я же сказал открой просто редактор и просто впиши туда имена пользователей
<updoznak> Sergey_IT: ага , ну те , что бсдошники
<TomFarr> через запятую
<updoznak> блин мну никто не понимает , надо проще говорить. Как пройти на канал в ребятам владеющим знаниями в области FreeBSD
<TomFarr> man adduser
<TomFarr> irc.rusnet.ru 6667 #freebsd
<Umren> rusnet sux
<Umren> updoznak, /join #freebsd
<Umren> updoznak, 351 человек
<updoznak> Umren: чансерв вещает: нужно быть приглашенным
<Umren> updoznak, я им не был
<Umren> но зашел
<Umren> вполне возможно причина в том, что у тебя не зарегестрирован ник
<updoznak> #freebsd: Cannot join channel (+i) - you must be invited
<DaZler1> все вроде добавил
<Umren> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_0X1ggm5ZqsA/TVHNTjqPVwI/AAAAAAAALHA/j1YQetHWOkY/s1600/4Drushin.jpg
<DaZler1> т.е. вот: ftp:x:119:user
<updoznak> как его зарегать ? Не подскажите литинг
<updoznak> *листинг
<Umren> updoznak, зачем тебе парни с фрибсд если ты не знаешь как зарегать ник ?
<updoznak> Мдя я не помню
<Umren> updoznak, http://freenode.net/faq.shtml
<updoznak> Поднял фринас , он на коде бсди
<Umren> фринас это жалкая подделка
<DaZler1> TomFarr: после этого по-пробовать подключится?
<Umren> с ним те никто не поможет, потому что им бсдшники не пользуются
<updoznak> там торент траспишн , когда подцепляешь торр файл , он говорит , что мол но сач директори
<updoznak> хотя директори есть
<Umren> updoznak, регь ник http://freenode.net/faq.shtml и го на #freebsd
<TomFarr> DaZler1 после этого adduser и создать всех вписанных пользователей
<DaZler1> ну я одного создал
<DaZler1> он все-равно не заходит
<TomFarr> А попробуй локально зайти под ним
<TomFarr> ты его разлочил?
<DaZler1> это как
<updoznak_> как то русского гостеприимства не хватает там на фрибсд
<Sergey_IT> так не ходи туда, здесь лучше )
<updoznak_> тут не подсказывают , хочу сегодня файлосвалку убрать в чулан и забыть про нее до апгрейда
<updoznak_> http://storage5.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0217/h_1297894375_c8e1033531.png
<updoznak_> вот скрин кстати
<r1za> кто может помочь в лс?
<zozipaa> кто подскажет почему исполняяемый файл незапускается двойным кликом в крысе ?
<Sergey_IT>  r1za, а здесь что, нельзя?
<zozipaa> тогда и мне тоже надо помоч в лс
<maxpayne> тебе по крысе надо? или в крысе? второе звучит как то не понятно тогда
<r1za> в общем проблема вследующем ,удалил с рабочего стола папку с файлами :музыка,игра,фотки нажатием -Shift+Del ?-эти файлы можно востановить!
<zozipaa> maxpayne, ну и мне тоже непонятно он ваще никак не запускается
<maxpayne> zozipaa, edit-pref-вторая вкладка и там найдешь... посмотри, можт поможешь... или в настройках мыши...
<zozipaa> бам разбиратся. спасибо
<maxpayne> не за что пока что ;)
<maxpayne> блин, ток сча заметил что буквы не те пропечатал...
<r1za> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<maxpayne> riza а в places если посмотреть, м?
<r1za> не уловил...это где?
<maxpayne> ну в панели гномовской... попробуй запустить nautilus. можт файлы сами по себе не удалились...
<maxpayne> а вообще, для тонкой настройки исползуй ubuntu tweak.
<updoznak_> ля надо менять профессию , в течении двух часов не могу найти решение , начинаю нервничать нехилою Подамся в офпланктон буду админам душу есть....
<maxpayne> знак, ночера. ты о чем?
<Sergey_IT> updoznak_, а что за профессия?
<maxpayne> Сергей, приветствую
<updoznak_> Sergey_IT: Инженер систем связи
<maxpayne> кстати, а реально ли вот устрится на хорошую рабу со ср.обр.? подруга в аське спрашивает...
<updoznak_> maxpayne: все раельно
<r1za> редовой user Новичек,в мире Linux
<updoznak_> сейчас , пока еще чаще всего решает интеллект а не образование, а понятия эти различны
<maxpayne> знак, прост парится ужасно по этому поводу. уже не надеится даже... собеседований кучу прошла, а толку 0...
<updoznak_> пусть читает журнал HR или блог какой нить про HR
<himik> updoznak_: как раз чаще решает образование, на интеллект смотрят потом...
<updoznak_> я тож в линукс ньюби , 3 месяца как
<maxpayne> знак, да блин... я вот к примеру хожу по салонам сотовой, магазам электроники. задаю банальный вопрос мол что и как. только бубунят что то и все. чему их учат в образовательных центрах ихних, неизвестно...
<maxpayne> химик, добер ночер. или чего у тебя там? =)
<updoznak_> himik: а вот уж это зависит от тебя , если ты пришел на собеседование сунул диплом и сидишь мычишь , то ессно смотрят на диплом
<himik> у меня 2 часа ночу я шел спать мимо компа...
<updoznak_> himik: )))
<maxpayne> химик, значит застрянешь тут)))) со мной такое по жизни...
<maxpayne> видимо не застрял :D
<updoznak_> maxpayne: Так про салоны оно и ясно , но говорят люди по разному , если ты как робот будешь выдавать полученную на тренингах инфу , то это одно. А если плюс к тренингам ты сам копнешь инфу из инета или из памяти это другое. Ну и
<updoznak_> всякие поведенческие триксы
<maxpayne> да я вот сам больше их знаю, а нахожусь в таком же положении что и моя подруга...
<maxpayne> прост интересуюсь, читаю и т.д.
<maxpayne> кстать, есть кто разбирающийся во флюксбоксе? настроить не могу
<updoznak_> А у меня деградация (( Раньше было время я знал наизусть большую часть железа в магазинах нашего города , преимущества , отличия нюансы. Полгода назад пошел в магазин за новым компьютером , зашел ткнул пальцем отдал деньгу
<updoznak_>  и пошел домой.......
<r1za> парни как testdiskom востоновить файлы из dumpa???
<r1za> кто нить знает??
<maxpayne> риз, сорь, я не в курсе... не пользовал
<r1za> блин парни ваще засада)))) я так накасячил терь парю голову как все вернуть на место!!
<r1za> Disk /dev/sda - 250 GB / 232 GiB - CHS 30402 255 63
<r1za>      Partition                  Start        End    Size in sectors
<r1za>  1 * HPFS - NTFS              0   1  1 30399 254 63  488375937
<r1za> clusters_per_index_record 1
<r1za> Extrapolated boot sector and current boot sector are identical.
<maxpayne> в терминале запусти наутилус и посмотри что будет... можт эта домашняя папка была типа ярлыка такого...
<r1za> нет в том то и дело что папка была создана на рабочем столе
<r1za> и там еще папки в нутри с файлами!!
<maxpayne> ты полностью удалил т.е. тупо стер с диска или переместил в корзину? сорь, я немного туплю сча...
<Sergey_IT> r1za, велкам в мир компутеров! Чтобы чему-то научиться, иногда надо что-то потерять
<r1za> r1za> в общем проблема вследующем ,удалил с рабочего стола папку с файлами :музыка,игра,фотки нажатием -Shift+Del ?-эти файлы можно востановить!
<updoznak_> Sergey_IT: золотое правило линукса
<updoznak_> r1za: да если не писал ничего поверх
<r1za> ну не бывает же так!! можно файлы после формата востановить а тут зассада))
<updoznak_> r1za: да даже если форматировалб но не писал поверх ничего
<r1za> я запутался аааааааа.........
<r1za> шеф все пропало!!!!!
<updoznak_> забрось все , ложись спать
<updoznak_> перед сном открой форточку на 10 минут. Завтра проснешься все сделаешь.
<poporul> вв
<poporul> кто знает чем bash -e отличается от bash
<updoznak_> я спать всем досвидания
<poporul> аууу
<r1za> я не знаю ,знал бы ответил)
<poporul> окэ)
<r1za> я еще зеленый только с хрюши слез )
<maxpayne> риз, поздравляю =) я уж как чуть более полугода слез)))
<r1za> я как бы тоже) просто не было времени в нете посидеть,повникать
<r1za> ubuntu 10.04)
<maxpayne> дык я также))) поставил, понравилось и разбирался уже с установленной системы т.е. искал инфу и прочее
#ubuntu-ru 2011-02-17
<sylion> всем привет, народ что делать если wine не видит локальной сети??
<r1za> Локальное окружение???
<sylion> ну да, инет видит, а когда пытаюсь в КС например сервер создать, то не видит соединения...
<sylion> и в других играх также
<Lynk> народ есть кто не спит?
<ViruSkin> Приветы
<ViruSkin> искренне извиняюсь за своё грубое выражение. простите меня
<U2O>  /msg NickServ identify password
<r1za> не сплю
<|^DEMOSS^|> Привет народ
<|^DEMOSS^|> !ops
<ubuntuhelp> Кастую операторов на канал! [Green], [Raiden], [doctor], Escsun, Aceler, Landgraff, bazhang, Agafonov или skyrider.
<|^DEMOSS^|> У меня с нового года ники в бане - demoss \ ^demoss
<|^DEMOSS^|> Cybvbnt ,fys
<|^DEMOSS^|> снимите баны
<skai> |^DEMOSS^|: нету тя в бане
<academ> Всем привет !!!
<|^DEMOSS^|> skai: Lj,hjt enhj
<|^DEMOSS^|> доброе утро
<|^DEMOSS^|> skai: Посмотри тогда мут или еще что связанное с ником  demoss
<|^DEMOSS^|> academ: ghbdtncnde.
<|^DEMOSS^|> приветствую
<academ> Подскажите по iptables, в инструкции пишется что необходимо сконфигурировать ядро, это абязательноя процедура или это если я собираю своё ядро.
<|^DEMOSS^|> если свое
<|^DEMOSS^|> а так - просто ставишь и настраиваешь
<academ> Значит правильно понял :-) и всякие CONFIG_IP_NF_IPTABLES уже включены
<academ> ТОесть, если я хочу узкоспециализированое ядро, то могу его собрать сам под нужный софт ?
<|^DEMOSS^|> да
<fata1> привет
<fata1> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<Daseraf> Граждане! Есть интересный вопрос, авось кто поможет.
<Daseraf> В наличии: Райд-массив из двух жестких дисков (Seagate Maxtor 80gb, и WD Black 500gb)
<Daseraf> Тип массива неизвестен.
<Daseraf> Кстати что можно сделать с человеком который собирал этот райд?
<Galaxy2000> mdadm --query /dev/md0
<Galaxy2000> что то типа того
<Daseraf> Соберется ли? Данные то необходимо выдрать. С учетом того что тип массива неизвестен
<Galaxy2000> так он упал чтоле ?
<Daseraf>  А шут его знает... Я еще тот комп даже не видел.... Знакомая просит оживить
<Galaxy2000> линукс ?
<Daseraf> Задача выдрать данные. Линукс дело третье
<Galaxy2000> ну рейд то под какой OS крутился ?
<Daseraf> альт
<Galaxy2000> если один из  дисков целый выдрать можно
<Daseraf> Обрати внимание на сами винты. Ради теста я вставил 80 под юсб в свой ноут... Он вообще почти пустой. 4 раздела своп на 7 гб, два по 32 и на каждом 1,5 гб забито альтом, и остаток неопознанный том.
<Galaxy2000> sudo fdisk -l что показывает ?
<Daseraf> Не проверял еще, ибо времени не было.
<Daseraf> Просто важно, можно ли вообще выдрать с него данные или сказать начальству что таракан залез
<SergeyIT> утро
<z13> ... добрым не бывает
<academ> Бывает, если это утро субботы :-)
<teska[work]> утро субботы??
<teska[work]> это во сколько ж оно начинается?
<academ> Ну как встал, так и утро :-)
<academ> зависит от пятници вечера
 * SergeyIT вброс слова прошел успешно )
<teska[work]> блин, сегодня только четверг :(
<academ> Уже четверг .... это же не понедельник и не вторник
<academ> Завтра день отхалявить и сдраствуй утро субботы :-)
<teska[work]> academ кому как... мне сча халявить не получится...
<academ> Тогда радуйся что у тебя ещё два дня на решение своих задачь
 * z13 так и хочет поставить убунту на ноуты, которые ему дают для "ремонта"... а нет... всем надо 7-ку...
<teska[work]> процентов 40 так и неузнают что у них стоит убунту если им не сказать..
 * z13 слушает "С.Т.Д.К. - Вот лето пролетело и АГА"
<Daseraf> !ubuntuhelp
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<Lynk> всем прива, кто мне скажет с каких времен х86 поддерживает более 3.5Гб опреативной памяти?
<academ> Вроде не поддерживает
<SergeyIT> поддерживает, pam ядро
<Lynk> SergeyIT, эээ... а это как, вкратце
<academ> поддерживаю вопрос
<Lynk> вот как у меня в системном мониторе, система точно х86 можете даже не спрашивать http://img594.imageshack.us/i/022ia.png/
<Lynk> так ладно это мелочи кто мне может сказать какие настройки клавиатуры могут находиться в ~/home/
<volgruk> так же не 3.5 а 3.9 ~ 4.0 Гб ОЗУ
<Lynk> volgruk, да вот я о том же что на х86 поддерживает 4Гб что как то странно
<academ> Ну то что он видет 4гб это одно, а использует ли он их все 4 ???
<Lynk> academ, ну а как можно проверить? в коньках например у меня тоже показывает 3,93Гб http://img143.imageshack.us/i/023j.png/
<academ> Ну грузануть её на 100% тестом каким нибудь
<volgruk> гмм
<Lynk> academ, ну каким например
<Daseraf> test chat'a
<inhabitant> еуые щл
<inhabitant> test ok
<Daseraf> Радует. Кодировка значит в порядке.
<Daseraf> Следует тупой вопрос:
<Daseraf> Как поставить искы на системе где только консоль? ^___^
<Daseraf> Нужно графический поднять а как, понятия не имею)
<inhabitant> тю ну в тупую установить гном
<inhabitant> или кеды
<inhabitant> дать строку запуска?
<Daseraf> агась
<inhabitant> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<inhabitant> отинсталит полную оболочку с программами
<inhabitant> сам не пробовал
<Daseraf> Благодарю. Еще один глуповатый вопрос: а под альтом туже команду?
<inhabitant> нет
<AndreX> Daseraf, про альт это уже 2,13 - google.ru
<Daseraf> угу... Уже в поиске.
<FeuerEngel> День добрый :-) меня интересует вопрос: каким образом можно записывать песни на iPod и редактировать списки воспроизведения?
<rgogunsk1y> FeuerEngel: если отформатирован под vfat, то rhythmbox умеет с плейлистами работать, amarok возможно тоже(1.x точно умела)
<FeuerEngel> rgogunsk1y : воспроизводить с него Я могу, а вот, что бы записать и потом на ходу слушать не получается :(
<rgogunsk1y> FeuerEngel: отформатирован он под windows или Mac OSX?
<rgogunsk1y> FeuerEngel: а, и что за ipod?
<FeuerEngel> под виндой
<FeuerEngel> iPod nano  ещё 4 или 5 серии
<rgogunsk1y> FeuerEngel: nano2 точно нормально поддерживается, вот как обстоят дела с 4 и 5 поколениями я хз
<FeuerEngel> rgogunsk1y : и что теперь iTunes ставить под вайном только?
<Lynk> народ помогите, не могу передать по Bluetooth что либо, пишет Не удаётся открыть параметры «Общего доступа к личным файлам» Убедитесь, что программа «Общий доступ к личным файлам» правильно установлена.
<rgogunsk1y> FeuerEngel: не знаю, у меня оба ipod'а под macosx форматированы, поэтому только слушать могу с них под линуксом :)
<FeuerEngel> rgogunsk1y :Спасибо за информацию, буду что нибудь искать :-)
<romansyroezhkin> Люди добрые помогите. Подскажите как удалить дрова от ATI. Скачал bin файл, установил, а как теперячи удалить не знаю
<romansyroezhkin> Ау. Че меня не видно?
<z13> ?? ???? ???? ????????...
<Lynk> народ как открыть .mbm?
<romansyroezhkin> Lynk, это же насколько я помню база данных
<Lynk> romansyroezhkin, не эт иконка клиента из BayanICQ
<romansyroezhkin> Lynk, Тады не знаю, извини
<Lynk> romansyroezhkin, да я уже понял что не поможешь раз не понял что это))
<romansyroezhkin> так че никто не поможет с удалением атищных дров
<Lynk> romansyroezhkin, я бы помог но я не помню как, давно дело было, да и у меня nVidia
<romansyroezhkin> Спасибо за понимание
<AndreX> э куда он?
<volgruk> обиделся
<volgruk> гг
<AndreX> а было всё так просто sudo sh ./fglrx-uninstall.sh )
<FeuerEngel> AndreX а чего раньше не написал, пока у человека была надежда ?
<Snowdrift> подскажите почему /bin/ping может не резолвить? nslookup работает!
<z13> пингани днс-ы.
<volgruk> если у тебя в сети стоит прокси-сервер ты не пропингуешь ничего, что 'находится за ним'. например
<updoznak> Добрый день
<updoznak> поставил фринас , ругается торрент клиент трансмишен, http://storage5.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0217/h_1297936207_c8e1033531.png
<z13> на все закачки так?
<updoznak> fuf
<updoznak> да
<updoznak> прав дал 755
<z13> если да - смотри из-под какого юзеры пытается создать папку. + после download идет !двойной! слеш
<updoznak> по совету кого то с иксбити , не помогло
<z13> нужен максимум 1шт.
<updoznak> вот я тоже думаю , но я то руками ничего не пишу, кормлю файл и все это он сам
<z13> смотри настройки трансмиссии
<ftk_> а еще хорошо бы обрезать всякие символы типа & [ ]
<updoznak> вот буду ковырять , вчер весь день убил на эту проблему
<z13> смотри в настройках на первой вкладке.
<z13> попробуй руками выбрать каталог. не должен он двойной слеш писать
<updoznak> с вебморды нет возможности руками выбирать
<z13> в программе естессно
<z13> пути настрой.
<updoznak> он цепляет файл , и сохраняет в каталог указанный ему
<z13> морда берет настройки из проги
<ftk_> а если вместо /mnt/media1/ подсунуть домашний каталог то тоже некачает?
<z13> пиши /mnt/media1/download без слеша в конце
<updoznak> о!
<updoznak> Щас подгрузится система попробую
<ftk_> а /mnt/media1 - это флешка? и если на ней fat32 то туда ничего не получится записать больше 4гб
<updoznak> /mnt/media1 это хард на 2 тб, с системой UFS
<updoznak> http://storage7.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0217/h_1297937057_af85dc65f6.png
<updoznak> убрал слэшь не помогает
<z13> фигзнает как оно у тебя так. тока что в транс-е включил веб-морду и без всяких изысков нормально качается
<z13> трансмишн без веб-морды работает?
<ftk_> а если поменять 755 на 0755?
<updoznak> так це под фринасом
<updoznak> под убой тоже все работает
<SergeyIT> updoznak, так тебе на другой канал...
<updoznak> SergeyIT: ага знаю((
<SergeyIT> updoznak, а зачем тебе фряха?
<PERSON> всем привет
<PERSON> кто что думает о 3ем гноме
<Snowdrift> z13, прикол в том что nslookup ya.ru отвечает как следует
<PERSON> NSLookup - онлайн определение ip-адреса по доменному имени
<Snowdrift> делаю ping ya.ru нечего не пингует
<PERSON> должен
<PERSON> <Snowdrift> или ты в локалке
<Snowdrift> я в локалке
<Snowdrift> но если я буду пинговать по ip то пингует
<Snowdrift> я и спрашиваю почему ping не резолвит
<PERSON> днс
<updoznak> SergeyIT: да на ней построена FreeNAS, с удобной вебмордой ,все работает прекрассно , вот только торентокачалка не заводится
<ftk_> а днс адреса направлены на роутер?
<updoznak> SergeyIT: Судя по отзывам система из разряда поставил настроил убрал забыл. Вот только с торрентом какая то кака.
<Snowdrift> рядом стоит винда
<Snowdrift> там все ок
<SergeyIT> updoznak, так это с любой системой так )
<updoznak> SergeyIT: большинство систем создаются под определенные задачи , вот и моя задача построить домашнюю файло свалку , с рейдом.
<updoznak> SergeyIT: я выбрал систему ориентированную как раз под такие задачи
<SergeyIT> updoznak, у тебя дом для свалки? ))
<Steel_Rat> что за труевый админ без собственной файлосвалки?
<updoznak> SergeyIT: Ну всмысле фильмы , музыка , и прочая туета , и документы с фотографиями на рейди
<SergeyIT> Steel_Rat, это хреновый админ, у нормального - архивы )
<updoznak> Ну тык , я же не один пользуюсь этими файлами , дома 4 человека , кто фильм посомтреть , кто музыку послушать , кто с документами работать
<SergeyIT> updoznak, странно, обычно грамотные люди особо не доверяют помойкам (у нас дома у каждого свой комп, со своими архивами и за своё каждый отвечает сам)
<z13> SergeyIT: +1
<z13> думал собрать сервак. да кроме меня никому оно не надо.
<z13> передумал
<SergeyIT> updoznak, (разве что бекапу на разных компах держим)
<updoznak> SergeyIT: вот тоже так и было , попробую путь с файлосвалкой
<updoznak> Основная задача для меня это спать в тишине и качать фильму
<SergeyIT> фильмы - зло
<updoznak> SergeyIT: А, что не зло ?
<updoznak> SergeyIT:  у нас беседа из разряда: купил самосвал, приехал починить карбюратор на сервис , а тебе говорят, что самосвал ненужен , купи 50 тачек, и найми 100 китайцев это тру. Не в обиду.
<SergeyIT> updoznak, похоже )). Только самосвал то зачем, если реально везти нечего?
<Karamka> Ребята, помогите поставить Убунту с Live USB.
<Karamka> Ну а точнее с эмпетришника Samsung YP-T9 :-D
<xubuntu221> это русская комната7
<Karamka> Записал образ. Выставил в БИОС фёст бут девайс на USB-HDD.
<Karamka> Ошибка Unknown keyword in configuration file boot: UI
<sharikoff> 'nj rdfhnbhf
<sharikoff> 'nj rdfhnbhf
<sharikoff> это квартира
<xubuntu221> ии) КРУТО)))
<Karamka> xubuntu221: ну раз #ubuntu-RU то, наверное, да.
<Brat2> Привет
<Brat2> Ура получилось !!!!!!!
<xubuntu221> ма ло ли. бывает в названии указано что русская а сидят буржуи трут на своём месном.
<ftk_> да мы негры
<ftk_> а как ты узнал
<xubuntu221> мне сказала мышь
<Karamka> wussap, nigger
<Brat2> Всем привет народ
<JohnDoe_71Rus> если посмотреть на родину бубунты то все мы должны на суахили или зулусском ботать )
<xubuntu221> всё, я в ребут. а то линь установился и требует перезагрузки.
<Karamka> Ну что, кто поможет поставить Убунту с флехи?
<xubuntu221> а ты качал специальную юзб сборку или сам делал?
<Karamka> Нет специальной. Скачал Live CD
<Karamka> ЮСБ из Лайв Сиди же пишется)
<tW1N> привет всем!
<Brat2> Привет
<xubuntu221> я ваще ничё не знаю. привет твин)
<tW1N> люди что делать лучше всего при первых симпктомах простуды? горло пц как болит((
<Karamka> У меня проблема то ли в Флешках, то ли в биосе, который, возможно, не поддерживает установку с ЮСБ
<tW1N> встал утром горло так резало ужас больно глатать даже(
<xubuntu221> а можно вынести эту штуковину как плагин или виджет на рабочий стол7 что б в случае чего сразу спрашивать у вас.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tW1N: иди в больницу. не занимайся самолечением
<Brat2> БИОПАРОКС в рот и в нос + антибиотики
<xubuntu221> твин. а я вот выздоровел, ничё не болит а меня на улицу не пускают. а девушка ждёт.
<tW1N> балин так влом болеть счас(( как раз на новую работу перехожу..
<tW1N> и еще такой вопрос парни че за фигня вайн не хочет ставить программы вот что выдает
<ftk_> если горло распухло и мешает ходить, то нужно идти к малахову
<xubuntu221> твин. купи в аптеке РОТОКАН и ПЕРЕКИСЬ ВОДОРОДА. ротокан 2 чайные ложки на стакан тёплой воды и полоскать со звуком(ГГГРРГРР) и перекись 2 столовые ложки на стакан и полосктаь так же.
<xubuntu221> всё. я в ребут.
<AndreX> 2.13 ^
<tW1N> оу спасибо за советы сеня вечером буду лечиться!
<Karamka> Какой я наивный. Думал сейчас зайду в конференцию или в чатик и мне тут подскажут, ну ага, размечтался)
<tW1N> в чем проблема кармка?
<tW1N> карамка*
<Karamka> Не могу сделать Live USB
<tW1N> образ есть? через стандартный USB Creator не пробывал делать?
<AlexeyMish> !nick
<ubuntuhelp> Ник на IRC-сервере регистрируется так: /msg nickserv register <password> <e-mail> . Подробнее про регистрацию: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration >> Валидируйте ник по почте! <<
<tW1N> в чем у тебя проблема то при создании?
<Karamka> tW1N: Пробовал, всё есть.
<Karamka> Вылезала ошибка Unknown keyword in configuration file boot: UI
<Karamka> Правил файл syslinux.cfg как говорит гугл.
<Karamka> На том же месте стопорится, только уже с verifiyng pool data
<tW1N> а перед этим всем форматировал флешку?
<tW1N> у меня у знакомого такое же говно было когда ему я хотел сделать все решилось сменой флешкарты))
<Karamka> В fat32
<Karamka> Но сейчас переформатировал в fat32 другой прогой.Там можно выставить setup boot device
<Karamka> Опять заливаю через USB Creator, посмотрим
<tW1N> так для флеш вроде как надо просто в фат?
<tW1N> мож образ кривой не?
<Karamka> Тоже грешу на флешку.
<Karamka> Потому что это не флешка, а mp3 плеер)
<razor96> оО система на mp3 плеере... забавно
<tW1N> ааа ну вот скорее всего в этом то и дело) у них же есть своя микропрограмма там все дела
<Karamka> Образ не кривой.)
<Karamka> FAT? Ну если с этим не получится, попробую просто FAT
<AndreX> тут не во флешке дело нужно другую прогу использовать потому что которая на образе 10.10 глючит
<tW1N> у меня на 10.10 уже хер знает сколько раз делалось все замечательно
<Karamka> AndreX: Какую другую прогу?
<tW1N> UNetBootin
<tW1N> например
<AndreX> http://itshaman.ru/articles/73/kak-sdelat-zagruzochnuyu-fleshku-iz-iso-obraza-os
<Karamka> tW1N: UNetBootin пробовал) Ошибка Unknown keyword in configuration file boot: UI
<AlexeyMish> День добрый! Здесь администрации фоорума ubuntu.ru нет случаем?
<tW1N> приве привет) да вроде нет меня еще не банили пока))))
<AlexeyMish> зарегистрироваться никак не получается там..
<AlexeyMish> письмо с кодом активации не приходит :(
<tW1N> жди....)
<AndreX> ящик неправильный указал?
<AlexeyMish> правильный. Уже наверное заход пятый делаю, с интервалом в месяца 3-4 =)
<AndreX> ну тогда жди
<AlexeyMish> как проблема появляется - пробую туда попасть, мне "успешно отправлен код активации" и фсе
<ftk_> Karamka: http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download п.2
<razor96> может попробовать ящик другой?
<AlexeyMish> можно.. ник жалко терять, этот я гарантировано запомню, а с другим гадать придется )))
<skai> AlexeyMish: какое мыло?
<Karamka> Неужели к меня мать не поддерживает загрузку с флешки :(
<Karamka> А CD не читает привод, сломалсо.
<Karamka> А DVD не пишет. Но читает :-D
<Karamka> Замкнутый круг.
<AlexeyMish> AlexeyMish@yandex.ru
<Brat2> Народ посоветуйте какую нибудь литературу по програмированию для новичков
<AlexeyMish> по крайней мере на это мыло говорит что код активации отправлен
<Karamka> ftk_: Попробую, спасибо)
<Brat2> Хочу научится программированию подскажите с чего начать
<tW1N> на чем?
<Karamka> Так, у меня записалось через USB Creator. Ребучусь, проверяю)
<Brat2> Твин я вообще новичек простохочу спросить совета на чем проще и понятнее
<Brat2> И что для этого надо
<skai> ubuntuhelp: tell AlexeyMish about pm
<ubuntuhelp> AlexeyMish, please see my private message
<tW1N> ого какой широкий вопрос
<tW1N> рад помочь да я не программист( увы
<AlexeyMish> skai, прошу прощения, справлюсь. =) в первый раз тут )
<AlexeyMish> справлюсь=исправлюсь
<razor96> Brat2: смотря чего хочется. Если УЧИТЬСЯ писать программы, то паскаль. Если не учиться, а писать - C#.
<Brat2> Учится
<Brat2> Очень хочется понять как вообще это делается но не знаю с чего начать или хотябы где взять толковый самоучитель ??
<razor96> Brat2: есть куча языков программирования, надо для начала выбрать, на каком писать будешь. А за самоучителем надо бежать в книжный или скачать где-нибудь.
<Brat2> razor96 какой бы ты посоветовал язык для новичка ??
<only_you> Brat2: C++
<AlexeyMish> skai, вопрос про почту риторический был или все таки ожидать какой то помощи? )
<skai> AlexeyMish: ождать
<AlexeyMish> понял, спасибо большое.
<razor96> Brat2: мне кажется, лучше начать с Pascal, чтобы основы понять, а потом уже C++, C#, Delphi или что-нибудь такое)
<Brat2> Парни спасибо попробую
<SergeyIT> Brat2, а лучше с С.
<only_you> на канале убунту.ру советуют C#, Delph :-D
<SergeyIT> провокация виндузятников
<Brat2> Так с С или и Паскаля ???
<skai> AlexeyMish: от форума пи сьмо ушло на яндекс.проверь почту.мож спам срубил.проблемы на их стороне
<only_you> Brat2: С++
<SergeyIT> Brat2, Си - родной для линукса
<AlexeyMish> есть!
<razor96> Brat2: точного ответа "что лучше" тебе никто не даст - сколько людей, столько и мнений. Выбери сам.
<only_you> Brat2: не вздумай учить си шарп или делфи..
<SergeyIT> и от задач зависит
<AlexeyMish> спасибо.. пришло письмо.
<Brat2> Трудно выбирать когда не знаешь что выбрать
<Brat2> Большинство за С++
<piratOLD> привет всем
<Brat2> Привет
<SergeyIT> привет, старина
<razor96> Brat2: ты под что хочешь программировать то?
<Brat2> Linux
<razor96> ну тогда C++ однозначно
<Brat2> Ок спасибо
<Steel_Rat> чего не джаву?
<only_you> Brat2: С++ выбирай йопта
<Brat2> Пора на работу
<Steel_Rat> меньше думай - больше пиши
<tW1N> а есть у кого нить тут плеер iPod nano 4g?
<piratOLD> нет, только ipod touch
<AlexeyMish> Хотел тему на форуме создать, но может тут кто нибудь пальцем ткнет, что почитать. Проблемы с локалью на Ubuntu 10.04.2 LTS. adduser AlexeyMish
<AlexeyMish> perl: warning: Setting locale failed.
<tW1N> ну или вообше кто как на свой айпод под убунтой треки кидает на плеер и обратно?
<AlexeyMish> пользователь не создается. Сам где то что то накрутил, но где и что не помню уже. Как починить не знаю, направление куда копать никто не подсказать не может?
<piratOLD> я кидаю через virtualbox
<piratOLD> стоит win xp
<tW1N> ну это то понятно что через винду и тунца можно кинуть а так прям всмысле в лине?
<tW1N> че не пробывал можно тока просмотреть файлы а синхронизировать нельзя((
<tW1N> я тоже через тунца на винде кидаю а хотелось бы тут все это делатб
<piratOLD> через ритмбокс пробуй
<tW1N> не катит
<tW1N> пробывал
<piratOLD> у меня на старой прошивке показывало что можно
<piratOLD> через баши
<piratOLD> пробуй
<tW1N> баши?
<piratOLD> а нет через амарок пробуй
<tW1N> вот почему айтюнс не сжделают по линукс дятлы с эпл??
<tW1N> сделают*
<piratOLD> а хрен его знает
<SergeyIT> AlexeyMish, а имя разве заглавные буквы принимает?
<Fylh_if> Brat2 паскаль
<Fylh_if> установ freepascal & lazarus
<Fylh_if> `gn [17/02/11 13:46:42] <-- Brat2 покинул(а) канал.
<piratOLD> а у кого нибуть стоит антивир?
<Fylh_if> нет
<Fylh_if> он не нужен
<SergeyIT> Fylh_if, не путай человека
<AndreX> piratOLD, так можно и ботинок вахватить
<Fylh_if> норм же
<piratOLD>  AndreX: за что?
<SergeyIT> Fylh_if, я про паскаль
<AndreX> за нецензуру пусть и замаскированую
<Fylh_if> он вышел
<piratOLD> это где я такое написал?
<piratOLD> =-O
<Fylh_if>  AndreX    болен?
<AndreX> нет
<AndreX> выше смори
<Fylh_if> так за слово антивирус бан нужен?
<piratOLD> а директс нужно ставить если хочешь кс запустить через wine?
<Fylh_if> piratOLD вроде ж через опенгл можно
<piratOLD> Fylh_if: какой ещё бан?
<Fylh_if> и у меня директ х не стоит
<AndreX> не за антивирус а за piratOLD | а хрен его знает другой. Будь Акселератором бл@#ть.) это
<Fylh_if> >ботинок вахватить
<Fylh_if> а, :)
<Fylh_if> сорь
<piratOLD> а как быстро ник вставить если кому-то нужно написать?
<Fylh_if> но там же ж  <-- nexusreglog покинул(а) сервер (Quit: Неси лолю одной рукой@Убивай набигающую на тебя пехоту другой. Будь Акселератором бл@#ть.).
<Fylh_if>  /msg nick toto
<piratOLD>  Fylh_if: незнаю, я кс соурс запусти а у меня все буквы разбросаны, незнаешь почему?
<Fylh_if> хз, не телепат
<AlexeyMish> SergeyIT, спасибо =) Я убунту неделю от силы пользую. Был не в курсе )
<AndreX> и за кс))
<Fylh_if> piratOLD может скриншотом поделишься
<piratOLD> а как вставить?
<AndreX> шрифты ему нада скорей всего
<Fylh_if> скорее всего
<piratOLD> а как на кнопку снимок экрана сделать?
<Fylh_if> но всё же, телепатия это не моё
<Fylh_if> нажать на кнопку
<piratOLD> когда в игре?
<Fylh_if> $! rjulf e nt,z ghj,ktvf
<Fylh_if> да, когда в ігре
<AndreX> print screen называется кнопка
<piratOLD> немогу чето скрин сделать рабочий стол получаеться
<AndreX> piratOLD, а та в окошке запусти
<AndreX> та=ты
<updoznak> О блин добился другой ошибки теперь пишет Permission denied
<piratOLD> ещё хуже стало, клавиши сместились выбора навожу оно не работает чуть ниже работает только, и в окне не стало
<AndreX> ну тогда я незнаю в кс нуб ))
<piratOLD> и ещё когда выхожу с игры разрешение становиться такое же как в игре
<piratOLD> приходиться в ручную менять
<razor96> piratOLD от разрешения спасет "Эмулировать вирт. рабочий стол" в настройках
<piratOLD> поставил виртуальный рабочий стол вроде все нормально возвращает
<AndreX> updoznak, доступ запрещён - чёт с правами намутил
<piratOLD> razor96:  так и сделал
<razor96> =)
<razor96> потом, когда в кс самой настроишь разрешение под свой экран, можно будет его больше не эмулировать, и так нормально будеьт
<San_Tehnik> !nick
<ubuntuhelp> Ник на IRC-сервере регистрируется так: /msg nickserv register <password> <e-mail> . Подробнее про регистрацию: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration >> Валидируйте ник по почте! <<
<SergeyIT> San_Tehnik, прочистил стояк? )
<updoznak> AndreX: дык до этого было Nosuch file or directory
<San_Tehnik> )
<updoznak> Что то мне подсказывает , что Сантехника зовут Александр
<San_Tehnik> э...
<San_Tehnik> да
<updoznak> И живет он в городе Архангельске
<San_Tehnik> нет
<AlexeyMish> люди, никто не зарегистрирован на http://postgresql.ru.net/user/register? там какая то безумная капча, или я глуп или она в принципе не читается )
<AlexeyMish> ))
<updoznak> Просто есть знакомый техник Саня
<San_Tehnik> ошибка)
<updoznak> Ога
<piratOLD> подскажите как комфортно можно по сетям виндовс ползать?
<AndreX> samba
<piratOLD> так там нельзя же входить там только настройки и доступ к файлам
<SergeyIT> AlexeyMish, если контрастность увеличить, может чего и можно будет разглядеть (
<AndreX> ну настраивай
<piratOLD> я имел ввиду что-то вроде как на виндовс нетлук
<AndreX> SergeyIT: =)
<razor96> о_О ну и капча...
<AlexeyMish> да вообще.. где еще про постгрес поспрашивать можно? поисковик вроде его предложил )
<piratOLD> блин тупую горизонтальную полосу нажал окно где пишешь сообщение вообще маленьким стало пришлось перегружать программу
<AlexeyMish> твою дивизию.. http://www.postgresql.org/community/international русского комьюнити вообще нет :(
<piratOLD> а самба клиент нужно ставить через синаптик? или просто самба?
<AndreX> sudo apt-get install samba4
<piratOLD> AndreX: попробую спс
<Snowdrift> народ как узнать где звукавая карта в dev?
<piratOLD> а вот когда ставишь убунту видео драйвер же устоновлен без ускорения?
<piratOLD> поставил самбу а в приложениях её нет, щас ребут сделаю
<sharikoff> Ага.. Там ярлык появится
<piratOLD> а кто нибуть ставил убунту 11.04?
<piratOLD> бету
<User453[web]> зачем тут ждать маленько осталось
<User453[web]> кто нибудь знает почему в wpa_supplicant.conf вместо "eth0" написано "lo" и что такое "lo"?
<San_Tehnik> беты еще нет
<piratOLD> а какая есть?
<sharikoff> Ло интерфейс обратной петли
<Snowdrift> lo = 127,0,0,1
<San_Tehnik> альфа 2
<sharikoff> Snowdrift: Необязательно
<piratOLD> поставил самбу а значка в приложениях нет, почему кто знает?
<sharikoff> :)
<KREDO> привет всем у меня виндоус прога ест а он через wine не запускается, у него компоненти есть, куда регистрировать компоненти? помогите!
<sharikoff> Кто он?
<KREDO> прога
<Snowdrift> блин где в /dev найти звуковую
<sharikoff> piratOLD: Поищи должна быть
<romansyroezhkin> piratOLD, я ставил на виртаулку
<artus> KREDO, тебе на  #winehq
<sharikoff> Snowdrift: dev dsp
<artus> sharikoff, q
<Snowdrift> нет такого
<sharikoff> artus: Прив
<Snowdrift> dsp
<sharikoff> Здесь шоу начинается
<piratOLD> нету незнаю что делать теперь
<sharikoff> Ничо не делай
<sharikoff> Лучше не надо
<piratOLD> а как вставить ник человека которому хочю отправить сообщения?
<AndreX> piratOLD, кнопками
<AlexeyMish> http://postgresql.ru.net/contact смишно.. ) как им сообщить, о том что у них капча у@#щная, если для того чтоб об этом сообщить нужно ее прочитать )
<razor961> piratOLD смотря какой клиент
<artus> @kick AlexeyMish не материмся
<piratOLD> контрл с контрл v
<romansyroezhkin> piratOLD, напиши пару букв ника и нажми таб
<piratOLD> я скачал с центра приложений убунту
<piratOLD> блин, неудобно каждый раз язык менять :)
<sharikoff> Ну.. Молодец
<Snowdrift> ------ sound initialization -------
<Snowdrift> /dev/dsp: No such file or directory
<Snowdrift> Could not open /dev/dsp
<Snowdrift> ------------------------------------
<Snowdrift> (
<piratOLD> а кому как удобно язык переключать?
<sharikoff> piratOLD: Самба - это сервер. А сервера обычно консольные
<sharikoff> @op
<piratOLD> я качал был gui
<romansyroezhkin> piratOLD, я капсом переключаю
<piratOLD> а что делает клавиша вин в убунту?
<KREDO> piratOLD: win+tab
<romansyroezhkin> piratOLD, у меня ноут без этой клавиши, IBM ThinkPad X32
<AndreX> piratOLD, по идее ресурсы вин должны и без неё видеься по умолчанию
<KREDO> piratOLD: win+e
<skai> @op
<skai> @op sharikoff
<skai> @deop
<sharikoff> Сенкс
<piratOLD> romansyroezhkin: а что у тебя за ноут, заточен под убунту? или маковский?
<piratOLD> блин, вернее под линукс
<San_Tehnik> народ, кто подскажет, сейчас есть возможность установить проприеарные дрова на старый радеон 9550?
<San_Tehnik> на 10.04
<sharikoff> Имхо да
<sharikoff> Скачиваешь ставишь
<San_Tehnik> через менеджер драйверов - не видит
<sharikoff> Ручкаме
<San_Tehnik> а те, которые скачивать нужно вроде уже не поддерживают
<sharikoff> Исходники
<piratOLD> а какая разница между обычным драйвером и проприеарный
<piratOLD> ?
<San_Tehnik> я на открытых даже ютуб по человечески посмотреть не могу
<SergeyIT> San_Tehnik, забудь - пользуй что есть
<sharikoff> piratOLD: Ответы на все твои вопросы есть в гугле
<piratOLD> так тут мне тоже ответят,зачем лишний раз браузер открывать :)
<sharikoff> Что ответят?
<sharikoff> Вопроса не видно
<piratOLD> видно
<sharikoff> Ну так задай
<piratOLD> так я написал : а какая разница между обычным драйвером и проприеарный ?
<sharikoff> Один может 3д второй не очень
<sharikoff> Для тебя важно только это
<AndreX> piratOLD: гугл тут -> google.ru
<piratOLD> просто для моей видеокарты только проприеарный
<sharikoff> Поздравляю
<piratOLD> с чем?
<sharikoff> С драйвером
<skai> sharikoff: даешь викторину:)
<San_Tehnik> не может быть только проприетарный)
<piratOLD> что 3д может не очень
<sharikoff> Может не очень крутить 3д
<sharikoff> Господа
<AlexeyMish> Был неправ, погорячил.. )
<sharikoff> Это не веб чат где чмоки чмоки
<AlexeyMish> погорячился )
<sharikoff> Здесь описание проблемы+логи
<sharikoff> И ищем варианты решения
<AlexeyMish> постоянный ворнинг: perl: warning: Setting locale failed. perl: warning: Please check that your locale settings:
<sharikoff> Ну
<AlexeyMish> как лечить?
<sharikoff> И ты проверил сеттингс локали?
<piratOLD> блин, а это от версии клиента зависит, отправка картинок или от разрешения чата?
<AlexeyMish> я неделю как убунту поставил, к сожалению не очень понимаю о чем речь
<sharikoff> Как написано английским по белому?
<San_Tehnik> народ, как к ритмбоксу можно привязать аккаунт не last.fm а lastfm.ru?
<AlexeyMish> sharikkoff, если бы я понимал, как это лечится, я бы три дня не пытался решить этот вопрос самостоятельно, перед тем как сюда обращаться.
<artus> AlexeyMish, goo.gl/Jiy8F
<sharikoff> У Гугла спрашивал?
<AlexeyMish> я понимаю, что с локалью что то, но что и как это лечить, я не понимаю. Для меня слово локаль, не особо понятное, интуитивно понимаю, что это вроде кодировки чтото.
<AlexeyMish> и гугла и йандекса
<artus> sharikoff, да нифига он не спрашивал
<sharikoff> Мде..
<artus> AlexeyMish, первая же ссылка у гугла
<AlexeyMish> делал такое
<AlexeyMish> не спасло
<piratOLD> /home/oleg/Рабочий стол/Снимок.png
<piratOLD> а как картинки вставлять?
<AlexeyMish> dpkg-reconfigure locales -должно выдавать что то вроде графического интерфейса или как?
<AlexeyMish> artus, я так понимаю, что вопрос несложный, если понимаешь, подскажите. Реально уже третий день пытаюсь решить проблему.
<artus> AlexeyMish, ну дык раскоменть локальи а переконфигурируй их
<k0kc> прювет ребят
<artus> и будет те щастье
<k0kc> не поскажите пожалуйста, нужна статистика для шлюза, использование цпу езернетов, запросов к винту и т.д. ну там и графики должны быть
<AndreX> AlexeyMish: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-319397.html
<sharikoff> Каким
<artus> AlexeyMish, http://www.mindinmotion.ru/post/perl-warning-setting-locale-failed-debian-linux
<artus> AlexeyMish, это 3тья по ссылке чт оя дал) и даже на русише )
<piratOLD> а с флешки не как не поставить ubuntu studia alternative7
<artus> как
<piratOLD> 7
<artus> unetbootin
<piratOLD> пробовал, но потом требует диск идет проверка диска и все пишет вставьте диск
<artus> ааа... альтернейт )
<AlexeyMish> ищу счастье... не находится.
<AlexeyMish> http://www.mindinmotion.ru/post/perl-warning-setting-locale-failed-debian-linux - пробовал. У меня выглядит иначе. Нет графического интерфейса где что то выбирать надо
<artus> piratOLD, вобщем гугли по теме как сделать установочную флешу бля дебиана ) там хинт будет)
<piratOLD> дебиан? это же убунту
<sharikoff> И
<artus> один фиг, у тя трабла с неопределение сдрома
<artus> а там бедет сказано как сделать вирт сд
<piratOLD> а как избежать этого?
<artus> ну и собсно различия только в образе который будеш заливать)
<piratOLD> это предется перекачивать образ?
<piratOLD> с интернета
<artus> зачем ?
<piratOLD> или когда на флешку грузить буду
<piratOLD> ?
<artus> и вообще , нафиг качать полноразмерные образы?
<artus> нетинстал для кого ?
<AlexeyMish> хех.. попробую на форуме сформулировать все красиво, чтобы показать можно было, как мои проблеммы выглядят )
<piratOLD> artus: всмысле?
<AndreX> piratOLD: http://itshaman.ru/articles/73/kak-sdelat-zagruzochnuyu-fleshku-iz-iso-obraza-os
<piratOLD> AndreX: спс конечно, но я так и делал, но образ такой что проверяет на наличие сд
<piratOLD> а разница в этом studia по звуку с обычным ubuntu есть или только в по?
<piratOLD> [URL=http://fastpic.ru/][IMG]http://i15.fastpic.ru/big/2011/0217/e3/1b9150fdd7f302da5c7596aa8ae035e3.png[/IMG][/URL]
<piratOLD> http://i15.fastpic.ru/big/2011/0217/e3/1b9150fdd7f302da5c7596aa8ae035e3.png
<piratOLD> <a target="_blank" href="http://fastpic.ru"><img src="http://i15.fastpic.ru/big/2011/0217/e3/1b9150fdd7f302da5c7596aa8ae035e3.png" border="0"></a>
<AndreX> и
<piratOLD> кто-то писал что не может быть драйвер только проприетарный
<artus> piratOLD, это че было?
<AndreX> )))
<piratOLD> картинка
<AndreX> а зачем так много?
<AlexeyMish> artus, http://www.mindinmotion.ru/post/perl-warning-setting-locale-failed-debian-linux последняя строка, "После запуска dpkg-reconfigure locales появится окно с просьбой выбрать локали которые понадобятся, я выбрал только US и все RU" У меня она не появляется. Это
<AlexeyMish> нормально?
<artus> а ты терминал растяни
<artus> и от рута запускай
<piratOLD> AndreX:  я с перва не понял как картинки отображаються а потом правила глянул
<artus> [Lag: 11.111]
<artus> ой)
<AlexeyMish> artus, куда уж больше растягивать ))) тем более он мне сразу на строку ввода команд курсор переводит. Я по ссш на удаленной машине сижу, это может как то влиять?
<piratOLD> а если макос образ он устоновиться в virtualbox?
<AndreX> piratOLD, нет здесь не про мак ос 2,13
<artus> хипотетически там псевдо графика должна быть
<Daseraf> Граждане! Разъясните пожалуйста про команду man cp . Нужно выдернуть данные с райда из под сервера работающего в текстовом режиме... :(
<piratOLD> AndreX: так я же спрашиваю не на пк а в образ из под ubuntu
<artus> Daseraf, man rsync )
<artus> или scp )
<Daseraf> А подробнее? Ибо плоховато пока с консолью
<AlexeyMish> блин.. я вот точно знаю, что сам где то, что то сломал когда пробовал постгресс настроить.. или приписал или потер. Но вот разобраться где и что я сломал - понимания ОСи не хватает. Какие еще варианты починки есть?
<AndreX> piratOLD: если тока найдёш эмуль мак
<piratOLD> AndreX: а если устоновочный то не будет работать?
<artus> AlexeyMish, а нафиг ломать если не понимаеш? и да , на будушее приучи себя всеж делать бекапы файлофф которые правиш)
<piratOLD> AndreX: я говорю если создать через virtualbox
<piratOLD> AndreX: получиться или нет?
<updoznak> как же мой мозг устал....
<AndreX> piratOLD, http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/virtualization/96222/
<piratOLD> AndreX: Спс
<SergeyIT> San_Tehnik, для старых АТИ - драйверы только из коробки (у самого 3 таких)
<piratOLD> AndreX: а каким вы проигрователем музыки пользуетесь?
<AlexeyMish> artus, за одного битого двух не битых дают. Можете на форуме ценить, достаточно информации для того чтобы понять в чем моя беда?
<AlexeyMish> если ссылку кину )
<artus> ))
<IchEsseDichAuf> пропал networkmanager из панели, но он ещё запущен. есть возможность узнать где он, вернуть его в панель, без того, чтоб делать reset всей панели?
<artus> IchEsseDichAuf, ну вопервых пропал аплет от него а не нм, а во вторых это нормально)
<artus> он имеет свойствой со времеенм сыпатцо) прям триальная версия аплета получаетцо)
<AlexeyMish> круто )
<AndreX> piratOLD: у меня vlc
<SergeyIT> IchEsseDichAuf, попробуй добавиить notification area на панель
<AlexeyMish> artus, одним глазом если можно гляньте. http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=139832.msg1029364#msg1029364
<piratOLD> AndreX: и музыку через него?
<artus> угу
<AlexeyMish> дабы форумные гуру не проигнорировали, из за того что инфы мало
<artus> для музыки есть mpd )
<updoznak> уииииииии я сделал это!!! Уииииииииии.. Приручил таки чертенка уииии
<romansyroezhkin> Так активность народа увеличилась попробую сейчас спросить может кто поможет. Как удалить дрова от ати, скачал каталисту (bin файл) установил, а теперь хочу удалить
<piratOLD> artus: это че?
<artus> piratOLD, музик плеер демон)
<IchEsseDichAuf> SergeyIT: добавил вторую  notification area, его там нет
<piratOLD> artus: а EQ там есть?
<artus> AlexeyMish, echo "en_US.UTF-8 UTF-8" >> /var/lib/locales/supported.d/en это че и зачем ?
<artus> piratOLD, EQ есть на муз системе, а софтовый он нафиг не нужен
<piratOLD> artus: с упаковки нет
<updoznak> SergeyIT: все дело было в неработающей службе NFS, каким боком правда незнаю, но скорее всего трансмишен просто не видел каталоги
<SergeyIT> updoznak, работает? )
<AlexeyMish> http://forum.sysadmins.su/index.php?showtopic=25829 там человек делал. Я так понимаю, в /var/lib/locales/supported.d/en список поддерживаемых локалей должен быть. Вот туда добавил.
<artus> здаетцо мне ты не правельно понимаеш)
<artus> ща
<updoznak> SergeyIT: да и права режутся как хочешь
<artus> а может и прально ... ща
<SergeyIT> IchEsseDichAuf, а зачем тебе срочно НМ ?
<AlexeyMish> )))
<IchEsseDichAuf> SergeyIT: ну что за вопросы, чтоб к примеру к беспроводной сети или vpn подключиться
<artus> AlexeyMish, а попробуй в /etc/default/locale добавить
<SergeyIT> IchEsseDichAuf, а если перегрузиться?
<artus> AlexeyMish, во, cd /usr/lib/locale && sudo ln -s es_ES.utf8 es_ES
<IchEsseDichAuf> SergeyIT: опять же шутишь, это не в духе линуксов
<IchEsseDichAuf> SergeyIT: это более из IT Crowd совет
<chelaxe> ку
<updoznak> IchEsseDichAuf: совет универсален
<SergeyIT> IchEsseDichAuf, скачай сорсы и дебагером подключись к НМ и там глянь ))
<AlexeyMish> artus, потом?
<artus> AlexeyMish, тут?
<IchEsseDichAuf> SergeyIT: я знаю, что ты более любитель пошутить, нежели помочь
<AlexeyMish> эээ... что тут? я тут )
<artus> AlexeyMish, последняя моя строчка
<artus> оно как бе должно помоч
<artus> гипотетически )
<AlexeyMish> сделал вторую рекомендацию. По поводу первой cat /etc/default/locale
<AlexeyMish> LANG="en_US.UTF-8 UTF-8"
<SergeyIT> IchEsseDichAuf, ты не прав - надо рассматривать все варианты )
<AlexeyMish> так что вроде бы не нужно добавлять?
<artus> AlexeyMish, locale вывод на пасту покажи
<AlexeyMish> ээ.. что значит "на пасту"?
<IchEsseDichAuf> SergeyIT: начинать нужно с простых.
<artus> !paste | AlexeyMish
<ubuntuhelp> AlexeyMish: Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.pro , http://paste.ubuntu.com или http://paste.org.ru
<SergeyIT> IchEsseDichAuf, так это перегрузиться )
<AlexeyMish> !paste | artus
<ubuntuhelp> artus: Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.pro , http://paste.ubuntu.com или http://paste.org.ru
<artus> AlexeyMish, я к тому что вывод на пастепро locale покажи
<AlexeyMish> http://paste.pro/?dl=1009249
<artus> блин
<AlexeyMish> понял... говорю же, в первый раз тут )
<IchEsseDichAuf> SergeyIT: почти таже перезагрузка это killall gnome-panel && gnome-panel&
<artus> ты текст скопировать можеш? )
<IchEsseDichAuf> SergeyIT: ничего не даёт
<AlexeyMish> могу, в буфере лежит )
<artus> ну вот, заходиш на пасту, вставляеш текст , сохранить, и мне ссылку )
<romansyroezhkin> piratOLD, у меня ноут IBM ThinkPad X32, обычная IBM машинка, все отлично работает
<AlexeyMish> http://paste.ubuntu.com/568211/
<AlexeyMish> так? мне бот кучу ссылок пастовских дал..  не знаю, какой именно пользоваться )
<artus> так
<artus> AlexeyMish, cat /var/lib/locales/supported.d/en туда же
<IchEsseDichAuf> killall nm-applet && nm-applet& показал апплет в панели, но он не на своём месте.
<AlexeyMish> http://paste.ubuntu.com/568213/
<artus> AlexeyMish, прибей 19ю строчку
<artus> она дублируется
<updoznak> трансимшн такая кака,всем какам кака. Ни раписания ни очередности , одни приоритеты и все, славо богу шейпер есть
<AlexeyMish> сделал
<artus> AlexeyMish, и попробуй sudo locale-gen en
<teska[work]> народ, как открыть каталог в гуе с рутовыми провами?
<teska[work]> *правами
<SergeyIT> IchEsseDichAuf, не совсем, НМ не перезапускается
<artus> gksu nautilus
<AlexeyMish> http://paste.ubuntu.com/568214/
<IchEsseDichAuf> SergeyIT: ещё как перезапускается аплет
<artus> AlexeyMish, ну и реконфиг сделай
<SergeyIT> IchEsseDichAuf, НМ не перезапускается
<IchEsseDichAuf> SergeyIT: НМ перезапускать нет смысла
<IchEsseDichAuf> он и так отлично работает
<artus> SergeyIT, че эть он не перезапускается?
<AlexeyMish> http://paste.ubuntu.com/568215/
<SergeyIT> artus, если нотифисашн ареа перезапускать
<artus> аа)
<IchEsseDichAuf> в общем, я в ярости просто ресетнул всю панель к чёртовой матери, быстрее её заного фишками забить, чем разбираться, куда делся апплет
<piratOLD> romansyroezhkin:  так у вас наверно сразу ноут был с linux
<artus> piratOLD, x32 в дефолте с хрюшей вроде продавался
<AlexeyMish> artus, самое поганое, что мне еще придется таки разбираться с этими локалями.. когда я таки буду постгрес ставить )
<SergeyIT> IchEsseDichAuf, и всё появилось?
<piratOLD> вот у меня вообще был windows seven там звук был покруче, у меня hd карточка звука
<AlexeyMish> правда мне пока просто от варнингов избавиться =)
<IchEsseDichAuf> конечно
<piratOLD> а тут без эквалазера не обойтись
<updoznak> piratOLD: это пустяки, хужекогда без экскаватора не обойтись
<piratOLD> updoznak: а причем ещё тут экскаватор? :)
<piratOLD> почему тут так драйвера не портируют а сразу вшивают
<piratOLD> ?
<piratOLD> в ядро
<updoznak> piratOLD:  я тут просто вспомнил как летом ездил на уазе по диким местам и сели один раз так , что пришлось ждать трактора
<piratOLD> :) ясно
<artus> AlexeyMish,  locale -a чего говорит?
<piratOLD> фигово что у apple нет поддержки linux, проблематично синхронизировать устройство apple :(
<AlexeyMish> http://paste.ubuntu.com/568226/
<artus> -a я сказал)
<artus> а вообще оно должно работать
<AlexeyMish> http://paste.ubuntu.com/568227/
<AlexeyMish> нуу... я ж не спорю, что должно )
<updoznak> :27:31        piratOLD | почему тут так драйвера не портируют а сразу       │ _d4vid
<updoznak> тьфу ты тачскрин глючит
<updoznak> точнее пад
<skai> ubuntuhelp: tell updoznak about ctrl
<ubuntuhelp> updoznak, please see my private message
<artus> AlexeyMish, вобщем или ты чето гдето закоментил дописал , что теперь оно кладеть прибор на все твои пляски , или я чего то не понимаю  )
<AlexeyMish> а вот это чето гдето как нить извернуться найти можно?
<artus> ну вспоминай че ты и где крутил)
<AlexeyMish> я ж честно говорю, что я где то чота накосячил.. мне бы починица )
<piratOLD> updoznak: портируют, но не так как на виндовсе
<artus> проше переставитцо)
<AlexeyMish> может пакет какой нибудь? )
<AlexeyMish> у меня там опенвпн еще крутицо.. )
<AlexeyMish> по работе кой чо в тестах..
<AlexeyMish> как то все переставлять не айс :(
<[Raiden]> Microsoft запрещает размещение свободного ПО в каталоге приложений для Windows Phone
<[Raiden]> Замечательно
<Nastya> Привет всем
<piratOLD> привет
<Nastya> Посоветуйте ПО под линукс для символьного исчисления
<Nastya> желательно бесплатное :)
<SergeyIT> AlexeyMish, а что у тебя в файле /etc/default/locale ?
<AlexeyMish> LANG="en_US.UTF-8 UTF-8"
<[Raiden]> Nastya: Mathematica есть под линукс,  но не уверен что бесплатно
<SergeyIT> AlexeyMish, у меня LANG="en_US.utf8"  /  LANGUAGE="en_US:en"
<SergeyIT> AlexeyMish, 2 строчки
<AlexeyMish> счас попробую
<piratOLD> подскажите конвертор видео, типо такого как на винде xvid4psp
<SergeyIT> AlexeyMish, не забудь пустую строку в конце
<artus> mencoder? ffmpeg
<artus> *,
<Nastya> [Raiden], спасибо, я уже нашла в вики Maxima и  Smath Studio
<[Raiden]> ок
<AlexeyMish> т.е. три строки? LANG="en_US.utf8"  /  LANGUAGE="en_US:en" / пустая
<Nastya> правда не знаю какая из них более мне подходит
<AlexeyMish> ?
<SergeyIT> AlexeyMish, да
<[Raiden]> AlexeyMish: а зачем тебе американская локаль
<AlexeyMish> SergeyIT, прописал. Без иземенений
 * Nastya  вообще не используте программ с русским интерфейсом
<AlexeyMish> Raiden, по глупости и неопытности прописал. Как возвернуть на место, чтоб не ругалось ничего не знаю
 * Nastya  надеется что скоро не будет использовтаь русский язык вообще.
<[Raiden]> AlexeyMish: а какая нужна?
<AlexeyMish> UTF-8
<MyO> Всем доброго времени суток. =) Можете помочь с модулем ядра gspca_ov519?
<[Raiden]> Хм
<[Raiden]> не понял ответа ) русская или нет?
<MyO> По охренительной чайниковской наивности сделал `rmmod gspca_ov519` и теперь с тем же упорством хочу вернуть его обратно.
<freenetwork> ребята как посмотреть последние установленные обновы?
<MyO> Не подскажете, как?
<artus> modprobe gspca_ov519
<AlexeyMish> в общем сломал я все, когда пробовал постгрес поставить. Там родкной клиент виндовый работает с базой. При создании с базы с клиента подключенного к базе на убунте получал ошибку. The following error occurred when trying to initialize the Holdem
<AlexeyMish> Manager database: ERROR: 22023: encoding UTF8 does not match locale en_US / encoding UTF8 does not match locale en_US / The chosen LC_CTYPE setting requires encoding LATIN1. / CREATE DATABASE "rrr" WITH OWNER = postgres ENCODING = 'UTF8'
<Nastya> freenetwork,   less /var/log/aptitude
<MyO> artus, т.е. эта команда должна вернуть модуль? Или только проверить наличие?
<AlexeyMish> а я знать не знал, что такое локаль, вот и поломал что то по глупости.. а какая нужна - не знаю. Но похоже что что то с UTF-8. По умолчанию, базу в локале Latin1 создавалась
<artus> она его подгрузит обратно
<freenetwork> Nastya спасибо
<Nastya> freenetwork,  or  less /var/log/dpkg.log
<MyO> artus: http://pastebin.mozilla-russia.org/108229
<MyO> Спасибо. =)
<artus> MyO, ну и гуд)
<MyO> Не знаете, модуль ov51x-jpeg в 10.04 уже стоит?
<freenetwork> почему на 10.10 после установки черный экран? только алт снтр ф1 робит...
<artus> потому что у тебя ати
<piratOLD> freenetwork: после перезагрузки тоже?
<piratOLD> artus: ати видео?
<Nastya> freenetwork, can you please paste your /var/log/messages ?
<freenetwork> да. и кстати на mint 10 тоже..
<freenetwork> ати
<freenetwork> ATI
<artus> piratOLD, у кого?
<[Raiden]> AlexeyMish: в /etc/default/locale впиши LANG="ru_RU.UTF-8"  , потом на всякий случай sudo locale-gen ru_RU.UTF-8 и sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup
<artus> ну воть) я прям телепат)
<piratOLD> artus: у кого черный экран
<freenetwork> у меня..
<[Raiden]> AlexeyMish: если американская нужна, то так же в общем.
<SergeyIT> AlexeyMish, http://postgresql.1045698.n5.nabble.com/upgrade-from-7-4-to-8-3-td1915768.html
<AndreX> Nastya: So it is possible and +b to receive))
<[Raiden]> кстати хинт, можно иметь рус локаль и энг вывод программ, изменив не все переменные  через LANG , список переменных - команда locale
<freenetwork> Nastya я нашел
<[Raiden]> если склероз не подводит, за язык ифейса отвечает LC_COLLATE=
<AlexeyMish> Raiden, LANG="en_US.utf8"
<AlexeyMish> удаляю, пишу вместо этого ---------------------------
<AlexeyMish> Reload
<AlexeyMish> ---------------------------
<AlexeyMish> The file "c:\Program Files\mIRC\logs\#ubuntu-ru.freenode.log" is modified by another program. Reload this file?
<AlexeyMish> ---------------------------
<AlexeyMish> Да   Нет
<AlexeyMish> ---------------------------
<AlexeyMish> простите
<AndreX> Nastya: On russian speak
<[Raiden]> можно и так, только...  не en_US.utf8 , а en_US.UTF-8
<AndreX> !pm | Nastya
<ubuntuhelp> Nastya: Уважайте своих собеседников. Если вы не можете писать на канале - воспользуйтесь командой /msg ubuntuhelp !register Никогда не стучитесь в приват к другому человеку со своими проблемами (если только Вы не знаете его лично)
<AlexeyMish> Вот он косяк похоже!
<[Raiden]> AlexeyMish: возможно мало просто вписать, и сделать команды котоыре я указал выше, возможно надо ещё релогин - тут я не в курсе.
<[Raiden]> и ещё, ты можешь ничего не менять, если для программы нужен другой язык. Типа  env LANG=ru_RU.UTF-8  date ; env LANG=en_US.UTF-8  date
<[Raiden]> получим вывод на 2 языках, при условии что такие локали есть - сгенерированые локалегеном
<[Raiden]> увлекся чего-то )
<troubadour> Сегодня 4 матча по футболу
<troubadour> повезло
<[Raiden]> меня как-то не особо впечетляют мужики бегающие за мячиком. Сорь если что :)
<SergeyIT> по-барабану
<troubadour> а ты че баба?
<[Raiden]> Неа, был бы женщиной, может быть впечатлился бы )
<SergeyIT> troubadour, настоящие мужики играют, а не смотрят
<piratOLD> лучше посмотреть концерт чем футбол, пользы больше я считаю :)
<troubadour> тоже раньше играл... чуть в сборную по футболу не попал
<troubadour> нет, правда
<AlexeyMish> не помогло.. все равно ругается на локаль
<[Raiden]> набери locale
<[Raiden]> покажет текущую
<troubadour> ладно, пошел зОпивам.
<AlexeyMish> http://paste.ubuntu.com/568253/
<AndreX> locale-gen делал?
<AlexeyMish> locale-gen en_US.UTF-8
<AlexeyMish> делал
<[Raiden]> там у тебя 3 строки с ошибкой, гугли насчет этого. Я не сталкивался. За одно погугли по ubuntu how to set locale
<SergeyIT> AlexeyMish, http://wiki.kartbuilding.net/index.php/Locale
<AlexeyMish> Raiden, если я поднимаю тот же дистр на аналогичном железе, мне достаточно будет эти файлы подменить, чтоб все задышало?
<[Raiden]> ну наверное , незнаю. А сделай ещё dpkg-reconfigure locales
<AlexeyMish> в смысле те, в которых я ковырял сегодня, по вашим подсказкам. Это по идее в облаке на вирт машине все. Можно поднять аналогичную машину, стянуть с нее файлы и убить за ненадобностью.
<AlexeyMish> ругается
<artus> [Raiden], он уже и реконфигуре, и локали ставил, и генерил ) вобщем фигня кая то ) локали есть нужные , но тупо не отрабатывають )
<[Raiden]> вроде 1 файл ковыряли только, по умолчанияю там 1 строка LANG=
<AlexeyMish> кажись починил с помощью гильиотины )
<artus> даже в /etc/default/locale смотрели)
<AlexeyMish> apt-get remove locales
<[Raiden]> скорее всег ов убунте надо ещё что-то где-то выбрать ) что я незнаю. В моем случае, я всегда при установке сразу выбераю, если нужен другйо язык, меняю переменными налету, для нужной программы.
<AlexeyMish> apt-get autoremove / dpkg --force-depends --purge locales / apt-get install locales
<AlexeyMish> вроде перестало ругаться )
<[Raiden]> ) гуд
<AlexeyMish> хорошо хоть догодался логировать разговор, потом покурить все умное. что мне сказали можно будет )))
<AlexeyMish> список пользователей с консоли как посмотреть можно? В смысле вообще, которые есть в системе
<Steel_Rat> cat /etc/shadow
<AlexeyMish> спасибо.
<[Raiden]> можно cat /etc/passwd  , там хешей нет и всем на чтение доступен
<AlexeyMish> Все. Спасибо люди! Можно наконец с работы домой пойти.
<[Raiden]> убунте нехватает немного средств типа drakX  мандривовского или Yast. Имхо. Тогда бы ваще не возникал вопрос как язык сменить и т.д.
<[Raiden]> иногда мне думается что мандрейк 2001 года был более френдли чем сча убунта )
 * [Raiden] спрятался
<Nastya> [Raiden], +1
<Nastya> Я тоже жду когда у меня появится свободный  день чтоб поставтиь арч.
<sharikoff> тыц тыц
<inkvizitor68sl> [Raiden], не нужны они =)
<SergeyIT> [Raiden], а зачем его менять (язык) ?
<[Raiden]> Ну, это просто пример. Некий центр настрое ккоторый существует и в гуи варианте и в псевдографике , и кли управляется - может быть удобней
<[Raiden]> чем ковыряние нескольких команд и конфигов
<skai> [Raiden]: есть же гномовский
<skai> gnome-control-center
<[Raiden]> при этом даже не обязательно менять  сами конфиги, текст вида переменная=значение не так уж сложно парсить
<skai> входит в дефолтную поставку убунты
<[Raiden]> skai: этот гномовский не так много меняет. И что делать ,если у меня убунту сервер без гуи, или не гном?
<skai> [Raiden]: юзать гуевый дракХ
<[Raiden]> а он как раз не только гуевый )
<SergeyIT> [Raiden], это конечно хорошо, но пока, думаю, качественно нереализуемо... слишком много железа всякого, которое оперативно не поддерживается
<[Raiden]> в некоторых дистрах центры настроек существую около десятка лет
<SergeyIT> центры не успевают оперативно поддерживать потоки изменений... в этом зоопарке
<[Raiden]> многие в виндовс использую программы или те котоыре куплены или те под которые уже появился кейген, т.е. не последних версий не редко.
<[Raiden]> так что и тут не обязательно на краю лезвия висеть ) Что бы выполнять свои задачи.
<Holeech> ку
<Holeech> где конфиг ритмбокса лежит?
<[Raiden]> так что можно делать вполне удобный во всех отношениях дистр например с годицным циклом.
<[Raiden]> наверное :)
<Holeech> нашел
<[Raiden]> тишина помогла )
<[Raiden]> http://storage6.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0217/h_1297958436_468c326834.png ,  http://storage5.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0217/h_1297958422_f406d6ea66.png
<skai> [Raiden]: кстати, если ранаешь безыксовый сервер - ты должен знать, де настройки
<skai> или тебе нафиг низя трогать сервера
<[Raiden]> )
<razor96> народ, посоветуйте консольный браузер (кроме links links2 lynx)
<[Raiden]> можно знать или носить заметки и не испытывать особого кайфа от массы конфигов
<[Raiden]> razor96: w3m
<razor96> Raiden, спасибо, то что надо.
<[Raiden]> новичкам по любому удобней было бы с неким единым центром часто юзаемых настроек.
<[Raiden]> это можно не принимать, просто моё мнение
<piratOLD> а кто что делает вообще в ubuntu
<[Raiden]> я не готов столько печатать. Прозе сказать что я не делаю. Не нашел чем синхронить  контакты со своего телефона, игр мало.  да и всё наверное.
<[Raiden]> прошивал телефон ещё с хп - эт ов лине вроде нечем делать.
<piratOLD> :) программирываешь?
<[Raiden]> не, для себя только  что-нить на баше в несколько строк.
<SergeyIT> [Raiden], а зачем часто юзай настройки?
<SergeyIT> юзать
<piratOLD> а я незнаю что ещё можно делать в ubuntu7
<piratOLD> ?
<SergeyIT> piratOLD, фсё
<piratOLD> посоветуй?
<[Raiden]> часто не обязательно. Вот представь что ты впервые в лине. тебе надо настроить разрешение, язык , сеть поднять как минимум. И теперь представь что ты будешь это делать не как в убунте, а в 1 окошке , и ещё со справкой.
<SergeyIT> [Raiden], все это в одном меню - систем
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> Ну да, если у тебя гном
<SergeyIT> гном )
<[Raiden]> а если нет
<SergeyIT> а я другим и не пользовался )
<piratOLD> КДЕ ещё есть
<[Raiden]> ну вот, а в мандре или сусе, это можно настроить вообще без иксов, не думая о конфигах или например из twm
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> ещё фишка 1, если скажем у меня консольная убунта, сервер или альтернейт. Я могу через /etc/network сеть настроить
<jillsmitt> [Raiden]: нам инвалиды не нужны
<Guest13340> привет всем. Кто может посоветовать с такой ситуацией. На ubuntu я работаю c git   Клонирую репозитарий все нормально потом через какое то время или после перегрузки пытаюсь сделать git pull или git push  но просесс зависает. На компах с виндовсом проблем нет.
<[Raiden]> но если я потом доставлю гном - сразу отвалиться нетворк менеджер
<jillsmitt> умственные
<SergeyIT> [Raiden], может это и не плохо, конечно, но если какая бага в такой центр попадет, то можно вообще лишиться сразу всех настроек )
<[Raiden]> jillsmitt: мне уйти? :)
<jillsmitt> [Raiden]: нет, останьтесь, я без вас не могу
<[Raiden]> )
<piratOLD> а чего так мало программ на линухе?
<[Raiden]> piratOLD: для начала, тех программ котоыре есть под вин, тут вообще нету и скорее всего не будет. Если не считать вайн и виртуалки , тут свои программы
<[Raiden]> и их в общем-то не так мало
<SergeyIT> piratOLD, 1 на 100 000 жителей планеты - это мало?
<kamyshovyy> ку
<SergeyIT> вечер
<piratOLD> незнаю, я даже не мог нормального конвертора найти для линухе для виндовс их полно
<SergeyIT> piratOLD, сталеплавильного?
<kamyshovyy> sharikoff: !
<Steel_Rat> дык ключевое слово "не мог"
<kamyshovyy> ку
<Guest13340> то есть на копах где установлена виндовс на поверх ее vmware и в ней запускаю git pull  то команда отрабатывает   но если с чистого линуха то git зависает
<piratOLD> так их может просто нет, я только один нашол который есть на мак вин
<piratOLD> и лин
<piratOLD> handbrake
<[Raiden]> piratOLD: тебе для псп надо конвертить?
<piratOLD> нет, мне в ави надо
<SergeyIT> piratOLD, iconv!
<piratOLD> репозиторий есть?
<kamyshovyy> народ, маленький вопрос (влом гуглить, тока с работы - очь устал, насыщенный день (( ) подскажите плж. как снять сесии др. юзверей в системе (рут у меня)
<jillsmitt> [Raiden]: понимаешь о чем я говорю?
<jillsmitt> для виндовс их полно
<[Raiden]> piratOLD: avidemux , winff (фронт энд  для ффмпег)
<jillsmitt> winff не очень
<jillsmitt> надо юзать сам ffmpeg
<piratOLD> [Raiden]: незнаю вчера качал avidemux не смог сконвертировать просил кодек для mp3
<[Raiden]> gorbic666: http://code.google.com/p/sinthgunt/
<[Raiden]> piratOLD: ну видимо надо доставить. 1 из вариантов , что бы не гадат ькакой пакет,  ubuntu-restricted-extras
<piratOLD> [Raiden]: а с упаковки его разве нету?
<[Raiden]> jillsmitt: ye dfot jy ghfd? cjanf .pf,tkmyjuj ,jktt -vtytt tlbybws yf rf;le. ybie? gjl dby ,jkmit
<[Raiden]> мп3 кодека из коробки нету
<jillsmitt> а?
<[Raiden]> jillsmitt: ну ваще он прав& софта юзабельного более -менее единицы на каЖдую нишу& под вин больше
<jillsmitt> не понятно
<jillsmitt> нет, это понятно*
<jillsmitt> но по идее нужен 1 проигрыватель, 1 почтовый клиент, 1 редактор
<jillsmitt> что значит больше?
<jillsmitt> его должно быть достаточно, в линукс его достаточно
<[Raiden]> Ну по идее да ) Н онекоторым нужен выбор или что-то не устраивает
<piratOLD> а как вот собирают ubuntu с кодеками и остальным вот к примеру http://rutracker.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3385160
<kamyshovyy> SergeyIT: [Raiden] а?
<jillsmitt> [Raiden]: у них есть компилятор
<jillsmitt> это лучший выбор
<[Raiden]> piratOLD: большинство кодеков есть в репозиториях, не вижу смысла в сторонней сборке.
<piratOLD> ну а вообще как их собирают?
<piratOLD> вы умеете
<piratOLD> ?
<AndreX> test
<ubuntuhelp> AndreX, Понг.
<sharikoff> kamyshovyy: q
<[Raiden]> я не делал, но знаю что есть несколько средств, для модификации дистра.  Ubuntu Customisation Kit  например
<kamyshovyy> sharikoff: ку
<jillsmitt> piratOLD: мы умеем
<jillsmitt> за исключением тех, которые уже собраны и код закрыт
<kamyshovyy> sharikoff: чё за беда? во первых
<sharikoff> ?
<sharikoff> всмысле
<kamyshovyy> sharikoff: при попытке входа под учёткой домена, тыпо пупит долго и .... неверные данные
<sharikoff> мде..
<sharikoff> я седня прикручивал к апачу ад авторизацию..
<sharikoff> и могу тебе сказать
<sharikoff> что надо покопаться в /etc/ldap/ldap.conf
<piratOLD> jillsmitt: а это с помощью программы собирать?
<kamyshovyy> sharikoff: второе. посмотрел в ад свою мафынку в описании значилось Доменконтроллер ((
<kamyshovyy> пришлось пересоздавать (от греха подальше)
<sharikoff> e nz yfdthyjt cfv,f cnjbn
<sharikoff> у тя наверное самба стоит
<kamyshovyy> ага
<jillsmitt> piratOLD: да это за час любой научится делать, за вечер ты сможешь весь линукс перекомпилировать и свое ядро создать
<sharikoff> ты ослевел поменьше сделай
<sharikoff> oslevel
<piratOLD> jillsmitt: научите :)
<kamyshovyy> учту
<jillsmitt> piratOLD: научитесь
<sharikoff> угу..
<piratOLD> jillsmitt: ну а можете ссылки подкинуть
<sharikoff> и все что относится к домену закамменти
<jillsmitt> piratOLD: да, без проблем
<kamyshovyy> а что же оно долго думает? прежде чем сообщить о косяке?
<piratOLD> jillsmitt: собирете для меня сборочку :) со всеми кодеками
<jillsmitt> piratOLD: а не пошел бы ты...
<jillsmitt> ленивая ...
<kamyshovyy> эт при реге на домене?
<piratOLD> jillsmitt: ну дайте ссылочку я сам посмотрю
<jillsmitt> piratOLD: вот учебник http://www.linuxfromscratch.org/
<kamyshovyy> кстати, список юзеров и хостов домена тоже не выдал (
<jillsmitt> piratOLD: там две книги, изучайте
<sharikoff> kamyshovyy: ты раскаменти ссыль в лдап конф
<piratOLD> jillsmitt: ок
<piratOLD> jillsmitt: спс
<sharikoff> ldap://domen.ru/d =domen,dc=ru
<sharikoff> тока данные свои
<sharikoff> kamyshovyy: ты где ваще живешь?
<kamyshovyy> ыыы
<kamyshovyy> локализуюсь на кубани
<[Raiden]> piratOLD: http://lianinfo.narod.ru/uck.htm
<piratOLD> jillsmitt: а рус есть?
<sharikoff> kamyshovyy: ну я время имел ввиду..
<jillsmitt> piratOLD: рус че?
<sharikoff> у меня просто +5
<piratOLD> jillsmitt: учебник?
<kamyshovyy> +3
<sharikoff> я хотел те завтре ссыль кидануть
<piratOLD>  [Raiden]: спс
<jillsmitt> piratOLD: не знаю
<jham> в трудовую деятельность входит учёба? знает кто?
<Wolf___> как можно восстановить разделы жесткого? (диспетчер файлов видит разделы, а gparted видит неразммеченную область)
<sharikoff> kamyshovyy: и очень советую поставить Apache Directory Studio
<sharikoff> будет проще смареть где косяки
<SergeyIT> jham, школа - вуз  - нет
<[Raiden]> скоро выйдет piratOLD OS , болгенос в опасности )
<kamyshovyy> по этому поводу сказать ничего не могу, а только сильно выпучить глаза О_О
<kamyshovyy> опять насиловать мозг )))
<sharikoff> =)
<sharikoff> там не трудно оказывается..
<kamyshovyy> буду двигать далее в этом направлении хд
<sharikoff> надо тока надеть резиновые перчатки
<piratOLD>  [Raiden]: а что такое болгенос?
<sharikoff> чтоб в этой какашке не увязнуть
<kamyshovyy> тада куплю презером
<freenetwork> как сделать бекап синаптис?
<kamyshovyy> лан тада, до завтра
<sharikoff> ок
<SergeyIT> piratOLD, это круто! Здесь даже банили за ее упоминание )
<Wolf___> так кто нить в курсе насчет разделов жесткого?
<sharikoff> угу.. вкурсе
<sharikoff> они есть
<piratOLD> SergeyIT: а что это такое?
<[Raiden]> Wolf___: наверное придется почитать про testdisk , если есть ошибки в разметке разделов, поправит
<sharikoff> piratOLD: пасмари в гугле
<SergeyIT> piratOLD, в гугель ))
<piratOLD> а сказать что не можете?
<sharikoff> нет
<Wolf___> тестдиск эт прога я так понмаю?
<[Raiden]> да
<sharikoff> угу.. я как то даже юзал..
<sharikoff> один раз..
<sharikoff> потом выяснилось что умер винт в рейде
<sharikoff> а контроллер аппаратный..
<SergeyIT> sharikoff, и я тоже только раз... )
<jham> SergeyIT: спасибо.
<sharikoff> =))
<sharikoff> в результате все поновой и почесному
<piratOLD> так это что операционная система?
<AndreX> ))
<jham> SergeyIT: а учёба на профессию?
<sharikoff> piratOLD: ты чо такой трудный то?
<sharikoff> или те заняться нечем?
<SergeyIT> jham, только всё могут поменять (хотя вряд ли)
<AndreX> piratOLD: это глюк )
<piratOLD> sharikoff: незнаю я нашол в гугле написанно bolgenOS
<sharikoff> ну вот и читай
<sharikoff> там все написано
<SergeyIT> jham, если послали с работы, то может и включается в стаж
<sharikoff> если не понял -еще раз прочитай
<sharikoff> если не понял со второго раза -попроси бабушку
<sharikoff> она тебе прочтет
<piratOLD> только смахивает очень на гнома :)
<jham> SergeyIT: мне для оформления загранпасспорта )
<sharikoff> бабушка?
<AndreX> xD
<jham> графа Трудовая деятельность за последние 10 лет
<jham> оо.... включая учебу в учебных заведениях и военную службу), а также периоды без работы продолжительностью более 3-х месяцев
<jham> :D
<SergeyIT> jham, так пиши всё
<piratOLD> там антивирус какойто стоит Попова
<AndreX> ноно
<jham> понял. только увидел. 3 часа только спал.. )
<sharikoff> piratOLD: угу.. он радио придумал
<sharikoff> а потом антивирус
<piratOLD> это типо никакой защиты?
<AndreX> piratOLD, абсолютно новый антивирус )
<sharikoff> mode +q piratOLD
<sharikoff> @mode +q piratOLD
<piratOLD> он пять сек загружается
<piratOLD> Самым главным отличием ОС Bolgenos является наличие собственного  "Антивируса Попова", который работает только в среде данной операционной  системы, загрузка за пять секунд, а также много обоев.
<[Platon]> @mode +q piratOLD
<[Platon]> sharikoff: перелогинься
<[Platon]> sharikoff: тя бот чет не слушается
<[Platon]> sharikoff: ты идентался перед ним?
<[Platon]> sharikoff: после вылетов
<sharikoff> щас тока
<artus> @op
<[Platon]> @deop sharikoff
<artus> @deop
<artus> странно
<[Platon]> sharikoff: тперь сам
<sharikoff> @op
<sharikoff> не а..
<artus> sharikoff, а ты ему клоаку идентифицировал?
<sharikoff> не а
<sharikoff> я не умею
<[Platon]> sharikoff: теперь попробуй через бота
<sharikoff> @deop
<[Platon]> sharikoff: дык как и просто
<sharikoff> не а
<sharikoff> не канает
<artus> [Platon], бот его маску не знаеть , а я не помню как ему представлятцо)
<SergeyIT> Шарикова разжаловали )
<artus> @voice piratOLD
<[Platon]> identify <name> <password>
<[Platon]> sharikoff: так боту
<[Platon]> команду дай
<artus> piratOLD, можеш говорить )
<piratOLD> фух
<piratOLD> я думал все спс
<artus> ток в рамках темы канала )
<piratOLD>  artus: спс
<sharikoff> @deop
<sharikoff> оо
<sharikoff>  скай проканало
<piratOLD> что можно ещё в ubuntu делать?
<[Platon]> sharikoff: ну се.он тя по маске запомнил и терь пофиг:)
<SergeyIT> piratOLD, тебя предупреждали ).
<sharikoff> piratOLD: ну ты понел..
<UPDOZNAK> Меня понимать хорошо вы ?
<sharikoff> да понимать зер гут
<SergeyIT> piratOLD, правила прочитать...
<sharikoff> мастер йода?
<UPDOZNAK> sharikoff просто были сомнения в кодпейдж
<sharikoff> UPDOZNAK: они отпали? =)
<UPDOZNAK> sharikoff полностью
<sharikoff> оки..
 * jillsmitt #troluntu-ru
<sharikoff> кстати
<sharikoff> локейшн в апаче на папки только или на странички тоже можно?
<only_you> 10.04.2 еще не вышла?
<UPDOZNAK> мда гуглоперевод - меня слышат? - I hear?
<sharikoff> угу
<sharikoff> слышат
<sharikoff> =)
<UPDOZNAK> ))
<sharikoff> UPDOZNAK: вот эту фишку уже поправили http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_jRRL0p_4W9I/TUWeJ-YKkBI/AAAAAAAAIl8/w4wxPTyCr2o/s1600/google-translate-hate-facebook.png
<sharikoff> или вот эту http://www.snaphow.com/google-translate-bug-part-2-we-really-hate-this-company/
<Stran_NIK> за что мне mute дали?
<sharikoff> в приват тому кто дал
<UPDOZNAK> sharikoff зыы, ну тут я хоть , что то понимаю, а вот представить , что ты говоришь Японцу привет как дела , а гугла переводит сделай харакири...
<[Platon]> sharikoff: тыж дал
<sharikoff> я?
<[Platon]> sharikoff: он пират
<Stran_NIK> та я вышел в это время, ник piratOLD
<sharikoff> аа
<sharikoff> да
<sharikoff> за жесткий оффтоп
<artus> ну за обход можно бан схлопотать)
<Stran_NIK> за какой ещё оффтоп?
<sharikoff> и не желание искать в гугле
<[Platon]> хммм...а ведь это идея
<[Platon]> @mode +q Nastya
<UPDOZNAK> оО а есть ли канал где медики сидят ))
<sharikoff> тут
<sharikoff> где у тя болит?
<sharikoff> =))
<UPDOZNAK> Да из носа кровя стала литься часто очень
<Stran_NIK> снимите пож мут с piratOLD
<sharikoff> а ты шалить не будешь больше?
<Stran_NIK> под чём подрузумеваеться шалить? :)
<UPDOZNAK> Просыпаешься от того , что по морде тепло , встаешь полквартиры заляпываешь кровью , идет в ванную умываешься затыкаешь нос , берешь тряпку и начинаешь мыть пол в 4 утра...
<sharikoff> ну спрашивать очевидное например..
<[Raiden]> сходи ко врачу
<[Raiden]> к живому, не в ирк )
<sharikoff> =))
<Stran_NIK> что например, я вообще не могу понять за что мут дали?
<Stran_NIK> или я тупой или незачто дали
<sharikoff> за что то..
<AndreX> Stran_NIK, задавал вопросы не по теме и перд этим сам не пытался их решить
<sharikoff> !q1
<ubuntuhelp> Прежде чем задать вопрос спроси себя 1. Ты искал на форуме http://forum.ubuntu.ru? 2. Ты искал в google.com? Если ответ "Да" , то спрашивай
<UPDOZNAK> [Raiden] да понятно , что к живому , если уж идти то нужно лоижтся на месяц на обследование , а то , что скажут тети из медпункта я и сам знаю
<sharikoff> UPDOZNAK: не оффтопим
<SergeyIT> UPDOZNAK, http://www.clinic-lor.ru/index.php/all-vo/all-vo-nose/219-krov-nose
<sharikoff> ненадо нам про врачей..
<Stran_NIK> а вы за это, ну просто я же в чате могу спросить тут мне быстрее ответят чем я буду пол интернета лопатить
<sharikoff> придется полопатить
<AndreX> здесь тебе могут ваще не ответить
<sharikoff> !q
<ubuntuhelp> Начнем с правильной формулировки вопроса: "Здравствуйте, у меня установлена <версия>. Я пытаюсь получить <некий результат>. Я сделал <действия>. В результате у меня получилось <результат, который получен>. ЧЯДНТ ?
<AndreX> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<Stran_NIK> :))
<UPDOZNAK> Да и еще замечательно помогают решению вопроса скрины сделанные в момент поиска решения
<sharikoff> фотки умного лица спрашивающего
<Stran_NIK> да уж, так если тут вроде как тоже самое что и на форум написать, вроде IRC это как чат, тут что нельзя просто общатся
<Stran_NIK> ?
<gorbic666> stergfhfhhhhhhhttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttty
<sharikoff> @kick gorbic666
<UPDOZNAK> sharikoff не дал человеку поспать)
<sharikoff> руки то помнят..
<baltazor> вопрос к разбирающиемся: к УПСу (ИПБ) можно подключать же оборудование все? ну т.е. я сразу к нему могу подключить пилот на котором висит системник, монитор, роутер,модем и т.д.? P.S. Сорри за мини оффтоп
<sharikoff> да
<baltazor> ясно, спасибо, знач бракованый , завтра пойду в магазин матюкать их :)
<artus> baltazor, оно то можно, но как бе все зависит от того что ты вешаеш на него и в каких количеставах)
<artus> и да , импульсные бп могут ему ооооч не понравитцо )
<baltazor> artus: ну для теста вообще подключил обычный обогреватель маленький и все равно скачки напряжения были что я прозрел
<artus> baltazor, а ты головой долго думал? обогреватель цеплять )
<baltazor> artus: дык я для теста
<artus> нуну
<baltazor> artus: я когда комп подключил, у меня дома дискотека была из света :)
<UPDOZNAK> Ты в Нарьян маре живешь что ли ?
<baltazor> да ну не шарю я в УПСах поэтому и спрашиваю
<baltazor> знал бы не спрашивал
<artus> baltazor, у мну перед упсом стабилизатор стоит)
<AndreX> baltazor, тыб ещё туда ваще всё воткнул что дома есть
<artus> ибо иногда просадка ниже планки в 165в )
<baltazor> AndreX: хорошо что ты этого не сделал
<UPDOZNAK> artus а какой стабилизатор и сколько стоит ?
<baltazor> хватит издеватся , не знаю поэтому и спросил
<baltazor> artus: ну смотри у меня подключено: модем, ви-фи точка, роутер, системник и монитор - разве много?
<artus> да какой то луксоровский , самый дешовый что нашол и у которого самый широкий диапазон) он со 110 вытягивает) но как выравнивалка перед упсом самое оно )
<artus> а упс на сколько у тя ?
<baltazor> 360 ват
<artus> хы..
<artus> а моник какой ?
<baltazor> самсунг
<baltazor> сек
<baltazor> модель скажу
<artus> трубка ?
<baltazor> syncmaster 2223nw
<artus> ну в смысле стекло или плоский ?
<baltazor> не , плоский
<[Raiden]> тфт
<baltazor> ну и БП на 300ват
<artus> ну 41 ват моник , комп тянет пусть 200 , роутер 15, модем , точка....
<artus> вобщем в ацкий притык
<baltazor> но должен вытягивать
<artus> baltazor, ога , минуты полторы )
<artus> если комп не под нагрузкой )
<baltazor> та на время пофиг
<baltazor> я говорю за другое
<artus> ибо под нагрузкой мощи может и не хватить)
<AndreX> а тут обогреватель преплыл на 2000 ват )
<baltazor> когда я подключаю просто розетка - УПС - пилот
<baltazor> дома начинается свето музыка
<baltazor> т.е. перегруз сети
<artus> кстати да , минималка вообщеть на обогревателях эть 800вт, так что чую ухайдокаеш ты упс )
<baltazor> та я вкл. его на 11 сек.
<baltazor> 1*
<artus> baltazor, а ты обогреватель воткнул сразу как распечатал?
<baltazor> не
<artus> baltazor, модельку упса скажи)
<baltazor> я его распечатал , вкл. в сеть на 4 часа (написано в инструкции для подзарядки типо) , далее вкл. в розетку и подключил пилот и началась свето музыка
<baltazor> сек
<artus> я се взяль bnt-800ap, ляпота ) пол часа держит)
<baltazor> dynopower 650
<UPDOZNAK> чегойто стабилизаторы дороги
<baltazor> artus:
<artus> ща, посмотрю на твою железяку ) интересно )(
<xps> ghost-ross
<AndreX> ?
<UPDOZNAK> ммм как я рад , что есть такая распрекрассная ось убунта , а главное у нее есть огромное комьюнити , активное притом, #freenas три вопроса за день и ни одного ответа, порядка 30 пользователей онлайн
<baltazor> artus: ну что?
<baltazor> UPDOZNAK: что есть фринас?
<baltazor> вопрос снят
<AlexeyMish> Здраствуйте. Помогите разобраться с битым пакетом?
<UPDOZNAK> удобная , но местами непонятная
<AlexeyMish>  apt-get install postgresql -не могу не переустановить ни удалить
<AlexeyMish> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.pro , http://paste.ubuntu.com или http://paste.org.ru
<AlexeyMish> apt-get remove postgresql ругается http://paste.ubuntu.com/568361/
<AlexeyMish> как мне переставить пакет?
<AlexeyMish> столько народу, и тишина как в библиотеке )
<baltazor> AlexeyMish: останови postgresql
<Lynk> гляньте кому интересно, сварганил от нечего делать)) http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Simple+Balls?content=138828
<artus> AlexeyMish, sudo
<AlexeyMish> etc/init.d/postgresql-8.4 stop / * Error: /var/lib/postgresql/8.4/utf8_cluster is not accessible or does not exist
<baltazor> Lynk: 3.8 метра картинка в zip файле? о_О
<AlexeyMish> artus, не, там пакет поломался как то... :(
<baltazor> AlexeyMish: я ж говорю останови процесс
<AlexeyMish> baltazor, не запущен он
<Lynk> baltazor, да, просто не могу сжать еще больше, гимп не дает меньше сделать, она кстати и так пережата, весила 4.2
<baltazor> AlexeyMish: хотя там у тебя скрипт кудась делся и почему он стартует постеж если ты удаляешь пакет для меня загадка
<artus> AlexeyMish, у мну щас ацкий лаг) пинги за 10к ) почему не видел вывод на пасте )
<AlexeyMish> baltozar, черт с нимб со скриптом. Как то с помощью грубой физической силы можно постгрес поставить или снести, потом поставить?
<baltazor> Lynk: у меня глаза аж прозрели ....
<Lynk> baltazor, ты о чем?)
<baltazor> Lynk: о картинке
<AlexeyMish> он зараза при любом действие хочет  /var/lib/postgresql/8.4/utf8_cluster
<Lynk> baltazor, не я понял что о картинке ток я не понял самой так сказать оценки, понятие "глаза прозрели" довольно растяжимое))
<Levikov> Здравствуйте
<baltazor> Lynk: ну на глаза сильно давануло , однообразностью , как гипноз в общем (это на меня так подействовало)
<Levikov> Убунту можно ставить с флешки или лучше все таки с СД диска?
<Lynk> baltazor, хех, ну на меня такие рисунки абсолютно спокойно действуют и люблю простоту)
<artus> проще с флешки)
<baltazor> Levikov: можно и с флешки, делаете флешку загрузочную и готово )
<Levikov> сделал как на офф сайте
<Levikov> тобишь все диск покупать не надо?
<AlexeyMish> artus, есть способ грубого удаления пакета, чтоб снести его гарантировано? )
<Levikov> я записал загрузочную флешку с виндовс по инструкции которая была на сайте при скачивании дистрибутива
<artus> береш флешу, береш унетбутин
<artus> и фсеее
<Levikov> а если другой прогой?
<artus> AlexeyMish, ну да )
<AlexeyMish> какой? )
<Levikov> Universal USB Installer
<artus> Levikov, причем тут виндовс ?
<Levikov> я с него писал загрузочную флешку
<artus> Levikov, чем ту унетбутин не угодил?
<AlexeyMish> Lynk, глаза в кучу =)
<Levikov> у меня нету диска с убунтой, был но он почему то перестал устанавливатся... видно поцарапан...
<artus> да не страдай ты фигней и делай то что советуют, а не то что ты в говнобложиках виндузятников вычитал
<artus> нафиг эти извращения для бубунты то
<Lynk> AlexeyMish, какие то вы все странные, вроде ничего такого в ней нет а глаза в кучу)) на меня так вообще не действует))
<artus> Levikov, к тому же бутин сам те стянет если надо бубунту из нета )
<Levikov> что нашел тем и записал :)
<Levikov> короче если установилась без ошибок значит все впорядке?
<AlexeyMish> artus, если я всякое упоминание о постгрессе потру во всяких разных папочках..  Я так думаю, ничего хорошего не выйдет? )
<AndreX> если запуститься после инстала то тогда всё в порядке )
<artus> AlexeyMish, а толку ?
<AlexeyMish> AndreX, у меня не инсталлб не реинсталлб не ремове не проходит. Как с мертвой точки сдвинуться не знаю :(
<Levikov> не подскажете как решить проблему с кодировкой в виртуальной консоли убунту?
<Levikov> cp1251 не отображает
<artus> и не должно
<AlexeyMish> artus, от безисходности )
<Levikov> "и не должно," а почему так?
<Levikov> в 10.04 отображало
<artus> по определению
<artus> причем тут cp1251 к линуксу как таковому ?
<AndreX> AlexeyMish: ну я тоже незнаю чё там у тебя случилось )
<baltazor> AlexeyMish: dpkg --configure -a
<AndreX> Levikov: ну так ей и нада )
<baltazor> AlexeyMish: попробуй , попытается исправить пакеты
<Levikov> посоветуйте ноутбук для убунту :)
<Levikov> а то я уже раз купил ПК с картой АТИ для линукса =\
<baltazor> Levikov: на практике скажу , многие подходят
<baltazor> Levikov: ну нвидиа легче запускается тут не поспоришь :)
<Levikov> -)
<AndreX> Levikov: незнаю у меня и ати и нвидиа нормально работают
<Levikov> ати и у меня работает, но с компизом не поиграешся)
<Levikov> 50 фпс 2д кубик BDRip 1080p читает, мне хватит
<Levikov> я ноутхочу, а потом может и на стационарном нвидиа куплю)
<baltazor> AlexeyMish: сделал то что я сказал?
<AndreX> Levikov: ну у каждого свои заморочки ))
<Levikov> так какую фирму лучше для убунту брать?
<Levikov> асус, хп, ейсер.?
<AndreX> зависит от начинки а не от фирмы )
<Levikov> значит асус)
<AlexeyMish> сделал, эффекта не увидел )
<baltazor> AlexeyMish: ну он что то сделал ?
<AlexeyMish> baltazar, я нашел в  /etc/postgresql/ то что у меня просило постоянно, положил куда просило.. сейчас ругаться перестало, но почему то упорно пытается запустить постгрес
<AlexeyMish> baltazar, я не увиделю просто перевод каретки на след строку произошел
<AndreX> AlexeyMish: apt-get check && apt-get -f install ?
<AlexeyMish> E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<AlexeyMish> вот от этого как избавиться?
<AndreX> sudo
<AndreX> добавь
<AlexeyMish> AndreX, от рута делаю
<AndreX> ну значит гдето ещё делаеш
<AlexeyMish> он у меня почему то пытается постгресс запустить, а постгресс как раз только наполовину целы.. как раз этот пакет и сломался
<AlexeyMish> вот и лочится гдк то что то.. а как остановить попытку запуска я не очень пока знаю.
<AlexeyMish> буду ребутать тогда :(
<AndreX> но такбы давно
<AlexeyMish> афигеть
<AlexeyMish> http://paste.ubuntu.com/568383/
<AndreX> apt-get autoremove
<AlexeyMish> кажется задышало чуть чуть
<AndreX> )
<AlexeyMish> если он постгресс стартовать не может, где логи искать?
<AlexeyMish> с чем проблемы возникли
<AlexeyMish> а то тужится бедолага минуты полторы, потом жалуется, что не могу мол...  /var/log//postgresql/ ничего не складывается, туда только в процессе работы кидать будет, как я понимаю
<AlexeyMish> Люли, подскажите, куда копать?
<AndreX> AlexeyMish, незнаю может dmesg посмотреть
<AlexeyMish> нет.. нагуглил чтото, похоже все жеще..
<valera> ребята привет.
<valera> можно я выговорюсь?
<Quest2010> Говори.
<valera> отец увидел как мой тупой тупой комп летает на хубунту. попросил меня поставить его на нетбук. сказал что плевать ему на всё лижбы было быстро.
<valera> я поставил его.
<valera> он тыкал.
<valera> тыкал.
<valera> и тыкал.
<valera> и каждый раз спрашивал меня о чём то.
<AndreX> AlexeyMish, он у тебя какую ошибку выдаёт когда пытается запуститься
<AndreX> !enter | valera
<ubuntuhelp> valera: Не используйте Enter как знак препинания, пишите свои вопросы/ответы в одной строке
<inkvizitor68sl> @voice valera
<inkvizitor68sl> надо установить лимит на количество сообщений, которые можно написать для решения проблемы, да.
<AlexeyMish> http://paste.ubuntu.com/568393/
<artus> inkvizitor68sl, ))
<valera> в конце концов он меня спросил всегда ли у него будет такой тёмный фон рабочего стола. это меня взбесило вообще так. я отобрал у него нетбук щас качаю на него винду гейм эдишн. никто не знает заработает ли она на нетбуке с процем атом? я не знал что не пр
<valera> инято так делать. всмысле писать часто и не очень длинными сообщениями.
<inkvizitor68sl> AlexeyMish,   Package postgresql-8.4 is not configured yet. что неясного?
<inkvizitor68sl> valera, заработает
<inkvizitor68sl> но
<inkvizitor68sl> valera, http://ibash.org.ru/quote.php?id=13795
<inkvizitor68sl> ведь для винды БСОД - это тоже работа, да.
<[DarkMist]> Доброго вечера уважаемые!! подскажите команду чтоб прова и к влоеным каталогам применились??
<AndreX> AlexeyMish, не сконфигуоил ты его вобщем
<inkvizitor68sl> [DarkMist], chmod -R
<[DarkMist]> спс
<AlexeyMish> так ета.. Он сам пир установке конфигуриться должен вроде. По крайней мере до этого при инстале конфигурился.
<AlexeyMish> отдельно ни разу не приходилось конфигурить
<valera> инквизитор, я немного не понял что по той ссылке.
<AndreX> дай ему --configure
<AndreX> valera: да так ничего в  общем ))
<valera> ну что может проц не обнаружется? но ты ставил 7ку. хотя не думаю что в гейм эдишн дров больше чем в ней.
<AndreX> мде
<AndreX> а причём тут гейм эдишен какойто?
<Holeech> А чем рекомендуемая версия дров nvidia отличается от 173 версии?
<valera> она маленькая.
<AndreX> Holeech читай на nvidia.ru
<artus> valera, причем тут винда вообще ?
<valera> кстати очень разочаровался что стандартная утилита по созданию загрузочных дисков пишет только линукс сд....
<AndreX> valera: иди к бг и предьявляй ему свои вопросы
<AlexeyMish> почему он при попытке apt-get remove postgresql пытается запустить сервер? :(
<AlexeyMish> AndreX, я не знаю, что нужно запустить с --configure. Я пока только ставить, сносить пакеты научился. Все остальное приходится гуглить
<AndreX> AlexeyMish, http://forum.ugoo.ru/thread-316.html по вот этому попробуй снести
<AlexeyMish> Воооот! Отличный мануал. Спасибо!
 * hivemind is away: away
<Nor8> Отключил автозагрузку cups, а он все-равно запускается. Где копать?
<yurau> Nor8: как отключал?
<Nor8> yurau: Boot-up манаджэром и в стандартных настройках убрал
<[Raiden]> )
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: И что сделал неправильно?)))
<yurau> Nor8: я сервисы отключаю с помощью webmin
<[Raiden]> в убунте апстарт, фиг знает на сколько эти менеджеры совместимы. сча скажу как
<yurau> Nor8: а вообще люди update-rc.d делают
<[Raiden]> /etc/init/cups.conf  строка stop on runlevel [016]  ,  после цифры 1 добавить 2. Т.к. в убунте по умолччч  2 ранлевел.
<[Raiden]> какие гуи с этим совместимы я сказать не могу )
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: То есть, будет 0126?
<[Raiden]> ну да
<Nor8> ок
<[Raiden]> я думаю  большинство дистров либо оставят классические варианты загрузки, либо перейдут  на системд ...
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Раньше и стандартными гуишными утилитами убивало автозапуск, а тут вона тебе))) Через консолю залезаю )))))
<[Raiden]> что будет с убунтовым апстартом - фиг знает. Может где-то будет
<Nor8> [Raiden]: А системд чем хорош?
<[Raiden]> я уж давно читал, сам гугли )
<AlexeyMish> если я гуями не пользусь, мне убунту юзать или что то другое поискать лучше? )
<AlexeyMish> а то знаний нет, но чота где линкс нужен бывает, там гуи ну никак не нужны )
<artus> AlexeyMish, без гуев паралельно чем )
<artus> если поймеш что к чему то разница только в инструментах )
<testburn> is there anybody out there?
<AlexeyMish> ога
<Brunor> Привет!
<Brunor> Тут такая проблема
<Brunor> есть локалка с паритетними, так я не вижу сайтов паритетных сетей
<Brunor> точней по ип вижу, днс не выдает их адреса
<testburn> может кто-нибудь подсказать, как работает система инвайтов в irc каналах?
<testburn> faq нашел. изучу сейчас. спасибо всем)
<testburn> убунту-ру вдохновляет ))
<artus> как же мне это нравится_
<artus> зайдуть, спросят, через минуту говорят что сами нашли )
<artus> ну прям бубунту-ру активатор мозговой деятельности )
<testburn> а что это за плюс у меня перед ником??
<AndreX> !voice
<ubuntuhelp> +v на канале #ubuntu-ru означает предупреждение. Если вы продолжите нарушать правила канала, вы будете кикнуты или забанены.
<artus> testburn, ты просто через вебгейт зашол
<testburn> мм.. а уже было начал копаться в кладовой памяти в попытках найти ответ на вопрос "что же я успел нарушить?" ))
<[Raiden]> а когда гном 3 планируется? дата рели известна?
<[Raiden]> релиза
<[Raiden]> не убунты, гнома
<UPDOZNAK> Эх поторопился я с выбором платформы для NAS, что то сыкотно мне
<AndreX> думаю нескоро http://www.gnome3.org/
<[Raiden]> в конце апреля по любому, по идее )
<[Raiden]> в 11.04 вроде планируется
<Steel_Rat> обещались даже в марте, если не отшибает память
<[Raiden]> кажется нагуглил, 20 марта
<[Raiden]> федора 15  , 10 мая
<[Raiden]> по шапковской инфе   Gnome 3.0 -- April 6, 2011
<UPDOZNAK> [Raiden] кстати , чем хороша федора , в чем ее ++?
<[Raiden]> UPDOZNAK: Незнаю
<[Raiden]> в  общем выяснил , 6 апреля - 3.0.0.  ,  27   - 3.0.1
<[Raiden]> а 28 наверное убунта
<AlexeyMish> Подскажите люди, вот у меня на виртуальной машине в селектеле крутится убунта. Графической подсистемы там вроде как нет, нормальной, ну или я чего то не понял. Могу я каким нибудь образом установить там гном или кде,
<AlexeyMish> или пиртуал бакс какой нить с системой использующей полноценной видео?
<AlexeyMish> т.е. видео гнать оттуда на свою машину
<AlexeyMish> Понятно, что HD video или 3Д шутеры не поиграть, но полноценный гуй могу получить с нее?
<artus> AlexeyMish, что хначит сможеш установить гном или кде .. конечно сможеш)
<artus> ато
<[Raiden]> в селектеле - что это?
<AlexeyMish> а в плане канала чо надо.. если там 50мегабитный канал нужен, то уже неинтересно )
<AlexeyMish> selectel.ru. Российская шарага предоставляющая в том числе и виртуальные машины на облачном хостинге.
<AlexeyMish> взял побаловаться и чота подсел )
<Zabadzzzz> Добрый вечер. Извините, не знаете - Formspring это гугловский проект?
<AlexeyMish> Так что насчет канала то? толстый канал нужен, для полноценного гуя или пофигу? :)
<bhychik> Доброго времени суток
<bhychik> Подскажите, пожалуйста, интерпретатор лиспа под убунту. В центре приложений не нашел ничего
<[Raiden]> clisp    - GNU CLISP, реализация Common Lisp   (c) apt-cache search lisp
<bhychik> спасибо
<AlexeyMish> хех.. тоже хотел поучавствовать ) даже нашел
<[Raiden]> bhychik: ты умеешь кодить на нем, или решил изучать? Чисто спортивный интерес.
<bhychik> для инста надо
<Sergey_IT> bhychik, Только может ставить сразу clisp-dev...
<bhychik> Райден, а почему такой вопрос?
<[Raiden]> Да  просто,  ты первый на моей памяти кто захотел лисп,  на этом канале
<[Raiden]> вот и стало интересно
<|san4o|> и на кого ты учишся что вам лисп в вузе читают ?
<bhychik> прогаммное обеспечение вычилительных систем и автоматизированных технологий
<bhychik> у нас лисп для автокада
<UPDOZNAK> настроил бэкап фоток, документов, во Freenas, все автоматизированно , но убивает скорость передачи данных по сети , масдай показывает исходящий 55-70 Мбит\с, роутер вообще какие то килобиты\с нас на входе 95-115 мбит\с. При Gigabit
<UPDOZNAK> ethernet, вчера копировал фильмы с основного компа тоже пляски , стандартный проводник копирует со скоростью 300-350 мбит\с , тоталкомандер не выше 130. Загрузка проца на обоих машинах не превышала 8 процентов , памяти 15%.
<Steel_Rat> нам vb для автокада давали
<bhychik> ну автокадные команды я знаю на уровне нужном для инста, а лисп не видел никогда
<Season> Доброй ночи всем! Не могу зайти через XChat на єтот канал, только через веб морду, может что-то не так делаю?
<Season> Не могу зайти на канал, поскольку его там просто нет... Что за ерунда... Кто нибудь не спит ))))
<[Raiden]> /join #ubuntu-ru
<[Raiden]> либо ты не на тот сервер конектишся.
<bhychik> мозговыносящий язык конечно, после с-паскаля подобных
<|san4o|> Season: все спят. с чем а хchat проблем вроде не встречалось. он по умолчанию на фринод и подключается вроде
<AndreX> Season: чё пишет твой хчат
<Season> irc.freenode.net , набираю #ubuntu-ru пишет что сервер либо переехал либо в оффлайне ((
<Sergey_IT> да опы просто двери закрыли, чтобы не дуло )
<AndreX>  /join #ubuntu-ru
<skystar> о, ес... до чего техника дошла и тут и там показывает, получилось зайти всем спасибо ))
<UPDOZNAK> Есть видеорегистратор , на нем некий m2k Linux , ессно есть гуй , есть езернет , подключаюсь к нему при помощи клиента, телнетом не пинается , пинг есть. Как туда еще можно попасть удаленно.
<k0kc> ребят, подскажите
<AndreX> дочего люди дожили совсем думать нехотят )
<k0kc> пропала в юбунте карточка сетевая
<k0kc> не видит
<Sergey_IT> украли?
<k0kc> нет
<AndreX> ну где логи чё делал перед тем как пропало оно
<skystar> ))
<k0kc> ниче не делал шлюз стоял выключен
<k0kc> смотреть в сислог ?
<|san4o|> k0kc:  враги не дремлют )
<AndreX> )
<AndreX> а телепаты в коме
<k0kc> да да да ща сек
<k0kc> ток с юбюнтой знакомлюсь
<|san4o|> k0kc: неужели даже из устройств пропала ?
<k0kc> |san4o|: лампочка на карте горит знач нет
<k0kc> а как посмотреть ?
<|san4o|> k0kc: lspci попробуй
<|san4o|> k0kc: sudo ifconfig
<Sergey_IT> k0kc, а где ты увидел, что она пропала?
<k0kc> апал и опускал интерфейс, а он не понимал настройки
<|san4o|> Sergey_IT: пустое гнездо с pci слоте =)
<k0kc> т.е. в ифконфиге нифига нет
<k0kc> нене lspci все видит
<Sergey_IT> а мы нет
<AndreX> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.pro , http://paste.ubuntu.com или http://paste.org.ru
<k0kc> а при загрузке выдавал ошибку но я не успел увидеть сразу клирскрин
<k0kc> сек, надо подумать
<Sergey_IT> в логе должна быть
<k0kc> а то я же не могу со второго компа скопипастить сюда
<k0kc> Sergey_IT: кернел лог смотреть
<AndreX> lspci чё скажет на пасту
<|san4o|> k0kc: вот в таких ситуациях полезно держать в системе хотя бы 2 версии ядра. если че можно запустить чуть постарее и посмотреть
<AndreX> э у меня почти все с 8.4
<Sergey_IT> AndreX, +1, у меня тоже )
<|san4o|> AndreX: а ты прогресивный у всех еще токо 2.6 а у тебя уже 8.4 =))
<[Raiden]> )
<AndreX> ну вам не понять что у нас там с Sergey_IT
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Не сработал твой метод, запустился снова cupsd после рестарта
<[Raiden]> Nor8: Хм, там похоуд правило посложней  чем я думалпосмотри ешё 2 строчки выше. Хотя может я ошибаюсь вообще  )
<[Raiden]> толкь гдм так останавливал
<k0kc> ура все пашет
<k0kc> :D
<[Raiden]> ещё  возможно купс пускает что-то ещё?
<Nor8> [Raiden]: И что я должен увидеть в тех двух строчках?
<Sergey_IT> k0kc, разъем вставил?
<[Raiden]> and (started dbus or runlevel [2345])
<k0kc> неа, была путаница в конфиг файлу
<k0kc> *файле
<[Raiden]> может в этой строчке дело, я незнаю
<[Raiden]> попробу  отсюда 2 убрать
<[Raiden]> или лучше гугльни как убрать, может я ошибаюсь
<k0kc> всем спасибо за помощь
<Sergey_IT> k0kc, не была, а ты напутал - формулируй точнее ))
<k0kc> в File: /etc/network/interfaces
<k0kc> днц так пишутся ?
<k0kc> dns-nameservers 8.8.8.8
<k0kc> dns-nameservers 8.8.8.9
<k0kc> dns-nameservers 8.8.8.10
<k0kc> и т.д. да ?
<AndreX> Nor8: sudo update-rc.d cups purge
<AndreX> ?
<Nor8>  AndreX: Сам не проверял?
<AndreX> неа
<Sergey_IT> k0kc, а чего НМ не пользуешь?
<k0kc> нетворк менеджер ?
<k0kc> нет
<Sergey_IT> или гуи нет?
<k0kc> я даже незнаю как его запустить :D
<k0kc> а у меня юба серв 10 10
<Sergey_IT> тогда ясно )
<[Raiden]> k0kc: вроде так, но можно сразу в /etc/resolv.conf прописать.
<k0kc> а он вроде затирается ?
<k0kc> или я не прав ?
<[Raiden]> да, может затираться
<[Raiden]> например есть pppd используется и в его конфигах есть опция usepeerdns
<[Raiden]> может ещё в киких-то случаях. Лень думать
<[Raiden]> в этих линуксах всё так быстро меняется...
<[Raiden]> )
<Nor8> [Raiden]: И не всегда в лучшую сторону
<[Raiden]> угу
<[Raiden]> нету пути и целей наверное. сегодня в 1 сторону, завтра в другую. Нету какой-нить организации с бородатыми дядьками , которая могла бы путь развития наметить и что бы остальные реализовали.
<[Raiden]> а если так будет, кто-нить форкнет и всеравно по своему сделает
<[Raiden]> )
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Концепция развития одно из самых дорогих удовольствий))
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Даже на уровне дистра
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> да, пожалуй
<Nor8> [Raiden]: К тому же история знает много примеров, когда бородатые дядьки предлагали путь развития, но народ их не слушал, а некоторых и на крест прибивал.
<[Raiden]> бывает )
<seniseni> привет
<adska> ave, народ. Кто-нибудь устанавливал фаллаут 3 под вайном?
<seniseni> да, на nvidia
<|san4o|> adska: я вегас пробовал. но не поучилось правда под 1.3
<adska> |san4o|: Да меня скорее интересуют те решения, которые в итоге работают =)
<adska> seniseni: Надеюсь, это не ответ на мой вопрос.
<[Raiden]> как раз ответ
<seniseni> угу
<adska> >.< Тогда я совсем ничего не понимаю.
<seniseni> м?
<adska> Ну пояснить можно?
<|san4o|> adska: я догадался. просто много проблем на форуме описано с фалаутом,я тебя марально подготавливаю )
<seniseni> adska: читай интернеты, чего тут объяснять то
<adska> |san4o|: Я уже часа 2 люблюсь с ним, готова ко всему =)
<adska> Аха, ну как я и думала.
<seniseni> adska: делал это пол года назад, на арче, nvidia geforce 9500M gs
<seniseni> adska: советую особо не стараться, лучше иметь маленький раздел с виндой под игры раз такое дело
<|san4o|> adska: кстати я раньше видел интерестное решение правда руки не дошли попробовать http://www.ex.ua/view/4253296?r=39323,23779
<|san4o|> adska: вообшем здесь сразу с пропатченым и интегрированым вайном
<seniseni> adska: и еще вот тут посмотри http://rutracker.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3196919
<seniseni> adska:  тоже все в одном
<adska> я вас обожаю, спасибо большое =*
<seniseni> adska: карточка у тебя nvidia?
<adska> yup
<seniseni> adska: если хочешь можешь vnc поднять или ssh, могу посмотреть
<adska> Пси, сейчас еще три решения посмотрю, если не получится, - отзовусь
<hivemind> А сколько примерно весят обновления для playonlinux?
<seniseni> ну так, не много не мало
<hivemind> 10мег? 100?
<seniseni> а ты про какие обновления, откду до куда)
<hivemind> Ну playonlinux предлагает скачать для него обновления
<hivemind> Вот я ждать уже замотался
<hivemind> У меня скайлинк просто
<seniseni> ) он же просто базки обновляет, скорее всего настривает вместо скачки
<hivemind> А, вот, всё
<goltoof> тест
<ubuntuhelp> goltoof, Понг.
<goltoof> Пинг
<goltoof> hello?
<goltoof> :/
<skrishi> это что такое?
#ubuntu-ru 2011-02-18
<Shah-ru> люди есть вопрос
<sharikoff> есть это хорошо
<artus> есть кофе ) и еше куриво )
<Shah-ru> зарезаю исо образ убунты 10.10 на флешку с помощью isohybrid и dd_rescue. грузится норм, а вот когда начинаешь ставить с него то не находит у становочных файло
<Shah-ru> он их ищет на /dev/cdrom
<artus> извращенец) unetbootin не ?
<Shah-ru> с др дистрами такое прокатывает
<artus> и ты наверно таки альтернейт нарезаеш?
<sharikoff> artus ты еще не спишь?
<artus> sharikoff, не, пока не спу )
<Shah-ru> unetbootin не грузится с флехи
<artus> с каких это пор?
<Shah-ru> это исошник размером 40 - 50 Мб?
<artus> это нарезалка образов на флешку
<artus> линуховых
<artus> причем умеющая их качать из тырнета )
<artus> сама
<Shah-ru> пробовал, там нет релиза 10.10
<artus> sharikoff, а ты уже выспался чтоль?
<sharikoff> я да
<artus> ну образ ему скорми, проблема чтоль?
<sharikoff> я уже на работе
<Shah-ru> пардон, есть. ща попробую
<Shah-ru> и еще один вопрос. раньше когда не было маршрутизатора wifi локалка инетовская (InterZet - питерская) работала гут, сейчас через маршр-р она есть,  но ни чего не могу скачать, настроить его не получилось.  модель asus WL-520GC может кто сталкивался с этим
<artus> роутер то тут причем ?
<artus> если локалка видитцо
<Shah-ru> локалка то видится но ни с кем не конектится и не качает ни чего, вставляю кабель прямо в сетевуху все норм работает
<cyberone> совсем никакие пакеты не идут или только большие файлы не качаются?
<Shah-ru> совсем
<Shah-ru> ща тут на сайте провайдера нашел инфу попробую настроить
<sharikoff> задрало это кде 7 уже..
<sharikoff> declining to authorise  переведите
<sharikoff> кто нибудь
<academ> "отказавшись санкционировать"
<sharikoff> гугл рулит?
<sharikoff> =)
<sharikoff> так и я могу
<sharikoff> auth_ldap authorise: declining to authorise (no ldap requirements), referer: http://wiki.iortpc.local/doku.php
<sharikoff> вот
<academ> пишет что тебе нужно авторизоваться, но ты не согласен с требованиями ldap
<sharikoff> такс.. все ништяк на другом браузере проверил
<sharikoff> работает
<sharikoff> просто пасс хром сохранил а я думал чо табличку не выплевывает авторизации
<academ> или не соответствуешь требованиям, может какое шифрование не поддерживает браузер
<fata1> wewe
<polatov_> парни, как в наутилиусе вбить адрес ручками?
<rapidsp> ctrl-l
<sharikoff> как называлась штука типа вебмина
<sharikoff> на хабре была
<sharikoff> джанти или как то так
<ck80> sharikoff ajanti
<ck80> проде
<ck80> Ajenti
<ck80> во
<sharikoff> вооо
<sharikoff> спсип
<teska[work]> доброе утро
<sharikoff> интересно там скидом можно рулить?
<ck80> не знаю, я не смотрел ещё
<sharikoff> есть
<ck80> я самс использую, всё что нужно есть
<teska[work]> народ, чет не пойму, нужно в гуе открыть папку с рутовыми правами?
<_GerarD_> teska[work] gksu nautilus
<teska[work]> спасибо.
<z13> ку всем.
<teska[work]> ку
<z13> куда в хроме с флеш-плеера сохраняются видео? раньше в /tmp/Fla**** скидывалось. теперь нет. найти не могу.
<z13> инк! привет.
<z13> подскажи с вопросом выше.
<Lynk> всем прива
<U2O> Привет
<z13> нашел!
<Lynk> народ кто занимается переводом программ?
<ck80> Lynk иногда
<Lynk> ck80, два вопроса, каким софтом или вручную переводить? где находяться языковые пакеты программ?
<ck80> Ну во-первых посмотреть на Launchpad, возможно программа там уже присутствует и можно начать перевод сразу, для ручного перевода poEdit и под KDE была какаято сйечас не вспомню. Языковые файлы лежат в /usr/share/locale
<Lynk> ck80, ок спасибо, так а вот насчет лаунчпада, я в нем не разбираюсь, где там смотреть?
<ck80> http://launchpad.net/ - сверху справа регистрация
<ck80> после регистрации вводишь в поиске название приложения и переходишь на вкладку Translation, если там присутсвует твой язык - начинаешь перевод, если нет - просишь автора добавить
<Lynk> ck80, ок спс, попробую разобраться))
<ck80> ок, там всё просто, на английском
<Lynk> ck80, вот что по поиску и в переводах выдал https://translations.launchpad.net/gwget получается теперь надо автору писать и просить чтоб добавил для перевода?
<ck80> ага
<Lynk> ck80, но вот для маверика другое в переводе https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/maverick/+source/gwget2
<Lynk> и там я уже не могу разобраться
<ck80> gwget2 in Ubuntu Maverick does not have any strings to be translated through Launchpad
<ck80> как это переводится?
<AndreX> translate.ru
<AndreX> переводи )
<Lynk> ck80, эт я прочитал, насколько я понял то переводится что на лаунчпаде не строк для перевода этого приложения
<ck80> ну вот
<Lynk> я просто не знаю как именно писать и обьяснять)) привык что сам через исходники перевожу а как то через сайт первый раз))
<ck80> попробуй связаться с автором, чтобы он подключил программу для перевода
<ck80> всмысле чтобы он свою программу открыл для перевода на ланчпад
<ck80> ну раз из исходников, то попробуй посмотреть в  /usr/share/locale
<ck80> Lynk не бойся, сообщество дружелюбное, никто не укусит :) Просто напиши своими словами типа: "Хочу помочь с переводом, откройте пожалуйста доступ"
<Lynk> ck80, лан)) спасибо)
<Lynk> ck80, слушай а poEdit должен открывать *.mo?
<ck80> мо это уже скомпилированный
<ck80> ты с ним ниче не сделаешь
<ck80> надо .po  искать
<Lynk> хм... ну поищем юро
<Lynk> .ро*
<Lynk> странно чет *.ро только для shutter-а нашел))
<Lynk> ck80, похоже автор не включил в пакет *.ро файл, видимо придется писать на ланчпад)
<go8765> всем доброе утро! если кому не лень - подскажите пожалуйста  как запустить vuze / http://paste.ubuntu.com/568618/
<go8765> да .... чё-то народ не сильно общительный :) сегодня
<go8765> artus, ты случайно vuze не пользуешься ?
<z13> go8765: ява у тебя х32. надо х64. в общем
<z13> Caused by: java.lang.UnsatisfiedLinkError: Cannot load 64-bit SWT libraries on 32-bit JVM
<Lynk> go8765, то что молчит не значит необщительный а то что просто никто не щнает ответа на твой вопрос))
<go8765> z13, может проста vuze 32-битную скачать ?
<go8765> z13, просто из getdeb и репозитриев - становится норм - а вот свежая с сайта - не хочет
<go8765> z13, может с сайта оно как-то автоматом мне 64 битную версию даёт скачать ?
<z13> возможно. но тут у тебя грится, что библиотеки не канают
<z13> смотри яву и саму прогу, чтоб одной разрядности были
<z13> желательно разрядность системы учесть
<go8765> z13, я ж говорю - что это только для самой новой версии с сайта (остальные я в консоли  не запускал - они и так впринціпе работают) ?
<go8765> z13, проблема в том что я на сайте не вижу возможности выбора версий для загрузки - оно само всё выбирает  и всё
<z13> чтоб была возможность выбора - собирай из исходников
<go8765> я13, где их взять то :)
<go8765> z13, c сайта как раз исходники и скачиваются
<go8765> z13, где их взять то :-)
<z13> у тебя система какая? х64?
<go8765> z13, 32
<z13> почему тогда прога ищет библиотеки х64?
<z13> Browser check failed with: Cannot load 64-bit SWT libraries on 32-bit JVM
<go8765> z13, для того и пришёл сюда - узнать :)
<k0kc> привееет
<k0kc> вернее доброе утро
<z13> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=68702.0
<z13> по твоей части.
<k0kc> мжно задать вопрос, у меня вот такая штука случилась
<taranum> Надо распечатать xps-документ. Чем это можно сделать?
<go8765> z13, спасибо - пошёл читать
<_GerarD_> !logs
<ubuntuhelp> Логи канала #ubuntu-ru, можно найти на http://logs.ubuntu.ru либо на http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/ Графики активности пользователей можно найти тут: http://logs.ubuntu.ru/graph/
<k0kc> после того как комп выключается, например на ночь, сегодня утром включил а интерфейс езернет0 отключен, я его даун а потом ап, и нетворкинг рестарт
<k0kc> вопрос: почему он отключился сам по себе, и как настроить так что-бы он автоматом стартовал при старте системы, юба серв 10 10
<Steel_Rat> что-то нет графиков активности
<oxothuk> утра, камрады
<k0kc> дарова
<oxothuk> кто может просвятить, что за опция в биосе Maximum boot partition
<oxothuk> ?
<oxothuk> там ест два варианта 4 и 8 гб
<k0kc> дословно перевести ?
<maksgo> всем привет!
<k0kc> максимальная загрузочная партиция
<teska[work]> максимальный загрузочный раздел мб
<oxothuk> спасибо
<k0kc> teska[work]: ты мне не подскажешь такую штуку
<teska[work]> сча подумаю
<teska[work]> прочитал посты выше.
<k0kc> поcле рестарта системы норм, а после выключения отваливается
<SergeyIT> k0kc, видел где то на форуме подобное. Поставили костыль в rc.local для перезапуска сети...
<k0kc> SergeyIT: русском или офицал ?
<SergeyIT> русском (а может здесь обсуждали, не помню)
<SergeyIT> k0kc, связано с ускорением загрузки системы, и что-то не успевает подняться для поднятия сети, там еще sleep вставляли для задержки выполнения команд переподключения
<MagicLover> Привет. Кто-нибудь может сделать telnet 84.204.9.228 7000 Подключается?
<teska[work]> MagicLover Подключение к 84.204.9.228...Не удалось открыть подключение к этому узлу, на порт 7000: Сбой подключения
<MagicLover> Хым. Спасибо.
<teska[work]> хотя может мне прокся рубит
<teska[work]> выйти за нее немогу... прав нет :(
<teska[work]> кто-нить занимался получением ssl сертификатов?
<jillsmitt> получением? teska[work]
<jillsmitt> генерацией?
<teska[work]> получением
<venseel1> всме приветъ
<venseel1> всем*
<teska[work]> jillsmitt смотри, openssl req -new -outform PEM -out smtpd.cert -newkey rsa:2048 -nodes -keyout smtpd.key -keyform PEM -
<teska[work]> days 365 -x509 не воспринимает, говорит не правильные атрибуты :(
<go8765> z13, проблема с vuze оказалась банальней :) - я запихивал её в рутовкую директорию - и пытался оттуда запустить - после переноса в домашнюю - норм запустилась :) (так что уже счастлив :) )
<go8765> z13, спасибо за помощь :)
<z13> go8765: нзч
<AlexeyMish> MagicLover, telnet: Unable to connect to remote host: Connection timed out
<AlexeyMish> MagicLover, telnet: Unable to connect to remote host: Connection timed out
<Toxa_Russia> день добрый) скажите пожалуйста как прикрутить каффайн 0,8,4 для убунту 10,10
<skai> ubuntuhelp: tell Toxa_Russia about gnazi
<ubuntuhelp> Toxa_Russia, please see my private message
<Toxa_Russia> извиняюсь!!!
<Toxa_Russia> в репозитариях только kaffeine 1,0,2 а мне бы 0,8,4 потому что не работает sc-plugin
<UNIm95> ubuntuhelp: tell UNIm95 about gnazi
<ubuntuhelp> UNIm95, please see my private message
<UNIm95> skai ты сделал?
<go8765>  ubuntuhelp: tell go8765 about gnazi
<ubuntuhelp> go8765, please see my private message
<taranum> ubuntuhelp: tell taranum about gnazi
<ubuntuhelp> taranum, please see my private message
<AndreX> ubuntuhelp: tell AndreX about ping
<ubuntuhelp> AndreX, please see my private message
<go8765>  ubuntuhelp: tellgo8765 about ping
<AndreX> ))
<go8765>  ubuntuhelp: tell go8765 about ping
<ubuntuhelp> go8765, please see my private message
<teska[work]> народ, кто может помоч с созданием ssl сертификата?
<AndreX> http://engraver.wordpress.com/2008/08/24/ssl_in_ubuntu/
<AndreX> смотря для чего он нужен
<teska[work]> AndreX почтовку тестовую хочу поднять, скоро боевую надо будет делать... нашел ман, сча дошел до пункта поздания ssl сертификата.
<taranum> ubuntuhelp: tellgo8765 about ping
<taranum> Где вообще можно команды бота посмотреть?
<taranum> ubuntuhelp: help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<AndreX> команды бота спроси у того кто его ставил)
<teska[work]> AndreX есть команда openssl req -new -outform PEM -out smtpd.cert -newkey rsa:2048 -nodes -keyout smtpd.key -keyform PEM - days 365 -x509, но система ругается на неправильные  теги команды req/
<AndreX> яж тебе ссылку дал на скрипт пхп
<maristo> привет. народ, как восстановить удалённые файлы на ext4?
<AndreX> extundelete
<AndreX> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=88932.0 вроде как ман
<maristo> cпс
<teska[work]> AndreX сделал все по ману, не хочет собирать ключ :(
<teska[work]> открывает текст в ФФ
<go8765> смотрю сейчас фильм "социальная сеть" и думаю что вы все красавчеги и спасибо вам за то что вы есть :) !
<AndreX> ща посмотрю
<AndreX> teska[work]: <?php в начале и ?> в конце добавил?
<KREDO> привет всем! Как добавить звуковой кнопку на панел?
<teska[work]> AndreX тоесть? имя файла createcert.php
<AndreX> в нём
<teska[work]> сча попробую
<teska[work]> с пхп дела не имел я :(
<KREDO> аплет регулировки звука как добавит у меня нету?
<AndreX> пкм по панели - добавить на панель и ищи
<AndreX> и скорее всего аплёт уведомлений
<KREDO> нету там
<AndreX> аплёта уведомлений?
<KREDO> нет аплета уведомлений есть но там регулировка звука нету
<AndreX> Утя система какая
<KREDO> убунту 10.10
<KREDO> AndreX: все нашел спс
<Brat2> Всем привет !!!
<AndreX> KREDO: gnome-volume-control-applet в автозапуск
<adska> фаллаут работает ^.^
<_GerarD_1> adska привет!
<_GerarD_1> Sharikov ты тут?
<_GerarD_1> Мне очень нужна твоя помощь!
<adska> _GerarD_1: М-м-м.. Аве.. =)
 * AndreX с огромными глазами ищет Sharikov ))
<ur5imw>  как  узнать тип звуковой карты?
<AndreX> ur5imw: на системнике посмотреть
<ur5imw> ноут
<AndreX> встроеная
<ur5imw>  ага
<AndreX> ну чё тебе ещё надо
<ur5imw> ... скольки канальная по входу
<ur5imw>  стерео или моно?
<ur5imw> и тут оказывается что надо знать ее тип:)
<SergeyIT> ur5imw, знаешь чем отличается К-700 от К-700i ?
<ur5imw>  не
<ur5imw>  но мне нужно знать моно или стерео
<updoznak> SergeyIT: локализация
<AndreX> SergeyIT: SE чтоле ?
<updoznak> у меня вот по данным торентокачалки скорость интернета полгиГбит/с http://storage5.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0218/h_1298025786_55072d1896.png
<SergeyIT> AndreX, вторую половину угадал :). А первое - трактор Кировец, а второе - это не трактор с инжектором а SE
<AndreX> )
<teska[work]> AndreX спс, получилось.
<updoznak> SergeyIT: на деле телефоны 700 и 700i различаются локализацией
<SergeyIT> знаю )
<AndreX> это было сокращение от sony ericsson
<SergeyIT> AndreX, он у меня в кармане )
<AndreX> у меня к-750i был когдато )
<updoznak> у меня S700i
<updoznak> такой необычный тел , тип корпуса карусель
<ur5imw> так как определить количество каналов по входу у звуковой карты?
<SergeyIT> AndreX, у него приемо/передатчик  хороший )
<skrishi> всем пивет
<AndreX> ur5imw: да два у тебя скорей всего стерео
<updoznak> ur5imw: чаще всего два , либо стерео либо фронт и сабвуфер
<SergeyIT> AndreX, как узнал, шаман! Если тип бука даже неизвестен!
<ur5imw>  по выходу, да стерео, ....а по входу?:)
<ur5imw> Леново G450
<AndreX> SergeyIT: телепатию подхватил )
<updoznak> если mic то моно а если live или input просто то стерео
<ur5imw> ... мне нужно подать 2 разных звуковых сигнала и обработать.... подавать через???  вход микрофона
<SergeyIT> ur5imw, посмотрел в меню Sound - написано input "Audio analog stereo"
<GregIlya> Привет Всем!
<GregIlya> Есть вопросик насчет grub////
<ur5imw> 1 вход..... досадно
<updoznak> ur5imw: если на другом конце 2 устройства то нет , даже в стерео такое не вздумай пихать.
<GregIlya> Установил ubuntu 10.04 но grub почему то не поставился, так и остался старый список с тремя уже стоявшими windows XP .То бишь убунту в нём(списке) нет.Как быть?Что делать что бы таки зайти в установленую ubuntu?
<GregIlya> gjvjubnt gj;fkecnf?jx [jxtncz gthtt[fnm yf kbyerc///
<GregIlya> Помогите пожалуста оченб хочется переехать на линукс....
<updoznak> GregIlya: при установке галочки ставить надо было , и раздел на который ставил убу ставить загрузочным
<Steel_Rat> GregIlya, абстрактно: загрузиться с лайфЦД, подключить разделы, установить граб в загрузочную область
<GregIlya> пробовал вот по этой инструкции(2й способ) http://ubuntologia.ru/grub2-recovery но не получилось....
<ur5imw> updoznak: да  2 разных устройства..... на счет стерео... вот прога как раз и рабоает со "стерео картами"
<GregIlya> Steel rat lа делал как ты сказал..
<GregIlya> но где загрузочная область?
<updoznak> ur5imw:  диджейская какая муть ?
<ur5imw> не, радио....
<updoznak> GregIlya: физических дисков много ?
<GregIlya> sudo grub-setup -d /media/XXXX(это куда установлен ubuntu)/boot/grub /dev/sdX(А это что???Я писал куда установлен убунту ,не проканало...)
<GregIlya> 3 шт физических
<updoznak> ur5imw: а , что за прога ?
<ur5imw> формирование ssb  сигнала
<updoznak> GregIlya: у тебя 2 попытки )
<ur5imw>  sdr radio
<GregIlya> всмысле?У меня на этих трез физических стоит три винды и вот убунту поставил ещё...
<z13> o_O
<GregIlya> то бишь мне прост оппробовать  sda или sdb или sdc?Выходит атк?
<z13> XP + Vista + Win7???
<dreadnoult> всем привет! Люди, помогите. В процессе освоения системы добавил какой-то левый репозиторий http://ppa.launchpad.net/chromium-daily/ppa/ubuntu и после обновления с него хромиум перестал отображать флеш
<GregIlya> неа,три хрюши - для меня,батька,сестер))
<GregIlya> ну так подскажет кто нить?
<updoznak> ur5imw: могешь ссылку дать на описание
<dreadnoult> репозиторий снес уже, обновленный хром удалил, из кеша тоже, установил из реп убунты - все равно не работает флеш
<GregIlya> дайте кто нить асю кто шарит в том куда надо поставить grub2,а то тут смотрю бесполезняк спрашивать...
<updoznak> GregIlya: любитель извращений сэр?
<GregIlya> почему же?
<ur5imw> updoznak: могу, сейчас поищу
<bybyby> +GregIlya: вам здесь никто необязан. на каком диске установлина убунта?
<dreadnoult> !nick
<ubuntuhelp> Ник на IRC-сервере регистрируется так: /msg nickserv register <password> <e-mail> . Подробнее про регистрацию: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration >> Валидируйте ник по почте! <<
<updoznak> GregIlya: политиками пользоватся не пробовали ?
<bybyby> +GregIlya: + на каком разделе диска
<GregIlya> убунта стоит на sdb
<updoznak> GregIlya: создается три разных пользователя, назначаются права и все сидят спокойно никому не мешают
<GregIlya> Они просто систему быстро убивают...
<updoznak> GregIlya: ограничивай права
<GregIlya> а у меня если отдельно то работает как часы
<bybyby> +GregIlya: грузите лайвсиди -> монтируете бут: mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt
<dreadnoult> всем привет! Люди, помогите. В процессе освоения системы добавил какой-то левый репозиторий http://ppa.launchpad.net/chromium-daily/ppa/ubuntu и после обновления с него хромиум перестал отображать флеш. Как вернуть все назад?
<updoznak> GregIlya: пробуй следующее , если ты все таки ставил груб , то грузись поочередно со всех дисков
<bybyby> +GregIlya: grub-setup -d /mnt/boot/grub
<updoznak> dreadnoult: удалить репозиторий )
<GregIlya> то бишь с со всех sdX&&&
<GregIlya> ?
<updoznak> GregIlya: да поочереди выбирая загрузочный диск
<dreadnoult> updoznak, удалил, снес хромиум, из кеша тоже все упоминания о нем удалил,установил из реп убунты и все равно не работает
<bybyby> +GregIlya: если вы устанавливали убунту на один раздел (первый) то монтировать нужно только /dev/sdb1
<dreadnoult> updoznak, при загрузки youtube, например выскакивает сообщение "произошел сбой подключаемого модуля shockwave flash"
<GregIlya> у меня ext hfpltk yf sdb6
<GregIlya> У меня ext раздел на sdb6
<updoznak> dreadnoult: flash плеер переустанови
<bybyby> dreadnoult: нужно удалить пакеты установленные из того PPA -- можете посмотреть в Synaptic  с фильтром по репам
<GregIlya> А как проверить ставил я вообще груб или нет?
<bybyby> +GregIlya: при загр. системы жмете шифт :)
<GregIlya> когда картинка материнки?
<updoznak> GregIlya: груб ставится на sdb или sda или sdc
<bybyby> +GregIlya: с лайв сиди можно запусить Gparted - там все диски в графическом режиме - просто найдите загрузочний раздел с убунтой и смонтируйте на /mnt
<GregIlya> с лайв сиди я смогу зайти в этот чат черех браузер??
<updoznak> GregIlya:  да
<bybyby> +GregIlya: если сеть сможете настроить
<GregIlya> Щас тогда загружусь с лайв сиди...
<bybyby> updoznak: а вдруг нет
<GregIlya> у меня она там сама настраивается кк то...
<updoznak> bybyby: судя по всему dhcp ))
<GregIlya> я уже пробовал...
<bybyby> ну тогда норм
<updoznak> bybyby: оп, он же с убунты не грузился ))
<dreadnoult> updoznak, ставил adobe flash player 10 из реп и через flashplayer-installer - не помогает (в файрфоксе кстати, все работает ок)
<bybyby> updoznak: писал "уже пробовал"
<dreadnoult> bybyby, сейчас попробую. Там какие-то левые пакеты еще с этого репозитория остались
<updoznak> dreadnoult:  ты убрал левый репозиторий ?
<bybyby> updoznak: пакеты нужно удалить, реп можно оставить
<dreadnoult> updoznak, сейчас заново подключил, чтобы в синаптике фильтр по нему применить
<ur5imw> updoznak: на спех нашел ссылку , возможно не та http://www.rv3apm.com/hpsdr.html
<dreadnoult> bybyby, какой-то libvpx0 с этого репозитория не удаляется
<bybyby> dreadnoult: почему?
<dreadnoult> bybyby, не знаю, когда пытаюсь удалить его полностью, два пакета удаляются и два ставятся автоматом вслед за ними, а пакет в синаптике в итоге остается отмеченным, как установленный
<updoznak> ur5imw: я так понимаю , что сигнал с трансивера должен быть рздельным , 2 канала
<dreadnoult> bybyby, libavcodec52-extra удаляется, на его место встает libavcodec52
<ur5imw> updoznak  примерно так
<updoznak> ur5imw: и врятли они должны быть совмещены , скорее всего один выход с трансивера один вход в PC
<bybyby> dreadnoult выдай aptitude show libvpx0
<ur5imw> ...2 входа 2 выхода
<updoznak> ur5imw: если звук AC97 или подобный , там есть возможность софтово менять выход на вход
<updoznak> ur5imw: если это ноутбук как правило 2 гнезда микрофон и стерео выход. А какая модель ноута ?
<ur5imw> updoznak:что то из этой серии AC97, просто хочу разобраться до конца  или использовать  ноут или прийдется собирать ящик
<dreadnoult> bybyby, а куда вывод можно скинуть?
<ur5imw>  есть точнознаю один вход микрофона
<ur5imw>  и есть еще микрофон
<bybyby> dreadnoult pastebin.com
<ur5imw>  ...вроде проссумировв получаеться 2 входа:)
<ur5imw> но??
<updoznak> ur5imw: скорее всего либо покупать внешнюю или pcmci карту 5.1 или собирать ящик
<dreadnoult> bybyby, http://paste.ubuntu.com/568681/
<updoznak> ur5imw:  так как называется ноут ?
<ur5imw> updoznak: скорей юсб... да и на ящик тоже звуковуха нужна
<ur5imw>  леново g450
<updoznak> на ящик они стоят по 10 баксов)
<ur5imw> .. но смоим напряжение  еще и стабилизатор
<updoznak> ur5imw: а ОС?
<ur5imw>   к тожу же шум от вентиляторо задолбал ..
<SergeyIT> ur5imw, UPS с любым напряжением нужен
<ur5imw>  ОС хотел оставить ..Убунту
<ur5imw> SergeyIT: сказки... 2 года проработал же
<SergeyIT> ur5imw, значит повезло )
<ur5imw> .. да не  раз по 10 -20 вечер ресетнеться, а так все нормальноза
<ur5imw> :)
<SergeyIT> ur5imw, а прогу зам писать будешь?
<bybyby> dreadnoult: aptitude purge
<ur5imw> не . я нормльный парень:)
<bybyby> dreadnoult: libvpx0
<ur5imw>  есть линуксовские
<SergeyIT> ur5imw, нормальные как раз сами пишут )
<updoznak> ur5imw: под мастадем скачай софт под звуковуху с офф сайта попробуй просто подключить устройство к ноуту , обычно имеет место автоопределение сигнала и типа подключенного кабеля (in out, mic)
<bybyby> dreadnoult: дальше удали все ненужное по запросу
<ur5imw>  ну это не в обиду. просто я уже взрослый и познавать все тонкости и хочеться и понимаешь что не осилишь
<dreadnoult> bybyby, он мне предлагает вместе с ним снести audacious и smplayer
<dreadnoult> bybyby, снес
<bybyby> dreadnoult: переустановиш их после того как удалиш репозиторий PPA
<updoznak> ur5imw: учится никогда не поздно) Но главное в процессе учебы познавать новое и сопоставлять с уже приобретенным опытом)
<dreadnoult> bybyby сейчас попробую заново поставить все, вместе с хромиумом
<bybyby> dreadnoult реп удали сначала!!
 * bybyby omg
<dreadnoult> bybyby, удалил
<SergeyIT> ur5imw, а чего за прога, ссылкой не поделишься?
<ur5imw> SergeyIT  прога чего?
<SergeyIT> ur5imw, с которой с радио работать будешь
<updoznak> эх эти радиолюбители ) Знакомый совмещает профессию и хобби , сидит серфит пространство, карточками хвалится, у них там принято , установилсвязь с кем то , он тебе шлет свою карточку со своим позывным и временем сеанса. Вот
<updoznak>  у знакомого полный стол этих карточек ))
<ur5imw> ссылку дал , но что то потерялся в поисках ..на компе у меня есть исходники  и неработаещий .deb пакет прога называеться ghpsdr
<ur5imw> updoznak: инет это хорошо,это гарантированый вид связи:), а радио это хобии....
<ur5imw>  инет это как в магазине рыбу купить а радио это рыбалка:)
<updoznak> ur5imw:  да сидел смотрел , как там все происходит странно местами ))
<ur5imw> updoznak:  ну все мы страные люди , только у каждого свои страности:)
<SergeyIT> ur5imw, хорошо сказал ))
<updoznak> По сути в инете за тебя все делает автоматика , а по радио ты сам и роутер и коммутатор
<ur5imw> ....вообще то  да,.. даже и хочу и боюсь этого СДР....  уже оцифрованое:-(
<updoznak> ur5imw:  кстати твой это твой позывной?)
<ur5imw> часть мозга заменяем протезом и радуемся, как хорошо
<updoznak> *ник
<ur5imw> updoznak:ur5imw
<updoznak> у знакомого ua10mp чтоли
<ur5imw>  ленинградская область?
<updoznak> Архангельская
<ur5imw> ... по памяти... но не сильно ошибся:)
<updoznak> Ага
<updoznak> А где в этих цифрах область ?
<ur5imw>  ну а мы с  Донецка:)
<bybyby> ur5imw: и на каких частотах "общаетесь"?
<ur5imw>  1 о
<ur5imw>  да я сейчас не очень часто то и общаюсь:)
<ur5imw>  не начем
<ur5imw> трансивер гордость не позволяет купить. ....сделать, вот в чем  прикол:)
<updoznak> Так они еще и дорогие .... Нормальный стоит 20к+
<ur5imw> updoznak: 1000- 1500 у.е  иномарка... проф до 9 000
<updoznak> Но зато можно слушать мллицию, такси, самолеты , диспетчеров))
<updoznak> Голос Америки ))
<bybyby> updoznak: а Укрчастотнадзор-у на это пофик?
<ur5imw> updoznak эта на 144  порядка 100-150 уе
<updoznak> ur5imw: не понял
<dreadnoult> bybyby, установил все. Теперь просто говорит, что нет плагина и предлагает загрузить его с сайта adobe
<ur5imw>  милиция, скорая работает на участе диапазона  140 -170 мгц  а это радио стоит 100-150 у.е
<bybyby> dreadnoult: что за браузер?
<dreadnoult> bybyby, chromium, теперь установился из реп убунты, но флеш все равно не работает
<updoznak> ur5imw:  понял
<ur5imw> updoznak: ну а самодельные конструкции стоят не очень дорого  порядка 1-1,5 мес зарплаты в зависимости от состояния
<updoznak> ur5imw: еще когда знакомый лезет вниз по частотам , у меня колонки производства СССР начинают разговаривать)
<SergeyIT> ur5imw, не найду чего-то такой проги ghpsdr (
<ur5imw>  а китайские от мобильного телефона "разговаривают"
<ur5imw> SergeyIT
<ur5imw>  SergeyIT сейчаспоищу сам
<dreadnoult> bybyby, как только ставлю флешплеер либо напрямую, либо через flashplugin-installer, браузер начинает выдавать ошибку при открытии странички с флешем
<bybyby> dreadnoult: перейди в chrome://plugins
<ur5imw>  SergeyIThttp://sourceforge.net/projects/hvsdr/ вот одна ссылка,  правда на другую прогу
<dreadnoult> bybyby, открыл, попробую поотключать плагины сейчас
<bybyby> dreadnoult: там  подкоректируй путь к usr/lib/flashplugin-installer/libflashplayer.so
<bybyby> dreadnoult: если устанавливал flashplugin-installer
<updoznak> А какие программы есть для запуска винсофта на убу кроме вайна и цедеги , вроде слышал о какой то cross*****
<CrazyDeaDyshka> Всем привет
<ur5imw>  SergeyIT: http://openhpsdr.org/   а это уже точно правильная ссылка....вполне возможно я не правильно указал програму
<SergeyIT> ur5imw, спасибо )
<CrazyDeaDyshka> Так загугли
<ur5imw>  SergeyIT:  но деб пакет у меня  не устанавлисаеться
<dreadnoult> bybyby, путь именно такой и есть
<dreadnoult> bybyby, /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer/libflashplayer.so
<SergeyIT> ur5imw, так из сорсов собрать можно
<dreadnoult> bybyby, отключение других плагинов тоже не дало ничего
<ur5imw> ставил, тоже не пошло....
<bybyby> dreadnoult: эм.. у происходит ошибка при воспроизведении флеша?
<updoznak> нащел называется CrossOVer  и просят за нее 30 вечнозеленых президентов
<dreadnoult> bybyby, загружаю ютуб, вверху выскакивает уведомление "произошел сбой подключаемого модуля shockwave flash", на месте плеера огорченный смайлик картинкой :)
<bybyby> dreadnoult: может проблема в версиях? вроде у хрома есть "свой" флеш плагин гдето в /opt/chrom*/plugin. Может он пойдет?
<dreadnoult> bybyby, может, только как его запустить?
<updoznak> Кстати а зачем ставить хроминум , если есть хром ?
<dreadnoult> updoznak, а где он есть? Мне принципиальной разницы нет, хром или хромиум
<bybyby> dreadnoult запускаеш хроми так: chromium-browser --enable-plugins %U ?
<dreadnoult> bybyby, попробовал, та же картинка
<CrazyDeaDyshka> Попробуй качнуть хром в дебе и постаить его с терминала есть даже описания
<bybyby> dreadnoult: ставиться Shockwave Flash 10.2 r152
<bybyby> нормально -- только проверил
<dreadnoult> bybyby, да, именно такой и ставится, только не работает
<dreadnoult> bybyby, установил хром из деба, там все работает. В принципе, цель достигнута, но хотелось бы на будущее разобраться в чем дело. В любом случае, спасибо за помощь
<go8765> подскажите пожалуста какой командой запускается desktopcouch
<go8765> sory - вопрос снят
<bybyby> \quit
<CrazyDeaDyshka> Скорее всего я так понимаю что при зборке пакет зивисемости гдето была допущена ошибка но ее не показало лутше всего пользовался терминало там те все напишет и покажет если что то не так
<Levikov> С помощью "Создания загрузочного диска" можно записать виндязнику его форточку на флешку?
<San_Tehnik> не
<SergeyIT> Levikov, можно, но бесполезно...
<_GerarD_1> да, она тупо не подхватит загрузчик винды0)
<CrazyDeaDyshka> Если офтопик стоит уже на жостком то ты можешь просто скопировать но толку будет мало
<Andreios> лучше о линуксе говорите
<Levikov> а юнетбутинг может записать?
<Levikov> ибо друг не отстанет =\
<Levikov> горю давай бунты ставь, ответает "Не тока форточку ХП" ;))))
<Andreios> ну иди спроси в чате масдайщиков )))
<Andreios> там наверно лучше знаю
<Andreios> знают*
<dmay> зачем куда-то ходить, и тут половина на винде сидит :3
<Levikov> хз я на убунте
<CrazyDeaDyshka>  гарантия
<Galaxy2000> хто интересно ?
<dmay> чего сломали то?
<Levikov> сегодня ноут купил msi :) и там убунту - круто! :)
<CrazyDeaDyshka> Фарт просто
<Galaxy2000> щас забанят за неправльный пакеты сформированые мастдайным ip стеком
<San_Tehnik> господа, как в ритмбоксе вместо last.fm привязать аккаунт lastfm.ru?
<_GerarD_1> на форуме обсуждалось...
<skai> San_Tehnik: аккаунты одинаковые что там, что там
<skai> San_Tehnik: ру - это просто чтобы не выбирать язык самому
<skai> для ленивых
<San_Tehnik> странно...
<San_Tehnik> тогда даже незнаю, в чем причина, говорит что неверные логин и пароль
<skai> San_Tehnik: проверь руки
<San_Tehnik> хотя они верные - факт
<dmay> http://itmag.es/gObX
<smarty2> Люди. Как победить ошибку executable bit? Поставил Wine,  пытаюсь запустить bitspirit - пишет  "The file '/media/02F8F55AF8F54D03/Program Files/BitSpirit/BitSpirit.exe' is not marked as executable.  If this was downloaded or copied from an untrusted source, it may be dangerous to run.  For more details, read about the executable bit."  Пытаюсь в Permission установить Allow executing file as 
<artus> дык
<artus> разреши вайну на /media смотреть
<smarty2> Это как?
<AndreX> mode +x BitSpirit.exe
<AndreX> если на диске с linux fs
<artus> smarty2, это вайнконфиг и добавить ему диск
<smarty2> В конфиге диск C: разрешён
<Andreios> еще надо D разрешить...
<GregIlya> Привет всем!
<Andreios> ку
<AndreX> smarty2: wine /media/02F8F55AF8F54D03/Program Files/BitSpirit/BitSpirit.exe
<AndreX> так запустит
<n0x0n> hi all
<smarty2> Нафига D: ? У меня убунту на E:
<Andreios> )))))))))))))))))
<Andreios> жжешь чел
<oxothuk> камрадики
<smarty2> Три диска C: - Win7 D: - данные  E: - убунту
<oxothuk> а что это самба мне врдруг в лог ругается
<oxothuk> аля
<oxothuk>   process_usershare_file: stat of /var/lib/samba/usershares/exchange failed. No such file or directory
<Andreios> oxothuk, ну очевидно что файл не может найти или папку
<oxothuk>  Andreios: ну это то я интуитивно понял =^_^=
<oxothuk> а вот к чему это?
<Andreios> а он реально есть?
<artus> Andreios, ненене , это ошибку пишет для отвода глаз, а проблема наверно глубже )
<Andreios> ))
<oxothuk> root@fortnox:/var/lib/samba/usershares# ls -la
<oxothuk> total 8
<oxothuk> drwxrwx--T 2 root sambashare 4096 2010-12-22 12:39 .
<oxothuk> drwxr-xr-x 5 root root       4096 2010-12-22 12:40 ..
<oxothuk> файла ам таки нет)
<Andreios> ну дык
<Andreios> линукс не врет, говорит все как есть
<oxothuk> где у самбы можно отключить обращение к этому файлУ
<oxothuk> ?
<Andreios> хз, я в самбе не особо, наверняка есть что-то типа samba.conf, там может указано
<oxothuk> не
<oxothuk> нема
<oxothuk> в /etc/samba/smbd.conf точно нету
<Andreios> хм, ну загугли запрос - Конфигурация samba
<Andreios> расшаривание папок
<smarty2> Ну дык чё... На счёт битспиррита и вайн больше нет мыслей?
<Andreios> неее чувак, это слишком тяжело для нас
<smarty2> :-(
<Andreios> тут так люди, пришли потыкать synaptic
<smarty2> Примерно так и думал ... Неужели вайном мало кто пользуется?
<Andreios> а нафиг?
<skai> smarty2: на нтфс разделах нет прав фаилов.хош битспирит - кидай его на ехт4 раздел
<smarty2> Ну нет битспирита под линух а уменя на нём закачек незавершённых много во т и пытаюсь иво запустить
<Andreios> oxothuk, есть такой --- /etc/samba/smb.conf ??
<smarty2> Ога... А как же IE - он же на NFS
<Andreios> smarty2, молчи еретик 0_о
<artus> береш aira2c и докачиваеш закачки
<artus> и вообще... поднимат под вайном качалки это редкий изврат
<Andreios> artus, во-во
<smarty2> А откуда он узнает где какая закачка остановлена? По новой все торренты качать?:-/
<smarty2> Кто сказал?
<artus> smarty2, ну оно в принципе умеет докчивать)
<Daseraf> Ребят, срочно хелп
<Daseraf> есть райд с которого нужно выдернуть данные
<artus> бывает
<skai> выдергивай
<Daseraf> подробнее хотелось бы услышать про команду man cp и как ее выполнить без гуя
<Andreios> 0_о
<artus> а у cp нет гуя )
<smarty2> ёУмеет то умсеет тольког как конвертировать настройки битспирит в  aira - н палтьцах объясни.
<Andreios> ахах
<Daseraf> блин ребят
<artus> Daseraf, ты того, в терминал man cp
<Edik> всем привет
<Andreios> что по твоему cp ?
<Daseraf> да в терминале я.
<Edik> кто поможет с апи тейбелс?
<Daseraf> графики вообще имеется ввиду нет.
<Daseraf> Физически.
<Daseraf> Иксов нет на серваке
<artus> она и не нужна)
<Daseraf> покажите как выдернуть данные этой командой
<Daseraf> конкреетно пример
<oxothuk> что значит выдернуть данные?
<oxothuk> о_О
<Daseraf> перекачать с одного раздела на другой
<artus> Daseraf, ты за 2 дня так и не удосужился прочитать ман по cp и загуглить?
<Daseraf> неа
<oxothuk> какой райд?
<oxothuk> для начала
<oxothuk> рейд
<oxothuk> *
<Daseraf> удосужился, но майн инглиш не особо хорошо
<Daseraf> рейд 0
<Andreios> cp /путь/к/файлу /путь/куда/копировать
<artus> ток оно ему мало чем поможет )
<Daseraf> почему же?
<artus> по определению
<oxothuk> Daseraf:  и какая стоит задача?
<SergeyIT> Andreios, cp -rP тогда уж
<oxothuk> только не гвори чтото кудато выдернуть
<GregIlya> Вообщем постараюсь расказать проблему поподробнее .У меня 3 физических дика.На 2х стоит три windows XP(так получилось).на 3м физическом были файлы.Я его разбил на 2 раздела(логические?)На один из них поставил убунту.Разметил разделы,всё как надо Ñ
<GregIlya> sudo grub-setup -d /media/XXXX/boot/grub /dev/sdX где xxx-том на который я установил убунту,а sdx - тут я не понимаю какой том указать.убунта стоит на sdb6 в составе sdb2.На sda и sdc стоят виндовсы.Так какой том мне указать в команде заместо sdx?Что бы у меня граб встал и я мог
<GregIlya> Подскажите пожалуста,оч хочется убунту поставить....
<Andreios> SergeyIT, действительно
<Daseraf> вытащить с райда данные полученные с видеорегистратора, и перенести их на другой раздел
<Daseraf> вернее сказал бы даже на другой винт
<Andreios> Daseraf, ну тебе надо их просто скопировать?
<oxothuk> ) Daseraf:  для начала монтируешь второй винт (man mount)
<Daseraf> да
<oxothuk> затем ищешь (если не знаешь где) файло
<oxothuk> с видеорегистратора
<oxothuk> man locate
<GregIlya> никто не подскажет?
<oxothuk> затем либо ставишь mc
<Andreios> GregIlya, format all, и да будет счастье
<oxothuk> либо ручками cp /путь к файлу регистратора /путь куда заливать
<artus> !toolbox | Daseraf
<ubuntuhelp> Daseraf: http://vds-admin.ru/unix-toolbox
<artus> Daseraf, изучай
<AndreX> cp -r путь1 путь2 тока вот так
<GregIlya> Format all не есть гуд)
<oxothuk> только учитывай права доступа и туда и туда
<Andreios> GregIlya, с такой безумной мешаниной это будет лучший выход. Бэкап нужные данные и вперед
<GregIlya> да этими тремя системами не я один пользуюсь,формат ваще никати никак...
<oxothuk> GregIlya: grub по моему запиливается в /boot/grub
<artus> AndreX, rsync --progress -avz так лутше )
<oxothuk> сделай updatedb
<oxothuk> locate grub
<Edik> кто может помочь чайнику?
<oxothuk> погляди где валяется граб
<oxothuk> и монтируй этот раздел в /boot
<GregIlya> updated locate grub, а по подробнее?
<oxothuk> mount /путь к разделу /boot/
<oxothuk> updatedb - проиндексирует все файлы на примонтированых разделах
<AndreX> artus: учту на будущее )
<GregIlya> форточки останутся?
<oxothuk> да
<oxothuk> чтобы был один граб
<oxothuk> в нем же сконфигурируешь мультизагрузочность
<oxothuk> чтбы значить выбрать можно было во что грузить машину
<GregIlya> где валяется граб в системе загруженой с live cd или в уже установленой?
<oxothuk> он есть и там и там
<oxothuk> без граба (или лило)  ось не грузанется
<Andreios> блин, ну есть же на эту тему инфы просто море в инете, откуда такие вопросы появляются?
<oxothuk> значит на ливсиди граб будет в /boot/
<GregIlya> oxothuk, тут есть личка?
<oxothuk> lf
<GregIlya> а то мне так сложн опонять с налёту что делать...
<oxothuk> для того чтобы понять что делать, сначала нужно правильно осознать в чем трабла
 * SergeyIT понял почему в семье GregIlya проблемы с компом...
<GregIlya> sergey почему же?
<Andreios> SergeyIT )))
<DrTRO> Привет товарищи
<oxothuk> \о/
<oxothuk> превед
<DrTRO> подскажите пожалуйста, гуглил ответа годного не нашел
<DrTRO> две проблемы, поэтапно
<SergeyIT> GregIlya, машешь бубном там, где надо просто прочитать и сделать
<Andreios> ***с дрожью жду вопросов
<DrTRO> 1. Когда с Nautilus'а пробуй подключится к sftp выдает ошибку: Ошибка: DBus error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Message did not receive a reply (timeout by message bus)
<DrTRO> Выберите другой режим просмотра и попробуйте ещё раз.
<DrTRO> gvfs норм стоит
<DrTRO> вроде как
<Andreios> да вы сговорились?
<Andreios> наутилус для фтп юзать???
<DrTRO> Мне так удобно
<oxothuk> gjghj,eq ьс
<oxothuk> попробуй mc
<Andreios> это не удобноство, а изврат
<DrTRO> mc я пробывал когда сидел в фряхе
<SergeyIT> крузадер
<DrTRO> ладно
<Andreios> krusader
<oxothuk> ммм
<DrTRO> вообще краса
<DrTRO> я правильно понел?
<DrTRO> Gnome + Krusader?
<Andreios> krusader это файловый менеджер
<oxothuk> а что mc - сугубо инструмент фряшников? о_О
<DrTRO> я знаю что это такое
<DrTRO> вопрос в том
<DrTRO> что для одной проги ставить кучу кдешных пакетов
<Andreios> mc тоже хорош ;)
 * jillsmitt когда становится жарко, мы начинаем вспоминать про qt-based софт
<DrTRO> да не, mc какбэ там тематичнее был
<DrTRO> блин
 * jillsmitt ц ц ц
<DrTRO> так
<DrTRO> давайте по теме
<DrTRO> есть у кого предложения?
<artus> DrTRO, есть gftp, есть фаелзила... нафиг фигней страдать
<oxothuk> чем лазать на фтп?
<DrTRO> бляин
<jillsmitt> krusader/konqueror
<DrTRO> =\
<jillsmitt> filezilla
<Andreios> а вообще не страдайте фигней, в руки lftp и вперед
<jillsmitt> gftp
<oxothuk> можно поставить вайн и в нем накатить тоталкомандер и в нем лазать по файлу и фтп
<DrTRO> ладно, адекватного ничего не услышу
<oxothuk> это чтобы не извращатся
<oxothuk> =)))))))))))))))))))))))))
<Andreios> ?? 0_0
<artus> @kick DrTRO не материмся
<DrTRO> прошу прощения
<DrTRO> где я мат сказал?
<Andreios> я тоже не увидел
<DrTRO> просто случайная очепятка
<oxothuk>  DrTRO:   в слове блин
<oxothuk> тут суровые одмины
<DrTRO> простите простите
<DrTRO> случайно очепятнулся
<oxothuk> они не матюкаюцо
<Andreios> аа, увидел ))
<jillsmitt> oxothuk: тут нет админов, тут опы
<DrTRO> полные опы
<DrTRO> так вот
<oxothuk> это вы так завуалировали?
<oxothuk> ))))))))))))))))))))))))
<DrTRO> да ты что?
<oxothuk> чтобы значит не кик?))
<Andreios> так чем тебе не адекватный ответ?
<jillsmitt> DrTRO: krusader/konqueror
<DrTRO> ну потому что я просил не дать клиенты мне
<DrTRO> я и лажу через файлзиллу
<DrTRO> а просил сказать где баг
<jillsmitt> оба - файловые менеджеры
<DrTRO> если мне нужен был бы узнать файловый менеджер работающий с разными протоколами
<DrTRO> я бы так и спросил
<DrTRO> поверь
<DrTRO> вообщем никто не знает?
<DrTRO> ок
<DrTRO> пункт 2
<jillsmitt> вали
<artus> @voice DrTRO
<artus> !enter | DrTRO
<DrTRO> В Гноме некоректно прорисовываются менюшки + подвисают
<ubuntuhelp> DrTRO: Не используйте Enter как знак препинания, пишите свои вопросы/ответы в одной строке
<Galaxy2000> чего вы красноглазы ?
<AndreX> ??
<jillsmitt> DrTRO: 1) в наутилус не юзают фтп, 2) не нравится гном - удали или перепрограммируй
<jillsmitt> никто не знает си?
<Andreios> что значит некорректно?
<DrTRO> я знаю но ушел перепрограмировать гном по твоему совету
<DrTRO> Andreios делаю скрин
<jillsmitt> DrTRO: вопрос был риторический
<Andreios> а дистр указать, не?
<jillsmitt> я не знаю насколько хорошо ты знаешь си, но тут ты явно накипевшее говно остужаешь
<Andreios> jillsmitt, чел попроще
<oxothuk> погодите остужать говно пока не сняли пенку
<DrTRO> Andreios - Linux Mint 10
<Andreios> кинь uname -a
<DrTRO> Linux localhost 2.6.35-25-generic #44-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jan 21 17:40:48 UTC 2011 i686 GNU/Linux
<Andreios> и скрин
<jillsmitt> Andreios: я тебе не чел
<Galaxy2000> представил себе раскалённое, бурлящее гумно
<Andreios> jillsmitt, а кто? lol
<Galaxy2000> стало дурно
<oxothuk> просто посмотрите интернеты
<oxothuk> там постоянное бурление говн
<jillsmitt> Andreios: обращяйтесь ко мне "уважаемый jillsmitt"
<DrTRO> скрина нужно 2, просто тут проблема двойная кроме того что они некоректно отображаются они еще и подвисают поверх всех окон, секундочку пожалуйста
<jillsmitt> раз уж вы задаете вопросы
<oxothuk> особенно в местах где плотность троллей на человеков превышает 2%
<Galaxy2000> так  значит это биореактор  там
<Andreios> jillsmitt, ох ничего себе, может ты еще и господин?
<jillsmitt> Andreios: а в чем проблема?
<DrTRO> oxothuk вижу адекватой, вижу школьников сидящих с класса информатики, троллей не вижу
<DrTRO> *вижу адекватов
<Andreios> да все ок, расслабся
<skai> ubuntuhelp: tell jillsmitt about rules
<ubuntuhelp> jillsmitt, please see my private message
<jillsmitt> Andreios: я и не напрягаюсь
<skai> @voice jillsmitt
<jillsmitt> не впечатляет
<oxothuk> DrTRO: тут просто троллей не много
<oxothuk> по моему
<DrTRO> их тут нету
<Andreios> правильно, а то человек буйный похоже...
<DrTRO> ну пока я не вижу
<oxothuk> еежели никто не пишет "убунта - унылое говно"
<Andreios> DrTRO ну что там?
<oxothuk> на конале убунты
<oxothuk> значит троли отсеялись
<jillsmitt> это религиозное тут
<DrTRO> толстота неуместна
<jillsmitt> факт есть факт
<DrTRO> толстые тролли и есть школота
<DrTRO> но школота не обьязательно толстые тролли
<Andreios> блин, хватит флудить
<AndreX> !rules
<ubuntuhelp> Все люди, которые тут находятся, это добровольцы, ваши отношения должны отражать это. Ответы не всегда доступны. См. правила канала http://goo.gl/ef85w http://goo.gl/5UWBR и http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<oxothuk> тут позволю себе не согласиться
<oxothuk> я доброволец
<DrTRO> Andreios да блин, я сделал скрин подвисания, а непрорисовки не могу чот разглючило :D
<SergeyIT> DrTRO, а ты знаешь сколько ненужного в вин? Кусочек КДЕ - это мелочь )
<oxothuk> но консоль все же круче)
<DrTRO> SergeyIT ну я и перестал использовать вин по причине "сколько ненужного"
<jillsmitt> чистый гном вообще нельзя использовать
<jillsmitt> он бесполезен
<DrTRO> окак
<DrTRO> началось %)
<Andreios> jillsmitt, твои мессаги наполнены глубоким смыслом
<oxothuk> ага
<oxothuk> )))
<oxothuk> в чистом гноме априори есть терминал
<Galaxy2000> схояле гном нельзя использовать ?
<oxothuk> следовательно чистый гном функционален чуть более чем полностью
<oxothuk> ))
<Galaxy2000> пользуются люди ведь
<jillsmitt> Andreios: я тебе сказал уже как обращаться ко мне, верно?
<jillsmitt> будь добр
<jillsmitt> я ведь вежлив с тобой
<skai> @kban --user Galaxy2000 3600
<artus> @kick Galaxy2000 тебе особое разяснение касательно матов надо?
<Andreios> jillsmitt, это приказ? Я тоже достаточно вежлив
<oxothuk> простите
<jillsmitt> Andreios: к тебе нет доверия, чел
<oxothuk> а я то как вежлив
<skai> @kban --user jillsmitt 3600 надеюсь за час прочтешь про пункт 1.6?
<oxothuk> еще раз извините
<Andreios> так вот, к нашим баранам, DrTRO, где ты там?
<DrTRO> сек
<DrTRO> заранее прошу прощения за размеры скринов
<Andreios> пофиг, кидай
<oxothuk> не в размере счастье
<oxothuk> =)
<Andreios> :)
<maxpayne> народ, доброго времени суток вам))) подскажите как в консоли вывести инфу и смене трэка в сонате? ну чтобы каждый раз появлялась инфа о смене трэка... емое, чего понаписал... ну думаю поймете... ;)
<Andreios> oxothuk, сделал что я сказал?
<oxothuk> Andreios: угу
<oxothuk> не помогло =(
<Andreios> хз, а зачем в консоль это выводить? (хз не мат, только сокращение)
<dmay> срач? где срач?
<DrTRO> maxpayne ну конечно sonata же клиент к mpd верно? отталкивайся только от mpd а не от сонаты, проще будет
<Andreios> oxothuk, сильно оно тебя беспокоит?
<oxothuk> да так
<oxothuk> думаю со временем разберусь
<oxothuk> просто думал может кто сталкивался и оградит меня от очередного курения манов)
<artus> maxpayne, mpc next
<Andreios> возьми дефолтные конфы самбы и замени существующие, потом рестарт самба
<Andreios> это если не копаться
<oxothuk> о как
<oxothuk> точняк
<Andreios> только ты это, проверь, что бы уж начисто все заменить
<DrTRO> Andreios http://s55.radikal.ru/i150/1102/a9/b5258b383ce6.png
<Andreios> DrTRO я уж хотел торопить ))
<DrTRO> вот так и подвисает в общем в смысле менюшек
<DrTRO> да извеняюсь, я упорно заскринить непрорисовку хотел, но как на зло собака, все ок рисовалось в сей раз
<DrTRO> а так вместо менюшки пустота только ее тень
<Andreios> ухух
<Andreios> на долго остается так? что делаешь чтобы убрать?
<oxothuk> хм
<oxothuk> довольно странное ощущение
<DrTRO> ну как, остается пока не сделаю чтоб убрать)) убираю тем что повторно вызываю туже менюшку, она обратно не прорисовывается но хотя бы уже не зависает
<oxothuk> когда сам понимаешь, что ты лох...
<DrTRO> и эта фигня как видите поверх всех окон =\
<Andreios> что за конф железа?
<Andreios> компиз стоит на полную?
<DrTRO> оу не спрашивай стыдно оч)
<Andreios> отвечай если хочешь помощи
<DrTRO> компиза нет вовсе
<Andreios> я линуксоид, мне плевать на железо
<Andreios> быгыгы
<DrTRO> по мужски, ага?
<Andreios> ага-ага
<DrTRO> дак вот
<Andreios> нуну
<DrTRO> Вопрос сильнее всего в видяхе
<DrTRO> ATi Radeon X800GTO которая уже fglrx(или как там) не держится
<DrTRO> да и производителем признана не поддерживаемой
<oxothuk> обьясните, пожалуйста, трабла в желтом квадратике снизу?
<DrTRO> да
<Andreios> может быть много чего, 1) просто тупо тормозит комп 2) траблы с видео 3) траблы с иксами 4) просто баг при установке иксов 5) баг с иксами в процессе юзанья
<DrTRO> то часть заставки рабочего стола
<oxothuk> какой оконнчй менеджер?
<DrTRO> оу... рукалицо
<Andreios> ну наутилус, он же грит
<DrTRO> гном в общем
<Andreios> грил*
<Andreios> а тю
<Andreios> facepalm
<oxothuk> ))
<oxothuk> ы
<Andreios> тупняк
<Andreios> кстати
<skai> фейспальм
<skai> наутилус - это фаиловый манагер
<oxothuk> насколько я понял вместо жедтого квадрата должна быть мини консолько отрисованая?
<skai> а оконным может быть любой другой
<Andreios> пробовал загрузиться из под кед?
<DrTRO> дада, наутилос да фм
<skai> метасити
<skai> сомпиз
<skai> опенбокс
<oxothuk> skai: спасибо кеп
<skai> и прочие
<oxothuk> !
<Andreios> skai да знаю я, тупанул
<DrTRO> Andreios да не, как-то не ощнь
<Andreios> DrTRO суть в том, чтобы протестить, если там такой же глюк
<DrTRO> ну я думаю проблема именно в моменте Х сервер -- Гном
<DrTRO> Andreios а может это просто попытка научного тыка?
<DrTRO> если честно сказать только
<skai> !q | DrTRO
<ubuntuhelp> DrTRO: Начнем с правильной формулировки вопроса: "Здравствуйте, у меня установлена <версия>. Я пытаюсь получить <некий результат>. Я сделал <действия>. В результате у меня получилось <результат, который получен>. ЧЯДНТ ?
<Andreios> DrTRO, попробуй кеды, если стоят, если нет установи ОБ и тоже попробуй. Научный тык? Не знаю что это такое. Я пытаюсь диагностировать твою траблу, а ты споришь
<DrTRO> skai я уже формулировал оба вопроса в такой версии вроде как
<skai> DrTRO: версия убунты какая?
<Andreios> да не убунта у него!
<DrTRO> секундочку просчитаю
<DrTRO> по идее 10.10
<DrTRO> ну в общем Минт это Ubuntu-based система
<skai> минт - это убунта с парой софтин левых
<SergeyIT> DrTRO, а тему менял?
<skai> Andreios: это тебе как кеп говорю
<DrTRO> дада убунту 10.10, все верно
<oxothuk> серебряная пуля пролезла тихо в ствол
<skai> DrTRO: для твоей видяхи там иксы слишком сильно новые
<Andreios> не соглашусь
<skai> снеси компиз(если есть)
<DrTRO> skai да уже снес
<maxpayne> скай, к примеру?)))
<skai> замени метасити на что нить другое
<skai> а потом поставь дебиан 6 или 10.04 убунту и там сиди
<skai> лучше бы конечно дебиан 5
<SergeyIT> skai, +1
<skai> там иксы постарше
<oxothuk> а еще лучше гентяк
<skai> oxothuk: не извращайся
<oxothuk> м?
<oxothuk> а где изврат?
<Andreios> офигенные у вас советы
<oxothuk> мой первый дистр - гента
<DrTRO> вот вот
<Andreios> я просто в шоке
<DrTRO> согласен с Андрейосом
<skai> Andreios: а что?советовать даунгрейдить иксы?гемороя не обретется
<DrTRO> товарищи все кроме Андрейоса и ская, не кажется ли вы что ваши реплики вовсе неуместны?
<skai> либо менять видяху, либо юзать более старые дистры
<oxothuk> да
<DrTRO> просто вы поддакиваете, и советываете фигню
<oxothuk> мне кажется
<oxothuk> вот совет
<DrTRO> skai я вот собираюсь как раз купить...
<oxothuk> можно попробовать отказаться от иксов совсем, в пользу консоли бороды и девственности
<skai> DrTRO: вот купи и радуйся
<DrTRO> пожалуй так и сделаю
<DrTRO> oxothuk хаха, ржали всем офисом.
<oxothuk> спасибо, я долго готовился)
<Andreios> skai, да нет, просто надо более точно разобраться в проблеме. А ответ по типу, "ребят у меня рулевая постукивает, что делать, а ответ - купи мерседес" не очень-то хорош
<oxothuk>  DrTRO: просто тебе дают советы, а ты "то не хочу" "это не буду!"
<artus> oxothuk, как борода с консолью корелируетцо с девственностью?
<skai> Andreios: его проблема - новые иксы, в которых выпилена поддержка таких старых ати
<DrTRO> oxothuk почитай свои ответы и прочти номинальный вопрос
<skai> Andreios: либо даунгрейдить иксы(что геморно очень и не вариант что сможет) либо юзать более старые системы
<oxothuk> хммм
<DrTRO> вот оно
<oxothuk> а чем геморно даунгрейдить иксы?
<DrTRO> истина родилась, пошел гуглить иксы свои на предмет совместимости
<oxothuk> по факту - иксы все голишь надстройка
<oxothuk> удалил
<skai> oxothuk: а ты подаунгрейдь в убунте
<oxothuk> вычистил
<DrTRO> блин
<oxothuk> поставил заново
<DrTRO> охотник тебя учительница не ругает?
<skai> oxothuk: узнаешь новое слово для себя - зависимости
<DrTRO> сидишь на уроке, и вместо урока чятик
<oxothuk>  skai: мы зависимы не зависимостью
<skai> @kick DrTRO учи правила канала
<dmay> о, репрессии?
<oxothuk> ljgecnbv z yf vjhjpt dfk. brcs
<dmay> опять что-то интересное пропустил?
<oxothuk> ghjcnj negj elfkz. b[ henjv
<oxothuk> ой
<oxothuk> допустим
<Weise> UID or EUID of 0 needed
<oxothuk> я на морозе сношу иксы
<Weise> что это?
<skai> dmay: да ты ваще спишь:)тут стока было еды:)
<oxothuk> просто тупо валю их под рутом
<_GerarD_> Скай привет!
<oxothuk> потом ребут
<dmay> skai: я не сплю, а вджобываю! приношу бабло в страну, между прочим 8]
<Andreios> да уж... зафлудили бедного чела, а потом кикнули
<oxothuk> что мне помешает их поставить из консоли заново?
<skai> oxothuk: и потом удивляешься после даунгрейда, мол как так.я дангрейдил, а весь софт как сотался депенд хорг>n
<skai> Andreios: пусть читает правила
<_GerarD_> Кикни и забанб плиз на 24 часа пользователя _GerarD_1, это я заходил с другого места, искал Андрюху!
<oxothuk> skai:  я сношу иксы руками через rm
<oxothuk> d yfuke.
<skai> _GerarD_: подойди к тому месту и разлогинься
<oxothuk> в наглую
<oxothuk> потом ребут
<oxothuk> машина не загрузится?
<Andreios> охотник, ну ты разошелся, успкойся
<skai> oxothuk: а еще говоришь, что генту ставил
<Andreios> ))
<Weise> UID or EUID of 0 needed что это?
<skai> капец
<oxothuk>  skai: прости
<oxothuk> ставил
<skai> сносит пакеты через рм...
<_GerarD_> skai это далеко, в 2 часах езды =(
<artus> _GerarD_, а он на автовходе тчоль?
<skai> oxothuk: а потом проснулся?
<oxothuk> ))
<oxothuk> мне нравиться ваша ирония
<_GerarD_> там пиджин
<oxothuk> )
<artus> @kick _GerarD_1
<skai> @kick _GerarD_1
<oxothuk> но все же
<oxothuk> допустим
<_GerarD_> спасибо!
<oxothuk> я нубан
<_GerarD_> Огромное спасибо!
<oxothuk> и сношу иксы руками
<dmay> _GerarD_: у людей сервера на той стороне шарика, а тебе 2 часа прокатиться лень :3
<oxothuk> через рм
<Andreios> а зачем их сносить?
<skai> oxothuk: не.ирония - единственное, что можно допустить при сносе пакетов через рм
<oxothuk> ну чито гепотетически
<oxothuk> )
<_GerarD_> dmay мне не лень, у меня деньги кончались... ((
<oxothuk> сносим гном чтобы запилитть кеды
<Weise> бля
<_GerarD_> Зарплату не дают(
<Andreios> rm для сноса пакетов это диагноз, сделай просто rm rf /
<skai> @voice Andreios
<artus> @kick Weise за языкаом следи
<skai> ubuntuhelp: tell oxothuk about marazm
<ubuntuhelp> oxothuk, please see my private message
<Andreios> жесть
<skai> @mode +q *!weise@*
<oxothuk> skai: ммм
<oxothuk> при чем тут маразм?
<Andreios> skai, сочувствую
<oxothuk> у меня была ситуация когда пришлось поставить часу на убунтовый сервак
<skai> oxothuk: при том, что сносить пакеты через рм - маразм
<oxothuk> и если так сделать то все сломается и конец?
<oxothuk> )
<Andreios> так а зачем? 0_о
<dmay> oxothuk: ну в целом сломается или нет зависит от того, как удалишь
<dmay> skai: на apt оооочень сильно расстроится
<skai> dmay: апт помрет от смеха
<oxothuk> не апт единым
<_GerarD_> artus: Привет!
<Andreios> apt просто хватит приступ
<oxothuk> )
<DrTRO> skai [    19.594] (--) RADEON(0): Chipset: "ATI Radeon X800 (R430) (PCIE)" (ChipID = 0x554f)
<dmay> oxothuk: а вообще, мне кажется, что ты затеваешь какую-то каку или мстю или ещё какое черное дело. я за бан :3
<oxothuk> и вот что меня действительно расстроило в убунте, это невозможность паралельной установки нескольких пакетов
<skai> DrTRO: и шо?
<DrTRO> это с Х лога, т.е. вроде как Х-ы держат таки видяху
<_GerarD_> artus: Прошу прощения что не поздаровался... кстати там где я логинился, там мой первый сервер на убунту))
<oxothuk> хм
<artus> _GerarD_, дароф)
<Andreios> ну естесно держат
<artus> ))
<oxothuk> охотнек - кибертеррорист?
<oxothuk> оригинально)
<Andreios> иначе иксы бы просто не встали
<DrTRO> т.е. я фигня ща сказал?
<dmay> _GerarD_: и ты не можешь на этот сервер зайти по ссх и вырубить там клиент? оО
<skai> DrTRO: а вот полноценной поддержки нет
<DrTRO> *фигню
<Andreios> угу
<smilethebest> всем привет... ребят можете помочь? )
<DrTRO> ну полноценной да, fglrx курят себе
<skai> dmay: не спи.тот клиент уже кикнули
<_GerarD_> artus: Вполне хорошо справляется...
<skai> !q | smilethebest
<ubuntuhelp> smilethebest: Начнем с правильной формулировки вопроса: "Здравствуйте, у меня установлена <версия>. Я пытаюсь получить <некий результат>. Я сделал <действия>. В результате у меня получилось <результат, который получен>. ЧЯДНТ ?
<skai> !ask | smilethebest
<ubuntuhelp> smilethebest: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<dmay> skai: да фиг с ним с клиентом, главное человека поунижать ^_^
<DrTRO> ну не знаю так как все нормально работает
<_GerarD_> dmay я сидел не на самом сервере, а на соседней форточке...
<skai> DrTRO: поэтому для таких старых и советуют ставить более старые иксы.ибо там они хоть как то приятно работают
<_GerarD_> Там отель
<artus> _GerarD_, ну а че б не справлятся то )
<dmay> [17:32:12] * Received CTCP VERSION answer from _GerarD_1: Purple IRC
<Andreios> DrTRO а установка первая юникса?
<DrTRO> потерял нить логики в твоем вопросе
<dmay> _GerarD_: а, тьфу. а я уж думал что новый повод для унижения нашёл >.<
<Andreios> первый раз поставил линукс?
<DrTRO> точнее что именно узнать хочешь от меня %)
<DrTRO> да нет же
<Andreios> до этого что стояло?
<DrTRO> хехе)
<oxothuk> хм.. с утра кое чо стояло)
<DrTRO> FreeBSD ^_^)
<hobagos> если с новым ядром не грузятся иксы это нормально?)
<oxothuk> простите, не сдержался =^_^=
<skai> hobagos: нормально
<smilethebest> у меня на убунте проблемы с днс серверами) на этой же машине поднят апаче и на virtualbox с win xp. ubuntu 10.10.  никто не сталкивался? в виртуал боксе всё летает...
<oxothuk> jnyjcbntkmyj
<oxothuk> относительно
<hobagos> первый раз такое(
<DrTRO> но это лет 5-ть назад, сейчас уже 2-ой год на Минте сижу
<skai> !q | smilethebest
<ubuntuhelp> smilethebest: Начнем с правильной формулировки вопроса: "Здравствуйте, у меня установлена <версия>. Я пытаюсь получить <некий результат>. Я сделал <действия>. В результате у меня получилось <результат, который получен>. ЧЯДНТ ?
<_GerarD_> dmay злой ты.... накажут тебя за это((
<skai> !win | smilethebest
<DrTRO> около полугода как видяха мертва, а вот с переходом на 10.10 баг такой появился
<ubuntuhelp> smilethebest: Читать срочно! От начала и до конца: http://anticopyright.ru/wiki/Linux_это_НЕ_Windows ! Дальнейшее употребление фраз типа "в винде все работало, а тут - нет", а так же прочие попытки сравнивать убунту с вендой и СПО с вендософтом - приведут к бану!
<smilethebest> DrTRO: не решил?
<artus> skai, да в приват ему флуди)
<DrTRO> что не решил?
<skai> artus: дык пусть и остальные прочтут:)
<Andreios> блин, не, это нереально тут помогать кому-то... Захотите помощи - в личку ко мне, что знаю, подскажу
<smilethebest> с переходом на 10.10 баг такой появился ??
<DrTRO> да
<smilethebest> DrTRO: с днс?
<oxothuk> )))
<oxothuk> о май гад)
<DrTRO> блин, я не тебе =\
<dmay> _GerarD_: не беспокойся, я уже женат хД
<_GerarD_> skai мне например не интересно это... меня уже натыкали этим артус и шариков... :)
<DrTRO> ппц
<smilethebest> бл...)))
<oxothuk> оп
<oxothuk> бан?
<smilethebest> ин)
<skai> _GerarD_: а натыкали потому, что ты не мог подумать сам?:)
<_GerarD_> dmay не на татарке надеюсь?
<oxothuk> ))
<skai> @voice smilethebest
<_GerarD_> skai нет, за глупые вопросы :)
<dmay> _GerarD_: разжигаешь?
<oxothuk> 32-х разрядная убунта сколько может корректновзять  оперативы
<oxothuk> ?
<skai> oxothuk: нисколько.у нее рук нет
<DrTRO> конкретно тупой вопрос
<_GerarD_> dmay повод позлить человека появился :)
<oxothuk> 8гб можно в нее впихнуть?
<DrTRO> конкретно
<skai> oxothuk: можно
<dmay> oxothuk: дофига, если PAE есть
<skai> oxothuk: ты можешь в нее хоть сколько впихнуть
<Offoffoff> Уфффф
<_GerarD_> dmay без обид, прошу прощения! Юмора чуть чуть... ничего личного!
<skai> oxothuk: увидит правда только 32 бита адресов
<Offoffoff> Йохохоххохохоооо
<Offoffoff> браццы
<dmay> _GerarD_: разжигание межнациональной розни это не повод, это статья. ты огорчаешь путина ;)
<oxothuk> skai: ммм
<DrTRO> oxothuk ты же учти, совместимости материнки с оперой
<oxothuk> это сколько в гигабайтах?
<DrTRO> на моей например лимит в 2 планки максимум по 1гб
<DrTRO> 32 бита адресса в гигабайтах xDD
<oxothuk> )
<skai> oxothuk: ну подумай сколько можно на 32 бита выдать блоков адресов
<_GerarD_> dmay я никого не огорчаю, я ж сказал юмор всё это, а кто не понимает я извиняюсь! :)
<oxothuk> skai: мммм
<dmay> _GerarD_: перед полковником на допросе извиняться будешь :3
<oxothuk> skai: не могу сообразить
<oxothuk> либо данных не хватает, либо знаний =(
<skai> знаний
<skai> 32 бита адресуют только 4гб памяти
<oxothuk> =(
<skai> максимум
<oxothuk> так и знал
<oxothuk> ага
<_GerarD_> dmay язва ты... игнорить буду твои сообщения!
<oxothuk> спасибо =)
<dmay> skai: в твоей вселенной PAE не изобретали штоле? оО
<skai> dmay: пае - костыль
<dmay> _GerarD_: пуся обиделась? :'(
<skai> dmay: все равно одному процессу низя будет адресовать больше 4гб
<skai> dmay: так что...
<dmay> skai: само собой костыль. но его наличия это не отменяет )
<skai> dmay: его наличие не отменяет ограничений в 4гб
<dmay> skai: ты веришь, что человек, у которого будут крутиться сервера которым будет нужно больше 4х ГБ, будет задавать вопросы ЗДЕСЬ? оО
<skai> dmay: да
<SergeyIT> dmay, +100500
<skai> dmay: этот человек может всю жизнь просидел на рхеле, фряхе.но вынужден например врубить убунту сервер
<skai> заказчик требует
<skai> бида бида бида
<oxothuk> )
<updoznak> эм какой командой назначить владельца и права папке
<skai> dmay: такие варианты ты не представлял?
<dmay> skai: такой человек елементарно прочитает документацию. не школоло же
<skai> updoznak: man chown
<oxothuk> тонкий намек)
<oxothuk> ?
<oxothuk> dmay: ?
<dmay> skai: а если не прочитает и пойдёт спрашивать - гнать из айти ссаными тряпками
<skai> dmay: он сидит гдет на работе.инет тока по жпрс.де искать документацию, если гугель еле работает?
<updoznak> skai: это владелец а права ?
<dmay> oxothuk: ??
<skai> updoznak: man chmod
<updoznak> skai: точно спасибо
<maxpayne> скай, а chmod не катит? прост я все время через это делаю и работает...
<dmay> skai: а. ну так сваливать с такой работы с ссаными тряпками
<skai> maxpayne: права - чмод.владельца - човн
<dmay> хотя нет, нафиг тряпки
<artus> skai, по шпресу гугля ну с головой хватает скорости, так что не надо
<skai> dmay: подработкаюсемья, дети жрать хотят.кредит висит.надо доп бабло искать - пойдешь куда угодно
<SergeyIT> остальные команды чмо
<maxpayne> скай, thx. а то я лох такой думаю что в общем то одно и тоже)))
<dmay> skai: anyway - знал что будет новая система - знал задачи - должен был поинтересоваться спецификой
<skai> dmay: пришел - ему грят - давай менять все.я в нете читал.
<skai> и все.сюрприз блин
<oxothuk> ну вот и поинтересовался
<skai> делай что хош
<oxothuk> что не комильфо?
<artus> skai, скай ... каакие нафиг сюрпризы? ты о чем ?
<dmay> skai: а на реально экстренные случае Ъ должен иметь достаточно просвящённых знакомых с интернетом
<artus> skai, чей то ты бредиш)
<skai> artus: я ему гипотетическую ситуацию выдаю
<skai> artus: е никада не встречал начальников-
<dmay> skai: сюрприз? ок, оплачиваем по отдельному сюрприз-меню. нема денег? пака-пака
<updoznak> skai: а какие права надо дать папке у котороый владелец transmission
<artus> skai, это не гепотетическая ситуация
<artus> это бредовый маразм ) из разряды посадили в бункер без инета и ствол к виску с криком работать
<oxothuk> да нет
<updoznak> skai: нужно , что бы он туда свой конфиг писал и торент файлы на время ребута
<oxothuk> не такой уж и фантастический маразм
<skai> artus: хотя ты прав.чеовек, который не знает, что 32 бита могут адресовать тока 4гб - это не админ
<SergeyIT> skai, видать у тебя была такая ситуация ?
<skai> SergeyIT: не
<skai> SergeyIT: у мну больная фантазия
<oxothuk> может он и не человек вовсе?
<oxothuk> коли не знает что 32 бита могут адресовать 4гб
<updoznak> какие права надо дать папке у котороый владелец transmission
<updoznak> нужно , что бы он туда свой конфиг писал и торент файлы на время ребута
<skai> updoznak: какие хош
<oxothuk> или я пропустил новейшее определение слова АДМИН?
<skai> oxothuk: админ - это тот, кто понимает и знает очень многое
<skai> oxothuk: админ!=эникейщик
<Offoffoff> Я же тут..
<Offoffoff> у меня есть сервер на 8 гигов
<Offoffoff> и чо?
<oxothuk> а очень многое инклюдит априори инклюдит в себя инфу о 32 битах и 4-х гигах?
<_GerarD_> artus: подскажи пожалуйста, как в убунту прогнать винт на бяд сектора?
<skai> Offoffoff: ты буш спрашивать скоко гигов он увидит?
<oxothuk> у него он уже есть
<oxothuk> и он УЖЕ знает
<skai> Offoffoff: хотяяя
<oxothuk> когда он приедет ко мне  я тоже УЖЕ буду знать
<oxothuk> хотяя
<oxothuk> я и так УЖЕ знаю =)
<skai> Offoffoff: тыж будешь вообще спрашивать
<skai> dmay: следовательно человек с сервером больше 4гб уже есть и справшивате
<skai> dmay: я был прав.такие есть
<artus> _GerarD_, sudo fsck -pcfv /dev/*
<_GerarD_> artus: спасибо
<dmay> skai: с сервером которому нужно больше 4х ГБ, а не с железкой в которую лишнюю халявную планку памяти воткнули
<_GerarD_> artus: а лог ведётся какой нибудь?
<skai> dmay: мож ему нуно
<_GerarD_> artus: ну либо мониторинг
<skai> dmay: мож он вдсок назапускивает
<dmay> skai: mysql на дофейхоа данных/коннектов
<oxothuk> вы конечно щас потешитесь)
<artus> _GerarD_, sudo colortail -f /var/log/messages
<oxothuk> но это будет сервак линейки 2))))))))
<dmay> skai: уж если он занялся вдсками, то нехай сначала документацию почитает
<dmay> skai: а то его потом клиенты того... ссаными тряпками
<oxothuk> dmay: но суть в том что не занялся =Ъ
<skai> dmay: ну все равно же вопросы могут возникнуть:)
<skai> dmay: тыж грил  dmay | skai: ты веришь, что человек, у которого будут крутиться сервера которым будет нужно больше 4х ГБ, будет задавать
<skai> dmay: не обязательно ламо вопросы
<skai> dmay: ты вообще о вопросах говорил:)
<oxothuk> dmay: чтото ссанина \часто промелькает в твоих мессагах
<_GerarD_> artus: а какую запускать первой?
<dmay> oxothuk: что не занялся? ты со своей былолинейкой подожди, мы тебя вечером гнобить будем :3
<oxothuk> dmay: ага)
<oxothuk> успехов
<oxothuk> сранно
<oxothuk> в последнем предложении не упомянута ссанина
<oxothuk> не к добру)
<artus> _GerarD_, ты о чем ?
<_GerarD_> artus: прости за столь нубский вопрос...
<dmay> skai: я что хотел сказать. правильные люди, которые занимаются правильными делами, решают свои проблемы правильными методами. а не нытьем на канале для домохозяек и школьников
<_GerarD_> artus: ты мне дал 2 команды, какую из низ запускать первой?
<artus> skai, если вдс то там будет и так amd64 , так что причем тут траблы с 4мя гигами?
<oxothuk> dmay:  оо, так ты домохозяничаешь?
<_GerarD_> artus: или сначала прогнать, потом посмотреть, второй командой?
<artus> _GerarD_, первое проверяет винт, втора для мониторинга ) типа красивораскрашеный лог будекть показывать
<skai> artus: дык мы не про 4гб.4гб траблы были у когото
<skai> artus: а мы про то, что люди с овер4гб серверами будут тут спращивать вопросы
<dmay> oxothuk: просто данный метафорический образ лучше всего описывает моё отношение к описываемым "специалистам"
<artus> skai, какое интересное определение, овер4гб сервер
<artus> и да
<dmay> oxothuk: да, ашто? удалённая работа же :3
<skai> artus: овер 4гб памяти.
<skai> artus: такие условия постввил dmay
<oxothuk> dmay:  фрилансёр?
<artus> skai, ты не повериш но таки да, тут можно спросить ) главное знать кого и о чем ) вот касательно маршрутизации, астериска и остальных далеко не десктопных приблуд всегда можно шарикова попинать )
<_GerarD_> artus, skai : авер4гб/рам сервер =))
<dmay> skai: ладно, если слово "север" тебя смущает, заменим на "процесс". хотя что мускуль, что апач - сервера ;)
<dmay> oxothuk: тебя это беспокоит? хочешь поговорить об этом?
<oxothuk> ну был бы не протв
<artus> _GerarD_, а нафиг те на сервере 32хбитка ?
<oxothuk> ибо чем еще скоротать время на не удаленной работе?
<skai> artus: емае.ты это dmay скажи.я ему грил, что такие люди тут тоже спросят.а он стоит на том, что это кнаал хомячков
<artus> чтоб не гемороитцо с флешом и скайпом ? )
<artus> skai, ну в основной массе да )
<skai> artus: во основной:)
<_GerarD_> artus хз, ставил 64 бита на двух ксеноновый 3.6 Ghz, 4Gb ram
<artus> skai, дело в том что некому ниче не надо окромя как наутилусом по фтп ходить)
<dmay> oxothuk: кстати да, работой например >.<
<oxothuk> у меня все работает
<oxothuk> соотвецтвенно занятся нечем
<dmay> oxothuk: не уходи далеко, я часиков в 10МСК вернусь, будем тебя как грязного линейщика гнобить
<oxothuk> угумс
<oxothuk> только вот я не грязный линейщик
<oxothuk> и загнобить меня врятли получицо)
<Offoffoff> oxothuk: игры - зло
<updoznak> artus: все с малого начинается, интерес рождается в процессе познания
<skai> dmay: уходишь уже?
<oxothuk> Offoffoff: зло - веселый фермер
<dmay> skai: сделал альт-таб в работу >.<
<oxothuk> а игры оч даже ничего
<skai> dmay: ну тада для порядка
<skai> @kban dmay 3600
<skai> теперь дзен^_^
<oxothuk> ооо кавай на коннале =^_^=
<Nemover> всем привет
<_GerarD_> привет
<updoznak>  что то ноги мерзнут а пузу жарко, /me закрыл ноутбук и положил на него ноги
<_GerarD_> как плохо когда на твоих глазах рассыпается винт((
 * SergeyIT что-то паленым запахло... кто-то ноги на бук положил
<_GerarD_> artus: блок за блоком, сектор за сектором вываливаются((
<SergeyIT> _GerarD_, меняй диск - срочно
<_GerarD_> SergeyIT уже, ток инфу некоторую жалко...
<_GerarD_> SergeyIT быть точнее, семейные фотки(
<oxothuk> тогда срочный бекап и смена диска
<SergeyIT> _GerarD_, копии иметь надо
<AndreX> _GerarD_: так ведь можно всю систему на другой перенести или они у тебя под беды попали
<_GerarD_> SergeyIT я дурак, я об этом не подумал раньше, думал ещё потерпит он...
<_GerarD_> Я всё перенёс... но фотки повело многие...
<_GerarD_> 300 с лишним бядов(
<oxothuk> тогда восхвали Аллаха, что хоть чтото осталось целым
<AndreX> _GerarD_: долго ты винт мучил выходит
<oxothuk> или винт, простите, говно
<_GerarD_> хвала Всевышнему! Но мне фотки были дороже...
<oxothuk> теперь из ситуации можно вынести лишь опыт
<oxothuk> и в следующий раз делать копии
<oxothuk> ибо мертвые, настколько я знаю, не восстают
<Nemover> ребят нужна помощь, суть вот в чем. я подключен к нашей местной городской региональной сети, которая предоставляет множество услуг, среди которых инет, irc, icq, торрент, так вот о последнем, установив убунту, столкнулся с проблемой, трансмишн не работает
<Nemover>  с локалкой, качает только через интернет соединение, подскажите как сделать иначе, чтоб качало через локалку, пробовал другие клиенты, ситуация схожа
<oxothuk> эмм
<oxothuk> роутинг?
<Nemover> все прписано
<Nemover> прописано*
<Nemover> маршруты прописал
<oxothuk> что такое трансмишен, поподробнее плиз
<_GerarD_> пойду напьюсь кока колы... ибо строже наказания я не вынесу(
<Nemover> торрент-клиент
<himik> любопытно! днем скачал новую 10.04.2 для десктопов, начал качать серверную версия, гдядь они пропали из доступа
<_GerarD_> !transmission
<himik> в том числе и десктопная
<ubuntuhelp> Transmission — является стандартной торрент качалкой для OS Ubuntu официальный сайт transmissionbt.com в википедии http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Transmission
<oxothuk> а без нета льет с локали?
<Nemover> нет
<Nemover> только через нет
<oxothuk> эммм
<oxothuk> почему?
<Nemover> вот мой вопрос
<Nemover> почему? как исправить?
<_GerarD_> oxothuk nfr jy c 'nbv djghjcjv b ghbi`k))
<_GerarD_> oxothuk так он с этим впросом и пришёл
<oxothuk>  Nemover:  локаль вообще работает корректно?
<oxothuk> ) _GerarD спасибо)
<Nemover> ну собственно да
<oxothuk> торрент клиент не работает вообще?
<Nemover> ты что пьян?
<oxothuk> точнее, как именно не работает торрент клиент
<oxothuk> нет пока)
<Daseraf> Привет еще раз и спасибо тем кто сегодня помогал, с райд-массивом
<Nemover> я же сказал, что качает только через нет
<oxothuk> тыдобавляешь торрент файло
<Nemover> при отключении инета сразу останавливается
<oxothuk> значит торрент файл из интернета
<_GerarD_> oxothuk трансмишн у человека работает только через инет... но должен работать и без него, то есть тянуть с локалки
<oxothuk> _GerarD_: еще раз благодарю)
<Nemover> _GerarD_ спасибо
<_GerarD_> oxothuk но этого не происходит, собственно в этом и загвоздка у него!
<oxothuk> загвоздка не в этом
<oxothuk> это - следствие
<_GerarD_> Nemover oxothuk незачто...
<oxothuk> Nemover:  торрент файл скачан с локали?
<Nemover> возможно функция uTP отключена, а ее нужно включить, но это только теория, потому что сравнивая настройки торрента под винду и тут заметил тот факт, что почти все торренты под линукс не имеют функции uTP
<_GerarD_> oxothuk так для полного счастья ему не хватает того, чтобы трансмишн без инета тянул с локалки...
<oxothuk> Nemover:  есть ли сиды\пиры локальные?
<oxothuk>  пингуются ли при поднятом интернете локальные ресурсы?
<Nemover> все есть, тысячи сидов
<Nemover> все пингуется и работает
<Nemover> полностью все
<oxothuk> тоесть при вырубленом нете сиды есть, но скорость 0?
<Nemover> да
<Big_Aziz> всем привет
<Nemover> вобщем
<Nemover> всем спасибо, проблему решил
<oxothuk> чем?
<Nemover> установил ktorrent, там есть поддержка uTP, включил ее, сделал протоколом по ус\молчанию и все заработало
<oxothuk> )
<maxpayne> dlumv, здаров))))
<dlumv> maxpayne: угу прив
<chelaxe> ку
<Jeticks> ку
<skai> Jeticks: покажи мультик
<Jeticks> skai: ?
<skai> Jeticks: ну тыж джетикс
<skai> джетикс по телевизору всегда мультики показывал
<Jeticks> skai: :-P
<chelaxe> скай
<skai> челах
<updoznak> зы, кот подошел к системнику с масдаем, сунул морду внутрь , чихнул , подошел к системнику с freenas сел рядом и наслаждается потоком от кулера на проце )))
<AndreX> умный кот )
<Jeticks> updoznak: какой праильный кот
<chelaxe> ахах) мой вообще пометил бук сестры с 7 а на моем спит))
<updoznak> очь умный , особенно что касается пожрать
<All-knowing> всем привет
<All-knowing> устанавливаю убунту на ноут
<AndreX> All-knowing: и
<All-knowing> столкнулся с такой траблой, тачпад долго реагирует на нажатие, видимо ждет второй тап
<updoznak> не устанавливается , угадал ?
<chelaxe> ))
<All-knowing>  updoznak:  все устанавливается
<All-knowing> где вообще конфиг тачпада лежить
<All-knowing> раньше в ксорге он был
<AndreX> когда установиш скажу )
<All-knowing> AndreX:  я вообще-то поставил уже
<Jeticks> AndreX: поделись мыслей
<updoznak> эм блин , система мне пишет trying to mount root from ufs:/dev/ad3s1a
<artus> а теперь в /etc/default/ гдеть должен лежать
<updoznak> manual root filesystem specifications
<All-knowing> никто не знает кде конфиги мышей сейчсас лежат?
<artus> где нить в правилах удева
<Jeticks> Господа, ни у кого звук в hddvd фильмах не запаздывал?
<bosyi> хелоу. можно ли зайти на компютер по ssh из мира если компютер под роутером находится? айпишник белый до роутера
<artus> можно
<bosyi> я догадывался)
<bosyi> с портами что-то делать нужно?
<Steel_Rat> проброс
<AndreX> All-knowing: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1606041 могет тут есть решенье
<Steel_Rat> 22-ой порт на роутере нужно пробросить на компьютер за роутером с ссш
<artus> bosyi, ищеш вирт сервер и добавляеш проброс ssh порта
<All-knowing> AndreX:   не рублю в инглише
<bosyi> Steel_Rat, это можно сделать через веб-нтерфейс роутера?
<bosyi> artus, что за вирт сервер?
<Steel_Rat> bosyi, можно
<artus> bosyi, топаеш в настройки роутера и ищеш там
<dlumv> народ, кто как думает - возможно ли на DVD записать NTFS?
<artus> гдето в разделе адвансед и тд
<AndreX> All-knowing: попробуй обновить систему, bios
<dlumv> чет все замолчали сразу =/
<AndreX> кхе кхе ntfs на dvd )
<dlumv> ну, так возможно ли?
<AndreX> нет тебя привод не поймёт просто
<dlumv> даже если я сделаю это с помощью cdrecord?
<AndreX> а это будет не нтфс
<dlumv> ну, hex-редактор показывает абсолютно то же самое на диске, что и в файле, в который командой mkfs.ntfs залита NTFS
 * AndreX в шоке
<dlumv> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/11697025/ntfsdvd1.jpg
<dlumv> вот вам скрин даже
<artus> dlumv, а ты знатный извращенец как я погляжу, в чем профит то?
<All-knowing>  AndreX:  биос зачем?  в винде точпад срабатывает как надо
<dlumv> artus: в том, чтобы на практике доказать что это возможно )
<_GerarD_> artus: Блин, прошу прощения!
<artus> _GerarD_, O_o
<_GerarD_> artus: Не уточнил...
<artus> _GerarD_, за что ?
<_GerarD_> artus: на винте файловая система ntfs
<AndreX> All-knowing: иногда у линуха проблемы бывают из за старой версии
<artus> dlumv, а смысл? в то вренмая как флешки ворматят в udf ты решит болванки в нтфс портить?
<dlumv> AndreX: ну так все таки?
<AndreX> ты в чем сидиш?
<dlumv> AndreX: Kubuntu 10.04
<AndreX> чёт по скрину невидать
<_GerarD_> artus: http://pastebin.com/5qBKVATh
<dlumv> AndreX: на скрине Windows 7.
<artus> _GerarD_, слушай, не страдай фигней, физ доступ к машине с винтом есть?
<_GerarD_> artus: v[ll
<_GerarD_> мхдд
<artus> дадада
<artus> он самый
<_GerarD_> jrtq
<_GerarD_> хорошо
<_GerarD_> просто винт USB
<AndreX> dlumv: если често я не совсем понимаю чего ты добиваешся и на какой пикуль тебе оно надо )
<artus> а usb он не потянет кажись
<_GerarD_> немного геморно на ноуте((
<_GerarD_> вот вот
<artus> dlumv, http://www.velocityreviews.com/forums/t261714-using-ntfs-vs-fat32-for-dvd-work.html
<_GerarD_> так то знаю что мхдд
<artus> dlumv, и вообще, с дурацкими вопросами в гугл
<updoznak> эм , а что за девайс такой acd0 ?
<artus> _GerarD_, MHDD 4.6 поддерживаеть usb
<AndreX> dlumv: иди к бг спроси у него можно его фс на болванку нарезать ))
<_GerarD_> 29 сентября 2010 22.58 artus: alias syslog=’sudo colortail -f /var/log/syslog’ alias msg=’sudo colortail -f/var/log/messages’ :)
<updoznak> skai: то есть к академической гребле вы тоже относитесь негативно?
<flintstone> у кого conky стоят..? у меня майл.ру перестао отображать количество писем во входящих... кто знает как исправить?
<artus> _GerarD_, ну да ) так и надо )
<artus> _GerarD_, логи на вдске ?
<_GerarD_> artus   http://irclog.ru/freenode-linuxtalks-2010-09-29/
<artus> _GerarD_, не, я к тому что логи ты на вдске мониториш?
<_GerarD_> artus тупо у меня команда не прокатила, я решил поискать в яндексе... первый линк по запросу кинул на логи
<artus> _GerarD_, alias msg='sudo colortail -f /var/log/messages' )
<artus> а удаленные логи alias dlinklog='ssh dlink "tail -f -n 40 /usr/tmp/syslog.log"' )
<updoznak> как указать путь к swap разделу на  /dev/ad3/
<updoznak> вы меня слышать ? понимать ?
<AndreX> swapon /dev/sda3
<[ex]p|0s10n> привет линуксойдам ГТКшникам ;)
<updoznak> можно повторить
<updoznak> про путь к своп
<[ex]p|0s10n> повторяю:
<[ex]p|0s10n> привет линуксойдам ГТКшникам ;)
<HiveMind> Çäðàâñòâóéòå
<[ex]p|0s10n> прив
<[ex]p|0s10n> че сломал?
<AndreX> swapon /dev/sda3 к примеру
<HiveMind> Ïîìîãèòå, ïîæàëóéñòà íàñòðîèòü SkyLink MCD-650
<ubuntuhelp> HiveMind! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<artus> HiveMind, use utf8
<HiveMind> blin
<[ex]p|0s10n> <artus> <HiveMind> Помогите, пожалуйста настроить SkyLink MCD-650
<HiveMind> seichas
<[ex]p|0s10n> <artus> все норм видно
<artus> угу
<artus> [ex]p|0s10n, нифига не норм
<[ex]p|0s10n> оймля я напилсо))) пЯтНиЦо)) как я ее люблю))
<[ex]p|0s10n> <artus> юс УТФ-8!!
<artus> @voice "[ex]p|0s10n"
<skai> artus: не успел я
<[ex]p|0s10n> охмля переЦ
<updoznak> [ex]p|0s10n: тут негативно относятся к академической гребле и музыку не любят
<[ex]p|0s10n> артус убейся со своим характером)))
<skai> artus: он мой
<[ex]p|0s10n> скай я не твой))
<skai> @kban --user "[ex]p|0s10n" 864000
<skai> вот теперь дзен:)
<artus> @kick "[ex]p|0s10n" не дохордит что нельзя материтцо?
<skai> artus: до пьяного?
<skai> artus: думаш дошло бы до него?
<skai> artus: пусть проспитсо
<updoznak> Еще бы кикать , за неправильную грамматику и орфографию
<updoznak> тогда был бы дзен.
<HiveMind> Сейчас нормально?
<artus> да
<HiveMind> Помогите пожалуйста настроить Airplus MCD-650(skylink)
<HiveMind> До установки, на livecd всё работало сразу, надо было только логин и пароль ввести
<edgbla> кто-нить помнит как алсу перезапустить?
<edgbla> alsactl чего-нить наверное
<HiveMind> А сейчас я сначала выбрал, ввёл логин с паролем - не заработало
<updoznak> эм судя по всему , файл подкачки находится /dev/ad3s3 именно s3 указывает на своп. Верно ли такое утверждение ?
<HiveMind> Нажал "enable mobile broadband", вроде заработало, но потом я ребутнулся и соединение из списка пропало
<HiveMind> Подскажите, пожалуйста
<skai> HiveMind: http://www.google.ru/search?q=Airplus+MCD-650&submit=%D0%9F%D0%BE%D0%B8%D1%81%D0%BA&sitesearch=ubuntu.ru&hl=ru
<skai> ubuntuhelp: tell HiveMind about q1
<ubuntuhelp> HiveMind, please see my private message
<AndreX> edgbla: alsa-utils restart вродь
<skai> AndreX: сервис вначале забыл
<updoznak> skai: эм судя по всему , файл подкачки находится /dev/ad3s3 именно s3 указывает на своп. Верно ли такое утверждение ?
<jet4fire> всем привет
<skai> updoznak: нет
<skai> updoznak: sudo fdisk -l
<skai> скажет где своп
<artus> updoznak, sudo fdisk -l
<AndreX> edgbla: sudo /etc/init.d/pulseaudio restart sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart ))
<edgbla> AndreX: спасибо, ща погляжу.
<skai> AndreX: && забыл между ними
<AndreX> да я думаю догадаеться отдельно ввесит ))
<hivemind> Фухх, зашёл вроде
<skai> AndreX: ты не думай:)
<AndreX> )
<hivemind> Оооой
<AndreX> hivemind: ай чё такое?
<hivemind> А что делать, если после двух неудачных попыток установки драйвера ATI, в центре управления осталось два не действующих пункта "ATI Catalyst Control Center"?
<hivemind> У меня просто соединение рвалось
<AndreX> hivemind: забей на них - если работает видюха
<hivemind> Она не работает, дрова то не докачались
<hivemind> Два раза
<freenetwork> rm -rf /
<freenetwork> )
<artus> @kick freenetwork )
<hivemind> Мне кажется, если я все-таки докачаю их потом, будут конфликты
<hivemind> Не, спасибо
<hivemind> Так как эти огрызки удалить-то теперь?
<artus> а через пурге не удаляетцо?
<AndreX> sudo apt-get autoclean
<AndreX> sudo apt-get check
<AndreX> sudo apt-get -f install
<hivemind> Сейчас попробую
<hivemind> А я не знаю, какой пакет
<hivemind> Через hardware drivers cnfdbk
<hivemind> ставил
<baltazor> artus: привет)
<artus> baltazor, дароф
<baltazor> artus: я те там в приват маякнул с один вопросом , ответь если не сложно )
<artus> baltazor, +q
<baltazor> artus: а разве это не овнер? в unrealircd
<hivemind> А эти команды не сработали. ПиЧаЛьКа((((((((((((
<artus> baltazor, это значит что без +v низя говорить
<AndreX> sudo apt-get purge fglrx
<AndreX> hivemind: ^_^
<hivemind> А не снесу чего важного?
<AndreX> нет
<hivemind> Пакеты, которые будут УДАЛЕНЫ:  fglrx* fglrx-amdcccle*
<artus> не
<hivemind> Тогда с богом
<artus> сноси
<hivemind> ААА
<hivemind> В синаптике всё равно отображается!
<hivemind> Ах да, у меня же два огрызка
<hivemind> Блин, и не удаляется больше
<hivemind> Не пойми что
<AndreX> hivemind: sudo reboot и заново ставь
<hivemind> А, всё, уже не отображается
<hivemind> А как лучше ставить: через hardware drivers или через APT?
<AndreX> ручками
<hivemind> Через терминал шоле?
<AndreX> hivemind: скачай с сайта производителя, а то я смотрю у тебя чёт с коннектом не то
<AndreX> hivemind: вот типа ман http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=96649.0
<hivemind> угумс, спасибо
<hivemind> А с коннектом действительно плохо
<AndreX> иди ставь уже
<hivemind> 83МБ... *кххм*
<hivemind> Запасусь терпением...
<Arthor> добрый вечер, у меня 10.10, пытаюсь запустить wow под вайном, в опенгл и в директикс режиме экран полностью заполнен артефактами, вот такими вот http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/5903/arthor.0/0_82031_8b450307_L.jpg
<Arthor> что делать?
<hivemind> Arthor, ну вообще,если есть артефакты, возможно греется видеокарта
<Arthor> видеокарта точно не греется, под виндоус все в порядке
<hivemind> Проверь температуру
<hivemind> Аа
<hivemind> Ну тогда не знаю, playonlinux стоит?
<AndreX> Arthor: из-за эфектов может грецо
<Arthor> видеокарта точно не греется, утилита под виндой показывает около 55 в 3Д режиме. про playonlinux не знал, сейчас почитаю
<artus> нафиг плейонлинуксы? wine Wow.exe -opengl и все летает
<artus> если не летает смотри в сторону дров видеокарты
<AndreX> Arthor: ты в лине посмотри я про винду не говорил
<hivemind> А 55 градусов разве не много?
<artus> AndreX, то что у тя показывает утилита в винде ровным счетом ни о чем не говорит, в бубунте то какая температура?
<artus> hivemind, на макс нагрузке нормально ) в простое много
<AndreX> artus: ну да
<Arthor> ок, как посмотреть температуру в лине? hd5770, если что, в каталист центре температуры нет.
<artus> Arthor, промахнулся, тебе было
<hivemind> Да что-то там было в консоли, только я не помню уже
<hivemind> Попробуй погуглить
<AndreX> sensors чёто там
<hivemind> Ээх, мне бы ваши проблемы
<hivemind> Я дрова сижу качаю 10кб/с
<hivemind> Говорит 2 часа осталось
<hivemind> Я добавил панель, и пока на какую-нибудь другую панель ничего не добавишь, она не видна
<hivemind> Это так и должно быть?
<Arthor> утилита для проверки температуры называется lm-sensors, видеокарту она не увидиела, а для процессора показала температуру +20 и +14 градусов на каждое ядро =)
<AndreX> hivemind: зачем тебе 3-я панель?
<updoznak> дьявол меня доведет до конца йохохо и бутылка воды
<hivemind> 2-я
<hivemind> В mint она одна по умолчанию. Это, в принципе всё, чем он визуально отличается от убунты:D
<updoznak> устал я от freenasа , все напильники об него сточил
<hivemind> *в принципе, всё
<AndreX> Arthor: у меня такаяже видюха я тока охлаждение смени и всё норм
<Arthor> несмотря на то, что мне не удалось прочитать пока датчики температуры с видеокарту в убунту, я ставлю сотню к одному, что дело не в температуре. всё-таки, система охлаждения от ос не меняется, и во-вторых, артефакты появляются моментально посл
<Arthor> е запуска. ладно, буду пробовать спрашивать на профильных форумах =)
<AndreX> на форуме поищи
<dmay> а что за тишина? вантузятники и линейкофаги разбежались?
<AndreX> наверно )
<edgbla> а почему в гноме-шелл, ну который вроде как гноме-3 панель всегда сверху, её вообще как-то скрыть можно?
<dmay> досааадно
<dmay> можно, но в релизе
<edgbla> хех, а релиз нескоро наверное...
<dmay> ну примерно вместе с 4м следущим дюком нюкемом, я думаю )
<edgbla> дюк уже лет 10 пишут наверное...
<edgbla> рискуем не дожить.
<dmay> 12
<dmay> 3 мая
<dmay> :3
<dmay> http://www.dukenukemforever.com/
<dmay> но я имею ввиду следующую, стественна
<dmay> ну или старкрафт 4ый
<edgbla> я понял, потому и грю, не доживём))
<dmay> а у дюка трейлер офигене, кстати :3
<edgbla> знаешь что ещё не могу найти, как в компизе указать какой угол будет раскрывать все окна для выбора.
<dmay> правда в стиме его не будет, судя по всему :'(
<edgbla> скочаем
<dmay> ccsm -> нужный еффект - где-то в простыне что-то типа "rise on"
<edgbla> чёта не вижу ничего подобного.
<hivemind> А какой пакет ставит дополнительные свистоперделки в GNOME?
<artus> синаптик
<hivemind> А, кстати - как поставить 12-часовой режим времени?
<edgbla> gnome-control-center -> clock
<edgbla> ну и собсно в часах можно...
<hivemind> Нет там такого вроде...
<hivemind> Чиорт, в винде привык уже к AM/PM
<Offoffoff> ыыыыыыыыыыыыы http://fap.sbras.ru/spo/iso
<Offoffoff> Дело Болгеноса живёт!
<hivemind> Спамер шоле?
<hivemind> fap.sbras.ru
<Offoffoff> hivemind: да. и не стесняюсь этого.
<edgbla> dmay: плагин называется scale, но что-то опции нету для указания угла.
<Offoffoff> hivemind: fap! fap!
<dmay> edgbla: плохо ищешь. даже я, грязный вантузятник, помню что оно было
<edgbla> ох ты как грозно, я аж сразу нашёл с испугу. ;-D
<Big_Aziz> Билл - гей. Тсc...
<zooleen> Доброго всем вечера.
<zooleen> Есть система (debian), установленная на флешку. update-grub не добавляет её в grub.cfg. Что я делаю не так?
<hivemind> <Big_Aziz>, ага, граф Де Билл Гейтс
<hivemind> Добавь руками
<zooleen> Доброго всем вечера.
<zooleen> Есть система (debian), установленная на флешку. update-grub не добавляет её в grub.cfg. Что я делаю не так?
<zooleen> А простите, меня было видно? Я просто сначала не авторизовался.
<Big_Aziz> hivemind:  ыыы :)
<artus> было
<artus> zooleen, не на том канале задаеш вопрос
<skrishi> привет
<mrjingles> привет всем присутствующим.
<mrjingles> может кто-нибудь по работе сервисов на фриноде подсказать?
<artus> mrjingles, причем тут бубунта ?
<zooleen> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<mrjingles> может редиректнет кто-нибудь в нужный канал )
<zooleen> artus -- ярый борец с оффтопом.
<artus> #freenode
<artus> @op
<artus> zooleen, да )
<artus> @deop
<zooleen> artus, скучно? Причем здесь то, что на флешке дебиан, если она де добавляется в граб, например, бубунты.
<artus> zooleen, а вообще попробуй физически для начала отрубить винты, чтоб одна только флешка осталась в системе
<artus> zooleen, притом что траблы у тебя с дебианом
<zooleen> artus, не солгласен, ведро есть, раздел смотирован. Граб просто не смотрит на флешку. Это трабла граба. В Убунте.
<artus> zooleen, с чем не согласен? с " Есть система (debian), установленная на флешку" &
<artus> или с тем что граб не видит дебиман на флешке ?
<artus> *дебиан
<hivemind> Простите за оффтоп, но подскажите, кто знает русскоязычный форум по Linux Mint
<zooleen> Я думаю, что если на флешке стояла Убунту, было бы тоже самое. update-grub, судя по всему, просто её не просматривает. "ящитаю" что броблема в этом.
<hivemind> *кто знает,
<zooleen> hivemind, чем, по-твоему, отличается минт от топика?
<hivemind> Мало чем, но всё-таки
<zooleen> hivemind, создатим канал типа "#Linux-mint-X11-nvidia-troubles"?
<artus> zooleen, http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&source=hp&biw=1262&bih=829&q=debian+flash+grub&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=
<hivemind> Там народу не будет:)
<hivemind> Ладно, сейчас погуглю
<zooleen> hivemind, вывод?
<hivemind> Вывод: не надо плодить очень узкоспециализированные каналы:)
<zooleen> именно. Минт -- бубунта с парой дополнительных пакетов.
<zooleen> artus, у меня старая машина, не умеет грузиться с флеша. Хочу пускать через граб.
<artus> ну и ?
<Rev1ved> Народ, ситуация такая: Есть один жесткий на 750, 250-система, остальное /media/DATA/* форматат ntfs, он при удалении фалов даёт ошибку ввода\вывода, хочу отформатировать через GParted, пытаюсь отмантировать том - посылает нах. Кто знает как быть, помогите пожалуйста. 
<artus> @voice Rev1ved
<artus> Rev1ved, для начала не материтцо
<Rev1ved> Ну эт сокращение... 8)
<artus> @voice "Rev1ved"
<artus> странно
<zooleen> artus жёсток.
<Rev1ved> Так как быть то?
<zooleen> @voice artus
<zooleen> Стоило попробовать))
<artus> @op
<Rev1ved> эм...
<zooleen> :-)
<artus> @kban --user zooleen 3600 час на чтение правил
<artus> Rev1ved, а sudo umount работатеь?
<AndreX> Rev1ved: sudo fdisk /dev/sdx
<AndreX> создаёш раздел который нужен
<Rev1ved> ANDREX, А зачем мне создавать? Мне его отключить для начало надо, чтобы отыорматировать.
<AndreX> sudo mkfs.ext4 /dev/hdx
<Rev1ved> artus, 2:49 God% sudo umount /dev/sda3                                               ~
<Rev1ved> umount: /media/DATA: device is busy.
<Rev1ved>         (In some cases useful info about processes that use
<Rev1ved>          the device is found by lsof(8) or fuser(1))
<edgbla> посмотри кем занят
<edgbla> fuser -c /media/DATA или lsof /media/DATA
<edgbla> как-то так
<edgbla> закрой то что мешает и отмонтируй.
<AndreX> sudo umount -l /media/DATA
<numberto> не могу открыть свой гмэил через браузер
<numberto> все остальное открывается
<SergeyIT> забанили?
<Rev1ved>  Гуд, отмонтаровался, в какой формат его форматитьти и чем? Так sudo mkfs.ext4 /dev/sda3 или через GParted
<edgbla> гпартед разбить на разделы, сколько нужно
<edgbla> затем каждый отформатировать во что нужно
<SergeyIT> * и не нужно
<Rev1ved> /dev/sda3 - Это просто как файловый раздел, не системный, ниче, чисто мультимедия и прочая дрянь, так что разбивать его не надо, другой вопрос, его в уче4 будет лучше форматить или как?
<Rev1ved> ext4
<SergeyIT> Rev1ved, а из вин доступ нужен?
<Rev1ved> Ну если только на всякий случай для WinSCP...
<Rev1ved> Но ему по мойму всё равно какая файловая система
<SergeyIT> Rev1ved, а это что такое?
<Rev1ved> Типа тотала командера только соединяется с вин на линь через ssh
<AndreX> хех
<SergeyIT> ну тогда ext4 наверно
<Rev1ved> А какая принципиальная разница между ntfs и ext4?
<SergeyIT> хотя для помойки может и другую фс
<AndreX> большая это точно
<mrjingles> ))
<Rev1ved> AndreX, Ну в чем хоть? 8))
<SergeyIT> ну очень  большая )
<SergeyIT> если МС дров под нее не сделала даже )
<Rev1ved> Типо ниасилили? 8))
<AndreX> Rev1ved: ну например ntfs не поддерживает флаги права итд долго писать))
<SergeyIT> поддерживает! У них одно право - всё от МС )
<Rev1ved> Так, диск отмонтировал, форматировал в ext4, а теперь как приматнировать его обратно то?
<mrjingles> mount?
<AndreX> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=ODIxNw )
<Rev1ved> sudo mount /dev/sda3                                                ~
<Rev1ved> mount: невозможно найти /dev/sda3 в /etc/fstab или /etc/mtab
<mrjingles> так ты скажи ему куда монтировать то
<AndreX> sudo mount /dev/sda3 /media/data
<Rev1ved> mount: точка монтирования /media/data не существует
<AndreX> и пропиши в /etc/mtab
<mrjingles> sudo mkdir /media/data
<Rev1ved> о
<Rev1ved> Спасибо всём большое 8))
<mrjingles> в fstab пропиши, иначе отвалится ведь после перезагрузки)
<Rev1ved> А по-подробней? 8)
<AndreX> man fstab
<Rev1ved> Всмысле что конкретно писать?
<AndreX> чё читать
<Rev1ved> У меня с англ туго 8)
<mrjingles> открой редактором файл /etc/fstab через sudo
<hivemind> А если я обновлюсь с APTonCD, и какие-то пакеты у меня уже есть, конфликты будут?
<Rev1ved>  mrjingles, открыл
<mrjingles> и впиши туда /dev/sda3 /media/data ext4 defaults,noatime, nodiratime 0 0
<artus> а по uuid уже не принято монтировать?
<mrjingles> перед nodiratime пробел не нужен - опечатался
<mrjingles> пускай так хотя бы добавит
<Rev1ved> Написал.
<mrjingles> молодец)
<Rev1ved> 8)) всё?
<mrjingles> сохрани и выйди
<Rev1ved> угу
<artus>  /data           ext4    defaults        0       2  достаточно
<artus> да и проверку пусть всеже включит ) чтоб потом небыло мучительно больно )
<mrjingles> выполни sudo umount /dev/sda3 && sudo mount -a
<mrjingles> проверь, работает, нет? )
<SergeyIT> накинулись все на одного... сейчас запутаете )
<artus> а потом sudo blkid и перепиши /dev/sda3 на UUID=*
<mrjingles> у меня половина всего явно прописано, чем UUID лучше?
<SergeyIT> в конце пустую строчку не забудь вставить
<Rev1ved> mrjingles всё работает
<mrjingles> поздравляю )
<Rev1ved> Спс 8))
<artus> mrjingles, ну как бе тем что при запуске машины с той же включеной флешой можно получить sda на флешке
<SergeyIT> mrjingles, UUID - наше всё
<AndreX> mrjingles, лучше тем что не придётся потом менять если конфигурация дисков измениться
<mrjingles> ясно. спасибо)
<steeff> Всем привет
<mrjingles> 4 льва смотрел кто-нибудь?
<AndreX> а это относиться к убунту?
<AndreX> )
<mrjingles> ))
<mrjingles> ладно) пойду тады кино посмотрю)
 * mrjingles вперился в телевизор
<AndreX> зомбо ящик )
<Big_Aziz> народ а можно как нибудить разедить флешку на два раздела :)
<AndreX> да
<AndreX> gparted; fdisk
<AndreX> на счёт первого не уверен )
<hivemind> AndreX здесь?
<hivemind> Ага
<AndreX> чё те
<hivemind> <AndreX>, я ребутнулся без дров, и теперь ubuntu запустилась в low-grafics mode
<hivemind> Всё бы хорошо
<hivemind> Но она зачем-то выставила какое-то огромное разрешение!
<hivemind> У меня глаза болят!
<AndreX> ды так выстави другое
<hivemind> Как?
<hivemind> А то серьёзно ничего не видно
<hivemind> За лупой шоле сходитьжв
<hivemind> :D
<hivemind> AndreeeeeX!
<AndreX> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg должно помоч
<hivemind> А может просто дрова поставить?
<hivemind> Просто довольно-таки неудобно
<hivemind> Как разрешение поменять?
<hivemind> <AndreX>, ауу, помоги, пожалста!
<AndreX> дуй в приват
<AndreX> помогу
<AndreX> ты дрова скачал?
<SergeyIT> откуда дровишки - из леса вестимо...
<AndreX> он уснул ))
<hivemind> Я проснулся:)
<skrishi> это что было? ))
<AndreX> где
<AndreX> please leave this nick ?
<hivemind_> Что такое?
<AndreX> у тебя тоже
<hivemind_> _ после ника?
<hivemind_> Это просто я вылетал, а тут типа остался
<AndreX> ая думаю про чё ты
<AndreX> ))
<hivemind_> надо /ghost hivemind пароль
<hivemind_> Только у меня с авторизацией глюки
<hivemind_> ))
<AndreX> да его кикнуть нада и всё ))
<hivemind_> А ты не знаешь, какой пакет отвечает за 3д окна и всё такое?
<AndreX> компиз
<hivemind_> А то у меня нету 3д окон, я когда ещё на виртуальной машине юзал, ставил что-то типа gnome extra что-то такое
<hivemind_> Не, у меня анимация, куб, всё есть
<hivemind_> А огня и 3д окон нет
<AndreX> ну тогда нема
<AndreX> погугли
<artus> куб у него есть а окон нет ... ну прям жуть)
<artus> ты б плагины к компизу поставил чтоль)
<hivemind_> :D
<hivemind_> Вот я и говорю о них!
<artus> ну и ?
<artus> а aptitude search compiz скомандовать религия не позволяет ?
<hivemind_> А, нашёл! compiz-fusion-plugins-extra
<AndreX> )
<AndreX> человек дрова поставил называеться )
<artus> hivemind_, добавь в .[/bash/sh]rc alias aptsearch='aptitude search' и жить сразу станет легче )
<hivemind_> Ага:)
<hivemind_> А у кого что стоит в "анимации"
<hivemind_> А то я везде случайный выставил и ничего
<AndreX> у меня ничего
<hivemind_> Хм
<hivemind_> Странно
<hivemind_> Блин, ничего, кажись не закончилось ещё
<hivemind_> Ибо деформация на сферу не меняется
<AndreX> К сожалению, не на всех видеокартах Compiz будет работать
<hivemind_> Ну так куб есть, вязкие окна есть, анимации тоже были
<hivemind_> Карта HD 5450
<hivemind_> 512mb
<hivemind_> На ВМ всё работало
<hivemind_> Это я видимо что-то в настройках понакрутил
<hivemind_> Да нет, норм вроде всё
<hivemind_> Да и фиг с ним, пойду-ка я спать
#ubuntu-ru 2011-02-19
<skrishi> лан, всем спокойной ночи
<Volkodav> кто-нить имел дело с 4 линейными VOIP  шлюзами ? что-то не могу найти подходящую железяку типа такой вот http://www.welltech.com/product_e_0w.htm
<HiveMind> Åñòü êòî?
<ubuntuhelp> HiveMind! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<HiveMind> Есть кто?
<AndreX> чё выспался?
<IchEsseDichAuf> живые люди ещё остались?
<IchEsseDichAuf> или уже появились?
<AndreX> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<IchEsseDichAuf> ололо, я чего бы я хотел, так это фришелл с нмап
<IchEsseDichAuf> ну или другой способ как свою сеть снаружи прозвонить.
<AndreX> 2ip.ru
<IchEsseDichAuf> не уж-то в разделе "забавы"?
<AndreX> http://2ip.ru/port-scaner/
<IchEsseDichAuf> он сильно груб, смотрит только поверхностно несколько портов
<AndreX> или с компа с "наружи" который или ковонибудь попросить
<IchEsseDichAuf> тебя можно попросить*?
<AndreX> нет у меня нечего не стаит для скана а вручную лень
<AndreX> сеть та где?
<IchEsseDichAuf> 77.176.249.76
<AndreX> дома на работе
<IchEsseDichAuf> моя домашняя
<IchEsseDichAuf> nmap-online.com - отлично вроде работает
<AndreX> test
<ubuntuhelp> AndreX, Есть контакт.
<Lorgus> привет страна
<AndreX> прива
<rapidsp> re
<black_ru> прив всем
<black_ru> есть ли у нас простой редактор, чтобы резать фотки
<black_ru> ?
<black_ru> максимально легковесный
<inkvizitor68sl> imagemagick
<Nebulosa> gthumb
<black_ru> сейчас обя гляну, спс
<ruslanx> привет ребята!
<ruslanx> кто нить пользует убунту для соединения с cisco?
<ruslanx> как увеличить время ssh сессий ?
<LuckyCat> всем привет
<LuckyCat> кто нить йоту с нетворк манагером смог подружить на 32ом ядре ?
<AndreX> ruslanx: man sshd_config
<AndreX> читай
<Nebulosa> йота йота .. а что это..
<ruslanx> спасиб, попробую. я не могу объяснить что мне конкретно нужно. но надеюсь поможет
<AndreX> ruslanx: Смотри конфиг /etc/ssh/sshd_config на предмет: - ClientAliveInterval- ClientAliveCountMax
<ruslanx> есть cisco которую нужно мониторить целый день. на ней ничего  править нельзя. я мониторю её посредством ssh. так вот через таймаут циска рвет соединение. в секьр црт эта проблема решается установкой цитата: "в разделе Terminal; Anti-idle, ставится галочка на Send
<ruslanx>  string, в поле правее забивается пробел и указывается 300 секунд."
<ruslanx> а я захожу на нее консолью. чувствую надо где то в баше поменять параметр, а какой найти не могу.
<ruslanx> или я не прав*?
<toxa> всем привет
<toxa> :)
<toxa> посоветуйте какой-нибудь анализатор логов для apache
<AndreX> ruslanx: Смотри
<AndreX> http://blog.plastilin.org.ua/2009/08/ssh-cisco.html
<AndreX> может то что надо
<ruslanx> её конфигурить нельзя.
<AndreX> и кста
<ruslanx> то что там exec-timeout можно поменять я знаю
<AndreX> !pm > ruslanx
<ubuntuhelp> ruslanx, please see my private message
<AndreX> ну смотри конфиг тогды
<rapidsp> toxa: http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Webalizer
<toxa> его уже попробовал, а есть что-то ещё :)
<rapidsp> наверное есть :)
<fobo7> hi all
<chelaxe> ку
<schtiel> Добрый день. Подскажите, как сделать поддержку кириллицы в LaTex?
<schtiel> Добрый день. Подскажите, как сделать поддержку кириллицы в LaTex? Проблема такая: все кириллические символы игнорируются, выдается куча ошибок.
<User773[web]> ребята привет) поможите ламеру с убунтой? впервые поставил
<User773[web]> все установил, сеть настроил, после перезагрузки - всинет на экране приветствия
<User773[web]> приходитя по новой с диска ставить и..... причем ничего не ковыряю лишнего
<Steel_Rat> можно залогиниться через Ctrl + Alt + F1  в консоль и оттуда смотреть логи на предмет ошибок
<Steel_Rat> гм
<hivemind> Есть кто?
<hivemind> Блин
<User773[web]> можно залогиниться через Ctrl + Alt + F1  в консоль и оттуда смотреть логи на предмет ошибок - это наверное слишком сложно для меня)))  там прогресс бар замирает вместе со значком убунты и все
<User773[web]> сборку брал с рутрекера убунта 10 гоу
<AndreX> ctrl+alt+f1 работает?
<hivemind> Никто не знает как в убунте модем скайлинковский в режим 1х перевести?
<hivemind> *знает, как
<AndreX> нужно его из винды переводить
<AndreX> потому что под линь по нет
<hivemind> Ну я перевел из под драйвера из под винды
<User773[web]> AndreX вроде как нет - через режим отладки захожу а там для меня темный лес))) вот сейчас снова переставил все и боюсь ребутиться)))
<hivemind> Он теперь так и останется?
<User773[web]> пока что очень нравится - сижу на буке
<schtiel> Кто подскажет канал по LaTex?
<AndreX> hivemind: да он настройки в себе держит
<hivemind> А то у меня 1.5 гб закончилось и evdo работать перестаал
<User773[web]> очень много тонкостей, как мне видится, а во ВСЕХ деталях разбираться уже сил нет и времени(( как раньше(((
<hivemind> Спасибо
<AndreX> User773[web]: ты как ставил
<User773[web]> я записал двд, взял сборку с рутрекера убунта гоу 10 и ставил - затер винду
<User773[web]> у меня тут древний очень бук bliss 2.4 гц 512рам5200жф гоу
<User773[web]> почти пятилетней давности
<AndreX> User773[web]: дык ставить надо уж тогда 10.4 или 9.10
<User773[web]> настройки никакие не трогал,дрова сами встали,программы по умолчанию входящие в сборку почти не ставил - только мультимедийных неколько
<AndreX> так ты всётаки с неё запускался?
<User773[web]> я сейчас на ней сижу - боюсь ребутиться снова)) и спрашиваю на предмет того, что есди случится что - как исправить... надоело систему переустанавливать)))
<User773[web]> Вы используете Ubuntu 10.10 - Maverick Meerkat
<User773[web]> вот что у меня стоит
<hivemind> User773, ну если у тебя слетят иксы, то можно будет в recovery загрузиться или в xterm
<AndreX> ну ребутнись потом если не запуститься то с лайв сд и сбда топай
<AndreX> яж не экстрасенс
<User773[web]> тэээкс.... запоминаю) значит если проблемы с загрузкой - запускать рекавери и дальше? там темный лес для меня был.. темный экран и технический английский.. ничего не происходило
<User773[web]> а в хкстерм как?
<AndreX> не с рекаверти а с диска dvd
<User773[web]> ну по новой всмысле запустить? без установки7 с оперативки?
<AndreX> да
<AndreX> если установленная сломаеться
<AndreX> и сюды топаеш
<User773[web]> хорошо) спасибо) ну и еще вопросик - для 512рам есть какие фичи? в смысле как что отрубить, как в винде примерно, чтобы производительность выросланемного?
<AndreX> есть
<AndreX> но это потом
<User773[web]> хорошо - я ребут
<edgbla> с 512 обычно всё еле ползает.
<edgbla> всё из-за никчёмной работы свапа.
<hivemind> А у меня вообще нет свопа...
<AndreX> мде
<hivemind> По причине кривых рук не смог поставить его при установке
<hivemind> Ну, я думаю, для меня не столь критично, 2гб должно хватить и так
<AndreX> у меня 4х иногда нехватает
<schtiel> А вот в плане видеопамяти... KDE сколько надо для работы?
<AndreX> фик знает
<Anatolysam> всем привет
<Anatolysam> подскажите пожалуйста вот на какую тему
<schtiel> У меня 64. Вроде работает, но подтормаживает, а о эффектах стола даже думать не приходится. До скольки бы увеличить?
<Anatolysam> я выставляю разрешение 1440/900
<SergeyIT> AndreX, знаю людей которым всегда не хватает ))
<Anatolysam> перезагружаю комп, и он его сносит на 640/480
<Anatolysam> как сделать чтобы не было такого?
<AndreX> SergeyIT, у админов серваков ))
<troubadour> Есть под Линукс нормальная монополия?
<edgbla> на эмуляторах погляди.
<troubadour> под wine?
<edgbla> на sdlmame хотяб.
<AndreX> Anatolysam, попробуй прибить иксы и сделать бекап xorg.conf потом X -configure в консоли и попробовать новый
<edgbla> troubadour: есть понополия под маме, но не глядел, хз какая.
<edgbla> да и на приставках есть, можешь в сторону psx поглядеть.
<troubadour> че такое sdlmame? Я не в курсе
<troubadour> эмулятор приставки?
<bosyi> подскажите как проверить через терминал (apt-) какая версия пакета будет установлена перед установкой?
<edgbla> troubadour: http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/MAME
<troubadour> apt-cache show пакет
<bosyi> спасибо!
<troubadour> понятно
<edgbla> troubadour: http://www.emu-land.net/arcade/mame/roms/m/17 правда не уверен что по графике тебя это устроит))
<edgbla> но игр-то тысячи, можно и пошукать...
<troubadour> как на дэнди
<edgbla> ну не, ты что
<edgbla> она 2.4 метра в архиве
<edgbla> как сега, или чуть лучше))
<troubadour> я под вайн играю, хотелось бы нативную и свожможностью играть по сети
<edgbla> ну, тогда напиши, и будет у всех нативная монополия))
<troubadour> http://small-games.info/?go=game&c=12&i=4830
<AndreX> troubadour есть сетевая GtkAtlantic
<edgbla> troubadour: на зыче вроде вон нормальная http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=io9rOcmTeQo
<edgbla> хотя без сети конечно...
<kreker93> troubadour,а что за монополию ты кинул?нативная?
<troubadour> под венду
<kreker93> (
<troubadour> под вайн идет нормально
<troubadour> по сети не поиграешь
<kreker93> жаль
<edgbla> а по сети не работает чтоль? я в дьябло по сети гамал, норм, под вайном.
<troubadour> кончайте вы уже в старье играть
<troubadour> ты еще контру 1.6 поставь
<kreker93> я по в1.6 играю)
<kreker93> *я в 1.6 играю
<edgbla> дык игр-то хороших нету.
<edgbla> танчики на денди рулят, и баттлтоадс.
<troubadour> почему?
<edgbla> да откуда я знаю почему, потому что пишут для школоты, графику получше и вперёд.
<troubadour> они все для школоты, то есть тупые.
<edgbla> ну вот ты и ответил.
<kreker93> ну почему есть же нормальные игры,например серитя тотл вар
<SergeyIT> игры не нужны
<kreker93> это то да
<kreker93> и нэт нах не нужн
<troubadour> игры нужны интелектуальные
<AndreX> sh самая лучшая игра
<troubadour> монополия шахматы покер
<edgbla> ты казуальщик
<edgbla> до добра это гавно не доводит
<edgbla> выкинь из головы
<kreker93> ну казуалки это отличный жанр,вотличии от мморпг
<edgbla> ничего отличного.
<troubadour> варкрафт 3 уже совсем загнулся?
<kreker93> да,это игра для задротов
<eagle747> Всем привет!!! Скажите плиз задался недавно вопросом можно ли установить windows xp поверх ubuntu чтоб потом не возникло проблем с grub...
<edgbla> поверх? смешно.
<eagle747> Почему???
<edgbla> ну а какие проблемы-то? формати раздел, устанавливай винхп.
<eagle747> ТО есть я имею ввиду не на тот же жесткий , а на другой раздел ... Просто охота в test drive unlimited 2 поиграть , аж кости ломит ...
<troubadour> ищи в гугл
<troubadour> там все есть
<eagle747> Ну я просто хотел спросить потом послу установки не будет никаких проблем с ubuntu ...
<troubadour> ты уже 12 миллионый, который задает этот вопрос
<edgbla> eagle747: ну, просто потом придётся починить груб.
<edgbla> *граб
<eagle747> через live cd насколько я понимаю?
<edgbla> угу.
<User214[web]> narod privet ewe raz) ne gruzitsya ubuntu snova - ya s live cd ele zawel
<eagle747> ясн ... то есть потом в грубе у мну будет выбор либо ubuntu либо windows xp
<User214[web]> chto delat
<User214[web]> nedavno zaxodil pisal
<edgbla> eagle747: ну, если попляшешь с бубном то будет.
<User214[web]> sborka s rutrackera ubuntu go
<eagle747> а если не попляшу то не будет???
<edgbla> тогда будет убунта.
<User214[web]> zapuskaetsa a zatem zavisaet - progress ne idet ivisit prosto znachek ubuntu
<eagle747> ясн ... а можешь плиз кинуть ссылочку чтобы исправить груб потом ... ну в смысле типа гайда
<edgbla> не могу, там всё равно всегда какая-нить грабля, я чину сам, ручками вводя строки.
<eagle747> а как тогда понять что и куда вводить??
<edgbla> читать доки, думать, пробовать.
<edgbla> лучше если рядом с компом будет ноут с инетом))
<hivemind> Что ж этот скайлинк так плохо работает, а
<eagle747> такого к сожалению нет ...
<bosyi> eagle747, http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/%D0%B2%D0%BE%D1%81%D1%81%D1%82%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%BB%D0%B5%D0%BD%D0%B8%D0%B5_grub
<eagle747> спасибо)))
<hivemind> А как сделать, чтобы у меня было риальне несколько рабочих столов?
<hivemind> В compiz больше одного недоступно
<rapidsp> а риальне это как?
<edgbla> в компизе ж сколько хотишь столько и есть.
<hivemind> Ну там есть размер стола по горизонтали/вертикали
<hivemind> А есть именно "количество рабочих столов"
<hivemind> Это, я так понимаю, несколько мониторов нужно?
<edgbla> ты что-то путаешь.
<edgbla> если у тебя несколько мониторов то стол обычно всё равно один, просто больше.
<hivemind> Путаю, наверное. Но в настройках compiz есть "размер рабочего стола" и "количество рабочих столов", вот второе больше одного не поднимается
<rapidsp> свойство аплета пейджера раб.столов открой - вроде там кол-во настраивается
<hivemind> Да там то у меня 4 стоит
<hivemind> Блин!
<hivemind> Что ж у меня глючит всё!
<hivemind> Апплеты на панелях вылетают постоянно!
<edgbla> привыкай))
<hivemind> На ВМ-то всё нормально пахало
<Djin37> ïðèâåò âñåì!
<ubuntuhelp> Djin37! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<Djin37> íîâå÷êàì ïîìîãàåòå?
<ubuntuhelp> Djin37! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<artus> Djin37, use utf8
<AndreX> Djin37: use http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<Djin37> ÷åãî?
<ubuntuhelp> Djin37! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<artus> нет
<Djin37> ðóññêèõ íåò?
<ubuntuhelp> Djin37! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<artus> @kick Djin37 use utf8 !
<AndreX> Djin37: пройди по ссылке http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<AndreX> ))
<artus> AndreX, ему бот 3 раза ссылки дал
<User012[web]> и че? чихать на бота
<AndreX> а он не инглиш наверно )
<User012[web]> че за дурь?
<AndreX> User012[web]: успакойся
<Djin37|2> àëëî. ÷å çà äåëà?
<ubuntuhelp> Djin37|2! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<Djin37|2> da ne ponimay ya
<artus> Djin37|2, да по ссылке топай и читайц
<AndreX> Djin37|2: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<hivemind> Djin37, ooh. kakoi klient?
<Djin37|2> abrakadabra
<Djin37|2> kvirk
<hivemind> Nee. tokogo ne znayu
<AndreX> Djin37|2: idi po ssylke http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<AndreX> )
<Djin37|2> tam laja
<hivemind> poprobyi /chraset utf8
<hivemind> AndreX, он кажись не видит нифига
<Djin37|2> web chat neponytniy
<hivemind> <Djin37|2>, /charset utf8
<Djin37|2> kodirovka ?
<AndreX> и не понемает
<artus> Djin37|2, http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3
<artus> AndreX, нафиг ты ему вебчат даеш если по первой ссылке настройкеи кодировки в клиентах?
<AndreX> а вдруг он настроить не сможет, и такие бывают
<artus> че там настраивать то?
<artus> 2 кнопки тыцнуть
<Djin37|2> /charset utf8
<Djin37|2> ))))
<AndreX> bez probela
<Djin37|2> v kliente problema&
<artus> Djin37|2, http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=19165.0   !!!!!!!!!!!!!
<AndreX> Djin37|2: idi nastraivai http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3
<hivemind> Я уже ненавижу скайлинк
<Djin37|2> ya luche klient drugoy poichu
<AndreX> hivemind: с учётом где ты живёш всех провов возненавидиш
<hivemind> да уж
<Djin37|2> AndreX: êðàêîçÿáðû
<hivemind> блин
<hivemind> звоню в техподдержку
<hivemind> они не знают что такое линукс
<[Green]> это нормально
<hivemind> :D
<fr1lancer> hi
<Djin37> äðóãèõ íåò êëèåíòîâ áåñïëàòíûõ è ðóññêèõ
<ubuntuhelp> Djin37! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<hivemind_> Подскажите пожалуйста на будущее, как вернуться из текстовой консоли обратно в иксы?
<artus> f7
<hivemind_> А то ткнул ctr alt f1, и пришлось ребутаться
<hivemind_> Причём насильно, ибо через команду консоль почему-то не приняла мой пароль
<Djin37> net v nastroykah UTF-8
<artus> hivemind_, разреши себе ребут без пароля)
<artus> Djin37, клиент?
<aleksei`> всем привет
<hivemind_> 0_o, как?
<Djin37> http://www.kvirc.ru/wiki/%D0%A1%D0%BA%D0%B0%D1%87%D0%B0%D1%82%D1%8C#.D0.A1.D0.BA.D0.B0.D1.87.D0.B0.D1.82.D1.8C_IRC_.D0.BA.D0.BB.D0.B8.D0.B5.D0.BD.D1.82_KVIrc_.D0.B4.D0.BB.D1.8F_.D0.9E.D0.A1_Windows
<CrazyDeaDyshka> dctv re
<CrazyDeaDyshka> Всем ку
<Djin37> во
<Djin37> ща видно?
<artus> hivemind_, user  ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: /bin/zzz в судоерс и не будет спрашивать пас
<artus> Djin37, наконецто
<Djin37> ¢®â -
<hivemind_> Поставил линух, называется. Никогда себя ещё таким нубом не чувствовал
<artus> hivemind_, соответственно юзера своего подставляеш и путь к команде
<hivemind_> Дык тогда же ни к чему пароль не будет запрашиваться?
<artus> hivemind_, не будет запрашиватся к тому что те надо
<artus> hivemind_, artus ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: /bin/mount, /bin/umount, /bin/kill вот у меня как
<Djin37> ï ­¥ ¬®£ã ­  ã¡ã­âã ¯®áâ ¢¨âì ¤à ©¢¥à  ­  á¢®î ¢¨¤îåã
<hivemind_> Ой, ё
<hivemind_> Я-то путь откуда знаю? Я только вчера поставил:D
<Djin37> íâ  ¡¥¤  ¬­¥ ¢¥áì ª ©ä «®¬ ¥â ¯®î§ âì ã¡ã­âã
<CrazyDeaDyshka> Djin37: смени кодировку
<hivemind_> Djin37, бНОПНЯ?
<Djin37> че опять меня не понятно?
<CrazyDeaDyshka> норм
<artus> hivemind_, whereis reboot введи
<Djin37> CrazyDeaDyshka: да только на приват есть выбор кодировки
<Djin37> клиент шизанутый какой то
<artus> Djin37, щас понятно, и харош ломать уже кодировку
<CrazyDeaDyshka> установы по дефолту
<Djin37> не ломаю.
<Djin37> не дышу
<hivemind_> reboot: /sbin/reboot /usr/share/man/man2/reboot.2.gz /usr/share/man/man8/reboot.8.gz
<CrazyDeaDyshka> ну нравится ему наверное что тут поделаешь
<hivemind_> Какой из них?
<artus> hivemind_, а ты как думаеш? )
<CrazyDeaDyshka> 8
<hivemind_> Спасибо
<Djin37> народ скажите! а есть сборки убунту которые ставятся сразу уже с русским языком. а то я не дружу с англ . пол дня ушло на то чтобы найти там где настройки интернета
<artus> Djin37, http://ubuntologia.ru/localisation
<Djin37> потом когда система качнула дрова на gf  то экран растянулся и я уже ничего не смог поделать. на форуме тоже как то сложно ответы давали.
<CrazyDeaDyshka> а что там сложнокго System > Administration > Language Support  и тав се понятно ребутнул и ты на руском
<Djin37> artus: это не то! это когда у тебя русский пакет уже есть
<artus> Djin37, чего не то ? это ты мне будеш расказывать?
<hivemind_> Не обязательно!
<Djin37> сначала ставится система голая. надо ее подключить к инету-чтобы качнуть русский
<Djin37> artus: я по ссыле прошел твоей-там русское меню уже
<Djin37> на скринах
<artus> 2 кнопки ткнул, выбрал русиш и все, а к нету она еще в процесе установки подключаетцо
<artus> Djin37, ты пофигу какое меню, там нарисовано на что жамкать
<Djin37> artus: ща поясню-----не русская она изначально
<Djin37> wubi.exe  вот эта байда прям из под 7 винды устанавливает на ПК убунту. после установки-все англ. чтобы качнуть русяк-надо к инету подкл.
<artus> тупо 2е иконки запомнить
<artus> Djin37, ну и сам себе злобный буратина если ты из под вуби устанавливаеш
<Djin37> фиг с этим. кое как подкл. скачал. русикнул. а потом убунту сама качнула дрова на видюху
<Djin37> artus: а другие мне способы зачем?
<Djin37> вуби самый простой видимо-раз я смог )))
<artus> нуну
<CrazyDeaDyshka> а не мог просто взять нормальный дестребутив на диск резануть и поставить все   коректно
<Djin37> CrazyDeaDyshka: увы. резака накрылся. стоит стремный дивидюк старый
<artus> флешка
<Djin37> ?
<Djin37> 2 гига есть флешка
<artus> с головой
<CrazyDeaDyshka> можно и сфлехи поставить но сОФТОПИКА ставить ты что это грех пойди руки с мылом после винды
<CrazyDeaDyshka> ))
<Djin37> погодите вы! глумится
<artus> береш unetbootin и нарезаеш на флешку образ бубунты
<Djin37> я ща в винде. и молчу про убунту. извольте соответствовать
<artus> грузишся и ставиш нормально
<artus> просто как бе через вуби бубунта соовсем некошерная на выходе получается
<troubadour> плеер на сайте воспроизводит любые форматы видео? Хочу вставить киношку.
<Djin37> artus: а глюк с нераспознаванием NVIDIA дров исчезнет?
<CrazyDeaDyshka> http://aboutubuntu.ru/content/how-to-install-ubuntu-from-usb-drive   вот как ставят
<artus> Djin37, у меня нвидия, все норм, причем на 2 монитора )_
<artus> а вообще на форум читать до просвещения )
<Djin37> просвещение от читания не наступает.
<artus> датыто?
<artus> *ч
<artus> оно явно наступает в процесе установки из под 7ки
<CrazyDeaDyshka> Учения свет а неучения тма а вотме методом тика можно и на ризетку наткнутся
<CrazyDeaDyshka> *тьма
<Djin37> значит говорите с флешки? а винда останется?
<CrazyDeaDyshka> я бы не оставлял !!
<artus> это как поставиш)
<CrazyDeaDyshka> для начала если боишся попробуй собрать на виртуал боксе и потестишь ка это все делается
<CrazyDeaDyshka> если страшно и за ворточки так боишся
<Djin37> CrazyDeaDyshka: нет. виртуал бокс юзал. без звука почему то
<askil> всем привет=) у меня небольшая проблема с отображением окошек, просто когда окна начинаешь перемещять они становяться лесенкой, но если не приглядываться то не заметно, вот скрин http://upwap.ru/1315236 система Ubuntu 10.10 x86, видеокарта NVIDIA GTS 250, 2 Гб ОЗУ
<CrazyDeaDyshka> ну ето вить виртуал
<askil> ах да версия драйвера 270.18
<CrazyDeaDyshka> askil: ты хочешь мак юзать или убунту если мак то собери себе хакинтош
<CrazyDeaDyshka> а все что ты узаешь половыну надо руками дособирать что бы куча твоих плагинов работало
<artus> askil, интересно, чего собственнно по твоей ссылке можно увидеть?
<askil> CrazyDeaDyshka: я не хочу хакинтошь юзать))) один раз пытался установить, но получилась ошибка
<sharikoff> марку почтовую
<askil> artus: так там нажмите Скачать и картинка будет во весь браузер
<eagle747> Все привет еще раз , скажите плиз как установочную флешку с windows xp из под ubuntu сделать
<CrazyDeaDyshka> я дома собрал не спервой попытки но собрал на ноуте и юзаю а все остальное линуха
<CrazyDeaDyshka> http://aboutubuntu.ru/content/how-to-install-ubuntu-from-usb-drive
<artus> !images | askil
<ubuntuhelp> askil: ITmages — быстрый и удобный хостинг изображений. см: http://itmages.ru
<askil> спасибо))
<eagle747> мне не ubuntu надо на флешку закинуть а наоборот с ubuntu закинуть windows на flash usb
<artus> eagle747, про виндовс это не на этом канале
<askil> http://itmages.ru/image/view/129612/588519d9
<CrazyDeaDyshka> http://www.google.ru/search?client=ubuntu&channel=fs&q=%D0%A3%D1%81%D1%82%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%BA%D0%B0+%D1%83%D0%B1%D1%83%D0%BD%D1%82%D1%8B+%D1%81+%D1%84%D0%BB%D0%B5%D1%88%D0%BA%D0%B8&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8#sclient=psy&hl=ru&newwindow=1&q=%D1%83%D1%81%D1%82%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%BA%D0%B0+windows+%D1%81+%D1%84%D0%BB%D0%B5%D1%88%D0%BA%D0%B8+usb&aq=1&aqi=g5&aql=&oq=&pbx=1&fp=64ee8c803c96f50a
<CrazyDeaDyshka> фе пойду руки помою а то такое слово в гугла спросил ЕЕЕ
<eagle747> ребят  вы меня не понимаете, у меня щас ubuntu на компе мне надо с нее закинуть windows xp на флешку ... на винде  я это делал а вот в linux нет ... поэтому и спрашиваю ...
<artus> @voice eagle747
<artus> eagle747, нее, это ты не понимаеш
<sharikoff> askil: у меня все зашибись.. http://itmages.ru/image/view/104589/269af6a8
<eagle747> ну тогда обьясните что я не понимаю...
<artus> !rules > eagle747
<ubuntuhelp> eagle747, please see my private message
<CrazyDeaDyshka>  eagle747:  вопервых ты после установки ОФТОПА  лупанеш бут раздел и на убунту не загрузишся прийдется потом софт ставить что бы увидеть при старте 2 системы
<artus> CrazyDeaDyshka, он не устанавливает
<artus> он инстал с флеши делаеть
<eagle747> я все это прекрасно понимаю...
<CrazyDeaDyshka> то на кой те надо
<CrazyDeaDyshka> http://shutok-net.org.ua/%D1%88%D0%B0%D0%BC%D0%B0%D0%BD/  )) \
<sharikoff> CrazyDeaDyshka: ты в апаче шаришь?
<askil> кто знает как мою проблему решить? я в инете ничего подобного не нашел
<CrazyDeaDyshka> sharikoff:  чем помочь
<Nastya_> привет всем
<sharikoff> Location для чего?
<Nastya_> привет всем
<sharikoff> и как использовать?
<sharikoff> Nastya_: q
<CrazyDeaDyshka> КУ
<CrazyDeaDyshka> локация ето язик
<sharikoff> <Location  "/var/www">
<sharikoff> не совсем язык правда?
<CrazyDeaDyshka> ты в виртуал хостах
<sharikoff> угу
<CrazyDeaDyshka> сори я не то понял
<Nastya_> Мне нужне сервак -- систему синхронизации версий поднять, http и  ftp сервера, календарик прикрутить и все такое. Но при этом там не будет много-много траффика и данных. Собсбвенно и плати ть за это много денег ежемесячно не хочется
<CrazyDeaDyshka> Это место росположения фолдера где лежит индекс который будет показивать сам сат
<CrazyDeaDyshka> *сайт
<Nastya_> Подскажите как быть -- практикуется ли выкуп серверов-виртуалок под совместное использование или еще как?
<sharikoff> сделай дома
<CrazyDeaDyshka> могу скинуть пример в хоста
<Nastya_> я не зочу иметь кучу жужжащего железа дома
<sharikoff> CrazyDeaDyshka: а в Directory надо обворачивать?
<Nastya_> за максимум 100 скачанных мегабайт в месяц придется платить довольно много, да еще и за доменное имя.
<sharikoff> фествдс?
<CrazyDeaDyshka> sharikoff: сек
<sharikoff> firstvds
<CrazyDeaDyshka> http://httpd.apache.org/docs/1.3/vhosts/
<Corsair> как опеределить кодировку текстового файла?
<sharikoff> у меня 2.2.6
<sharikoff> у меня 2.2.17 точнее
<CrazyDeaDyshka> вот на руском http://www.oglib.ru/apman/vhosts/examples.html  а разныци нету что 1.3 что в 2-ке отличия малое
<CrazyDeaDyshka> в конфигах
<Nastya_> Corsair: очень просто попробовать читаемость в i=1  кодировке. Если не читается, попробовтаь в i+1 кодировке продолжать  while end
<updoznak> Добрый день всем
<updoznak> Feb 19 16:43:44 freenas root: mount: /dev/ad6 : Invalid argument
<sharikoff> CrazyDeaDyshka: че та нет там про Location
<updoznak> Feb 19 16:43:44 freenas root: Error: Failed to mount /dev/ad6 using UFS
<updoznak> Что еще за аргумент?
<sharikoff> updoznak: буковок мало
<sharikoff> там ad6 и еще буковки
<Nastya_> Corsair:  Была ли эта информация полезной?
<artus> sharikoff, чавой ты там уже выдумываеш?
<updoznak> тык он в веб морде выбирается там буковок нет никаких
<sharikoff> updoznak: что то типа /dev/ad4s1e
<updoznak> sharikoff: это понятно , /dev/ad6s1 тогда уж
<sharikoff> нет
<updoznak> sharikoff:  а как правильно написать команду на маунт
<sharikoff> mount -t файловая система /dev/устройство   /точка монтирования
<updoznak> mount /dev/ad6s1e/ media1 ?
<sharikoff> можно еще  -о опции
<Nastya_> updoznak: привет, я Настя
<updoznak> Nastya_: ага привет Настья
<updoznak> sharikoff: а что значит -t
<sharikoff> параметр
<Nastya_> updoznak:  а вы любите читать?
<updoznak> sharikoff:  спасибо
<sharikoff> незачто
<updoznak> Nastya_: да , обожаю Гете-файст по утрам
<sharikoff> artus: пинг
<updoznak> *фауст
<artus> sharikoff, http://www.alexhost.ru/hosting_article_13.php#Location
<Nastya_> updoznak: попробуйте почитать вот это: http://www.opennet.ru/man.shtml?topic=mount&category=8   очень захватывающее. и сюжет хороший
<updoznak> > Nastya она не бот ?
<Nastya_> updoznak:  я - бот. а ты?
<Nastya_> updoznak:  знаешь, без чтения мануалов у тебя не получится работать с линуксом. вообще. инфа 100%
<updoznak> Nastya_: а я человек, натуральный, органический
<Nastya_> updoznak:  потому будь  бобр ознакомься хотя бы с содержимым man страницы по запрашиваемому топику
<Nastya_> там правда есть ответы на многие вопросы
<sharikoff> Nastya_: можно я буду бобр
<Nastya_> например что , -t это флаг типа ФС
<updoznak> Nastya_: да да , но предпочитаю не копить в голове макулатуру , а решать проблемы по мере их поступления . и время от времени почитываю маны
<Nastya_> знаешь, я сейчас не пытаюсь отговаривать тея обращаться в чатик, но пойми что здсь сидят живые люди и они при твоем вопросе также лезут в гугл или в ту кучу "макултуры" которая есть у них в голове.
<CrazyDeaDyshka> всем ББ
<updoznak> Nastya_: сегодня они помогут мне, завтра я помогу им или другим.... Я конечно же обязательно сяду почитаю ман по данному вопросу. В данный момент я уперся в стену , просто потому , что забыл указать номер раздела на жестком
<updoznak> диске. Я мог бы сесть читать маны и ушел бы в них с головой...
<eagle747> ребят у мну проблема.... у меня почему то при выполнении команды в терминале вылетает ubuntu на экран выбора пользователя, никто не сталкивался?
<Nastya_> eagle747: какая комманда?
<eagle747> также бывает когда в скайпе выбираешь или отправить сообщение или настройки, также выкидывает
<artus> логаут)
<eagle747> sh winetricks -q dotnet20
<|akaWolf|> Nastya_: )
<eagle747> не знаю что делать ... уже честно поднадоело так ... но не знаю как исправить...
<|akaWolf|> Nastya_: обычно всё начинается с i=0)
<|akaWolf|> и вообще всё, в том числе и мир))
<Nastya_> философия
<|akaWolf|> угу, просто я сейчас с семинара по философии
<eagle747> что мне делать, помогите плиз ...
<Nastya_> eagle747: а ты логи смотрел?
<sxv> приветствую! пытаюсь настроить wifi на asus ee pc 900, такое ощущение, что ситема вообще не видит wifi, подскажите, как можно посмотреть список устройств?
<|akaWolf|> какие ещё логи?? (удивленно)
<eagle747> как их посмотреть скажите плиз,  если реально то не в терминале команду.... потому что опять вылечу...
<Nastya_> sxv: ты  lspci делал?
<sxv> Nastya_, да, делал. ни одного устройства с 802 чем то не нашел ((
<Nastya_> less /etc/var/log/messages
<Nastya_> lsusb также сделай
<|akaWolf|> а usb зачем?
<sxv> нашел мышь, клаву, вебкамеру и прочую дребедень...
<Nastya_> |akaWolf|: потому что в нетбуках могут использовать  WiFi подключенный к внутреннему  USB
<akaWolf> Nastya_: ясно)
<eagle747> дайте команду на просмотр лога вылета плиз ...
<Nastya_> sxv: если у тебя в устройсвах нет, то проблема не в драйвыерах -- оно вообще не отзывается.
<Nastya_> eagle747: я же писала less /etc/var/log/messages
<eagle747> сорри не заметил ...
<sxv> сюда в чат можно кинуть результат lspci? может я просто не вижу сам )
<sxv> да, я поэтому и подумал что тухло ставить драйверы на то, что система не видит...
<artus> !paste | sxv
<ubuntuhelp> sxv: Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.pro , http://paste.ubuntu.com или http://paste.org.ru
<Nastya_> Да ну вас всех, я в этом вообще ничего не понимаю и пришла про другое спросить
<akaWolf> )))
<eagle747> мне терминал пишет нет такого файла или каталога ...
<sxv> 03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications L2 Fast Ethernet (rev a0)
<sxv> это может быть похоже на вифи?
<akaWolf> Nastya_: ну ты знаешь как минимум не так мало)
<akaWolf> sxv: наверное)
<akaWolf> а мб и не он
<akaWolf> но дб он)
<sxv> ладно, всем спасибо! хер с ним, с нетбуком, пойду лучше пивка попью )
<Nastya_> чегото я не поинмаю а что мешает сделать lspci -nn и посмотреть коды обрудования?
<artus> @kick sxv за языком следи
<Nastya_>  погуглить этот код и узнать что же такое там стоит
<akaWolf> я так понимаю, там был мат)
<Nastya_> что-то не юзерфрендли сегодня в чатике.
<akaWolf> Nastya_: бывает)
<eagle747> вот что мне лог файл показал
<eagle747> Feb 19 17:23:50 eagle747-System-Product-Name kernel: [ 1559.828937] gxneur[8559]: segfault at 94 ip 00e8e360 sp bfaa7300 error 4 in libX11.so.6.3.0[e02000+119000]
<eagle747> Feb 19 17:24:01 eagle747-System-Product-Name pulseaudio[12403]: pid.c: Stale PID file, overwriting.
 * fr1lancer установил себе убунту и так обжил его процессами и прочим, и както перезагружатца не хочется совсем
<Nastya_> вообще хорошо что еще оператор не забанил меня за обход бана.  как это обычно бывает
<akaWolf> fr1lancer: когда-нибудь тебе предстоит)
<fr1lancer> да ажаль
<fr1lancer> ыы
<fr1lancer> всё когдато умирает
<akaWolf> Nastya_: какого бана?)
<fr1lancer> евересинг ис ендс
 * Nastya_  похоже, сказала что-то лишнее.
<artus> Nastya_, дык у тя не бан вроде, а просто голос отняли )
<skai> artus: ее и банили
<skai> неоднократно
<skai> вылазит хуже дмая
<artus> ну это то да )
<Nastya_> а может уже хватит меня того..банить?
<skai> Nastya_: ненене
<skai> Nastya_: однажды у тя закончатся способы выходить в чат
<artus> Nastya_, вот как перестанеш тролить так и хватит)
<akaWolf> fr1lancer: есть версия, что душа (будем разговаривать в контексте души убунты, иначе покусают) бессмертна :)
<yurau> hi all, почему pidgin 2.7.10 отсутствует для убунту на официальном сайте? это заговор?
<artus> потому что пиджин ненужен
<akaWolf> сиди через raw socket)
<skai> потому тчо 10 не вышел еще
<fr1lancer> akaWolf, душа бессмертна, можно даже не спорить ибо не доказуемо и не в контексте канала. но факт что убунту глюкнет рано или поздно - и это плёхо
<skai> artus: это кутимы ваши не нужны
<fr1lancer> ыы
<artus> skai, нима у меня кутима ) у меня гаджим )
<skai> artus: ну был то кутим
<fr1lancer> придетца всетаки идти дисайплес в вин7 проходить дальше
<akaWolf> skai: qutIM? why?
<fr1lancer> тут репак не встал ((((
<skai> akaWolf: бай дизигн
<artus> skai, он всяко адекватнее пидгина был
<akaWolf> skai: и что плохого с десигном?
<artus> @kick fr1lancer воровать не хорошо
<skai> artus: нифига
<akaWolf> хм
<skai> artus: голубь круче кутима
<artus> skai, фтга
<skai> нифига
<artus> skai, ога, акакже )
<skai> вот нафига мне фонон, нокс или кто нить еще, чтобы тока звук включить?
<fr1lancer> вот позер )
<artus> skai, причем тут звук?
<skai> fr1lancer: обсуждение материалов, нарушающих закон - запрещено.пиратство - тоже уголовное преступление
<skai> artus: это как вариант.у кутима много тупостей
<fr1lancer> о боже, ну ладно, проще надо быть
<fr1lancer> трай бефор бай (С) зеЕнд
<skai> fr1lancer: для этого есть демоверсии
<akaWolf> skai: artus: ну вы факты предъявите, а не просто мнение выскажите.)
<fr1lancer> skai,  я спорить не буду, остаюсь при своем мнении.
<skai> akaWolf: он написан на сях и кутях.бай дизайн ненужен:)
<User576[web]> ...жизнь хороша
<akaWolf> на qt удобно писать
<skai> они тем более переходят на либпюрпул
<skai> понимают, что пиджиновская либа круче их поделия
<skai> будет еще одна оболочка для пиджина
<skai> только на кутях,а не на гтк
<akaWolf> ок)
<artus> skai, а вот где в пиджине запрос авторизации, поиск пользователя и добавленияе оного ?
<skai> наверное в меню buddies
<akaWolf> ну там оно должно быть)
<skai> там крупно написано - добавить приятеля
<artus> а авторизация где рулитцо?
<skai> жамкни правой кнопкой по приятелю. и жми запросить авторизацию
<artus> а приятеля мы только зная uin добавить можем ?
<artus> а дать авторизацию?
<artus> ибо работаеть оно раз через 3 ито не понятно как
<skai> при запросе появляется пунктик мол такое то такое запращивает авторизацию
<skai> и две кнопки
<artus> перманентно сбрасывая
<skai> разрешить
<skai> и ВНЕЗАПНО
<skai> апретить^_^
<akaWolf> )))
<akaWolf> действительно, внезапно)
<troubadour> ie в Линуксе такое же решето как в венде?
<troubadour> платформа играет роль?=)
<artus> ie в лине нафиг?
<AndreX> нет неиграет
<troubadour> БСДМ
<AndreX> ие сам по себе дуршлак
<akaWolf> БДСМ*
<akaWolf> )
<troubadour> ууу ррешето...
<akaWolf> палюсь)))
<troubadour> он жн только под wine
<troubadour> а там еще хуже чем на венде
<akaWolf> IE не нужен)
<Nastya_> можно ли  cisco vpn настроить на линуксе без использования   vpnc?
<akaWolf> и тут даже аргументы не нужны)
<Psisolution> !nick ozon
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='nick ozon'
<AndreX> !nick
<ubuntuhelp> Ник на IRC-сервере регистрируется так: /msg nickserv register <password> <e-mail> . Подробнее про регистрацию: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration >> Валидируйте ник по почте! <<
<fr1lancer> скажите пожалуйста что это ВНИМАНИЕ: Следующие пакеты невозможно аутентифицировать!
<artus> ключ репозитория добась
<artus> *в
<Psisolution> Подскажите, а в Ubuntu 11.04 есть русский язык и стоит ли ее ставить на ноут, или подождать до весны))
<updoznak> Psisolution: ставь 10.10 и пользуйся стабильным релизом
<Psisolution> так щас и стоит, но интерсно...))
<updoznak> Psisolution: если интересно , то к чему вопросы ?
<AndreX> Psisolution: если интересно на виртуалку воткни
<Psisolution> кто нибудь ставил?
<Psisolution> вобще стоит того
<AndreX> Psisolution: на виртуалку воткни и посмотри
<Psisolution> #python
<sharikoff> такс..
<sharikoff> @op
<[Green]> sharikoff: привет
<sharikoff> кто нть делал openvpn  сервак с разными правилами файрволла на каждого клиента?
<sharikoff> [Green]: прива
<sharikoff> или на группу клиентов
<sharikoff> и еще надо на веб гуй к опенвпн прикрутить revoke/unrevoke
<sharikoff> никто?
<sharikoff> двоечники...
<dima> Привет народ =)
<sharikoff> привед
<dima> Тут кто-нибудь с QT общался ?
<AndreX> скем скем ))
<dima> C Й
<dima> С Qt creator
<hobagos> хочу чтобы скрипт с питоном запускался из gedit в терминале http://pastebin.com/55PDY5gB
<hobagos> пока только запускается сам терминал с питоном
<sharikoff> hobagos: выведи сначала переменные
<sharikoff> пасмари в них пишется чо нть?
<eagle747>  process `skype' is using obsolete setsockopt SO_BSDCOMPAT
<eagle747> вот что у меня в логах ... кто нить в курсе как решить ???
<sharikoff> echo $GEDIT_CURRENT_DOCUMENT_NAME
<sharikoff>  eagle747 а это что плохо?
<sharikoff> он крашится?
<sharikoff> не работает?
<eagle747> уже поболтал с поддержкой скайпа они не в курсе ..
<eagle747> он крашится и выкидывает меня из системы ..
<sharikoff> http://forum.skype.com/index.php?showtopic=240021
<eagle747> он работает и звонить можно в принципе тока через плагин к пидгину ... а если я нажимаю просто на чат в самом скайпе то он крашится и меня выкидывает ...
<sharikoff> в гуглах не пробовал искать?
<hobagos> sharikoff: эм, а что значит вывести переменные?
<sharikoff> hobagos:  значит пасмареть в них пищется чо нть или нет
<eagle747> пробовал в гугле искать .. на предидущую ссылку тоже напоролся но там нет корректного решения ...
<sharikoff> если у тя питон запускается
<sharikoff> то ему просто не передается название скрипта
<sharikoff> или опция запуска не верно указана
<sharikoff> eval какой нть типа надо...
<sharikoff> запускать надо я так понял то что накарябано в гедите?
<hobagos> с переменными все хорошо, действительно нужен какой то параметр, да
<eagle747> сначало проблема была в gxneur  просто удалил его теперь скайп ругается ... что мне делать ребят ... без скайпа жить нельзя ...
<sharikoff> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=838210
<sharikoff> говорят помогает
<sharikoff> но сам не делал
<eagle747> эт мне или нет ??
<sharikoff> да
<sharikoff> That's a kernel 2.6.x issue and has been around for ages. Just removing the setsockopt() call will work wonders.
<sharikoff> вот чо пишут
<nekifirus> Ку, бубунтоводам) Ай нид хелп =)
<sharikoff> q
<nekifirus> Интернет через впн, поднимается нетворк манагером. Есть ли возможность вынести на рабочий стол кнопку подключения\отключения впн-а?
<nekifirus> sharikoff: ку)
<sharikoff> есть
<nekifirus> не для себя стараюсь. мама подруги будет юзать)
<nekifirus> sharikoff: каким образом?)
<sharikoff> скрипт и ярлычок
<sharikoff> =)
<sharikoff> как обычно
<nekifirus> Хороший вариант)))
<sharikoff> отличный
<nekifirus> а другие есть?)
<sharikoff> а зачем?
<nekifirus> ну какого рода скрипт?
<fr1lancer> а ты и рут пароль ей не сказал ?
<nekifirus> а зачем?
<fr1lancer> nekifirus,
<sharikoff> nekifirus: pon provider
<sharikoff> и усе
<nekifirus> sharikoff: ну это круто
<nekifirus> только нужно учесть, что инет поднимается нетворк-манагером. в исходных данных как бы. А пон провайдер уже манагер надо отрубить)
<sharikoff> ну дык 5 минут позора и нм нету
<sharikoff> и сразу наступет хорошая погода
<nekifirus> sharikoff: да я вот пытался. там что-то у моего прова надо ужасное сделать, чтобы без манагера запустить. у меня так и не вышло)
<sharikoff> ну дак надо себя застаить логи прочитать
<nekifirus> sharikoff: http://orsk.ufanet.ru/tex-podderzhka/internet/spravochnyj-material-nastrojki/69-nastrojka-vpn-v-debian.html
<sharikoff> эето сервер
<nekifirus> sharikoff: там с маршрутами какой-то гон. одминов знаю - ничего сказать не могут. NM поднимает, а с консоли не хочет
<sharikoff> poptop настраивется
<sharikoff> а те нужон pptp-client
<sharikoff> и там потом 1 строчка поднятия впн
<sharikoff> и еще парочка -маршруты
<sharikoff> и все
<nekifirus> а маршрутов я и не знаю)
<sharikoff> трехстрочный скрипт
<sharikoff> а ты трейсроутом их.. трейсроутом
<nekifirus> комп в другом месте будет стоять)
<sharikoff> а ты ssh заюзай
<sharikoff> помогает
<nekifirus> короче проще маму подруги нетворк-манагером научить пользоваться) секс я хочу иметь с подругой, а не с компом ее мамы =)
<sharikoff> праильно
<sharikoff> вывод верный
<nekifirus> sharikoff: как заюзать ssh, если инет не запустить?))
<sharikoff> приехать
<User258[web]> подскажите пожалуйста - как поставить бразеро под убунту) кроме как под виндой - не ставил софт нигде) тут уж экзе фалом не обойдешься)))
<sharikoff> 1 раз настроить
<sharikoff> заодно подруге привет передать
<sharikoff> User258[web]: в гуг лазил?
<sharikoff> или нечем?
<sharikoff> * в гугл
<sharikoff> говорят он умеет искать
<sharikoff> ответы на вопросы
<User258[web]> не лень тебе было писать пять строчек, кэп
<sharikoff> я майор =)
<sharikoff> надо ж было подсказать.. а ваще то да.. лень
<sharikoff> интересно а багзиллу мона к ад привязать?
 * sharikoff чешет репу
<skai> sharikoff: жениться бы тебе надо...
<updoznak> > с такой транскрипцией одним "экзе фалом" точно не обойдешься
<sharikoff> skai: я в апаче сделал такую штуку..
<skai> sharikoff: жену в апаче сделал?:)
<sharikoff> но в багзилле своя авторизация
<sharikoff> skai  я уже был
<skai> еще надо:)пока багзиллу в ае пднимать не расхочется:)
<updoznak> где то завалялся кулек мандаринов
 * updoznak пошел искать архив с мандаринами
<Alagos> Всем привет. Кто пользует форумы - подскажите какой лучше использовать на медленном хосте для красивостей пхпбб3 или IPB?
<sharikoff> skai: http://mtdata.ru/u14/photo4E41/20099223909-0/big.jpeg
<skai> хихик
<skai> это капитан кирк со звездолета энтерпрайз:))
<updoznak> бедный собак
<updoznak> Чойто на экране фринас , после выключения пошли комбинации цифр , 1,2,9,0 и уже минут 5 шуруют
<xoma> есть живые?
<nilsberimor> нет
<xoma> как прогу из исходников собрать? ./configure не работает
<swine> xoma, ридми почитать
<xoma> оно на японском т_Т
<xoma> или на китайском
<AndreX> !ask | xoma
<ubuntuhelp> xoma: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<xoma> что мне поставить чтоб не писало что команда ./configure не найдена
<skai> опасность, вил роббинсон
<xoma> ну вот не ставил я в убунте ни разу проги из исходников. только emerge юзал...
<AndreX> build-essential
<skai> !q | xoma
<ubuntuhelp> xoma: Начнем с правильной формулировки вопроса: "Здравствуйте, у меня установлена <версия>. Я пытаюсь получить <некий результат>. Я сделал <действия>. В результате у меня получилось <результат, который получен>. ЧЯДНТ ?
<AndreX> xoma: я за тебя не отвечаю
<AndreX> ))
<artus> xoma, в бубунте пакеты не собирают, соответственно все вопросы к тому у кого ты его брал, на предмет правил для сборки
<swine> xoma, продолжай юзать  emerge
<Sergey_IT> накинулись! )
<xoma> вот раньше ставилось с помощью ./configure && make && make install
<xoma> теперь пишет что "команда ./configure не найдена"
<artus> xoma, потому что ридми читать надо, и для генерации конфигуре там може быть автоконфиг,Ю или еще кие нить приблуды
<Sergey_IT> xoma, а там описания нет что ли?
<artus> а в конечном счете окажетцо что ему нужна кая нить фигня которая есть в ppa
<Snowdrift> кто юзает macubuntu?
<Snowdrift> ntve dcvsckt
<Snowdrift> я про тему
<Snowdrift> и панель
<Sergey_IT> мабунтовцы
<skai> те, кому мама денег на мак не дала
<AndreX> ))
<Snowdrift> )
<Snowdrift> у меня на работе мак
<Snowdrift> привык к теме
<Snowdrift> поставил дома тоже
<Snowdrift> но немогу разобратся с панелью
<Snowdrift> как туда добовлять приложения и как удолять от туда
<artus> Snowdrift, а как бубунта с темой мака корелируетцо собственно с маком ?
<Sergey_IT> а смысл темы?
<Snowdrift> http://sourceforge.net/projects/macbuntu/
<artus> типа если велосипед под цвет спорта кубиков так на 600 то 180 с места за 20 сек набираеш?
<xoma> Sergey_IT описание на китайском. ибо разработчики при переводе не утруждали себя переводом readme
<Sergey_IT> xoma, так сходи на китайский канал ))
<AndreX> а ты не утруждал себя учить инглиш ?
<xoma> утруждал. мне это не дало знаний японского
<xoma> и китайского
<artus> xoma, а ради любопытства, что ты собрать то хочеш?
<AndreX> а ну значит правда на китайском ))
<xoma> таск менеджер рфтаск
<artus> оригинальное название дай
<xoma> rftask-2.2
<artus> "Основная его особенность – RFTask очень напоминает “Диспетчер задач” из Windows " <----- это ? O_o
<xoma> соль в том, что мне даже оно особо не надо. надо другу, которому позарез нужно вайну только одно ядро игрульке выделить
<xoma> оно
<artus> мдя
<xoma> а в виндовом есть такая функция.
<Snowdrift> интерестно старкрафт2 под вайном заведется
<artus> xoma, а рфтаск это умеет?
<xoma> хм.. zblbjn.. надо было сразу спрашивать чем можно заставитьигрулю, работающую под вайном, заставить юзать только одно ядро
<xoma> вот я для выяснения этого и пытаюсь рфтаск ставить)))
<Snowdrift> проще вайн ограницить 1м ядром
<Snowdrift> ограничить
<xoma> как?
<artus> xoma, http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/6799?page=0,1
<Snowdrift> щас гляну, а то я только с квм так делал
<artus> вот, я ж говорил, собираем фигню которая нафиг не надо чисто по приколу проверить , вместо того чтоб сразу сформулировать вопрос и искаьт решение
<Snowdrift> xoma, http://www.google.ru/search?sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=linux+%D0%BE%D0%B3%D1%80%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%B8%D1%87%D0%B8%D1%82%D1%8C+%D0%BF%D1%80%D0%B8%D0%BB%D0%BE%D0%B6%D0%B5%D0%BD%D0%B8%D0%B5+%D0%BD%D0%B0+1+%D0%BF%D1%80%D0%BE%D1%86%D0%B5%D1%81%D1%81%D0%BE%D1%80
<[CAD]_xbot> artus: а ты что ожидал от "гентушника", который не знает как собрать софтину и которому нужна "для друга" прога-диспетчер задач вендовообразный для винцовой игры :)
<Sergey_IT> xoma, так он на QT сделан, там и .pro файл есть
<xoma> что с ним делать?
<Sergey_IT> xoma, открыть с помощью QTCreator'a... а вообще - учиться ;)
<[CAD]_xbot> Sergey_IT: да зачем?он великий гентушник:)мы должны пасть ниц:)
<xoma> падайте, разрешаю)
<xoma> а вот за правильную формулировку для гугля-спасиб...
<Sergey_IT> xoma, для сборки нужен старый QT
<AndreX> Sergey_IT: че, попробовал собрать ?
<artus> Sergey_IT, если учитывать что его собирать нафиг не надо , то как бе )
<Sergey_IT> проект сгенерирован в 2003 году. Проще переписать )
<xoma> и таки даже по нормальному запросу в гугле-полезной инфы-0
<artus> Sergey_IT, потому что попытка собрать растер корнем их промослогана "таскманагер аля виндовс"
<artus> что ни в коей мере не гарантирует руление процесами на предмет привязки к ядру
<artus> xoma, я те ссылку дал, начиная с bind читать
<Sergey_IT> xoma, всего-то 100кб срр сорсов - за месяц сделаешь...
<xoma> хм... тоесть ему надо ввести bind %pid% 1,
<xoma> ?*
<xoma> и получится, что вайн при верно введённом пиде будет юзать только первый проц. как обратно 4 проца выделить вайну?
<artus> xoma, к чему все эти извраты ? тупо от нечего делать?
<xoma> этот идиот не хотел линупс ставить только изза этой игрули.. я ему сказал что будет его thief работать. а он сцуко не работает(
<artus> xoma, ну и нафиг он ему нуэн этот линупс?
<[CAD]_xbot> xoma: https://encrypted.google.com/search?q=thief+appdb&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8
<xoma> пусть лучше так извращается, чем с ключами от антивирей...
<xoma> ему винда насолила чуть-чуть...
<artus> если те делать нефиг то гугли, ка кего лечить, и вообще, причем тут вор к количеству ядер под вайном ?
<artus> ты теплое с мягким не путаеш?
<[CAD]_xbot> xoma: а что извращаься?купил и поставил антиирь
<[CAD]_xbot> или заюзал бесплатный
<artus> я вообще фигею... причем тут отдельновзятая фигзнает какого года игрушка к линуксу как таковому и конкретно в вешанью на 1но ядро ?
<artus> xoma, ответь мне, я жажду просвящения
<xoma> первый самый вор. не хотит работать на 4х.
<Sergey_IT> xoma, тебе это надо?
<xoma> мне нет. другу-да.
<artus> xoma, да самому первому вору вообще чуть ли не дос нужен
<Sergey_IT> xoma, давай сюда друга!
<artus> xoma, вбокс с вендой в руки
<xoma> уже дал ему вбокс и венду
<[CAD]_xbot> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=4205
<[CAD]_xbot> аппдб для кого наделали?
<[CAD]_xbot> аллилуя
<[CAD]_xbot> он ушел
<Ilang> q all
<Ilang> gnome3 кто ставил?
<Ilang> собираюсь вот установить, кто что скажет?
<artus> от лукавого это
<Ilang> artus: kde юзаешь?
<artus> не конечно) кде зло)
<artus> коробку пользую )
<[CAD]_xbot> гном няша
<[CAD]_xbot> ставь
<Ilang> а что пишут что внем нормального терминала нет...
<artus> а по поводу гнома 3го , смысл его ставить пока он не зарелизился? чтоб потом ныть на предмет что у меня чей то не работатеь и как его лечить?
<Ilang> artus:  вот и не плач
<artus> нормальный терминал это yeahconsole+urxvt
<artus> Ilang, да я как то и не думал даже )
<Ilang> ну так а че панику разводишь )
<artus> ты спросил, я ответил)
<artus> релиза жди )
<Ilang> artus:  уже ставлю дело в том что )
<artus> Ilang, а потестить в виртуалке не вариант?
<artus> Ilang, и да, ты бекап сделал на всякий ? )
<Sergey_IT> Ilang, расскажешь, если сможешь...)
<[CAD]_xbot> Ilang: вот и правильно:)не слушай этих паникеров:)ставь:)
<[CAD]_xbot> и нам проще.ибо тогда можнор будет тебя с вопросами в багтрекер отсылать:)
<fagoth> привет всем
<fagoth> есть тут кто типа человек?
<artus> !ask | fagoth
<ubuntuhelp> fagoth: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<AndreX> не успел )
<fagoth> робот жжет:)
<fagoth> вопрос: как скопировать файлы с жесткими ссылками на другой логический раздел?
<fagoth> Есть большая папка, в ней гиг файлов, многажды повторенный жесткими ссылками (бэкап). Нужно перенести её на другой раздел.
<fagoth> Если просто копировать - то жесткие ссылки превращаются в копии файлов, что не есть гут.
<fagoth> время пошло)
<sergius> всем привет)
<fagoth> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<artus> fagoth, а как ты себе собственно представляеш процес копирования ссылок ?
<artus> fagoth, http://256bit.ru/linux/Glava14/Index3.htm а конкретнее ср -d Флажок -d отменяет разыменование ссылки.
<updoznak> http://www.zentyal.org/  интересный проект на убунту 10.10 уже вторая версия вышла , позиционируют себя для малого бизнеса. Знал бы про него раньше не стал бы фринас ставить....
<artus> updoznak, а ты теплое с мягким не путаеш?
<updoznak> artus: то есть ?
<artus> updoznak, то и есть, ад,  Automatic failover Backup , VLAN VPN VoIP Web server , и куча всякого г с насом задача которого тупо хранить и выдавать файло, ну перманентно его еще закачивать на себя посредством торентокачалки
<fagoth> Представляю так: для каждого файла известно число жестких ссылок, ищутся места их расположения, копируются сами файлы и жесткие ссылки в той же структуре относительно базовой папки. как-то так.
<artus> fagoth, ты не представляй, а man cp
<artus> fagoth, и да, прочти то то я дал тебе по ссылке
<updoznak> artus: в фринас , тоже много служб, и RSYNC и WEB server
<updoznak> и VLAN там имеется
<updoznak> только , что ад нет
<artus> updoznak, ну как бе , это составляющие наса ) ибо ты ж им через вебморду рулиш
<updoznak> artus: оно понятно , но возможность залить туда CMS есть)
<artus> updoznak, я еще раз говорю, прочти что что идет после Zentyal is: ...  и осознай что для наса там надо 5%
<artus> updoznak, а нафиг оно там ?
<artus> updoznak, NAS (англ. Network Attached Storage) — сетевая система хранения данных, сетевое хранилище. все... цмсы там нафиг не надо
<artus> а все остальное это попытка сравнить теплое с мягким
<updoznak> да , но .... да
<ZLO> Всем добрый вечер
<Big_Aziz> всем привет
<updoznak> да ,но .... да поспешил с выводами, nas есть nas хотя если он с приятными плюшками это еще лучше) Хотя если сам нас есть плюшка......
<updoznak> да ,но .... да поспешил с выводами, nas есть nas хотя если он с приятными плюшками это еще лучше) Хотя если сам нас есть плюшка......
<updoznak> тьфу ты
<updoznak> дайте мне +
<dmay> тааааак, чо ета у вас тут?
<dmay> updoznak: а заслужил?
<updoznak> репит сообщения
<dmay> updoznak: 25 раз?
<updoznak> нет один раз
<dmay> ну или хотяб пол-дюжины
<artus> updoznak, смотри, у него одна задача, тупо работать, а не кричать алярмами по 200 раз на неделю по причине того что ты обновил чей то для свойе цмс и у него отвалилась половина функционала, это вещ в себе , которая не сломаетцо сама
<artus> по себе
<artus> updoznak, недам ) я жадный )
<dmay> а, ну такое наше правосудие ленится карать. они только глас народа и вещание истины затыкают ^_^'
<ZLO> скажите, кто качал 10,10 с 35 ядром. У вас она висла?
<[CAD]_xbot> dmay: они и тебя сча покарают:)за антипартийные разговоры
<updoznak> artus: это понятно , но например , чтобы поменять торент клиент , который разработчики посчитали достаточным , а он очереди не поддерживает и вообще мало фунционален , надо столько всяких телодвижений сделать во FreeNAS
<dmay> ZLO: всё когда нибудь виснет... версия с ядром тут имеет мало значения ;)
<dmay> [CAD]_xbot: ничоничо, меня они карать уже устали давно 8]
<updoznak> artus: и после твоих занятий аэробикойне факт , что оно заработает
<artus> updoznak, и че ? нафиг те очереди в самодостаточной железяке которая трудитцо 24/7 ?
<dmay> updoznak: artus: что такое интересное ломаете?
<[CAD]_xbot> dmay: а что так?ты какой то особый?
<dmay> !dmay > [CAD]_xbot
<ubuntuhelp> [CAD]_xbot, please see my private message
<updoznak> dmay:FreeNAS на коде FreeBSD
<dmay> updoznak: ну так ета. то что фринас мамно уже обсудили?
<[CAD]_xbot> dmay: и что там?пустое сообщение
<artus> updoznak, да щупал я его, он самодостаточнен в основной своей массе
<dmay> им до приличной системы ещё расти и расти
<updoznak> artus: ну да это хорошо , но отдельного инет канал то нет на него
<himik> а чем ubuntu не угодила для NAS?
<artus> updoznak, а чего нима то или подождать, или самому допилить
<updoznak> artus: самому допилить мозгов не хватает
<[CAD]_xbot> !dmay > dmay
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='dmay'
<dmay> updoznak: найди бабла на китайский нас за 100усд - он тебе и торренты качать будет, и фильмы сразу на hdmi играть и всё такое
<artus> updoznak, так, распиши задачу которая тебе надо ?
<dmay> [CAD]_xbot: потёрли, демоны (
<himik> китайский нас за 100усд это сказка
<updoznak> artus:  в общем задача или , что я хочу от фринаса ?
<[CAD]_xbot> dmay: а за что?
<artus> updoznak, вобщем
<dmay> updoznak: в общем задача, конечно
<fagoth> artus, спасибо, тестовая папка успешно перекопировалась
<artus> updoznak, ибо в качестве наса достаточно любой машинки с nfs сервером на борту и той же торентокачалкой)
<fagoth> маны я читал но не получалось
<fagoth> до сих пор
<artus> fagoth, гугл замечательная весч)
<updoznak> в общем , нужно что бы группе пользователей , была доступна папка фильмы , плюс у каждого пользователя был своя хоум папка , папки других он не должен видеть. На нем будет в будущем лежать 1с8 бд, и опять же папка бд должны
<updoznak> быть доступна для группы пользователей которые не должны будут видеть ни фильмы ни папки других пользователей, плюс бэкап нужных папок с вин машин, по расписанию , и зеркалирование диска с бд,документами и бэкапами
<dmay> updoznak: внезапно вин2003 с ролями АД и файл-сервер + какой нить mozy pro
<artus> nfs+rsync+cron
<[CAD]_xbot> updoznak: ldap
<artus> +chmod/chown на папки/файлы
<[CAD]_xbot> dmay: ты ведузятник чтоле?
<dmay> [CAD]_xbot: в курсе, что за такие вопросы тут морды бьют? о.О
<updoznak> гыг
<artus> и фсе )
<artus> ну
<artus> ... это если тупо нас )
<updoznak> ладно пойду я спать
<dmay> updoznak: > не должны будут видеть ни фильмы ни папки других пользователей
<[CAD]_xbot> dmay: а чем вопрос не угодил?это канал помощи убунты же а не винфак:)
<dmay> updoznak: так у пользователей по две личные папки штоле*
<updoznak> dmay: нет личная папка одна , но есть общедоступные папки напр. фильмы
<dmay> artus: можно я [CAD]_xbot по направлению пошлю, он меня по неизвестным причинам раздражает
<fagoth> artus, как ты его спрашивал?
<[CAD]_xbot> dmay: пошли:)
<artus> dmay, а мож ты ему вхуиз зделаеш для начала ? )))
<[CAD]_xbot> artus: хад
<[CAD]_xbot> artus: казал бы послать:)
<dmay> тьфуплин
<[CAD]_xbot> хихик
<artus> dmay, и потом таки поймеш кто тя подстреаеть) иль на линукстолке в список глянеш)
<dmay> хотя это предсказуемо было :3
<[CAD]_xbot> ^_^
<artus> fagoth, linux ссылки скопировать
<dmay> updoznak: не, реально, на винсервере на настройку потратишь два часа времени + время на выбить из начальства бабла на лицуху
<artus> fagoth, goo.gl/cfMcg вот так
<artus> ну или час на лине без выбивания бабла)
<[CAD]_xbot> updoznak: http://www.calculate-linux.org/main/ru/cds
<dmay> artus: если б для него это был бы час, он бы, наверное, не спрашивал )
<artus> в принципе все это самбой мона разрулить )
<[CAD]_xbot> updoznak: http://www.calculate-linux.org/main/ru/cds_manuals
<[CAD]_xbot> updoznak: все давно за тебя придумали
<artus> dmay, дело в том что он изначально не правельно цель поставил и соотвественно не правельно сформулировал влпрос )
<updoznak> dmay: я есть начальство , компания небольшая , поэтому все линь средствами надо решать )
<Snowdrift> могу
<Snowdrift> помоч
<artus> а правельнопоставленая задача содержит в себе половину ответа )
<[CAD]_xbot> !enter > Snowdrift
<ubuntuhelp> Snowdrift, please see my private message
<dmay> artus: ну тогда это вообще решается наймом аутсорсеров за N бабла/час, которые сами и поставят вопрос и решат )
<[CAD]_xbot> updoznak: две ссылки выше помогут тебе со всем разобраться
<updoznak> спасибо всем
<dmay> updoznak: если вам пока дешевле потратить много времени на запуск и простой, чем купить вин и два часа читать мануал, то выбор правильный )
<Snowdrift> updoznak, http://linux.cpms.ru/?p=152
<dmay> updoznak: и ета. папка "фильмы" для сотрудников это вредно для их производительности ;)
<artus> updoznak, http://sudouser.com/kak-ustanovit-ldap-server-i-ego-klientov-ldap-linux-debian-ubuntu-auth.html и все , тупо копипастом и все работаеть)
<fagoth> artus, рулез
<artus> и да, нафиг всякие дистры аля калькулятов собраные под лдап из разряды поставил и может заработатеь , если потом понятия не имееш как оно работаеть
<artus> fagoth, ато )
<[CAD]_xbot> updoznak: http://www.calculate-linux.org/blogs/show/172
<artus> [CAD]_xbot, харош уже пропагандировать вражеский дистрибуифф
<artus> *n
<artus> *т
<Snowdrift> ггы
<Snowdrift> а почему именно убунты )
<artus> :)
<[CAD]_xbot> artus: лучше как dmay за винсервер?
<[CAD]_xbot> artus: тем более, что в последней ссылке про авторизацию убунты в лдапе
<artus> [CAD]_xbot, лутше поставить лдап и понять как оно работатет )
<Snowdrift> да
<[CAD]_xbot> updoznak: /join #calculate-ru
<Snowdrift> если понять то все пойдет как по маслу
<dmay> [CAD]_xbot: я ищу для человека с проблемой самый быстрый и дешевый способ её(проблемы) решения
<dmay> !
<Snowdrift> и есть класная штука для лдапа
<[CAD]_xbot> dmay: самый бысрый и дешевый - cld
<artus> Snowdrift, лутше конечно дебиан ) но тут по вкусу )
<[CAD]_xbot> dmay: уже готовый сервер с лдап и прочими плюшками
<[CAD]_xbot> dmay: а ты пропагандируешь вантузятничество:)
<dmay> [CAD]_xbot: ачотето тя самого на калкулят-ру нема?
<Snowdrift> artus, у самого крутится samba+ldap+drbd на debian
<[CAD]_xbot> dmay: автоджоин на два канала настроин
<Snowdrift> а забыл там еще ha
<artus> dmay, а сикока у нас щас стоит w2k3 ? так чтоб считать его самым простым и дешевом способом ?
<[CAD]_xbot> dmay: мне лень даж стартовый ник поменять залесть в настройки
<artus> Snowdrift, ну дык гуд) так и надо )
<dmay> artus: смотря как покупать. можно вплоть до 10килорублей/год договорится
<Snowdrift> вот потом этим рулить http://directory.apache.org/studio/
<artus> dmay, а смысл ?
<[CAD]_xbot> artus: вово.бесплатное и просто решение не для нас.мы возьмем анальный зонд за 10тыр
<dmay> artus: у мелкософта вариантов лицензий - по самое небалуйся
<dmay> artus: быстро, не так уж и дорого, работает
<artus> dmay, ога) причем лицензий у него на каждый чих )
<dmay> artus: ну а кто говорил, что будет легко прям вообще везде? )
<artus> и в случае утери оберки от продукта ты теряеш и лицензию тоже, ф топку таую политику
<[CAD]_xbot> dmay: 2.10 2.13 :)
<Snowdrift> знал одного тренира из майкрософта, дак на вопрос почему при установке вин 2003 АД незапускается ответ был ну бывает переустанови
<dmay> artus: man volume_license msdn_subscription
<artus> dmay, быстро, нее так уж дорого, работатеь , можно и на dir320 сделать, учитывая покупку самого роутера ) так что ненадо )
<dmay> artus: и емнип ещё один такой вариант был
<dmay> чотатам pack
<dmay> [CAD]_xbot: сек, почитаю :3
<Snowdrift> скоро сервера на андройде пойдут
<Snowdrift> :)
<[CAD]_xbot> dmay: да это я напоминалку себе оставил:)по каким статьям тебя сегодня банить буду:)
<dmay> Snowdrift: а тренер тебе техподдержка с телепатами чтоль, чтоб на такие вопросы отвечать? ;)
<artus> и да , на моей памяти w2k3 после 2-3 отключений света начинает так сыпатцо и на каждый чих разваливатцо что ну его нафиг ) соответственно без упса пользовать вообще не вариант
<[CAD]_xbot> artus: сервер без упса - ваще изврат
<dmay> artus: ну как бы ета.... сервера без упса использовать вообще не комильфо
<Snowdrift> dmay, AD тупо не запускался! я сказал номер ошибки, причем незапускался после успешной установки
<[CAD]_xbot> artus: несохраненные данные зачастую важнее настроенной и забекапленной системы
<Snowdrift> DRBD
<[CAD]_xbot> лан
<[CAD]_xbot> я спать
<artus> [CAD]_xbot, не повериш, под фрей , 10ть лет в универе работатеь, упсом там и не пахло, свет електрики на шите рубят по 2 раза на день )
<dmay> Snowdrift: ишто? может у тебя диск битый? или память? тренер что, телепат чтоль?
<artus> ка стояла 5.4 так и стоит до сих пор )
<[CAD]_xbot> @kban --user dmay 7200 2.10 2.13
<artus> [CAD]_xbot, это я пример живучести )
<Snowdrift> вот ставится старик2 а пойдет ли )
<[CAD]_xbot> artus: я грю про другое.несохраненные данные могут быть дороже системы.даж если она не падает
<artus> Snowdrift, пойдет
<artus> [CAD]_xbot, проблема несохраненных данных на том кто их не сохранил
<Snowdrift> artus, пробывал?
<artus> Snowdrift, декса кажись запускал в вайне и говорил что все пучком
<artus> *л
<Snowdrift> единственное приложение для которого мне надо wine
<baltazor> вопрос, в кронтабе: * */6 * * * - это выполнение чего-то раз в 4 часа или раз в 6 часов?
<yurau_> есть для самбы какое-н гуи?
<Snowdrift> yurau_, для настройки ?
<yurau_> Snowdrift: да
<Snowdrift> swat
<yurau_> Snowdrift: сейчас потестю
<Snowdrift> yurau_, всякой хери так то полно, лично все перепробывал и пользоюсь исключительно редактированием конф файла
<Snowdrift> ну все что нарыл
<yurau_> Snowdrift: у меня от таких конфигов в глазах рябит :)
<Snowdrift> yurau_, а какая задача у тебя?
<Snowdrift> для самбы
<yurau_> Snowdrift: вин7 в виртуалбоксе не видит сеть самбы. 2 убунты 10.04
<Snowdrift> а комп то видит где самба стоит всмысле ip пингует?
<yurau_> Snowdrift: плохо шарится принтер на убунте. я узаю webmin но его настройки самбы система плохо воспринимает
<yurau_> Snowdrift: сейчас проверю :)
<artus> если юзаеш вебмин то ССЗБ
<yurau_> пингуется
<Snowdrift> \\ip
<yurau_> оо, открылся :)
<Snowdrift> ты наверное имел ввиду сетевое окружение
<Snowdrift> видать в разных групах они или винс сервак кто попало
<yurau_> да, в сетевом нету. группа одна workgroup
<yurau_> ну еще вопрос. принтер не виден. только папка
<yurau_> SWAT is no longer actively maintained
<yurau_> and its default configuration is not secure for use over an untrusted network.
<baltazor> спасибо за ответ....... (как обычно ) )
<Snowdrift> baltazor, чего хотел то*??
<Snowdrift> yurau_, с принтарами непомгу в сабе у мну все сетевые стоят
<Snowdrift> в самбе
<artus> каждые 6ть часов
<baltazor> ясно, знач */4 каждые 4 часа
<yurau_> Snowdrift: будем искать
<baltazor> но я уже понял , уже сохранил, и уже с консоли вышел, пока тут ответили ):
<baltazor> :)
<Snowdrift> yurau_, покажи конфиг в приват
<artus> baltazor, дык чего спрашивал тогда ? )
<bosyi> как вы думаете на нетбуке с 1 гиг оперативы возможно через виртуалбокс вин 7 юзать?
<baltazor> artus: ну я спросил, понял что ответа год буду ждать, загуглил, прочитал и сделал, а потом вы только ответили после повторного саркастического вопроса )
<artus> bosyi, нафиг оно там здалось?
<Snowdrift> кто нибудь использует вот такую штуку? "https://launchpad.net/docky"
<artus> baltazor, ога, значит порядок "загуглил, почитал, наншол, спросил" не применим ?
<artus> *ненашол
<baltazor> artus: ну я особо не вчитывался поэтому и спроси л:)
<bosyi> artus, это вин 7 касалось или виртуалбокса?
<artus> Snowdrift, использують
<artus> bosyi, первого)
<Snowdrift> artus, неподскажеш как там ее менять тоесть убрать все от туда что мне ненадо и добавить что душе угодно. где этот конф лижит
<artus> а фиг его знает) я каиро пользую )
<artus> пользовал когдато и доки , но давно это было
<artus> это тебе рейдена надо попинать
<ivan__> Как развернуть убраную в фон по ctrl+z софтину?
<Snowdrift> fg
<bosyi> artus, ну я нетбуком пользуюсь как основным компом, а вин 7 (хр) иногда нужно - с жпс работать, перепрошить что то, еще что то...
<Snowdrift> ivan__, fg
<artus> bosyi, а 7ка то там нафиг? я xp еще пойму )
<artus> для хрюши с головой , 7ка ой не факт
<ivan__> Сноудрифт, спасибо!
<bosyi> а теперь пару вопросов о виртуал бокс(не юзал и не знаю как работает) - сама операционка устанавливается нажесткий диск? работая в ней по альт+ктрл+ф1 можно попасть в консоль убунты?
<Snowdrift> виртуальные оси в образе будут
<Snowdrift> мне лично по душе kvm
<pahan> bosyi, у меня не получалось
<pahan> основная убунта перехватывает
<pahan> под виндой можно наверно
<Steel_Rat> а отправить определенное сочетание клавиш в ВМ виртуалбокс разве не позволяет?
<pahan> я не видел такого, только жоско забитые сочитания
<Steel_Rat> Open VirtualBox then go to File (top left corner), Preferences, Input and place a tick into Autocapture Keyboard. (с) http://ubuntuforums.org/
<pahan> стоит, но толку нет
<pahan> спасибо товарищу Сталину за наше счастливое детство
<Snowdrift> действительно
<jlewka> народ, подскажите, а через unebootin можно добавить ОС на флешку, а не перезаписать все с нуля?
<Steel_Rat> думаю да, ибо он предлагает перезаписывать файлы в случае совпадения имен
<eagle747> ребят доброй ночи ... надо аналог ультраисо на убунту ... или что то в этом роде срочно надо сделать загрузочную флешку с виндой ...
<eagle747> можете что то подсказать???
<Steel_Rat> ubuntu usb-creator
<eagle747> он поможет????
<Steel_Rat> !usb-creator
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='usb-creator'
<Steel_Rat> !unetbootin
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='unetbootin'
<Steel_Rat> второе поможет
<eagle747> второй разве с виндой работает???
<artus> eagle747, ты опять офтопить пришол?
<Steel_Rat> тьфу, последнее слово не так воспринял.
<eagle747> да я опять пришел оффтопить
<eagle747> у меня весь день на смарку  иза это ....
<artus> eagle747, и как это корелируетцо с этим каналом ?
<eagle747> помоему я уже рассказывал что мне надо ...
<artus> ну по моему я те обяснил что это тема не этого канала
<artus> *бе
<eagle747> щас матом начну ... достал однако ...
<artus> @kick eagle747 серезно ?
<u01p2109> hi all
<u01p2109> tell me, do I need swap partition on EeePC 1005Ha?
<u01p2109> 1,6MHz 1GB RAM
<u01p2109> [ru|en]
<artus> u01p2109, язык канала - русский, соответственно.
<bosyi> http://wiki.debian.org/DebianEeePC/FAQ#DoIneedaswappartition.3F
<u01p2109> Teska, u menja translit toka - vidimo pokocal LiveCD.
<u01p2109> Mory, koHe4Ho u maK
<artus> u01p2109, ну как бе что транслит, что английский здесь под запретом ) посему тебе на #ubuntu
<u01p2109> tak i govori, cho ne zneesh... ili molchi prosto
 * u01p2109 flood..
<artus> @kick u01p2109 до тебя не доходит?
<SergeyIT> u01p2109,  меню  sytem - prefernces - keyboard - layout .....
<diskin> u01p2109, да, сделай 1 гиг свопа. пригодится.
 * u01p2109 irssi
<u01p2109> :)
<SergeyIT> тогда уж 1.3
<u01p2109> kak proshe rasshiritj particiju, esli na puti swap?
<SergeyIT> меню  sytem - prefernces - keyboard - layout .....
<artus> @kban --user u01p2109 час на чтение правил
<SergeyIT> artus, суров )
<artus> SergeyIT, я его предупреждал
<SergeyIT> таких сейчас всё больше будет   (
<UNIm95> SergeyIT: artus, суров но он закон
<Stran_NIK> Всем Привет:)
<updoznak> ого сколько всего насоветовали
 * updoznak ушел читать маны
<artus> @mode -b *!~mint@*
<Steel_Rat> исходники бота общедоступны?)
<artus> вроде
<baltazor> вопрос, есть задача: нужно проанализировать логи апача / nginx и что бы он показал 20 чаще встречаемых IP адресов , что можете по этому поводу посоветовать?
<pahan> скрипт нужно писать или програмку
<pahan> чем владешь на тои м пиши
<baltazor> т.е. готово ничего нету?
<pahan> я думаю нету
<pahan> хотя могу ошибаться
#ubuntu-ru 2011-02-20
<skrishi> baltazor: гугл порой.. я щас рыл три часа нашёл себе плагин редкий очень для сайта ))
<artus> skrishi, зарой обратно)
<artus> до лутших времен)
<skrishi> artus: почему? ))
<artus> ))
<artus> skrishi, он же редкий) нефиг разбазаривать добро ) особенно редкое )
<skrishi> artus: ))) я и не разбазариваю )) щас прикручу и начну изучать ))
<invision> есть кто
<invision> :)
<invision> ребят помогите, в кронтаб заношу команду */1 * * * * vnstat -u -i eth0 затем записал. Он написал "Записано 1 стро" появилась папка в tmp, но команда не выполняется. почему?
<invision> и если закрыть окно то папка исчезает
<artus> эм... а нафиг в кронтиб писать ? если внстат сам прописывает ?
<invision> нужно чтобы об обновлял)
<invision> но что то у меня не обновляет
<artus> invision, вопервых внстат запускает демон , и в конфиге ты собственно можеш указать время обновления
<artus> invision, а конкретно UpdateInterval 30 # how often (in seconds) interface data is updated
<invision> как через терминал можно конфиг обновить (посмотреть?)
<artus> invision, а время сохранения данных в базу равно 5ти минутам по дефолту )
<artus> cat /etc/vnstat.conf
<invision> # how often (in seconds) interface data is updated
<invision> UpdateInterval 30
<invision> это оно?
<invision> у меня больше часа статистика не обновлялась
<artus> это обновление, а записывает в базу каждые 5ть мин, поменяй на 1ну мин и будеть те щастье
<invision> oO
<invision> пока в ручную команду не делаю не обновляется( ок я попробую)
<artus> invision, у меня все пучком последние мецяса 6ть , и я ниче в крон не писал )
<artus> invision, sudo /etc/init.d/vnstat restart
<invision> рестарт сделал конфиг сохранил вместо 5 минут поставил 1 мин. все равно файл не записывает сам..
<invision> а нее
<invision> все окок)
<invision> спс
<invision> )))
<artus> invision, а еще его удобно коньками выводить)
<invision> я на сайт влепил
<invision> график
<artus> аа)
<invision> что за коньки)
<artus> http://itmages.ru/image/view/129951/60674b8a
<invision> а) он систем не грузит?:D
<artus> неа)
<invision> ну дай бог =)
<invision> а есть что то типо этого только cpu stat?
<artus> invision, http://itmages.ru/image/view/106333/2d94b393 типа такой фигни можно )
<invision> прикольная штука))
<Snowdrift> обновил playonlinux и оно перестало запускатся в консоли пишет: /usr/bin/playonlinux: строка 2: /usr/share/playonlinux/playonlinux: Нет такого файла или каталога
<Snowdrift> ппц в пакете нет итих файлов (
<fr1lancer> не не не какие обновления вы что... вить это же надо будете перезагружаца
<markmx> приветствую, подскажите как рекурсивно отчмодить все что есть в папке ? chmod -R 644 дальше не догнал
<rapidsp> пиджин через гуи умеет историю удалять?
<Ilya21> Здравствуйте
<sharikoff> дароф
<Ilya21> помогите в теме http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=140291.0
<x0wl> ping
<ubuntuhelp> x0wl, Понг.
<kamyshovyy> ку мир
<swine> кумир? такой раньше мотоблок был. я видел!
<kamyshovyy> ну вашет эт типа как бе поздоровалсо
<swine> аа. типа hi pipl?
<kamyshovyy> swine: типа дарова фсем
<kamyshovyy> !znc
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='znc'
<Nastya_> hi there
<swine> Nastya_, и тебе hi
<inStereo> hi all
<inStereo> люди добрые, помогите рразобраться. не могу настроить fancontrol в ubuntu 10.10
<swine> inStereo, ты трололо? за что тебя банить собрались?
<inStereo> swine почему банить?
<inStereo> вроде пока незачто, первый раз сюда пришел
<swine> потому, что войс дали
<chelaxe> ку
<inStereo> надеюсь что нет
<inStereo> если ктото может, подскажите как быть: fancontrol ругается на отсутствие конфига - его руками создавать надо?
<inStereo> sensors выдает один единственный датчик acpitz-virtual-0 Adapter: Virtual device
<swine> sensors-detect?
<inStereo> запускал, на все вопросы ответил "y"
<inStereo> но с моим знанием аглицкого практически ничего не понял
<inStereo> судя по всему находит сенсор на проце
<aktomariel_2012_> доброго времени суток
<swine> этого мало. должен чип мониторинга ещё находиться
<inStereo> как понять что он нашелся\ненашелся?
<smilethebest> народ помогите настроить 5.1 звук в ubuntu 10.10, так чтобы можно было каждый канал отдельно использовать (для использования traktor dj studio в вайне)
<smilethebest> карточка via 8237 чип ALC655
<inStereo> есть такая запись Found `ITE IT8718F Super IO Sensors'                        Success!
<inStereo> это оно?
<swine> smilethebest, а не wine настроить, не?
<aktomariel_2012_> у меня проблнма уставки Ubuntu  сборки NodeZero на USB флешку  ставлю через wmware выдает на притрно 30% ошибку "возможно жёсткий диск уже очень старый и нуждается в замене, либо необходимо переместить оборудование в более проветриваемое место" фÐ
<smilethebest> swine: даже в самой убунте звук с одного канала роботает поэтому в вайне ковырятся думаю не то)
<swine> inStereo, похоже, что оно
<inStereo> swine, куда дальше смотреть?
<swine> inStereo, он конфиг сохраняет?
<inStereo> swine, в /etc fancontrol нету
<inStereo> или оно гдето в другом месте?
<swine> не. не фанконтрол. сенсорс
<aktomariel_2012_> ау
<swine> aktomariel_2012_, твоё сообщение обрезалось. никто ничего не понял
<smilethebest> lsmod
<smilethebest> snd                    49038  17 snd_via82xx,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm,snd_mpu401_uart,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq,snd_timer,snd_seq_device
<smilethebest> карточка via 8237 чип ALC655
<smilethebest> драйвера стоят правильно...
<smilethebest> swine: может в алса гдето как то что то поправить надо?
<swine> alsamixer
<smilethebest> swine: там крутил, выставлял surround - independent - нифига shared тоже нифига
<inStereo> swine. файл /etc/sensors3.conf есть, это оно?
<aktomariel_2012_> help
<swine> inStereo, похоже, что оно
<swine> сиране мазила ниасиливает сообщение разбивать? а опера умеет
<inStereo> swine, о! нашел еще одну строку в отчете сенсор-детект
<inStereo> кинул ее в консоль, теперь сенсорс возвращает много чего
<swine> ну вот
<inStereo> swine, спасибо, буду дальше копать
<swine> копай. и поставь какой-нить ирц клиент штоле
<smilethebest> swine: о! все каналы работают! но фронтальные на порядок громче остальных...
<swine> опять же альсамиксер
<swine> или убавить, или м.б. есть +20дб переключател
<swine> в alsamixer надоть нажать букву m на ём
<aktomariel_2012_> ау есть кто живой ??
<swine> нету
<swine> ты видел, чего я тебе написал?
<smilethebest> swine: я? да
<fr1lancer> кто знает как рут пароль сбросить, ос глюкнула
<fr1lancer> ввел ему пароль он в последствии его не принимает
<nipopadyuk> Ìóæèêè, êàê èç ïîä ubuntu çàéòè íà øàðû windows, èç-ïîä äðóãîãî windowsa çàõîäèò íîðì
<ubuntuhelp> nipopadyuk! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<swine> smilethebest, нет, aktomariel_2012_
<swine> fr1lancer, я знаю. но не скажу :)
<fr1lancer> мда
<fr1lancer> хороший ты человек видать
<fr1lancer> я и сам найду на крайний случай заново поставлю ос
<swine> fr1lancer, sudo rm /etc/passwd
<fr1lancer> )
<swine> это самыое простое. но не самое правильное
<fr1lancer> не тоэ
<swine> удали оттуда строчку с рутом
<swine> упс
<swine> в /etc/shadow
<smilethebest> swine: ладно буду при миксовки просто колонки с наушниками штекерами переключать, так проще... ) теперь как этот звук зарулить в wine?
<smilethebest> щас посмотрю wniecfg
<fr1lancer> проще ос поставить снова
<smilethebest> swine: в winecfg: launching audio control panel not implemented yet! э
<CheshaNeko> Обновился и gdm отвалился(
<swine> smilethebest, ну тут я пас
<smilethebest> swine: ок спасибо за помощь
<smilethebest> буду дальше ковырятся)
<swine> fr1lancer, при загрузке в грубе жмакаешь e пишешь в строчке загрузки init=/bin/bash
<swine> потом перемонтируешь корень в rw, и делаешь passwd
<CheshaNeko> о_О, а с каких пор между консолями можно по alt+F? переключаться?
<swine> я думаю, что тебе проще переставить
<swine> CheshaNeko, а что, было нельзя?
<CheshaNeko> sharikoff: разбань
<sharikoff> чо так?
<CheshaNeko> sharikoff: а почему нет?
<sharikoff> а почему да?
<CheshaNeko> sharikoff: у вас там приватное общение?
<sharikoff> да
<CheshaNeko> ок
<sharikoff> тыб ответил чо нть
<CheshaNeko> sharikoff: я б ответил
<sharikoff> неуспел?
<sharikoff> я ж прежде спрашиваю
<CheshaNeko> sharikoff: но я бвл занят подниманием gdm
<sharikoff> и адекваных умных людей не баню
<sharikoff> а как мне узнать что ты адекватный если ты молчишь
<fr1lancer> не
<fr1lancer> всетаки нет
<fr1lancer> спсибо
<sharikoff> а потом нехорошие логи в инете
<CheshaNeko> sharikoff: я там с нового года не появлялся, но летом постоянно сидел
<sharikoff> если сидел где +?
<sharikoff> =)
<sharikoff> разбанен...
<CheshaNeko> sharikoff: не дал мне никто +, да я и не просил
<Snowdrift> у кого старкрафт2 работает?
<fr1lancer> хм
<CheshaNeko> !mpd
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='mpd'
<CheshaNeko> как консольный аудио плеер называется?
<fr1lancer> !tomboy
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='tomboy'
<AndreX> !mocp
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='mocp'
<AndreX> !ncmpc
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='ncmpc'
<fr1lancer> !man
<ubuntuhelp> man (от англ. manual — руководство) — команда Unix, предназначенная для форматирования и вывода справочных страниц. См. http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Man_(%D0%BA%D0%BE%D0%BC%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%B4%D0%B0_Unix)
<CheshaNeko> AndreX: спс
<AndreX> хм надо энциклопедию обновлять
<Djin37> привет всем! скажите можно установить ubuntu с образа iso без привода?
<CheshaNeko> Djin37: с флешки поставить можно
<Djin37> CheshaNeko: 64 бит почему то не качается версия 700мб
<Djin37> после установки вчера убунту. оан была удалена. сегодня через wubi отказывается занова устанавливаться
<Djin37> она*
<swine> http://netlore.ru/upload/files/19/00202fac.jpg потому что
<CheshaNeko> Djin37: а зачем через wubi ?
<Djin37> CheshaNeko: я по другому пока еще не понял как.
<Djin37> есть же сборки уже с русским пакетом?
<Djin37> ubuntu 10.04 lts desktop dvd сборка beefree для компьютеров без доступа к интернет / август 2010 / rus
<Djin37> не могу ее найти
<Djin37> amd64 iso закачивает сейчас wubi это что для 64 бит процессоров?
<Steel_Cat> 86-64
<smilethebest> как проверить 5.1 (каждый канал отдельно) в ubuntu 10.10? играют все колонки но выход в отдельности на каждый канал походу не пашет...
<CheshaNeko> 1080p через caca это прекрасно ^_^
<mrjingles> есть тут спецы по иксчату?
<mrjingles> никто хчатом чтоль не пользуется??
<Steel_Cat> ты бы вопрос задал
<AndreX> !ask | mrjingles
<ubuntuhelp> mrjingles: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<fr1lancer> интересно а вообще насколько необходимо обновляца
<CheshaNeko> fr1lancer: ну я сегодня обновился
<fr1lancer> ну и нафик
<All-knowing> привет
<fr1lancer> привет
<CheshaNeko> fr1lancer: теперь вот дрова не ставятся
<mrjingles> ок. в общем я хотел бы узнать, можно ли настроить хчат таким образом, чтобы он подставлял никнейм в поле ввода по клику на имени в окне чата и аналогично подставлял /msg %s в поле ввода по двойному щелчку на никнейме в списке пользователей
<fr1lancer> прервал обновления я
<All-knowing> подскажите, есть два бука на обоих убунту, как получить доступ к шарам с одного на другом
<CheshaNeko> дрова ня видео nvidia
<mrjingles> All-knowing, NFS, SMB
<All-knowing> раньше на одном стояла ХР  делал это через смб
<mrjingles> All-knowing, man nfs, man samba
<mrjingles> All-knowing, через nfs проще
<mrjingles> по хчату подскажет кто-нибудь? )
<All-knowing> для нфс нет мана
<Steel_Rat> ну можешь вбить MSG %c %s
<Steel_Rat> только оно сразу публикует
<Steel_Rat> :)
<Steel_Rat> All-knowing, Интерфейс -> Список пользователей - "Действие по двойному щелчку"
<Steel_Rat> шамань
<All-knowing> Steel_Rat:    :) это не мне?
<Steel_Rat> оу)
<Steel_Rat> извиняюсь.
<mrjingles> Steel_Rat, да как туда шаблонную фразу забить я разобрался. как сделать так, чтобы он просто имя пользователя в строку ввода добавлял и не завершал выполнение команды?
<mrjingles> я что-то разочаровываться в хчате начинаю :(
<Steel_Rat> mrjingles, SETTEXT %s
<mrjingles> Steel_Rat, о. круто. thanks
<mrjingles> Steel_Rat, а то же самое по клику на никнэйме в окне сообщений не знаешь как сделать?
<fr1lancer> подскажите хороший эмулятор исо как ультра исо или демонтулз
<UNIm95>  fr1lancer gmount-iso
<fr1lancer> )))
<fr1lancer> спасибо
<mrjingles> fr1lancer, mount
<Steel_Rat> mrjingles, с этим не знаю, поищи может плагины на эту тему
<fr1lancer> а есть программка
<fr1lancer> ыы
<mrjingles> Steel_Rat, на конфе хчата говорят, что "программа это не умеет, можно табом пользоваться и это намного удобнее. объясняешь, что если у тебя три раскладки, то не очень удобно, говорят, пользуйся ctrl-c ctrl-v" ))
<troubadour> По-моему, Линукс сходится с главной идеей русского - халява=)
<swine> нет
<troubadour> да
<swine> linux- это по большей части свобода, а не халява
<SergeyIT> troubadour, а причем здесь русские?
<troubadour> русские любя халяву
<SergeyIT> troubadour, кто тебе это сказал?
<swine> халяву все любят
<CheshaNeko> свободный!=бесплатный
<inkvizitor68sl> кто сказал, что линупс халява?
<CheshaNeko>                                                                                                                                                                    
<fr1lancer> может хватит этих понтов
<fr1lancer> есть софт
<troubadour> я тебе говорю
<fr1lancer> ... в ад всё
<CheshaNeko> тест
<ubuntuhelp> CheshaNeko, Fail!
<inkvizitor68sl> https://www.redhat.com/apps/store/desktop/
<mrjingles> Steel_Rat, я разобрался. можно добавить строчку в контекстное меню на пользователя через Settings - Advanced - Userlist popup..
<fr1lancer> а что попроще нет способа монтирования образов
<fr1lancer> обязательно надо тыкать команды терминальные
<fr1lancer> нет ну и ладно
<mrjingles> fr1lancer, напиши скриптег
<CheshaNeko> fr1lancer: куда уж проще?
<Steel_Rat> господа, в 10.10 при переключении ctrl+alt+f1 не отображаются русские буквы. Как лечить или изменить кодировку?
<fr1lancer> вот ты то сам же программу используешь
<Steel_Rat> mrjingles, спасибо)
<SergeyIT> Steel_Rat, console-setup вроде
<bzzz13> привет. ребят, помогите разобраться, вчера еще все работало (ковырялся), а сегодня после перезагрузки отломался network-manager, который не видит интерфейсы. ifconfig видит. куда бы копнуть?
<Steel_Rat> mrjingles, чтобы он еще и курсор в правильную позицию ставил...
<bzzz13> соответственно wlan0 не поднимается. я думаю, и eth0 тоже, но не проверить
<inkvizitor68sl> Steel_Rat, aptitude install console-cyrillic
<Steel_Rat> ага, уже ставлю
<Steel_Rat> inkvizitor68sl, благодарю.
<mrjingles> Steel_Rat, а куда он его ставит? вроде бы верно все, нет?
<SergeyIT> с console-cyrillic иногда проблемы бывают
<Steel_Rat> mrjingles, у меня по "settext %s," курсор помещается перед первым символом ника
<bzzz13> всем спасибо
<Steel_Rat> может, знаете в какой кодировке НАШЕ радио отдает теги?
<skipy> привет всем! может кто подскажет в какой из версий убунты ядрышко 2.4.х? гугление результатов не принесло...
<AndreX> такой нет вроде
<skipy> жаль ((( спасибо
<troubadour> зачем тебе это говно мамонта?
<mrjingles> Steel_Rat, по settext, что по двойному клику или через контекстное меню? )
<mrjingles> Steel_Rat, французы какие-то ленивые, даже help полноценный не написали :(
<Steel_Rat> mrjingles, через контекстное меню
<mrjingles> Steel_Rat, а, да. у меня так же)
<Steel_Rat> в случае клика к никлисте он фокус вообще не перемещает)
<Steel_Rat> в*
<CheshaNeko> тест
<ubuntuhelp> CheshaNeko, Failed!
<mrjingles> Steel_Rat, у мирки просто огромный хелп. там даж скрипты описаны. у хчата что-то совсем хиленький
<CheshaNeko> что-то закачка пакета на 99% повисла(
<skipy> troubadour: для старой железки компильнуть кой-чего надо
<misaki> sudo mount -t ext4 /dev/sdb1 /home/~~~~/hdd монтируетЮ но нужны права рутаю Как сделать для пользователя нормальное открытие?
<UNIm95> misaki: fstab
<CheshaNeko> пакет не докачивается(
<UNIm95> CheshaNeko подтолкни =)
<sharikoff>                  user
<CheshaNeko> UNIm95: как?
<UNIm95> CheshaNeko: хз. торренты выруби/включи
<SergeyIT> отключи шнурок и снова попробуй
<CheshaNeko> UNIm95: какие торренты? у меня тут только weecha и музыка через mplayer
<UNIm95> CheshaNeko: тегда хз. пакет с оф сервера качаешь или ближайшего?
<CheshaNeko> дайте ссылку на пакет nvidia-current
<melory> Здравствуйте
<CheshaNeko> UNIm95: можешь дать ссылку на deb nvidia-current?
<melory> Привет всем. Можете помочь?
<SergeyIT> нет
<melory> Почему?
<UNIm95> CheshaNeko: какая убунта
<UNIm95>  !ask|melory:
<ubuntuhelp> melory:: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<CheshaNeko> UNIm95: 10.10
<UNIm95> CheshaNeko:  ты через менеджер драйверов качаешь?
<CheshaNeko> UNIm95: да
<CheshaNeko> а нет
<CheshaNeko> через apt-get
<UNIm95> CheshaNeko пробуй через гуй. и скажи какая у тебя видюха
<UNIm95> CheshaNeko и битность
<UNIm95> CheshaNeko убунты
<CheshaNeko> UNIm95: у меня сейчас нет гуя
<melory> Спасибо. Ситуация такая - плохо проигрываются медиафайлы. Установлены плагины mp3 для gstreamer и XMMS2. Но "играет" от силы минуту. потом обрывается.
<UNIm95> CheshaNeko а чего так?
<CheshaNeko> UNIm95: дрова слетели
<misaki> UUID как определить для монтирования
<CheshaNeko> UNIm95: AMD64
<UNIm95> misaki gui утилита disk-manager в поиск по форуму
<UNIm95> CheshaNeko: попробуй через aptitude
<SergeyIT> misaki, ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid
<CheshaNeko> UNIm95: не работает
<UNIm95> CheshaNeko: что пишет?
<mrjingles>  misaki, sudo blkid
<CheshaNeko> UNIm95: ну у меня еще инет говно, скорее всего из-за него
<CheshaNeko> UNIm95: просто ждет и не качает, написано получение заголовков
<UNIm95> CheshaNeko: докачка в апт должна работать
<melory> И постоянно отключается демон XMMS. Что делать?
<CheshaNeko> UNIm95: должна, дай прямую ссылку на nvidia-current amd64 я wget попробую докачать
<UNIm95> CheshaNeko видюха какая?
<UNIm95> и кстати место не закончилось часом?
<CheshaNeko> UNIm95: 250
<mrjingles> melory, dmesg | grep XMMS
<UNIm95> CheshaNeko http://ru.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86_64/260.19.36/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-260.19.36.run
<mrjingles> melory, или /var/log/messages
<CheshaNeko> UNIm95: спс
<UNIm95> CheshaNeko: должен будешь :p
<CheshaNeko> и я кажется понял почему у меня бинарный драйвер не ставился
<CheshaNeko> фейл, я не ту версию просто ставил ^_^'
<CheshaNeko> ну зато 2 часа в консоли посидел…
<inkvizitor68sl> 2 часа в консоли посидел...
<inkvizitor68sl> я в ней по 16 часов в сутки и ничо
<sharikoff> да чо.. чо.. борода вон уже до пурка
<sharikoff> *пупка
<inkvizitor68sl> sharikoff, не, пара миллиметров всего
<sharikoff> слабак
<sharikoff> =)
<inkvizitor68sl> да не, девушку ищу просто. приходится бриться, да.
<eagle747> Всем доброго времени суток .... кто может мне помочь разобраться с grub2 , мне нужно туда прикрутить загрузку ЗлоОС ...
<inkvizitor68sl> зачем ?
<chelaxe> где зло ось стоит то?
<chelaxe> там граб2 сам умеет на автомате монтировать
<sharikoff> inkvizitor68sl: ты не знаешь багзилла поддерживает авторизацию с лдап?
<chelaxe> надо только update-grab
<eagle747> У меня установилась ЗлоОС но в корне не было файлов boot.ini ntldr и ntdetect .... теперь  я восстановил последние 2 файла и думаю нужен бут ини или нет что из граба загрузиться....
<sharikoff> grub
<sharikoff> а не grab
<sharikoff> =)
<inkvizitor68sl> sharikoff, не знаю
<chelaxe> пардонте отчепятка
<eagle747> Кстати как узнать какой у меня grub первый или второй?
<sharikoff> а кто нть делал разные правила файрвола для клиентов опенвпн?
<inkvizitor68sl> делали. Iptables -F
<inkvizitor68sl> потому что толку от них никакого
<sharikoff> inkvizitor68sl:  jq yt crf;b
<sharikoff> не скажи
<inkvizitor68sl> а чо говорить?
<inkvizitor68sl> порты видно
<sharikoff> например я хочу чтоб у меня кучка пролазила только на джаббер
<inkvizitor68sl> netstat | wc -l радует тысячами коннектов при реджектах
<inkvizitor68sl> ведро негодуэ
<sharikoff> а втораая кучка могла весь траф пускать
<sharikoff> через впн
<sharikoff> inkvizitor68sl: а глянь на адресок
<inkvizitor68sl> ым?
<sharikoff> и скажи что там длжаббер крутится
<sharikoff> а он там есть
<eagle747> попробывал update-grub все работает кроме ЗлоОС ... ребят у кого нить на компе или ноуте стоит ЗлоОС вместе с ubuntu ??? который через grub пашет????
<eagle747> мне просто нужен списочек фалов из корня ЗлоОС .... потому что у меня вообще был корень с папками стандартными а других файлов не было ...
<ppshah> прив всем
<Sergey_IT> eagle747, значит неправильно поставил
<melory> Feb 20 14:14:53 melory-desktop kernel: [ 4461.556196]
<melory> Feb 20 14:14:53 melory-desktop kernel: [ 4461.760965]
<melory> Feb 20 14:14:53 melory-desktop kernel: [ 4461.962466]
<melory> Feb 20 14:14:53 melory-desktop kernel: [ 4462.168963]
<melory> Feb 20 14:14:53 melory-desktop kernel: [ 4462.168971] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: VGA-1: EDID invalid.
<melory> Feb 20 14:14:54 melory-desktop kernel: [ 4462.196076] [drm] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: Load detected on output A
<melory> Feb 20 14:16:37 melory-desktop pulseaudio[3073]: pid.c: Stale PID file, overwriting.
<melory> Feb 20 14:16:42 melory-desktop pulseaudio[3073]: ratelimit.c: 5 events suppressed
<eagle747> просто ставил незнакомую сборку, перед тем как убунту ставить она работала нормально ...
<melory> в 14-16 воспроизведение видео оборвалось
<ppshah> кто нить подскажет почему при входе в сеанс слетает тема, приходится заново выходить из сеанса и снова заходить. ubuntu 10.10
<sharikoff> @voice melory
<sharikoff> melory: еще раз сюда логи запостишь -забаню
<melory> ((( Я просто не знаю, что делать.
<sharikoff> paste.pro потом сюда ссылку
<sharikoff> и все думают над твоей проблемой
<melory> http://paste.pro/1044433
<sharikoff> ну терь симптомы
<sharikoff> это логи чего?
<melory> /var/log/messages
<Sergey_IT> похоже на загрузку
<melory> Симптомы - проигрывается видео, потом резко обрывается. То же с музыкой.
<Sergey_IT> melory, запусти видео из консоли
<melory> Извините, как?
<sharikoff> mplayer video.avi
<sharikoff> vlc video.avi
<Sergey_IT> путь указать к файлу не забудь
<melory> ((( Mplayer у меня даже не установлен. ставлю.
<Sergey_IT> melory, а в чем проигрывал?
<otmorozzz> Âñåì ïðèâåò
<ubuntuhelp> otmorozzz! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<melory> Проигрывала )))   В стандартном totem-е
<chelaxe> totem file.mp3
<djin37> народ!
<inkvizitor68sl> melory, здесь все являются "проигрывал", пока не докажут обратного
<djin37> дрова не могу поставить
<melory> Музыку - в XMMS2, Видео - в тотеме. Консоль пока занятна mplayer-ом )))
<djin37> на видюху
<inkvizitor68sl> !q | djin37
<ubuntuhelp> djin37: Начнем с правильной формулировки вопроса: "Здравствуйте, у меня установлена <версия>. Я пытаюсь получить <некий результат>. Я сделал <действия>. В результате у меня получилось <результат, который получен>. ЧЯДНТ ?
<djin37> два маленьких разрешения и больше нет
<Sergey_IT> melory, у тебя одна консоль?
<chelaxe> ахах))
<djin37> действия столько сделал что уже и не помню что наделал. распаковывались-качались всякие пакеты
<djin37> по мануалу делал
<inkvizitor68sl> видюху мы телепатически угадывать должны?
<djin37> вот что мне выдал после установки дров .....
<djin37> you do not appear to be usingg the NVIDIA x driver please edit your X configuration FILE ( just run nvidia-xconfig as root) and restart the x server
<djin37> PROMT перевел эту лабудень как....
<djin37> Вы, кажется, не usingg NVIDIA x водитель, пожалуйста, отредактируйте свои X конфигурационных файлов (только управляет nvidia-xconfig как корнем), и перезапустите x сервер
<chelaxe> угу вижу нвидия
<chelaxe> ))
<Sergey_IT> djin37, втащи видюху и вставь другую
<djin37> GF 8600 GTS
<inkvizitor68sl> а менеджер проприетарных дров для кого сделан?
<djin37> бля я заметил тут одни умники линуксоиды сидят! сам тащи другую!
<melory> http://paste.pro/1044939
<melory> ((((
<djin37> мепнеджер гумно-не делает что от него требуется
<inkvizitor68sl> melory, а экранировать кто будет?
<inkvizitor68sl>  mplayer /home/melory/Рабочий \стол/Видео/На \краю \земли.avi
<inkvizitor68sl> ну или просто в кавычках
<chelaxe> На краю земли)) клевый
<schtiel> djin37: Я ставил через Менеджер. Все автоматически поставилось и заработало. Попробуй черезь него поставить!
<djin37> подскажите может версия дров не та?
<djin37> менеджер предлогает два вида дров. ни одни не пашут
<djin37> скажите плиз как в терминале путь указать к дровам. я тут качнул 260 версию
<djin37> качал драйвер NVIDIA*******.run
<djin37> Ctrl+Alt+F1
<djin37> ввел логин и пароль
<djin37> дальше
<djin37> sudo service gdm stop
<djin37> sudo sh NVIDIA*******.run
<djin37> После установки хочешь перегрузись хочешь сразу стартуй Х-сы
<djin37> sudo service gdm start
<djin37> Затем Ctrl+Alt+F7
<skai> @kick djin37 не флуди
<chelaxe> скай
<melory> Экранировала. всё равно не находит файл.
<otmorozzz|2> Ïðèâåò âñåì
<ubuntuhelp> otmorozzz|2! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<inkvizitor68sl> melory, в кавычки возьми
<sharikoff> melory: скопируй файл к се в домашнюю папку
<chelaxe> melory: cd Рабочий стол/Видео
<chelaxe> melory: mplayer "На краю земли.avi"
<inkvizitor68sl> ага
<inkvizitor68sl>  cd Рабочий стол/Видео
<inkvizitor68sl> epic fail
<sharikoff> это тока в убунте такое ..
<sharikoff> рабочий стол
<sharikoff> емае..
<sharikoff> ужас
<sharikoff> а пуска нету там нигде?
<chelaxe> поставим буде
<chelaxe> т
<inkvizitor68sl> sharikoff, это локализаторы глупые
<sharikoff> предлагаю повесить на нок-рее
<skai> sharikoff: у мну нет рабочего стола
<sharikoff> за тупость
<skai> sharikoff: есть папка десктоп тока
<sharikoff> повезло тебе
<inkvizitor68sl> о
<sharikoff> а человек вот мучается
<inkvizitor68sl> ipv6 атакует
<chelaxe> уже оборудование меняем
<otmorozzz|2> Âñåì ïðèâåò
<ubuntuhelp> otmorozzz|2! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
 * sharikoff боицца ipv6
<inkvizitor68sl> sharikoff, чой та?   )
<sharikoff> нехочу.. правда правда
<djin37> не флудил я! показал текст-
<djin37> че какие ....противные
<inkvizitor68sl> sharikoff, да лана, эта ж клева
<sharikoff> !paste
<djin37> кто банит?
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.pro , http://paste.ubuntu.com или http://paste.org.ru
<chelaxe> !paste
<inkvizitor68sl> sharikoff, у каждой микроволновки выделенный IP
<inkvizitor68sl> у моей уже есть
<chelaxe> читай
<sharikoff> inkvizitor68sl: ну.. не принимает душа
<djin37> хрен с ним. я еще и IRC должен изучить? чтобы помощь получить?
<melory> http://paste.pro/1044991
<inkvizitor68sl> djin37, нет, ты правила должен изучать канала
<chelaxe> не ругайся
<sharikoff> djin37: хотя бы понять что тебе тут никто не должен
<djin37> у меня весь текст на пол экрана
<djin37> прошу помочь установить дрова
<djin37> чтобы начать юзать убунту
<inkvizitor68sl> тебе уже написали как
<djin37> не видел
<djin37> шариков. я понимаю. но ты нехера не хочешь помочь просто
<djin37> канал разве не для этого?
<djin37> дайте канал где помогают )
<Sergey_IT> djin37, для начального обучения проприетарные дрова не нужны
<djin37> меня выкинули прежде чем я увидел как дрова поставить
<djin37> да теперь я вообще не могу никак поучится-экран растянут
<djin37> и удалить это не могу
<melory> Инквизитор...
<melory> http://paste.pro/1044991
<inkvizitor68sl> melory, это уже не ко мне)
<inkvizitor68sl> vlc поставь
<BOTAH> привет всем
<melory> А XMMS на что заменить?
<djin37> ребят! ну я реально даже удалить ничего не могу-кнопка "удалить" не видна и сдвинуть окно невозможно
<sharikoff> audiaчо то там
<djin37> проприетарный драйвер удалить
<sharikoff> djin37: тормозни гдм
<skai> djin37: зажми кнопу альт и двигай окошко
<sharikoff> потом под рутом rmmod  модуль
<sharikoff> nvidia.ko наверное ..
<djin37> система-администрирование- ?
<sharikoff> консоль
<inkvizitor68sl> melory, mocp
<djin37> с альтом не двигается окно-упирается в верхнюю панель
<djin37> в консоли как путь к дровам прописать?
<melory> mocp? что это?
<ru55ian> народ, помогите советом
<sharikoff> никак. в линухе дрова  это модуль к ядру
<sharikoff> вот если хочешь удалить дрова на минуточку модульнадо выгрузить
<djin37> ну вот например sudo sh .....
<sharikoff> ru55ian: покупай
<djin37> после этого я должен написать название дров
<ru55ian> в смысле " покупай" ?
<djin37> ?
<djin37> я это путем назвал
<sharikoff> djin37: в гугле глядел?
<sharikoff> ru55ian: ну ты просил совета
<sharikoff> я тебе дал совет
<djin37> поглядишь тут------это окно-на весь экран
<ru55ian> а, типа "говори"
<sharikoff> ru55ian: ну можешь подождать пока у мя третий глаз откроется
<sharikoff> и я ментально выясню в чем дело
<sharikoff> djin37: попробуй гдм рестартануть
<ru55ian> Жена играет в игрушку на mail.ru - под виндой намана идёт, под ubuntu 10.04 подвешивает браузер
<djin37> делал
<ru55ian> браузерная игрушка
<sharikoff> djin37: результат?
<djin37> старт и стоп делал ГДМ вернее
<djin37> а ничего не происходит
<djin37> два раза терминал подвисал-я просто перегружал ПК
<ru55ian> Не работает браузерная игра "Райский сад" на сайте mail.ru под ubuntu  10.04. Жена у меня любительница таких игр. Хотелось избавится от Windows  совсем, но вот из-за таких мелочей никак, приходится по-прежнему виндой  пользоваться. Думал, что проблема в flash, но видео с ю
<djin37> наверное надо последовательно. так вы мпеня не понимаете-я вас.
<sharikoff> ru55ian: http://sharikoff.me/archives/120 nfr ltkfk&
<sharikoff> так делал?
 * sharikoff пропиарился заодно.. =)
<sharikoff> djin37: короче
<djin37> дано-стоит убунту. ПК два ядра. 2 гига.
<djin37> свежеустановленная
<sharikoff> альт + ф2
<sharikoff> там вводишь свои учетные данные
<sharikoff> потом смотришь
<sharikoff> sudo su
<djin37> установлен 173 драйвер на нвидиа
<sharikoff> потом lsmod|grep video
<djin37> а видюхе походу надо 260 драйвер
<sharikoff> потом rmmod nvidia.ko
<sharikoff> потом запускаешь иксы
<sharikoff> потом сносишь драйвер
<sharikoff> все
<djin37> но это догадки-ведь система сама предложила качнуть 173 драйвер
<djin37> погодь! )))
<sharikoff> я те все написал
<sharikoff> годить не буду
<ru55ian> сделал
<sharikoff> и
<djin37> lsmod а потом вертикальная палочка?
<ru55ian> один хрен
<ru55ian> браузер завешивает и всё тут
<ru55ian> зараза
<sharikoff> фф?
<ru55ian> да
<sharikoff> djin37: пайп
<djin37> че?
<sharikoff> пайп это называется
<sharikoff> а не палочка
<djin37> незнаю где такая на клаве
<sharikoff> палочкой в гамне ковыряются
<swine> :)
<djin37> одним текстом можно? убежала шпаргалка
<sharikoff> ru55ian: в другом норм?
<chelaxe> sharikoff: благодарин за сайтик с первого момента нагреб много нужного
<chelaxe> *благодарен
<sharikoff> немазашо
<sharikoff> пишите запостим
<ru55ian> в Опере тоже так же
<ru55ian> во
<ru55ian> firefox родил ответ
<sharikoff> ru55ian: логи покажи
<djin37> вот че хреново-с этим терминалом- подглядеть текст невозможно с которого команды вводишь-он на весь экран
<ru55ian> во чё показывает http://i048.radikal.ru/1102/89/ff8e565944aa.png
<ru55ian> где их брать, логи?
<djin37> иксы что такое?
<sharikoff> ru55ian: tail /var/log/messages
<sharikoff> и на paste.pro
<sharikoff> в момент косяка логи
<sharikoff> а не все
<ru55ian> Feb 20 16:06:14 umnik rsyslogd: [origin software="rsyslogd" swVersion="4.2.0" x-pid="936" x-info="http://www.rsyslog.com"] rsyslogd was HUPed, type 'lightweight'.
<ru55ian> Feb 20 16:06:35 umnik kernel: [ 1874.862105] operapluginwrap[2835]: segfault at 0 ip (null) sp 00007fffcd8d9678 error 14 in operapluginwrapper-native[400000+3b000]
<ru55ian> Feb 20 16:06:35 umnik kernel: [ 1874.914219] operapluginwrap[2851]: segfault at 0 ip (null) sp 00007fffec7e3c88 error 14 in operapluginwrapper-native[400000+3b000]
<ru55ian> Feb 20 16:06:35 umnik kernel: [ 1875.034183] operapluginwrap[2883]: segfault at 0 ip (null) sp 00007fff3029ec88 error 14 in operapluginwrapper-native[400000+3b000]
<ru55ian> Feb 20 16:06:36 umnik kernel: [ 1875.086297] operapluginwrap[2899]: segfault at 0 ip (null) sp 00007fff3fe49688 error 14 in operapluginwrapper-native[400000+3b000]
<ru55ian> Feb 20 16:06:36 umnik kernel: [ 1875.184116] operapluginwrap[2931]: segfault at 0 ip (null) sp 00007fffe5c149e8 error 14 in operapluginwrapper-native[400000+3b000]
<ru55ian> Feb 20 16:06:36 umnik kernel: [ 1875.237055] operapluginwrap[2947]: segfault at 0 ip (null) sp 00007ffff84da7e8 error 14 in operapluginwrapper-native[400000+3b000]
<ru55ian> Feb 20 16:06:36 umnik kernel: [ 1875.289603] operapluginwrap[2963]: segfault at 0 ip (null) sp 00007fff2cf51788 error 14 in operapluginwrapper-native[400000+3b000]
<ru55ian> Feb 20 16:06:36 umnik kernel: [ 1875.343024] operapluginwrap[2979]: segfault at 0 ip (null) sp 00007fff7f5243f8 error 14 in operapluginwrapper-native[400000+3b000]
<ru55ian> Feb 20 16:09:00 umnik kernel: [ 2019.668172] operapluginwrap[3204]: segfault at 0 ip (null) sp 00007fff9577d608 error 14 in operapluginwrapper-native[400000+3b000]
<ru55ian> Feb 20 16:09:00 umnik kernel: [ 2019.699319] operapluginwrap[3220]: segfault at 0 ip (null) sp 00007fff24773cd8 error 14 in operapluginwrapper-native[400000+3b000]
<ru55ian> Feb 20 16:09:00 umnik kernel: [ 2019.766626] operapluginwrap[3253]: segfault at 0 ip (null) sp 00007fff848049f8 error 14 in operapluginwrapper-native[400000+3b000]
<ru55ian> Feb 20 16:09:00 umnik kernel: [ 2019.797707] operapluginwrap[3269]: segfault at 0 ip (null) sp 00007fff4a725bf8 error 14 in operapluginwrapper-native[400000+3b000]
<ru55ian> Feb 20 16:09:00 umnik kernel: [ 2019.855833] operapluginwrap[3301]: segfault at 0 ip (null) sp 00007fff96fb9f48 error 14 in operapluginwrapper-native[400000+3b000]
<sharikoff> ru55ian: я ж сказал
<sharikoff> не сюда
<ru55ian> сорри
<sharikoff> а на paste.pro
<AndreX> !paste | ru55ian
<ubuntuhelp> ru55ian: Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.pro , http://paste.ubuntu.com или http://paste.org.ru
<ru55ian> понял уже
<hivemind> Или pastebin, да
<ru55ian> простите нуба )
<nAgoHaK> от мудаки)))))
<inkvizitor68sl> @voice nAgoHaK
<ru55ian> ну и чё там с логами-то
<nAgoHaK> inkvizitor68sl: извините.
<ru55ian> чё-то понял из них?
<kamyshovyy> nAgoHaK: не все навороченные как ты. не надо быть самовыраженцем. люди тольк приобщаются к никсам. ты глянул бы на себя... (((
<kamyshovyy> /me очь разочарован в людях - самомнительных и самодовольных фииииии
<nAgoHaK> kamyshovyy: оффтоп
<kamyshovyy> nAgoHaK: личное отношение к тебе. не все такие умные родились сразу
 * nAgoHaK идиот
<kamyshovyy> уважаю самокритичных людей
<ru55ian> народ, помогите хто-нить
<ru55ian> sharikoff сбежал куда-то
<sharikoff> ru55ian: у тя 64 бита?
<ru55ian> во
<sharikoff> система?
<ru55ian> ubuntu 10.04 LTS
<uzer_> 128
<ru55ian> а скока бит я хз
<All-knowing> подскажите как пользоваться удаленными рабочими столами в убунту?
<ru55ian> а как узнать?
<AndreX> kamyshovyy nAgoHaK выражайте свои эмоции в приват друг другу ))
<sharikoff> uname -a
<nAgoHaK> AndreX: а то что?
<ru55ian> 2.6.32-28-generic #55-Ubuntu SMP Mon Jan 10 23:42:43 UTC 2011 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<AndreX> узнаеш
<sharikoff> ru55ian: этоты в опере смотрел
<All-knowing> на одном компе  разрешил подключаться, а на втором подключиться не могу
<sharikoff> скачай флеш 64 бита
<nAgoHaK> AndreX: хочу узнать. вперёд и с песней
<sharikoff> и поставь
<sharikoff> все говорят норм будет
<ru55ian> спасибо, попробую
<ru55ian> адобовский?
<sharikoff> конечно
<ru55ian> ладно
<sharikoff> остальное фуфло
<ru55ian> спасибо
<sharikoff> незачто
<melory> http://paste.pro/1045070
<melory> Логи XMMS
<swine> melory, О_о xmms?
<melory> /var/log/messages
<sharikoff> melory: чо то у тя с пульсаудио несрастухи какие то
<melory> Сразу после того, как слетел XMMS. И что мне делать с пульсаудио?
<sharikoff> такс..
<uzer_> ооо пульсайдио затрахал да.=(
<sharikoff> melory: попробуй поставить вот это http://audacious-media-player.org/
<ru55ian> блин, а как его установить-то ёпрст
<swine> а откель xmms?
<sharikoff> он вроде бы есть в репах
<ru55ian> скачался архив какой-то tar.gz
<melory> XMMS2 в репах был.
<sharikoff> хммс это позавчерашний день
<ru55ian> там файл с расширением .so
<sharikoff> ru55ian: открой архивчик
<sharikoff> там есть ридми?
<swine> вот я и думаю- откуда xmms
<ru55ian> в архиве только файл libflashplayer.so
<sharikoff> такс..
<sharikoff> ясно
<sharikoff> щас
<ru55ian> readme нету
<ru55ian> вот отюда брал http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer10_square.html
<ru55ian> отсюда*
<sharikoff> ru55ian: /usr/lib/firefox-addons/plugins/  сюда суй
<sharikoff> запускай фф и пробуй
<ru55ian> щас попробую
<sharikoff> сначала в синаптике потри все что с flash
<ru55ian> блин, а правда, чё никакого ридми-то нету
<ru55ian> вот откуда мне нубу знать, куда этот файлик пихать?
<sharikoff> ofc yfgbie
<sharikoff> щас напишу
<ru55ian> спасибо добрым людям
<melory> audacious кстати стоит. Но ведёт себя так же
<sharikoff> cat readme.txt /usr/lib/firefox-addons/plugins/  сюда суй
<sharikoff> готово
<sharikoff> melory: как так же?
<sharikoff> логи еще разок
<sharikoff> melory: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/%D1%83%D0%B4%D0%B0%D0%BB%D0%B5%D0%BD%D0%B8%D0%B5_pulseaudio
<sharikoff> вот это тебя спасет
<sharikoff> должно спасти
<skai> ubuntuhelp: tell sharikoff about enter
<ubuntuhelp> sharikoff, please see my private message
<x0wl> d
<x0wl> ping
<ubuntuhelp> x0wl, Failed!
<ru55ian> зараза
<sharikoff> чо
<ru55ian> забыл как от имени рута gnome commander открывать
<ru55ian> gksudo gnome commander
<melory> Так же - в смысле после секунд 40 воспроизведения наглухо виснет.
<ru55ian> раньше вроде работало
<sharikoff> cp тра та та /usr/local/тра та та
<sharikoff> накой те гномкомандер
<ru55ian> он не даёт туда просто так файл скопировать\
<ru55ian> ему полномочия/ подавай
<sharikoff> а ты судо попробуй
<ru55ian> зараза
<sharikoff> sudo su
<sharikoff> и в путь
<sharikoff> хоспади.. линукс без рута.. ужас..
<sharikoff> лишь бы юные юзеры не нашалили там своими шаловливыми ручками
<ru55ian> как в консоли скопировать файл из /tmp в /usr/lib/firefox-addons/plugins/  ?
<sharikoff> cp
<sharikoff> cp откуда куда
<ru55ian> cp - это copy ?
<sharikoff> угадал
<sharikoff> mv угадаешь?
<ru55ian> ну и как скопировать
<sharikoff> cp /tmp/файл  /usr/lib/firefox-addons/plugins/файл
<sharikoff> точнее
<ru55ian> gjyzk
<sharikoff> cp /tmp/файл  /usr/lib/firefox-addons/plugins/
<ru55ian> понял
<ru55ian> cp /tmp/libflashplayer.so  /usr/lib/firefox-addons/plugins/
<ru55ian> так наверное
<sharikoff> наверное
<sharikoff> просто уж  до такой степени разжевывать это не гут
<ru55ian> да не гут, понятно...
<sharikoff> надо. думать. головой.
<sharikoff> =)
<ru55ian> )
<ru55ian> спасибо за снисхождение )
<sharikoff> да незачто
<sharikoff> обращайся
<ru55ian> не каждый таким запасом терпения обладает )
<sharikoff> =)
<sharikoff> работа такая 10 лет была..
<sharikoff> наверное поэтому я в 33 года пенсионер
<sharikoff> =))
<ru55ian> не помогло
<ru55ian> файлик скопировал
<sharikoff> chmod 777 файлик
<ru55ian> браузер подвисает, потом опять мессидж выдаёт
<sharikoff> и ребут
<ru55ian> http://i048.radikal.ru/1102/89/ff8e565944aa.png
<sharikoff> да я понял
<sharikoff> я те сказал чо дальше
<ru55ian> чё теперь?
<ru55ian> чё такое "chmod 777 файлик" ?
<sharikoff> cd /туда/куда/скопировал
<ru55ian> и?
<sharikoff> там chmod 777 libчо то там
<ru55ian> сек
<melory> 0_о обновлений метров на 200. откуда?
<sharikoff> с интернета?
 * sharikoff вредный
<melory> ))) вредонос
<AndreX> melory, не обновлял лет 200 ?
 * sharikoff ругает себя за это
<ru55ian> и чё там должно что-то произойти? какое-то сообщение появится?
<ru55ian> или молча всё?
<sharikoff>  молча
<ru55ian> во
<ru55ian> у меня молча
<sharikoff> теперь туши фф
<melory> Удалила пульсаудио, перенастроила гстример и теперь обновляю пакеты
<sharikoff> и запусти поновой
<ru55ian> сек
<sharikoff> и смари
<sharikoff> в настройках глянь он плагин подхватил?
<sharikoff> about:plugins
<sharikoff> как то так вроде ба..
 * melory в недоумении
<ru55ian> заработало вроде, но в игре всё равно половина не отображается и браузер тормозит шо ппц
<melory> AndreX - да нет, вчера только обновляла полностью. Через менеджер обновлений.
<sharikoff> ru55ian: глянь логи это первое
<sharikoff> второе
<sharikoff> ребунись мож поможет
<sharikoff> хотя я не сторонник этого
 * schtiel заменяет KDE на Gnome
<schtiel> После установки Гнома, что из Кед можно удалить? И как?
<AndreX> schtiel: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=4589.0
<ru55ian> там чё-то несколько лог-файлов
<schtiel> AndreX, мерси=)
<sharikoff> ru55ian: глянь вот так http://itmages.ru/image/view/130320/e4bdc2a4
<sharikoff> плагин то подхватился?
<ru55ian> а где посмотреть поджватился или нет?
<sharikoff> я те картинку показал
<ru55ian> картинка какая-то по ссылке откры=лась
<sharikoff> там посмотри адрес
<sharikoff> введи его у себя
<sharikoff> посмотри есть ли там флеш
<ru55ian> сообразил уже
<sharikoff> молодец
<ru55ian> смотрю
<ru55ian> swf - да
<ru55ian> spl - да
<ru55ian> Shockwave Flash Файл:  libflashplayer.soВерсия:   Shockwave Flash 10.3 d162
<ru55ian> это значит подхватился?
<sharikoff> ну знач подхватился
<ru55ian> а чё тупит-то тогда?
<sharikoff> короче
<sharikoff> есть такая фигня
<sharikoff> называется синаптик
<sharikoff> там удали все что с флешем связано
<sharikoff> потом проделай дейстивия от начала и до конца
<sharikoff> потом перегрузись
<sharikoff> потом должно заработать
<ru55ian> логи вот http://paste.pro/1045523
<ru55ian> тока не знаю - то или не то
<ru55ian> там чё-то много всего
<ru55ian> блин
<ru55ian> это ж головняк ппц
<sharikoff> ты оперу чтоль мучишь?
<ru55ian> firefox
<ru55ian> чё так геморно-то ыыыы
<sharikoff> а лог оперовский
<ru55ian> ладно, выбора нет
<ru55ian> опера есть
<ru55ian> но я в файрфоксе пытаюсь
<sharikoff> верю
 * sharikoff юзает хром и не парится
<sharikoff> там флешь встроенный
<sharikoff> *флеш
<ru55ian> в опере тоже не идёт игра, кстати
<ru55ian> а в винде идёт, сволочь
<ru55ian> в винде идёт и в опере и в фф
<sharikoff> там флеш другой
<sharikoff> с аппаратной поддержкой
<ru55ian> как лог-файл называться должен?
<ru55ian> там миллион лог-файлов
<sharikoff> messages
<ru55ian> messages.l ?
<sharikoff> messages
<ru55ian> просто messages?
<sharikoff> наверное не просто..
<sharikoff> я не помню как в убунте
<ru55ian> ладно
<ru55ian> начнём сначала\
<ru55ian> синаптик
<ru55ian> и как там в синаптике?
<Steel_Rat> где хранит конфиги NetworkManager? В /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/ только локальная сеть
<sharikoff>  найти все сос словом flash
<skai> sharikoff: дам подскахку flashplugin-installer flashplugin-nonfree
<sharikoff> во
<sharikoff> давно бы уже
<skai> sharikoff: ну я хз че вы тут обсуждаете:)
<sharikoff> 64бита надо
<ru55ian> а как remove сдклать?
<sharikoff> skai: расскажи товарищу чо делать
<sharikoff> плз
<skai> sharikoff: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:sevenmachines/flash && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get purge flashplugin-installer flashplugin-nonfree && sudo apt-get install flashplugin64-nonfree
<skai> sharikoff: одна строченька же
<skai> всего:)
<ru55ian> этой командой чё сделается?
<skai> поставится 64 битный флеш
<skai> 10.3.162.29 версии
<ru55ian> наверное, сперва надо уалить всё чё с флэшем связано?
<ru55ian> а то каша будет
<skai> ru55ian: там уже есть
<skai> ru55ian: прочти комманду хотя бы
<ru55ian> ага purge да?
<skai> sharikoff: дай ему томиком man'а по голове
<ru55ian> )))))))))))))
<ru55ian> я вас одолел уже ребята )))
<swine> man это не ubuntu-way
<ru55ian>  Не удалось найти пакет flashplugin64-nonfree
<ru55ian> (((
<skai> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:sevenmachines/flash сделал?
<ru55ian> вот это сделал:
<ru55ian> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:sevenmachines/flash && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get purge flashplugin-installer flashplugin-nonfree && sudo apt-get install flashplugin64-nonfree
<ru55ian> там же всё включено вроде
<skai> делай покоммандно и следи, чтоыб не было ошибок
<skai> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:sevenmachines/flash
<ru55ian> сек
<skai> sudo apt-get update
<skai> sudo apt-get purge flashplugin-installer flashplugin-nonfree
<skai> sudo apt-get install flashplugin64-nonfree
<ru55ian> во чё:
<ru55ian> ian@umnik:~$ sudo apt-get purge flashplugin-installer flashplugin-nonfree
<ru55ian> Чтение списков пакетов... Готово
<ru55ian> Построение дерева зависимостей
<ru55ian> Чтение информации о состоянии... Готово
<ru55ian> Пакет flashplugin-installer не установлен, поэтому не может быть удалён
<ru55ian> Пакет flashplugin-nonfree не установлен, поэтому не может быть удалён
<ru55ian> обновлено 0, установлено 0 новых пакетов, для удаления отмечено 0 пакетов, и 1 пакетов не обновлено.
<skai> нормально
<ru55ian> зараза
<ru55ian> ian@umnik:~$ sudo apt-get install flashplugin64-nonfree
<ru55ian> Чтение списков пакетов... Готово
<ru55ian> Построение дерева зависимостей
<ru55ian> Чтение информации о состоянии... Готово
<ru55ian> E: Не удалось найти пакет flashplugin64-nonfree
<ru55ian> чё теперь?
<skai> sudo apt-get install flashplugin<нажать кнопку tab>
<skai> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:sevenmachines/flash
<skai> сек
<skai> sudo apt-get update
<skai> надеюсь вот это ты сделал?
<ru55ian> да
<ru55ian> sudo apt-get update сделал
<skai> и что выдало?
<skai> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:sevenmachines/flash
<skai> вот это сделал?
<ru55ian> ну там много
<ru55ian> в конце - готово
<ru55ian> типа всё обновил
<ru55ian> \ну вот теперь следующее:
<ru55ian> ian@umnik:~$ sudo add-apt-repository ppa:sevenmachines/flash
<ru55ian> Executing: gpg --ignore-time-conflict --no-options --no-default-keyring --secret-keyring /etc/apt/secring.gpg --trustdb-name /etc/apt/trustdb.gpg --keyring /etc/apt/trusted.gpg --primary-keyring /etc/apt/trusted.gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv 454FEDB228E1455D687C9CBE35DA01C261E46227
<ru55ian> gpg: запрашиваю ключ 61E46227 с hkp сервера keyserver.ubuntu.com
<ru55ian> gpg: ключ 61E46227: "Launchpad Default PPA" не изменен
<ru55ian> gpg: Всего обработано: 1
<ru55ian> gpg:              неизмененных: 1
<skai> @voice ru55ian
<skai> ru55ian: теперь sudo apt-cache search flashplugin
<ru55ian> ну вроде намана
<ru55ian> вот чё пишет:
<ru55ian> ian@umnik:~$ sudo apt-cache search flashplugin
<ru55ian> flashplugin-installer - Adobe Flash Player plugin installer
<ru55ian> flashplugin-nonfree - Adobe Flash Player plugin installer (transitional package)
<ru55ian> flashplugin64-installer - Adobe Flash Player plugin 64 bit alpha installer
<skai> sudo apt-get install flashplugin64-installer
<ru55ian> ой
<ru55ian> много как всего
<ru55ian> такого ещё не было
<ru55ian> наверное должно заработать
<ru55ian> щас фф перезапущу
<ru55ian> гляну
<troubadour> на англоязысном канале 1486 людей опупеть
<ru55ian> короче в конце написал вот чё:
<ru55ian> Download done.
<ru55ian> Flash Plugin installed.
<AndreX> troubadour, у нас в россии прогрес долго идёт )
<ru55ian> видно, не судьба
<ru55ian> но это ж маразм
<ru55ian> из-за сраной браузерной игрушки на компе две операционки держать
<ru55ian> блин
<ru55ian> обидно
<ru55ian> тормозит firefox
<ru55ian> один хрен
<inkvizitor68sl> !chrome
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='chrome'
<inkvizitor68sl> !google-chrome
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='google-chrome'
<inkvizitor68sl> ну вы поняли
<hivemind> Никто не знает, почему могут не работать анимации окон в compiz?
<xps_> chromium
<skai> !flash } ru55ian
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='flash } ru55ian'
<skai> !flash | ru55ian
<ubuntuhelp> ru55ian: Чтобы найти 64-битный Flash-плеер - http://goo.gl/QAgNy Обычный - пакет flashplugin-nonfree. Чтобы исправить тормоза в полноэкранном и простом режиме - http://goo.gl/mtnmP
<MGeorgien> hhh
<chelaxe> 0.о
<ru55ian> блин
<ru55ian> интересно, это у меня только так или это обычная хрень у всех?
<rapidsp> обычная хрень
<chelaxe> что у тя там?
<ru55ian> в смысле стоит ли ещё героически помучится или плюнуть и пойти в мастдайку?
<ru55ian> ubuntu 10.04
<ru55ian> adobe flash 64
<ru55ian> firefox 3.6.13
<swine> ru55ian, запусти ослика под вайном
<rapidsp> омг
<ru55ian> не работают браузерные игры
<ru55ian> чушь какая-то из разряда "хельп, у меня кнопочка не нажимается" аж самого бесит
<chelaxe> сейчас с бука сижу в сферу играю все норм
<ru55ian> ненависти мессидж
<ru55ian> ослика под вайном?
<ru55ian> это как?
<ru55ian> я знаю, что под вайном проги виндузятские запускают, но как там чё- не в курсе
<ru55ian> ладно
<ru55ian> спасибо всем за труды
<ru55ian> на сегодня хватит
<andrej> и как всегда убунту тупанула
<ru55ian> всем пока
 * schtiel успешно сменил Кеды на Гном и доволен.
<Zabadzzzz> Здравствуйте. Не подскажете, можно ли скачать в .deb программы из "Центр приложений Ubuntu"? Вообщем, надо будет на голую убунту без интернета установить несколько программ и первое что пришло в голову - это .deb.
<hivemind> APTonCD?
<Guest95772> Zabadzzzz: можно
<dlumv> ой, так лучше
<dlumv> Zabadzzzz: http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<Zabadzzzz> ох,спасибо большое
<Snowdrift> старик так и непоставился(
<CheshaNeko> Snowdrift: лицензионный?
<Snowdrift> CheshaNeko, да
<melory> как обновить 10.04 до 10.10?
<CheshaNeko> melory: через апдейт менеджер
<AndreX> apt-get dist-upgrade
<Snowdrift> CheshaNeko, playonlinux с его помощью скачал дистр с батлнета а он не ставится ошибка утсановщика то чегото еще
<CheshaNeko> Snowdrift: почитай на сайте вайна как люди ставили
<CheshaNeko> вообще говорят, что без проблем ставится
<Snowdrift> вот я думаю удалить playonlinux и чисто вайном попробывать
<CheshaNeko> ну так и надо
<CheshaNeko> никогда не пользовался поделками такого рода
<Snowdrift> да я повелся думал что то путевое слепили
<hivemind> А еслть ли способ создать swap после установки7
<hivemind> ?
<Galaxy2000> есть
<inkvizitor68sl> hivemind, есть
<hivemind> А как?
<hivemind> А то я, нубяра позорный, забыл своп создать
<inkvizitor68sl> http://www.google.ru/search?sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=swap-%D1%84%D0%B0%D0%B9%D0%BB
<Snowdrift> создаеш раздел
<Snowdrift> потом mkswap
<Snowdrift> потом в fstab
<hivemind> Ага. Ничего не понял. БУду втыкать
<inkvizitor68sl> hivemind, создаёшь файл. монтируешь его как своп
<inkvizitor68sl> http://www.truebsd.org/forum/index.php?topic=2557.0
<invision> ребят, подскажите как в vnStat выводить дату в формате 24 часа, а не 12 часов!?
<Snowdrift> CheshaNeko, установка запустилась!!!
<invision> у меня еще мониторинг стоит на php vnStat, но хочется отображать дату на графике в формате 24 часа, а не 12. т.е там 1 час дня и 1 час ночи так и отображается: 1
<Snowdrift> invision, что за мониторинг?
<invision> даже нет разделения AM PM.. думал в скрипте дело, рою второй день ничего не нашел
<invision> сетевой трафик
<Snowdrift> да я про пхп
<invision> http://www.sqweek.com/sqweek/index.php?p=1
<romankrv> привет. подскажите как в баш скрипте проверить что пакет установлен. я пакет устанавливал через dpkg -i my_pack.deb  я нашеел способ но он раболает для установленных пакетов через apt-get: if [ ! type -t name pak]; then sudo aptitude install pak  fi
<Snowdrift> dpkg -l|grep пакет
<invision> ну так все же это в скрипте дело или шарить в php.ini или сам vnstat крутить нада:?
<CheshaNeko> Snowdrift: установилось?
<inkvizitor68sl> !google
<ubuntuhelp> Google является большим помощником пользователей GNU/Linux Читай: http://www.google.ru/support/websearch/bin/answer.py?answer=35889
<Snowdrift> CheshaNeko, ага и обновление уже фигачит
<Snowdrift> invision, я юзаю его только для реал монитторинга загрузки канала но если просто ввожу vnstat показывает статистику с временем 24
<xps_> как выглядит команда перевода в ждущий режим?
<AndreX> /etc/acpi/hibernate.sh
<AndreX> вроде
<xps_> AndreX, спасибо!
<AndreX> pm-hibernate точнее
<xps_> ага
<dlumv> Мы пришли к выводy, что каждый произвольно выбранный предикативно абсорбирyющий обьект рациональной мистической индyкции можно дискретно детерминировать с аппликацией ситyационной парадигмы коммyникативно-фyнкционального типа при наличии детекторн
<dlumv> о- архаического дистрибyтивного образа в Гилбертовом конвергенционном пространстве, однако при параллельном колаборационном анализе спектрографичеких множеств, изоморфно релятивных к мyльтиполос к мyльтиполосным гиперболическим параболоидам, инт
<dlumv> ерпретирyющим антропоцентрический многочлен Нео-Лагранжа, возникает позиционный сигнификатизм гентильной теории психоанализа, в резyльтате чего надо принять во внимание следyющее: посколькy не только эзотерический, но и экзистенциальный апперцепци
<dlumv> онированный энтрополог антецедентно пассивизированный высокоматериальной сyбстанцией, обладает призматической идиосинхрацией
<dlumv> ктонить объяснит откуда это?
<dlumv> и что это все значит?
<skai> @voice dlumv
<AndreX> !paste | dlumv
<ubuntuhelp> dlumv: Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.pro , http://paste.ubuntu.com или http://paste.org.ru
<dlumv> а, сорь
<dlumv> http://paste.kde.org/5466/
<dlumv> так лучше?
<dlumv> так что это все значит?
<altef> hello
<AndreX> dlumv: офтоп
<dlumv> AndreX: =(
<dlumv> лан, пофиг
<altef> люди
<altef> как мне подключиться на другой сервер?
<dlumv> altef: клиент какой?
<altef> xchat
<dlumv> =/
<dlumv> там разве нет настроек серверов?
<altef> какой клиент посоветуйте?? просто не знаю, какие тут нормальны
<dlumv> ну мне KVIrc нравится
<Snowdrift> мне xchat
<altef> я на линуксе только начал сидеть
<dlumv> Snowdrift: как там в xchat подключение создается?
<altef> раньше на винде был
<altef> а где можно kvirc скачать?
<Snowdrift> dlumv, в меню )
<dlumv> altef: на оффсайте
<Snowdrift> dlumv, в меня
<Snowdrift> dlumv, в меню меняй
<altef> а можно ссылку?)
<dlumv> Snowdrift: да мне то без разницы, лучше чуваку объясни )
<Snowdrift> altef, ctrl+s далее править
<dlumv> altef: http://tinyurl.com/6zj55ql
<dlumv> altef: первое, что должен уметь линуксоид - уметь гуглить )
<altef> :)
<Snowdrift> xchat много там всего есть
<altef> а есть что нибудь получше wine? а то глючит все, если запускаю приложения от виндовс
<dlumv> altef: что такое "глючит все"?
<Snowdrift> а какая у тебя wine?
<Snowdrift> там же настроек огого го го
<dlumv> Snowdrift: да там ниче по хорошему настраивать то и не надо.
<dlumv> Snowdrift: шрифты поставить, directx, ну еще по мелочи
<Snowdrift> я щас 1.3 юзаю у меня старкрафт2 ставится прям щас
<dlumv> Snowdrift: ты масс эффект 2 не запускал?
<Snowdrift> неа
<altef> 1.2.2
<dlumv> короче играет норм, но видео тормозят как не знаю кто
<dlumv> altef: обновляйся
<altef> а как?)))
<Snowdrift> altef, http://www.winehq.org/download/
<dlumv> Snowdrift: ога, щас научишь ) исходники скачает, и еще будет спрашивать че с ними делать )
<Snowdrift> я в первые ставлю игру
<Snowdrift> сколько лет сидел на маке серваки на лине
<dlumv> altef: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Snowdrift> и все кончился мак дома пересел на лин + тема макубунту
<dlumv> Snowdrift: гы
<CheshaNeko> dlumv: только вот не прокатит
<dlumv> CheshaNeko: почему?
<Snowdrift> ага
<Snowdrift> там 1.2
<CheshaNeko> dlumv: в убуунту репах старый вайн
<CheshaNeko> dlumv: нужен ppa
<xps>  
<dlumv> ааааааа, ну да
<altef> у меня linux mint!
<Snowdrift> http://www.winehq.org/download/deb
<dlumv> там же пакет отдельный
<dlumv> altef: mint это та же убунта, только с кучей лишнего хлама )
<CheshaNeko> altef: а почему не убунту?
<CheshaNeko> altef: тут канал убунту! ставь убунт у!
<xps> как выглядит команда перехода в ждущий режим?
<dlumv> xps: shutdown походу с каким нить параметром
<romankrv> Подскажите плиз   как в bash из какой либо переменной взять первый несколько сиволов,
<altef> я не разбираюсь) мне сказали что она лучше)
<CheshaNeko> altef: она хуже
<Snowdrift> :)
<dlumv> Bolgenos ставьте )
<altef> интересно чем?)
<Snowdrift> слаку
<Snowdrift> )
<skai> @kick dlumv
<Snowdrift> для десктопа из линя убунту лудше
<Snowdrift> имхо
<dlumv> за что?
<skai> dlumv: оффтоп и разведение флейма
<dlumv> skai: хм. дистрибутивы убунты это оффтоп? не знал
<skai> dlumv: дистрибутивы - нет.но это и не дистрибутив.
<Snowdrift> она на дебиане чтоле основана?
<dlumv> да ну? взяли убунту, поменяли чутка, добавили программ. чем не дистрибутив?
<AndreX> test
<ubuntuhelp> AndreX, Есть контакт.
<AndreX> xps: яж тебе сказал sudo pm-hibernate
<xps> это спящий, а мне ждущий надо
<andreylosev> sudo pm-suspend
<swine> гм.  Bolgenos это же тоже убунта
<xps> andreylosev, то что надо!!!
<skai> @voice swine
<swine> skai, вот спасибо, мил человек
<Nastya> ghbdtn dctv
<Nastya> hi there!
<dlumv> skai: тебе уже три человека сказали что это убунта )
<Nastya> тут был чувак который предлагал виртуальную машину за недорого
<AndreX> ))
<Nastya> где он?
<skai> dlumv: и что?три флеймовода могут пополнить бан лист на сегодня
<Nastya> skai: привет!
<swine> skai, за 1 фразу бана многовато
<dlumv> skai: ну если у вас это флейм... я не представляю тогда как вы называете реальный флейм
<skai> swine: за разведение флейма можешь отправиться на отдых на пару часиков
<xps> прикиньте, даже нет продолжает работать в дущем режиме
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: уйми нагохака
<inkvizitor68sl> а?
<artus> skai, четут7
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: верни мну на толксы
<inkvizitor68sl> оО
<inkvizitor68sl> skai, да я сам зайти не могу
<skai>  Cannot join channel (+i) - you must be invited?
<inkvizitor68sl> * Cannot join #linuxtalks (Channel is invite only)
<skai> ы
<skai> artus: инфайти нас на канал
<Nastya> skai: правильно говорить  Кого/чего "меня"
<nAgoHaK> inkvizitor68sl: доигралися)
<Snowdrift> xps, питание сетевой же не рубануло
<inkvizitor68sl> nAgoHaK, /mode -i  сделай ка ; )
<artus> хы
<nAgoHaK> inkvizitor68sl: а зачем?)
<inkvizitor68sl> * nAgoHaK sets mode +i #linuxtalks
<melory> Есть у кого-нибудь книга по ubuntu. "для чайников"? в электронном виде?
<skai> artus: терь инка
<Nastya> подскажите как понять какие процессы мешают отмонтированию диска?
<skai> artus: а.уже все:)
<Snowdrift> melory, http://help.ubuntu.ru/manual/%D0%B2%D0%B2%D0%B5%D0%B4%D0%B5%D0%BD%D0%B8%D0%B5
<melory> Спасибо :-*
<Snowdrift> ps aux
<inkvizitor68sl> Nastya, насколько недорогая?
<inkvizitor68sl> Nastya, или "любое гавно, лишь бы дешевле 8 баксов" ?
<Nastya> inkvizitor68sl: мне там только  SVN сервер с исходиками и мегабайт 100-200 на документы
<Nastya> цена обсуждаема
<inkvizitor68sl> пинги важны?
<Nastya> +/- - в пределах разумного
<inkvizitor68sl> в общем если надо совсем дешево - http://www.burst.net/linvps.shtml
<xps> Snowdrift, у меня не сетевая, а edge
<Nastya> траффика через виртуалку будут копейки
<inkvizitor68sl> если дешево, но в европе - то http://fastvps.ru/vds/
<inkvizitor68sl> если нужны хорошие вдс за 15 евриков (2.6 ггц, гиг памяти, KVM) - то ко мне.
<Nastya> инки, ты меня спас прямо
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: надо было со своих начинать:)
<inkvizitor68sl> мои дорогие всё таки
<inkvizitor68sl> хоть и аналоги стоят по 2к
<skai> зато качественные:)
<Nastya> мне надо для U.S
<inkvizitor68sl> ну это да
<Nastya> так как оттуда все будет тянуться в основном
<inkvizitor68sl> даа... никому на руси вдски ен нужны уже =)
<Nastya> почему -- мне вот нужны
<skai> Nastya: те на америке нужны
<melory> всем пока
<inkvizitor68sl> дада
<inkvizitor68sl> melory, ага, заходи по ночам если что
<inkvizitor68sl> когда я тут хД
<Nastya> слушай, а вот туда можно же  LAMP поставить?
<inkvizitor68sl> Nastya, можно. но не нужно )
<Nastya> ну на вот этот кусок виртуальной машины за 200 рублей в месяц
<melory> С пивом? ;)
<inkvizitor68sl> OpenVZ же
<Nastya> почему не нужно?
<inkvizitor68sl> melory, с вопросами
<melory> Обязательно.
<Nastya> инки, то есть оно работать не будет или что?
<inkvizitor68sl> Nastya, потому что openvz + 256 метров памяти + LAMP + ещё ченибудь = падающие процессы
<Nastya> а то у меня тут подружка попросила себе сайтик -- я бы его туда же и запихала.
<inkvizitor68sl> увидишь что то вроде
<inkvizitor68sl> # reboot
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: хош лампу и прочее - бери инковское:)
<inkvizitor68sl> bash: unable to fork: not enough memory
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: неможет вилку?
<skai> ;)
<inkvizitor68sl> Nastya, http://debian.pro/147
<skai> *work же
<Nastya> оно  утверждает что Memory: 512MB GUARANTEED
<inkvizitor68sl> Nastya, там в самом низу читай
<inkvizitor68sl> а, ну тогда норм
<inkvizitor68sl> блин! работа!
<inkvizitor68sl> чтож я забываю то вечно >_<
<Nastya> Хм, ребята, что бы я без вас делала!
<skai> Nastya: добыла бы тоже самое, но в три раза дороже
<Nastya> то есть мне нужна виртуалка на  KVM с 500 мегабайт
<inkvizitor68sl> Nastya, KVM никто не продает
<inkvizitor68sl> в смысле из хостеров
<Nastya> только ты?
<inkvizitor68sl> угу
<Galaxy2000> а с какой версии kvm протокол spice поддерживается ?
<Nastya> inkvizitor68sl: скинь свое коммерческое предложение :)
<Galaxy2000> или там отдельно надо на виртуалку ПО ставить ?
<inkvizitor68sl> Nastya, 2.6 ггц, 1 гб памяти, 600 трафика, 60 hdd, vnc, любое монтирование, прочий фарш - 500 или 550 в месяц в зависимости от периода оплаты
<inkvizitor68sl> Galaxy2000, у нас пока нету
<inkvizitor68sl> ени в дебе, ни в убунте
<inkvizitor68sl> да и в рхеве нету
<Galaxy2000> ясно
<inkvizitor68sl> так что 0.12.5+ нужен
<Nastya> inkvizitor68sl: куда платить?
<inkvizitor68sl> Nastya, wm/яд/qiwi/банк
<inkvizitor68sl> Galaxy2000, только зачем он?
<Galaxy2000> ну , интересено поюзать , мб будет профит с этого
<inkvizitor68sl> в смысле чем он лучше серийной консоли или VNC  ?
<Nastya> inkvizitor68sl: qiwi
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: а на мобильный не думаешь брать?
<inkvizitor68sl> skai, могу и на мобильный, только комиссия почти 50%
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: вон мегафон начали переводить с мобильных счетов на карточки банковские
<Nastya> inkvizitor68sl: send me your qiwi account and it will be a deal
<inkvizitor68sl> Nastya, на vlad@debian.pro кидай что поставить нужно, как диск поделить (/, /home, swap или что там ещё), нужен ли vnc. 1 день теста в любом случае бесплатно
<inkvizitor68sl> я пока на работу доеду
<Galaxy2000> инки ты одмином выкалываешь ?
<inkvizitor68sl> Galaxy2000, тех поддержкой =)
<inkvizitor68sl> ну по трудовой
<inkvizitor68sl> Galaxy2000, уже представляешь, какие там админы ) ?
<Galaxy2000> а по факту ?
<Galaxy2000> ну , дядьки наверно
<inkvizitor68sl> а по факту я много где работаю. и админом, и эникейщиком
<Galaxy2000> ну наверняка есть один пузайтый дядька
<GregIlya> Привет всем!
<skai> ага.инки пузатый дядька
<Galaxy2000> который типа енвангелист всея предприятия
<GregIlya> Не подскажите,Могу я как нить добавить blender 2.56 в список приложений???
<inkvizitor68sl> GregIlya, ым? в плане поставить или ярлык создать?
<inkvizitor68sl> Galaxy2000, евангелист то я =)
<Galaxy2000> аа )
<inkvizitor68sl> а вот админы правда звери
<inkvizitor68sl> скоро ещё KVM виртуалки в москве будут =)
<Galaxy2000> так  , как они тебя до эникейства допускают
<GregIlya> не я его скачал,он из папки по екзешинку запускается,а я хочу его добавить в приложения\графика
<alsp> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<Snowdrift> !ati
<ubuntuhelp> Руководство установки драйвера для видеокарты ATI: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/установка_драйвера_ati (eng): https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI См так же: World of Warcraft с картами ATI: !ati-wow
<Galaxy2000> что происходит ?
<inkvizitor68sl> лан, я в метро пошел
<AndreX> GregIlya: чё парицо так sudo apt-get blender2.5
<Galaxy2000> ну , довай
<AndreX> блин sudo apt-get insatall blender2.5
<Galaxy2000> мои дорогие друзья со светящимися красным светом глазами ... ответте пожалуйста на вопрос  : есть ли жизнь под линуксом ? и как извести винду ?
<GregIlya> там 2.56
<artus> аптитуд пользуй ) он кошернее)
<artus> молча, береш и изводиш) можно начать с пофайлового удаления из system*
<artus> ))
<GregIlya> ну дак ко подскажет??
<artus> Galaxy2000, а жизнь она есть ) она не может не есть )
<artus> GregIlya, и да, если есть желание раз в пятилетку поиграть то офтопик на отдельный винт и на полочку ) пусть лежит) как гритоцо фанатизм хорош в меру )
<artus> GregIlya, тебе
<artus> рррррррр
<artus> Galaxy2000, тубу дубль 2 )
<GregIlya> Я хорошо моделю,тока в максе,щас на блендере учусь так как на линукс переехал...
<artus> GregIlya, потсем тут екзешник к приложениям гравике ? он во вкладке вайна живеть ) чтоб не разводить бардак
<artus> * причем
<GregIlya> ну там не экзешник,а как в линуксе это называется...
<artus> очепятки таакие очепятки (((
<artus> так и назыаетцо)
<Galaxy2000> в линуксе эльфешник =)
<AndreX> бинарник
<artus> ну малоли) может он под вайном макс гоняет)
<GregIlya> ну ладно,буду знать)Так кто нить скажет или нет как этот бинарник добавить в список приложений,который в левом верхнем углу???
<alsp> Система - параметры - главное меню
<GregIlya> точнее сказать исполняемый файл)
<GregIlya> ок,сСпасибо щас гляну...
<Galaxy2000> ну , а это поделитесь профилем на xchat для apparmor
<GregIlya> А виджеты есть на убунту?
<alsp> как запускать/останавливать vpn соединения, созданные network-manager`ом в терминале?
<inkvizitor68sl> Man network-manager
<Galaxy2000> killall openvpn =)
<inkvizitor68sl> Galaxy не прокатит
<Galaxy2000> почему ?
<inkvizitor68sl> потому что openvpn это openvpn
<inkvizitor68sl> Nm им рулить вообще не имеет
<Galaxy2000> killall pppd тогда
<inkvizitor68sl> он только про pptp, pppoe, l2tp знает
<artus> нафиг для опенвпн nm ?
<inkvizitor68sl> Ppptd/pppd это серверы)
<Galaxy2000> ну , это для удобства под десктопом
<Galaxy2000> работает сносно
<Galaxy2000> ну всё же красноглазить
<Galaxy2000> *не всё
<inkvizitor68sl> тут про обычный впн речьэ
<Galaxy2000> а что это за обычный впн ? :D
<Galaxy2000> pptp ?
<inkvizitor68sl> в общем как поднимать - в мане надо смотерть, а глушить - ifconfig ppp0 down
<inkvizitor68sl> да
<inkvizitor68sl> или л2тп
<inkvizitor68sl> как то в метро все таки скучно
<inkvizitor68sl> и ssh томозит
<Galaxy2000> а там инет ловит чтоле ?
<Galaxy2000> через сотовый в инет ползаешь ?
<inkvizitor68sl> угу
<Galaxy2000> всмысле через 3G модем ?
<inkvizitor68sl> нет, просто с телефона сижу
<inkvizitor68sl> ноутбук лениво доставать
<inkvizitor68sl> андроид же)
<Galaxy2000> аа )
<Galaxy2000> и даже b неподумал бы что у тебя цштмастдай стоит )
<inkvizitor68sl> мм7
<copyerfiled> добрый вечер
<Galaxy2000> >copyerfiled ну превед
<inkvizitor68sl> ну вообще есть куда более православные линупсы на телефоны
<inkvizitor68sl> маемо, опенмоко
<inkvizitor68sl> но девайсы неудобные
<inkvizitor68sl> а нокия все равно идиоты -)
<inkvizitor68sl> акции их в попе -)
 * inkvizitor68sl нашел новую фичу в своем ирц клиенте. все таки его писал гений, да. 
<inkvizitor68sl> Ping
<Galaxy2000> это акционеры
<artus> inkvizitor68sl, че там ?
<Galaxy2000> в рот их чих пых ... пригрели элопа на своей груди (который дурак по словарю ожигова)
<copyerfiled> люди, братья, человеки, вот такая проблема, при включении компа если небыл подключен монитор, позднее подключив его на экране будет фига, тоесть нет сигнала, как исправить?
<inkvizitor68sl> оО
<AndreX> перезагрузить комп
<inkvizitor68sl> это в убунте или железо7
<copyerfiled> дак нет я имею ввиду что если мониторы был подеплен перед запуском компа то все работает
<Galaxy2000> удали /etc/xorg.conf из безопасного режима или это ты друг про виндупс говоришь ?
<Galaxy2000>  /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<AndreX> Galaxy2000, не в них дело
<Galaxy2000> а че в чем дело ?
<AndreX> Galaxy2000, он моник подцепил при включеном компе
<Galaxy2000> аа
<copyerfiled> может то что видюха встроенная?
<copyerfiled> может гдето в биосе можно настроить принудительное включение?
<AndreX> copyerfiled, есть такая кнопка reset называетцо
<inkvizitor68sl> попроьуй подцепи монитор, пока система грузится
<inkvizitor68sl> так же будет или нет
<copyerfiled> просто проблема откуда тянется, это сервер, я управляю его рабочим столом по vnc, и если вдруг мне приспичило ребутнуть, что не так редко бывает, то приходится оцеплять монитор и тащить и подцеплять к серверу что крайне неудобно, иначе vnc также не будет 
<inkvizitor68sl> если так же - ковыряй железо, если нет - иксорг
<copyerfiled> ааааа ребят я говорю что если монитор подцеплен то все робит
<copyerfiled> но мне нужно чтоб сервер принудительно давал на видяху сигнал при старте
<copyerfiled> чтоб не бегать каждый раз с монитором не подцеплять
<AndreX> copyerfiled, короче если комп включил без моника то при его подключении он и небудет работать
<copyerfiled> да
<romankrv> линуксойд это обидняче слово?
<AndreX> romankrv: кому как мне лично поф
<copyerfiled> какбы с точки зрения если бы это был обычный комп то неудобств никаких
<copyerfiled> но это сервер
<AndreX> а у этого сервера ssh нет ?
<copyerfiled> есть все есть
<copyerfiled> но некоторые задачи намного удобней делать через визуалку
<AndreX> какие например
<copyerfiled> например открыть браузер и сделать бекап мускул баз
<copyerfiled> удобней редактировать прямо там конфиги
<alsp> exit
<AndreX> выпоняй команды с $ для графических утилит
<copyerfiled> да не это не вариант, я понимаю, что альтернатива это тоже хорошо, но сейчас хотелось бы именно этого
<Galaxy2000> наверняка видаха встроеная
<copyerfiled> дак да
<Galaxy2000> я читал статью про интеловские встроеные виюхи
<copyerfiled> а если поставить невстроенную она будет нормально работать?
<Galaxy2000> там надо насдо настроить xorg.conf особым образом
<Galaxy2000> скорее всего да
<copyerfiled> мм каким?
<Galaxy2000> непомню уже , но что то там прописать надо
<artus> copyerfiled, что, саморазбанился? )
<Galaxy2000> у мну на работе такео было
<Galaxy2000> на рабочем компе
<copyerfiled> привет artus нет зашел через пингвин
<artus> ))
<artus> copyerfiled, а не пускает под иксчатом ?
<copyerfiled> хорошо нашел мануал шас почитаю что за зверь такой этот ксорг
<copyerfiled> artus неа пишет забанен
<artus> copyerfiled, т оглюки иксчата )
<copyerfiled> ясно
<AndreX> copyerfiled, гугли на тему горячее подключение монитора
<copyerfiled> ок спасибо
<Galaxy2000> там модуль ядра подгрузить надо , это в xorg.conf прописывается
<Galaxy2000> пходу без монитора он негрузится ...
<Galaxy2000> автоматом
<copyerfiled> какбы я думаю дело в том что видюха встроенная и система видя что моник неиспользуется отключает ее чтоб не выделять памяти
<Galaxy2000> типа того
<Galaxy2000> ну мну как поставил потом видюху  nvidia b таких проблем не было
<copyerfiled> тоесть можно загрузиться без монитора потом подключить его и он будет работать?
<Galaxy2000> ну да
<Galaxy2000> просто попробуй
<copyerfiled> есть конечно вариант, купить за 400р аквариумный монитор и включать только на загрузку, но какбы место занимает :)
<Galaxy2000> ну и в xorg я тоже правил - заработало
<Galaxy2000> dbl.[e для игр поставил =)
<Galaxy2000> видюху
<copyerfiled> попробую
<Galaxy2000> skai как дела ?
<Galaxy2000> агрессивный ты модераст , ты по что мну забанил вчера ?
<ppshah> подскажите плиз как в гноме запретить блокировать экран когда запущены некот-е приложения, типа вайна видео проигрывателя, флеша из браузера и все такое, задолбало если честно играть на джосте и постоянно дергать мышью
<edgbla> ppshah: отключить выключение монитора и скринсейверы наверное.
<Galaxy2000> ну на сколько знаю в винде есть фунция в winapi  которою вызывает приложение чтобы запретить скринсейверу показываться на глаза
<Galaxy2000> в линуксе устроено стопудова так же
<Galaxy2000> это недоделка джосте
<Galaxy2000> а вот на счет того как запретить хз
<ppshah> приложение вроде как активно, а моник один хртухнет
<ppshah> технет
<ppshah> тухнет
<artus> а вырубить в настройках скринсейвера религия не позволяет?
<ppshah> да там не скрин, а сессия блокируется
<artus> вернее гноме павер пропертис
<Galaxy2000> ну сессия блокируется при запуске сейвера
<artus> ну дык , потому и блокируетцо , выключи нафиг
<Galaxy2000> надо  сделать так чтобы он не запускался
<artus> ну умеет вайн рулить скринсейвером как тот же мплеер
<ppshah> выключить то не проблемма, а вот как потом, заставить его включиться если я напр фильм не смотрю
<artus> а придумывать всякие обвязки всеравно дольше и геморнее чем вбить 3 слова и тыцнуть на 1ну галочку
<Galaxy2000> джосте это что такое ?
<ppshah> экономия эл-ро -эн-ии
<CheshaNeko> ppshah: зачем?
<ppshah> джосте это геймпад
<artus> ppshah, а оно тебе надо?
<artus> от работоспособности скринсейвера у тя чтото зависит?
<ppshah> дык как то неприлично когда моник постоянно включен
<Galaxy2000> на жидко-кристаллический экранах  скринсейвер вообще помоему неважен
<CheshaNeko> ppshah: ctrl+alt+l
<CheshaNeko> ppshah: у уходишь в туалет спокойно
<Galaxy2000> это только для ЛТ моников губительно его отсуствие
<ppshah> ))) выход
<artus> ppshah, целых 10ть ват в час економии?
<ppshah> но не тот что нужен
<artus> ну дык , если ушол на долго жмакни на кнопочку выключения )
<artus> CheshaNeko, win+l дочтаточно )
<CheshaNeko> artus: не работает, это ты что-то наколдавал
<ppshah> будем рыть дальше, спасибо за варианты
<edgbla> Galaxy2000: моник тухнет потому что нету инпут активности.
<artus> ppshah, ну дык на форум файна с предявой что у них не отробатывает блокировку скринсейвера
<artus> CheshaNeko, мейби, не помню уже, но вроде ниче не делал, причем как на бубунте работало так и на дебиане работатет
<CheshaNeko> artus: ну значит я что-то наколдовал ^_^
<Galaxy2000> -edgbla  то что тухнет это настраивается в параметрах энергопитания
<Galaxy2000> а вот что скринсейвер вылазит это управляется приложением
<edgbla> причём тут настройки, нету активности - тухнет, что бы ты там не выставил.
<Galaxy2000> через API
<edgbla> и скринсейвер так же.
<Galaxy2000> помоему это все раздельно происходит
<artus> CheshaNeko, ога ) сильное колдунство попалось )
<Galaxy2000> если приложение неотключило вовремя скринсейвер - то он вылазит
<edgbla> по логике приложение и не должно отключать скринсейвер.
<edgbla> это комтыли.
<edgbla> *костыли
<edgbla> только если совсем без инпута которое.
<Galaxy2000> ну это так
<artus> того, если запускаем машинку без монитора физически то nomodeset командуем ядру при загрузке
<artus> чтоб небыло траблов
<edgbla> кароче отключи сринсейвер и dpms и не парься.
<Galaxy2000> а откуда бы гному узнать при каком приложении запускай сейвер ,а при ккаком нед ?
<edgbla> ниоткуда.
<Galaxy2000> хотя конечно стоило бы наверно смотреть приложение в полноэкранном режиме или нед
<Galaxy2000> >inkvizitor68sl ну что думает по этому поводу католическая церковь ?
<inkvizitor68sl> f&
<inkvizitor68sl> а?
<Galaxy2000> Будет ли крестовый поход поход  на виндузятников ?
<Galaxy2000> Будут ли их сжигать или помилуют ?
<inkvizitor68sl> лемминги сами себя убьют, в чем проблема то
<Galaxy2000> ибо заблудшие души
<inkvizitor68sl> а за рейзером нам отправляться не стоит
<Galaxy2000> кто это такой ? :D
<Galaxy2000> Будет ли костёр для Боллмера ?
<inkvizitor68sl> разработчик reiserfs
<inkvizitor68sl> убил жену, за то , что виндузятницей была
<Galaxy2000> серьёзно чтоле ?
<inkvizitor68sl> ну то что убил - серьёзно
<Galaxy2000> что за злые шутки
<inkvizitor68sl> и то что виндузятницей была - тоже
<Galaxy2000> ну он фанатик
<inkvizitor68sl> а вот за что убил - фз )
<Galaxy2000> Ты уже подготавливаешь костёр  для Боллмера ?
<inkvizitor68sl> давно готов)
<Galaxy2000> Влеикий инквизитор
<Galaxy2000> Ну значед будем изгонять из него ересь иском с линуксом
<Galaxy2000> диском
<inkvizitor68sl> пффф
<inkvizitor68sl> диском
<inkvizitor68sl> флешкой
<inkvizitor68sl> на 32 гига
<inkvizitor68sl> со всем дебианом
<Galaxy2000> ну флешкой тоже можно :D
<Galaxy2000> Самого торвльдса на обряд созовём
<Galaxy2000> ТОрвалдса
<inkvizitor68sl> гг
<Galaxy2000> да микросервером с линуксом
<Galaxy2000> размером окторый с флешку
<inkvizitor68sl> таких пока не сделали
<Galaxy2000> как
<Galaxy2000> это
<Galaxy2000> сделали же ж
<inkvizitor68sl> пру?
<inkvizitor68sl> пруф?
<Galaxy2000> на хабре писали же ж
<Galaxy2000> искать в лом =)
<inkvizitor68sl> guru plug ?
<Galaxy2000> ну влешка ипа , а на самом деле там сервер
<inkvizitor68sl> [v
<inkvizitor68sl> хм
<Galaxy2000> с флеш памятью и CPU :D
<inkvizitor68sl> интересненько
<inkvizitor68sl> только в виде БП знаю =)
<User426[web]> Hello, World!
<Galaxy2000> ну , что сказать ? , превед !
<User426[web]> Привет! Под ноут DELL Latitude D531 дрова существуют ?
<skai> User426[web]: да.ищи на оффсайте
<User426[web]> там только по винды.
<skai> User426[web]: ну и?тебе ж дрова были нужны
<Galaxy2000> что ты ?
<Galaxy2000> ты убунту ставил ?
<artus> User426[web], вот с чем с чем  а с делом проблем отродясь небыло ) начиная с d400
<User426[web]> ставил на виртуалке, хочу сейчас на физ. диск залить. А так как делл под виндами без дров нем , туп и глух, поэтому и спрашиваю.
<Galaxy2000> ну что ты
<Galaxy2000> поставь убунту
<Galaxy2000> проверь
<Galaxy2000> наверняка зб всё
<Galaxy2000> или что по идеологиие ближе
<artus> User426[web], да раслабся ты , делы наура подхватываются
<artus> User426[web], запусти ливку, если все работатеь то и будет работать
<Galaxy2000> вот как то поставил хакинтош
<Galaxy2000> конечно хорошая система
<Galaxy2000> но
<User426[web]> ладно, щас буду пробовать...
<UNIm95> inkvizitor68sl:  тут?
<Galaxy2000> но вот после убунту показалось что свободы больше гораздо
<inkvizitor68sl> UNIm95, да
<Galaxy2000> прикинул оценил , решил что лучше убунту
<UNIm95> можешь от меня на хабр весточку кинуть?
<Galaxy2000> конечно если бы не весь гемор с хакинтошем
<Galaxy2000> мб ещё бы подумал , но в послежнее время склоняюсь к тому что в linux простора для телодвижений и творчества больше как ты ни крути  больше
<User426[web]> спасибо! Всем пока! Увидимся!
<Weise> Здрасть
<Weise> разомнем мозги))
<Weise> flash 10 firefox 4 beta 11 ubuntu gnome
<Weise> в фф нету видео
<Weise> звук есть
<Weise> в хроме все есть и видео и звук
<Weise> в чем дело?
<Galaxy2000> флешшь поставил на фф ?
<Weise> да
<Weise> иногда есть видео
<Weise> а обычно белый фон и звук
<inkvizitor68sl> хром поставь
<Weise> стоит
<inkvizitor68sl> в нем смотри флеш.
<Weise> так и делал
<inkvizitor68sl> надеюсь хром то кошерный?
<Weise> но это не по-джедайски)
<Weise> хочу в фф видео
<Weise> все было круто в 10 бете, обновился видое пропало
<inkvizitor68sl> ну так мозилловцам скажи
<inkvizitor68sl> убунта тут причём?
<Weise> ну вдруг кто сталкивался
<Weise> а как флеш обновить?
<inkvizitor68sl> блин... да не юзает тут никто флеш =)
<inkvizitor68sl> тем более никого не парит его версия
<inkvizitor68sl> у меня флеш с хромом вместе обновляется
<inkvizitor68sl> а так - топай к ним на сайт да обновляй
<Galaxy2000> что ты ?
<Galaxy2000> ppa же есть
<Galaxy2000> для флеша
<inkvizitor68sl> вау
<inkvizitor68sl> непрошло и 2х лет!
<inkvizitor68sl> В ваш обозреватель Google Chrome уже встроен проигрыватель Adobe® Flash® Player. Google Chrome будет автоматически обновляться при выходе новых версий Flash Player.
<inkvizitor68sl> гады
<skai> !flash | inkvizitor68sl
<ubuntuhelp> inkvizitor68sl: Чтобы найти 64-битный Flash-плеер - http://goo.gl/QAgNy Обычный - пакет flashplugin-nonfree. Чтобы исправить тормоза в полноэкранном и простом режиме - http://goo.gl/mtnmP
<inkvizitor68sl> skai, толку ) :
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: так обновляется же в репах
<inkvizitor68sl> skai, так он мне как собаке пятая нога =)
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: хром зло и анальный зонд:)
<skystar> ))
<inkvizitor68sl> skai, http://itmages.ru/image/view/130556/659899a3
<inkvizitor68sl> достовляет, не правда ли? )
<skai> че конкретно?
<inkvizitor68sl> флеш играет, а не установлен =)
<skai> и че?флеш вообще не нужен:)а хром зло и анальный зонд:)и это не изменить:)
<inkvizitor68sl> бугога
<skai> а гугель так ваще империя зла
<Weise> гугель все монополизировал
<Weise> задрало
<inkvizitor68sl> не всё
<Weise> ось, браузер, андроид, ютуб etc
<GeoL> Всем привет
<GeoL> Случайно форматнул раздел /home, полдня промучился восстанавливая работу системы
<Weise> :)))
<skystar> Ребят, вот интересно, кто как использует терминал в повседневной работе, помимо настройки серверов, ПО? Может SSH, прослушивание музыки, торренты, джаббер?
<mva> skystar: all of it
<summer_glau> mva: друг твой в 207АК зашел?
<mva> я вот сейчас тут сижу в терминальном клиенте по SSH over IPv6 ;)
<skystar> Ну, а что касается ПО, возможно какие-то экзотические задачи? Стало интересно задать этот вопрос, чтобы расширить горизонт использования терминала.
<mva> summer_glau: 1) он мне не друг, а знакомый. Я irl его даже ниразу не видел, 2) он мне не докладывал, но судя по всему - нет, 3) я ж говорю, зайди сам ппроси - больше шанс, что поможет. :)
<summer_glau> mva: а и хрен с ним пока:)
<mva> skystar: на самом деле в консоли (даже не в графическом эмуляторе терминала, а в tty) можно делать ВСЁ, что ты делаешь в иксах. Абсолютно :)
<skystar> Я вот искал статью, либо сайт, именно по терминальным ПО, нашёл только музыкальное, Аська - джаббер и.т.д., SSH, торренты... Но я так понимаю, это цветочки ))
<inkvizitor68sl> не всё
<inkvizitor68sl> mva, флеш низя
<summer_glau> там даж кино смотреть мона
<GeoL> Из - за чего может быть?
<GeoL> [19:57:36] Обработка DCC SEND запроса от dlumv [~dlumv@90.188.228.156] (DCC SEND Starfleet_command.png 1522328732 49278 482739)
<GeoL> [20:15:12] [ОШИБКА СОКЕТА]: Неизвестная ошибка
<GeoL> [20:15:12] Соединение разорвано [irc.freenode.org (213.232.93.3:6667)]
<GeoL> [20:15:12] Соединение неожиданно разорвалось. Пытаюсь подключиться повторно...
<GeoL> [20:15:22]
<skystar> ну кино когда то видел, недолго правда, надолгое не хватило, смотрел в терминале через vlc кажется
<mva> @voice GeoL
<skystar> И ещё, у меня есть Киндл с интернетом 3G, вот хотелось бі заходить по SSH на свой хост, я так понимаю клиенты онлайн SSH - это из мира фантастики, что нибудь можете посоветовать?
<mva> inkvizitor68sl: 1) можно, man youtube-dl, 2) он и не нужен :)
<mva> skystar: ЩИТО?
<mva> можешь перевести на русский?
<mva> т.е. объяснить более развёрнуто и расшифровать "клиенты онлайн SSH"
<skystar> mva: Пару раз видел, заходишь на сайт, терминал, бери заходи по SSH. Только естественно потом может быть не хорошо. Я правда не заходил, но такое видел.
<altef> всем привет
<altef> ребят подскажите кое что
<Galaxy2000> ну довай
<Galaxy2000> сообщи нам
<altef> как веб камеру подключить?
<altef> я подключил, но ubuntu 0 эмоций
<tankopunk> .
<GeoL> Имею вопрос - почему все подключаются на irc.freenode.net если активен irc.freenode.org? irc.freenode.net даже не пингуется
<GeoL> И по любому отсылает на chat.frenode.net
<inkvizitor68sl> inky@inky-laptop:~$ ping irc.freenode.net
<inkvizitor68sl> PING chat.freenode.net (130.237.188.200) 56(84) bytes of data
<inkvizitor68sl> chat.freenode.net - всего лишь PTR для этого IP
<GeoL> а... понял пакет резерврованных адресов
<inkvizitor68sl> PTR = реверсная dns запись.
<GeoL> Когда уже на IPv6 перейдем?
<inkvizitor68sl> never
<GeoL> надо бы мне DNS какой нибудь независимый от прова вбить, есть подозрение, что иногда подменяет адреса
<inkvizitor68sl> 8.8.8.8 8.8.4.4
<GeoL> это Гугловский?
<inkvizitor68sl> ды
<GeoL> подходит
<mva> GeoL:
<mva> когда ты перейдешь - не знаю
<mva> а я уже три года тут сижу по IPv6
<inkvizitor68sl> а я на виртуалки так пробросить и не могу =(
<inkvizitor68sl> хадство какое то
<mva> выкинь OVZ ;)
<inkvizitor68sl> mva, KVM же
<GeoL> я в сетке за роутером, его придется строить
<mva> GeoL: и?
<inkvizitor68sl> хоть впору поднимай ipv6 брокер на каждом сервере
<inkvizitor68sl> GeoL, aptitude install toredo
<mva> GeoL: у меня дома тоже сетка за роутером, и что? у каждого девайса свой v6-адрес внутри моего префикса. Что дальше? :)
<Galaxy2000> ipv6 ради ipv6 ?
<mva> inkvizitor68sl: тередо - говно
<mva> Galaxy2000 ради Galaxy2000?
<Galaxy2000> оредо разве не гумнософтом приумано 7
<Galaxy2000> mvc  : галакси ради галакси
<mva> mvc?
<mva> фанат конторы из редмонда?
<Galaxy2000> не
<GeoL> роутер от прова, его настройки (IPv6 отключен)
<Galaxy2000> руби контора из редмонда ?
<mva> GeoL: роутер стоит у тебя дома?
<GeoL> да
<GeoL> но доступа к настройкам нет
<mva> GeoL: значит никто не запрещает тебе настраивать его как хочешь
<Galaxy2000> контору из редомнда , инки будет линчевать
<mva> хм
<troubadour> как посмотреть в консоли, какие готовы обновления?
<Galaxy2000> испклись
<GeoL> Вот периодически рвет соединение
<mva> GeoL: значит выкинь его обратно провайдеру и купи ASUS WL500gP ;)
<altef> народ как мне подключиться сюда с kvirc?
<mva> altef: руками
<altef> вот так вас и спрашивай
<GeoL> я через квирк сижу
<altef> ну и как подключиться то сюда?
<Galaxy2000> ruby  on rails
<Galaxy2000> это чо ms ?
<Galaxy2000> mvc опомнись !
<GeoL> настройки-конфигурация серверов
<GeoL> там вбей новый сервер irc.freenode.net
<GeoL> и канал #ubuntu-ru
<|altef|> получилосЬ)
<GeoL> vs hfls
<GeoL> мы рады
<|altef|> :)
<nesusvet> привет, это снова я
<nesusvet> :)
<nesusvet> Есть жалющие найти работы в Москве?
<inkvizitor68sl> nesusvet, какой?
<|altef|> nesusvet: какую?
<mva> nesusvet: роботы?
<nesusvet> Нужен опыт работы с linux + знание английского, чтобы болтать.
<|altef|> nesusvet: зарпата сколько?
<mva> болтать в чате||по емейл или устно?
<nesusvet> email - суппорт, очень редко нужно болтать устно
<inkvizitor68sl> nesusvet, график? сидеть в офисе надо?
<nesusvet> в чате - это тоже частое явление
<nesusvet> Да надо сидеть в офисе с 10 до 8
<|altef|> а девчонок много работает там?)
<inkvizitor68sl> понятно, в топку.
<nesusvet> Очень много художников, профи в программировании и прочеее.
<nesusvet> Этой гейминдустрия
<nesusvet> Серваки работают на убунте
<nesusvet> Работа серьезная и перспективная.
<inkvizitor68sl> nesusvet, > сидеть в офисе с 10 до 8
<nesusvet> Это плохо?
<inkvizitor68sl> > Серваки работают на убунте
<nesusvet> Это плохо?
<inkvizitor68sl> уже говорит о том, что вы не знаете, как работают линукс админы....
<nesusvet> Я сам админ со стажем 10 лет )
 * inkvizitor68sl ни разу не появлялся в офисе конторы, которую админит уже больше полугода
<nesusvet> исключительно unix админ
<inkvizitor68sl> и вообще контора километров за...эээ...
<inkvizitor68sl> сколько там до иркутска то от москвы...
<inkvizitor68sl> nesusvet, в общем описываю ситуацию для вашего случая =)
<inkvizitor68sl> если зарплата меньше 30
<inkvizitor68sl> то пойдут только студенты
<inkvizitor68sl> при том младших курсов
<nesusvet> Короче, если нужна работа, то я её могу прдложить. Кому интересно пишите в личку.
<inkvizitor68sl> а они сидеть в день не могут
<nesusvet> Зарплата намного выше 30
<nesusvet> и работа требует полной отдачи. Студен английского как  правило хоро знать не будет.
<inkvizitor68sl> nesusvet, ну я то знаю =)
<nesusvet> Я же написал "как правило"
<inkvizitor68sl> nesusvet, оставь контакты, я млугу предложу. только вилку зарплаты тоже стоит указать
<nesusvet> denis.mekshun@yandex.ru. Всё остальное через переписку ;). Спасибо.
<inkvizitor68sl> сча кину
<Domovoynafany> Всем привет! Очень нужна помощь! Пожайста, подскажите, как восстановить загрузчик Ubuntu. она у меня с windows 7 стояла...
<nesusvet> Пока....
<inkvizitor68sl> стой
<inkvizitor68sl> стооооой
<nesusvet> А--а-а
<nesusvet> ??
<inkvizitor68sl> nesusvet, что на серверах из софта то?
<inkvizitor68sl> лампа, свн ?
<nesusvet> Нет никаких лам и свн, за исключением стандартных БД postgres + mysq. Плюс свои больше сервера на java
<nesusvet> mysql*
<nesusvet> клавиатура залипает, раз в год из дома пишу :)
<xps_> Domovoynafany>~Как восстановить GRUB помощи LiveCD Ubuntu Linux.
<xps_> Загружаемся с LiveCD Ubuntu и открываем терминал.
<xps_> >sudo grub
<xps_> Ищем где установлен GRUB командой
<xps_> >find /boot/grub/stage1
<xps_> Теперь смотрим, что команда нам вывела. Например, у меня это (hd0,2), значит следующая команда будет
<xps_> >root (hd0,2)
<nesusvet> c SVN работать нужно, еще не плохо понимаение PXE + DHCP
<xps_> (Если у вас не (hd0,2), а например (hd1,3), то вы должны выполнить команду root (hd1,3))
<xps_> Теперь устанавливаем GRUB в нужный раздел командой
<xps_> >setup (hd0)
<xps_> И выходим из оболочки GRUB
<xps_> >quit
<xps_> Загрузчик восстановлен.
<inkvizitor68sl> nesusvet, ок, скинул
<xps_> зачем только искал..
<mva> nesusvet: а почему зарплата - такой секрет?
<nesusvet> спасибо. Завтра рабочий день я посмотрю... Сегодня уже спать
<mva> темните? :)
<inkvizitor68sl> ну пока дойдёт до рассылки
<inkvizitor68sl> будет уже послезавтра хД
<nesusvet> Зарплата определяется на собеседовании, но она не мальенькая если сравнивать по Москве в целом.
<inkvizitor68sl> через полтора годика возбмете) ?
<inkvizitor68sl> возьмете) ?
<nesusvet> Все очень много завист от навыков человека.
<inkvizitor68sl> будет уже 2.5 года саппорта в англоязычном хостинге, лол.
<mva> » зарплата определяется на собеседовании « тем не менее, у нее должны быть рамки. Хочется же знать, на что рассчитывать
<mva> а то знаешь ли, в некоторых конторах за работу, которая стоит 80+ тысяч иногда хотят платить 15 (для примера и никак не связанно с этой вакансией)
<nesusvet> Если быть честным, я не работодатель, я просто начальнику помогаю в поиске. Так как в отдел нужен ещё один человек, все заплаты определяет он. У нас в конторе никто не знает ничьей ЗП.
<mva> и да, /me всё равно пока что в Томске и планирует в ДС вернуться только через N времени.
<nesusvet> Схема проста нужно резюме, я даю начальнику, а он уже разговаривает.
<AzaWings> как правильно пропатчить файл файлом с расширением patch и можно ли для етого использовать geany?
<inkvizitor68sl> резюме? от линуксоидов) ?
 * inkvizitor68sl никогда не писал резюме
 * inkvizitor68sl получает 1 килоевро за свободный график
<nesusvet> Да, резюме от линуксовдов... Ты прделагаешь собеседовать без резюме?
<mva> AzaWings: подключить файл файлом?
<mva> а, пропатчить
<mva> пардон, уже сплю
<inkvizitor68sl> nesusvet, а что вы ожидаете в нем увидеть? )
<mva> AzaWings: Alt+F2 -> gnome-terminal -> patch -p1 patchname.patch
<nesusvet> ЧТо значит ожидаем увидеть? Лично мне всё равно кого я уижу, главное, чтобы дело своё знал.
<mva> nesusvet: а в чем состоит дело? сидеть на телефоне и заниматься хелпдеском, или таки администрировать сервера? :)
<inkvizitor68sl> не, без обид. Но я уже читал резюме хороших спецов-админов.
<nesusvet> спецов-админов в кавычках?
<inkvizitor68sl> ента жесть. судя по резюме одна девочка ничего не знала. взяли, думали - научим
<inkvizitor68sl> ушла работать в мин обороны инженером MOC
<inkvizitor68sl> NOC*
<nesusvet> Нет, тут есть конкретные вопросы и нам нужны конкретные знания.
<nesusvet> учить никого не будем, доучить -- да.
<nesusvet> учить -- нет.
<mva> nesusvet: ну, обычно работодатель освещает, какие нужны знания, чтобы человеку просто так не нервничать и не мотаться :)
<inkvizitor68sl> вообще, блин, надо что то искать
<inkvizitor68sl> но меня никуда не берут.
<inkvizitor68sl> хотя и всем я подхожу.
<inkvizitor68sl> хехехе
<nesusvet> Я уже почти всё сказал :). В общем из глубоких знаний : NFS, DHCP + PXE, mysql, postgres -- базы на уровне админа, с понимание, что тако репликация, чего ждать если дампить базу под нагрузкой и т.д. Т.е. нужно знание с точки зрения админа. Понимание зачем нужен рейд и типы
<nesusvet>  рейдов. SSH - с понимание как делать ключи, как происходит авторизация. Понимание работы процессов в линуксе... Как работает svn, как ставить баги.
<inkvizitor68sl> понятно, задачи для первого уровня нашего саппорта
<nesusvet> :)
<inkvizitor68sl> ну кроме постгра, ибо у нас его никто не юзает
<inkvizitor68sl> а по поводу дампа под нагрущзкой
<inkvizitor68sl> выкручиваем кеши
<inkvizitor68sl> юзамбэкапилку от перконы
<mva> » svn
<mva> » mysql
<inkvizitor68sl> вуаля - бэкап в 40 гб делается без проблем для приложений
 * mva взгрустнулось
<nesusvet> inkvizitor68sl: у нас БД бывают и 250 гиг
<nesusvet> Ж)
<nesusvet> Твой вариант очень плохой...
<nesusvet> :)
<inkvizitor68sl> та там хоть террабайт
<nesusvet> Но не переживай, мы тебе всё расскажем
<inkvizitor68sl> главное, чтобы InnoDB/ExtraDB было
<mva> ну, терабайт в кеши не засунешь
<mva> даже с ramzswap
<mva> ;)
<inkvizitor68sl> mva, да не, кеши там нужны гигов в 5
<mva> это смотря где
<nesusvet> inkvizitor68sl: резюме не вижу.
<mva> на хостинге - да, хватит
<inkvizitor68sl> nesusvet, я студент =)
<mva> а на игровом кластере - фигушки
<nesusvet> курс какой?
<inkvizitor68sl> nesusvet, 4й
<nesusvet> будет 5-й, 6-й?
<inkvizitor68sl> 5й будет, само собой
<mva> nesusvet: олсо, я могу своё резюме прислать подразниться, но я сейчас в ссылке Томске на неопределённый срок :)
<inkvizitor68sl> mva, а зачем в кеши загонять всё то?
<inkvizitor68sl> mva, на чтение перкона не блокирует
<nesusvet> mva: английский?
<inkvizitor68sl> на запись за время лока одной таблицы 5 гб вряд ли набежит
<inkvizitor68sl> если набегает - руки проектировщику оторвать
<nesusvet> mva: сможешь поддержать разговор?
<nesusvet> написать доку?
<mva> nesusvet: ну, на уровне «общаться на англоязычных каналах в IRC//Jabber» и переписки по емейлу. Словарный запас и произношение за 5 лет без практики подрастерял, но когда-то даже американцы хвалили :)
<nesusvet> сколько будешь ещё в Томске.
<mva> долго :)
<nesusvet> ну сколько?
<nesusvet> месяц, три, два
<mva> ну, минимум пол года
<mva> ибо ребенок
<mva> и второй вот-вот родится
<mva> :)
<nesusvet> Т.е. у тебя там семья?
<mva> угу
<mva> жене в Мск не нравится
<mva> пришлось переехать к ней :)
<nesusvet> Мне тоже, но жена из Москвы и увы этой полный фейл с переездом.
<nesusvet> Ладно, mva пришли резюме на всякий случай.
<nesusvet> inkvizitor68sl: твоё я тоже жду ;)
<mva> и да, по поводу "поддержать разговор" — впринципе смогу, но, опять же за 5 лет без практики устного общения — у меня уж словарный запас и произношение на уровне дай бог, если 9 класса осталось :) если не 6го :)
<mva> nesusvet: завтра, ок? а то оно на домашнем сервере лежит, а я сейчас не дома :)
<nesusvet> mva: Ну--у я вот свой дотянул.. Тут будет хорошая практика подтянуть заново.
<nesusvet> denis.mekhsun@yandex.ru
<inkvizitor68sl> nesusvet, debian.pro
<nesusvet> denis.mekshun@yandex.ru сорри
<inkvizitor68sl> так проще хД
<nesusvet> inkvizitor68sl: Пойми, я не могу начальнику на стол блог положить, ему надо резуюме :)/
 * inkvizitor68sl злобно посмотрел на грина, который зажал домен под моё резюме
<nesusvet> резюме...
<mva> :)
<inkvizitor68sl> nesusvet, я во вторник-среду кину тебе на почту, всё равно для яндекса писать
<nesusvet> :)
<inkvizitor68sl> не, работать в яндекс я не пойду.
<inkvizitor68sl> там няшные курсы
<nesusvet> Хорошо. Яндекс -- этой полный фейл. Мне их саппорт когда-то ответил через  год после того как я написал.
<inkvizitor68sl> лол
<inkvizitor68sl> у нас 15 минут на ответ на хостинге =)
<inkvizitor68sl> ну по стандартным заявкам
<inkvizitor68sl> не чего то вроде "помогите мне отттюнить nginx"
<mva> и как, помогаете? :)
<inkvizitor68sl> помогаем
<inkvizitor68sl> а чего не помочь то - всё равно работает всё как часики
<mva> помоги, вот, мне оттюнить апач, который сидит за nginx'ом, чтобы он вытягивал несколько тысяч коннектов :)
<mva> а то он задолбал уже :)
<inkvizitor68sl> ага, на впске, да =)
<mva> как только становится 2-3 тысячи коннектов - при всей оттюненности mpm — по ссш команда час набирается :)
<mva> а если уж 20000, то вообще бида :)
<mva> inkvizitor68sl: а ты как думал :)
<mva> вообще, да, надо взять дедик уже :)
<inkvizitor68sl> у тебя там wa какой ?
<inkvizitor68sl> да и закешируй ты уже всё в статику, не мучай моск
<inkvizitor68sl> останешься на впске жить
<inkvizitor68sl> вон у меня nginx сейчас радостно 60к коннектов держит - ребята очень радостно качают файлики
<mva> да nginx-то держит
<mva> и да, "всё" в статику не закешируешь
<mva> по крайней мере мне не известно способов
<mva> для вордпресса я, вот, нашел плагин, покруче supercache'a, но я его уже перепилил более, чем на половину :)
<inkvizitor68sl> эээ
<mva> и то, блин. интеграция с фейсбуком отваливается :)
<inkvizitor68sl> сделай страницы в html
<mva> где?
<inkvizitor68sl> прикрути реврайт
<inkvizitor68sl> динамику во фреймы воткни
<mva> О_о
<inkvizitor68sl> нуачо? )
<mva> что-то ты адскую схему советуешь :)
<mva> как это поможет на redmine'e, друпале, Cotoni? :)
<inkvizitor68sl> тогда чеши на дедик, запускай кучу апачей в чруте)
<inkvizitor68sl> на вордпрессе поможет
<mva> ну, на вордпрессе есть realstatic плагин
<mva> который очень годно генерирует статику :)
<inkvizitor68sl> хм
<mva> правда, если >200 записей и over9000 тегов, то это дело до 5 часов происходит, но... издержки производства :)
<troubadour> почему в календаре xfce 23 февраля не помечен красным, как выходной?
<inkvizitor68sl> потому что разрабы xfce живут не на руси
<mva> ж)
 * mva подумал: «осталось 6 часов...»
<inkvizitor68sl> хыхы
<troubadour> опять небось дезодорант подарят
<troubadour> ссссуки
<inkvizitor68sl> хыхы
<inkvizitor68sl> хм
<inkvizitor68sl> чой тоя
<inkvizitor68sl> @voice teska[work]
<inkvizitor68sl> @voice troubadour
<inkvizitor68sl> а я себе на 23е подарю HP microserver
<mva> >_<
<mva> а я хочу AI SmartBook, но мне его никто не подарит :(
<inkvizitor68sl> mva, скок стоит?
<inkvizitor68sl> хм
 * inkvizitor68sl задумался
<mva> inkvizitor68sl: в полном комплекте — $549
<mva> ;)
<inkvizitor68sl> сколько от батареек живет?
<inkvizitor68sl> что за ось ?
<inkvizitor68sl> а, вижу, бунта
<mva> и андроид
<mva> на наладоннике, который вставляется
<mva> когда вставишь - можно переключаться на него одной кнопкой :)
<inkvizitor68sl> http://market.yandex.ru/model.xml?hid=91033&modelid=6489142 что ЭТО ?
<mva> и да, от батареек живет в сумме - порядка 20 часов :)
<inkvizitor68sl> О_О
<mva> в смысле родная + та, что в клаве + та, что в наладоннике
<mva> :)
<inkvizitor68sl> мммм
<mva> но это так, мои расчеты :)
<inkvizitor68sl> а на наладонниковской сколько проживет?
<inkvizitor68sl> и сколько вся конструкция весит?
<mva> блин
<mva> зашел бы к ним на сайт уже
<mva> и увидел бы :)
<inkvizitor68sl> у него название антипоисковое
<mva> там 12k mAh в клаве + 6k mAh в самом планшете и 1,5k mAh в наладоннике
<inkvizitor68sl> эээ
<inkvizitor68sl> стоп
<inkvizitor68sl> наладоннике?
<inkvizitor68sl> а от планшета в чем отличие?
<mva> и да, http://alwaysinnovating.com/products/smartbook.html ;)
<inkvizitor68sl> htm
<mva> ой, да :)
<inkvizitor68sl> вес не написан
<inkvizitor68sl> и андроид тормозить)
<inkvizitor68sl> слушай
<inkvizitor68sl> ты хад =)
<inkvizitor68sl> mva, а оно в инет по 3g умеет?
<UNIm95> artus что значит |znc| ?
<mva> inkvizitor68sl: кто «оно»?
<mva> наладонник, который в комплекте?
<inkvizitor68sl> угу
<mva> нет. вроде, он MID. Судя по всему там только вайфай и нет GSM :)
<inkvizitor68sl> да и вообще всё устройство
<inkvizitor68sl> блин
<inkvizitor68sl> интересная штука
<mva> угу
<inkvizitor68sl> только я не пойму как этим пользоваться ХД
<mva> вайфай и блютус
<mva> inkvizitor68sl: там видюшки есть :)
<inkvizitor68sl> по видюшкам непонятна концепция )
<mva> =)
<inkvizitor68sl> кхы кхы...
<inkvizitor68sl> блин
<inkvizitor68sl> заинтриговал(
<skrishi> я что-то не понял частоту его проца
<skrishi> и памяти мало
<skrishi> что с ним делать то? )
<skrishi> фильмы смотреть и книги читать? )))
<inkvizitor68sl> RSS в метро читать, хы
<inkvizitor68sl> а вот модем бы ему не помешал бы
<inkvizitor68sl> встроенный
<mva> ну... так-то да
<skrishi> я думаю он сделан что бы в фейсбуке сидеть, и больше ни на что не годен (
<mva> skrishi: завидуй молча :)
<inkvizitor68sl> не, тут очень важна батарейка
<inkvizitor68sl> если оно действительно может 20 часов пропахать
<skrishi> mva, да я как бу и не завидую )) я давно переболел техноманией ))))
<skrishi> теперь только горы моя слабость ))
<inkvizitor68sl> гррр
<inkvizitor68sl> теперь мне надо купить 3 девайса
<inkvizitor68sl> минус следующая зарплата(
<skrishi> =)
<inkvizitor68sl> благо, больше мне её тратить не на что
<skrishi> а мне нужно купить снаряги на 120 к рублей ))
<skrishi> а при моих доходах это год на голодном пайке )
<skrishi> так что радуйся )
<inkvizitor68sl> ничо, мне военник скоро покупать =)
<skrishi> а что военники теперь бесплатно не дают? ))
<inkvizitor68sl> ну если идти служить - то он мне уже обойдётся в 12 килоевро
<inkvizitor68sl> + неизвестно через сколько я после армии работу найду
<inkvizitor68sl> и найду ли
<skrishi> мд
<skrishi> я
<skrishi> ну тебе виднее ))
<skrishi> хотя я не ходил и не жалею об этом )
<inkvizitor68sl> а к концу пятого курса год службы в армии может обойтись уже в 24-36 килоевро с легкостью
<skrishi> это типа у тебя зп будет такая большая? )
<inkvizitor68sl> угу
<skrishi> прикольно, что могу сказать )))
<skrishi> я такую зп пока не могу иметь )))
<inkvizitor68sl> так ехай в ДС
<skrishi> дс - это что?
<skrishi> дагистан?
<inkvizitor68sl> дефаулт сити
<mva> inkvizitor68sl: мне бесплатно выдали
<mva> :)
<inkvizitor68sl> хад +)
<skrishi> а это где? )
<mva> при чем вместе со мной лежал в больнице и получал военник парень, за 5к€ ;)
<skrishi> если в америке, то мне путь заказан ))
<mva> skrishi: дефолт сити ака нерезиновск ака москвабад ака москва :)
<skrishi> ква )
<skrishi> не.. мне тяжко там будет.. мы с ней друг друга не перевариваем ))
<inkvizitor68sl> не бывает такого
<skrishi> наверное потому что я Питерец в 3 поколении =))))
<inkvizitor68sl> ну в питере столько же можно
<skrishi> можно, но тяжко )
<inkvizitor68sl> да не
<mva> и да, на будущее
<mva> питер == дс2
<mva> %)
<skrishi> если только в гаспроме работать или своё хорошее дело иметь )
<inkvizitor68sl> skrishi, или админом правильно работать
<mva> ахтунг
<inkvizitor68sl> или вебдевом
<mva> » га_с_пром
<mva> » питер
<mva> если уж в культурной столице так с грамотностью...
<skrishi> меня в вэб не бурут.. ибо вышки нет )))
<mva> эту страну точно ничего уже не спасет :)
<mva> skrishi: у меня нет вышки. я работаю сисадмином уже хренову тучу лет :)
<inkvizitor68sl> skrishi, а кто тебя брать то должен?
<inkvizitor68sl> вебдевы только сами могут зарабатывать много
<mva> дело не в корочке на самом деле, а в послужном списке :)
<inkvizitor68sl> на дядю если батрачить - не заработаешь
<skrishi> Питер - культурная сталица.. всмысле, мы живём в голоде-памятнике, а не потому что тут прям культура ))))
<skrishi> кто такие вэбдевы?
<mva> не правда
<mva> skrishi: ты даже историю не знаешь
<mva> как Пётр порол людей, чтобы приучить к культурному общения
<mva> *нию
<mva> правда, это не повод говорить "поребрик" вместо "бордюр", конечно, но тем не менее :)
<skrishi> mva, правда.. я когда с салихарда приехал, мне плохо было от Питера, от народа тут.. никакого уважения, ничего не знают.. только и могут говорить что у нас самый правильный диалект, что у нас исакий и зимний, и ещё кучу идиотизма
<skrishi> Питер, это горстка зазнаек, причем большенство людей которые живут в питере - это лимита.. приехавшая после войны на работу.. и ничего общего с культурой от Петра они не имеют
<mva> ну, на самом деле в Москве не лучше
<mva> :)
<skrishi> Москва с этой точки зрения более культурная столица... потому что у коренных москвицей - это аж из 18 века идёт )
<mva> там родного населения - 4 млн из 12 :)
<skrishi> в питере и того меньше
<skrishi> кто такие вебдевы?
<skrishi> блин.. в сети хрень какая-то всплывает
<inkvizitor68sl> skrishi, web developer + сеошник+ манимайкер
<inkvizitor68sl> и 100к+ можно зарабатывать
<inkvizitor68sl> ну или около 30, но в пассивном режиме
<inkvizitor68sl> то есть почти ничерта не делать
<mva> хм
<mva> я хочу так жить
<skrishi> ааа..
<mva> но мне лень кодить
<mva> и я не люблю обманывать
<skrishi> ну не знаю.. у меня мозг маленький наверное для этого ))))
<lesnic> exit
<inkvizitor68sl> failail
<inkvizitor68sl> fail
<mva> и зачем заходил ,спрашивается?
<mva> и да, инеи, сам зафейлил :)
<inkvizitor68sl> а может с специально?
<inkvizitor68sl> фейл=эйль!
<inkvizitor68sl> типа эхл
<updoznak> Весь день интернета не было , разобрал , почистил 2 системниак,разложил все провода в системниках и под столом, убрал в квартире, сварил поесть, убрался в столе, выкинул столько разных устройств старых , времен pI-II. Почитал
<updoznak> книгу.... А если бы интернет не пропадал , был бы обычный день (((((
<mva> =)
<Trishpiot> привет, полуночники)
<nAgoHaK> иди спать
<nAgoHaK> тебя тут никто не ждал
<Trishpiot> пичалька
<melory> Всем привет. Хочу сказать спасибо за помощь )))
<melory> Снесла Пульсаудио, использую Альсу. Всё работает, как швейцарские часы.
<melory> )))
<SUFLEX> какие то странные вещи происходят в последнее время.... короче смарите лежали фотки где-то. Через некоторое время смарю некоторые ваще не доступны. То есть их нельзя посмотреть, нельзя удалить(пишет: файла не существует) и превьюшек нет.
<SUFLEX> потом видео. скачал на один винт. преместил в другое место. Рабоатала. потом перемстаоа
<SUFLEX> перестала
<SUFLEX> сегодня опять некоторые фотки сломались
<SUFLEX> че за батва??? на винде такого не происходит
<AndreX> проверь винт на ошибки
<SUFLEX> На винде все нормально. А откуда они могут возникнуть
<SUFLEX> вроде же все журналируется
<SUFLEX> я комп ногой не выключаю
<SUFLEX> "На винде все нормально." - то есть там эти файлы даже не видны. а то что я в винде перемещаю - стеми все нормально
<vovazor> приветик
<SUFLEX> Почему файлы портятся????
<vovazor> сворачиваю игру , остаются меню сверху и снизу , че делать  ?
<vovazor> когда открываю снова
<mva> !win| SUFLEX
<ubuntuhelp> SUFLEX: Читать срочно! От начала и до конца: http://anticopyright.ru/wiki/Linux_это_НЕ_Windows ! Дальнейшее употребление фраз типа "в винде все работало, а тут - нет", а так же прочие попытки сравнивать убунту с вендой и СПО с вендософтом - приведут к бану!
<SUFLEX> А я не сравниваю
<mva> SUFLEX: на линуксе тоже всё нормально, если руки не из задницы растут и с оборудованием всё в порядке
<SUFLEX> я даю больше данных
<SUFLEX> для анализа
<mva> это абсолютно бесполезные данные
<mva> лживые к тому же
<SUFLEX> ну для "когото" любые данные бесполезны
<SUFLEX> какая разница да?)
<mva> и да, к слову - ты сам себе злобный дятел, что поставил систему на ТЕАЫ
<mva> *NTFS
<mva> сам решил есть кактус — ешь его молча
<SUFLEX> на NTFS ничего не стоит
<SUFLEX> ты слушай сначала
<SUFLEX> или спроси
<SUFLEX> если не хватает ДАННЫХ
<mva> всего хватает
<mva> у твоей проблемы только две причины — либо проблемы сжелезом, либо проблемы с ntfs-драйвером ядерным.
<SUFLEX> не совсем очевидно. ну да ладно. давай. какие вариант?
<mva> если у тебя не нтфс - то железо
<mva> третьего не дано
<SUFLEX> Я пользуючь 50% времени Виндой(приходится). там все нормально. ничего не портится.
<mva> при чем тут винда, если проблема на жестком диске
<mva> физическая
<mva> ну и да, ты так и не сказал на каком разделе у тебя пропадают файлы, как отформатирован раздел, сколько лет винту, а так же вывод hdparm ;)
<SUFLEX> Ye ghjdthrf ghb pfuheprt vjkxbn
<SUFLEX> проверка при загрузке молчит
<mva> но это не важно, потому, что иного варианта твоей проблемы быть не может
<mva> купи нормальный винт и всё будет нормально
<SUFLEX> Ты все вопросы так решаешь
<SUFLEX> ?
<SUFLEX> Винт новый
<mva> неужели?
<SUFLEX> Линукс стоит на е3
<mva> а ну-ка покажи вывод hdparm -a /dev/sda
<SUFLEX> винда на нтфс
<SUFLEX> ща
<SUFLEX> dev/sda:
<SUFLEX>  readahead     = 256 (on)
<SUFLEX> вот
<SUFLEX> а нтфс драйвер стопудово наверно
<SUFLEX> и как решить
<AndreX> снести раздес с нтфс
<AndreX> раздел
<SUFLEX> если болит рука. сразу отрубить руку что ли
<AndreX> да
<AndreX> это гангрена
<artus> а давайте отрубим удаву хвост, по самые уши )
<AndreX> )
<SUFLEX> я за сохранение. даже врага. Сунь Цзы "Искусство войны"
<SUFLEX> )
<dlumv> SUFLEX: у тебя линь на нтфс?
<SUFLEX> Красиво решить проблему куда приятнее чем просто ее отсечь
<SUFLEX> неееет
<SUFLEX> е3
<dlumv> объясни еще раз суть проблемы
<SUFLEX> Короче смари, были фотки. Некоторые побились. Удалить недьзя дааже. говорит ну существует
<SUFLEX> не
<SUFLEX> несколько раз
<SUFLEX> проверка при загрущке ниче не говорит
<SUFLEX> все нормально
<SUFLEX> а в в инде ниче не портится
<SUFLEX> на одном винте оба
<dlumv> а как монтируешь?
<SUFLEX> ща
<SUFLEX> proc            /proc           proc    nodev,noexec,nosuid 0       0
<SUFLEX> # / was on /dev/sdb2 during installation
<SUFLEX> UUID=f631076a-3af7-466d-82d3-3df635c55e8d /               ext3    errors=remount-ro 0       1
<SUFLEX> # swap was on /dev/sdb6 during installation
<SUFLEX> UUID=c34807a3-7d73-4435-bc93-37747e48d24b none            swap    sw              0       0
<SUFLEX> блииин
<SUFLEX> иизвиниете
<SUFLEX> вот так
<SUFLEX> этио fstab
<SUFLEX> последний это ntfs
<dlumv> [07:52:15] <SUFLEX> # swap was on /dev/sdb6 during installation
<dlumv> [07:52:15] <SUFLEX> UUID=c34807a3-7d73-4435-bc93-37747e48d24b none            swap    sw              0       0
<dlumv> это нтфс?!
<mva> +1
<SUFLEX> но мне тоже сначала показалось странным
<SUFLEX> но оно работало . долго работало так
<SUFLEX> я нарочно не ставил
<artus> гг
<SUFLEX> спецификатор
<SUFLEX> он автоматически определяет
<SUFLEX> по любому
<dlumv> короче понятно все
<mva> fdisk -l /dev/sdb
<SUFLEX> я ж вижу файлы
<mva> на ompldr.org
<SUFLEX> какая разница ваще если файлы вижу
<SUFLEX> я
<dlumv> объясните ему что такое своп-раздел )
<artus> SUFLEX, ляг поспи, пройдет)
<dlumv> мне идти пора )
<SUFLEX> dlumv:  да причем тут своп
<SUFLEX> dlumv:   он отдельно ваще
<dlumv> то что ты скопипастил - своп-раздел
<SUFLEX> dlumv:  нет
<mva> lf
<mva> да
<SUFLEX> dlumv:  короче ты не прав
<mva> да неужели
<SUFLEX> dlumv:  я за слова овечаю
<SUFLEX> dlumv:  мне зачем врать тебе. моя ж проблема
<dlumv> иди выспись. там прямо так и написано: swap
#ubuntu-ru 2012-02-13
<[Raiden]> какая-то новая хренотень desktop FX , http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/BeClock?content=117542
<artus> во, я такой терминальчик хочу
<Olya> Приветы!
<Olya> Есть кто-нибудь?
<Olya> эх, ясно
<Olya> Привет!
<Olya> Есть кто?
<tower> когда?
<Olya> Привет!
<Olya> Ты можешь мне помочь?
<tower> ближе к делу
<Olya> Восстановить файлы как?
<Olya> удалённые на ext 3
<Olya> жёсткий диск
<[Raiden]> читай про photorec из пакета testdisk
<Olya> мне не фотографии нужны
<[Raiden]> возможно есть другие варианты
<Olya> testdisk сам почему то не делает, а говорит
<[Raiden]> ты всетаки почитай
<Olya> No file found, filesystem seems damaged.
<Olya>  Что там?
<tower> Olya: почемуто мне кажется, что шансов слиииижком мало
<Olya> Почему?
<Olya> На Fat32 всё получается всегда
<tower> зачем сравнивать настолко разные вещи
<Olya> Как просто восстановить дерево каталогов с именами и всеми файлами на ext3?
<tower> и еслибы - не <Olya> No file found, filesystem seems damaged.
<tower> то шансов былобы больше
<Olya> А что значить это?
<tower> вот в чем загвощдка
<Olya> Это плохо?
<Olya> сказали просто проверить диск чеком
<tower> а тебе сначала фс надо выравнять
<tower> угу, чеком
<Olya> и тогда часть файлов того?
<Olya> сломается?
<tower> а чек похерит неиспользуемое пространство
<Olya> может ключ?
<[Raiden]> хочешь лечить фс  -  fsck , но если там что-то важное, то лучше после бекапа раздела. И про photorec dctnfrb gjxbnfq )
<[Raiden]> ...почитай
<tower> угу - он прав
<tower> лучше - вылечить фс и забыть
<Olya> забыть что?
<tower> думать о том, где были сохранены копии
<Olya> там 50 ГБ информации
<Olya> они все нужны
<Olya> я их нечаянн стёрла
<Olya> о
<tower> ууу... каши уже, а не инфы
<Olya> фоторек всё сделает?
<tower> как сказал он - сделать копию
<tower> [05:40:29] <[Raiden]> хочешь лечить фс  -  fsck , но если там что-то важное, то лучше после бекапа раздела. И про photorec dctnfrb gjxbnfq )
<tower> я с ним полностью согласен
<tower> именно после бекапа раздела
<Olya> а образ можно делать части раздела или только всего?
<Olya> В gparted есть чек GUI этот чек подойдёт?
<tower> помоему, только целиком, ито... если укажешь сжатие - это будет ... эм... вобщем доку плис
<Olya> чек?
<tower> сначала надо успокоится, ато я вижу напряжение
<artus> сначала образ винта\раздела, а его уже дальше чекать
<tower> а напряжение, это враг
<artus> а по живому, да если очень надо реанимировать, то тут как звезды лягут
<Olya> квирк это чат
<Olya> а не восстановление данных
<tower> кто-то начинал говорить про квирк?
<Olya> нет
<tower> радует
<Olya> мне дали ссылки
<Olya> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery http://carlo17.home.xs4all.nl/howto/undelete_ext3.html http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<Olya> Но там ничего не понятно
<artus> Olya, вещества забористые ?
<tower> Olya: а если прочитать еще раз, медленно?
<Olya> Так тест диск не работет а пикрек или как его там , но только про расширениям файлов работает
 * tower накапал валерианки на Olya
<Olya> как сделать чек автоматом при закгрузке?
<Olya> ладно пока всем тогда, пойду искать может ещё вернуть всем спасибо! пока!
<tower> artus: vlc юзаешь?
<artus> только для iptv
<tower> 178.216.36.87 какойто эм... оставил поток и по клаве счелкает
<tower> или это меня так заглючило?
<artus> tower, Oo
<tower> да?
<artus> в каком смысле ?
<tower> в том смысле, что там есть звук или нет?
<tower> поток идет еще?
<artus> да не вроде как
<tower> вырубиллся
<User227[web]> есть кто
<User227[web]> ?
<TheFalkorr> не.нет никого
<SAPetrovich> тест
<ubuntuhelp> SAPetrovich, Failed!
<TheFalkorr> SAPetrovich: эммм...интересный у тя домен
<SAPetrovich> TheFalkorr, ))) де? а что интересного
<TheFalkorr> ну у шарикова такой же, тока в .net домене
<SAPetrovich> TheFalkorr, ну два домена покупал
<TheFalkorr> SAPetrovich: и один подарил?
<SAPetrovich> TheFalkorr, Андрюху давно знаю, его домен просрочился, ну вот  и решили на свободном его сайт восстановить
<TheFalkorr> аааа.хитро хитро:)
<TheFalkorr> ток странно.у него ж зелинукс.ру есть
<SAPetrovich> TheFalkorr, не знаю
<SAPetrovich> только sharikoff.me видел
<TheFalkorr> там три ф было
<TheFalkorr> вроде
<SAPetrovich> ldf rf;bcm
<SAPetrovich> два кажется
<TheFalkorr> ну знач в почте три
<TheFalkorr> но гдет у него три
<SAPetrovich> не знаю, не видел
<crazymouse> Добрый день. Подскажите что может означать ошибка "Использовано слишком много имен." при запуске приложения из под wine
<TheFalkorr> crazymouse: ты использовал слишком много имен
<crazymouse> TheFalkorr: логично, только под win работает нормально, а под wine ругается при запуске, в какую сторону хоть посмотреть?
<TheFalkorr> crazymouse: выхлоп консоли
<crazymouse> TheFalkorr: http://paste.pro/5142811
<TheFalkorr> crazymouse: winetricks
<TheFalkorr> ole поставь
<crazymouse> щас попробую
<Olya> Привет!
<Olya> Есть кто?
<TheFalkorr> не.нет никого
<Olya> Кто знаком с ext3grep?
<Olya> #ubuntu
<crazymouse> TheFalkorr:  можешь объяснить как именно ставить оле через winetricks, не могу разобраться
<TheFalkorr> crazymouse: запусти.выбери настройку префикса (или установку вин компонентов.не помню как звать)
<crazymouse> TheFalkorr: ну вот не вижу я там оле, есть "install a Windows DLL or component" в нем список dll, но той на которую ругается - нету.
<TheFalkorr> crazymouse: ole32
<crazymouse> TheFalkorr: sh winetricks ole32
<crazymouse> Unknown arg ole32
<TheFalkorr> crazymouse: ты запусти.и галочку поставь
<TheFalkorr> там же окошко гуевое
<TheFalkorr> с описаниями
<TheFalkorr> я ж не помню полное название
<crazymouse> TheFalkorr:  да нету там галочки с оле и чем то на него похожим, я его только что скачал, могу скрин куда нить запостить
<crazymouse> может мне конечно не "по глазам", так что пойду еще раз смотреть с самого начала
<TheFalkorr> оно там точно есть.я матери мейлсру агента ставил (а он требует оле)
<TheFalkorr> так.пора бежать по делам
<Olya> Привет! есть кто уже?
<mva> StealthVipera47:
<mva> !utf
<ubuntuhelp> Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=19165.0 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<mva> Olya: уже, чем что?
<mva> !utf | StealthVipera47
<ubuntuhelp> StealthVipera47: Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=19165.0 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<Olya> есть вопрос но никто не знает :(
<mva> какой вопрос?
<mva> Olya:
<Olya> что?
<mva> <mva> | какой вопрос?
<Olya> oх
<Olya> как пользоваться ext3grep?
<mva> crazymouse поставь q4wine и не парься
<mva> Olya: а разве у него в хелпе/мане не написано?
<Olya> не получается, ты можешь восстановить одну свою тестовую папочку пожалуйста
<mva> и вообще... почему какой-то богом забытый ext3grep вместо photorec? ;)
<mva> ну и да, попробовать-то я могу
<mva> только одна оговорка:
<mva> они восстанавливают файлы, а не "папочки"
<Olya> ты не прав
<crazymouse> mva: мне, почему то, кажется, что это не поможет, приложение, которое пытаюсь запустить, написано на фокспро, похоже у них не любовь
<Olya> она должна восстановить даже имена и всю структуру
<Olya> папок
<mva> кому должна?
<crazymouse> mva: хотя, спасибо тебе огромное, добрый человек, заработало вроде, уже хоть что то - буду дальше проверять
<Olya> эммм, а я ...7
<Olya> ?
<mva> Olya: а ты не признаёшься что там у тебя и как. Что вводишь, что получаешь в ответ и т.п.
<Olya> я два файла получила
<Olya> там список удалённых файлов и дальше что?
<Olya>  попробуй пожалуйста у себя
<mva> что именно попробовать-то? расскажи какие команды вводишь. У меня на тестовой фс всё отрабатывает на "ура".
<mva> ext3grep --restore-file 123e 11.e3
<mva> где 123e — это относительный путь до директории от корня раздела, а 11.e3 — образ с ext3 файловой системой внутри
<mva> хотя... не совсем так... Так оно восстановит только саму директорию
<mva> но направление, думаю, ясно
<baronos> вообщем тот иностранец который искал помощи в переводе на русский язык своего расширения, замутил таймер на выключение компа, вообщем бесполезное расширение имхо)
<SergeyIT> бесполезного в мире очень много...
<User613[web]> привет!
<User144[web]> всем привет
<baronos> !ask | User144[web]
<ubuntuhelp> User144[web]: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<baronos> !ask | User613[web]
<ubuntuhelp> User613[web]: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<SergeyIT> спать мешают тут (
<User144[web]> помогите кто нибудь с настройкой dovecot+postfix
<SergeyIT> http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/postfix_dovecot_ldap_ubuntu_10_04
<User144[web]> а просто dovecot+postfix?
<User144[web]> этот вариант уже пробовал не подходит
<SergeyIT> User144[web], там все ссылки посмотрел?
<User144[web]> да. там авторизация происходит по ldap. а она мне не нужна
<Olya> Привет есть вопрос!
<Olya> хотя с кем я говорю здесь...
<baronos> гыыы опов нету))
<baronos> а я думал конец света)
<PapaNT> Всем доброго времени суток! Есть проблема подключения к сети по usb-кабелю через телефон alcatel 890d. Винда нормально настраивает ndis-драйвер, а в ubuntu 10.04 (со всеми апдейтами) все глухо... :(
<User144[web]> PapaNT монтировать пробовал?
<baronos> Gnome application bazar http://gnome-look.org/CONTENT/content-pre1/148507-1.png ))
<Zogar> Всем превед!
<jlewka> всем привет
<SergeyIT> никого нет
<andrex> врёшшшшь)
<SergeyIT> andrex, ты откуда взялся? Шпиен?
<andrex> SergeyIT: но, в фсб работаю)
<andrex> вдруг тут заговор какой)
<SergeyIT> andrex, ааа, то есть - " товарищ полковник"?
<andrex> ага именно в кавычках
<andrex> по армейке я сержант, разведвойска
<andrex> чёт по понедельникам тут мёртво
<SergeyIT> ясно, разведка не спит )
<SergeyIT> и не только по понедельникам
<andrex> ну да
<SergeyIT> сегодня 13-ое, боятся...
<User184[web]> redf
<User184[web]> Привет?
<Lex_S> эм, это он спросил?
<andrex> ага)
<Lex_S> ппц
<Lex_S> qutim тут никто не юзает? который 0.3
<TNH> уже 0.3 появился ?
<Lex_S> эм
<Lex_S> ну он уже очень длительное время пилится
<Lex_S> и уже не падает при запуске
<vdrandom> ээ
<Lex_S> они ж решили его с нуля переписать
<vdrandom> qutim уже не падает при запуске?
<vdrandom> клёви :)
<Lex_S> но что-то настройки интерфейса какието ущербные
<vdrandom> стоп. Они его решили переписать с нуля в ТРЕТИЙ раз?
<Lex_S> по сравнению с 0.2
<TNH> у мня 0.2 норм работает
<Lex_S> да я вот тоже думаю, мб пересобрать себе 0.2 обратно)
<Lex_S> тут ничего непонятно
<Lex_S> да и зачем он в нотифай пихает сообщения отправленный мной
<Lex_S> чтоб я видел что я отправил сообщение? Оо
<Lex_S> форум у них вообще какой-то мёртвый
<Lex_S> если судить по его активности то либо клиент очень стабилен и всех устраивает в дефолте, либо никто больше не юзает кутим))))
<SergeyIT> либо все, кто юзал кутим, вернулись на вин
<Lex_S> ы
<bosyi> SergeyIT: как 12.04?
<SergeyIT> bosyi, работает
<bosyi> SergeyIT: в юнити 3д не перлогиваниешься для "посмотреть"?
<SergeyIT> bosyi, нет пока )
<andrex> перлогиваниешься))
<andrex> слово то какое
<SergeyIT> а то! Это же 12.04 - новые прибабахи )
<bosyi> говорят что там изменили поведение лаунчера и он теперь не скрывается?
<bosyi> со словом ляп конечно
<SergeyIT> bosyi, можно выбирать
<bosyi> и проверка орфоргафии не работает. а русский я учил только в 6 классе)
<SergeyIT> я этим не пользуюсь
<bosyi> проверкой орфографии?
<SergeyIT> да
<User488[web]> Хай всем
<StealthVipera47> привет!
<SergeyIT> что?
<User488[web]> тут убунтологи тусуются?
<User488[web]> есть тупой вопрос
<SergeyIT> что за жаргон?
<User488[web]> эм, извиняюсь
<User488[web]> Не могли бы вы мне помочь?
<TheFalkorr> SergeyIT: наверное как секта абарда, только мы секта марка считаемся для мира
<artus> хе, не моги бы по ходу )
<SergeyIT> вопрос не созрел
<StealthVipera47> )
<artus> SergeyIT, ты ему весь настрой сбил с ходу видать)
<SergeyIT> пугливые пошли :)
<StealthVipera47> я поудалял старые версии ядер, но они снова в списку хоть удалить больше не удается http://paste.pro/5142856 как их очистить?
<simmi> sudo update-grub
<StealthVipera47> по команде "dpkg -l | grep linux-image" они там ищо)
<baronos> StealthVipera47: http://goo.gl/iJHRh удаляй правильно
<StealthVipera47> baronos\ спасибо, а синаптика в 11.10 gnome-shell стандартно нету?
<SergeyIT> установи
<baronos> StealthVipera47: установи если так нужен sudo apt-get install synaptic
<baronos> проще через консоль мне кажеться sudo apt-get remove linux-бла-бла-бла
<StealthVipera47> просто он лучше софтвар менеджера а убрали его(, Я пробывал но список остается ( sudo su -c 'apt-get autoremove linux-image-3.0.0-12-generic&&update-grub')
 * SergeyIT обленился, 7 лишних ядер накопил (
<TheFalkorr> мне одному сделалось смешно от авторемова?
<SergeyIT> их теперь груб не показывает...
<KALA4ek> День добрый.
<KALA4ek> Надеюсь на вашу помощь.
 * SergeyIT молчит
<StealthVipera47> а пакет "linux-headers-generic"      ver. 3.0.0.16 <- удалять? он токо етой версии есть.
<KALA4ek> Есть задание: Определить домены в которых в вашей системе ищутся короткие имена хостов.
<artus> KALA4ek, вопрос, причем тут убунта ?
<baronos> StealthVipera47: статью читал? аналогию со своими ядрами сделай и удали как там.
<KALA4ek> Это надо сделать в убунте
<artus> KALA4ek, и что? причем здесь убунта ?
<KALA4ek> спасибо, помогли
<artus> :D
<SergeyIT> обострение какое-то (
<StealthVipera47> ничего не изменилось( все осталось как было (http://paste.pro/5142856)
<iamdevice> привет всем
<iamdevice> у кого-нибудь есть красивые флажки стран в svg ? :)
<baronos> png не в моде?
<iamdevice> xkb не жрет пнг :(
<baronos> кстати на юнити в 11,10 флажки ставятся?
<iamdevice> ставятся
<baronos> на гном3 ставятся а вот про юнити не знаю
<iamdevice> ставятся и туда и туда
<iamdevice> а вот xfce4 не хочет пнгшки, ему свг подавай... при этом сохраненные через inkscape он как-то странно растягивает, я никак не могу понять какого размера ему надо картинки
<baronos> 24х24 ?
<iamdevice> хм... а вот про такой вариант я даже как-то неподумал
<baronos> помоему стандартная панель такого размера если память не изменяет
<[Raiden]> в какой де не скажу http://storage9.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0213/h_1329153956_7207588_8b4152ebd2.png
<[Raiden]> )
<baronos> мак?)
<[Raiden]> kde
<baronos> да там они не красивые, как и иконки в долфине)
<iamdevice> сплющивает, ну да ладно :)
<iamdevice> по-крайней мере выглядят лучше, чем было до этого :)
<iamdevice> baronos, спасибо! ))
<iamdevice> ты меня таки выручил :)
<baronos> не за что)
<Sergey_IT> Привет
<Sergey_IT> Есть кто живой?
<Gerc> Есть
<iamdevice> иногда бывают ))
<Sergey_IT> Вопрос есть
<Sergey_IT> Что тут новенького? :)
<iamdevice> какой классный вопрос )))))
<Gerc> Лично я  здесь вообще впервые
<StealthVipera47> )
<artus> Sergey_IT, как то за 2 то часа ничего не изменилось)
<iamdevice> ну как
<iamdevice> я флаги нормальные прикрутил к xfce4 :D
<baronos> кто ни будь удалял на 11,10 пусль по этому мануалу http://goo.gl/E6uAT ??
<User090[web]> Привет всем. Есть проблемы с установкой ubuntu на ноут Toshiba QOSMIO X 500 — 123. Сталкивался с этим кто нибудь?
<baronos> пульс*
<shenmue> пыщ
<baronos> тыщ
<StealthVipera47> User090[web] привет, хоть бы версию дестребутива точнее указал
<baronos> !q | User090[web]
<ubuntuhelp> User090[web]: Начнем с правильной формулировки вопроса: "Здравствуйте, у меня установлена <версия>. Я пытаюсь получить <некий результат>. Я сделал <действия>. В результате у меня получилось <результат, который получен>. ЧЯДНТ ?
<[Raiden]> для гном-версии вполне сносный мануал. либсдл ешё надо поставить другой
<[Raiden]> если стоит -pulse
<[Raiden]> хотя... сча же гном3, там он может быть обязательным
<baronos> меня смутил ппа который даётся, убунту натти в нем последняя
<[Raiden]> ясно. Я не в курсе. Ищи нерусские мануалы , они новее
<baronos> я как бы не для себя, меня то все устраивает, просто обратил внимание))
<[Raiden]> или лучше не удаляй если острой необходимости нет. Кроме потери регулировки громкости для разных приложений это мало что дает
<[Raiden]> имхо
<User090[web]> <StealthVipera47> User090 Версия 11.10 А вообще мне все равно какая просто ноут навороченный и мне прятель сказал что нужно ждать новой версии. Мож есть другие варианты?!
<shenmue> !ntp
<ubuntuhelp> Error: unresolvable <alias> to time
<shenmue> енто что?
<shenmue> !to time
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='to time'
<StealthVipera47> User090[web] хоть скажы в чем проблема установкы (етап какой)?
<TheFalkorr> !time
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='time'
<TheFalkorr> shenmue: поэтому и анрезовабл
<User090[web]> У меня нет сейчас никакой версии. Этап распознавания монитора, я так понимаю. Начинает рябить и виснет.
<artus> User090[web], http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1727944
<StealthVipera47> User090[web] возможно не правельно записал на диск\флешку?
<User090[web]> <artus>Что это за ссылка?
<[Raiden]> !ntpd
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='ntpd'
<artus> User090[web], с буковками ссылка, у тя проблемы с чтением чтоль?
<User090[web]> Да врядли. Не один раз качал.
<baronos> alternate ubuntu 11.10 тебе в помощь
<User090[web]> <artus>С английским проблемы по жизни.
<artus> а это мои проблемы чтоль? ))
<artus> есть гуглопереводчик )
<baronos> !google translate
 * baronos Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<User090[web]> <artus>Я посмотрел гуглперевод. Не рискну что то делать с компом на основании такого перевода.
<artus> ну так нафиг тебе убунта то тогда ?
<shenmue> оО а что с рутрекером опять?
<shenmue> вот невезуха
<[Raiden]> User090[web]: попробуй опенсусе, она френдее
<User090[web]> 10 лет пользовался Linux привык. Для меня переустанровка Windows, где приходится работать, просто караул. Работы на неделю. И не потому что я тупой. просто кучу вещей нужно делать с выездом и подписанием всякихз документов.
<[Raiden]> да простят меня модераторы
<StealthVipera47> ...
<shenmue> а в чем проблема?
<[Raiden]> User090[web]: в меню загрузки попробуй поискать опцию nomodeset , если не поможет, используй текстовый установщик.
<iamdevice> кстати, пипл... а какой кнопкой вызывается системное меню с программами в xfce?
<[Raiden]> иногда помогает
<iamdevice> <super> не работает
<artus> User090[web], совать линукс на игровые ноуты, не факт что заведется все с пол пинка
<[Raiden]> iamdevice: ctrl+f1 не пашет?
<[Raiden]> если нет то не знаю
<iamdevice> ctrl+f1, как ни странно, не пашет
<[Raiden]> алт тоже попробуй. Иначе гугли как там хоткеи меняются
<[Raiden]> хотя может там вообще не реализовали это )
<User090[web]> <artus> Вот и не заводится.
<[Raiden]> User090[web]: lkz 10 ktn cnhfysyq djghjc e nt,z
<[Raiden]> для 10 лет странынй вопрос
<artus> более чем )))
<artus> User090[web], установка с альтенейта, проприетарные драйвера , авось заведется )
<User090[web]> Ну так я же пользователь а не сисадмин. Кое что могу, но совсем немного,
<iamdevice> походу нереализовано )))
<User090[web]> Что такое альтенейт.?
<StealthVipera47> сколько времени ты на линуксе?
<[Raiden]> тогда найди соседа который не только пользователь , можешь даже заплатить
<User090[web]> Всем спасибо. Разберусь.
<StealthVipera47> *наврятли*
<[Raiden]> ))
<iamdevice> ))
<User916[web]> Ребят подскажите. Переустанавливал Убунту на которой много и часто проводил эксперементы, Решил образумиться поставить версию "чистую" в итоге после переустановки остались хвосты старых настроек. Как избежать этого впредь? СохраниÐ
<iamdevice> хлопнуть все папки начинающиейся с точки в домашней папке :)
<[Raiden]> нового юзра создай
<iamdevice> *начинающиеся
<[Raiden]> или так
<iamdevice> ну или да, новый юзер
<StealthVipera47> Форматни диск
<shenmue> поверни мооник на восток
<iamdevice> :D
<StealthVipera47> )
<iamdevice> и обязательно в первую среду мая )))
<shenmue> ну это все знают.
<User916[web]> офф флуд :) Как хлопнуть папки начинающиеся с точки? Загружался с лайв сди - не дало удалить.
<StealthVipera47> а SUDO ?
<iamdevice> а ты под рутом удалял?
<[Raiden]> User916[web]: ctrl+h в наутилусе ,или в меню вид есть показ скрытых папок
<[Raiden]> или rm -rf ~/.*
<iamdevice> делай как Raiden посоветовал
<StealthVipera47> +sudo в начале
<artus> StealthVipera47, зачем судо для хоума ?
<shenmue> а не все чистится
<StealthVipera47> а ет ток номе...
<User916[web]> все файлы и папки с точкой удалять? или чтото нужное есть? не получиться так что удалив с лайва потом не найду раздел иди папку "документы"
<shenmue> там есть пару рутовских штуковин
<[Raiden]> у любителей всё пускать с судо бывает...
<[Raiden]> в общем можно и с судо
<StealthVipera47> )
<artus> а в чем вообще вопрос то? )
<iamdevice> как похерить пользовательские настройки )))
<[Raiden]> У артуса был тяжелый день
<User916[web]> тогда вообще глупый вопрос. а пароль супер пользователя на лайв сиди какой?
<artus> @kick iamdevice проветрись и вымый рот с мылом
<[Raiden]> ))
<Lex_Sh> а там разве он есть?
<aleksei`> всем вечер добрый
<Lex_Sh> я всегда думал что пароль вручную меняется
<artus> [Raiden], да нет , просто как то http://itmages.ru/image/view/422999/4f506c0b ну нифига не понятно  )
<[Raiden]> лол
<iamdevice> сурово :)
<[Raiden]> Я вижу
<Lex_Sh> artus: жестоко)))
<shenmue> http://paste.ubuntu.com/840734/
<shenmue> кэши в оперативе
<artus> shenmue, [/home/artus]% ls -la | grep rootdrwxr-xr-x  4 root  root      4096 Июл 29  2011 ..-rw-r--r--  1 root  root      6068 Фев  8 02:15 xorg.conf
<shenmue> а вот другое только судо
<artus> shenmue, ито потому что я ложил ручками ксорг, так что это у тебя какие то тараканы)
<[Raiden]> У меня нету файлов принадлежащи руту. Кстати так мож чего-нит ьперестать работать. Например то что использует папку .cache
<artus> shenmue, вобщем минт у тя такой минт )
<[Raiden]> надо сменить рекурсивно на юзера, владельца
<shenmue> да все работает
<Lex_Sh> ну в квирке такие сообщения всегда тупо обрезаются http://storage1.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0213/h_1329157969_1789216_b63cec0509.png
<shenmue> иксы же вроде от рута запускаются? не?
<artus> shenmue, Oo
<[Raiden]> lennier@tortuga:~> ls -la |grep cache
<[Raiden]> drwxr-xr-x 15 lennier users   4096 февр. 12 01:23 .cache
<User916[web]> Спасиб ребят за конструктив. Попробую удалить с точкой все. Получиться буду благодарить. Потеряю медиа- буду матюкаться :)
<artus> User916[web], да создай нового пользователя просто
<iamdevice> а забекапить медиа религия не позволяет? :)
<artus> а вот чтоб небыло проблем, медию и другую файловомойку на отдельный раздел выносить надо)
<artus> и маунтить куда нить в /data  )))
<[Raiden]> User916[web]: что-то точно потеряешь, профиль фф например или настройки пиджина и т.д.
<Sergey_IT> User916[web], скопируй, что удаляешь, а то потом только переустановка
<User916[web]> <artus> необходим пользователь с тем же паролем
<shenmue> инит от рута, гдм от рута,
<User916[web]> <Sergey_IT> нет возможности
<[Raiden]> дму нечег описат ьв хомпапку юзера
<[Raiden]> и иниту тоже
<iamdevice> у меня как-то дружище положил систему на лопатки ))) запустив чистильщик в Ubuntu Tweak ))))
<Sergey_IT> User916[web], шлешки нет?
<Lex_Sh> чистой системе не пробовали новый хомяк при установке указывать?
<User916[web]> <Sergey_IT> на 60 гиг?
<Lex_Sh> шлешки)))
<iamdevice> главное что в букве не ошибся )))
<shenmue> iamdevice там же пароль плюс вывод в консоль идет
<Sergey_IT> SSD
<artus> User916[web], ты систему чтоь стаиш по новому ?
<shenmue> у иеня убунту твик текущее ядро удалил
<User916[web]> [Raiden] на это плевать. главное мультимедиа
<shenmue> меня*
<Lex_Sh> ыыы
<iamdevice> вот походу и у него так же было :)
<Lex_Sh> суровый твик)
<iamdevice> вычистил к чертям все ))) система перестала загружаться :)
<Lex_Sh> а, да, я помню эту его опцию)
<shenmue> да но там все равно спрашивает вы точно уверены что вы долбодятел?
<Lex_Sh> у меня всё без последствий прошло
<iamdevice> ну вот он нажал да )))
<User916[web]> <artus> Да. нужно убрать все хвосты от старых эксперементов. но сохванить медиа.
<shenmue> мне стало интересно и я нажал да
<artus> User916[web], sudo mv /home/user /home/user2 и можеш создавать себе юзера
<[Raiden]> User916[web]: короче у тебя хомпапка на другом раздле видимо. Переустановка убунты не повлияла на то что внутри. Все настройки юзера -в его папке
<Lex_Sh> что такое медиа?
<iamdevice> любопытство оно такое - ага ))))
<Lex_Sh> папка в хоуме?
<[Raiden]> и теперь делай что хочешь , а то флуда много
<Lex_Sh> ну так не трогать папку и всё
<tagezi> всем привет
<iamdevice> медиа-контент
<iamdevice> я так думаю
<artus> User916[web], с путями разберешся что к чему
<User916[web]> <[Raiden]> точно так
<artus> User916[web], а медию всеж лучше на отдельный раздел вынести)
<shenmue> вообще то /media уже как бы занято
<iamdevice> artus, спасибо за мысль выносить контент на другой раздел
<artus> http://hastebin.com/vubihunadi как то так чтоб было )
<iamdevice> так раздел же можно маунтить к примеру на /data
<artus> тошда вообще никаких проблем не будет
<Lex_Sh> фигасе 200 гиг под хомяк)
<iamdevice> а вот до сих пор бодаюсь с флешем ))
<[Raiden]> данные в хомпапке впринципе нормально. И если места мало, то мног оразделов не хорошо.
<iamdevice> 200 гиг под хомяк - это нормуль )))) если не вынесено :)
<[Raiden]> помнить только надо что чистить  ,что нет и всё.
<iamdevice> дата вообще 1.8 тера :)
<artus> iamdevice, а у меня все на дате живет) хомяк как помойка )
<Lex_Sh> ну дата само собой
<Lex_Sh> я тоже се в ноут двухтерабайтник хочу)
<shenmue> опять рутрекер помер =(
<iamdevice> ноут с двухтерабайтником... щииикаррно! ))))
<Lex_Sh> да он что-то часто сдувается
<Lex_Sh> а чего
<[Raiden]> у меня 30гб хом.  Там есть немног оданных в виде картинок и текстовиков. Остальное на других разделах
<iamdevice> только не в мой ежик 1000he )))
<Lex_Sh> у меня тут 320 еле еле хватает)))
<iamdevice> да ты, батенька, зажрался ))))
<Lex_Sh> да не говори
<iamdevice> хотя у меня на стационарке полуторник внешка
<User916[web]> <artus> <[Raiden]> Ок. Спс. Помогли ребят!!!
<Sergey_IT> заелись
<Lex_Sh> под системные нужны у меня правда всё поскромнее
<[Raiden]> за счет того что у меня относительно небольшо йраздел для хома, читай только конфигов и кэша, я ег омогу легко бекапить время от времени , ан всякий случай.
<[Raiden]> в итоге я не теряю никогда профли браузеров, настройки чатов и т.д.
<iamdevice> а я вот думаю, ирц так и продолжать юзать через пиджин или таки врубить xChat ))))
<shenmue> ~ .* | tar труляля
<[Raiden]> ну да, можно и так )
<artus> xChat мертв и ненужен)
<iamdevice> печаль )))
<Anton2d> хчат живой и работает ;)
<iamdevice> artus суровый ))))
<shenmue> икс чат не удобный. ирц в опере и то более продумана
<Anton2d> у меня уж как года два работает и не жужжит
<Lex_Sh> http://paste.org.ru/?xh8l63 как то так
<StealthVipera47> "и не жужжит" XD
<Sergey_IT> а у кого то что то жужжит?
<Lex_Sh> если в хоуме много хлама не хранить его бекапить легко, да)
<artus> Anton2d, я вот тоже раньше думал что вичат стремный))
<iamdevice> портедж? у тебя фряха чтоли?
<artus> Lex_Sh, хлам можно по профильным директориям раскидывать) и в случае чего их исключать из бекапа)
<Lex_Sh> iamdevice: гента
<artus> Anton2d, а чейчас все остальное стремное по сравнению с ним )
<iamdevice> крут ))) я когда ее ставил, готов был застрелиться )))
<Lex_Sh> artus: можно и так)
<Anton2d> а я ниче не думал, я как его поставил, так и пользуюсь, всё нравиться, а лишнего не надо мне.
<shenmue> портежи и в убунте есть
<Lex_Sh> кому как удобнее
<shenmue> в мечтах правда
<Anton2d> Спелчекер бы еще туды
<artus> Anton2d, забудь, он мертв )
<Lex_Sh> iamdevice: после перехода с убунты на арч уже мало что покажется сложным)
<iamdevice> ну я догадываюсь :)
<Sergey_IT> Anton2d, спелчекер не нужен
<Anton2d> Хотя без спелчекера есть стимул, проверять перед отправкой самому, а следовательно повышение грамотности.
<Lex_Sh> хардварный спеллчекер и всё норм
<Anton2d> хардварный спелчекер не успевает видеть очепятки, когда быстро набираешь
<iamdevice> вот кто бы мне подкинул рабочее решение с подтормаживающим флешем )))
<iamdevice> я забодался бороться :) видео в принципе нормально работает, а флеш-игры подтормаживает
<artus> что чт оа флеш игры вообще ненужны )
<Lex_Sh> )))))
<iamdevice> ну мне скучно иногда бывает ))))
<Anton2d> да вообще нафиг ни чего не нужно, в линуксе надо сидеть читать маны и ковырять конфиги.
<iamdevice> сурово )))
<Sergey_IT> справедливо!
<Lex_Sh> ну это уже как то по челябински
<iamdevice> тогда уж и иксы выкинуть :)
<Sergey_IT> Х- не трожь
<nAgoHaK> re
<Sergey_IT> ку
<iamdevice> я вспомнил как мои сисадмины офигели когда я им поставил Ubuntu Server где была чистая консоль ))))
<Lex_Sh> угу и серфить с elinks
<tagezi> ку
<Lex_Sh> нету флеша - нету проблем с флешем
<iamdevice> логично )))
<Sergey_IT> tagezi: как? Переделал свою прогу?
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: да, спасибо.. летает всё.. открывается на раз-два.. всё показывает как нужно )
<iamdevice> Lex_Sh: а у тебя гента долго ставилась? а то я на виртуалке с гигом оперативы полдня провозился
<tagezi> а я тогда гемороился, расписывал алгоритм.. не знал что так просто можно сделать )
<Sergey_IT> tagezi: ну так! Объекты ведь!
<Sergey_IT> tagezi: "всё было украдено до нас" )
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: нормальных манов по этим объектам нет.. то что переведено на руский - это половина, от той маленькой толики что прописано на английском
<Lex_Sh> iamdevice: а чё там ставить то, распаковал стейд и портедж, собрал ведро, прописал в граб и запустил)
<Lex_Sh> другое дло - пересборка мира
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, так по дельфи есть - они похожи
<tagezi> а у чебники по лазарю учат всему чему угодно, только не работе в иде
<Lex_Sh> стейдж*
<iamdevice> (22:57:22) Lex_Sh: другое дло - пересборка мира
<iamdevice> что есть "мир" ?
<Lex_Sh> все пакеты системы
<baronos[x]> unix
<iamdevice> понятно
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: да, гдето похоже.. но не везде.. а без опыта работы, разница как-то ощутима
<Lex_Sh> у меня со старой генты конфиг остался с нужными use флагами, и при первом же обновлении оно тянет сотни 4 пакетов новых)
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: иногда объект одинаково назван, а методы у них разные.. или в лазаре чегото нет вообще
<Lex_Sh> iamdevice: поэтому время сборки у всех будет сильно различаться
<Lex_Sh> ну и от машинки тоже зависит
<iamdevice> понятно
<Lex_Sh> рутрекер проснулся)
<shenmue> отлично
<shenmue> хотел уже дц шку какуюнибуть поставить
<brestows> ура я обладатель "нового"планшета от HP
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, с опытом придет. Я с дельфи на Qt без проблем проги переделал )
<Sergey_IT> brestows, хвастун )
<shenmue> Lex_Sh а толку ноль http://shenmue.riocraft.operaunite.com/file_sharing/content/Снимок-13.png =(
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: ну, я тоже не теряю надежды разобраться во всём
<iamdevice> 3D ???
<iamdevice> у тебя 3д моник чтоли?
<shenmue> все по нулям
<brestows> Sergey_IT: я просто поделился с любимым сообществом о своих скромных радостях
 * Sergey_IT  взбодрился 50-ью
 * baronos хмм
<Lex_Sh> shenmue: ну мне что нужно было сразу потянулось)
<artus>  Sergey_IT тоже поделился с любимым сообществом о своих скромных радостях  ?
<Lex_Sh> DHT в этом неплохо помогает
<Sergey_IT> artus, ага, 50 новых пакетов )
<shenmue> Lex_Sh да столбик S вырачает =)
<Lex_Sh> )
<shenmue> ру*
<shenmue> кстати появился ВиО убунту
<baronos> askubuntu?
<|rapidsp|> test
<ubuntuhelp> |rapidsp|, Понг понг понг...
<shenmue> baronos тока на русском
<baronos> аскубунту?
<shenmue> теоретически мтодом перебора ты рано или поздно найдешь правильную комбинацию
<shenmue> а практически получишь бан =)
<baronos> artus: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bxUPhU0xa_Y&feature=youtu.be
<baronos> гыы http://vasilisc.com/defend_unity
<artus> Дайте Unity шанс, попробуйте понять и впитать новые концепции и веяния... не нужно )
<iamdevice> Unity - зачет :)
<iamdevice> но я перевел нетбук на xfce, т.к. юнити подтормаживает
<StealthVipera47> юнити на любителя
<StealthVipera47> )
<shenmue> юнити рулит и педалит
<shenmue> куда ни понятно
<artus> как куда, а пропасть же )
<Sergey_IT> ко всему привыкаешь...
<tagezi> а мне лично нравиться Тот-Кто-Запускает )) да и вообще удобно )
<StealthVipera47> я лично на гном-шелл, подстроил чуть и довольный сижу)
<shenmue> я на гном 2. сменил обоину
<StealthVipera47> )))
<iamdevice> обои наскучили да? )))
<tagezi> поставь скрипт, сама меняться будет ))
 * baronos "тормоза придумали трУсы, так что тормозить на старых ДЕ, по дефолту делает людей трусливыми и не готовыми к нововведениям" имхо :D
 * Sergey_IT сидит на диване
<[Raiden]> ест ьмасса вещей которые люди хотели бы увидеть и радовались бы их появлению
<[Raiden]> ну, короче, новое - не значит то что ожидалось или то что все хотели.
<Sergey_IT> через 10 лет все изменится
<[Raiden]> всегда всё меняется...
<artus> [Raiden], легкий, не тупящий, лекпоконфигурируемый и логичный де , а не юнити )
<[Raiden]> если убрать слово легкий , то это уже свершилось
<[Raiden]> кде
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> причем 10 лет как.
<baronos> быстрый и логичный это к гном3 ;)
<artus> [Raiden], если б еще и плазма не крашилась когда ее трогаеш)
<Sergey_IT> с увеличением производительности железа интерфейсы никогда не будут работать быстрее и удобнее
<[Raiden]> baronos: как раз логики там нехватает. Если 1 из авторов проекта дает интервью и говорит ьчто 2 окна рядом никто не юзает, то он простите, просто врун. И далее читать уже не интересно.
<tagezi> эм.. а кто-то узает 2 окна рядом? )
<baronos> [Raiden]: я не юзаю два окна, у меня одно окно на весь экран на одном столе. я не вижу смысла 5 окон на одном столе. Переключаться быстро и удобно хоть мышью хоть клавой
<[Raiden]> tagezi: я например. Я считаю что 1 из удобных фич с тех времен, как появились вайд мониторы. И ещё авторы гнома видимо не слышали про любителей тайловых вм.
<[Raiden]> Или, мне ещё понравилось как на опеннете кто-то сказал. Берем фуллскрин и напрочь убиваем драг энд дроп
<[Raiden]> и т.д.
<tagezi> незнаю.. я узаю ф3 )) два открытых каталока в одном окне папки )
<[Raiden]> Я пишу тут эту ерунду, а на пол экрана выше у меня плейер с сериалом Раскол крутится.
<Sergey_IT> [Raiden], следующий шаг - убить многозадачность, работает окно, которое сверху
<tagezi> )
<[Raiden]> И я не хочу это менять ) Только потому, что кто-то сказал, что это неверно.
<tagezi> а я привык заниматься одним делом.. )) знаешь ведь: "когда я ем - я ем, когда сплю - я сплю", а если смотреть телевизор и сидеть на горшке одновременно, это к добру не приведёт )
<artus> tagezi, http://itmages.ru/image/view/423083/d5809bff да как же ж можно несколько то окон сразу открывать) только одно ! )))
<baronos> artus: тебе сообщение в скайпе)
<artus> baronos, ага, флудеры)
<|rapidsp|> гы... tagezi а DOS чем не устраивает? :)
<[Raiden]> artus: не забудь развернуть скайп на весь экран
<[Raiden]> :)
<artus> [Raiden], точно))
<tagezi> |rapidsp|: тем что он баш не понимает )
<Sergey_IT> |rapidsp|, так он в линуксе встроенный alt+ctrl+F*
<StealthVipera47> извените а ктото может сказать как настроить окно так што б половина в одной роб области а другая половила в другой (Гном-шелл)
<|rapidsp|> StealthVipera47: вроде дополнение есть такое
<shenmue> вообще то так по дефолту в гш
<baronos> StealthVipera47: бери за шапку окно и в левый край до упора мыши
<tagezi> кстати из-за кучи окошек у меня вечные проблеммы в лазаре и гимпе (((( вечно жмёшь не в том окошке не те клавиши и получаешь вечно нето )))
<StealthVipera47> baronos не так)
<[Raiden]> дополнение разброса окон есть. половину окна нет. И ещё, когда я смотрел, оно перекидывало гимп без его окон с инструментами.
<StealthVipera47> в разних робочых областях но 1 окно
<baronos> [Raiden]: http://gfxmonk.net/shellshape/
<artus> tagezi, а в машинке вообще 3 пидали для 2х ног, сума то сойти можно, а если и стояночный тормоз то от 4х вообще разрыв шаблона ? ))
<[Raiden]> да и вообще не ясно зачем дополнение какое-то для того что любой хороший вм и так может.
<artus> *е
<shenmue> tagezi гимп 2.7 однооконныйй. (но не пашут расширения). на 2.6 есть расширение что бы однооконным стало ( правдо не пашет тоже)
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, на разных столах запускай
<tagezi> =)))
<tagezi> советчики блин )
<Lex_Sh> [23:38:17] <[Raiden]> baronos: как раз логики там нехватает. Если 1 из авторов проекта дает интервью и говорит ьчто 2 окна рядом никто не юзает, то он простите, просто врун. И далее читать уже не интересно.
<Lex_Sh> я посмотрю как он на большом дисплее будет вертеть головой дабы рассмотреть все элементы в окне браузера
<[Raiden]> в компизе и квине ест ьпомимо указания стола и геометрии, фуллскрин или нет ... Указание позиции - возможно так могло бы получиться размещение половины окна на 1 столе, и половины на соседнем.
<Sergey_IT> да уж, юнити на 24 дюймах не представляю
<Lex_Sh> такой однооконный режим рассчитан больше на ноуты
<Lex_Sh> нетбуки, планшеты и тд
<Lex_Sh> да и в кедах подобный режим у плазмы есть
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: кстати, ты юзал QT в лазаре?
<Sergey_IT> нет
<shenmue> tagezi увидел кстати удобное расположение окон гимпа
<shenmue> http://shenmue.riocraft.operaunite.com/file_sharing/content/Снимок-14.png настройки инструмента справа внизу
<[Raiden]> вместо 1000 слов..  Это то , что должен уметь вм под линукс. Почему? Потому, что так было заведено долгое время. Либо быть ещё лучше.
<[Raiden]> http://storage5.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0213/h_1329162903_1073369_936e4c5a29.png
<[Raiden]> :)
<[Raiden]> муттер+гш - это просто смешно.
<tagezi> я многооконности всё равно не понимаю
<tagezi> не нрава она мне
<tagezi> так как мозг не способен обрабатывать несколько процесо одновременно в полноценном масштабе
<[Raiden]> tagezi: никто не запрещает развернуть во весь экран. Возможно у тебя нет привычки или понимания, т.к. не юзал экраны боле 15 дюймов. Или я незнаю )
<[Raiden]> в общем это дело привычки и выбора.
<|rapidsp|> не понимаю непонимания многооконности :)
<[Raiden]> и все вм на данный момент такой выбор могут предоставить. В некоторых можно даже обрамление совсем или временн овыключать
<[Raiden]> но в будущем , это может измениться. Т.к. Автора ГОМА считают это лишним )
<[Raiden]> ой, Н пропустил.
<shenmue> не понимаю непонятности непонимания  многооконности оО
<tagezi> я юзал большие мониторы, и юзад кде, и кучу форточек рядом.. не нраво оно мне.. не умею с этим справляться
<artus> rtls pkj
<shenmue> может ты забыл про апплет выбора окон?
<artus> кеды зло
<tagezi> а на вкус и цвет - все фломастеры разные )
<[Raiden]> верно. Н оесли у тебя будет только 1-цветный фломастер, то фраза потеряет смысл.
<artus> учитывая что фкус то у фломастеров одинаков, то цвет роли не играет )
 * baronos считает, что тут прям китайские мудрецы собрались :D
<[Raiden]> ))
 * tagezi обожает графити
<rekcuFniarB> У кого кеды, проявляется ли у вас этот баг? https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=254430
<nAgoHaK> linux зло.
<rekcuFniarB> Вход в настройки входа в systemsettings сбрасывает шрифт, цвета и пр.
<[Raiden]> В общем я против де которое строится на отрицании действительности. А действительно такова, что не все устройства размером с планшет и экраны имеют тенденцию к увеличению разрешения как минимум и может ещё к расширению.
<[Raiden]> и там 1 окн ов фуллскрин точно не прокатит
<artus> [Raiden], ты так и не понял) чем больше мониторов - тем больше фулскринов )
<nAgoHaK> мониторы тоже зло
<artus> так что в гамазин за мониторами)
<[Raiden]> artus: )
<artus> nAgoHaK, да вот как то проэкторы вообще ацкое зло )
<Sergey_IT> вот в комнате одно окно и хватает (подумалось)
<[Raiden]> Ну, в общем рассказыват ьтем кому понравился гном , что он какой-то не такой я думаю никчему. Так что убегаю смотреть сериал )
<[Raiden]> сами разбретесь
<nAgoHaK> artus: когда мне вошьют в мозг штучку с беспроводной сетью и использованием 100% моего мозга будет круто
<Sergey_IT> и убежал он дурастики смотреть )
<artus> nAgoHaK, будеш предводителем зомбей )
<nAgoHaK> сам такой
<artus> nAgoHaK, ну а че ) в новостях так и буду тсыпатцо "группа анонимусов заддосила того-то и того-то"
<artus> по ip :D
<nAgoHaK> artus: уж в те времена ddos'a точно не будет
<artus> nAgoHaK, ой ли
<nAgoHaK> artus: спорим? :D
<Sergey_IT> дубинки в ход пойдут
<artus> nAgoHaK, спорим)) встречаемсо через 90 лет тут же и сравниваем )
<Sergey_IT> каналы вырубать
<artus> Sergey_IT, только вот рашил заснуть, а тут те спам от нигерийской принцесы в плену прямо в голову )
<artus> *e
<Sergey_IT> хорошо, если в голову...
<baronos> artus: забыл уточнить что она с хорошими манерами шлет мпам ;)
<artus> Sergey_IT, угу, скачай удлиннялку детородного органа прамо сейчас, всего за 9.99$
<baronos> спам*
<StealthVipera47> )
<[Raiden]> уже програмным путем предлогают? :)
<artus> [Raiden], ну мы ж про чипы
<[Raiden]> )
<Sergey_IT> щас договоритесь... матрица уже была
<Sergey_IT> подумалось... а как банить будут? )
<artus> Sergey_IT, формат мозга, нет бекапа - твои проблемы )
<tagezi> )
<tagezi> угу.. создадут чих 2 )))
<StealthVipera47> всем спокойной ночи)
<Sergey_IT> а теперь новая версия ДЕ - с двумя большими щеками и ... больше ничего
<artus> :D
<shenmue> мне открылась истина
<artus> плазма упала, лицо поплыло , уши отвалились ...
<Gerc> Дополненная реальность какая-нибудь,если серьёзно..Вполне возможно,HUD
<shenmue> морфиус значит знатный троль был. из за него людей банили в матрице
<Gerc>  С ррасписанием электричек
<baronos> и вот аппл-агент ушел из сети, завтра в новостях новый ibrain упрости свою жизнь )
<tagezi> всем ночи
<baronos> нашел баг в хроме а --app режиме))
<[Raiden]> что дает ключик?
<baronos> [Raiden]: --app Runs URL in "app mode": with no browser toolbars. вообщем такой режим http://i.minus.com/iMxp7AJlptKdl.png
<[Raiden]> понятно
<baronos> хтмл5 при копировании съезжает влево ((
<[Raiden]> полезная опция. Я так даже может начну какие-нит ьсоцсети с чатиками юзать
<[Raiden]> до сих пор обхожу их стороной, хватает почты и 3 чатов )
<baronos> тьюб и плеер юзаю)) удобно довольно таки)
<[Raiden]> пример нового , которое не вызывает негодования.
<[Raiden]> )
<griphus812> Добрый вечер. Помогите настроить nfs
<shenmue> енто что?
<baronos> !nfs
<ubuntuhelp> сетевая файловая система. См. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo для информации !nfs-nis об установке и настройке.
<artus> griphus812, чего там настраивать? или носом в гугл ткнуть?
<griphus812> сколько не бьюсь, все время выдает mount.nfs: access denied by server while mounting 192.168.2.2:/tmp/nfsdir
<artus> griphus812, http://goo.gl/Vp2IA
<artus>  griphus812 не? или тяжело?
<artus> сначала думаем, потом пишем конфиги, потом проверяем
<baronos> есть способ umount без рута?
<shenmue> выдернуть шнур =)
<artus> baronos, а смысл?
<artus> baronos, чтоб случайно umount / сделать ?
<baronos> artus: нее, я тут бредовой мыслью озадачился, сделеть скрипт для монтирования фтп в дом. директории. но чтоб при повторном исполнении этого скрипта он отмонтировал) воо как))
<artus> извращенец)
<shenmue> а зачем если в наутиле можно это делать?
<artus> baronos, а того, заюзать наутилус не ?
<baronos> там хитро надо фтп юзать с кодировкой))
<artus> baronos, http://itmages.ru/image/view/423224/f86874e8
<baronos> artus: это кде, я так не играю)))
<shenmue> http://shenmue.riocraft.operaunite.com/file_sharing/content/Снимок-15.png
<Olya> привет!
<Olya> есть кто?
<Olya> ясно
<[Raiden]> сча обс заюзал сусешный для сборки. Удобная штука...
<[Raiden]> до ппа у меня руки так и не доходили, может тже просто. Когда-нить сравню )
<artus> [Raiden], чего собирает?
<[Raiden]> пиджин с патчем собрал, что бы инфу о версии из файла брал. В общем для жабера...
<[Raiden]> там можно и на их сервисе собирать и у себя в минимальном чруте. И в общем не особо сложно...
<[Raiden]> чего-т оя начал офтопить...
#ubuntu-ru 2012-02-14
<Olya> Привет есть хоть один нормальный гуру?
<psineo> живые есть?
<psineo> Ребята, помогите мне тут сориентироваться с установкой synaptic там с зависимостями что то пытается машинка
<psineo> amigo:  BeTep Fylh_if отзовитесь плиз
<psineo> ChanServ:  ну помоги же мне
<psineo> все молчат
<black_ru> Привет всем
<black_ru> Ребят подскажите как звахватить видео со звуком
<black_ru> делаю так
<black_ru> ffmpeg -f x11grab -s xga -sameq -r 25 -i :0.0 -f alsa -ac 2 -i hw:0,0 out.mpg
<black_ru> но так звук пишется с колонок в микрофон
<markmx> хола всем, када втыкиваю дивидишку в привод то в медие появляется папка с лейблом диска, в итоге надо знать имя папки чтобы попасть к файликам, а хотелось бы скриптиком... как бы унифицированно лазать
<markmx> как мона прваильно влезть?
<SAPetrovich> тест
<ubuntuhelp> SAPetrovich, Понг понг понг...
<chapt> markmx а с mtabа если брать название папки?
<chapt> cat /etc/mtab
<markmx> так :) а вот теперь начинаются пляски с регулярками :)
<markmx> cat /etc/mtab | egrep -o "\/dev\/sr0 \/media\/(.+?) " - выхватывает все и вся...
<markmx> надо чтобы при первом пробеле стопался, как бы это намутить?
<markmx> все, сделал :)))
<markmx> всем пасип
<markmx> (\w+?) :)
<markmx> эм... нет :) все таки нужны вы мне еще
<markmx> http://pastebin.com/5LutyZv7 - гдето тут лажа
<markmx> говорит 10 строка не катит
<markmx> я дурак сам себе, синатаксис не учил
<SergeyIT> привет, живые есть?
<|rapidsp|> аск :)
<SergeyIT> |rapidsp|, будь здоров! :)
<|rapidsp|> )
<SergeyIT> а сегодня вроде день компьюторщиков?
<SergeyIT> или здесь компьютерщиков нет (фу, слово то какое длинное)
<|rapidsp|> всех, кого зовут Валентин :)
<SergeyIT> http://www.calend.ru/holidays/0/0/2369/
<|rapidsp|> да уж... если верить всем календарям - сопьешься...
<chapt> понял бы если бы день линуксоидов, ибо больше всех трахаются .. с операционкой )
<SergeyIT> chapt, не факт
<chapt> не знаю, может у меня так, но обычный вариант - поставил, все работает, замечательно, но вот биллинг бы поднять, дабы соседний серв не на винде работал, сделал, а вот еще и фтп сервер к нему же, да без проблем, а еще и svn не помешал бы, да и почта с жабой было бы Ð
<chapt> вот и сидишь постоянно копаешься )
<SergeyIT> "chapt: РЅРµ знаю, может С ...." -  в этом?
<chapt> SergeyIT: да с кодировками как раз траблов нет )
<SergeyIT> chapt, есть
<SergeyIT> !255 > chapt
<ubuntuhelp> chapt, please see my private message
<SergeyIT> chapt, то что я привел, ты написал
<chapt> упс, сорри
<portos> Всем привет
<portos> я к вам с вопросом
<portos> на виртуальной машине установлен линукс. давно установлен. и забыт пароль
<portos> в загрузчике дописал rw init=/bin/bash
<portos> загрузился с правами рута но пароль сменить не могу
<portos> bash: passwd : command not found
<openvoid> а если попробовать с полным путём
<openvoid> или single в загрузчике
<andrex> portos: в безопасном режиме загрузись и поменяй
<portos> openvoid  а по подробней
<portos> так в безопасном режиме просит логин и пароль
<openvoid> /usr/bin/passwd
<andrex> а ты руту пароль задал чтоле? тогда можно chroot сделать и поменять
<chapt> ура, наконец то 3.5 либроффис вышел, правда домашний сайт у них в результате в дауне, осталось дождаться когда в репах убунты он появится
<andrex> openvoid: не угадал /etc/shadow
<openvoid> passwd сам туда заберется, главное запустить его
<andrex> он через passwd может текущий спросить
<openvoid> c init=/bin/bash он с uid 0 запущен
<andrex> и што у него пароль на руте
<andrex> вот если менять пароль через рута другого пользователя то не спросит
<openvoid> нет он просто его не спрашивает под uid 0
<portos> нашел вот http://www.k-max.name/linux/sbros-parolya-root/
<portos> почему может быть такая ошибка
<portos> только у меня корневой раздел root=/dev/mapper/debian-virtual-root
<portos> в загрузчике так прописан
<openvoid> portos, энвиропмент пустой, патх не установлен
<andrex> потому что, dev/sdx
<openvoid> запускай /usr/bin/passwd
<SAPetrovich> тест
<ubuntuhelp> SAPetrovich, Понг.
<portos> тоже не работает  /usr/bin/passwd
<andrex> !chroot
<ubuntuhelp> chroot — среда администратора системы
<andrex> мдя
<andrex> portos: грузись с лифки делай chroot и меняй все пароли
<andrex> про чрут в гугл
<tarokinoe> а если хэш пароля в shadow поменять?
<openvoid> не поменять а подменить
<[Raiden]> блин, только вчера 295.17 поставил http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=33081
<SergeyIT> [Raiden], так радоваться надо, вон сколько проблем решили )
<simmi> а xorg может c 30 битным цветом работать?
<[Raiden]> не уверен
<[Raiden]> для этого ещё надо монито такой
<[Raiden]> они 90% 24 битные
<[Raiden]> в общем это только для про.
<baronos> Исправлены две ошибки с падением многопоточных OpenGL приложений;  гыыы теперь гш падать в gdm не будет)
<Destroyer492> добрый вечер
<Destroyer492> Господа помогите. Обновился через синаптик, после чего система перестала стартовать
<baronos> ctrl+alt+f1 залогинься , выполни startx, если не запуститься, то смотри логи.
<bosyi> приложения запущенные черз wine всегда использую его иконку? можно заставить использовать родную  иконку приложения?
<baronos> сделай кнопку с путем запуска приложения, в свойствах задай иконку какую хочешь
<baronos> или если в меню есть иконка запуска уже, то через alacarte поменяй иконку
<Destroyer492> baronos, дело в том, что никак не возможно это. После полосы загрузки, монитор темнеет как будто пк выключен. ни на, что кроме ctrl+alt+del не реагирует
<artus> а вот нельзя в убунте обновлятцо вот так скопом ))
<bosyi> есть иконка. нету alacarte. где лежат иконки вайна?
<baronos> bosyi: sudo apt-get install alacarte
<ra3trub> Народ подскажите как зарегистрироваться на freenode.net
<andrex> !nick
<ubuntuhelp> Ник на IRC-сервере регистрируется так: /msg nickserv register <password> <e-mail> . Подробнее про регистрацию: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration >> Валидируйте ник по почте! <<
<simmi> Destroyer492: попробуй пропиши vga=792 nomodeset в загрузочном меню grub (quiet и splash убрать).
<andrex> без <>
<artus> simmi, 792 ты под его монитор выдал? а если у него 14" стекло? или это у тебя универсальный совет? да и причем тут собственно разрешение фреймбуфера то ?
<Destroyer492> simmi, не понимаю как туда попасть
<andrex> Destroyer492: в безовасном грузись и смотри чё у тебя там не так при загрузке жми шифт
<Destroyer492> andrex, в grub даже не пускает, начинет грузить и все, черный экран
<artus> Destroyer492, шифт зажми при загрузке
<baronos> Destroyer492: при загрузке компютера зажми шифт и держи
<_monaster_> hello
<_monaster_> Ç
<bosyi> baronos, какой параметр использовать для задания иконки.?
<bosyi> env WINEPREFIX="/home/bogdan/.wine" wine C:\\windows\\command\\start.exe /Unix /home/bogdan/.wine/dosdevices/c:/users/bogdan/Головне\ меню/Програми/Microsoft\ Office/Microsoft\ Office\ Word\ 2007.lnk
<Destroyer492> попал в рековери меню. что выбирать? resume, fsck, remount, root
<Destroyer492> я так понимаю рут
<_monaster_> greetings!
<_monaster_> ÇÇ
<andrex> !ru _monaster_
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='ru _monaster_'
<andrex> !ru | _monaster_
<ubuntuhelp> _monaster_: На канале разрешён только русский язык. В исключительных случаях разрешён английский, для общения с IRC операторами Freenode. Транслит разрешён только для выяснения как настроить русский
<andrex> !en | _monaster_
<ubuntuhelp> _monaster_: Учи язык! Или используй http://translate.google.com
<Destroyer492>  попал в рековери меню. что выбирать? resume, fsck, remount, root
<andrex> root
<andrex> Destroyer492: попробуй удалить дрова на видео
<baronos> bosyi: я так понял в меню уже есть значок запуска, открывай алакарте находи значок, и меняй свойства http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oh7Jvix0NC4&feature=youtu.be
<andrex> Destroyer492: и /etc/X11/xorg.con
<andrex> f
<Destroyer492> какой командой удалить драйвера? я совсем новенький
<[Raiden]> хочется неведомой фигни - ставьте на винду какой-нить астон десктоп. И не надо будет оис под вайном пускать
<[Raiden]> офис
<andrex> Destroyer492: короче mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.bak
<bosyi> сорри. завис комп
<baronos> bosyi: я так понял в меню уже есть значок запуска, открывай алакарте находи значок, и меняй свойства http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oh7Jvix0NC4&feature=youtu.be
<_monaster_> bye
<[Raiden]> andrex: этого мало может быть
<bosyi> дело в том что иконка то есть. настоящая, вордовская, но отображается знак вопроса вместо нее
<andrex> фиг знает у меня всегда канало
<[Raiden]> Destroyer492: какие дрова?
<andrex> ну если конечно дрова норм, и не интел
<[Raiden]> если дрова норм, то они побменили собой либгл и заблксистили кмс )
<Destroyer492> andrex, mv: cannot stat` /etc/X11/xorg.conf: no such file or directory
<[Raiden]> заблеклистили
<[Raiden]> Destroyer492: какие дрова?
<andrex> понятно, нет унего дров
<Destroyer492> куда делись то?
<[Raiden]> лол
<Destroyer492> я в синаптике отключил удаление
<andrex> открытые стоят
<Destroyer492> когда обнавлялся
<Destroyer492> вот сверло. как вернуться то?
<Destroyer492> [Raiden], вот тебе смешно, а у меня ГОСы завтра. Никак не до ковыряний если честно (:
<artus> Destroyer492, ну так нафиг ставил ? отмазка я новичек не котируется) ссзб
<[Raiden]> Я задал вопрос, два раза
<[Raiden]> вот мне и смешно, что я такой дурак, овтета жду.
<baronos> Destroyer492: видеокарта какая?
<Destroyer492> artus, рано или поздно надо учиться, не хочется торчать бесконечно, на окнах
<andrex> Destroyer492: логи xorg и syslog на пасту
<andrex> !pste | Destroyer492
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='pste'
<andrex> !log | Destroyer492
<ubuntuhelp> Destroyer492: Логи системных событий искать в /var/log/ или в папке настроек вашей софтинки
<andrex> !paste | Destroyer492
<ubuntuhelp> Destroyer492: Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://hastebin.com или http://paste.pro
<artus> Destroyer492, дододооо, прям пламенная речь воинственного леминга
<Destroyer492> baronos nvidia
<[Raiden]> я ег ов игнор сунул )
<[Raiden]> как бы теперь взаимно.
<artus> Destroyer492, учится это значит искать ответ а не тупить )
<baronos> sudo apt-get install nvidia-current nvidia-settings
<Destroyer492> сейчас попробую
<[Raiden]> а если у него нвидия, но легаси? тогда что?
<[Raiden]> как вы помогаете я ваще в шоке )
<simmi> значит nouveau глюкнулся... nano /etc/default/grub туда где quiet и splash стоят их убрать и вместо них nomodeset vga=788 (или 792 если монитор держит 1024x768) потом sudo update-grub
<artus> simmi, vga=788  тут причем??????????? обясни мне
<andrex> [Raiden]: ну я сказал ему логи показать, щас ответа не дождусь тоже в игнор пойдёт)
<[Raiden]> )
<artus> nomodeset с головой , а вга там нафиг не надо
<Destroyer492> artus подожди секунду я не успеваю
<simmi> artus: чтобы xorg запустился с нужным разрешением (fbdev не переключается в grandr и подобных)
<artus> simmi, чееее???
<artus> simmi, отсыпь :)
<[Raiden]> !nvidia
<ubuntuhelp> Настоятельно рекомендуем ставить драйвера, предлагаемые системой. Руководство установки драйверов nVidia тут: http://goo.gl/7gYgP на анг. здесь https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia см. !nvidia-nouveau !xswat
<[Raiden]> там написан очто прописать вместо vga=
<[Raiden]> по первому линку
<artus> да и прежде чем сплеш скрин ему лечить видео поднять надо
<artus> а учитывая что выше советопали вырубить вообще сплеш, то путь вашей мысли слишком ветвист под веществами то )
<[Raiden]> Если в сусешном зиппере 2 раза ктрл+ц нажать: OK OK! Exiting immediately...
<andrex> пасхалка)
<Nemo1> Товарищи, подскажите, есть ли версия mrim-prpl для pidgin, которая ставится на oneiric?
<[Raiden]> ubuntuupdates.org , getdeb.net - тут ищи. Если нету - собирай.
<Nemo1> спс
<tagezi> всем привет
<Lex_S> чёт какая-то суровая зима
<Lex_S> у меня ноут перегрелся при сборке ведра(
<Lex_S> что ж тогда летом будет
<tagezi> ведро?
<[Raiden]> рекомендоват ьдесктоп к покупке не стоит?
<[Raiden]> :)
<Lex_S> tagezi: ядро
<SergeyIT> Lex_S, значит лето будет жаркое - примета такая
<Lex_S> не стоит))
<Lex_S> десктоп есть
<Lex_S> но он сломан)
<simmi> Lex_S: man cpufreq-set
<SergeyIT> Lex_S, а раз сломан - то лето будет еще и дождливое
<Lex_S> ))
<[Raiden]> http://pkgs.org/ ещё иногда может помочь найти
<admin-skif-biz> Хочу плагин для гимпа. Кто-нибудь писать умеет?
<arinov> admin-skif-biz: их же там целый архив
<arinov> тысячи
<admin-skif-biz> мне особенный надо
<SergeyIT> чтобы все как в фотошопе работало?
<admin-skif-biz> в ФШ такого никогда и небыло
<admin-skif-biz> есть ну очень специальный софт обработки стереофото для винды
<admin-skif-biz> один я кое-как на скрипт-фу написал, но знания кончились.
<UNIm95> Народ какие книги по mysql посоветуете?
<Frost_> Доброго времени суток граждане Интернета. Ответьте кто-нибудь сталкивался с проблемой установки драйверов на видеокарту Radeon 3850 HD на убунте 11.10?
<Frost_> что совсем никто? оО
<bosyi> почему время установки с alternate обаза на порядок выше с desktop?
<bosyi> *чем
<andrex> но наверно потому что sqashfs распаковывается долго
<andrex> u*
<rekcuFniarB> bosyi: я считаю что потому что при установке с desktop образа просто происходит копирование файловой иерархии на раздел. А alternate диск представляет из себя репозиторий с deb пакетами, установка происходит путём установки каждого пакета, а это дольше.
<rekcuFniarB> andrex: так наоборот на sesktop образе squashfs, а bosyi говорит что desktop установщик устанавливает быстрее.
<bosyi> понятно, спасибо.
<sharikoff> да незачто, носи пока не порвется
<sharikoff> а порвется , зашей и снова носи
<sharikoff> =)
<andrex> rekcuFniarB: да ты на меня внимания не обращай, я чёто сёдня всё невнимательно читаю, а потом ещё и твечаю как с бодуна)
<andrex> о*
<rekcuFniarB> Гг
<sharikoff> andrex: потому что ночью надо спать
<sharikoff> а не в ирке сидеть
<andrex> sharikoff: на себя посмотри))
<sharikoff> потом проблемы с давлением будут
<sharikoff> как у меня =)
<andrex> )
<sharikoff> http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/4513/35931700.90/0_801bd_2a469154_orig
<andrex> опана, шашлык в ванной
<andrex> это называется некогда на природу выехать)
<bosyi> жесть, вся квартира завоняется
<andrex> это чё за клоны тут?0о
<userubuntu234> добрый вечер. есть картинка. как сделать, чтобы автоматически открывалась при запуске системы?
<andrex> userubuntu234: воткни на рабочий стол)
<userubuntu234> andrex, на рабочий стол другую картинку поставить хочу) а эту как запускать автоматом?
<andrex> в автозапуск добавь program -key /path/for/img или просто картинку может прокатит)
<userubuntu234> andrex, оказывается "обзор" есть(тупо выбрал картинку) Спасибо)
<User877[web]> hi
<Escsun> Привет всем
<shenmue> В Ubuntu 7.10 появится графический конфигуратор Xorg
<shenmue> кто нибуть это видел?
<artus> shenmue, а в 5.04 там свеженького ничего не появилось? )
<andrex> ну в 7.10 появилось а в 8.4 убралось)
<Escsun> shenmue, зачем он надо?)
<shenmue> так просто. случайно наткнулся
<Escsun> пользовался
<Escsun> не удобен
<Escsun> лишняя штука)
<artus> все на 7.10 )))
<shenmue> я с 8.04 на убунту только
<shenmue> не... с 8.10 . точно
<Sergey_IT> у меня на одном компе еще 8.04 стоит, на всякий случай
<andrex> эт на какой такой))
<shenmue> вдруг чо? а у тебя нет убунты
<artus> гг
<shenmue> побьют же =)
<Sergey_IT> 10.04 основная, а если рухнет при обновлении  перегружусь в 8.04
<andrex> и получится цикл
<shenmue> фаер фокс 2 в убунту 6.10 будет включен
<andrex> вдруг там с 8.4 не сможеш на 10.4 вернутся опят на 8.4 итд
<andrex> shenmue: ты ещё какойнить ноухау фич на 4.10 поищи)
<shenmue> искал статью на хабре просто. там паренек рассказывал из какого хлама состоит ксорг
<shenmue> и на какие ухищрения идут разрабы что это чудо вообще работало
<shenmue> к разговору о вэйленде .
<userubuntu234> andrex, тупо "обзор" не помог. даже Shotwell: адрес без ковычек - тоже не помогло. как правильно?
<userubuntu234> andrex. как правильно, знаете?
<userubuntu234> народ, как автоматом открывать картинку при загрузке системы?
<shenmue> эм... а поточнее?
<andrex> ну я тебе теоритически сказал, а так не знаю
<andrex> и про обзор ничего не говорил
<shenmue> ты запустил комп и должна открытца картинка в просмоторщике изображений?
<andrex> в автозапуск добавь program -key /path/for/img или просто картинку может прокатит)
<andrex> вот чё я писал
<userubuntu234> второй вопрос: при запуске системы на эпате выбора пользователя клкабельна "ubuntu-desktop"под картинкой монитора. ппри нажатии текст меняется на ubuntu + версия. Клик что-то делает или лишь показывает информацию другую(версию)?
<userubuntu234> shenmue, я запустил комп и должна открытца картинка в просмоторщике изображений
<userubuntu234> shenmue, знаете как?
<shenmue> а можна узнать зачем?
<baronos> eog /путь к картинки
<shenmue> userubuntu234 в авто старт юзверя
<shenmue> gnome-open /путь к картинке
<shenmue> хотя может он про рабочий стол спрашивает?
<andrex> не а
<andrex> человеку лень картинку руками открывать
<userubuntu234> eog от gnome-open чем отличается?
<userubuntu234> не лень, надо не забыть
<shenmue> eog программа просмотра изображений
<userubuntu234> а на второй вопрос что скажете?
<shenmue> gnome-open эта утилитка которая решает какой проге открывать данный файл . как то так
<artus> а не проще ли сразу шовтел в автозагрузку ? нафига прослойки ?
<shenmue> во первых он не у всех
<artus> во вторых подставь любой вивер
<shenmue> в третьих причем тут я?
<artus> shenmue, gnome-open зачем ?
<artus> ))
<shenmue> а я не знал чем он там картинки смотрим
<shenmue> т*
<shenmue> может через feh
<NoOova> господа
<NoOova> можно холиварный вопрос?
<NoOova> NoOova: !ask
<NoOova> !ask NoOova
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='ask NoOova'
<NoOova> хм
<shenmue> артус уже прицелился видать =)
<NoOova> короче. послднее время пользования кутимом (0.3) стал замечать, что сей прекраснй проект не оправдывает моих ожиданий
<NoOova> есть ли адекватная замена?
<artus> он уже давно надежд не оправдывает
<shenmue> кутим комбаин?
<userubuntu234> artus, что такое прослойки?
<NoOova> shenmue: всмысле комбайн:
<shenmue> мульти протокольный
<NoOova> ну да
<artus> userubuntu234, прослойки это прослойки
<NoOova> мне надо тока жаббер и аську
<shenmue> аа... ну я вообще ни одного нормального комбаина не встречал
<NoOova> до кутима я какоето время использовал пиджин
<artus> NoOova, гаджим и адекватный транспорт
<shenmue> +1
<NoOova> но все оно неудобно после квип2005
<artus> NoOova, хватает с головой
<NoOova> artus: транспорт... это все всеравно что вызывать такси но такси приехжает с хачем и ехать надо у него на коленях
<NoOova> короче не нужный костль
<NoOova> пиджин не перешел ещё в стадию удобных IM клиентов?
<artus> ненужный костыль это комбайн, который адекватно ниодин протокол не умеет
<userubuntu234> gnome-open / жестоко мало нагружать комп будет, верно?
<artus> NoOova, а на предмет костыль, как то за полтора года вопросов отродясь небыло) ну и спама тоже нет)
<NoOova> Но транспорт это же не удобо
<NoOova> не удобно
<baronos> !emesene
<ubuntuhelp> emesene — программа мгновенного обмена сообщениями для сети WLM. См. http://emesene.org
<NoOova> а там хрень
<artus> NoOova, вс зависит от транспорта :)
<shenmue> 1 раз настроил траспорт и забыл
<NoOova> например хочу я посмотреть инфо контакта
<NoOova> как говорите клиент?
<NoOova> gajim?
<shenmue> gajim
<NoOova> под венду есть?
<NoOova> мне просто надо и венду и linux
<artus> NoOova, ну смотри, кто ж запрещает)
<shenmue> тогда psi
<shenmue> гаджим вроде есть на винду но при у становки на гтк ругается оО
<tagezi> помоему самый лучший интернет пейджер - это телефон.. позвонил, поговорил
<shenmue> вроде я именно гаджим пытался запустить
<shenmue> tagezi по вайфаю через скайп?
<Shany> Dctv ghbdf z cjdctv yjdbxjr? yt heufqnt vtyz =)
<NoOova> tagezi: тогда уж лучше в реале встретиться поговорить
<NoOova> например с людьми с другого полушария
<Shany> Сори, я новичок совсем, не ругайтесь
<Shany> Есть кто с беларуси?
<[Raiden]> пиджин пробуйте снова. Я юзаю безсменн оуже давн опод двумя ос
<shenmue> artus ты ставил скрипт переводчик?
<[Raiden]> без проблем
<artus> shenmue, ставил , работает
<NoOova> [Raiden]: а он научился Xtraz?
<tagezi> NoOova: +1
<shenmue> artus выше там где расклдаку перепутали. попробуй переведи
<[Raiden]> Я не знаю что это )
<artus> shenmue, а у меня его щас нету
<shenmue> просто думал может гугол сообразит... а вот не работает. а жалко. вместо этого чот другое спрашивает
<shenmue> http://shenmue.riocraft.operaunite.com/file_sharing/content/Снимок-16.png справа наверху.
<baronos> !faq | Shany
<ubuntuhelp> Shany: Начальные руководства для новичков можно найти тут(актуально): ==> http://help.ubuntu.ru/manual <== и часто задаваемые вопросы про поведение на канале http://goo.gl/xFjsu
<[Raiden]> Ладно, не буду спрашивать что это. Если ищете значит надо )
<tagezi> shenmue: гугол очень хорошо всё перевёл )
<Shany> не, ну спс конечно
<shenmue> ну да. не важно с какого на какой. главное сделал это правильно
<tagezi> http://itmages.ru/image/view/424093/a8c20bd7
<Shany> Люди, может кто подскажет: как диск с защитой завиртуалить? Под убунтой
<artus> Shany, чегой?
<Shany> Вобщем диск защищён. Мне из него iso надо сделать.
<artus> Shany, делай, ток не здесь) а для начала читай лицензию на диск и ищи там строчки о том что можно ли это делать вообще )
<Shany> Artus, да ладно =)
<Shany> кстати, как тут зарегиццо?
<Shany> так и не въехал =(
<andrex> Registered : Feb 14 19:26:00 2012
<andrex> Shany: врёшь
<Shany> сурьёзна
<Shany> andrex, я просто в ирц уже аж целых 7 минут. Не знаю, шо тут делать и как
<artus> Shany, ничего тут делать ненадо) выходи ))
<andrex> во 1 если б ты не зарегился то говорить ты здесь не смог бы, если не поменяли опять
<andrex> во вторых я выше написал
<Shany> artus, молодцы. новичков я смотрю любят у вас? я не тупой, всё пойму с первого раза, просто маны влом перекуривать
<andrex> а это надо в 1 вую очередь делать))
<Shany> andrex, спс
<Sergey_IT> Shany, тогда переходи на инфо
<artus> Shany, это твое дело) на новичков нам начхать) если теме влом маны читать и ты судя пришол чтоб за тебя загуглили то как то того, чревато )
<NoOova> Shany: он ещё щас в тебя тапком кинет
<User188[web]> эм
<User188[web]> о, работает!) а как к Вам например через qutim подключится?
<Sergey_IT> User188[web], мотай на ус
<Shany> artus, я вижу. гугл мне ничё не дал. я уже все руки в кровь сгуглил, ничё не нашёл
<Shany> просто может кто сталкивался вот и всё
<shenmue> аж целых 7 минут =)
<tagezi> если гугл не знает - никто не знает
<baronos> "Есть кто с беларуси?"  Это ты не смог нагуглить? это твой вопрос?
<User188[web]> ааа ребзя выручайте
<baronos> вот пример вопроса, "какие пакеты отвечают за протоколы в комабинах, например в эмпати?)"
<baronos> комбаинах*
<artus> User188[web], кто такие ребзя ? ты каналом не ошибся?
<User188[web]> извините
<artus> User188[web], протокол, irc ...  и далее по тексту
<Shany> baronos, выше ещё. Как создать iso, если диск защищён? убунта видит его как 2 диска (cdda и data).
<artus> Shany, зачем исо с него делать?
<Shany> baronos, а что ещё? там защита от копирования стоит, под виндами вообще никак и ничего не сделаешь. А диск нужно скопировать ну просто очень.
<Sergey_IT> Shany, здесь не ломают, тут строят
<artus> Shany, цель? нафига его копировать?
<artus> User188[web], только вот пиджин в качестве irc-клиента не очень )
<User188[web]> далее по тексту прошел. сервер и порт оставил по умолчанию. а где этот канал выбрать
<andrex> Shany: пират?
<User188[web]> я через qutim
 * shenmue никогда не видел дисков с защитой от копирования
<artus> User188[web], /join #zzz
<baronos> "типа Линукс хакерская система, и тут можно обойти все виды защиты"
<shenmue> тип старфорсе что ли?
<Shany> artus, будешь смеяццо, это беларусский диск с пдд. пошёл на права учится, а оказалось, что новых уже нету, а там изменений до чёртиков. вот еле нашёл дисок, а человек ток на ночь дал
<NoOova> baronos: впринципе, если добавить "если ты хакер" то ты прав =)))
<baronos> воо я нашел на свой вопрос ответ в гугле sudo apt-get install telepathy-haze он установил мне нужные протоколы в эмпати)
<artus> @kban Shany 86400 п. 2.11
<User188[web]> Артус, а куда это говорить то?
<andrex> да прям в строку куда текст чепятаеш
<User188[web]> извините за тупость, никогда раньше с IRC не дружил
<shenmue> User188[web] команды вводятся туда где текст печатаешь
<NoOova> вот и кинул тапком
<andrex> не это в баню послал
<artus> User188[web], ну так возьми irc клиент а не мцчай пиджин )
<User188[web]> я не трогал пиджин, что ты с ним привязался
<User188[web]> нашел
<User188[web]> кажись
<Sergey_IT> artus, не нападай на пиджин (
<NoOova> интереср если из артуса выманить мат он забанит сам себя?
<baronos> User188[web]: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wPaaZzo6kiM
<User188[web]> ну вот
<andrex> ага
<User188[web]> только кодировки плывут, какую надо было указать
<andrex> было уже такое
<andrex> utf-8
<shenmue> NoOova нет. тебя за подстрекательство забанит.
<User188[web]> ок
<artus> я вот не пойму, нафиг пиратить пдд если есть онлайн и нашару )
<shenmue> я вот тоже думаю что быстрей бы скачал с торрентов нежели с сиди диска =)
<artus> http://ipdd.adrive.by/Interactive.aspx
<artus> как бе проблем вообще никаких)
<andrex> shenmue: там на торенты то смысла нет выкладывать 200 мб
<artus> + в пдфках вагон
<User188[web]> хм, ну вот
<User188[web]> сменил кодировку
<baronos> а потом удивляемся почему аварий много на дорогах
<shenmue> я на рутрекере что то такое на 5кб видел
<User188[web]> все равно крякозабы на кириллице
<andrex> перезайди
<artus> да там со всеми дополнениями 3 метра в пдф )
<shenmue> чарсет есть
 * baronos заморочился, и поставил fallout 2
<shenmue> я вот копимист. мне можно диски копировать. если хоть раз в жизни увижу  лицензионный
<User188[web]> все огонь, но писать не дает
<artus> и вообще, чего это за водятел то такой который книжку с пдд купить не может ? Оо
<artus> вобще ололошки зажрались )
<shenmue> хы
<artus> !nick | User188[web]
<ubuntuhelp> User188[web]: Ник на IRC-сервере регистрируется так: /msg nickserv register <password> <e-mail> . Подробнее про регистрацию: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration >> Валидируйте ник по почте! <<
<shenmue> кстати ник на фридонете постоянный? или сбрасывается если не юзать n времени?
<artus> постоянный
<shenmue> отлично
<User188[web]> его сначало регистрировать нужно чтоли?
<NoOova> Хм
<NoOova> пиджин все ещё такой же
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Здесь?
<shenmue> User188[web] тебя регистрация в сети удивляет что ли?
<User188[web]> что то я этот синтаксис не пойму
<shenmue> жалко что openId что то как то не приживается.
<[Raiden]> Nor8: да
<User188[web]> что он от меня хочет услышать
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: 295-ую версию драйвера еще не поставил?
<[Raiden]> ставил
<[Raiden]> баян )
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: Как работает, без глюков?
<[Raiden]> да вроде да
<[Raiden]> у меня уже давно 295*
<Nor8> У тебя с бетки?
<User188[web]> да что ж такое то
<andrex> User188[web]: /msg nickserv help register читай
<shenmue> "не могу войти. забыл пароль" вот как им это удается?
<artus> )))
<User188[web]> да видел я мануал
<User188[web]> я из него ничего не понял
<artus> User188[web], чего там не понятного? Oo
<shenmue>  /msg nickserv register пароль почта
<artus> "позмите бутылку и налейте в стакан" ---- кааак, я не понял , ничего не понятно вообщееее!!!
<shenmue> на почте будет потверждение. затем сюда здесь пишешь /msg NickServ IDENTIFY пароль
<artus> *в
<User188[web]> я так и написал, ноль реакции, ничего не пришло
<artus> жди
<artus> только учти что всякие маилрушечки некотируются за почтовые системы )
<StealthVipera47> )
<User188[web]> ну не, совсем чтоли издеваетесь
<andrex> User188[web]: /join #freenode мучай их на английцком
<shenmue> artus правда? это отчего так?
<artus> shenmue, ну потому что почти везбе мылору в бане ) ибо там сплошные флудероспамеры
<User188[web]> а как теперь в этот ник войти?
<Flipzvl> тест
<ubuntuhelp> Flipzvl, Есть контакт.
<Flipzvl> а во
<Flipzvl> все понял!:) спасибо
<shenmue> User188[web] /nick твой ник
<Nor8> User188[web]  Никак! Это ужасно, но больше одного ника и одного ящика на маил.ру в этой жизни нельзя сделать!
<shenmue> хм... есть же почта какая то в кирилическом домене =)
<Flipzvl> Nor8: ок
<andrex> ну линковать ники никто не запрещал, а войти мона если зайти на канал фринода и попросить их дропнуть ник указав пароль и ящик
<andrex> для конспирации
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Какая там опция ы конфиге включала плюшки в драйвере? Напомни, плз!
<[Raiden]> Мне для этого надо маунтить раздел с убунтой , я в сусе )
<[Raiden]> потом или сам ищи
<[Raiden]> и поставь уже прогу для заметок
<shenmue> Nor8 ты про переключения памяти и разгона видюхи?
<Nor8> shenmue: Еще б я помнил, но допустим, что для этого!
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: Что за прога для заметок? А-ля Томбой?
<artus> плазмоид )
<[Raiden]> да любую. У меня cherrytree
<artus> я думал на десктопе висящая
<Flipzvl> ребят, хромиум просил мастер пароль для сохранения других паролей... не могу вспомнить что я туда вбил, как теперь эту фигню убрать и потом вообще ее отключить?)
<Flipzvl> я пробовал снести/поставить опять, но настройки сохранились. где их потереть?
<andrex> в хомяке гдето
<baronos> там есть два способа синхронизации, с дополнительным паролем и просто.
<Flipzvl> вот как обычный включить? как в форточках он включает по умолчанию
<shenmue> Option               "CoolBits" "1"
<Flipzvl> нашел кажись  /home/user/.config/chromium тут какие то лежат
<shenmue> Nor8 выше
<Nor8> У Хромиума в настройках было вроде "сохранять пароли и так далее".
<artus> ухжс, в настройки лень глянуть?
<Nor8>  shenmue: Спс, она самая.
<shenmue> чот только толку не заметно
<andrex> Nor8: там не в хромиуме, раньше эта прога называлась пароли и ключи шифрования на русском в менюшке, ща незнаю
<baronos> seahorse
<Nor8> andrex: Так и есть вроде, но в ней по умолчанию не предлагает сохранять все подряд.
<andrex> тьфу опять ступил)
<baronos> ну для отключения в seahorse пароля, потребуеться старый пароль, а он не помнит что вбил туда
<shenmue> "не могу войти. забыл пароль" вот как им это удается? [2]
<shenmue> заходим в программу и всё стираем.
<Flipzvl> roman@romanPC:~$ seahorse
<Flipzvl> Программа 'seahorse' на данный момент не установлена.  Вы можете установить ее, напечатав:
<baronos> аааа вспомнил
<Flipzvl> это все же хромиум похоже
<propellerdnk> do6po BpemeHu cyTok   Do6PbIM
<baronos> Flipzvl: ща кое что дам))
<Flipzvl> это хромиум все таик
<Flipzvl> ну или в xcfe что то другое вместо seahorse
<propellerdnk> He otkPbIBaetc9I okHo  BbI6oPa  language (((
<Flipzvl> а нет, все таки хромиум
<baronos> Flipzvl: 2 минуты потерпи, и потом пропишешь --password-store=basic %U это)
<artus> @kban 3600 propellerdnk изыди коверкающий речь
<artus> @kban propellerdnk 3600 изыди коверкающий речь
<andrex> мда мега транслит
<Flipzvl> куда прописать то?
<artus> мега тупое школото
<baronos> Flipzvl: не торопи собыитие
<baronos> Flipzvl: ща скажу
<baronos> Flipzvl: выполни в терминале chromium-browser --password-store=basic %U  и посмотри будет спрашивать пароли
<Flipzvl> не спрашивает
<Flipzvl> спасибо
<Flipzvl> кстати, а виндовый хром и хромиум в убунту могут синхронизировать закладки/пароли и тд?
<shenmue> виндовый ? =)
<Flipzvl> а че это грешно да?)
<andrex> хромиума под виндой нет вроде как
<Nor8> ))
<Flipzvl>  >виндовый хром и хромиум в убунту
<Flipzvl> я как бы и спросил
<shenmue> Flipzvl ответ да. там же через сервер все делается
<shenmue> хром есть и на лине. а вот хромиума на винде по моему нет
<[Raiden]> если погуглит ьможно сборки найти
<shenmue> и вообще хром и хромиум разные браузеры. один от гугла. другой не от гугла.
<Flipzvl> :O
<shenmue> больше различий между ними не нашел
<[Raiden]> Nor8: У меня после новости про финансирование кубунты был позыв сусе пощупать, так неделю тут и сижу ) Сча опцию скажу
<Flipzvl> в википедии написано что оба от гугла
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Хехе ))) Попался )))
<andrex> shenmue: 1 бинарный другой ткрытый
<[Raiden]> Option      "GLShaderDiskCache"    "True"
<baronos> Flipzvl: выполни alacarte в терминале, найди значок хромиума и в свойствах в запуске дополни то что я тебе дал, и тогда не надо будет всегда через терминал его запускать
<Flipzvl> да я сделал уже
<Flipzvl> спасибо:)
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Ок, спс.
<shenmue> Nor8 а что за опция?
<Nor8> shenmue: Райден дал тру опцию ))) А что твоя делает? ))0
<shenmue> хотя у меня шейдеры карта не держит =(
<andrex> опенгл шейдеры и кешнадиск штоле)
<[Raiden]> в суське немного нехватка пакетов ощущается, например плагин wavelet-sharpen для гимп. Что самое интересное при поиске обнаружилос ьчто в магее эти плагины собирают
<shenmue> Nor8 думал ты знаешь. скрытые поции в нвидиа сеттинг показывает
<Flipzvl> гугление показало что синхронизация хром <-> хромиум как бы поддерживается, но в настройках гугл.аккаунта пишет что информация о службе синхронизации недоступна
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Это с какой версии драйвера работает, с 290-ой?
<Nor8> shenmue: А что она там может интересного показать?
<[Raiden]> 295.х точно. Ниже хз.  Папка какая-то должна появится в хомпапке,  я не помню
<Flipzvl> ну хз, хотя бы включена/отключена
<shenmue> Nor8 http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/linux/130284/
<[Raiden]> В лине шейдеры не очень активно юзаются, хотя 10+- файлов в кэше было , а может и больше - давно смотреть
<[Raiden]> ел*
<Nor8> shenmue: Кросота ))) Хотя мне не нужно )))
<[Raiden]> я Option "NoLogo" "True"  ещё юзаю. Т.к. лого проскакивает не в кассу
<[Raiden]> точне юзал, сча вроде по умолч, ест ьsudo nvidia-xconfig делался.
<shenmue> [Raiden] у меня карта не держит вроде шейдеры. по крайне мере на оффтопике игры не шли . так и писали " на вашей самопальной карте нет шейдеров"
<[Raiden]> у шейдеров версии ещё есть. 1.х были ещё во времена гф3
<Nor8>  shenmue: У тебя какая видюха вообще? |Рива ТНТ? ))))
<shenmue> хм.... а что поция то дает?
<[Raiden]> а 2.х это уже гф6
<shenmue> Graphics:  Card nVidia G73 [GeForce 7600 GS] X.Org 1.9.0 Res: 1024x768@50.0hz
<shenmue> GLX Renderer GeForce 7600 GS/AGP/SSE2 GLX Version 2.1.2 NVIDIA 290.10
<[Raiden]> шейдеры кэшируются в папке на винте. Дает ли это прирост или потерю фиг знает. Возможно там компиляция происходит какая-то и дисковый кэш позволяет её пройти
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: По идее прирост должен быть, раз кеширует.
<shenmue> ммм.... а толк от этого на лине когда лишь от силы 15% жрет он ресурсы системы
<shenmue> тем более скорость харда и видеопамяти по моему сильно различаются
<Nor8> В играх есть толк
<shenmue> ну а вайн не кидает обработку шейдеров на проц?
<Nor8> shenmue: Есть у него такая опция
<dexel_irc> Всем привет.
<dexel_irc> Кто может подсказать причину почему не грузится файл JS вот тут:
<dexel_irc> <link href="/templates/default/default.css" rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" />
<dexel_irc> <script type="text/javascript" src="/javascript/functions.js"></script>
<dexel_irc> Путь у обеих относительно корня, т.е. одинаковый типа. CSS читается, JS - нет. Что может быть?
<artus> dexel_irc, и причем тут убунта ?
<[Raiden]> на 7600гс можно в хл2 бегать )
<dexel_irc> знаю что не причём. Ну вопрос мелкий вроде
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: Легко
<artus> @kick dexel_irc мимо
<Nor8> У Артуса не забалуешь ))))
<artus> да мне вообще нравятся вопросы не в тему ))
<[Raiden]> Nor8: Не виделись некоторое время... Чем выбор де закончился?
<[Raiden]> на провокации не отвечаем? )
<Nor8> [Raiden]: У меня то?
<[Raiden]> ну да
<Nor8> Гном 2-ой пока, там просто есть плюшки, которые нужны. По мелочи, но нужны.
<[Raiden]> ясно
<Nor8> Жду, пока третий так же допилят.
<Flipzvl> бгг
<Nor8> )) Ну или циннамон или еще какой-нибудь аналог работающий. )))
<[Raiden]> у циннамона есть некоторый шанс. А г3 пошел другой дорогой. Если не видел , поихи интервью с гномером на опеннете
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Кеды тоже норм, но ресурса они поболе жрут-с, да и нет там апплетов нужных )))
<Flipzvl> я конечно новичек, но среди того что я пробовал больше всего понравился xcfe
<Nor8> Flipzvl: Вролне, но скучноват.
<[Raiden]> он сча многим стал нравиться. Нормальный выбор
<shenmue> Flipzvl молодец. юзай то что удобно. не слушай никогда других. особенно любителей гном шелла
<[Raiden]> ))
<Nor8> [Raiden]:  Ну да, на ноутбук так вообще нормально они смотрятся.
<artus> Flipzvl, но не забывай что кеды зло :D
<Nor8> ))))
<[Raiden]> хаха
<Flipzvl> мне гном2 нравился впринципе)
<no_NICK> я за гном2!!!
<Flipzvl> но чет все сломали
<no_NICK> ubuntu 11.04 forever!! ура, товарисчи!
<shenmue> она форевер до конца срока годности
<shenmue> нну или до декабря 21
<[Raiden]> я стал использовать гном2 когда вышел кде4.0 и в общем за пару лет сильно привык. Н осча снова на кде...
<Nor8> В кедах кайро док криво работает )))
<[Raiden]> доки не нужны , в 4.8 уже в комплекте таскбар значковый и сприкреплением.
<Flipzvl> подскажите плиз, стянул какой то конфиг коньков (сам еще не ковырялся), там IP мне показывает локальный 192.168.1.1 открыл конфиг, как понял это выводится такой конструкцией Network [IP: ${addr eth0}]. соединение действительно идет через eth0, в чем может быть пр
<no_NICK> кеды что-то не пойму, может потому что мало в них работал
<[Raiden]> интерес к докам у меня проявлялся в гном2 ,т.к. там панельки скуднвоатые и апплеты под них. В самом конце жизни правда парочка появлялась, типа dockbarx
<Flipzvl> противные какие то эти кеды:) слишком тяжелые чтоли...
<no_NICK> и кнопки - кнопки! везде!
<Flipzvl> ога
<no_NICK> такие маленькие противные кнопки
<no_NICK> в общем я уже гвоздями 11.04 к ноуту прибил, все теперь...
<Nor8> 11.04 норм, ждем-с, когда третий гном допилят.
<[Raiden]> на окнах как и везде 3 кнопки. На панелях инструментов  всё как надо, можно сказат ькак в винд. Кнопок мног ов настройках и там они не лишние совсем.
<[Raiden]> Их даже меньше чем могло бы быт ь)
<no_NICK> наверно не раньше, чем через год, Nor8
<Nor8>  no_NICK: Да не, Минт тот же демонстрирует, что можно и раньше )))
<Flipzvl> 12 с гном шеллом не окок
<shenmue> http://cs9968.vk.com/u15246086/102397479/x_2aaaea92.jpg гном няшен
<no_NICK> [Raiden] а на рабочем столе по углам растыкано
<no_NICK> Гы как раз на mint 11.04 и сижу))
<[Raiden]> по умолчанию все столы если сунуть в правый угол. И всё.
<[Raiden]> и это отключаем, как раз благодаря кнопочкам в настройках
<[Raiden]> отключаемо*
<Nor8>  shenmue: По этому скрину тебе любой психиатр диагноз без ошибок поставит )))
<no_NICK> в общем я наверно эту философию не совсем понял
<shenmue> Nor8 коньков не хватает да?
<Flipzvl> подскажите мне с коньками то?))
<Nor8>  shenmue: Да, коньков, и по асфальту на них, что доехать до желтого дома ))))
<Nor8> чтобы*
<shenmue> заметь так ты в кедах не сделаешь
<[Raiden]> ГШ4.0 http://storage7.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0215/h_1329254883_2887056_42d2fa715d.jpeg
<artus> Flipzvl, http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/conky
<shenmue> хы
<Nor8> shenmue Я и в гноме так не смогу )))
<no_NICK> shenmue, неужели это новый гном такой? я тогда на кеды уйду...
<Nor8>  no_NICK:  Это самый последний, секретная разработка, с Нибиру прислали избранным ))))
<Flipzvl> да я видел это
<no_NICK> Nor8 я так и думал...
<Nor8> no_NICK:  Не говори никому )))
<Flipzvl> artus: я вполне конкретно по параметру спросил, в чем может быть причина
<artus> Flipzvl, ну тогда я тебя могу впоне конкретно спросить, причем здесь конки? ))
<no_NICK> как рыба
<artus> Flipzvl, если у тебя нет даже желания прочесть ман прогулятся по форуму где по конькам уже около 200 страниц расписано, то это как бе твои проблемы
<artus> Flipzvl, если у тебя что то не работает в коньках - смотри конфиг , сравнивай с маном на предмет очепяток и тд
<no_NICK> Flipzvl, ты хочешь коньки к консоли прикрутить?
<Flipzvl> о_О
<no_NICK> Flipzvl, спроси завтра у доброго olman-a
<Flipzvl> хм, а в сведениях о соединении он мне тот же 192.168.1.2 выдает
<Flipzvl> ок, вопрос уже не по конькам :D
<artus> Flipzvl, а должен что то другое выдавать? ))
<Flipzvl> ну я думал он внешний IP даст не?
<artus> addr eth0 ?
<Flipzvl> да
<artus> а у тебя на eth0 внешний адрес разве ?
<no_NICK> Flipzvl, это локалка как бы
<Flipzvl> а где внешний взять?
<artus> на форуме )
<no_NICK> mtr (удаленный хост)
<Flipzvl> а при чем тут трассировка?
<no_NICK> а как еще внешний адрес посмотреть
<artus> молча
<no_NICK> ?
<artus> {execi 3600 wget -O - http://whatismyip.org/ | tail}
<artus> как вариант, и тд, и тп
<artus> или wget -O - -q icanhazip.com
<artus> вобщем чего под рукой есть
<artus> no_NICK, парсить mtr ? извращенец)
<Flipzvl> в mtr все равно не появился мой IP
<no_NICK> )
<Flipzvl> а если коньки совсем пропали - в конфиге ошибка?)
<baronos> conky зло
<no_NICK> не обязательно, их прибить и снова запустить, тогда узнаешь
<[Raiden]> в г3 кстати по умолч нету обычног ораб стола, отключены иконки
<[Raiden]> но так же не сделано ничег овзамен
<[Raiden]> типа плазмойдов
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: Внезапно ты так выдал )))
<[Raiden]> ну конки навеяло, что теперь там просто пусто
<Flipzvl> нихера не понимаю
<Flipzvl> :D
<artus> @kick Flipzvl харош ругатся :D
<no_NICK> гы,... какззнь
<dexel_irc> де в apache2 может быть запрещён доступ к файлам директории "javascript" в вирт-хосте? Именно с этим названием не доступна. Если название изменить - то доступны файлы из неё
<dexel_irc> В логе хоста:
<dexel_irc> [error] [client 127.0.0.1] File does not exist: /usr/share/javascript/functions.js, referer: http://osdate.dx/
<dexel_irc> Откуда там /usr/share взялся?
<vdrandom> ping
<ubuntuhelp> vdrandom, Понг понг понг...
#ubuntu-ru 2012-02-15
<artus> vigi, мож определишся наконец то?
<artus> @mode +b vigi*!*@*
<Evilkiss> Народ, нужна помощь, кто знаком с програмированием? Я пытаюсь считать с файла текст, но ничего не получается....
<mva> Evilkiss: Народ, нужна помощь, кто знаком с домостроением? Я пытаюсь вкрутить шуруп, но ничего не получается....
<artus> причем на канале медиков ))
<chapt> mva: а ты его молотком забей, у меня двоюродный брат так один щуруп закрутил, так через неделю ногу сломал
<artus> главное гвоздь отверткой не закручивать
<propellerdnk> доброго времени суток добрым людям!
<propellerdnk> что имеется - смонтированная система 9.04 и  смонтированный из архива образ 11.10. Если кто помнит - тыкните носом где прочитать про обновление системы из флэшки
<propellerdnk> смонтированный из архива образ  в виде виртуального диска с  файлами
<propellerdnk> архив скопировал из флэшки на рабочий стол и там-же смонтировал его как виртуальный диск
<propellerdnk>   усе спят?
<hobagos> угу
<propellerdnk> Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: python-aptdaemon
<propellerdnk> чего-то застрял ((
<SergeyIT> ку
<propellerdnk> гав!
<SergeyIT> !pm | propellerdnk
<ubuntuhelp> propellerdnk: Уважайте своих собеседников. Если вы не можете писать на канале - воспользуйтесь командой /msg ubuntuhelp !register Никогда не стучитесь в приват к другому человеку со своими проблемами (если только Вы не знаете его лично)
<propellerdnk> благодарю за указание! извините!
<propellerdnk> что имеется - смонтированная система 9.04 и  смонтированный из архива образ 11.10. Если кто помнит - тыкните носом где прочитать про обновление системы
<propellerdnk> смонтированный из архива образ  в виде виртуального диска с  файлами
<propellerdnk> (09:00:01) propellerdnk: архив скопировал из флэшки на рабочий стол и там-же смонтировал его как виртуальный диск
<artus> propellerdnk, а флудить зачем ?
<propellerdnk> не хватило ума по-нормальному написать ((
<propellerdnk> чайни ,  однако...
<artus> и толку тебе что ты намонтировал виртуальных дисков?
<artus> для начала, причем тут 9ю04 и 11.10
<propellerdnk> нет возможности прожечь болванку
<artus> диск с убунтой нифига ниразу не обновления))
<artus> propellerdnk, цель сего шаманства какова  ?
<propellerdnk> 11.10 образ качал у соседа на флэшку
<artus> на выходе чего хочеш получить то ? ))
<propellerdnk> на выходе проинсталированную 11.10
<propellerdnk> или неправильно мыслю?
<propellerdnk> у меня тырнет медленный вот и "побираюсь"..
<artus> propellerdnk, ну так, береш unetbootin , береш образ и флешку, и помолясь скрешиваеш это все в кучу ))
<propellerdnk> в данный момент "куча" в голове )
<SergeyIT> кучу разгребать надо. С флешки комп грузится?
<propellerdnk> unetbootin  -  это  через синаптик установить?
<propellerdnk> с флэшки нет возможности грузить увы
<artus> propellerdnk, я дал подсказку чего брать)) если вбить в гугл то тебе много интересных инструкций с картинками покажет)
<artus> propellerdnk, возможность есть всегда ) было бы желание )
<propellerdnk> благодарю за подсказку ! щас буду копать
<artus> propellerdnk, а если мать не умеет грузить флешки, то можеш забыть о 11.10 на ней ))
<SergeyIT> pophttp://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download
<artus> в плане того что на столь древний паровоз смысла натягивать никакого )
<propellerdnk> мать по всей видимости не умеет. я в биосе такого не находил
<artus> propellerdnk, вобщем f10-11-12 жамкай при загрузке, а там будет видно )
<SergeyIT> а ТТХ компа?
<artus> propellerdnk, камешек какой ?
<propellerdnk> 865  мамочка, 1.5ГБ оперативки, 2.4ГГ целерон
<artus> ну в принципе должно уметь
<SergeyIT> у меня более старый и то грузится
<artus> с 1.7 уже умели  в среднем по больице
<propellerdnk> и ещё - апдейт-менеджер завис и не могу его грохнуть
<artus> propellerdnk, вобщем все намного проще чем тебе сначала показалось)
<artus> кстати, стоять
<artus> propellerdnk, ты ж в бубунте? у нее встроеная писалка на usb
<propellerdnk> наверно есть такое
<artus> propellerdnk, в настройках аль админстве - создать загрузочный диск
<artus> подсунь образ, скорми флешку
<propellerdnk>  1 мин - ещё такой косяк . не получается обновить русификацию
<artus> propellerdnk, тогой, на будущее или адекватно формулируй вопрос, или же просто спроси как его адекватно сформулировать) жить станет легче ))
<artus> propellerdnk, а оно тебе надо ? учитывая что ты сейчас будеш ставить другую совсем систему )
<propellerdnk> во! это самое то! что-бы получить правильный ответ необходимо знать как минимум 80% уже )
<artus> propellerdnk, просто на 95% вопросов по убунте имеется как минимум от 10 до 50 хорошо расписаных мануалов которые гуглятся от 30 секунд до 5 минут :D
<artus> остальное часности
<propellerdnk> поверьте, честное слово до того как сюда "рыпнуться" гуглился до помутнения рассудка. у мну рассудка не хватает (
<artus> в плане 10-50 ответов на один вопрос )) благо за года нафлудили и разжевали их уже до невозможности)
<artus> propellerdnk, вот, правельная формулировка решает )
<bosyi> HUD? что что? какой еще HUD?     вот вам LIM ! http://www.webupd8.org/2012/02/new-locally-integrated-menubar-might.html
<artus> bosyi, очередной ужас кокой нить? )
<bosyi> да нет.
<artus> bosyi, эмм, а в чем сакральный смысл этой приблуды то? ))
<artus> типа замкнуть правой кнопкой не кошерно, давайте впилим ешо пяток древовидных меню? )
<artus> *ж
<bosyi> теперь не обьзательно тянуться мышкой к краю екрана если приложение в оконном виде. имееться ввиду глобальное меню
<artus> bosyi, точно, сдвинуть мышу на 7м милиметров это ж злоо. давайте целится в пределах 3мм )))
<artus> вобщем нет чтоб чем нить полезным занятцо, фигней маютцо
<bosyi> юнити ненависники часто жаловались именно на это
<bosyi> у меня wifi не отвалился после выхода со ждущего режима! тепрь комп можно не отлючать
<propellerdnk> как это понимать  -  Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: python-aptdaemon?
<bosyi> это значит что зависимости не удовлетворены
<SergeyIT> bosyi, про худ на форуме есть, кому нравится, кому нет... как я понимаю зависит от стиля работы индивидуума
<propellerdnk> благодарю!
<bosyi> SergeyIT, читал я. а ты LIM смотрел? тут больше противостояние Глобальное меню\ЛИМ, а HUD я написал так как грозно звучит)
<SergeyIT> bosyi, lim - это что?
<bosyi> http://www.webupd8.org/2012/02/new-locally-integrated-menubar-might.html
<boris_t> о https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZFS
<SergeyIT> bosyi, так это по-умолчанию меню )
<bosyi> SergeyIT, что значит по умолчанию? такого пока еще в Юнити нету..
<SergeyIT> bosyi, ой, невнимательно посмотрел (. То есть еще один клик добавят....
<bosyi> SergeyIT, ага. можна будет выбрать использовать его или глобальное меню.
<SergeyIT> bosyi, ко всему привыкнем )
 * SergeyIT в перезагрузке после обновления
<bosyi> материться нельзя....
<bosyi> значит поставил юнити с ппа staging. они убрали возможность dodge windows и dodge active window.. теперь только autohide..
<bosyi> и hud уже вмонтирован стразу в юнити
<TheFalkorr> http://www.explosm.net/db/files/Comics/Kris/knees.png
<User487[web]> здраствуйте, у меня проблема с установкой убунту с диска. после выбора часового пояса ничего не происходит
<User487[web]> т.е загрузка дальше не идет
<User487[web]> думал может проблема в состоянии диска, скачал сегодня и записал образ на новый диск, но все так же
<User487[web]> у меня стоит убунту 10.04 вместе с виндой, работало нормально, но вот около 10 дней компом не пользовался, он был выключен,
<User487[web]> вчера попытался включить, а там target filesistem doesn't have /sbin/ shell
<baronos> попробуй альтернейт образ.
<User487[web]> думал переустановить, но не получается
<TNH> это что получаеца-не пользуешся неделю убунтой готовь диск на установку по новой ? :)
<SergeyIT> посмотреть с какого-нибудь лайва надо
<User487[web]> да не, дело скорее всего в другом, а в чем я незнаю
<User487[web]> вот чтоб не париться думал переустановить
<User487[web]> baronos: должно помочь?
<baronos> User487[web]: теоретически да
<nucleon[web]> подскажите где можно найти последний архив репозитария 8.04.х-8.10.х
<TheFalkorr> в олдрелизес
<TheFalkorr> nucleon[web]: но лучше возьми и скачай все двд демьяна 5
<TheFalkorr> получишь примерно тоже.ток сразу весь архив реп
<BeTep> [12:48:51] <tower> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=REy-oTEAxHk&feature=youtu.be
<BeTep> [12:49:05] <tower> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=v1hLtFn4CLU
<BeTep> смотреть всем!!!
<baronos> я за бан
<TheFalkorr> @kban --user BeTep
<TheFalkorr> я тож
<TheFalkorr> желтый танцпол - эт на лор
<Flipzvl> 11
<snwbrdr> всем привет
<snwbrdr> кто нибудь имел дело с dovecot в конфигурации когда он базы в лдап смотрит
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Ку, здесь?
<[Raiden]> ку
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: Напомни, в какую секцию в конфиге вставлять ту строку, которую ты мне дал вчера?
<[Raiden]> ))
<[Raiden]> я в дейвас сую по старинке. Н оконкретно у нвидии кажись ещё из скрин пашут.
<[Raiden]> я пишу там где райвер видюхи
<[Raiden]> д
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: В скрин, отгуглил. Забыл, что он есть )))0
<User022[web]> по русски кто говорит ?
<artus> User022[web], со зрением пичалька ?
<User022[web]> да
<artus> заметно
<User022[web]> не со зрением . с видяхой
<User022[web]> ати радеон  нд 6590 нивкакую не стартует на установке
<User022[web]> на встроенной легко. тоже радеон
<[Raiden]> т.е. переключать ты их умеешь?
<User022[web]> да
<User022[web]> вариант отключать встроенную проходил
<[Raiden]> в меню загрухке поищи опцию nomodeset , может стартанет установка. После устанвоки надо будет наверное закрытые дрвоа поставить
<[Raiden]> возможно ксяк в открытом
<[Raiden]> если я правильно догадался :)
<[Raiden]> загрузки*
<User022[web]> ок.спс ща попробую
<Lex_S> чёто ядра в последнее время часто обновляются
<SergeyIT> еще как часто )
<[Raiden]> другой вариант alternate cd . либо потом переключай.
<Lex_S> осталось тока понять что нужно включить\выключить в ведре, чтобы проц на 55-65 град не висел
<TheFalkorr> Lex_S: активно работают.эт хорошо
<[Raiden]> я сча на дистрибутивном сижу. Эти 3.2* надоело обновлять.
<SergeyIT> и опять же зима - теплее
<Lex_S> в венике почти всё время кулера отключаются или на минимуме оборотов и верхняя часть норпуса ноута еле тёплая
<Lex_S> а тут она горячая всё время(
<TheFalkorr> Lex_S: а про acpi pciem
<Lex_S> acpi-cpufreq сам с профилем ondemand до 933мгц снижает постоянно
<TheFalkorr> Lex_S: и последние патчи ты слышал?
<Lex_S> слышал
<Lex_S> 3.2.5 у меня
<TheFalkorr> Lex_S: значит не слышал
<Lex_S> что за патчи то?
<TheFalkorr> Lex_S: сказано же, что не всегда работает.иногда надо вручную в параметры ядра вставить
<User022[web]> нет такой менюшки. тупо идёт загрузка. на монике полосы цветные   моник в дежурный режим переходит
<Lex_S> ты про ASPM?
<TheFalkorr> pcie_aspm
<TheFalkorr> плюс
<Lex_S> их же как раз недавно правили
<Lex_S> а ранее шло патчами
<TheFalkorr> Lex_S: я ж грю.ты не читал ченджлоги
<TheFalkorr> их не до конца поправили
<TheFalkorr> также alpm настрой
<User022[web]> ребят  можете кинуть ссылку как с ATI видяхаи работать. если можно чтобы по русски
<SergeyIT> !ati
<ubuntuhelp> Руководство установки драйвера для видеокарты AMD(ATI): http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/установка_драйвера_ati (eng): https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI См так же: World of Warcraft с картами ATI: !ati-wow. Для 11.10 oneiric(eng): http://goo.gl/7DtJw
<User022[web]> спс
<SergeyIT> это как дрова ставить
<TheFalkorr> SergeyIT: "видяхаи работать" спрашивает.думаш ему чтото надо особое?
<TheFalkorr> http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/copyright/138246/
<SergeyIT> TheFalkorr: сюда только с особым приходят
<User022[web]> если у меня на встроенной видеокарте установка прошла нормально,при подключении  стационарной вообще не грузится, что мне делать ?
<SergeyIT> драйвера не ставил?
<User022[web]> при установке даж не запускается
<User022[web]> никакой лин ни минт. ни убунту
<Lex_S> если ты уже установил то зачем тебе снова установщик?
<Lex_S> попробуй с nomodeset запустить а потом поставить проприетарные дрова
<Lex_S> ох уж эти ати)))
<Lex_S> странно что у меня на открытых работает)
<User022[web]> бля точно "ати"
<artus> @kick "User022[web]" пшол вон отсель
<Lex_S> ыы
<Lex_S> во времена хала я и не так ругался когда ставил арч из консоли
<artus> я вот чето не пойму хомячков , ну не ставится у тебя на внешнюю видео, но очень хочется, будем сидеть, писать в чатики и плакатцо что не работает, на этом попытки как то решить саму проблему заканчиваютцо
<TheFalkorr> artus: ты че.ониж великие.ты за них должен решать все
<SergeyIT> нервные они - индиго поколение
<artus> SergeyIT, скорее ужи не индиго а идиото )
<SergeyIT> не обижай идиотов )
<artus> угу, они итак обижены природой )
<SergeyIT> те не могут, а эти не хотят
<shenmue> пыщ
<andrex> shenmue: ку
<bosyi> последнее время обновлений на 12.04 ооочень много льется
<shenmue> вот удивил то =)
<TheFalkorr> bosyi: ну так три дня до фриза
<shenmue> на предудущей какой то альфо-бете у меня по 300 мегов в день обнов набегало
<TheFalkorr> как раз дедлайны фич подходят
<shenmue> главное кэш чистить и иметь локальный реп
<andrex> bosyi: ну если не обновляться каждую неделю то нетак уж и много, у меня за 2 месяца пришло только 300 с лишним метров
<bosyi> черз три дня фичи добавлять уже не будут? это значит если через ти дня не зальют HUD то его уже не будет?
<andrex> они походу лотают, делая новые баги и снова латают тоже самое
<shenmue> еще и каверфлоу
<shenmue> тока вот снова задам это  вопрос
<shenmue> где виндикаторы и эсфера?
<bosyi> andrex, а я как сижу за компом то регулярно sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade делаю
<bosyi> где виндикаторы и эсфера - что это?
<shenmue> это то что обещали пару лет назад
<shenmue> я так понимаю ответ на мой вопрос будет в рифму =)
<andrex> shenmue: в рифму не будет, в чьих то мечтах, это всё, или забыто уже
<shenmue> ну ладно. эсфера теперь в юнити не впишется. а вот виндикаторы могли бы уже как то продумать и запилить
<ra3trub> Народ а кто подскажет как правильно записать диск с .mp3 так что бы читался на всём без исключений.
<ra3trub> ???
<Flip4work> 111
<StealthVipera47> береш просто записываеш как СД-данные
<baronos> на флоппи исключено чтение диска.
<andrex> ну взять и записать) читаться не будет только на cd плеерах которых как мне кажется уже нет в производстве
<StealthVipera47> baronos )))
<ra3trub> Да как знать тесть попросил записать ему, а на чём он слушать будет понятия не имею.В прошлый раз с мелкомягкого писал не читается.
<Flipzvl> записывай как аудио-сд и проблем не будет
<andrex> просто наверно записал с возможностью дозаписи а такие диски не везде читаются
<[Raiden]> брасеро я портил болванки...
<[Raiden]> и лучше писат ькогда наберется в 1 сессию , хотя с другой стороны всё это достаточн одревнее что бы сессии уже везде читались
<[Raiden]> плагин к гимпу с кучей фильтров http://storage6.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0215/h_1329325521_2311929_421621b0b7.png
<[Raiden]> та же картинка  http://storage4.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0215/h_1329325943_8211557_8a287d369e.png
<ra3trub> Может там с именами какой касяк. Есть какое-нибудь пакетное переименование в стандарт?
<[Raiden]> Для разбавления тишины ) И может над окому...
<[Raiden]> там это где?
<[Raiden]> ты наверное про тэги в мп3
<[Raiden]> ?
<ra3trub> Ну на диске что-ли
<ra3trub> и про теги и про сами имена
<[Raiden]> а.. незнаю. Если на диске ,то это вопрос опций монтирования
<[Raiden]> а тэги например в easy tag можно
<[Raiden]> !mp3
<ubuntuhelp> Для мультимедийных вопросов, на этой странице имеется полезная информация: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - См. также http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html
<ubuntuhelp> Но пожалуйста, используйте свободные форматы, если вы это можете: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<[Raiden]> мимо
<[Raiden]> !tag
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='tag'
<[Raiden]> !tags
<ubuntuhelp> На Launchpad.net при публикации багов используются некоторые общие метки, значение которых Вы можете посмотреть на https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Tags
<ra3trub> Ну а вообще может из-за них???
<[Raiden]> показ в плейере если то да, если в файловом менеджере , то нет
<[Raiden]> из заметок моих:
<[Raiden]> sudo apt-get install python-mutagen ;  find / -iname "*.mp3" -print0 | xargs -0 mid3iconv -e CP1251 --remove-v1
<[Raiden]> из 1251 в утф8 и удаление тгов первой версии
<ra3trub> И как это запускать? А то я ещё зелёненький))
<[Raiden]> для начала, если файлы на сд, то редактировать там теги бесполезно
<ra3trub> Нет папка на компе
<[Raiden]> в терминале  sudo apt-get install python-mutagen  - установка пакета.
<[Raiden]> find / -iname "*.mp3" -print0 | xargs -0 mid3iconv -e CP1251 --remove-v1 - конвертация. Вместо / либо текущую папку ./ либо путь до папки с мп3 если не текущая.
<[Raiden]> easy tag графический, как им  легко нагуглить
<artus> !easytag | [Raiden]
<ubuntuhelp> [Raiden]: HOWTO: Конвертирование mp3 тэгов в utf8. Инфо тут: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=17382.0
<[Raiden]> омг
<artus> ra3trub, тебе вобщем, читай
<artus> [Raiden], да автокомплит у вичата ))
<[Raiden]> Я кстати последний раз конвертил в программе kid3 , на qt
<artus> ra3trub, там расписано что и как
<artus> у меня гдето еще скриптик был который кирилицу в латиницу переводит, и пробелы _ заменяет, вообще сказка )
<artus> только не помню где :(
<artus> [Raiden], судя по дистровачу федора скоро бубунту обойдет)
<artus> а все почему , потому что юнити нафиг никому не здалось )
<[Raiden]> может быть. на жабере у них бывает 50+ чел, что в целом по палате высокий результат
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> у них там уже с сентября qt 4.8 котоырй не вышел ещё.
<[Raiden]> ноябрьский сусе и то на 4.7.4
<artus> ой чую если в 12.04 выдадут адекватный гном 3й иль гш допиленое - юнити  помреть в расцвете сил )
<[Raiden]> в общем намучаются они там.
<artus> Версия платформы — 4.6.5 (4.6.5) :D
<[Raiden]> в убунте уже есть адекватынй гном3. Т.е. он такой и есть на самом деле.
<[Raiden]> в едоре он такой же. страшная тема с закругленными углами, адвайта и синий валлпапер
<[Raiden]> *в федоре
<artus> ну там напилятся и потом уже растащуть по дистрибутивам
<ra3trub> а альт линукс тоже ничего
<andrex> на вкус и цвет все фломастеры разные, по мне альт это бяка
<artus> ... ничего хорошего
<ra3trub> ну я его с кедами хоть ставлю нормально.
<shenmue> ничего убунту лучше неееету!!!
<shenmue> гимн гентушников новый
<[Raiden]> мне личн опомимо убунты сча нравится опенусе. Их билдсервис я освоил за 2 дня, с небольшим знанием рпм до этого. И ещё ест ьнекоторый интерес к дистрибутиву mageia - там например есть 2 из 3 пакетов которые я в ОБС собрал.
<artus> ra3trub, что, такая проблема поставить кеды ? ))
<ra3trub> А kubunta у меня просто не встаёт на бук. Точнее встаёт и тут же падаед и при этом отчёт о ошибках не отправляется.
<[Raiden]> Это чисто личный мой вкус. Некотоыре ту же федору любят как самого себя. ))
<andrex> в альте кеды 3е вроде как досихпор
<artus> не, тож 4.6.5
<[Raiden]> там 4...
<ra3trub> нет 4 уже есть в каком то дистрибутиве
<[Raiden]> 3 сохранились только в опенуссе. Можно доставить в 1 клик с их аналога ппа.
<ra3trub> Федора меня не порадовала так как она сложновата.
<Flipzvl> а реально в каком либо торрент-клиенте под линуксом настроить последовательное скачивание файлов?
<[Raiden]> qbittorent
<Flipzvl> спосибо
<shenmue> flush
<artus> aria2
<ra3trub> qBittorent!!!!
<shenmue> flush!!!
<[Raiden]> ариа2 уже торенты качает?
<Flipzvl> ну-ну:) хватит:)
<artus> [Raiden], она и качала )) она вообще все качает)
<Flipzvl> а кстати есть такая штука как Jdownloader, качает сама со всяких файлообменников... но тяжелая зараза, есть что нибудь попроще?)
<bosyi> artus, сколько интернет стоит в ирпине?
<artus> [Raiden], а цчитывая как сейчас любят отдавать кривые линки на файлы, и вгет сохраняет файлик аля 823426576 вместо zzz.rrr, то ария вообще единственный адекватный качальщик
<artus> bosyi, 105 сотка
<artus> оптика
<bosyi> у меня 98.)
 * Flipzvl плачет, глядя на свои 4мбита по адсл за 500р
<artus> bosyi, угу, на унылом айпинете )) хаже которого только воля )))
<artus> bosyi, я на нем сидел 2 года ) в топку такое счастье )
<bosyi> может ты что-то путаешь?
<bosyi> http://ipnet.ua/tariff/
<bosyi> хороший провайдер. есть iptv
<shenmue> Flipzvl ты втройник воткни шнур от интернета. а из тройника все трив комп. скорость в 3 раза больше будет
<artus> дадада, он самый ) когда еше на оболони жил)
<Flipzvl> оО
<artus> bosyi, iptv есть везде) причем даже шаровое стримится по http ))
<Flipzvl> втф, в какой тройник то?)
<artus> Flipzvl, харош ругатцо, отлучу ))
<Flipzvl> 3 раза я же не залогинюсь, не? :D
<bosyi> еще есть программа лояльности и скоро я получу свою очередную флешку на 4 гб))
<shenmue> хы
<artus> bosyi, я вот думаю а не загнатцо и не получить ли по программе лояльности монитор на 22" )))
<artus> а ты флешка, флешка
<bosyi> это типо шутка? у вас мониторы раздают?
<artus> угу asus vh222d
<bosyi> круто. так заганяйся. или в замен ты  должен будешь подписать бумаг учто станешь их рабом на пол века?
<ra3trub> а где в brasero совместимость с мелкомягкими галку ставить???
<artus> bosyi, да не вроде как
<Flipzvl> что то я не вижу как в qbittorrent потоковое скачивание включить.. или через интерфейс никак?
<rapidsp> test
<ubuntuhelp> rapidsp, Понг.
<ra3trub> Там при скачке тока ставиться
<StealthVipera47> test
<Flipzvl> аа ок
<ubuntuhelp> StealthVipera47, Ну понг, и что?
<propellerdnk> искренне благодарю всех за оказанную помощь!
<[Raiden]> Flipzvl: ты имел ввиду блоки последовательно, для просмотра?
<Flipzvl> да
<artus> propellerdnk, получилось?
<[Raiden]> Flipzvl: если , да, то в настройка Загрузки, там галка отображать опции при добавлении. И короче будет появляться запрос куда качать и как.
<Flipzvl> ок! спасибо!
<propellerdnk> с флэшки с "танцами" получилось
<propellerdnk> щас начал войну сос сканером
<propellerdnk> artus:    с флэшки с "танцами" получилось.
<artus> ))
<Flipzvl> все работает, качает, спасибо Raiden!
<nexxxt> ку
<Flipzvl> эм, блин, только автоматически не добавляет что скачал :(
<lazut4ik> здравствуйте подскажите какую версию убунты мне ставить на ноутбук Asus x58c что бы определилась видеокарта встроенная и можно было поставить норм разрешение
<artus> lazut4ik, и что, всеб дружно бежать гуглить характеристики твоего ноута ?
<TheFalkorr> artus: и нагуглили 15 подмоделей этой модели
<TheFalkorr> каждая со своим набором железа
<TheFalkorr> и на каждый дали инструкцию
<TheFalkorr> мыж экстрасенсы
<lazut4ik> нет, сейчас отпишусь
<[Raiden]> лазутчик )
<artus> lazut4ik, оставайся на финдовс ) тебе всеравное не светит с таким подходом )
<[Raiden]> новая версия как правило понимает железо
<[Raiden]> последняя версия 11.10
<StealthVipera47> ну у меня все линуксы определяли видюху
<bosyi> а если там еще и две видеокарты то ууу
<[Raiden]> *больше железа
<nexxxt> можно и дебиан накатить, не факт, что заработает, но опыт будет.
<lazut4ik> проц intel D220  ВИДЕО SIS Mirage 3
<StealthVipera47> ....
<bosyi> зачем дебиан? всем новичкам и не технарям программерам лучше ставить убунту
<nexxxt> у мну брат 3 дня линух ставил сам. архитектура компа-жуть:ide+sata все на разных каналах
<nexxxt> но поставил :-)
<bosyi> lazut4ik, запиши на флешку убунту 11.10 и запустись в режиме live сесси, тоесть с флешки
<lazut4ik> поставил xubuntu  разрешение 800на600
<Flipzvl> драйвер то поставил?
<bosyi> какую версию?
<lazut4ik> когда с флешки изменения не сохраняются
<andrex> Asus x58c это вабще конструктор какой то. одно видео чего стоит
<Flipzvl> так попробовать запусти
<lazut4ik> версия 11
<Flipzvl> а не в постоянное пользование
<[Raiden]> lazut4ik: по умолчанию ни 1 версия не будет работать как надо, я думаю. Тут покопайтся http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=958967&page=76
<[Raiden]> и в след раз при покупке железа найди какого-нить соседа, котоырй немного вкурсе.
<bosyi> lazut4ik, да смена дистрибутива уже ничего не даст раз 11 ксубуну поставил.
<bosyi> lazut4ik, нужно читать. на английском
<lazut4ik> ноуту 4года
<artus> lazut4ik, http://www.linux.org.ru/forum/linux-hardware/5469775
<Flipzvl> эм, тупой вопрос, какой видеоплеер пошустрее поставить? от xubuntu стоит какой то parole, что то он подтупливает
<artus> выбрось каку и не мучайся)
<artus> Flipzvl, mpd
<bosyi> кто играет в hedgewars?
<lazut4ik> да понятно, буду пробывать, спасибо
<artus> lazut4ik, окроммя xrandr тебе ничего не светит, карточка чуть мение убогая чем полностью, посему фиолетово ччего ставить , тапить будет все
<artus> lazut4ik, ща дам ман по xrandr
<lazut4ik> да все ссылки под 9.10 уже битые
<lazut4ik> вопрос этот был актуален 2-3 года назад)
<artus> lazut4ik, http://open-life.org/blog/ubuntu/1684.html
<Flipzvl> кхм
<lazut4ik> интересненько, буду вникать и пробовать спасибо
<shenmue> я всего за 2 недели справился
<Flipzvl> artus, мпд же аудиоплеер?
<artus> Flipzvl, сорь, проглядел , smplayer без вопросов
<Flipzvl> блин а я кормлю ему авишки :D
<artus> Flipzvl, а тя умудрился за полторы минуты mpd поднять? )))
<Flipzvl> да я ваще не понял что это демон для плееров без интерфейса
<Flipzvl> я пакет поставил и пытался mpd *.avi в терминал сказать :D
<TheFalkorr> !mpd
<ubuntuhelp> Music Player Daemon - музыкальный плеер с клиент-серверной архитектурой и широкими возможностями. Настройка: http://goo.gl/sJy1k
<TheFalkorr> же
<Lex_S> smplayer вполне норм
<Lex_S> хотя он по сути шкурка для mplayer
<TheFalkorr> музыкальный
<TheFalkorr> такшо ави идут лесом
<TheFalkorr> влц наше всьё
<TheFalkorr> 2.1 версия ниче так
<[Raiden]> всфтпд не умеет отдавать вдругой кодировке, никто не в курсе?
<[Raiden]> рекодинг есть?
<shenmue> всфтпд енто что?
<kyshtynbai> ФТПсервер
<kyshtynbai> годный довольно
<tagezi> кто-нибудь пробовал ЛибрОфис 3.5.0?
<[Raiden]> а если нет?
<[Raiden]> )
<Sergey_IT> кто то пробовал...
<[Raiden]> artus: Я только что в жабере узнал почему интерес к федоре. Люди ломятся с вопросом где Г3 по умолчанию  и ответчики ничего кроме федоры не знают.
<Lex_S> мало того
<Sergey_IT> федорино горе (
<Lex_S> оно там 3.3
<tagezi> просто интересно, то что они обещают в калке дейтвительно будет работать? )
<Sergey_IT> калка - это что?
<[Raiden]> Sergey_IT: аналог экселя
<baronos> в д7 по умолчанию г3)
 * Sergey_IT никогда эксель не юзал 
<shenmue> у нас тут список должников по квартплате вывесили
<artus> [Raiden], ну я э говорю , юнити ацкое зло )
<artus> *ж
<Sergey_IT> не заметил
<shenmue> а я парился бегал долги закрывал ... хы =) я таам на первом месте кто меньше всех должен =)
<Sergey_IT> значит первым и посодят
<artus> shenmue, как то ты неправельно закрывал если до сих пор остался дожен)
<shenmue> просто год не платил почти. проблемы были с работой.. короче прошлый год не удался как то.
<artus> бываеть
<shenmue> долг 22к всего остался. фигня вооббщем. уф...
<shenmue> наконец то через месяц где то железо обновлю =)
<Sergey_IT> а надо?
<shenmue> в материнке дата сбрасывается на 2002 год. как сам думаешь надо?
<Sergey_IT> а какой проц?
<[Raiden]> батарейка сдохла наверное
<[Raiden]> по дате уже видно что меня стоит
<[Raiden]> менять
<shenmue> CPU:       Single core Intel Pentium 4 (-UP-) cache 1024 KB flags (sse sse2 sse3) bmips 4787.94 clocked at 2393.972 MHz
<Sergey_IT> так это крутой комп еще
<Sergey_IT> у меня селерон 2.2ГГц
<shenmue> будет про запас
<shenmue> правда тут один ньюанс есть очень при чем заметный. сужу по форумам и отзывам. железки щас ненадежные. работают от силы год
<[Raiden]> любая корка ощутимо лучше
<[Raiden]> начиная с самых первых
<Lex_S> летом-осенью новые корки появятся
<artus> e6500 с головой
<Lex_S> по обещаниям гораздо меньше греться будут
<artus> если не задаватцо тупо тотальным и бесмысленным апгрейдом )
<[Raiden]> да они тдаже те 65нм не сильно грелись
<shenmue> к примеру на хардах у меня вообще битых секторов нет. им так же как и компу по 10 лет
<shenmue> щас такое долговечное выпускают?
<Lex_S> врядли
<[Raiden]> выпускают. У меня коре 2 давно уже.
<shenmue> кондеры не вздутые. вообщем работает как часы.
<Lex_S> плотность у винтов не та чтоб так стабильно работать)
<[Raiden]> кондеры сча твердотельные, вообще не вздуваются.
<[Raiden]> по крайней мере у гигабайта
<shenmue> вот поэтому и стремно железо пукапать которое после года и окончания гарантии сразу тютю
<shenmue> покупать* =)
<shenmue> http://code.google.com/p/tintwizard/wiki/Screenshots гуйка для tint2
<shenmue> проще по моему самому конфиг править
<userubuntu234> добрый вечер. подключал читалку. файлы на ней удалил. они в корзине были. если вытаскиваешь читалку, то корзина автоматически опусташается?
<andrex|off> не а файлы в корзине будут на диске читалки
<userubuntu234> не понял
<andrex|off> ну короче когда ты со сьёмного носителя удаляеш файлы не через шифт создаётся папка корзины на етоже носителе и всё скидывается туда
<userubuntu234> и почему корзина при открытии пуста а иконка её как заполненна?
<shenmue> магия
<userubuntu234> а точнее удаленные файлы скидываются и на корзину съем.диска и на корзину компа?
<andrex|off> нет тока на диск где были эти файлы
<andrex|off> перемещаются в папку .trash вроде как
<userubuntu234> почему я в корзине компа эти файлы видел?
<userubuntu234> shenmue, баг или вирус?
<bosyi> в этот момент читалка была подключена?
<pahan> как vlc и pulseaudio подружить?
<userubuntu234> bosyi, когда читалка была подкл.я видел удал.файлы в корзине компа. читалку вытащил и не вижу эти файлы, но иконка показывает, что корзина содержит что-то. открываю корзину, а она пуста
<andrex|off> ну воткни читалку и увидиш снова эти файлы в корзине)
<artus> а что, запустить читалку и проверить не ? дело 10ти секунд, хотя наверно таки проже на пол часа полемику завести
<bosyi> возможно фича.. или баг.. я так понимаю если устройство подлючить обатно файлы будут видны?
<userubuntu234> спасибо, так и сделаю: завтра воткну читалку)
<andrex|off> бывают же заморочки
<bosyi> какое дополнение для ff использовать что бы он подсказывал сайты. тоесть набираю ни разу не вводимый сайт forum.ubun///  , а tu.ru он дополняет?
<shenmue> хы
<[Raiden]> pahan: по умолчанию вроде дружат
<shenmue> чуть что сразу вирус. что за вредная привычка?
<WindSong> Всем привет, подскажите почему после перезагрузки убунта ващ ен евидит сеьевого подключения, как будто не включен сетевой кабель.
<shenmue> ваще не видит это как? с чего решил?
<WindSong> даже лампочка не горит в месте включения кабеля
<WindSong> пробую другой кабель загорается, потом опять тыкаю первый, тоже работает
<artus> заговор кабелей? )
<shenmue> от роутера кабели идут?
<|rapidsp|> переобжать/поменять первый?
<WindSong> дык есл ипервый включать после второго, то он рабоатет
<shenmue> у меня лично 2 сетевухи так как на встроенной разьем расшатан
<andrex|off> перепаять сетевуху))
<WindSong> да, кабели от роутера, кстати если первый тыкать в ноут с окошшками то там все норм
<|rapidsp|> все равно очевидно - кабель виноват
<WindSong> вообще не очвидно
<|rapidsp|> ну сиди гадай :)
<bosyi> c live cd загрузись
<bosyi> посмотри как с него будет
<WindSong> ща попробую
<andrex|off> попробуй так лучше http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WnICFGLRdYg
<bosyi> крутецки
<artus> ток причем тут тамбурин к бубну конечно
<WindSong> Переобжал, но блин теперь диод горит желтым ане зленым, но сеть пашет
<artus> WindSong, тебе шашечки или ехать? )
<WindSong> че это может значить?
<WindSong> всмысле?
<artus> в смысле тебе не пофиг на цвет лампочек ?
<artus> работает? чего еще надо то? ))
<WindSong> да просто есл игорит не такое знач чето не так я перфекционист местами и конченый на голову
<WindSong> лан завтра прозвоню кабель, и переобожму наверн оещ ераз
<WindSong> всем спс бб
<shenmue> а деньги? оО
<He3HauKa> Как вам юнити?
<He3HauKa> Трете гном хуже... Прожорлив
#ubuntu-ru 2012-02-16
<He3HauKa> Не уж то все спят?
<Lex_Sh> ну, у некоторых сейчас 4 утра)
<He3HauKa> У меня 2 ночи
<Lex_Sh> везёт)
<Lex_Sh> я на юнити целый один день просидел
<Lex_Sh> вполне юзабельно, только после небольшой настройки
<He3HauKa> Я тоже считаю что норм
<sharikoff> у меня пол двенадцатого дня
<sharikoff> хе хе
<jlewka> всем привет
<User589[web]> Traceback (most recent call last):   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/aptdaemon/worker.py", line 968, in simulate     trans.unauthenticated = self._simulate_helper(trans)   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/aptdaemon/worker.py", line 1092, in _simulate_helper     return depends, self._cache.required_download, \   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/apt/cache.py", line 235, in required_download     pm.get_archive
<SergeyIT> замутить терминал что ли, с эхо выводом в ирку?...
<User527[web]> привет народ честной
<User527[web]> есть вопрос- ubuntu 10.04, скайп виснет при входящем сообщении, а затем отказывается выгружаться
<User527[web]> только ребут помогает
<SergeyIT> User527[web], чем выгружаешь?
<User527[web]> просто жму выйти из скайп...заранее прошу прощения- я пока совсем новенький, просто понял что на винде мне делать нечего- ибо все что мне нужно можно делать в линукс
<User527[web]> вот и сейчас скайп висит и не подает признаков жизни...через терминал kill пробовал- не помогает
<SergeyIT> User527[web], killall skype попробуй
<User527[web]> ноль реакции...висит с зеленым статусом в трее свернутый
<User527[web]> мдя (чтож делать...переустановка не помогает, видать скайп что в винде- что убунте глючная вещь
<User527[web]> а ведь он мне необходим для работы- так бы с рабостью снес и пользовался джаббером
<SergeyIT> User527[web], запусти скайп из терминала и посмотри вывод
<User527[web]> "вход не удался", "возможно запущена еще одна копия скайп"
<snwbrdr> есть кто с dovecot знаком оч хорошо ? :)
<SergeyIT> User527[web], не ленись http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=172975.0
<User527[web]> ps aux выводит строки мне неясные. kill -9 pid пишет что аргументы не аргументы
<User527[web]> скайп как висит в трее так и висит\
<SergeyIT> User527[web], pid - число , учи матчасть
<SergeyIT> !pm > User527[web]
<ubuntuhelp> User527[web], please see my private message
<User527[web]> я пробовал выводить pid и закрывать через pid скайпа- толку ноль. висит намертво
<SergeyIT> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=178646.0
<User527[web]> через pkill тоже не убился
<SergeyIT> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=123227.0
<SergeyIT> тебе весь гугл сюда перегнать?
<artus> а че такое pkill и нафиг оно тут вообще надо? ))
<SergeyIT> ку
<User527[web]> не стоит пожалуй
<artus> sudo killall -9 skype и досвиданья, на крайняк sudo htop и ручками найти и выпилить
<artus> SergeyIT, дарофф
<artus> прям страсти какие то по убивству несчасного скайпа )
<SergeyIT> да он сам умрет )
<User527[web]> artus спасибо "sudo killall -9" прибило его
<artus> вот поэтому zsh с автокомплитом на kill рулит и педалит)
<artus> User527[web], а куда б оно делось то))
<User527[web]> теперь думаю что за проблема с ним вообще (наверняка ведь опять зависнет при запуске
<SergeyIT> тебе же сказали - гугель - а там советы
<artus> скайп вообще проблема) есть гугло талк )
<User527[web]> для работы нужен именно скайп (есть смысл поставить более старую версию- у меня 2.2 beta
<baronos> User527[web]: http://i.minus.com/1329472972/3dT_z6isnkC_K57AZ9AVUw/d27PaCCK1npTz.deb
<User527[web]> спасибо, качаю. сейчас поставлю. предварительно новый стереть?
<baronos> eугу
<baronos> угу*
<chapt> может сначало стоит в домашнем каталоге настройки скайпа стереть?
<User527[web]> я их не менял
<User709[web]> Всем привет
<admin-skif-biz> народ, а кто-нибудь знает, как внутрь convert впихнуть результат $DATE чтоб надпись из данных была
<User527[web]> baronos- спасибо огромное. поставил-потестил, отлично работает
<baronos> User527[web]: дебиан рулит)) он юзает старьё))
<User527[web]> я думал с чего начать...решил с убунту- сказали что мне легче будет, потом может на debian/хсfe переползу...я ж нубик еще совсем. всю жизнь на винде:(
<User527[web]> лучшие годы моей жизни потрачены впустую! будь проклят тот день когда я увидел windows 3.11
<artus> какие пафосные речи :)
<baronos> я их тоже говорил)
<User527[web]> зато теперь сижу с довольной улыбкой и радуюсь) вот реально- радуюсь как ребенок! всем знакомым уже надоесть успел..правда двое тоже поставили
<User527[web]> один матери на комп воткнул- говорит она довольна
<only_you> у всех бівало)
<User527[web]> единственное чего пока не хватает- это fallout1/2(но ничего- дойдет очередь и до wint
<User527[web]> *wine
<SergeyIT> и чего на винду ополчились - нормальная система была, по сравнению с ДОС
<User527[web]> это длинная история) или тут холивар на тему dos/win/nix нормальное явление?)
<baronos> User527[web]: http://i.minus.com/ib1TvxClKgCBdl.png
<User527[web]> baronos прелесть) он нативно поддерживается вайном или нет?
<baronos> User527[web]: угу
<User527[web]> все, я влюбился)
<TheFalkorr> входи, избранный, выслушай меня и подумай о будущем
<chosen_one> ... наша деревня умирает ...
<chosen_one> .. найди КоСоГоР и спаси нас ..
<User527[web]> )
<chosen_one> !Ping
<ubuntuhelp> 100500 bytes from google.com (100.500.0.0): icmp_seq=100 ttl=500 time=0 ms
<Rado> ы снова разпознавался под убунту
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Здесь?
<[Raiden]> да, привет.
<Nor8> Ку. Не ставил себе такое?  http://www.webupd8.org/2012/02/razor-qt-041-released-with-new.html
<[Raiden]> Ставил.  Сессия с квином и дельфином в 2 раза легче кде
<[Raiden]> по юзу рам
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Норм. А минусы? ))))
<[Raiden]> http://storage5.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0216/h_1329396122_2120924_e2cb096bd7.png
<[Raiden]> минусы не знаю. Легкость, функиона начальынй ,не такой как у кде )
<[Raiden]> это минусы
<[Raiden]> зачем мне де жрущий 300мб рам ,если у меня 4 гб и от лишних функций я не хочу отказываться
<[Raiden]> :)
<Nor8> Да, настроек маловато у него пока.
<[Raiden]> в общем-то может они и не нужны. Программы там пускать можно, таскбар есть. В связке с квином будет езё экспо ,скале и прочие фишки
<[Raiden]> фактически в связке с квином оно уже круче чем гном3 , и в случае с делфином фм тоже круче.
<[Raiden]> но это мое имхо и я в общем останусь в кедах по причине - хватает ресурсов для всего.
<Nor8> Норм
<[Raiden]> там при первом запуске спрашивает какой вм хочешь квин, опенбокс и метасити
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Дружественный ДЕ, не навязывает юнити ))))
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> если они сделают там таскбар как в вин7 мне будет интресней.
<[Raiden]> такой бычный уж больно задолбал за десяток лет )
<Nor8> ))
<Nor8> Такой же вряд ли сделают, копирайт и так далее )))
<[Raiden]> ну похожий. У меня сча такой. при наводке превью открытых окон , при клике переход... И значки онли.
<Onkeltem> Йоу
<Onkeltem> Чем отличаются Pitivi и OpenShot?
<Nor8> Названием
<bomber327> привет всем..
<bomber327> кто нибудь юзает Quassel?
<Onkeltem> Nor8: нифига
<Onkeltem> Nor8: мне его вчера на #убунте посоветовали в ответ на вопрос, что умеет делать линейный монтаж
<Nor8> Onkeltem: Ну раз знаешь, что спрашиваешь тогда? )))
<Onkeltem> так вот, кроме этого, чем они еще отличаются - интересно
<Onkeltem> да неужели только этим то?
<Onkeltem> просто интерфейс очень похож
<Nor8> Так открой проги, да сравни.
<Onkeltem> блин
<artus> Onkeltem, перманентный бан  в гугле ?
<Nor8> По возможностям
<artus> Onkeltem, или нашол канал обзора видеоредакторов ?
<Onkeltem> artus: не, ну... это... :) Хотел знающих ребят спросить )
<artus> Onkeltem, а не пофиг ли в чем не разбератся? )
<Onkeltem> в гугле фигни всякой с избытком
<Onkeltem> Да, вот еще спросить хотел. За последнее время не появлялось новых штук для скринкастов? Я сейчас kazam'ом пользуюсь, но он мне не очень нравится
<Onkeltem> хотя бы потому, что криво интегрируется с gnome3
<Onkeltem> и его на паузу непоставишь просто
<bomber327> кто каким клиентом пользуется? хочется сразу нормальный поставить...
<[Raiden]> Onkeltem: в гном3 ест ьсвоя писалка видео
<[Raiden]> со стола
<Onkeltem> [Raiden]: да знаю я, но она у меня не работала, когда я в последний раз ею пользовался. Писал тут.. Хотя, может уже и заработала )
<[Raiden]> bomber327: я за нормальные клиенты под линукс считаю два , kvirc и weechat. О так можно и из оперы сидеть и из пиджина и из чего угодно.
<[Raiden]> если квирк то 4.0.х , 4.1 который в убунте какой-то дятел в репы сует ещё не вышел
<bomber327> спасибо... с веба не хочу думаю в пиджина запихну...
<Lex_S> [16:49:56] <[Raiden]> если они сделают там таскбар как в вин7 мне будет интресней.
<Lex_S> а разве в кедах не похожий таскбар по дефолту?
<chapt> bomber327 пиджин хорош универсальностью, но у него кривой ирк клиент
<Onkeltem> [Raiden]: у меня вообще ничего не происходит. Жму C-Sh-Alt-R - никакой реакции
<Nor8>  chapt Чем он кривой?
<chapt> Nor8 попробуй набрать мессагу длиной больше 255 символов
<chapt> Nor8 или посмотреть банлист канала
<Nor8> А, это.
<Nor8> Есть такое, факт. Но особо не мешает.
<chapt> а этого мало?
<chapt> скажем так, неприятно
<[Raiden]> Onkeltem: у меня работало. Больше добавить нечего, пиши на форум в раздел про гном ) Из сторонних писалок что-то был ов новостях на omgubuntu.co.uk или yf webupd8.org - если хочешь покопайтся.
<bomber327> проверка
<Nor8> Других клиентов не много, скажем так. Выбрать не из чего.
<Onkeltem> [Raiden]: ага, спс. Я захеал на #gnome,  сейчас тьам спрашиваю
<[Raiden]> Lex_S: по дефолту нет, но в 4.8 есть такой плазмойд, со значками. Если они сделают я писал не про кде , а про Razor QT
<bomber327> мои сообщения доходят?
<[Raiden]> bomber327: да
<bomber327> Raiden, спс... уж лет 8 в irc не сидел))
<[Raiden]> эпохи сменяются, ирц остается
<[Raiden]> )
<vamadir> fidonet forever
<vamadir> ))
<bomber327> vamadir, 2:5020 =)
<bomber327> у меня был 2:5020/400.**
<bomber327> непомню последних цифр((
<vamadir> ^)
<bomber327> а у тебя?)
<vamadir> не помню :(
<vamadir> слишком давно было
<Lex_S> [Raiden]: а, ты про smooth-tasks?
<[Raiden]> в разркути несмотря на легкость ощущается нормальный подход. Там сразу начали настройщики реализовывать, вместо хавтоу типа пройди в такой-то конфиг
<[Raiden]> Lex_S: в комплект включили другой icon-only taskbar
<Lex_S> угу
<Lex_S> это в рейзоре?
<[Raiden]> брр...
<[Raiden]> в кде
<Lex_S> хм
<Lex_S> я ещё с ранних четвёртых на smooth-tasks, других вродь не замечал
<[Raiden]> ну, я сказал же выше что речь про 4.8
<[Raiden]> http://storage4.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0216/h_1329400058_4714359_cf072b85d1.png
<bomber3271> ..
<bomber3271> помогите плиз...
<baronos> !ask | bomber3271
<ubuntuhelp> bomber3271: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<bomber3271> зарегал аккаунт... решил перезагрузить педжин.. слетел профиль, заного забил а он мне присвоил bomber3271... вместо bomber327
<[Raiden]> может ник был занят. Я не знаю
<bomber3271> я его просто уже зарегал
<bomber3271> но чтото не заходит за него.. хотя ник и пасс забил в настройки
<bomber3271> просто автоматом выдает другой
<[Raiden]> Т ы их оба зарегал если верить /ns info ник , почему именно этот , я не могу сказать )
<[Raiden]> /msg nickserv info ник
<bomber3271> пришлось...)
<bomber3271> так как в первый не мог зайти, пришлось предложенный bomber3271
<bomber3271> ну да ладно...) все таки акк авторизации а не ник)..
<User364[web]> прива всем
<bomber3271> хай...
<User364[web]> дело такое железо у меня intel core i7 память 8 гигов,винт 1 террабайт,видео 6гигов,дело такое не могу установить убунту 11.10 х64,а дебиан всё норма грузится через в бокс
<User364[web]> помогите разобраться
<bomber3271> офф сборка?
<User364[web]> а вот убунту х86 грузит через вб
<[Raiden]> а что не так?
<User364[web]> всё не так,при загрузке убунту 11.10 х64 чёрный экран после установки
<bomber3271> у меня i3... 11.10 нормально встала... врятли изза железа
<andrex> не могу установить ничего не говорит, чё пишет. да кстате если ати то может быть видео не заработало
<bomber3271> а
<User364[web]> вот у меня как раз ати
<bomber3271> возможно загрузчик не установился
<[Raiden]> какая видеокарта?
<bomber3271> та же трабла была
<bomber3271> радеон как и у меня
<andrex> [Raiden]: видеокарты
<[Raiden]> ясно.
<andrex> у него их 3 минимум
<[Raiden]> bomber3271: за начало загрузки происходит? груб там, сплэш
<bomber3271> с лайф сиди зайди. в терминале grub установи
<bomber3271> я лично так делал... груб не правильно установился
<[Raiden]> попробуй при загрузке давить шифт, если вылезит меню груба, дави там е , добавляй к опциям ядра nomodeset и потом ctrl+x - если что-то изменится отпишешь.
<Lex_S> не любит убунта ати
<Lex_S> совсем не любит)
<bomber3271> User364, какая видюха?
<bomber3271>  Lex_S, да.. но с прямыми руками все заработает)...
<User364[web]> amd radeon 6800 series
<Lex_S> хотя с последними открытыми дровами и релизной mesa 8.0 у меня открытые перестали показывать артефакты даже в кедах
<bomber3271>  User364, у меня 6370м
<bomber3271>  User364, переустановка груба помогла...
<User364[web]> ничего не помогает
<Lex_S> User364[web]: почитай сообщенияе райдена и сделай как он предлагает
<Lex_S> в большинстве случаев помогает
<User364[web]> и где его рочитать это соообщение?
<Lex_S> User364[web]: [18:07:06] <[Raiden]> попробуй при загрузке давить шифт, если вылезит меню груба, дави там е , добавляй к опциям ядра nomodeset и потом ctrl+x - если что-то изменится отпишешь.
<User364[web]> не какие кнопки не работали,я удалил убунту
<Lex_S> xD
<Lex_S> тогда в чём проблема то?)))
<User364[web]> ага
<bomber3271> зря..)
<Lex_S> теперь ты не увидишь юнити)
<bomber3271> попробуй 32 битную)
<Lex_S> да ну на такую машинку грех ставить 32битку
<User364[web]> гыыыыыыы 32 битная то идёт
<bomber3271> у меня 32 битная.. не жалуюсь)
<User364[web]> щас вспомню что пишет х64битная в вертуалке
<bomber3271> хотя проц 64 бит... эмулятор вии вообще показывает что у меня 8 ядер))))
<[Raiden]> Я сомневаюсь что дел ов битности.
<bomber3271> установив 11.10 я понял что джобс просто сделал тему для нее)
<bomber3271> и то не с нуля)
<chosen_one> sharikoff: ты это прочел?
<bomber3271> Raiden, все может быть..
<User364[web]> бомбёр у меня 4 физ и 4 виртуальных ядра как у тебя так то
<bomber3271> User364[web], знаю) плюс помоему только эмулям... больше плюсов не нашел
<bomber3271> далеко не все умеет с ними работать...)
<[Raiden]> хотя.. Что бы убедиться что черынй экран к биотности ос не относится, пусть попробует )
<bomber3271> хакинтош их 16 нашел)) но юзал только 8)
<User364[web]> this kernel requires x86-64 ,cpu but only detected an i686 unable to boot please use a kernel appropriate for your cpu
<bomber3271> ха)
<User364[web]> вот что виртуалка говорит
<bomber3271> настройки виртуалки меняй)
<bomber3271> он тебе 32 битную выдает)
<User364[web]> как менять
<bomber3271> какая у тебя?
<User364[web]> а нафиг мне 32бит
<[Raiden]> виртуализация хардварная не включена в настройках ,либо проц без такой виртуализации.
<User364[web]> диск скачал убунту 11.10 х64
<bomber3271> какая виртуалка
<User364[web]> вирт бокс
<User364[web]> вирт бокс 4.1.8
<bomber3271> сама по себе она 64 битная версия?
<User364[web]> фиг знает
<bomber3271> ты из виндоус7 сидишь?
<User364[web]> да
<bomber3271> лежит в папке програм файлс?
<bomber3271> или ProgramFiles (x86)?
<User364[web]> в папке загрузки
<bomber3271> тогда из диспечера задач глянь
<[Raiden]> проц какой
<bomber3271> есть ли в скобках 32
<TheFalkorr> так
<TheFalkorr> я не понял.причем тут ProgramFiles (x86)?
<User364[web]> в програмс файл лежит она
<[Raiden]> Рпять эти веб-юзеры не овтечающие на вопросы
<TheFalkorr> я чтото пропустил, пока вылетал?
 * [Raiden] ушел от клавы нафиг
<baronos> Они на виртуалке из под винды хотят запустить убунту
<bomber3271> User364[web], значит проверяй настройки.. проц вируализацию 64 поддерживает...
<[Raiden]> bomber3271: он уже назвал какой процессор или ты кашпировский?
<bomber3271> (18:02:40) User364[web]: дело такое железо у меня intel core i7 память 8 гигов,винт 1 террабайт,видео 6гигов,дело такое не могу установить убунту 11.10 х64,а дебиан всё норма грузится через в бокс
<[Raiden]> поддержка 64 бит ещё не означает поддержки виртуализации
<bomber3271> я за таким компом работал...
<bomber3271> все i7 норм поддерживают ее
<[Raiden]> а.. и7 должен. Значит выключен ов свйствах вирт машины или что менее правдаподобно в биосе.
<bomber3271> даже мой i3 ее поддерживет
<TheFalkorr> baronos: и что?виртуалка на венде не работает?
<baronos> TheFalkorr: честно, я за бан.
<User364[web]> в диспетчере нет 32
<bomber3271> User364[web], проверь настройки виртуалки.... если же нет может и в биосе отключена
<User364[web]> как включить в биосе 64 бит?
<TheFalkorr> User364[web]: так всетаки виртуалка на венде не работает?
<Lex_S> ээ
<Flipzvl> ,uu
<TheFalkorr> Lex_S: погодь
<User364[web]> vbox не 32 битная
<[Raiden]> User364[web]: ты уже проверил настройки созданной тобой вирт машины?
<User364[web]> райден как в биосе включить поддержку 64
<Flipzvl> руками бгг
<User364[web]> там много чего
<bomber3271> User364[web], настройки виртуализации...
<TheFalkorr> ктонить может подтвердить мне, он виртуалку пытается запустить или что?
<Lex_S> по-моему на виртуалке нет особой разницы какую версию убунты ставить
<bomber3271> User364[web], если ты не при покупке ничиго не менял, по дефолту стоит
<User364[web]> виртуалка запускается при 32битной убунте
<bomber3271> TheFalkorr, убунту 64 битную на вбокс пытается запустить
<TheFalkorr> bomber3271: и?вбоксопроблемы же.причем тут венда?
<User364[web]> а как проверить это то что в биосе стоит 64бит?
<baronos> Ну значит надо писать в саппорт виртуал бокс почему на винде на такой то машине не запускаеться 64битная ОС убунту
<Lex_S> я не пойму он про настройки виртуалки или биос реальной машины?
<[Raiden]> User364[web]: ты на мой вопрос ответь сначала ) Там в свойствах машины есть закладка система и там процессор
<bomber3271> http://www.winline.ru/os/windows_8/Zapusk_Windows_8_v_VirtualBox.php
<TheFalkorr> User364[web]: либо ты ответишь ему, либо пойдешь отсель пешком в милое путешествие
<bomber3271> тут установка вин8 на вбокс.. по аналогии попробуй заного настоить..
<[Raiden]> а в биосе над опосмотрет ьопции со словами vtx и vtd - но это врятли.
<Flipzvl> http://ubuntologia.ru/virtualbox-ubuntu-in-windows вон есть убунту из под венды
<Flipzvl> ток толку то
<bomber3271> User364[web], обрати внимание на типе ОС на битность...
<Flipzvl> смысл вообще был х64 образ стягивать, если ставишь все равно чисто "потыкаться"
<Lex_S> вот и я о чём
<Lex_S> на виртуалке особой разницы и нет
<bomber3271> Flipzvl, ну захотелось человеку)..
<Lex_S> поставить чтоле виртуалку)
<artus> User364[web], набрел на залежи бесхозных веществ ?
<bomber3271> Flipzvl, сам смысла не вижу)) либо потыркался бы, поставил 32 бит и пошел пить пиво) либо сразу поставил бы 32 бит и пошел пить пиво)
<TheFalkorr> artus: походу
<Onkeltem> Надо брать мак
<Onkeltem> Я так больше не могу
<artus> причем 98% хомячков понятия не имею чего им даст 64 архитеркура и надо ли оно им , но упорно лезут чего то искать
<amigo> и ставить на него убунту
<Lex_S> надо брать больше пива)
<Onkeltem> Ну что это блин такое - тестил скринкастинг в GS, жал C-Shift-Alt-r, ничего не происходило, а потом раз - и X умер
<bomber3271> Onkeltem, мысль хорошая... поднакоплю на норм imac и куплю тоже)
<Onkeltem> ну как так то?
<Onkeltem> bomber3271: +1
<bomber3271> а убунту пусть на сервере болтается)
<Flipzvl> макбук хочу, а на десктопе макось не хочу :)
<baronos> Onkeltem: не пашет скринрекорд?
<bomber3271> макбук в топку...) на нем в файнл кате норм не поработаешь)
<Onkeltem> baronos: не-а. Просто убивает X-ы, в моём случае н
<baronos> Onkeltem: ~/.xsession-errors что нить интересное из ошибок есть?
<Flipzvl> кстати а как из терминала иксы ребутнуть?
<Onkeltem> baronos: там дофигища всякого
<baronos> Onkeltem: а лучше удали этот файл, и вызови сбой заного. Там видно будет.
<Onkeltem> baronos: I wonder почему там нет времени
<Onkeltem> вот неужели так сложно перед тем как что-то записать в лог, добавить к этому timestamp
<Onkeltem> ща буду сбой вызывать :)
<baronos> Onkeltem: на убунту пока кодеки не поставил у меня скринрекорд не работал. Но я убежал на дебиан и теперь гш не падает вообще и ни когда))
<Flipzvl> просто в xcfe ctrl+alt+backspace не работает, хочу забиндить а хз что писать
<Onkeltem> baronos: прикольно. А не поделишься, где кодеки взял? С менибунту?
<Onkeltem> Flipzvl: service lightdm restart
<Onkeltem> Flipzvl: pkill -f X
<bomber3271> не у курсе как убунту реагирует на 2 монитора при переключении рабочих мест?
<Onkeltem> pkill X даже наверное
<baronos> Onkeltem: http://paste.ubuntu.com/844454/
<Onkeltem> bomber3271: в курсе, всё четко
<bomber3271> над будет попробывать.. он сразу 2 монитора листает или там где мышка?)
<baronos> Onkeltem: После их установки и ребута иксов у меня начал работать скринрекорд.
<[Raiden]> Flipzvl: http://ubuntuportal.com/how-to-enable-key-sequence-ctrlaltbackspace-to-kill-server-on-ubuntu-11-10/
<Onkeltem> bomber3271: сразу 2
<[Raiden]> Я не совтую включать. Или включайте но не используйте если всё не повисло
<Onkeltem> baronos: запустил, у меня всё уже стоит
<[Raiden]> это не завершение иксов, а именно килл, и всех дочерних впроцессов
<baronos> Onkeltem: гном 3,2,2,1?
<Onkeltem> baronos: как узнать? dpkg -l ?
<Onkeltem> или может есть гномовский способ?
<baronos> Onkeltem: gnome-shell --version
<Onkeltem> 3.2.1
<[Raiden]> apt-cache show gnome-shell |grep Ver
<[Raiden]> долго печатал...
<baronos> Onkeltem: и знаешь что еще, попробуй сменить раскладку на caps и попробовать еще раз ctrl+alt+shift+r
<Onkeltem> baronos: она у меня уже года три на капсе, модальная :)
<eXeC001er> Кто нить знает как удалить файл и все hardlink на него за раз ?
<baronos> хмм
<baronos> Onkeltem: ты отключал клавиатуру дополнительную из трея которая от юнити?
<Onkeltem> baronos: эм, сорри я не понял о чем это
<baronos> Onkeltem: в трее у тебя раскладки нет еще одной?)
<baronos> Onkeltem: типа вот такой http://openreview.ru/wp-content/uploads/2012/02/screenshot_344.png
<Onkeltem> baronos: у меня справа внизу там висит иконка - типа gsd-keyboard-xkb
<Onkeltem> baronos: а почему у тбея вверху такая панель? Ты на gs?
<baronos> Onkeltem: это не мой скрин))
<Onkeltem> Меня вообще не радует спрятанный трей! Это всё так неудобно ((( Я вообще плачу уже от этого всего неудобства
<baronos> Onkeltem: http://openreview.ru/?p=608
<Onkeltem> отсутсвия Alt-Tab, спрятанный трей, дебильные напоминания - как будето специально издеваются
<baronos> дык перенеси трей на топ напель
<Onkeltem> baronos: как???
<baronos> Onkeltem: https://github.com/rcmorano/gnome-shell-gnome2-notifications
<baronos> Alt+tab и alt+Ё очень удобно мне больше нравиться)
 * baronos ушел спасать траппера Смайли
<Flipzvl> норм так иксы убил
<Flipzvl> что аж не поднимались
<[Raiden]> я вообще не использу алт+таб. клик по окнам, скале\экспо , но чаще всег овыбор в таскбаре.
<[Raiden]> может быт ьне правильаня ,но привычка.
<[Raiden]> ну вы поняли опечатки )
<Onkeltem> baronos: спасибо большое! По крайней мере несколько иконок теперь сверху
<Onkeltem> baronos: но... не все. Одно уведомление от чата пиджина - по прежнему внизу, другое - back - тоже там
<Onkeltem> backup*
<bomber3271> я юзаю убунту всего лишь неделю если честно.. и понимаю.. если бы у распространённых программ была поддержка линукса, я бы его и платно купил... даже дороже винды... на много..
<TheFalkorr> bomber3271: притом, что венды ты не покупал
<bomber3271> особенно порадовало перемещение по рабочим столам)
<bomber3271> TheFalkorr, чтобы потом на смертном одре отчитываться?)))))
<TheFalkorr> bomber3271: и линукса бы ты не купил.
<bomber3271> TheFalkorr, купил бы
<baronos> Onkeltem: уведомление будет в трее, так как это нотифитрей ;)
<Onkeltem> bomber3271: пацаны из M$ до сих пор не сделали рабочие столы?
<TheFalkorr> bomber3271: ты не на конкурсе мисс мира.нас обманывать не надо
<bomber3271> если есть у убунты есть лицевой счет для пожервований, я кину туда денюшку... есть таковой?
<Onkeltem> bomber3271: неужели их нет в W7???
<bomber3271> Onkeltem, нет))))
<Onkeltem> bomber3271: !!!
<baronos> bomber3271: http://www.gnome.org/gnome-3/
<Onkeltem> bomber3271: печально. Кстати, я тут недавно с одним виндузятником общался, он попросил мне привести 3 причины, чем линукс лучше
<bomber3271> baronos: спс
<Onkeltem> bomber3271: я ему 10 выдал сходу. Он начал долго комментить, но в результате ни в чем меня не переубедил.
<TheFalkorr> bomber3271: не слушай его
<bomber3271> Onkeltem: кроме винды ничиго не юзал))
<Onkeltem> bomber3271: а вспомнил я об этом, потому что был пункт про рабочие столы. Мне так было смешно, когда он мне пишет комент: типа это не нужно
<TheFalkorr> baronos: када гном научится в апстрим отсылать - тада и давай
<baronos> Onkeltem: https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/157/left-message-tray/
<Onkeltem> bomber3271: прикинь! он мне сказал, что рабочие столы не нужны :) Я его спроисл - Олежка, ты же пользовался ими, откуда тебе знать?
<Onkeltem> bomber3271: так вот он говорит - пользовался! Я ему - КАК? У вас их нет! Есть только разной кривости прилады, которые "типа" умеют прятать определенные окна и показывать другие
<bomber3271>  Onkeltem: да уж)) меня порадовало очень) смотреть фильм, чатиться, серферить и играться... да еще и не лагает))))
<Onkeltem> bomber3271: он мне - ну типа да, вот одной из таких и пользовался.
<Onkeltem> bomber3271: занавес
<[Raiden]> ну, жить без них можно. И ещё раб столы в разны де немного по разному удобны. У меня например видеоплейер с кино автоматом стартует на всех (на ткущем) , а муз плейер на пятом и т.д.
<TheFalkorr> http://www.ubuntu.com/community/get-involved/donate bomber3271 вот тебе как платить
<Onkeltem> bomber3271: в общем да, рабочие столы - тема. Но не меньшая тема - мониторы
<bomber3271> Onkeltem: хотел на убунту влепить волпепер такой как в андроиде... не нашел как...
<[Raiden]> в гноме это сдлать несколько сложней
<bomber3271>  TheFalkorr: вот убуновский счет то что нужно)
<bomber3271> Винда напоминала востребованную шлюху, ненавидимую почти всеми, но все равно пользуемую каждым вторым... =)
<bomber3271> кстати.. кто нибудь Сибирь смог запустить?
<openvoid> сегодня в анекдотах было: винда как гандон - все ненавидят но пользуются
<bomber3271> openvoid: где читаешь?
<openvoid> фишки
<bomber3271> м)... давно там небыл..) на дваче тоже...
<TheFalkorr> @voice openvoid bomber3271
<bomber3271> эм.. а что за режим +vv?
<openvoid> пора заводить юбунту офтоп руъ
<bomber3271> это статус +?
<openvoid> bomber3271, признак нарушения правил на этом канале
<bomber3271> openvoid: можно конечно... но пока ни у кого вопросов помощи вроде нет
<artus> !v | bomber3271
<ubuntuhelp> bomber3271: +v на канале #ubuntu-ru означает предупреждение. Если вы продолжите нарушать правила канала, вы будете кикнуты или забанены. Прочтите правила и будьте корректней http://goo.gl/5UWBR
<bomber3271> а возможно как нибудь убрать предупреждение?... за хорошее поведение например...
<[Raiden]> когда-нибудь...
<ra3trub> Всем приятного времени суток! Народ, а можно сразу 2 линукс оси поставить на один диск с виндой??? И если да то какой загрузчик юзать?
<bomber3271> да
<bomber3271> grub
<ra3trub> А он ставиться один или при установке заменяеться на новый?
<bomber3271> ой.. помоему заменой прощеююю
<bomber3271> можно же старый использовать... но уже ручками прописывать системы
<openvoid> отдельный /boot раздел желательно
<artus> да он нафиг отдельный ненужен
<openvoid> с двумя линуксами на рдном харде он весьма полезен
<User324[web]> всем доброго времени суток. Кто пояснит проблему- при попытке регистрации в убунту one постоянно ставит восклицательный знак около паролей, хотя они совпадают и подходят по требованиям
<bomber3271> смысла не вижу если честно 2 линуксов... разве что на один сервер ставить, второй для развлечений
<artus> а че, виртуалки уже не в моде ?
<bomber3271> User324[web]: не подходят по требованиям... попробуй наобум...
<bomber3271> пароль символов в 10 разными буквами и цифрами.. то так чтобы совпадал..
<baronos> пароль должен состоять из Заглавной и маленькой буквы + цифры
<User324[web]> неа) уже решил...в пароле должна быть Большая буква...написать видимо западло было(
<User324[web]> всем спасибо)
<bomber3271> User324[web]: удачи
<bomber3271> теперь мне нужна помощь...) Pidgin... на одном из каналов не та кодировка как у меня... как решить?
<baronos> при добавлении чата есть пункт где можно задать кодировку
<bomber3271> а... учетная запись на сеть..)
<bomber3271> понять бы еще какая кодировка... не UTF-8
<openvoid> cp1251 скорее всего
<boris_t> или koi8-r
<bomber3271> вроде cp1251 подошло.. никто не отвечает на "проверка"
<bomber3271> ники стали читаемы... но как то пусто совсем.. вообще никто не пишет ни на одном канале.. буду ждать... спасибо...
<eLdaYs> Здравствуйте. Стоит ubuntu 11.10. Имею ноутбук samsung rf511 с технологией nvidia optimus. Ставил bumblebee по статье https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bumblebee
<eLdaYs> Как сделать чтобы работала только видеокарта от nvidia ?
<bomber3271> эм... а у тебя их несколько?
<eLdaYs> В bios переключалки нету
<eLdaYs> ну одна intel
<bomber3271> а...
<bomber3271> http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/ubuntu/94032/
<bomber3271> надеюсь поможет
<eLdaYs> спасибо
<eLdaYs> У меня по этой команде  lspci | grep VGA показывает одну видеокарут почему то
<eLdaYs> bogdan@bogdan-RF511:/$ lspci | grep VGA 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<bomber3271> )
<bomber3271> ты дрова поставил нвидиа?)
<eLdaYs> ах да )
<bomber3271> судя по всему не подключились они...
<eLdaYs> кстати xorg.conf обезательно настраивать ?
<bomber3271> я не настраивал.. хотя у меня ати...
<bomber3271> видимо не обязательно.. но если возникнут какие то ошибки.. стоит подредактировать вручную...
<openvoid> есть мнение что в lspci должно всё показывать независимо от дров
<bomber3271> openvoid: ну у человека не показывает.... eLdaYs: как продвижение?
<openvoid> возможно в биосе не взлнтело
<eLdaYs> через lspci показывает
<eLdaYs> 01:00.0 3D controller: nVidia Corporation GF106 [GeForce GT 555M] (rev a1)
<eLdaYs> У меня вообще gt 540ь
<eLdaYs> gt 540m**
<[Raiden]> eLdaYs: для закрытого драйвера xorg.conf создается командой  sudo nvidia-xconfig - в большинстве случаев это всё.
<[Raiden]> Для открытого по вкусу.
<eLdaYs> У меня обычно после этой команды иксы не загружаются
<eLdaYs> Ща я другие драйвера поставлю
<[Raiden]> вообще сча иксы настраиваются автоматом или из файлв в /etc/xorg.conf.d , но xorg.conf читаетс яесли создан - как и раньше
<[Raiden]> X11 папку пропустил...
<TheFalkorr> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/02/mountain-lion-features-ubuntu
<bomber327> уже хорошо..
<openvoid> я так думаю что употребив другой-офтопик и нетрадиционную ориентацию в одном предложении +в я уже не отделаюсь
<TheFalkorr> @voice bomber327
<TheFalkorr> от теперь порядок
<TheFalkorr> openvoid: за это бан.глупые верования и зависть - эт плохо.
<bomber327> eLdaYs: попробуй vga_switcheroo...
<openvoid> бан даже лучше - он кончится и никакой медальки от чансерва
<TheFalkorr> openvoid: про медальку забудут завтра.а бан ты дней 10 сидеть буш
<[Raiden]> цел ьпроекта гном скопировать иос, а цель юнити - макос
<[Raiden]> )
<bomber327> [Raiden]: если брать старые версии мак оса то да) а возможно юнити горизонтально положить?)
<baronos> а цель кде - виндоус
<[Raiden]> можно , но как-то через зад. была новость вроде на омг...
<TheFalkorr> http://skai-falkorr.blogspot.com/2011/10/howto-unity-launcher-down.html bomber327 так?
<[Raiden]> кде уже давно обошел виндовс
<[Raiden]> хихи
<eLdaYs> bomber327:bogdan@bogdan-RF511:/$ vga_switcheroo vga_switcheroo: команда не найдена
<bomber327> eLdaYs: я тебе ссылочку давал... там описано как... или убей интеловскую...
<bomber327> TheFalkorr: о) спасибо)
<eLdaYs> а вот все
<eLdaYs> докачается dirictx9 и лбновления, начну делать по статье
<eLdaYs> спасибо за помощь
<Onkeltem> Народ, подскажие плз программу, которой можно видео нарезать?
<Onkeltem> По ходу с OpenShot меня развели - эта дура полезла перекодировать
<Onkeltem> То есть у меня есть здоровенный скринкаст, и нужно просто вырезать из него куски, без пережатия. То есть всё что требуется от поделия, чтобы оно по ключевым выровняло разрезы и склеило
<Onkeltem> иначе говортя, есть ли VirtualDub под Линукс? Вот этто бы точно все сделал как надо
<bomber3271> вроде был
<bomber3271> http://poplinux.ru/node/321 тут посмотри
<baronos> хех, опенофис рисование сравнили с фотошопом )) жостко)
<Onkeltem> Есть же avidemux! Как я про него забыл...
<bomber3271> baronos: ну.... допустим xD... но часть программ чуть ли не копии)
<bomber3271> а что для убунты есть на подобии фотошопа?
<openvoid> gimp максимум
<bomber3271> или решение только через вино гнать оригинал?
<openvoid> некоторые старые весии в в еём гоняют
<bomber3271> понимаю что гимп классика.. но есть ли другие достойные?
<Gerc> .
<openvoid> кто объяснит такую моду - Update Manager показывает есть обновления - иду в консоль apt-get upgrade
<openvoid> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 2 not upgraded.
<Onkeltem> Не ребят, это просто издевательство какое-то. Единственная прога, в которой можно посто нарезать видео, без пережатий - AviDemux. Но с какого-то перепоя она вдруг не поддерживает FLAC! А видео я делаю Kazam'ом, который в свою очередь ничего не умеет другого кроме
<Onkeltem> Еще Kazam умеет сохранять в VP8/WebM. И его даже открывает AviDemux. Только вот незадача - не может его проиграть правильно - ломанная картинка и играет в 2 раза быстрее от нормы
<Gerc> Проблемы с кодировкой?
<Onkeltem> Gerc: у меня сообщение сломано?
<Gerc> Предыдущее
<Onkeltem> Не ребят, это просто издевательство какое-то. Единственная прога, в которой можно посто нарезать видео, без пережатий - AviDemux. Но с какого-то перепоя она вдруг не поддерживает FLAC!
<Onkeltem> А видео я делаю Kazam'ом, который в свою очередь ничего не умеет другого кроме FLAC и не настраивается. Идиотизм
<Onkeltem> Еще Kazam умеет сохранять в VP8/WebM. И его даже открывает AviDemux. Только вот незадача - не может его проиграть правильно - ломанная картинка и играет в 2 раза быстрее от нормы
<artus> Onkeltem, ты поплакатцо зашол ? )))
<Onkeltem> Да 2 дня не могу обычный скринкаст сделать блин!
<[Raiden]> нарезать на картинки может ещё мнкоде и ффмпег
<[Raiden]> с указанием диапазона в том числе
<[Raiden]> и не очень ясно зачем флак и вообще звуковая дорожка для такой задачи
<[Raiden]> и кт ов здавом уме подключает флак к видео тоже загадка
<[Raiden]> р*
<artus> (19:46:39)  keka:
<artus> Oo
<admin-skif-biz> у кого-нибудь есть скрипт погоды рабочий?
<admin-skif-biz> инфу получить, выдрать и в картинку вставить хочу
 * Sergey_IT обновляется - 150 пакетов за сутки
<artus> @kban --host go8765
<artus> @mode +b *!*@unaffiliated/go8765
<artus> @op
<artus> @mode +b go87*!*@*
<Sergey_IT> круто
<bomber327> а что щас происходит?)
<Sergey_IT> футбол
<artus> ничего вроде )
<bomber327> artus, шаманишь?)
<Sergey_IT> Го футболят )
<artus> bomber327, порчу навожу )
<bomber327>  Sergey_IT: не люблю футбол) мне больше убунта нравится)
<Istorik> Приветствую гуру, подскажите. Купил на ру центре домен, настроил делегирование на ip а сайт не работает. Сервер на ubuntu 11.10 по ip работает и давно
<bomber327> по ip грузится?
<Istorik> ага
<bomber327> в ДНС проблема..
<artus> Istorik, причем тут убунта к тому что ты не прописал домены у регистратора ?
<bomber327> там время должно некоторое пройти...
<artus> *днсы
<Istorik> написано через пару часов прошли сутки
<Sergey_IT> так это к ним вопрос
<artus> ну так регистратора пинай
<bomber327> еще разочек попробуй.. может лагнуло
<Istorik> в апатче точно не надо доменное имя прописывать. Когда делал изначально делал для локалки провайдера .local
<artus> Istorik, причем здесь апач ?
<Istorik> вот и уточняю. Спасибо. Буду искать
<Nor8> Что ФФ стал обновляться чаще, чем антивирус касперского )))
<Nor8> что то*
<Sergey_IT> да  - в 12.04 был 9 - 10 - теперь 11
<bomber327> ФФ? простите... что за абривеатура)
<Nor8>  Sergey_IT: Как там 12.04, стабильно работает?
<Sergey_IT> мелочи есть, вот сейчас проверяют акб, отключил сеть, а индикатор не показывает оствшееся время работы и разряд
<Nor8> Sergey_IT: Ну так, не факт, что и на момент выхода финала эта мелочь работать будет ))) Потом допилят )))
<Sergey_IT> в январе показывало )
<Nor8> )))
<bomber327> кстати... что делать.. меня позавчера обновило, половину программ стерло. теперь не каждая программа ставится..
<Sergey_IT> версия какая?
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> небыло печали (ц)
<[Raiden]> сам чего-нить не то сделал
<[Raiden]> вывод команд показывай
<[Raiden]> что не ставится, как стивишь, чт овыдает в лог\экран
<[Raiden]> тогда будет разговор...
<bomber327> 11.10...
<TheFalkorr> !extrasensoric
<ubuntuhelp> Если у вас "какая-то ошибка" или "какие-то надписи" - сделайте "какие-то действия" и все будет в порядке. Или зайдите на #extrasensoric и там спросите. Тут вам помогут только если вы дадите конкретную информацию.
<TheFalkorr> же
<Sergey_IT> bomber327, а за обновлением следил? Ошибок не было?
<bomber327> а.. он мне библиотеку снес..
<bomber327> и плутон...
<Nor8> bomber327: Плутон? ))))
<TheFalkorr> @voice bomber327
<baronos> юпитер там не снесло?
<TheFalkorr> bomber327: те второй раз за вечер выписывают
<Nor8> Марс тебе он не снес там? )))
<bomber327> неа... стоит.. а что?
<bomber327> или туплю).. Depends: python-gtk2 (>= 2.8.0) но 2.24.0-2 должен быть установлен
<[Raiden]> в опенсуське есть интересная возможность. Можно допустим подключить реп с кучей хлама. И переключить на версию из этого репа только то что надо...
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: дык в демьяне тож.следовательно и в убунте
<TheFalkorr> ток в убунте надо настраивать
<TheFalkorr> же
<bomber327> такого плана выдает...
<[Raiden]> там в гуе настроить можно
<[Raiden]> bomber327: если есть проблема с зависимостями. 1. надо найти что просит , 2. надо снести и найти правильынй пакет. 3. если нету собрать или пересобрать
<[Raiden]> по вкусу
<[Raiden]> точнее по очереди
<[Raiden]> что ещё добавить я не знаю
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Угу, сусе в этом плане дружелюбнее к юзеру
<bomber327> [Raiden]: спасибо..
<bomber327> [Raiden]: попробую
<[Raiden]> bomber327: и в общем инфы всеравно мало. что ставишь, как , откуда - неизвестно.
<[Raiden]> убжал на час +-
<bomber327> все из центра приложений ставил...
<TheFalkorr> sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<bogdan> Здравствуйте. подскажит что делать, при команде nvidia-current-modaliases выдает:
<bogdan> bogdan@bogdan-RF511:~$ sudo apt-get install nvidia-current-modaliases Чтение списков пакетов... Готово Построение дерева зависимостей        Чтение информации о состоянии... Готово Пакет nvidia-current-modaliases недоступен, но упомянут в списке зависимостей другого пакета. Это может
<bogdan> bogdan@bogdan-RF511:~$ sudo apt-get install nvidia-current-modaliases Чтение списков пакетов... Готово Построение дерева зависимостей        Чтение информации о состоянии... Готово Пакет nvidia-current-modaliases недоступен, но упомянут в списке зависимостей другого пакета. Это может
<bomber327> не получилось интел вырубить?
<bogdan> Однако следующие пакеты могут его заменить:   nvidia-current:i386 nvidia-current nvidia-current-updates:i386   nvidia-common:i386 nvidia-current-updates nvidia-common  E: Для пакета nvidia-current-modaliases не найден кандидат на установку
<bogdan> да я еще не пробовал, я ждал пока докачается
<bogdan> ща пробую сначало так
<bogdan> этот пакет не ставится (
<bomber327> что требует?
<bogdan> говорит нету его типа
<bogdan> nvidia-current-modaliases
<artus> bogdan, тебя сразу за флуд растрелять или оставить чтоб помучался?
<bogdan> мне получается надо поставить драйвер версии 290
<bogdan> сорри, я не знал что ограничение стоит
<[Raiden]> такого пакета в офиц репах нет
<[Raiden]> копайте в сторону подключнных реп
<artus> bogdan, http://help.ubuntu.ru/ там есть поиск, там и читай как ставить видео правельно
<bogdan> спасибо
<[Raiden]> !nvidia
<ubuntuhelp> Настоятельно рекомендуем ставить драйвера, предлагаемые системой. Руководство установки драйверов nVidia тут: http://goo.gl/7gYgP на анг. здесь https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia см. !nvidia-nouveau !xswat
<Nor8> [Raiden]:Кстати, новый нвидиа драйвер неплохо работает.
<[Raiden]> до кучи, если пакетом не поставится
<[Raiden]> Nor8: угу
<shenmue> всем пыщ
<bogdan> Ну вот я по вот этой статье делал http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/%D1%83%D1%81%D1%82%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%BA%D0%B0_%D0%B4%D1%80%D0%B0%D0%B9%D0%B2%D0%B5%D1%80%D0%B0_nvidia
<shenmue> та статья устарела
<Nor8> shenmue: ку
<shenmue> Установщик сообщит об отсутствии «precompiled headers»
<shenmue> вот честно я даже не знаю о чем это
<[Raiden]> после утановки linux-headers-`uname -r` не сообщит.
<Onkeltem> Меня всё больше радует kazam и запись скринкастов вообще!
<Onkeltem> Всё такое замечательное!
<[Raiden]> вики можно править. Берите и правьте
<bomber327> Depends: python-gtk2 (>= 2.8.0) но 2.24.0-2 должен быть установлен
<bomber327> это получается пакет новее чем нужно или же слишком стар?
<shenmue> [Raiden] я знаю. хотел немного поправить но есть один ньюанс. если у мен установшик к примеру этого не спрашивает то это не значит что у других так же
<Onkeltem> 40 минут записывал скринкаст, несколько раз на паузу жал. И как же я был рад, когда я обнаружил, что kazam перестал записывать звук после первой паузы
<[Raiden]> новее наверное
<[Raiden]> shenmue: не уверен - не обгоняй (ц)
<shenmue> не уверен - не беги (ц)
<admin-skif-biz> народ, а можно печатать из командной строки с качеством гутепринта?
<[Raiden]> запрос такой есть, но текст там другой
<shenmue> Onkeltem скринкаст минут 5 должен идти максимум
<[Raiden]> он там пишет что нету прекомпилед модуля для ядра, а «precompiled headers»  - это ошибка
<Onkeltem> shenmue: о, расскажи еще что-нибудь интересное
<[Raiden]> ))
<shenmue> ну смотря о чем вообщето. лично меня раздражают скринкасты. постоянный гнусявый госол у всех скринкастеров, чота жрут еще, шепеляват... вообщем ужас
<[Raiden]> там ещё в мануале отказ о тправки ксоргюконфа, а ниже писанина как сделат ьто, что утилита делает автоматом
<[Raiden]> в общем устарело , согласен.
<shenmue> лично у меня фишка с гдм стопп никогда не прокатывала
<shenmue> всегда пишет что активирован драйвер нуавей
<shenmue> причем даже если в блеклист занести и ребут сделать то все равно нуавей пашет
<[Raiden]> ты путаешь 2 разных запроса теперь. Про то что Х запущен и про драйвер открытый.
<Nor8>  shenmue: А чем установка из ппа не устраивает?
<[Raiden]> без остановки гдм\лайтдм поставить не выйдет, если только оно до этого само здохло
<Onkeltem> shenmue: слово скринкаст для тебя подразумевает еще и его содержание?
<shenmue> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop Запускаем установщик драйверов (из каталога куда вы их сохранили) от имени root: sudo -s -Hsh NVIDIA-Linux-XXX-X.X-XXX-pkg1.run
<shenmue> я про это. если так сделать то устаношик навида жалуется на нуавей
<[Raiden]> всё верно
<[Raiden]> нет
<[Raiden]> он жалуется по другой причине
<shenmue> у меня всегда жалуется и дрова не ставятся
<[Raiden]> даже не жалуется, а просто предупреждает.
<shenmue> ну я про это и говорю. у кого как. а вики должна быть уневирсальной и охватывать как можно больше вариантов
<shenmue> иве*
<Nor8>  Так напиши туда, внеси поправки )))
<[Raiden]> я бы только заменил на sudo service name stop , скрипты из /etc/init.d могут вообще пропасть, по причине что тут апстарт и у него свои конфиги
<[Raiden]> Не, shenmue , лучше не пиши. :) Или пиши на форум, вики не трогай.
<shenmue> я по другому делаю. заносим в блэклист, далее ребут в рековери моде и там sh nvidia . там же nvidia-xconfig , правлю ксорг под свое, плимут и все плюшки вообщем
<[Raiden]> Кстати из-за service и местного гуя управлением службами , я даже не заметил что в сусе сменили апстарт на системд.
<shenmue> без всяких гдм стоп
<Nor8> И три удара в бубен на удачу )))
<[Raiden]> shenmue: так можно, но в общем-то не нужно.
<shenmue> вообще не нужно. ибо дрова из реп встают нормально
<[Raiden]> тогда оставьте хавту для тех кому нужно, в покое. А я ушел по своим делам )
<Nor8>  shenmue: Не всегда
<shenmue> я и не трогал. хотел но убедился что сам мало полезного чего напишу
<shenmue> Nor8 ну у меня раньше из реп вообще не ставились. поэтому ставил вручную.
<Nor8> shenmue: Раньше была ENVY, она работала прекрасно.
<Nor8> Да и руками легче ставилось, без всяких блэклистов и так далее.
<shenmue> скрипт установки дров? по моему он в дебиане щас
<[Raiden]> опять вспомню сусе, у них независимо от выбранного *дм , служба зовется xdm  - не ошибешся если надо остановить\стартануть
<Nor8>  shenmue:  http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html   вот эта
<[Raiden]> ой, убег
<Nor8> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/02/mountain-lion-features-ubuntu/   Убунту то у нас огого, саму макось еще жить научит ))))
<admin-skif-biz> народ, а можно печатать из командной строки качественно?
<shenmue> хм... в сусе наверное любой браузерой запускается командой midori називисимо от того какой браузер поставлен =)
<artus> admin-skif-biz, это как ?
<admin-skif-biz> artus, lp
<shenmue> я вот лично завис
<shenmue> артус наверное тоже
<artus> admin-skif-biz, у тебя очередной завоз веществ ? ))
<Nor8> )))
<admin-skif-biz> не встречались с нестандартными задачами?
<artus> не встречались с нестандартными формулировками непонятно чего
<artus> admin-skif-biz, качественно печатать это как ? без ошибок чтоль?
<shenmue> admin-skif-biz тебе из консоли файл распечатать ?
<admin-skif-biz> с возможностью коррекции цвета, например
<shenmue> качественно печатают дорогие лазерные принтеры
<shenmue> на дорогой бумаге с дорогими катриджами с краской
<admin-skif-biz> Это у меня все есть
<artus> а некоторым росто скучно и они хотят из консоли коректировать цвета на принтере
<admin-skif-biz> Нет, просто вся обработки пакета фоток идет в скрипте Имаджемагиком
<artus> admin-skif-biz, такое ощущение что у тебя каждую неделю самосвал с травой переворачивается на улице )
<admin-skif-biz> и ради печати каждой запускать ГИМП геморно
<admin-skif-biz> или в линуксе без гуя никак?
<bosyi> если можно сделать в гуе, можно и через скрипт, не?
<artus> подготовка фото к печати без гуя? однако
<admin-skif-biz> теоретически да..
<artus> причем качественно
<shenmue> и корекция цвета в 24 битной консоли
<admin-skif-biz> Просто фотографирую сиськи в 3D. Нужен качественный скрипт обработки и печати.
<bosyi> http://www.youtube.com/user/ZnakOklyku беспредел в украине(((
<bosyi> сиськи личше всего сканерить вживую
<shenmue> вообщето может я новичек в рисовании на компе но уже понятно что каждую отдельную картинку нужно отдельно корректировать
<shenmue> так что скрипта который за тебя коррекцию делать будет пока не существует
<Sergey_IT> черный квадрат можно скриптом
<shenmue> Sergey_IT черный квадрат != сиська трехмерная
<Sergey_IT> зато шедевр )
<shenmue> а вот печатать из консоли можно
<Kyshtynbai> Что за фигня, после экстренного ребута файл настроек вичата на дефолтный переписался, а бекап я не сделал, какова хрена
<Kyshtynbai> было у кого-нить такое?
<bosyi> в 12.04 вообще бесперел твориться . юнити3д испарилась..
<artus> карма у тебя видать такая )
<shenmue> Kyshtynbai аэкстренный ребут это как?
<Kyshtynbai> по хардкору) ресет нагой задел
<artus> shenmue, это - тапку в пол, а там пилот )
<artus> Kyshtynbai, нефиг к обнаженным ресетам приставать )
<admin-skif-biz> проблема отдельной коррекции каждой фотки уже решена. Нужно решить проблему качественной консольной печати
<admin-skif-biz> ну в-общем, чтоб из скрипта..
<shenmue> ну а что ты хотел? журналирование есть. а вот от несохраненых пользовательских данных журналирование не спасает
<shenmue> "у них на афицальном сайте звуковой кодык с пасследним обнавлениям????"
<shenmue> я теперь понял фразу " не нашел в гугле"
<Sergey_IT> bosyi, я в каноникал написал, что не пользую 3д - они и выпили )
<andrex> в каноникал подумали что Sergey_IT представляет большую часть пользователей бубунты)
<bosyi> lol. будем писать обратно шоб впилили)
<andrex> гном 3 пускай лучше впилят, а то чёто из-за юнитей бубунта популярность теряет, хотя может и не из-за юнити
<bosyi> кто как решил проблему трех расскладок? я имею ввиду инглиш, рус и укр?
<bosyi> ниче не теряет, это все слухи
<bosyi> и целенаправленная дезинформация
<andrex> возможно
<Kyshtynbai> Юнити не юзабельно абсолютно. во всяком случае на моём железе. я уже не говорю рпо гном 3. ЛУчше пусть двойку обратно запилят.
<andrex> умер 2
<shenmue> нехорошо так о гноме
<only_you> гном 2 няшка
<pahan> может подскажет кто как из консоли разрешение монитора поменять?
<pahan> видюха nvidia
<shenmue> man xrandr
<andrex> pahan: на форум http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=5580.0
<bosyi> каноникл не изобретает велосипед, а подбирает лучшие идеи мака. это как минимум не проиграшный путь
<[Raiden]> Если немного откинуть панику и если вам хватало функционала гнома2. То по сути гном3 фоллбек не сильно хуже
<pahan> пасиб
<[Raiden]> те же яйца (ц)
<shenmue> тока фолбэк не будет же вечен.
<Sergey_IT> bosyi, 3-язычным надо бы уже самим приблуду написать ;)
<only_you> bosyi: а в чем проблема то?
<andrex> а мне пока без разницы чётам с гномами и его отпрысками творится, я на коробке пережду, пока эта муть не уляжется
<only_you> andrex: та же фигня)
<andrex> bosyi: мне кажется 3 раскладки должны как то циклически между собой переключатся
<andrex> без костылей
<[Raiden]> бывает 2 хокея надо
<[Raiden]> хот*
<andrex> или по разным хоткеям
<bosyi> на самом деле я использую только укр расскладку, а для "ы э ъ " использую altgr. мне так удобнее)
<admin-skif-biz> а у меня раскладка переключается сама по себе.. так бесит (((
<admin-skif-biz> печатаешь yf heccrjv - готово.. пиндосский
<Sergey_IT> admin-skif-biz, с хнером такие проблемы вроде были
<admin-skif-biz> а кто это?
<Sergey_IT> не использовал, не знаю
<bosyi> Sergey_IT, в юнити 2д до сих пор баг со срелочками вверх-вниз в менюшках..
<Sergey_IT> ага
<Sergey_IT> admin-skif-biz, xneur
<[Raiden]> !nvidia
<ubuntuhelp> Настоятельно рекомендуем ставить драйвера, предлагаемые системой. Руководство установки драйверов nVidia тут: http://goo.gl/7gYgP на анг. здесь https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia см. !nvidia-nouveau !xswat
<[Raiden]> гдм заменил на лайтдм
<[Raiden]> правка убунтовской вики впервые )
<Sergey_IT> то ли еще будет
<andrex> блин когда в бубунте додумаются отдельный скрипт для всех xdm сделать, как в кальке или генте
<Sergey_IT> а надо?
<[Raiden]> ещё добавил
<[Raiden]> # Опция "GLShaderDiskCache" только для 295.х версий драйвера
<[Raiden]>         # Может ускорить работу с шейдерами
<[Raiden]>         Option      "GLShaderDiskCache"    "True"
<bosyi> не надо усложнять систему. от слова генту страшно становится
<[Raiden]> что бы Nor8 запомнил )
<Nor8> [Raiden]: )))
<andrex> Sergey_IT: ну не придётся спрашивать у людей чё у него там соит и мануалы некоторые станут более понятны
<artus>   
<bosyi> мне не нравится убогое окно lock окна))  в стиле gdm/ почему они его не запилили в стиле lightdm?
 * baronos http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/5308/38096561.bb/0_5b9ad_72c0d6e_XXXL.jpg
<andrex> bosyi: а это уже от десктоп менеджера зависит к примеру в кедах оно по другому
<bosyi> десктоп менеджер это гном3 в убунту иди Юнити?
<[Raiden]> в кедах лочитя по старинке скринсейвер и спрос пароля. Есть 1 новшество. Можно выбрать плазмойды котоыре будут поверх скринсейвера
<[Raiden]> часы там, погода
<Sergey_IT> Оо, первый раз такой баг вижу, мышкой меню не кликает )
<andrex> это не баг)
<bosyi> они столько новых пакетов понакидывали. не странно что глючит
<[Raiden]> локскрин в гноме возможно меняется. Точнее я где-т овидел хавту по замене скринсейвера на хскринсейверы
<[Raiden]> не уверен влияет  на лочку или нет
<[Raiden]> либо на омг, либо на веупд8
<Sergey_IT> andrex, с тачпада попробовал - теперь все работает )
<bosyi> я говорил суто о окне ввода пароля. оно убогое. кстати, почему после блокировки экрана не переводить пользоваетля в lightdm по умолчанию?
<Sergey_IT> bosyi, а какая разница, на фукционал не влияет
<[Raiden]> Ну, тут не виндовс )
<Sergey_IT> функ* (а то забанят)
<[Raiden]> тас сразу в приглашение, тут лочка как правило свойство де или скринсейвера
<bosyi> де в ubuntu по умолчанию это unity? или все-таки gnome3?
<baronos> bosyi: был бы гном3 по дефолту я б на дебиан не сидел ;)
<[Raiden]> юнити, но оно на основ гнома 3. Что бы был гном3 надо 2 пакета поставить
<andrex> Sergey_IT: вот у меня точно баг, мышь работает но курсор не бегает
<bosyi> вот вот. даже один
<[Raiden]> gnome-session gnome-fallback-session
<Sergey_IT> andrex, а ось какая?
<[Raiden]> можно и 1
<bosyi> gnome-shell))
<andrex> Sergey_IT: 12.4 бубунта
<[Raiden]> kubuntu-desktop ))
<bosyi> верно, это как религия.
<Sergey_IT> andrex, такого не было (. В 10.04 на днях такое видел, вынул разъем -вставил и все нормально
<[Raiden]> вообще кедоводу в убунте тяжело. Впринципе все вопросы решаемы и есть где. Н ов основном гном обсуждается...
<[Raiden]> ну или юнити, что по сути 1 хрен
<andrex> Sergey_IT: чёт каноникал с обновами на шаманил)
<Sergey_IT> andrex, да уж - за сутки 150 пакетов
<bosyi> [Raiden], но все-же наверно проще поставить кубунту чем сусю или арч с гентой?
<Sergey_IT> [Raiden], юнити2д на QT написано
<[Raiden]> bosyi: Ну, несколько спорно. Я не очень хочу тут это обсуждать. Но в общем в других дистрах ест ьсвои плюсы облегчающие жизнь )
<[Raiden]> Sergey_IT: ) знаю
<Sergey_IT> [Raiden], посмотрел код лаунчера - безобразный
<[Raiden]> Я считаю основной + убунты перед другими - это верн опоставленная болтовня с сообществом. Т.е. быстр оподняли локальные ресурсы где можно спросить\поговорить
<[Raiden]> и второе это ппа
<[Raiden]> А что касается самого дистриутива, то не всё гладко )
<bosyi> возможно. но если мы будем рассматривать человека который только про читал про линукс и решил его поставить убунту самая человечная
<[Raiden]> в общем такое имхо. Если хотите в чатах побольше народу и собирать софт как можно реже. То лучше убунты наверное нет.
<andrex> совневаюсь. вон сколько к нам приходят, с вопросищами
<andrex> bosyi: ^
<[Raiden]> bosyi: пусть пробует или ставит что стоит у соседа (с)
<[Raiden]> Я просто не хочу на канале убунты критикой заниматься, хватает того что ругаюсь с гномерами за де иногда )
<shenmue> кеды шняга ^_^
<[Raiden]> )
<andrex> гг
<[Raiden]> Надо будет видео с ними записать
<bosyi> если помните я про кеды "5 минутный" вопрос решал недавно. ну работает оно. ну красиво, да. но я его снес и поставил опять 12.04)
<Nor8> Так запиши, посмеемся )))
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> может на днях
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Видел уже? http://www.ubuntuvibes.com/2012/02/pre-orders-for-kde-plasma-active-tablet.html
<[Raiden]> да
<bosyi> возможно узнать какое региональное время у *чатующих через irc?
<andrex> спросить
<[Raiden]> не знаю хороший там ифейс или нет. Меня радует то, что плазма-актив != плазма-десктоп. Для планшетв одно, для десктпа другое.
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Заметь, гнома еще на планшетах никто не видел )))
<[Raiden]> [01:33:21] CTCP TIME ответ от bosyi [~bogdan@82.193.114.196.ipnet.kiev.ua]: Thu Feb 16 23:33:21
<[Raiden]> читай про /ctcp опцию
<[Raiden]> у некоторых может быть заблочено
<[Raiden]> Nor8: )
<bosyi> спс
<[Raiden]> Nor8: Знаю 1 чувака с ноутом и тачем. Он в общем ругался. Но он не гномер
<[Raiden]> надо поймать живого гномера с тачем...
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> с тачскрином*
<bosyi> -[Raiden]- TIME Fri Feb 17 01:36:11 2012
<[Raiden]> давно уже писал https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=diSkkP4AiiM&feature=youtu.be
<[Raiden]> верно..
<shenmue> о как
<shenmue> гугол баннером мне тут свой хром впихивает
<Nor8> ))
<shenmue> у меня аллергия на хром
<[Raiden]> мне уже на паре ресурсов предлогали, там наверное проверка на версию браузера
<Lex_Sh> с таким дисплеем и 6 столов)
<baronos> [Raiden]: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=607uIdBmozU
<Nor8> shenmue: Да не, норм, как запасной вполне даже.
<[Raiden]> baronos: афигеть, в этом видео ест окн ос настройкой этой фигни. Я начинаю гордиться гномерами, он ниразу не залез  в гсеттингс
<[Raiden]> :)
<baronos> гыыы)
<Lex_Sh> )
<[Raiden]> В конце видел красну шлапу на стуле показали. Оснонывные разрабы гном сча в шапке видимо
<[Raiden]> а может и весь проект
<[Raiden]> Это в общем хорошо. Гарантия финансирования и т.д.
<shenmue> вообщето шапка и толкает в массы гном
<[Raiden]> Ну, получается да.
<shenmue> тока вот с юзабилити у них не лады  в гш =(
<baronos> https://live.gnome.org/RoadMap  Future releases (3.6 etc) )
<Lex_Sh> ну так он вначале и представился
<Lex_Sh> и сказл что в RH работает
<Lex_Sh> baronos: 3.6 Оо
<bomber3271> всем доброй ночи
<Lex_Sh> 3.4 бы поскорее)
<baronos> Lex_Sh: дык пора задуматься уже о будущей версии))
<Lex_Sh> мож оно у меня сегфолтиться не будет)
<[Raiden]> что касается гном2, то мне он больше всего нравился именно в убунте. Апплеты некоторые для панели ,интеграция с компизом... Не самая худшая умолчальная тема гтк...
<[Raiden]> больше чем в федоре или где-то ещё
<[Raiden]> шрифты может тоже на впечатление сыграли.
<[Raiden]> многие в других дистра патченые либы ставят что ыб как в убунте.
<Lex_Sh> ))))
<Lex_Sh> она хороша только тем что искаропки более менее юзабельно и много уже нормально настроено
<[Raiden]> вот гном 3 не знаю. Я не увидел особой разницы , он везде кроме минта одинаков.
<[Raiden]> на данный момент
<shenmue> хы
<shenmue> я это сразу сказал что гном3 не настроиваемый. он везде одинаковый
<Lex_Sh> им надо пилить панель управления
<Lex_Sh> не каждый догадается ставить сторонний софт для правки конфигов
<shenmue> им надо даш на гном2 впихнуть. может что то выйдет
<[Raiden]> фф вышел 10.0.2 , незнаю появился уже для убунты или нет
<shenmue> юзабельное такое
<Lex_Sh> а то целых два пунктика в управлении питанием это вообще смешно просто
<[Raiden]> надо ждать 3.6 или 3.7 судя по кде )) , а лучше 3.8
<bosyi> это да..
<[Raiden]> возможно какие-то опции вернутся. Или может марк не выдержит и начнет писат ьсвой центр настроек ))
<bosyi> а потом будет 5.0 и все по новой
<Lex_Sh> гг
<bosyi> известен ли наперед жизненный цикл гном 3?
<[Raiden]> я думаю первая цифра после точки не чаще чем через пол года меняться будет
<[Raiden]> если сча 3.3 ... значит 3.5 года
<[Raiden]> примерно
<[Raiden]> в кде намечается в этом году qt5 и в следущем видимо релиз кде 5.0 - это как бы и радует и пугает...
<[Raiden]> Вообще, самая удобная платформа наверное была вин хп. 10 лет и только одни обновки.
<[Raiden]> )
<shenmue> такие старперы собрались =)
<[Raiden]> договорился...
<[Raiden]> )
<shenmue> вы еще о диолапе понастольгируйте
<Lex_Sh> хехе
<shenmue> вообще вспоминая хп ... часто думал почему системные требования у ос растут из года в год
<shenmue> у любой ос причем. где оптимизация, всякие там твики и новые технологии?
<Lex_Sh> оптимизации идут под новое железо
<shenmue> у топора на сколько я знаю системное требование это гиг памяти оперативной. у хрюшки 128 по моему.  вот подочто так много на топоре? куда это всё? у меня линь меньше на харде занимает места
<Lex_Sh> что есть топор?
<shenmue> оффтопик 7 серии
<Lex_Sh> а
<shenmue> главное народ кушает. да круто дофигадерный проц куча оперативы и винда семь это круто. а то что на хп скажем винамп запускался за 10 секунд на старом железе что на топоре на новом одинаково как то не задумываются.
<Lex_Sh> винамп не нужен
<Lex_Sh> он оч тяжёлый какой-то
 * baronos за ритмбокс
<shenmue> я так к примеру. на лине тоже самое. системные требования растут на ровне с железом. почему системные требования растут нипонятно.
<artus> угу, то у народа игрушки тупят на 4+ ядерных системах, топовых видео и 8+ памяти, семерочка же , причем у меня эит же игры летають на вполне себе посредственном железе ) вон 2й кризис вообще и запускатцо не должен) и ниче, побегал
<artus> с волне адекватным фпсом ))
<artus> shenmue, ну железо то парить надо комуто
<baronos> artus: оторвался от игры)))
<Lex_Sh> shenmue: 8ка с этим попроще
<shenmue> ну да. в новом проце на 1 герц больше чем в предыдушем. надо пойти купить
<Lex_Sh> тупят от кривых рук и сотни вирусов
<shenmue> как в моем любимом видео ролике " что бы покупали новое железо нужно что бы винда не только глючила но и еще безбожно тормозила"
<Lex_Sh> гг
<Lex_Sh> раньше было актуально
<andrex> ща железа делают много, но глючно, к примеру fx у амд дорогой, а производительность хуже фенома, вий 8 вобще мне кажется мало кому придёт по вкусу с их интерфейсом кривым
<baronos> я доволен своим амд феномом 4-х ядровым, хоть компу уже 4.5 года)
<shenmue> http://vk.com/videos-33241?section=all&z=video-33241_143965928%2Fclub33241 кто не видел =)
<andrex> а у мну даже не феном, атлон x4
<baronos> чел замутил расширение а оно только на убунту с гном 3,2,1 работает, когда как у всех нормальных дистрах 3,2,2,1 гном)
<[Raiden]> у вин7 минимум 512мб
<shenmue> только под ос?
<[Raiden]> мин требования для устанвоки\работы
<shenmue> проги тоже жрут больше и больше
<shenmue> про копимизм даже по новостям говорили =)
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=33110
<Onkeltem> что писать в звуковое устройство если /dev/dsp не работает?
<[Raiden]> есть командочка эмулирующая черз пульс... Сча может вспомню. Этог оустройства давно нет, много лет
<Onkeltem> Да, я помню что нет. Но писать-то что-то надо! Я тут xvidcap с горя запустил уже
<[Raiden]> Для приложений OSS PulseAudio предоставляет утилиту padsp, создающую файлы типа /dev/dsp, через которые программа работает со звуковым сервером.
<Onkeltem> во!
<Onkeltem> так надо запускать тогда ее через это
<Onkeltem> всё, заработало. [Raiden] - спасибо
<[Raiden]> np
<Onkeltem> вылетает инфа из головы, старый стал
#ubuntu-ru 2012-02-17
<yakuzza> Народ кто-нибудь сталкивался с таким глюком, когда браузер FireFox проигрывает файлы и мп3 и видео через интернет в 2 раза быстрее чем обычно, а звука не слышно???
<jared5000>  /msg nickserv identify dima911
<shenmue> пыщ
<Follower> подскажите что добавить чтобы принимающий мог открыть не только в vlc, но и через фаерфокс     vlc -vvv file:///media/dom_2011.avi --extraintf http --sout '#transcode{vcodec=mp2v,vb=800,scale=1,acodec=mpga,ab=128,channels=2,samplerate=44100}:duplicate{dst=http{mux=ts,dst=:46444/},dst=display}'
<vamadir> народ в какую сторону копать? проблема с видео картой, слетают иксы но не всегда а раз в 3 дня примерно. Ноутбук с Оптимус (2 видяхи).
<shenmue> примерно в сторону /var/log
<vamadir> intel(0): i830_uxa_prepare_access: bo map failed
<vamadir> но проблема что не могу посмотреть сайты у меня они заблокированы
<vamadir> вроде как баг
<shenmue> Fatal server error: Failed to map batchbuffer: Cannot allocate memory. это?
<vamadir> (WW) intel(0): i830_uxa_prepare_access: bo map failed
<shenmue> bug/585647
<vamadir> у меня все адресса залочены  *bugs.*
<vamadir> не могу посмотреть в чем баг
<shenmue> хы. это что тебе их блочит?
<vamadir> китайский грейт фаервол
<vamadir> я в китае шас
<vamadir> можешь посмотреть в чем проблема?
<vamadir> ядро или что то другое7
<shenmue> xserver-xorg-video-intel
<vamadir> а решение есть?
<vamadir> или с какой версии есть фикс
<shenmue> нет ничего
<vamadir> блин :(
<vamadir> ладно спасибо
<shenmue> vamadir а ос какая?
<vamadir> ubuntu 10.04 kernel 3.1
<shenmue> а до 3.1 было такое?
<vamadir> не проверял
<vamadir> сразу поставил 3.1
<vamadir> у меня без него железо не пахало
<shenmue> I have not had this problem reoccur since the release of Maverick. I recommend this issue be closed.
<vamadir> хм...
<shenmue> собстна все. Fix Released на баге. как это понимать чорт знает
<vamadir> как я понимаю дело в драйверах
<vamadir> попробую переставить оптимус
<vamadir> черт :(
<vamadir> ну че за фигня
<vamadir> нормальная версия 10.04 а нет репов на видео карту оптимус.
<vamadir> жесть, нехочу я юнити
<vamadir> :((
<shenmue> есть мята с гш
<vamadir> да тоже нето
<vamadir> я хочу именно клмссик
<vamadir> классик
<shenmue> есть мята с мэйт
<vamadir> хм.....
<vamadir> ради стабильной видяхи сносить систему ? :(
<vamadir> что то не айс
<vamadir> а что там с 12.04??
<vamadir> она стабильна?
<shenmue> она еще не вышла
<shenmue> и в ней юнити
<baronos> установи гном-фаллбэк настрой под гном2 и будет тебе счастье
<vamadir> ну это понятно :) а какой сечас более стабильный после 10.04
<vamadir> поддержка железа не важна, так как ядро буду ставить 3.1
<vamadir> мне просто нужна стабильная система без гемороя
<vamadir> так и остался бы на 10.04 но крах иксов зае***
<baronos> 11,04 там гном2 есть стабильная, 11,10 + гном-фаллбэк заточеный под гном2. или дебиан 6 на крайний случай.
<vamadir> !ubuntu 11.04
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='ubuntu 11.04'
<baronos> vamadir: http://mirror.yandex.ru/ubuntu-releases/11.04/
<vamadir> :) да я знаю откуда качать. Сейчас думаю пойти в интренет клуб. а то на 3Ж осталось всего 3гига
<shenmue> как в китае тяжко с инетом
<vamadir> ну с 3ж только
<shenmue> прально что в китае 3ж. иначе бы слэшдотом весь инет бы положили
<vamadir> :) в китае  нормальный инет есть. Только китайцам не нужен другой инет.Они только по китайски понимают. 10% знает англ
<vamadir> в китае в полне нормален софт с майлваре :)
<shenmue> https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-qY2MqQRT760/Tz3xKl0jgZI/AAAAAAAAEHg/UbEoKSLBJdU/s526/1328912057295.jpg оО
<baronos> гыы противотанковая девочка))
<vamadir> :)
<vamadir> народ вот скажите мне. Будет ли востребован специалист ИТ со знанием китайского?
<baronos> в китае?
<vamadir> :) в РФ
<baronos> в посольстве китая по просьбе ГРУ и ФСБ
<vamadir> :)
<shenmue> а почему бы и нет? в какую нибуть сони или там еще китайский филиал работать пойти
<vamadir> Т.е. я не зря китайский учу
<vamadir> :)
<shenmue> читаешь фамитсу?
<vamadir> ?
<vamadir> эт кто?
<shenmue> это еженедельный журнал игровой
<vamadir> неа, я читаю китайские ИТ рессурсы о новинках железа и техники
<vamadir> :) в них инфы больше чем в российских
<shenmue> какой щас год в китае кстати?
<vamadir> дракона :)
<shenmue> не. числами как у них обозначается
<vamadir> 2012
<vamadir> как везде
<vamadir> только у них нг не 1го
<vamadir> для них наш НГ так просто день
<vamadir> а их НГ идет месяц
<vamadir> :)
<vamadir> народ не подскажете где посмотреть какие ядра ипользуются в дистрах убунту?
<shenmue> версию ?
<vamadir> просто мне желательно 3.0 +
<vamadir> ну тип бубунту 10.04 ядро такое 11.10 такое и тд
<shenmue> аа... обычно в новостях пишут что в релиз входит
<vamadir> опять придеться свое клепать :(
<shenmue> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu
<baronos> vamadir: тебя Аир зовут? или я ошибся?
<vamadir> да
<shenmue> там таблица есть
<baronos> vamadir: кызыл школа номер 1?
<shenmue> vamadir слуш а как тя в китай занесло
<vamadir> baronos откуда инфо?
<baronos> vamadir: Середкин Алексей я))
<vamadir> baronos жесть, привет :)
<baronos> vamadir: хехе))
<shenmue> 11.10 ядро 3.0 и далее
<vamadir> shenmue спасибо
<vamadir> baronos я ты че тоже на бубунту перешел?
<vamadir> baronos а ты че тоже на бубунту перешел?
<vamadir> хм... видимо придеться на онерик сидеть :(
<baronos> vamadir: уже второй год как, только на дебиан сейчас. Тут гном3 нормально работает ;)
<vamadir> baronos ясно а я вниксах с 2002го
<vamadir> baronos я в школе на редхате сидел
<baronos> vamadir: я то помню, ты с компом давно дружишь)) помню у тебя играли в квест на ПК, правда квест забыл какой(
<vamadir> baronos хм.... :) ну мое любимое с детсва это неверхуд(пластелиновая) и манки исленд ( про пиратов)
<shenmue> монки айленд
<vamadir> да
<vamadir> точно
<vamadir> :)
<shenmue> вы вместе учились что ли?
<vamadir> да
<shenmue> ака вас разбрасало
<vamadir> ну я в китае шас :) учу китайский
<vamadir> baronos а ты шас где?
<baronos> vamadir: я у черного моря сейчас, не далеко от анапы живу)
<shenmue> он в россии. учиться выживанию при экстримльно низких температурах =)
<vamadir> baronos неплохо тебя закинуло :)
<baronos> хехе))
<vamadir> baronos кем работаешь?
<baronos> vamadir: в санатории администратор-охранник)
<vamadir> baronos понятно. А как ты меня по нику узнал?
<baronos> vamadir: загуглил на вскидку аир вамадир и фамилия твоя и нашел))
<vamadir> baronos а..... ну есть такое :)
 * baronos отлучился за кофеином
<vamadir> а новый гном шел или как он там называется номальный? сильно отличается? или такая же гадость как юнити?
<vamadir> что то в гугле картинки разные
<baronos> ну как тебе сказать)) типа вот http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pm5jZxe4_XU )
<vamadir> ыы
<vamadir> в китае ютюб залочен :(
<baronos> Оо
<vamadir> да, и веэйсбука с твитером тоже нет :)
<vamadir> но ютюба реально не хвататет
<vamadir> baronos а ты сам юзал ?
<baronos> vamadir: я на нем сижу) и она мне кажется удобной, быстрой и всё такое.
<vamadir> baronos меня больше интересуют виджеты которые можно добавлять в панель и создание ярлыков
<baronos> кому то не нравится, кому то нравится. Кто то восторге от юнити, кто то нет. Дело вкуса. Гном3 это не гном2 это совершенно другая ДЕ)
<vamadir> на панели
<baronos> с апплетами придется расстаться)) есть конечно расширения, но пока их мало очень и большенство их бесполезные.
<vamadir> ну я только 2 ипользую, нагрузка на проц и погоду
<vamadir> процессор удобнее смотреть на панели гнома
<baronos> эти расширения есть
<vamadir> а создание ярлыков на панели?
<baronos> тут немного будет замороченно но все же можно, через alacarte создать ярлык, с помощью расширения на панель вывести избранное меню. И потом ярлыки эти добавлять в избранное.
<vamadir> пипец :( . Т.е. я свои приложения буду через бубен пихать?
<baronos> ну алакарте это и есть меню эдитор в гном2)
<vamadir> эх...
<vamadir> ладно надо поготовитсья и хорошенько подумать что ставить
<baronos> поставь 11,04
<baronos> ну или поставить 11,10 и впилить гном-фаллбэк. по сути тот же гном2)
<vamadir> блин все бы ничего еслиб не печальный опыт с веткой *.10
<vamadir> стоп а установщик там какой?
<vamadir> или там его нет? и все через е** центр приложений?
<baronos> консоль наше всё))
<vamadir> :) ну это конечно можно, только иногда лень
<baronos> можешь синаптик установить, так как его по дефолту нет
<baronos> vamadir: я доволен свим гном3 http://i.minus.com/jyzfkIWLoL8is.png
<vamadir> а косяков нет с жеской привязкой? А то помню были выпуски, фиг че удалишь, весь гном тянет
<vamadir> baronos gnome3 и shell одно и тоже?
<baronos> ну в дебиан привязка жесткая, а вот в убунту не такая, я там удалял много хлама которое не юзал.
<baronos> vamadir: гном3 это обобщенное + софт и так далее. а гном-шелл это оболочка рабочая.
<vamadir> baronos ок спсб будем пробывать
<baronos> а если честно, если ты привык к гном2, то лучше пока пересидеть на 11,04. Выйдет новый гном 3,4 там видно будет. ибо многое в настройках изменится, гконф переедет полностью в дконф. Даже сейчас разница между 3,2 и 3,3 большая в gsettings
<baronos> настройках.
<He3HauKa> 0 ш ш щ
<bomber3271> всем доброе
<vamadir> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> vamadir, Есть контакт.
<vamadir> !пинг
<vamadir> baronos :)
<vamadir> ирц тормозит :(
<^DEMOSS^> ghbdtn dctv
<^DEMOSS^> привет всем
<vamadir> народ посоветуте как получить доступ на роутер возможно циска. Проблема в том что у меня в общаге нормальная скорость стоит оптика. Но для того чтоб народ не жрал инет. Программеры настроили ограничение 1М. на ПК. Это не серьезно, так как скачать  даже ди
<vamadir> ск убунту надо 2 часа.
<vamadir> самый прикол делаешь тетст корости, показывает 50М. А на деле 1м
<baronos> хмм, а в сети нет ни у кого убунту?
<vamadir> ну у меня
<vamadir> :)
<vamadir> короче проблема в том что в общаге есть халявный инет. Скорость которого нормальная только ночью с 2 до 5. скорость скачки 10М. На ПК. А днем 1М на ПК.
<vamadir> А я живу на квартире. Поэтому скачать и прийти обновиться на халяву можно днем :) А  ждать при этом пару часов  как то не ахти
<baronos> есть идея, поставь на закачку с 1 мб\с, Пойди на пару часов пожарь картошки/пельмени, это же общага :D или может у вас там осьминоги или еще что)) зайди к девчонкам)
<SergeyIT> vamadir, так это вопрос к твоим программерам
<vamadir> какие есть готовые бесплатные решения проверки безопастности на бубунту?
<vamadir> желаьнльно проверка цисок
<jlewka> народ, посоветуйте какую нить софтинку по хранению пароля
<TheFalkorr> jlewka: cat /dev/brain/passwd
<bomber327> ))
<TheFalkorr> jlewka: ну или по старинке кеепас
<TheFalkorr> кеепасих
<admin-skif-biz> Imagemagick кто-нибудь пользоваться умеет??
<jlewka> TheFalkorr, первый способ иногда сбоит...
<propellerdnk> доброго времени суток добрым людям!
<TheFalkorr> propellerdnk: ты эт сча кому?
<propellerdnk> сообществу !
<TheFalkorr> baronos: секи сюда, малой. мы добрые люди:)
<baronos> TheFalkorr: прелесть то какая :D
<TheFalkorr> baronos: аще не говори:)
 * baronos новую бронь для Сулика добыл, ща пойдет работорговцев валить.
<TheFalkorr> baronos: а как же квесты с лаурой?церковь зачистил?
<baronos> TheFalkorr: а то, ща я работорговцем подвиду, и будет толпой с Лаурой топтать их ;)
<NoOova>  perl
<NoOova> тьфу не успел
<__heaven__> Привет всем! Почему убунту использует не самое последнее стабильное ядро линукс?
<|rapidsp|> какое заморозили на стадии беты, то и используют
<|rapidsp|> гы
<Lex_Sh> хочешь самое последнее - тяни с фтп и ставь вручную, или собирай)
<SergeyIT> советчики )
<Lex_Sh> )))
<Lex_Sh> а что? я чего-то не видел нормального ppa
<admin-skif-biz> кто-нить на питоне или скрыпте-фу кодить умеет?
<Lex_Sh> я не умею
<SergeyIT> на скриптах не кодят
<admin-skif-biz> петон ето езыг праграмрования
<SergeyIT> юзай С
<admin-skif-biz> некошерно
<SergeyIT> всеядно
<admin-skif-biz> мне бы с графикой поработать
<admin-skif-biz> его я вообще не знаю
<SergeyIT> с какой?
<admin-skif-biz> фотки с сиськами
<SergeyIT> тогда точно С - С++ - ... не до фоток будет )
<TheFalkorr> @voice admin-skif-biz
<Lex_Sh> а, это он недавно хотел плагин к гимпу жедающий из него фотошоп
<Lex_Sh> делающий*
<TheFalkorr> а конвертер мп3 в тхт не надо?чтобы тексты песен смотреть?
<Lex_Sh> ))
<bosyi> Пакунки, які будуть ВИДАЛЕНІ:  unity
<bosyi> хочет юнити выпилить менеджер
<SergeyIT> bosyi, проще дистр без юнити юзать
<[Raiden]> .
<andrex> ..
<[Raiden]> Не слушайте! Новый дистр всегда геморой. А юнити выпиливается поиском по слову юнити в синаптике и удалением
<[Raiden]> можно ещё компиз удалить - тоже поможет
<[Raiden]> Хотя, ежели надумаете другой, советую неделю уделить опенсусе
<[Raiden]> andrex: http://i.stack.imgur.com/q6gn5.png
<[Raiden]> как вариант
<andrex> угу
<User536[web]> {fq dctv
<User536[web]> хай всем
<andrex> ась?
<TheFalkorr> https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-WJIvNC_3hm0/Tz1eRCMI4qI/AAAAAAAAiM0/Uv4PLyyi-Ec/w402/daily_picdump_894_640_51.jpeg
<User536[web]> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=183310.0
<User536[web]> кто чёнить знает?
<[Raiden]> User536[web]: почитай про опции hsync vsync дял скции монитор и про modeline , ну и про утилиты gtf для их гнерации.
<[Raiden]> с помощью этог оможно задать любое разрешение и рефореш
<User536[web]> спасиб!! где читать?
<bomber327> обновление флеша сегодня пришло.... надеюсь постабильнее будет..
<[Raiden]> Я не знаю где.
<andrex> man xorg.conf
<User536[web]> ок, ясно
<[Raiden]> чего он такой быстырй
<[Raiden]> на форум ему ответил немного )
<[Raiden]> Дмитрий , ку.
<[Raiden]> сколько лет (ц)
<Flipzvl> ребят, подскажите графический редактор аля MS Paint, попроще:)
<baronos> !gimp
<ubuntuhelp> GNU Image Manipulation Program или GIMP — мощный растровый графический редактор. См. http://www.gimp.org
<[Raiden]> Flipzvl: могу посоветовать капельку покруче http://www.ubuntugeek.com/pinta-paint-net-clone-for-linux.html
<andrex> kolourpaint
<Flipzvl> да в курсе я про gimp, не нравится он мне:)
<bosyi> pinta
<propellerdnk>   доброго времени суток добрым людям!
<[Raiden]> гимп несколько другая программа, чем мс пайнт
<Dmitry> [Raiden]: И вам привет :)
<Flipzvl> мне надо то, картинки обрезать да нужные места кистью обводить :) поэтому и попроще)))
<Dmitry> Так говоришь, как буд то мы знакомы
<Dmitry> :)
<Dmitry> ну и лет и зим)
<[Raiden]> ясно. Вообще в гимпе очень простая обрезка. выделяешь , изображение - откадрироват ьв выделение
<[Raiden]> и всё
<Flipzvl> о, не знал:) я потыкался пару минут и плюнул
<Flipzvl> а как выделение в гимпе снимать?
<Flipzvl> :)
<[Raiden]> Не поверишь: выделение - снять
<andrex> также как и в фотошопе
<[Raiden]> но вообще если проще, то пинта сойдет, есть и совсем как пайнт в хп, пару названий выше дали.
<Mikail> здраствуйте, gnochm не устанавливается ни через синаптик ни из центра приложений, это нормально для ubuntu 10.04?
<[Raiden]> гимп поуниверсальней
<propellerdnk> скачал игру для линукса в виде архива, разархивировал в отдельную папку, запускаю "источники приложений" при попытке "добавить том"  не получается активная кнгопка "добавить
<Flipzvl> дада, вот смотрю, спасибо:)
<Dmitry> Я как посмотрю, [Raiden] - это говорящий гуугл :)
<[Raiden]> могу только послать пробовать chmsee и kchmviewer
<[Raiden]> Dmitry: Да просто балусь гимпом иногда и тут такие вопросы...
<[Raiden]> и фотки с мысльницы не редко правлю
<[Raiden]> Хм, без с )
<Dmitry> [Raiden]: Да я вижу что вопросы.. помогай за донат)
<propellerdnk> а можно в качестве доната анекдот рассказать?
<TheFalkorr> !behaviour
<ubuntuhelp> Все люди, которые тут находятся, это добровольцы, ваши отношения должны отражать это. Ответы не всегда доступны. См. http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<[Raiden]> рассказывай
<TheFalkorr> Dmitry: какой донат?
<TheFalkorr> propellerdnk: расскажи.только выбирай осторожно.это будет твой последний анекдот
<Dmitry> TheFalkorr: вы так и не понимаете слов, ну что ж use google :)
<TheFalkorr> Dmitry: понятно.ты из этих.интеллектуальное большинство.ну чтож поделать.мозг вам недоступен, но ведь есть смекалка
<TheFalkorr> надеюсь
<propellerdnk> Человечеству не дано постичь 3 вещи:Бога, Вселенную и инженеров, которые придумали стену, через которую всё слышно, но гвоздь в нее забить невозможно
<propellerdnk> вот
<TheFalkorr> propellerdnk: а где слово "лопата"?в какой момент смеяться?
<propellerdnk> вместо лопаты слово гвоздь
<TheFalkorr> propellerdnk: инновации поддерживаешь?ты значит за едро?
<Mikail> какой программой можно еще смотреть снм файлы в убунту 10.04 ?
<propellerdnk> я с хахляндии - -у нас тут свои такие инновации что "маманегорюй"  (
<TheFalkorr> chm viewer
<TheFalkorr> apt-cache search chm
<TheFalkorr> выбирай любую
<TheFalkorr> propellerdnk: забирай себе едро.пасибо кажем
<propellerdnk> у меня деревня маленька - усе не уместится однако
<Dmitry> да уж какая смекалка, мозг нужен вам, что бы понять что такое "Donate" вам же как я полагаю и думать то нечем, не напрягайтесь :)
<Dmitry> TheFalkorr: ищи в словаре не понятные слова
<Dmitry> :)
<openvoid> православного донната без пэйпала не бывает
<[Raiden]> анек не очень
<propellerdnk> та я знаю - чем больше я сплю, тем меньше от меня вреда...
<TheFalkorr> Dmitry: ты снова сам с собой говоришь:) мне в отличие от тебя все слова понятны:)а вот ты походу из цирка сбежал:)
<TheFalkorr> openvoid: бывает
<TheFalkorr> openvoid: через визу
<openvoid> только один видел - через Software in th public interests
<TheFalkorr> openvoid: shop.canonical еще одна статья дохода. одной статье толь жоно бэкон, толь еще старый комьюнити менеджер говорил о том, что шоп создан как вид доната для них.ибо шмот дешевый, а загоняют сувенирно по нормальной цене
<Dmitry> TheFalkorr: мне всё понятно, если те всё понятно зачем спрашивать ? с цирка ? неверная позиция, но я думаю ты один из тех, кто тут утверждается :)
<[Raiden]> Если бы за хелп платили...
<TheFalkorr> Dmitry: не.я один из тех, кто считает тебя цирковым клоуном с гладким серым веществом:)хочешь докажу, что ты идиот?:)
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: это бы не называлось сообществом уже
<[Raiden]> TheFalkorr: Теперь я тебя забанить должен )
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: за что?за вопрос к человеку7
<[Raiden]> за хамство
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: какое хамство?:)я в отличие от него вежливо и с улыбкой:)
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: ты в автобусах ездил?:)
<[Raiden]> Ну, ок
<[Raiden]> Видимо не в том в котором ты )
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: в сибири в автобусах лучше не ездить:)
<[Raiden]> )
<TheFalkorr> два года по городу исключительно на своих двоих перемещался:)и полезно и разминка.седня надо было поехать
<TheFalkorr> эт ужасть
<Dmitry> TheFalkorr: доказывать ты можешь перед зеркалом, какой ты дебил :)
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: видишь?:)я его не оскорблял.а спрашивал.а он оскорбляет:)вот и кто хамит?:)
<TheFalkorr> Dmitry: поздравляю.вы только что выиграли премию дарвина за доказательство его теории:)
<TheFalkorr> @mode +q Dmitry
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> @mode +q TheFalkorr
<[Raiden]> )
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: вроде представитель почетной профессии, а такое хамло оказался на самом деле. эт у них от имени наверное зависит
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: ты опять забыл у бота авторизоваться?
<[Raiden]> угу, автоиндент поломался
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: завел бы уже знц давно
<[Raiden]> вот как раз потому, что нету donate мне даже лень что-то ещё сделать, кроме копипаста твоей строки
<[Raiden]> )
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: дык подними маленькое чп
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: или как уалинукс продавай лицензии, без которых использовать убунту не законно на территориии рашки
<[Raiden]> Я думаю ты всетаки того, что Дмитрий говорил )
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: меня прикололо их последний анонс пейара на лоре.мол на дистровоч свой велосипед выставили и говорят, что он обошел по популярности другие дистры
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: не.я не самоутверждаюсь
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: не перед немыми буквами в инете
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: и ведь мало кто думает, что на дистровотче не популярность,а рейтинг запросов.там простого хабраэффекта хватило
<TheFalkorr> но какой пафос они выставили.мол обошли федору, сусю, кубунту хубунту по популярности
<TheFalkorr> s/федору/редхат/
<[Raiden]> по популярности на десктопе вполне обогнали.
<[Raiden]> видно по юзерским ресурсам всяким
<[Raiden]> и пото му ,чт она страницах проектов часто видно ппа или пакеты для убунты
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: я про их личный убунту десктоп пак
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: а не ванильную убунту
<[Raiden]> а...
<[Raiden]> ты только путаешь donate (пожертвование) c (sale) продажей.
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: они где ток могли проспамили новость и теперь понтуются, что за неделю много хитов сделано.мол обогнали такие дистры блаблабла... популярность обеспечивает нам с помощью блаблабла....
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: где?
<[Raiden]> Мне предложил какие-то лицензии продавать )
<Flipzvl> вообще такая форма доната, как покупка мелочевки по завышеным ценам довольно популярна
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: я те предложил не за донат продавать
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: а чтоб ты и бабло получал и сам помогал же:)
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: донат просить - это милостыню молить.эт негоже для общего канала.а вот свое чп...или продавать воздух - и сразу захочешь шевелиться:)
<[Raiden]> мылостыню просят за спасибо или за молитву
<[Raiden]> а тут за труд, бесплатный
<baronos> http://gstreamer.freedesktop.org/news/#2012-02-17T11:11:00Z
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: милостыня - просьба о пожертвованиях же:) неважно, вил ворк фо фуд или как еще:)
<TheFalkorr> донат - дело добровольное:)
<Lex_Sh> бгг
<Lex_Sh> Good Plugins 0.11.1, Bad Plugins 0.11.1, Ugly Plugins 0.11.1
<TheFalkorr> baronos: ух ты.их покусал гугл.и они решили за год с версии 0.1 дойти до 1.0
<[Raiden]> а в кде есть выбор гстример\влц\ксине бекенда для фонона... бебе
<TheFalkorr> Lex_Sh: нуачо
<TheFalkorr> Lex_Sh: щтольман жеж.гуд - открытые.бад - проприетрно.угли - ваще ужс че анальнозондовое
<[Raiden]> Названия пакетов гстримера забавные. Тут даже был человек, который считал, что злые люди подменили пакет, и в бэд содржатся вирусы.
<Lex_Sh> ужас какой
<TheFalkorr> а в углях фотки некрасивых женщин?:)и баннер "ваш убунт заблокирофан за просмотр некрасивый женщын. отправь писот рублей, э"
<[Raiden]> )
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: кстати ты недалеко от истины.было такое
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: на форуме.ктото жаловался, что ему ставят чтото -bad
<[Raiden]> угу
<TheFalkorr> вот днем в рандоме какая то хорошая песня бона джови попалась в наушниках.а сча найти не могу ее
<baronos> TheFalkorr: ну хоть что то они сделали :D (я сам ржал дико над этим)
<Andrei> привет
<Andrei> выбераю дестрибутив под server
<[Raiden]> Если ты решил делат ьвыбор на канале убунты... Советую убунту.
<[Raiden]> )
<Andrei> вопрос, с учетом того что скоро релис ubuntu 12-04 server, какой сейчас установить дестрибутив, для более быстрого перехода на новую версию??
<bosyi> логично что 11.10
<[Raiden]> ну да, через 2 месяца обновишся
<bosyi> а серверный дебиан сильно отличается от убунтового?
<[Raiden]> хотя 10.04 тоже будет обновляться напрямую до 12.04
<[Raiden]> по иде.
<Andrei> тоесть если я поставлю 10-04 LTS то при апгрэйде до 12-04 LTS мне приделся пройти все промежуточные версии??
<[Raiden]> не
<[Raiden]> Я думаю с лтс не надо.
<[Raiden]> если обновка до след лтс.
<Andrei> bosyi, у меня сейчас обновляется железо и на старой стоит 8-04, поэтому однозначно ставлю убунту - так как привык
<[Raiden]> на 2 месяца впринципе пофиг что ставить. Тем более если это какой-то домашний сервер
<Andrei> raiden, я вроде месяца два назад читал когда хотел перейти на 10-04 с 8-04 там был длинный список версий который должен был быть пройден при обновлении
<Andrei> raiden, в том то и дело что это сервер под базы данных магазина и много ечего еще, если поставлю то времени сносить не будет
<[Raiden]> ну может я ошибаюсь. Ставь тогда 11.10
<Andrei> всем спасибо
<[Raiden]> мне это кажется нелогичным )
<[Raiden]> да и вообще прыгат ьчере зверсии не так страшно как кажется
<baronos> experimental уже собрал гстример 0,11)
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: между 10.04 и 12.04 страшно.выпил хала, смена мажорного номера ядра, смена версии гтк, гнома и много чего еще  - он глюков не оберется
<Flipzvl> а я думал в серверных версиях бубунты вообще нет GUI
<shenmue> нету
<[Raiden]> да, не ставится по умолч
<shenmue> просто их ставят
<Flipzvl> зачем?
<[Raiden]> http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ - 6.06 можно в виртуалке пощупать )
<bosyi> проще настроить через ГУЙ наверное
<[Raiden]> Я обновлял мандриву через версию. В общем без проблем. Думаю в убунте тоже так было бы. Конфиги только бекапить надо какие вручную правились, заменять на новые, потом править
<[Raiden]> тако 100% всё ок будет
<TheFalkorr> !marazm | Flipzvl
<ubuntuhelp> Flipzvl: Постарайтесь не задавать вопросы, несущие в себе оттенок неадекватности. Например "как поставить gnome/kde на ubuntu-server?". Если вы не понимаете отличие десктопа от сервера - может вам не надо сервер?
<TheFalkorr> за этим ставят
<Flipzvl> хм, теперь я согласен с Дмитрием
<shenmue> ах вот как это называется
 * baronos записал в блокнот marazm
<TheFalkorr> Flipzvl: а я тебя приравниваю к нему
<TheFalkorr> Flipzvl: ибо ты тож не можешь понять то, что бот дает.сложные фразы для вас слишком сложны
<TheFalkorr> да простят меня боги за тавталогию
<Flipzvl> мне безразлично, можешь не уведомлять
<TheFalkorr> Flipzvl: да ладно.мнеж скучно.а с такими как ты всегда приятно поговорить.вы смешные
<baronos> наверно маразм и я подцепил http://paste.ubuntu.com/846011/ :D
<TheFalkorr> baronos: почему?
<TheFalkorr> обчное обновление.я месу 8 ставил с гита задолго до ее выхода.эт помогало избавиться от пары назойливостей в текущей
<[Raiden]> она даже сча не вышла. Везде написано что 8.0 для теста, а первый стабильынй 8.1
<TheFalkorr> Back when Mark Shuttleworth announced HUD (Head-Up Display), a new smart menu for Unity, it wasn't sure if it will be added by default in Ubuntu 12.04 Precise Pangolin. Well, Unity 5.4.0 has just been uploaded to the Ubuntu 12.04 repositories and it comes with HUD by default. However, HUD doesn't replace the global menu so it you're not forced to use it!
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: 8.0.1
<baronos> TheFalkorr: репы добавил, теперь меня попрет на сид + експериментал полный. вообщем скоро я опять на реинсталл ОС пойду))
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: вышла 8 как девелопмент превью
<baronos> я вот думаю меса 8 на федоре 17 посмотреть. а то с 7.11 тормозил гном
<[Raiden]> лучше в маджонг поиграй или почитай.
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> Хотя нет, копайся с бетами, потом само пройдет
<[Raiden]> baronos: и у тебя прыг-скок по дистрам пройдет
<TheFalkorr> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+source/unity/5.4.0-0ubuntu1
<TheFalkorr> ниче так комиты.нормально
<baronos> [Raiden]: это точно))
<TheFalkorr> полируют
<[Raiden]> хотя я сам уже пару недель в другом дистре. Так что лучше помолчу )
<shenmue> сдается мне что в наших редят есть лазутчик
<shenmue> причем в высших чинах
<TheFalkorr> Оо
<TheFalkorr> редят?
<TheFalkorr> вас из дас?
<shenmue> рядах*
<shenmue> его можно узнать по кедам в дистре и хамелеону на обоине
<TheFalkorr> эт у тя сильный остеохондроз (вроде так называется), раз пальцы до такой степени раскорячидлись в очепятку:))
<[Raiden]> )
<shenmue> неа. ты знаешь почему некоторые скороговорки так не правильно произносят?
<[Raiden]> Меня зомбировала их ящерка
<shenmue> это не моз или ты ошибаешся а просто мышцы не успевают
<shenmue> мозг*
<TheFalkorr> shenmue: нук быстр оанпечатай три раза изподвыподверта
<shenmue> что то вроде досс атаки только куча разных сигналов типа двигай туда нет сюда нет верх замри...
 * SergeyIT апдейт предложил удалить юнити2д )
<baronos> ихаааа))
<Lex_Sh> хороший апдейт
<TheFalkorr> SergeyIT: отпразднуем:)
<SergeyIT> но предупредил, не спешите - подождите )
<Lex_Sh> ага
<Lex_Sh> может ещё найдёт что снести
<SergeyIT> а вам лишь бы посмеяться ))
<andrex> SergeyIT: я вчера обновился, курсор мыши зашевелился, зато появились глюки на рабочем столе, ввиде отпечатков закрытых окон и меню)
<andrex> одно лечат, другое колечат
<SergeyIT> работают! ))
<shenmue> скажите спасибо что вообще хооть что то делают
<shenmue> неблагодарные
<SergeyIT> вкалывают!
<Lex_Sh> да не говори
<baronos> обновленый аптитуде приехал))
<SergeyIT> по выходным
<Lex_Sh> у меня впервые открытые дрова стали нормально работать
<Lex_Sh> атишные
<SergeyIT> Lex_Sh, в 2д нормально и было с ати
<Lex_Sh> ну щас уже везде 3д
<Lex_Sh> без него третьегном выглядит весьма убого
<shenmue> baronos впихнули аптитуд в лтс?
<Lex_Sh> ну а в кедах разве что эффекты не пашут нормально и всё
<baronos> shenmue: 0.6.5-1
<baronos> shenmue: я то на д7)))
<baronos> вообщем гстример0,11 ни чем не используеться стоит рядом с 0,10 хехе))
<baronos> че всех на форуме тянет ставить темы, иконки в /usr/share/
<SergeyIT> не всех
<baronos> прошу прощение, что обобщил)
<shenmue> некторые темы криво работают из под юзверя
<shenmue> особенно гш
<SergeyIT> некоторые вообще не ставят темы )
<shenmue> только обои
<baronos> Оо
<baronos> гыы http://www.zazzle.com/gnome_thermal_mug-168341412570319979
<Lex_Sh> ппц
<shenmue> http://cs4455.vk.com/u30833523/-14/y_0fe2f1ea.jpg =)
<Onkeltem> Народ, а почему у меня не работают расширения Compiz'а, типа Grid. Вообще ноль реакции. Это gnome-shell так делает?
<baronos> на гном-фаллбек ставишь компиз?
<Onkeltem> Например хочу грид чтобы окна расставлять. А в результате работают только GS-ные движения - ну там окно в полэкрана слева или справа и всё
<Onkeltem> baronos: как узнать? что за фолбэк
<shenmue> в гш не работает компиз
<Onkeltem> о как
<baronos> гном-шелл с компизом не работает, только gnome-session-fallback
<Onkeltem> ну вот ((
<shenmue> dpkg -Dhelp
<shenmue> гляньте =)
<Onkeltem> shenmue: булава v0.1! про пингвина )
 * Onkeltem смотрит на часы, в 19:00UTC BigWhale обещал посмотреть почему звук в kazam не пашет
<baronos> shenmue: http://hastebin.com/mivegogexu
 * Onkeltem уныло сидит в Alt-F2 "lg", и ностальгирует по Chrome dev toolbar
<baronos> после дист-апгрейда в конце "У вас есть новая почта в /var/mail/debian"
<shenmue> http://paste.ubuntu.com/846099/
<andrex> бывает, туда пишут иногда исправление новых лагов и прочую инфу
<TheFalkorr> камуото хнян нян нян нянян
<User156[web]> есть кто?
<User156[web]> ау!!!!!!!!!!
<Lex_Sh> бугага
<Lex_Sh> что за народ такой
<Lex_Sh> куда они все так торопятся?
<TheFalkorr> Lex_Sh: мы сразу должны были понять, что ег овысочество хотел
<TheFalkorr> и сразу дать ответ
<Onkeltem> Кто-нить настраивал djbdns?
<TheFalkorr> а лучше сделать силой мысли за него
<Onkeltem> Прикольная штука, рекомендую
<zgr> кто-нибудь обновляться пробывал последние пару часов?
<Onkeltem> быстрая, как молния
<andrex> zgr: я ща обновляюсь
<andrex> упс уже обновился)
<zgr> andrex: и как? у меня  GPG error: http://extras.ubuntu.com oneiric Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 16126D3A3E5C1192
<zgr> и unable to fetch кучу пакетов
<zgr> andrex: какое у тебя зеркало?
<andrex> норм у меня всё, основной сервер соит
<zgr> US?
<andrex> угу
<zgr> у меня на него ругается
<andrex> ну может у тебя ключик к репу побился
<zgr> я ppa убрал, а с чего он побиться должен был
<andrex> ну с того что пишет про ключ
<[Raiden]> sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com 16126D3A3E5C1192
<Onkeltem> Как узнать текущий nameserver? Только посмотреть в resolv.conf?
<Onkeltem> Или можно у резолвера как-то напрямую поинетресоваться?
<[Raiden]> dig ya.ru |grep SERVER
<[Raiden]> так можно, но врятли проще чем cat ...
<TheFalkorr> lf yt
<TheFalkorr> да не
<TheFalkorr> нормально все обновляется
<TheFalkorr> ядро пришло свежее
 * baronos понесло на эксперименты
<[Raiden]> какая текушая версия гнома? не в убунте а вообще?
<[Raiden]> 3.2 или 3.3
<zgr> где 17 хромиум взять?
<TheFalkorr> 3.4 в марте зарелизят
<TheFalkorr> вроде
<TheFalkorr> сча 3.3.5
<SAPetrovich1> тест
<ubuntuhelp> SAPetrovich1, Есть контакт.
<IStorik> Приветствую. Вчера уже спрашивал про Делегирование от ру центра. Их сапорт написал, Ваш домен делегирован не корректно. Я только через них могу ДНС настроить или сам через BILD9. Ubuntu 11.10
<IStorik> Купил в ру центре домен. указал делегирование на свой внешний IP. По IP на сайт прохожу, по доменному имени нет.
<openvoid> ye;yj gjregfnm to` lyc [jcnbyu
<openvoid> нужно покупать ещё днс хостинг
<IStorik> это обязательно?
<openvoid> да
<openvoid> можно днс хостить и у себя но там процедура допуска адская
<openvoid> два независимых источника питания и тп
<openvoid> да и не факт что не только юрикам
<TheFalkorr> @devoice openvoid
<openvoid> обычно где домен покупаешь бесплатно дают днс хостинг
<openvoid> с веб-мордой для редактирования зон
<IStorik> ру центер на этом по ходу зарабатывает
<openvoid> все зарабатывают если не у них домен еуплен, своим обычно бесплатно
<openvoid> по крайней мере в r1 и agava так
<openvoid> но если ipv6 agava не советую, AAAA в веб морде нету
<openvoid> в hc тоже так, но там можно по ошибке хостинг панель уродскую выбрать которая сама зоной рулит, а напрямую не дает
<openvoid> хотя насчет hc не у верен, у меня там с хостингом, с хостингом так все дают, а если у себя хоститься - хз
<ra3trub> http://proubuntu.com.ua/wp-content/uploads/2012/02/Orta.png что за тема иконок кто скажет???
<shenmue> black & white
<shenmue> http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/LaGaDesk-BlackWhite-III?content=124185 dвот эти наверное
<kostra> как изминить алиас для бинарного файла?
<shenmue> эм... чо?
<kostra> ну команда Gcc например обращается к /usr/bin/...
<kostra> как изменить этот путь?
<shenmue> ну алиес напиши что бы запускалось с другого места
<kostra> так он уже написан, мне надо изменть его, а чтобы изменить нудно знать где этот конфиг находится
<kostra> или новый заменит старый?
<shenmue> http://ubuntologia.ru/forum/viewtopic.php?f=93&t=905
<kostra> gcc это не алиас, я напутал. как это вообще называется? переменная bash?
<shenmue> Это компилятор вообще то
<kostra> копмилтор в /usr/bin/...
<Sergey_IT> и находится в PATH
<kostra> в PATH путь к папке где два компилятора, например, нужно чтоб явно вызывал один из них
<Sergey_IT> в директории не может быть двух одинаковых файлов
<kostra> они и не одиноковы
<kostra> gcc-4.4 и gcc-4.5 например, команда gcc вызывает один из них
<Sergey_IT> kostra, команда gcc вызывает gcc
<pahan> чем можно перекодировать видео сжатое адским кодеком theora ?
<pahan> или может есть на примете прога ля захвата видео с рабочего стола но не recordmydesctop?
<kostra> Sergey_IT: раньше да, после установки новый заменил
<kostra> /usr/bin$ ls | find gcc*
<kostra> gcc
<kostra> gcc-4.4
<kostra> теперь вызывается 4.4 ,например, по команде gcc
<Sergey_IT> kostra, так, что надо?
<kostra> а надо что чтоб по команде gcc вызывался gcc? после установки пути поменялись
<Sergey_IT> kostra, gcc может быть линком на любой, только вот что тебе надо?
<kostra> gcc -> /usr/bin/gcc , вместо gcc -> /usr/bin/gcc-4.4
<Sergey_IT> kostra, на какой gcc?
<[Raiden]> тебе гцц какой версии надо?
<kostra> только не надо прдлагать вводить gcc-4.4 при компиляции
<[Raiden]> в убунте гцц и г++ всегда симлинки, вроде
<Sergey_IT> [Raiden], пусть сам догадается...
<[Raiden]> sudo ln -s /usr/bin/gcc-4.4 /usr/bin/gcc
<[Raiden]> если уже есть выдаст ошибку.
<[Raiden]> тогда надо удалить
<[Raiden]> или добавить ключик -f
<[Raiden]> если склероз не подвел
<kostra> вот я и хотел узнать как это называется
<[Raiden]> symbolic link , symlink
<[Raiden]> а команада видимо сокращение от линк
<Sergey_IT> kostra, это назывется - книжки читать надо
<kostra> зачем читать книжки если мне нужна одна команда
<kostra> если б я знал как это называется загуглил бы давно
<Sergey_IT> kostra, интересно, а зачем тебе gcc?
<kostra> компелировать, например
<Sergey_IT> ммм-да
<kostra> спасибо,
<shenmue> хм... решил на команду info повесит алиас с выводом хоткеев для консоли. а то забываю.
<shenmue> оказывается info уже занято командами хоткеев для консоли =(
<shenmue> как скучно в лине
<shenmue> http://paste.ubuntu.com/846413/ может еще что полезного есть?
<[Raiden]> show must go on
<[Raiden]> навеяло альясом
<shenmue> аптитьюд кошернее
<shenmue> install алиас кстати удобный. чаще пишут apt-get  install иногда даже без судо.  леньтяи =(
<[Raiden]> install не очень хороший альяс, т.к. есть такая команда
<[Raiden]> у меня был apti от apt и install
<shenmue> слэш перед алиасом выполняет настоящюю команду
<Sergey_IT> надо sudo альясом сделать
<shenmue> alias sudo='sudo'
<shenmue> на ☺
<[Raiden]> ну в общем да, может я бред ляпнул.
<vamadir> ping
<ubuntuhelp> vamadir, Failed!
<vamadir> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> vamadir, Есть контакт.
<baronos> test
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Failed!
<only_you> http://habrastorage.org/storage2/e50/481/34a/e5048134a61b496e5019386fba18e4ee.png :D
<[Raiden]> ))
#ubuntu-ru 2012-02-18
<slavix_x> привет
<slavix_x> живые души есть?
<userubuntu234> CMOS checksum error – Defaults loaded - что будет если перезагрузить комп через системный блок? или можно норм перезагрузить? как?
<SeaCaT> Привет народ, кто нибудь работал с zentyal?
<SeaCaT> хм. убунту сервер, последняя версия. Стоит как файл-сервер-шлюз в локали с 50 пк с вин7 и ХР. ПРоблема - Либо пускает ВЕСЬ траффик in/out либо вообще ничего. Как пофиксиить? В голову приходит только слово "Файрвол" но я не знаю, как. помогайте
<amigo> !iptables
<ubuntuhelp> Ubuntu, как и любой другой дистрибутив Линукс, имеет межсетевой экран. Брандмауэр управляется с помощью команды iptables (см. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo ), или GUI приложений, таких как Firestarter (Gnome) или Guarddog (KDE).
<amigo> !ufw
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='ufw'
<userubuntu234> CMOS checksum error – Defaults loaded - что будет если перезагрузить комп через системный блок? или можно норм перезагрузить? как?
<userubuntu234> почему время и дата не открывается? убунту 11.04
<userubuntu234> появляется в окнах что запускается, исчезает и не открывается
<userubuntu234> как через терминал дату задать?
<userubuntu234> sudo hwclock --set --date="9/22/96 16:45:05" - безопасная команда?
<slavix_x> безопасная
<slavix_x> sudo hwclock --set --date="9/22/96 16:45:05 только она не связана с тем, что окно не открывается
<userubuntu234> а почему окно не открывается? поэтому через терминал пытаюсь
<userubuntu234> может через интернет точное время установить можно?
<userubuntu234> почему не работает команда7
<slavix_x> логи гляди
<userubuntu234> спасибо
<HarryShprottey> Привет всем. Ребят, подскажите пожалуйста. Есть интернет по lan. Есть цель расшарить его по wi-fi. Гуглил. Но ничего не выходило. Как можно организвовать?
<himik> HarryShprottey: точно гуглил? http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/wifi_ap
<skif> Купить маршрутизатор
<HarryShprottey> himik, спасибо
<bomber3271> всем доброе боброе
<User405[web]> дада доброе утро
<User405[web]> помогите чайнику, что ставить? amd64 или i386 дистрибутив на AMD Athlon 2 ядра 2.7, 2GB RAM, Ati Radeon 512 (128 бит), HDD 160+40
<openvoid> User405[web], памяти меньше 4 гиг можно и i386
<User405[web]> спасибо
<openvoid> не заметишь разницы, и пользы от 64 не будет
<skif> народ. Кто-нить знает, где можно посоветоваться по поводу ImageMagick
<ydz> Добрый день!
<ydz> Может оффтоп, но я хотел бы услышать отзывы о TP-lInk tl-wa5110g
<TheFalkorr> ydz: если деньги не нужны - бери
<ydz> то есть, модель отвратная?
<ydz> Никто не знает, где можно купить вышеупомянутую модель в Химках?
<iamdevice> привет всем
<sharikoff> тплинк пожизни имхо лажа
<sharikoff> даже длинк лучше, а хуже всех акорп и асер
<only_you> я 2 года тплинк юзаю
<only_you> прекрасно работает
<sharikoff> only_you: значит тебе повезло
<sharikoff> а мне наверное пожизни невезет
<sharikoff> хотя 15 летний каталист как пашет без передыху уже года два так и пашет и хлеба не просит
<sharikoff> это вечная дилемма помоему.  Что взять? Российскую новую "Калину" или семилетнюю тойоту за те же бабки
<sharikoff> я лично всегда буду брать тойоту
<only_you> я бі предпочел тойоту
<sharikoff> и вообще надо уже давно валить отсюда
<sharikoff> да вот старый я.. не нужен там никому
<sharikoff> а был бы хотяб лет 25 - свалил бы
<only_you> ті не старый. ты унылый
<only_you> ))
<sharikoff> =)
<sharikoff> я знаю =)
<sharikoff> мне за вас обидно. есть же умные люди , а весь запал пропадет тут за зря
<openvoid> где родился там и пригодился
<markmx> хола...
<markmx> как пакет называется с таблитцей калорийности продуктов? apt-get nutrition?
<only_you> родина не там где ты родился, а там - где ты нужен =)
<sharikoff> openvoid: если дворник пашет за 20к и сисадмин за 15к то я считаю что сисадмин не пригодился
<markmx> hjlbyf nfv - ult ns rjvgbkbim
<markmx> родина там - где у тебя компилиться
<only_you> админ на 15 к.. та ну на
<markmx> есть в убунте какая нить прикольная таблица по продуктам, чтобы жрат?
<only_you> я у себя в Киеве не видел что-бі одмин получал меньше 8 к грн (1к грина)
<markmx> я считаю что дворник за 20к более важен чем админ за 150к... ибо дворник делает свое дело, и во дворе чисто, даже если мусорят - админ делает свое дело один раз, и если кто-то опять нас*ал - то это проблема админа, что обеспечил возможность нас*ать
<openvoid> чебуречные админить надо через аутсорс
<markmx> я вот в конторе поставил шадой дефендер на виндовые машины, а сервак тупа лишил монитора...
<markmx> сделал это 2 года назад, тогда же последний раз и получил зарплату :)
<markmx> но по тк числюсь
<markmx> вот такой вот я честный
<markmx> так что есть у нас в убунтах програмулина по подсчету калорий или мне кутикреатор запускать?
<Polat> привет, у меня ubuntu 11.4 , как установит домен сервер, не по ip заходил а по домен имя
<sharikoff> Polat: мир дружба убунта bind dns
<markmx> sudo apt-get peace-friendship-ubuntu bind dns
<markmx> приверно вот это имелось в виду :)
<admin-skif-biz> Люди..Кто-нибудь с ImageMagick работать умеет?
<markmx> я
<markmx> описывай трабл
<markmx> я на меджике уже такую псину съел с этой работой
<User553[web]> help * #
<User553[web]> quit
<bomber327> народ.. нужна помощь...
<bomber327> смонтировал mdf образ... вместо содержимого:
<bomber327> Вы пытаетесь прочитать диск, записанный в пакетном формате UDF.
<bomber327> пишет что образ сделан через неро
<bomber327> как я могу считать?
<bosyi> переконвертировть в исо?
<bosyi> sudo apt-get install mdf2iso
<[Raiden]> либо посмотри AcetoneISO , вроде оно умеет монтировать мдф
<[Raiden]> правда возможно не все. Эмулировать защит оно не умеет
<[Raiden]> защиты*
<bomber327> некоторые мдф запускает без проблем.. но монтированные в неро нет...
<bomber327> ацетон не помог(
<book1> Такой вопрос. Когда подвожу указатель мыши к краям экрана, то перестают работать кнопки.(То есть мышь движется но на нажатия не реагирует ) Не могу например скроллить когда подвожу к левому краю в браузере. ПРиходиться немног отводить мышь от краев.
<book1> только на ноуте
<bomber327> смонтировать смонтировал... но там лежат хмл файлы в них указано что мол скачайте неро... неро не смог открыть
<book1> Что делать?
<book1> Человечки. скажите что-нибудь.
<bomber327>  book1, лично я незнаю что делать...
<[Raiden]> mdf не формат неро
<[Raiden]> это формат alcohol 120%
<[Raiden]> у неро nrg
<book1> Правая кнопка мыши тоже не работает на краях
<book1> Может мне застрелиться уже
<[Raiden]> может мышка попадает на кайму окна?
<[Raiden]> и соотв действие меняется
<book1> на краях экрана
<[Raiden]> в общем я или не понял или не сталкивался
<[Raiden]> если окно развернуто , то с краю экрана будет что? Оформление окна )
<[Raiden]> или на сколько от края?
<book1> да вообще смотри: если подвести мышь к самому верху экрана, то на верхней панели отображается меню приложения(окна). Но у меня не отображается. только если немного отойти. на мм
<[Raiden]> Ясно. Создай ещё юзера, если там так же , то фиг его знает. Если как надо - то просто удали все настройки или юзай нового юзера.
<[Raiden]> другой идеи нет. Или напиши на форум, в раздел про то де, которое используешь
<bomber327> ппц...))) подошел к сестриному компу... решил этот мдф разобрать и собрать исошник сам... пока разархивируется решил перейти в браузер и нажал Ctrl + Alt + стрелочка вверх. долго не мог понять, почему не работает)))
<TheFalkorr> SergeyIT: слууууууушай
<TheFalkorr> SergeyIT: у тя было так, что при попытке поставить 12.04 установка висла в самом начале на этапе ремовы аннидед систем файлс.даж если вырать формат
<SergeyIT> TheFalkorr, чего кричишь?
<TheFalkorr> SergeyIT: я проникновенно спрашиваю:)
<TheFalkorr> так тихо и затягивно.чтоб ты заинтересовался
<TheFalkorr> SergeyIT: кричат капсом и восклицательными знаками же
<SergeyIT> TheFalkorr, я 12.04 еще не ставил, как упгрейдился с 11.10 так и живу
<TheFalkorr> SergeyIT: балин.даж дейли лайв так виснет.абыдна
<SergeyIT> сейчас самая сырая версия - слишком много изменений. У меня, например, лаунчер иногда застревает, не прячется...
<SergeyIT> подождать надо
<TheFalkorr> SergeyIT: 1 марта выйдет бета.там уже будет норма
<SergeyIT> TheFalkorr, после фичафриза все исправлять будут
<TheFalkorr> SergeyIT: а фичафриз 18 числа
<TheFalkorr> ВНЕЗАПНО
<TheFalkorr> ^_^
<SergeyIT> TheFalkorr, ну так считай завтра начнут )
<TheFalkorr> у них 18 число уже 5 часов как
<TheFalkorr> минимум
<TheFalkorr> хотя они вообще по гринвичу работают
<TheFalkorr> так что у них часов 13 как день
<SergeyIT> значит еще 11 часов, чтобы  всякой гадости накидать )
<bomber327> вот и все... мне помогла пересборка образа.. на винде соседней машины распаковал.. а через консоль в ico запаковал...
<[Raiden]> конки хорошо разрисовал http://www.linux.org.ru/gallery/screenshots/7376575
<ambal> q2all)
<markmx> аааа
<markmx> ноу
<gogi112> русскоязычные есть?
<andrex> нет нету
<gogi112> тада вопрос к тебе
<gogi112> ты в убунте шариш?
<andrex> нет)
<gogi112> а знаеш кого нить шаристого?
<andrex> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<andrex> !topic
<ubuntuhelp> Пожалуйста читайте тему канала при каждом входе. Тема содержит необходимую и важную информацию. Для просмотра темы канала в любое время после подключения просто введите /topic
<gogi112> как установить проприетарные драйверы Nvidia на Ubuntu 11.10 ?
<andrex> !nvidia
<ubuntuhelp> Настоятельно рекомендуем ставить драйвера, предлагаемые системой. Руководство установки драйверов nVidia тут: http://goo.gl/7gYgP на анг. здесь https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia см. !nvidia-nouveau !xswat
<gogi112> !nvidia
<ubuntuhelp> Настоятельно рекомендуем ставить драйвера, предлагаемые системой. Руководство установки драйверов nVidia тут: http://goo.gl/7gYgP на анг. здесь https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia см. !nvidia-nouveau !xswat
<ambal> посоветуйте фтп клиент какой-нибудь, плз
<ambal> и html редактор
<andrex> !ftp
<ubuntuhelp> FTP клиенты: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - см. так же !FTPd
<andrex> gedit
<ambal> andrex: thx)
<Demar> подскажите репозитарий LibreOffice
<andrex> ppa:libreoffice/ppa
<User582[web]> здравствуйте
<User582[web]> скачал линукс как посмотреть список подключенных устройств например флешку
<andrex> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/
<andrex> флешки должны поддерживаться все и всем
<openvoid> lsusb
<andrex> опять тупить начал
<andrex> вот чё значит делать несколько дел одновременно
<User582[web]> это понятно но посмотреть флешку как ubuntu 11.10
<Demar> странно вышел резил OpenOffice .5.0 а с репозитария не обновляется
<openvoid> User582[web],  home folder открой
<andrex> Demar: релиз? а я думал rc3
<Demar> На Opennet написано релих и у них на сайте указанав ерсия как FINAL
<Demar> а не как RC
<User582[web]> открыл ничего не нашел
<andrex> всмысле флешку как ubuntu?
<openvoid> там немного по другому, и немного другое, на панели нажми первую иконку с папкой
<openvoid> из меню теперь не видно
<openvoid> но в наутилусе в левой колонке все вилно
<User582[web]> может я не так выразился там не просто флешка там мтс коннект модем
<openvoid> http://devprog.wordpress.com/2011/03/05/%D1%81%D1%82%D0%B0%D0%B2%D0%B8%D0%BC-%D0%BC%D1%82%D1%81-%D0%BA%D0%BE%D0%BD%D0%BD%D0%B5%D0%BA%D1%82-%D0%BC%D0%BE%D0%B4%D0%B5%D0%BC-%D0%BD%D0%B0-linux-ubuntu-mandriva-%D0%B8-%D0%B4%D1%80/
<Kovgan> Привет, хочу установить postgresql на ubuntu 11.10. Саму ОС еше не освоил, только пару дней назад поставил. Пытался установить постгре по разным инструкциям ( http://welinux.ru/post/688/ ). В итоге вроде все установилось, но не смог подключиться PGAdmin3. Может мне ктÐ
<User582[web]> нифига
<artus> sasha_, ты туда или сюда ?
<TheFalkorr> @mode +b *!*@84.237.*
<andrex> долетался
<TheFalkorr> дык за последние полгода он только летал
<TheFalkorr> совесть то должна быть
<andrex> )
<Sergey_IT> 'это кого так?
<andrex> летуна по нику sasha_
<artus> и вообще лесом ботов
<TheFalkorr> он сам вышел:)
<andrex> ну больше не войдёт)
<artus> @mode +b *!*@46.109.7*
<admin-skif-biz> Люди..Кто-нибудь с ImageMagick работать умеет?
<TheFalkorr> admin-skif-biz: тебе зачем?
<admin-skif-biz> скрипт для нарезки фоток нужен
<andrex> да ты уже как то спрашивал тут, ищи ман\инструкцию\описание к нему
<admin-skif-biz> задача за пределами шаблонов
<TheFalkorr> http://skai-falkorr.blogspot.com/2011/12/overview-nautilus-actions-extra.html
<TheFalkorr> на те
<TheFalkorr> куча скриптов
<admin-skif-biz> мне под узкоспециализированную задачу
<admin-skif-biz> наутилус тут не при чем
<TheFalkorr> вот и выбирай оттудыть узкоспециализированные скрипты
<admin-skif-biz> ну нет так нет
<baronos> На гном-лук смотри скрипты для наутилуса
<artus> admin-skif-biz, причем тут скрипты к ImageMagick ?
<TheFalkorr> admin-skif-biz: ты из нечиталносуждаев?
<[Raiden]> Был бы единый тулкит, я бы в гноме юзал дельфин
<admin-skif-biz> забейте, друзья убунты. Извините, что спросил.
<Sergey_IT> admin-skif-biz, сходи куда-нидь на фото-форум
<admin-skif-biz> Sergey_IT, там программеров нету
<admin-skif-biz> Sergey_IT, и фотографы виндузятники и про командную строку и не слышали
<Sergey_IT> admin-skif-biz, так что тебе сделать надо?
<Sergey_IT> admin-skif-biz, который день ноешь, а какая задача то?
<admin-skif-biz> Sergey_IT, десять фоток разрезать на полоски шириной в один пиксел и объединить в общую фотку
<Sergey_IT> admin-skif-biz, питон, С, С++, ждава на выбор
<admin-skif-biz> Sergey_IT, я-то этих языков не знаю
<Sergey_IT> admin-skif-biz, так учи и не ной
<baronos> Как мне сказали на канале гш иди учи и пиши что хочешь))
<admin-skif-biz> Sergey_IT, спасибо огромное. Как я сразу не догадался.
<Sergey_IT> admin-skif-biz, не за что
<admin-skif-biz> baronos, где?
<baronos> Канал гном-шелла когда я со своими идеями по расширению начал писать они меня отправили в просторы интернета учить языки программирования, так что ни кто не будет делать ничего пока сам не начнешь
<baronos> Консольных команд нет чтоли для каких нить редакторов?
<[Raiden]> а они не пробовали сделать среду типа, подошел , сел и работай. Надо настроить  под себя - взял мышку в руки, за 5 минут настроил
<[Raiden]> )
<baronos> я так и делаю) установил, скинул бэкап, выставил настройки через твик тул и юзаю)
<baronos> Ну и уйдет 7минут на установку влц))
<[Raiden]> admin-skif-biz: может тебе типа этого надо? http://gimp-sharp.sourceforge.net/screenshots.html
<admin-skif-biz> [Raiden], нее.. мне надо вот это http://www.media-security.ru/rastr/howtomake.htm
<[Raiden]> с таким не сталкивался
<ra3trub> так никто не подскажет??? а то меня выкидывало
<ra3trub> http://paste.pro/5143305 вот
<shenmue> здрайствуйте
<shenmue> у меня всё работает =(
<Sergey_IT> shenmue, сломай...
<TheFalkorr> ra3trub: cannot open usershare directory /var/lib/samba/usershares. Error Нет такого файла или каталога
<novns> shenmue, плохо
<TheFalkorr> ra3trub: и что тебе оказалось непонятно?
<TheFalkorr> ra3trub: какая буква оказалась сложна?
<ra3trub> изза чего warning и почему его нет мне непонятно
<ra3trub> это же вроде с темами связано нет?
<shenmue> Вышло руководство Центра приложений Ubuntu
<shenmue> ого. никогда бы не додумался что есть мануалы по цп
<andrex> а нефиг запускать графику от рута если так сильно нужно то gksu
<shenmue> Cinnamon  не mint разрабатывает?
<shenmue> а... они самые =)
<TheFalkorr> https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-tn_S2yLQIEY/Tz_XmAU1LmI/AAAAAAAAFsM/2GUODpNepBA/h301/58%252520Tasty%252520Sock_thumb.jpg
<TheFalkorr> вот куда пропали носки из стиралки
<swex> йо может кто подсказать как научить bash открывать jar файлы?
<shenmue> я всегда знал что неведоманая ***** **** выглядит именно так
<Onkeltem> Народ, мне кажется или D-Link DIR-300 может работать очень нестабильно?
<novns> именно bash?
<swex> с установленным openjdk  прокатывает просто ./file.jar
<swex> а без только через java -jar file.jar
<swex> при том что файл с executable bit
<novns> swex, /proc/sys/fs/binfmt_misc
<swex> novns, да именно баш
<shenmue> swex откроет или запустит?
<novns> swex, в этой директории нужно создать файл по образу и подобию других
<swex> ага кста там есть jar
<swex> тока открывать пытается с помощью jexec
<swex> а такого бинарника уже нет) но щя сделаю :)
<novns> ну и его нужно туда записывать при загрузке
<swex> ну да proc же виртуалка, а где настройки эти хранятся? кто пишет эти настрйоки туда?
<novns> swex, скрипт update-binfmts, файлы берёт из /var/lib/binfmts
<swex> novns, спасибо!
<novns> и кстати, ява не нужна
<shenmue> нужна
<omeone> Есть тут кто?
<amigo> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<shenmue> хм... а что не во всех ирц клиентах показывает список участников?
<omeone> бывает подключённых много, а никто не отвечает
<omeone> Сетевая карта Atheros AR8151 v2.0 не работает на убунте. Кто-нибудь может помочь?
<omeone> пробовал 12.04 Alpha, там тоже ничего(
<TheFalkorr> shenmue: кстать на блоге не слишком много градиента?
<TheFalkorr> shenmue: цвета помоему нормально
<omeone> Если никто не знает, то подскажите можно ли сменить драйвер для устройства на другой?
<TheFalkorr> !forum
<ubuntuhelp> Форум находится тут: http://forum.ubuntu.ru
<TheFalkorr> omeone: вогнал карточку в поиск
<andrex> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1890369 тут посмотри
<shenmue> TheFalkorr секунду
<shenmue> ◯_◯
<shenmue> что за О справа в кружках? что за вырвиглазные бошие прибошие крУги с датами?
<TheFalkorr> дык круги с датами такие и были
<shenmue> отвлекают от основного. и сразу к себе привлекают внимание . а должен привлекать внимание заголовок.
<TheFalkorr> заголовок тож надо менять.шрифт и размер
<shenmue> и сам текст. ибо в нем смысл и информация.
<TheFalkorr> во
<TheFalkorr> заголовку бакграунд добавлю в виде закладки книжной.как подкладку
<shenmue> Россию признали самой опасной для интернет-серфинга страной
<Nor8>  shenmue: Кругом хакеры, жаждущие украсть данные ))))
<shenmue> в прошлом году на третьем месте были. в этот раз поднажали. порвем всех!!
<TheFalkorr> Nor8: кругом тупеющая школота жаждет поглотить твой мозг и разжижить:)
<TheFalkorr> Nor8: а не ксакепы
<omeone> подскажите, пожалуйста, как применить этот (http://patchwork.ozlabs.org/patch/53867/) патч не скачивая всё ядро...
<andrex> при патче ядра исходники всёравно нужны
<baronos> курсор притормаживает при перемещении, куда копать?
<omeone> похоже, мне нужно скачать исходники этого драйвер где-то
<omeone> но где?
<andrex> исходники ядра из репов а патч с гита как по ссылке твоей написано
<[Raiden]> baronos: загрузка проца, конфлик прерываний, глюк видео дров мб
<[Raiden]> на твой вкус
<baronos> [Raiden]: тогда получается 295,20 криво встали, придеться откатывать(
<shenmue> мышку почисти
<[Raiden]> у меня ок )
<[Raiden]> кстати да, волос в оптике это ппц
<shenmue> волосв лазерном прицеле ракеты поможет вам осуществить войну с рандомным государством =)
<baronos> оппа, tty консоль тухнет О_о
<andrex> чёто обновил наверно кривовато, или кривое
<shenmue> по моему баронос и так на 12 в гш из ппа
<baronos> не, я на д7)
<omeone> andrex: просто где-то было написано, что можно ограничится только заголовочными файлами и кодом самого драйвера. Не могу я скачать целое ядро(((
<andrex> ну гугл в руки и пошол искать
<omeone> интернет с телефона(
<shenmue> хм... я через гпрс весь дебиан третий скачал. и фильмы качал.
<[Raiden]> omeone: я думаю что нужны исходники ядра целиком и сборка потом
<shenmue> + заивисмости для сборки
<[Raiden]> но может ошибаюсь. Возможно нужна только ветка(папка) net
<[Raiden]> если кто-то даст
<artus> omeone, не можеш качать - не мучай телефон ) а то что инет у тебя с телефона , дык проблемы это только твои )
<artus> интересно как ты хочеш патчить ядро не имея исходников ? )
<omeone> мне только один модуль нужно подправить
<[Raiden]> в теории можно пересобрать только драйвер, не всё ядро, если он в ядре включен как модуль
<[Raiden]> но это не ко мне
<artus> ну так причем тут тогда ядро? хедеры стоят? если нет поставь, весят не много , и обсобирайся модулем
<omeone> а на github можно скачать архивом?
<shenmue> а можно узнать первопричину? ты чего себе такие проблемы ищешь?
<[Raiden]> omeone: вроде да
<omeone> сетевая карта не работает
<omeone> приходится через телефон
<shenmue> однасетевуха что ли?
<omeone> угу(
<[Raiden]> лучше попроси кого-то собрать , если надо.
<[Raiden]> патч от 10 года, может наложится ок ,может нет
<[Raiden]> может правка понадобится
<TheFalkorr> omeone: нук быстро покаж lspci | grep Network
<[Raiden]> ChangeLog-2.6.36
<[Raiden]>     atl1c: Add AR8151 v2 support and change L0s/L1 routine
<[Raiden]>     Add AR8151 v2.0 Gigabit 1000 support
<[Raiden]>  
<[Raiden]> должно работать
<shenmue> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=166502.msg1321141#msg1321141 енто еще
<omeone> TheFalkorr 21:17:41
<omeone> omeone: нук быстро покаж lspci | grep Network
<omeone> ничего
<omeone> lspci -vv
<[Raiden]> вот что-то пишут http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1923621
<omeone> 02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications AR8151 v2.0 Gigabit Ethernet (rev c0)
<omeone> 	Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Device e000
<omeone> 	Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx+
<omeone> 	Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-
<omeone> 	Latency: 0, Cache Line Size: 4 bytes
<omeone> 	Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 42
<omeone> 	Region 0: Memory at fbec0000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256K]
<omeone> 	Region 2: I/O ports at ef00 [size=128]
<omeone> 	Capabilities: <access denied>
<omeone> 	Kernel driver in use: atl1c
<omeone> 	Kernel modules: atl1c
<omeone> сорри за флуд
<andrex> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://hastebin.com или http://paste.pro
<artus> @kban omeone 3600 не сори
<shenmue> Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications AR8151 v2.0 Gigabit Ethernet (rev c0) тип пашет и видит
<andrex> он выключен наверно в биосе или софтварно
<[Raiden]> мой линк не в кассу ,там про другой девайс видимо
<[Raiden]> просто у чела ещё и эта сетевуха есть
<shenmue> там не карточку надо искать а гуглит на тему модель ноута + linux
<TheFalkorr> rfkill list
<TheFalkorr> пусть глянет выключен или нет
<andrex> этот линк я где то выше давал)
<shenmue> мало кто пишет что у него чип бе-зю-икс-18-324ек не пашет
<artus> @mode -b *!~ilya@46.211.181.201
<TheFalkorr> и ваще.пусть на форум в поиск введет.стопицот решенных тем
<artus> omeone, правила читаем , внимательно
<omeone> там где предлагают скачать AR81Family-linux-v1.0.1.14.tar.gz вроде как atl1e. У меня это драйвер тоже есть, но активировать я его никак не смог.
<andrex> omeone: 04:21:23     TheFalkorr | rfkill list
<shenmue> omeone модель ноута какая?
<omeone> это не ноутбук. Материнская плата Gigabyte H61M-DS2
<omeone> rfkill list тоже ничего не выводит
<shenmue> после этого вопрос. кто пустил гигобайтв linux foundation ?
<omeone> кто патчи не принимает в ядро?
<omeone> почему тут (https://github.com/mirrors/linux/tree/master/drivers/net) нет раздела atl1c????
<[Raiden]> https://github.com/mirrors/linux/tree/master/drivers/net/ethernet/atheros
<omeone> ой, спасибо
<[Raiden]> только судя по ченчлогу который я постил, сетевуха давно работает, 2.6.36 версии ядра
<[Raiden]> У меня так выходило что всю жизнь одни реалтеки попадались. Что в мамках,  что внешние
<shenmue> ну судя по моему личному опыту сначала надо спросить у пользователя для чего оно ему надо. а затем почему он так решил
<omeone> мне нужно заставить работать единственную сетевую карту единственного компьютера, своё решение трудно объяснить.
<[Raiden]> вот тут иероглифы, но команды написаны и смысл вполне понятен http://www.deer-n-horse.jp/linux/diary/?date=20110414
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> не знаю завелось ли у них, но вроде бы
<omeone> а каким способом? (пока страничка грузится)
<omeone> загрузилось
<andrex> ещё один диалапщик чтоле?
<shenmue> гпрс
<shenmue> хотя есть опера мини вообщето
<omeone> её тоже скачать надо
<shenmue> ну если жалко 128 кб на оперу которая сжимает страницы в десятки раз и грузит их за секунду то ладно
<bomber327> блин... уже битый час парюсь.. не могу в пхпмайадмин зайти под рутом... может где нужно создать логин?
<[v-8]_jupiter> Всем привет
<bomber327> а... сорри..)) окно настроек не увидел после установки))
<bomber327> привет
<shenmue> bomber327 незачто =)
<shenmue> я знал что ты близко к разгадке тайны по этому не вмешался
<bomber327> Шенму?)) офигенная игрушка))
<shenmue> ты первый кто мой ник прочитал правильно
<[Raiden]> синамон юзает кто?
<[Raiden]> вопсов нет, просто интересно юзает кто-нить или нет
<shenmue> я юзал.
<shenmue> я ж на мяте
<[Raiden]> юзал или продолжаешь
<shenmue> юзал... уж больно тормозит всё у меня. ну и бесит гш пока что
<[Raiden]> ясно
<[Raiden]> значит пока не буду смотреть. Новость попалась про 1.30
<omeone> эх, кто может мне модуль пропатчить?(
<omeone> у кого-нибудь открывается http://partner.atheros.com/Download.aspx?id=125
<shenmue> Bad Request (Invalid Hostname)
<shenmue> omeone не думал грузанутся в винду и там скачать всё?
<omeone> был бы хотя бы установочный диск(((
<shenmue> идешь береш ь у кого нибуть рабочий диск и не паришся
 * baronos качает 12.04 (д7 сломалась)
<andrex> 12.4 лучше альтернейт, с обычной трабы при установке
<shenmue> там твиты в установшике оО
<baronos> andrex: а я исключительно нетинсталл или альтернейт качаю всегда))
<[v-8]_jupiter> В 12.04 unity уже можно менять положение панелей и удалять верхнюю панель?
<baronos> нет такой буквы)))
<SergeyIT>  [v-8]_jupiter, а их надо менять?
<[v-8]_jupiter> Ага
<[v-8]_jupiter> Врхнюю совсем удалить
<[v-8]_jupiter> Только место занимает
<SergeyIT> а меню где показывать?
<[v-8]_jupiter> НУ так в окошке как и раньше
<SergeyIT> так это уже другой ДЕ будет
<shenmue> menubarDE
<[v-8]_jupiter> Ну в gnome 2  можно было настроить
<andrex> ну воткни открыто коробку и док какойнить и получишь то что хочешь
<baronos> ну гном2 это гном2, гном3 это гном3 совсем другая ДЕ, на основе гтк3 построен юнити.
<[v-8]_jupiter> baronos: вот я и спрашивал. Можно или нет. )
<[v-8]_jupiter> Если нет то мне такое не нужно)
<baronos> [v-8]_jupiter: нельзя))
<[v-8]_jupiter> Спасибо.) Остаемся на xfce)
<shenmue> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yEhV8xbekRo&feature=related =)
<[v-8]_jupiter> java vs php что учить в перспективе?
<SergeyIT>  С++
<[v-8]_jupiter> SergeyIT: боюсь что сам не освою.)
<bosyi> в которм часу бокс?
<[v-8]_jupiter> 22:30
<[v-8]_jupiter> По киеву
<SergeyIT> его освоишь с другими проблем не будет
<bosyi> [v-8]_jupiter, спасибо
<bosyi> иду втыкать шнур в комп и включать iptv
<[v-8]_jupiter> SergeyIT: не спорю.) Но есть уже базовые знание по Java и PHP.
<[v-8]_jupiter> Вот думаю куда двигатся. А то по python мало где работы есть
<[Raiden]> вчера видел баннре на ag.ru
<[Raiden]> питонщик, sql , от 60к
<[Raiden]> баннер
<[v-8]_jupiter> НУ предложений намного меньше покрайней мере в Харькове
<shenmue> агешка у меня вообще локальная
<SAPetrovich1> тест
<ubuntuhelp> SAPetrovich1, Понг.
<SAPetrovich1> всем салют
<SAPetrovich1> ребят, что-то впарился я уже, ось не 11,10 х64 не хочет сохранять разрешение экрана (1920*1080) после ребута
<SAPetrovich1> geforce 9800
<[Raiden]> в nvidia-settings выберается это разрешение?
<SAPetrovich1> ага
<[Raiden]> если да, то на 1 из закладок можно сохрнаить  как конфиг для иксов.
<SAPetrovich1> пробовал
<SAPetrovich1> без толку
<[Raiden]> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://hastebin.com или http://paste.pro
<baronos> вроде нужно под рутом нвидиа-сеттинг запускать чтоб сохранить
<[Raiden]> покажи /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<SAPetrovich1> сек
<SAPetrovich1> http://paste.pro/5143339
<[Raiden]> если у тебя юнити или гном, ты не менял разрешение ихними утилитами?
<[Raiden]> там утилитка есть такая вредоносная. Создающая у юзера конфиг с разрешением
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> Хотя может не в этом дело
<[Raiden]> в xorg.conf вроде всё ок
<SAPetrovich1> юнити, загружаюсь, разрешение 1280*1024, запускаю нвидиа сеттингс, что под рутом, чтоб без меняю разрешение - все ок, после ребута все возвращается на круги своя
<[Raiden]> а в приглашении тоже 1024, или после логина уде?
<[Raiden]> уже
<SAPetrovich1> хочу заметить, до недавних пор стоял 19 монитор, недавно поменял на 22 и началась беда
<SAPetrovich1> в приглашении все гут
<SAPetrovich1> разрешение то что надо
<[Raiden]> Ну значит то что я выше подумал.
<[Raiden]> Надо искать конфиг гномовской утилиты и удалять. И больше её не запускать
<SAPetrovich1> текс
<[Raiden]> если вспомню - скажу
<SAPetrovich1> ок
<SAPetrovich1> спс
<SAPetrovich1> щас покопаюсь
<[Raiden]> SAPetrovich1: rm ~/.config/monitors.xml  в консоли и релогин
<[Raiden]> Я когда-то так же попался. Долго матерился.
<SAPetrovich1> )))
<SAPetrovich1> текс, удалил, щас перелогинюсь, глянем
<baronos> ну если удалил занчит юзал)
<andrex> мда, чюю надо записывать свои танцы с бубунтой
<baronos> все так плохо?)
<[Raiden]> Я в общем оставлю эту утилиту идущую в комплекте с гномом без коментариев.
<andrex> вдруг какаянибудь бага типа как у райдена была, а я забуду как решил
<[Raiden]> заведи проду для заметок.
<baronos> с nouveau это утилита полезная
<[Raiden]> она полезная. Но могла бы быть там галка, глобально менять или у юзера и что-нить для отключение юзерской настройки
<[Raiden]> Я бы мог тогда сказать, пройди в такой-то конфигуратор и кнопочку нажми
<[Raiden]> А так получается, если хоть раз заюзал, то всё. Надо где-то гуглить что с этим делать
<baronos> http://i.minus.com/jUcPxPXf1D6yB.png
<[Raiden]> видимо стало получше, в г2 небыло. Хотя что отключает этот  пееключател ьсразу не вкурить
<[Raiden]> толи конфиг вообще стирает, толи пропишет в него что бы моник вырубался )
<SAPetrovich1> [Raiden]: спасибо, все гут
<SAPetrovich1> завелось как надо
<[Raiden]> нп
<nexxxt> ку
<Tenzor> Добрый вечер. Имеется проблема - зависание системы в момент загрузки. Сменил 3 дистрибутива (на всякий случай) но диагноз один: система загружается с 5-7 раза. Значительно сокращается необходимое количество попыток при отключении ЮСБ-мыши, 
<Tenzor> С чего начинать копать?
<Tenzor> Для теста паралельно ставил ХРюшу - грузится с первого раза без проблем.
<[Raiden]> а фиг знает. На форум отпиши, может найдутся кто сталкивался. А на экран ничго не сыпится?
<shenmue> как определил зависание?
<Tenzor> Raiden: нет. При загрузке через "восстановление" может зависнуть до открытия окна тестирования, может после. Но никаких предупреждений нет.
<SAPetrovich1> Tenzor: могет мышь какая-то фиьдиперсовая
<Tenzor> shenmue: :) система не реагирует ни на что через несколько секунд после начала загрузки. В том числе - все виды Локов (капс, нам...)
<SAPetrovich1> Tenzor: с другой юсб мышью не пробовал?
<Tenzor> SAPetrovich1: для теста использовал уже 3 мыши, включал в разные порты.
<shenmue> молодца. неплохо бы было бы железо потестить. линь более капризен к кривому железу нежели винда. та будет глючить но работать
<shenmue> для начала оперативу бы прогнать. если есть планки памяти то попробуй повынимать по одной и запускать
<[Raiden]> А все 3 дистрибутива были на базе убунты?
<Tenzor> shenmue: предполагаю, однако зависания начались с перехода на 11.10, но не сразу. Зависания системы начались постепенно.
<SAPetrovich1> Tenzor: а как дела с пс-пополам?
<Tenzor> shenmue: тестирование памяти ничего не выявляет, но я не особый спец в этом - просто запускаю тестмем из меню загрузки убунту.
<[Raiden]> мой вопрос проигнорен )
<shenmue> [Raiden] отвечу за него. да
<SAPetrovich1> Tenzor: скорее не в памяти трабл
<Tenzor> Raiden: возможно не совсем правильно выразился - в основном просто тестировал разные оконные менеджеры (Убунту, Ксубунту, Кубунту - все ставил с форматированием раздела / , все 11.10)
<[Raiden]> тогда предай ему, пусть попробует опенсусе или федру. Может ничего не даст, а может станет ясно местная проблема или нет
<[Raiden]> )
<shenmue> ну за 7 секунд если ядро обычное оно только успевает и грузится. и бьёт в этот моент по памяти
<Tenzor> Raiden - просто писать не успеваю! Проверю - мне рекомендуют Генту.
<[Raiden]> генту шибко геморно, она из исходников ставится
<[Raiden]> для теста перебор
<shenmue> Tenzor забей на генту. ставь 10.04 и проверь. если все ок то обновишся через месяц сразу а 12.04
<Tenzor> Raiden - догадываюсь... Но для проверки думаю тоже попробовать
<[Raiden]> другая версия убунты тоже вариант
<SAPetrovich1> прально, попробоуй на более старой версии
<Tenzor> shenmue - попробовать можно...
<[Raiden]> или наоборот, слей дейлибилд 12.04
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> через 2 месяца обновится до релиза
<[Raiden]> короче другой идеи у меня нет
<Tenzor> Если на старый дистрибутив переходить - тестировать ли 11.04?
<Tenzor> Спасибо за помощь!
<[Raiden]> а что за комп?
<[Raiden]> сколько лет )
<Tenzor> Недавний - обновил 2 года назад.
<[Raiden]> ну в общем как хочешь. 10.04 лтс, поэтому тебе его сказали. Он возможно будет сразу обновляться до 12.04
<Tenzor_1> Случайно не туда ткнул... AMD Athlon II 240+ASUS AMD880G+2х2Гб ДДР3
<[Raiden]> Писани всетаки на форум. Попытка не пытка.
<Tenzor_1> Raiden угу!
 * baronos поставил 12.04 (юнити редкостная гадость)
#ubuntu-ru 2012-02-19
<shelest> Hi there!
<shelest> Got a question
<shelest> Hm.. Guess everyone is sleepin'
<shelest> yep. looks like that.
<shenmue> влц второй вышел
<TheFalkorr> shenmue: давно уже вышел
<shenmue> это пока я спал что ли он вышел ?
<shenmue> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=7OAji8R-_jQ какая крутая штука
<TheFalkorr> shenmue: я вттрым влц еще с начала года юзаю
<shenmue> Версия: 1.1.7-1~getdeb2
<TheFalkorr> VLC media player 2.1.0-git Rincewind (revision 2.1.0~~git20120217+r1221)
<TheFalkorr> shenmue: с их офф ппа
<TheFalkorr> там есть стейбл и некст ппа.я некстом балую
<_Marcus> привет
<_Marcus> Analica здесь нужна помощь, это любому?
<shenmue> чего?
<Analica> Привет!
<Analica> Пока!
<TheFalkorr> shenmue: слушай.а что это было?
<shenmue> я думаю что страна еще спит =)
<shenmue> ну или кто то из наших телепатов помог им
<TheFalkorr> shenmue: а герольд?
<shenmue> не знаю о чем ты
<TheFalkorr> shenmue: ну сначала герольд зашел.возвестил о приходе.потом вот это вот приветпокашка
<shenmue> _Marcus
<shenmue> http://shenmue.riocraft.operaunite.com/file_sharing/content/Снимок-18.png что может быть веселей чем конвертация видео? =(
<astap> ups
<VMV> всем привет! после обновления панель гнома 3 потеряла прозрачность и за ней появилось глобал меню, как будто 2 панели друг за другом, было у кого-нибудь такое еще?)
<shenmue> неа
<shenmue> нет гнома - нет проблем =)
<VMV> кде?)
<shenmue> у меня? гном
<andrex> openbox ))
<VMV> второй?
<shenmue> да
<VMV> 10.04?
<shenmue> +0.06
<andrex> митяй мятыч у него
<shenmue> десятая мята на основе 10.10
<VMV> andrex, сразу удобно?) или привыкать надо?)
<andrex> VMV: незнаю, не юзал
<VMV> я про опенбокс
<andrex> а ну колупать нужно
<VMV> покажешь?)
<shenmue> andrex погодь дай я покажу =)
<shenmue> щас нарисую опенбокс
<shenmue> http://shenmue.riocraft.operaunite.com/file_sharing/content/Без%20имени.jpg вот
<andrex> гг менюшку нарисовать забыл))
<shenmue> а менюшка по дефолту сама не показывается
<andrex> ну в бубунте показывается
<shenmue> показывается если кликнуть
<shenmue> а так загрузвшись в коробку это первое что ты видишь
<VMV> у меня серый квадрат, это оно?))
<shenmue> нет. там прямоугольник вообще то
<VMV> ну да, прямоугольник)) так вот он какой-опенбокс...)
<VMV> ничего лишнего)
<shenmue> да. за это его любят и уважают. за то что в нем ничего нет
<shenmue> http://www.linuxsoft.ru/upload/iblock/92f/arch-openbox-rss.jpg примерно в такое его превращают.
<andrex> http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3302/4578536115_2391724155_z.jpg
<andrex> я чаще видел чёт такое
<shenmue> да я набоум первое что в поиске.
<andrex> у артуса прикольный бокс
<andrex> точнее конки
<VMV> я пробовал когда только на линукс пришел, меню мне там не очень понравилось...
<andrex> я ща в консольке сижу вабще)
<shenmue> andrex гуи не осилил? =)
<andrex> ага
<andrex> мышку двигать не умею
<admin-skif-biz> Народ, кто-нибудь ImageMagick знает?
<VMV> а вот моя проблема - http://picpaste.com/__ae_______009-SGXrj74k.png
<shenmue> admin-skif-biz я мельком юзал
<VMV> и прозрачность пропала, как будто панель накладывается на панель
<admin-skif-biz> shenmue, мне сурьезные знания нужны
<shenmue> а именно?
<andrex> admin-skif-biz: сколько ты уже здесь спрашиваеш, давно б выучил
<admin-skif-biz> shenmue, создать картинку с вертикальными линиями каждые 10 пиксел
<andrex> язабан)
<admin-skif-biz> andrex, а если поставленная задача за пределами шаблонных примеров?
<andrex> не отмазка
<shenmue> по моему в гимпе можна так
<admin-skif-biz> аха.. сделай файл 8000 на 6000 пиксел
<shenmue> сделал
<admin-skif-biz> ну теперь нарисуй на нем полоски вертикальные каждые 10 пиксел
<andrex> эт чё ещё за клета
<andrex> к*
<bosyi> как сделать что-бы после перезагрузки запускались на ее момент  отрытые приложения. как в кде по дефолту. во 2 гноме была такая опция когда-то, теперь только через конфиги?
<shenmue> комп не тянет =(
<only_you> как в опенбоксе включить обратно рамки окон?
<shenmue> only_you хоткей. а какой не помню
<admin-skif-biz> вот и я об этом.. а в консоли эта хрень далеся одной строчкой
<andrex> помоему в боксе окна настраиваются по пкм на заголовке и там боольшое меню со всякими функциями
<only_you> я убрал рамку окна, потому пкм уже не помогает)
<shenmue> admin-skif-biz почти сделал
<shenmue> секунду если не повисну
<admin-skif-biz> shenmue, забей.. так извращаться вручную нерентабельно.
<admin-skif-biz> shenmue, следующие операции еще хуже
<shenmue> admin-skif-biz да не.. комп не тянет
<admin-skif-biz> вот именно
<shenmue> сделать легко. создаем заливку 10 на 10 с черной полосой. и заливаем
<shenmue> можно залить рисунок скажем 800 на 600 а затем просто тупо его 10 раз прокопировать
<admin-skif-biz> IM тоже так должен. Но не хочет
<admin-skif-biz> а дальше по этой маске нужно обрабатывать фотки такого же размера. Там комп вообще сдохнет.
<andrex> only_you: ~/.config/openbox/rc.xml в application <decor>no</decor> no на yes помоему так, бокса нет под рукой(
<admin-skif-biz> так что вопрос не в том, как сделать, а как сделать с наименьшей затратой ресурсов.
<only_you> andrex: спс =)
 * andrex ушел на подзарядку
<User953[web]> Вы все говно
<staff_nowa> всем привет, есть ли какая альтернатива amavis-new & clamd ?
<staff_nowa> на линуксах
<andrex> amavis-new clamd
<staff_nowa> что???
<andrex> альтернатива amavis-new clamd в линуксах
<staff_nowa> я про них и так знаю, а другого более менее ёмкого по оперативке нету?
<staff_nowa> amavis-new бог знает сколько ram жрёт
<openvoid> установи drweb для линукса и поставь на колени мощный сервер
<staff_nowa> openvoid для антивирусов сервер по мощнее брать это глупо....
<staff_nowa> ещё каспера предложите
<openvoid> да нет ничего другого фришного, коммерческое есть, но оно ещё прожорливее, хотя ловит больше
<_> о как удобно
<baronos> афанареть)))) мои идеи расширений воплощают)))
<Lex_Sh> что за идеи?
<andrex> чё гномеров совесть замучала))
<baronos> вот моя картинка которую я отправил китайцу http://i.minus.com/jHdRbHf9R9wkB.png а вот он сделал https://extensions.gnome.org/static/extension-data/screenshots/screenshot_142_1.png
<[Raiden]> пусть трясущиеся окна сделают и экспо со скале с возможностью выключить дефолтное превью окон
<Lex_Sh> хехе
<bosyi> в гном-шеле нормальный переключатель раскладки? не глючит? или в юнити такой-же?
<andrex> baronos: пущай тебя в титры запишут)
<baronos> bosyi: не глючит
<bosyi> а в юнити глючит, впрочем как и во всех версиях раньше...
<bosyi> отображаемая раскладка не сообтветствует действительности
<baronos> и появилось расширение аля конвертик из юнити)
<[Raiden]> http://www.marques.so/wp-content/uploads/2012/02/Screenshot-at-2012-02-18-153232.png - вот этого валлпапера ни у кого нет?
<openvoid> у меня дата глючила - показывало вчерашнюю, потом прошло
<SandroGa> m
<SandroGa> Странно себя в списке не вижу. Так и должно быть?
<SandroGa> После установки винды слетел grub. седня вернул обратно его однако диски перестали монтироваться
<SandroGa> и ето напрягло
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=33132
<Onkeltem> Ку
<[Raiden]> ку
<Onkeltem> Народ, тут ноут с убунтой принесли, отсутствует иконка NetworkManager в трее. Куда бежать смотреть?
<Onkeltem> 10ю04
<Onkeltem> И как вообще человек мог убрать этот апплет?
<andrex> удалил? 0_0
<artus> Onkeltem, никак, нм настолько уныл что его аплет сам переодически имел свойство до 11й бубунты падать и не подниматцо
<Onkeltem> andrex: как интересно?
<Onkeltem> artus: ясно ) Хочешь сказать, что ты NM-ом не пользуешься? :)
<Onkeltem> руками всё поднимаешь?
<[Raiden]> Onkeltem: У меня например сейчас нету нм
<[Raiden]> как - как и все пакеты
<Onkeltem> Убунтушки без NM-а :)
<artus> Onkeltem, эмм, а чего там поднимать руками? зачем вообще руками поднимать? /etc/network/interfaces осиль заполнить 1н раз
<andrex> хм мне например ща этот нм апёт даже прикрутить негде)
<shenmue> нм даже как аплет уныл
<artus> Onkeltem, темболее у меня dhcp настроеная так как мне надо :D  и плевать мне на всякие нмы )
<baronos> гыы в гном3 при всем желании не пропадет значок нм)) ну правда если желание есть поставить расширение))
<[Raiden]> проблемы индейцев (ц)
<[Raiden]> :)
<shenmue> в автозагрузке юзверя глянь есть ли нетворк менеджер
<andrex> baronos: а ты пакет его удалять пробовал, или тоже значёк торчит)
<[Raiden]> и какие пакеты стоят
<shenmue> и аплет уведомлений на панели. или чо там. где он втрее торчит вообщем
<andrex> хм а может опять баги со значками в размер с пиксель
<[Raiden]> с учетом того , что ноут чужой. Пуст ьтак и остается ) Может хозяин осознанно выпилил НМ
<andrex> чтоб прийти к комуто и начать ныть что значка нет)
<baronos> andrex: тут он не падает, если удалить, то конечно пропадет))
<shenmue> в чужой ноут со своей убунтой не ходют
<bosyi> если в кронтабе есть запись на выполнение действия каждый час, то перый раз выполнение действия произойдет после сразу после загрузки компютера или через час после загрузки?
<artus> bosyi, вобщето по часам
<bosyi> упс, нажал ctrl+L в xchat и все стерлось. повторите пожалуйста
<admin-skif-biz> сразу послу установки нового правила кронтаба
<artus> для начала выбрось иксчат )
<bosyi> просто думал что окно наутилуса активное..
<bosyi> на счет кронтаба не совсем понял
<artus> 13:52          artus | bosyi, вобщето по часам
<admin-skif-biz> до хоть по минутам
<bosyi> artus, гуи irc gtk клиет хороший не подскажеш? лучше xchat нету
<shenmue> opera
<shenmue> лучше чем икс чат
<artus> bosyi, ну если всю жисть жрать овес и не пробовать ничего другого то может так оно и есть конечно )
<artus> даже убогая опера ито адекватнее будет)
<artus> :D
<bosyi> опера это веб браузер.. и пользовать веб браузер в качестве irc клиента...
<shenmue> кстати икс чат я не осилил по причине что там где очень глубоко в шахтах зарыты часто нужные настройки
<bosyi> artus, так конктрено название проги говори
<shenmue> такие как занести артуса в черный список и так далее
<artus> bosyi, все фигня окромя вичата )) ну квирк еше куда не шло
<artus> shenmue, меня можно только в белый ))
<shenmue> можно но местов нет
<bosyi> я же gui дописал специально. что из gui?
<shenmue> чертова гран туризма... думал рраслаблюсь и поиграю
<artus> bosyi, квирк
<artus> bosyi, на самом деле вичат нивига ниразу не так страшен как кажется )
<shenmue> он просто не удобный специально для красноглазых
<andrex> даж я его с 1 го раза осилил
<andrex> а вот мышку не могу(
<bosyi> мне как не продвинутому пользователю не нужны супер настройки. и я лично не вижу разницы между xchat и kvirc, но последний за собой тянет кде либс, поэтому xchat
<artus> shenmue, Oo кто не удобный ? чем не удобный? тем что ненадо 100500 кнопочек жамкать? ибо оно все как то вот само все работаеть? )
<andrex> bosyi: use webchat там вабще почти настроек нет)
<andrex> только трудная капча
<bosyi> 2 0-23/2 - что это значит в crontab?
<artus> это значит что пора глянуть в ман )
<bosyi> это понятное дело. хорошо. кому не впадло, напишите для 30 минут
<artus> * 30 * * *
<artus> ой
<artus> 30 * * * *
<admin-skif-biz> мож ему каждые тридцать минут
<artus>  /30 тогда
<andrex> */30
<bosyi> каждие 30 минут будет 1-59/30 * * * *
<bosyi> ^
<bosyi> ?
<artus> */30
<bosyi> и все?
<admin-skif-biz> */30 * * * * и путь к скрипту
<baronos> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=yixjLEejD9s
<TheFalkorr> baronos: и че там?
<baronos> TheFalkorr: трей слева, в статус меню чат эмпати, гвиббер. Расширения по управлению звука. И кстати при просмотре тьюба трей слева удобный оказался))
<baronos> Если сейчас немного по колдовать то можно замутить полноценный конверт как в юнити))
 * baronos полноценный громко сказано конечно)
<shenmue> нашел вырвиглазные шрифты
<shenmue> baronos тебе нужно для гш ? что бы дополнить его?
<baronos> shenmue: дай поглядеть)
<Onkeltem> Короче, вернул иконку NM след образом: удалил папку ~/.config/autostart
<andrex> если оно в автостарте было вырублено то может так и надобыло?
<Onkeltem> artus: насчет ручной настройки /etc/network/interfaces - это подходит для сервера, для стационарного компа, согласен. Но на ноуте/нетбуке всё ж NM удобнее
<shenmue> http://shenmue.riocraft.operaunite.com/file_sharing/content/Снимок-19.png baronos
<artus> Onkeltem, для вайвай есть wicd
<baronos> shenmue: не работает твоя опера с мозилой и хромом моим))
<artus> который всяко адекватнее nm , так что ненадо ляля )
<Onkeltem> artus: а VPN, PPPoE? А через мобилу?
<andrex> ppoeconf ну и другие
<Onkeltem> artus: мне вот лично вспоминать приедется, как оно в каждом конкретном случае настраивается. NM явно проще
<artus> Onkeltem, VPN, PPPoE, черезмобилу, на ноуте ?  какая же тяжелай у тебя жисть то )
<andrey_> baronos форк bolgenos?
<artus> *я
<Onkeltem> artus: всякое приходится, ноут тот тут то там
<baronos> andrey_: О_о чего?
<TheFalkorr> shenmue: make... me... UNSEEN IT!!!
<Onkeltem> artus: то в поезде
<andrey_> BaronOS
<shenmue> baronos http://storage3.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0219/h_1329654413_1127278_dfc305e21d.png
<TheFalkorr> baronos: у парня зрительные галлюцинации
<Onkeltem> artus: или вот заказчик говорит - заезжай по VPN, вот логин-пароль. В NM 3 секунды их вбить и поехал.
<andrex> )
<[Raiden]> TheFalkorr: )
<[Raiden]> +1
<baronos> shenmue: лютый вырвиглаз)) не я на своём магике останусь))
<Onkeltem> andrex: мне не везёт, за всю жизнь ppoeconf и аналогичные - ничего полезного для меня не сделали
<Onkeltem> andrex: я могу создать подключение, но руками как-то больше. Четко осознавая что и где я делаю.
<TheFalkorr> baronos: roboto заюзай
<shenmue> хм... если на вырвиглазный гш поставить вырвиглазный шрифт то они должны взаимоанагилироватся
<Onkeltem> andrex: либо полностью доверившись NM'у )
<andrex> ладно убедил
<baronos> TheFalkorr: мне такой больше нравится http://i.minus.com/jzpKIyMQCIQzR.png )
<Onkeltem> Мне кажется или NM в 11.10 стал адекватнее?
<TheFalkorr> http://www.explosm.net/db/files/Comics/Dave/comicmouseface5.jpg
<shenmue> кажеться
 * TheFalkorr снова достал из шкафа любимую лопату с цитатами из правил ться/тся
<artus> TheFalkorr, мерещеться всьякая чушь ?
<artus> :D
<Onkeltem> TheFalkorr: поясни, не понял :)
<shenmue> суров. шпоры на лопате делать. как тебя с ней в школу пускали
 * TheFalkorr размахнулся о долбанул лопатой shenmue и artus
<TheFalkorr> чтобы оба вспомнили
<artus> всьпомнил
 * TheFalkorr достал лом в виде мягкого знака
<Onkeltem> TheFalkorr: второй просит потереть лицо, первый трет, непонятно от чего тащится, второй говорит: еще ты увидишь как краснеет моя задница
<TheFalkorr> Onkeltem: выдыхай
<TheFalkorr> Onkeltem: и завязывай с наркотиками
<Onkeltem> ну объясни!
<Onkeltem> интеерсно же
<Onkeltem> так причем тут Mousey? :)
<shenmue> http://goo.gl/JSEOX оО
<shenmue> даже не знал что есть такая штука
<TheFalkorr> shenmue: какая?
<shenmue> принтер для ногтей
<andrex> а для волос случаем принтера нет)
<TheFalkorr> shenmue: дык тапочки можно скачать и распечатать.чеж про ногти то говорить
<User642[web]> hi all
<shenmue> TheFalkorr а пельмешки низя?
<Leo_city> Хай
<baronos> ну вот как то так можно сейчас интегрировать пиджин в статус меню http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X2LkaH9Qxa8&feature=youtu.be )))
<NRJah> 123
<NRJah> test
<ubuntuhelp> NRJah, Ну понг, и что?
<NRJah> есть кто-нибудь?
<NRJah> =)
<openvoid> !ask | NRJah
<ubuntuhelp> NRJah: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<NRJah> ok =) 9 6ygy TpaHcJIuToM nucaTb =) Hu KTO He npoTuB?
<NRJah> =( noMoruTe
<baronos> !ru | NRJah
<ubuntuhelp> NRJah: На канале разрешён только русский язык. В исключительных случаях разрешён английский, для общения с IRC операторами Freenode. Транслит разрешён только для выяснения как настроить русский
<artus> @kick NRJah вон отсель с таким извратом
<baronos> artus: а вдруг он хотел узнать как настроить русский?))
<artus> интересно, они в одном инкубаторе чтоль плодятцо?
<NRJah> net....pomogite mne nastroit' russkui =(
<artus> !en | NRJah
<ubuntuhelp> NRJah: Учи язык! Или используй http://translate.google.com
<baronos> NRJah: версия ОС какая. Что стоит Unity или Gnome3?
<NRJah> 11.10 вроде
<artus> научите меня как поставить убунту чтоб в ней небыло кирилицы, ну научите
<NRJah> блин у меня она стоит 15 минут...вы хотите, чтобы я все сразу умел?
<artus> NRJah, а кого волнует что она у тебя 15ть минут стоит?  Перед тем, как задать вопрос - прочтите http://goo.gl/MQjd9
<artus> NRJah, или со зрением тоже не лады ?
<NRJah> ок
<openvoid> меню сверху или иконки сдева?
<artus> в 11.10 юнити по дефолту
<artus> да и начинать знакомство с юнити - изврат ))
<openvoid> NRJah, нажми венхнюю кнопку dash menu, начни набирать keyboard layout - там
<NRJah> ну сорри...артус....ни разу не сев за руль машины водить не научишся
<artus> NRJah, эмм, а ты того, за руль садился и начинал за все пимпочки дергать по наитию? ))
<openvoid> главное жену справа посадить чтоб было кого слушать
<artus> да и нафига лезть в меню кудато если на верхней панельке значек раскладки есть
<shenmue> неа
<shenmue> не всегда. если пиндосию выбирать то там раскладка вообще не показывается в связи с тем что они не знают что это такое
<artus> а в чем логика ставить пендостан ? чтоб потом героически преодолевать трудности? )
<shenmue> не знаю
 * shenmue освоил выбор звуковых дорожек в ffmpeg и поэтому доволен собой ^_^
<openvoid> порой перевод слишком доставляет
<openvoid> кроме того есть метод установки "далее-далее"
<artus> openvoid, когда ставиш первый раз и не в зуб ногой с чем имееш дело? а не слишком ли самонадеяно то ))
<openvoid> что поделать с этими ковбоями :)
<TheFalkorr> artus: скорее бы первое марта и бета1
<TheFalkorr> авось она поставится
<TheFalkorr> artus: у мну уже план и схема руководства для новичков на основе 12.04 лтс есть.осталось ток скрины и тесты сделать
<artus> TheFalkorr, бета как то не то )
<TheFalkorr> хотел уже начать
<TheFalkorr> как никак фича фриз
<artus> TheFalkorr, неужто решил на гш слезть?
<TheFalkorr> но не ставится
<TheFalkorr> artus: нах?
<TheFalkorr> на хахой чедовищ мне эт надо?
<artus> @kick TheFalkorr да так
<TheFalkorr> artus: ты не ответил
<artus> TheFalkorr, ну ибо того, гш всяко народу будет проще чем юнити
<TheFalkorr> artus: ащет юнити
<TheFalkorr> оно ближе на старое гном2 похоже, чем гш
<TheFalkorr> и пока в гш ен придумают скейл - гш идет в топку
<TheFalkorr> кстать юнити2д 5.4
<TheFalkorr> поход на обычное юнити по возможностям
<TheFalkorr> но может работать не ток с компизом
<[Raiden]> при такой постановке согласен. Или нет, точнее будет сакзать что юнити по умолчанию более юзабельный
<artus> не.. не светит юнити уже ничего
<TheFalkorr> но и с опенбоксом, гномощелью, муттером, слуттером, чем угоддером
<shenmue> хм....
<shenmue> с ffmpeg тут кто нибуть дело имел ?
<shenmue> или хотя бы кто английский знает? вопрос сформулировать нада
<TheFalkorr> shenmue: так сформулируй
<TheFalkorr> как раз юи фриз буит 23
<TheFalkorr> а первого бета и тест ребилд
<shenmue> при использовании функции -map видео и аудио кодируются в том порядке в котором указаны ?
<bomber327> кто нибудь из под убунты резал диски для пс2?
<artus> bomber327, а с каких пор это стало законно ?
<shenmue> с принятия копимизма как религии
<baronos> TheFalkorr: альтернейт 12,04 без проблем ставится. Вчера ставил, смотрел её.
<TheFalkorr> baronos: качать надо.уж дождусь марта
<TheFalkorr> тут осталось то 10 дней
<TheFalkorr> или9
<TheFalkorr> год простой или виокосный?
<TheFalkorr> високосный
<TheFalkorr> 10 дней
<artus> последний :D
<baronos> Я думал посижу на 12,04 подожу завтрашнего вечера чтоб обновить гном до 3,3,90)
<baronos> но на убунту гном падает до сих пор и 3,2,2,1 и 3,3,5, так что в топку его
<[Raiden]> будем говорить когда выйдет
<[Raiden]> и гном последный 3.2
<[Raiden]> ий*
<[Raiden]> в опенсусе 3.2.1
<[Raiden]> гш
<[Raiden]> ничего не падает
<[Raiden]> в общем проблемы бетатестеров шерифа не волнуют (ц)
<TheFalkorr> +1
<baronos> последний стабильный 3,2,2,1
<baronos> опен сусе отстаёт
<shenmue> это ты спешиш
<baronos> ну и убунту отстаёт 11,10)
<baronos> а вот 12,04 перевели на гном 3,2,2,1
<[Raiden]> гном котоырй в 11.10 полнсотью рабочий
<[Raiden]> очепятка.
<[Raiden]> я его не люблю, но у меня не падало
<baronos> https://live.gnome.org/ThreePointThree/ GNOME 3.2.2 stable release
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> Про гном пишешь ты в основном. Т.к. прыгаешь по версиям. У тебя постоянн очто-то меняется\портится и т.д.
<[Raiden]> Я наприме рв кде 4.8 два косяка нашел, которых небыло в 4.7.4
<[Raiden]> тоже стабле релиз...
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: такж кедерасты любят скакать по версиям и плакать, что падает.а казалось бы юзай что есть и пусть работает
<[Raiden]> всё это относительно. Практика показывает, что самое стабле - это версии из дистра ,которые по мере поступления проблем патчатся и обновляются
<[Raiden]> TheFalkorr: Я по крайней мере не ору что в убунте что-то не стабильно  основываясь на версии которая не вышла.
<[Raiden]> )
<TheFalkorr> [Raiden]: не быть тебе лоровским аналитиком с таким подходом:)
<TheFalkorr> балин.мне чашка плюнула чай в нос
<[Raiden]> )
<baronos> Дык у меня на д7 все из версии дистра дополнительного ничего не ставил. И не падает ничего. Сусе сразу же упала как только установил ибо они заюзали по дефолту раширение которое убогое и не стабильное. Убунту при рестарте гш
<baronos> падает постоянно, и на версии 3.2.1 | 3.2.2.1 | 3.3.5.
<TheFalkorr> УМВР
<[Raiden]> Ну значит я особенный. Или у меня не падает потому, что я его юзать не хочу ))
<artus> baronos, http://www.newgrounds.com/portal/view/589902 аааа
<artus> п уткам с пулеметом жесть )
<baronos> artus: типа релаксанта)))
<[v-8]_jupiter> Подскажите кто пробовал spice +kvm как оно ? звук и 3d держит?
<[v-8]_jupiter> НУжно сделть удаленный офис. ЧТо бы можно было откуда хош подключатся и работать.
<baronos> artus: только я не помню на денди чтоб там дональд дак на велосипеде ездил))
<[v-8]_jupiter> Связка linux+linux
<openvoid> [v-8]_jupiter, vlc + openvpn
<openvoid> vnc то есть
<artus> openvoid, для удаленного офича это ацкий изврат)
<openvoid> у меня работало, ничё так, даж с виндой c внц
<[v-8]_jupiter> а по протоколу каком?
<[v-8]_jupiter> ведь нужно что бы звук был и видео сносно показывало
<[v-8]_jupiter> вообщем этакой аналог хроме ос
<[v-8]_jupiter> в случае того если умрет комп с лбого подключился и дальше работаешь
<[Raiden]> [v-8]_jupiter: vnc и есть протокол
<[v-8]_jupiter> Он звук передаст?
<[v-8]_jupiter> и видео
<[Raiden]> я не знаю. Если да, то очень торможно
<[Raiden]> з*
<[v-8]_jupiter> и там было написано не vnc , vlc)
<[Raiden]> [18:38:51] <openvoid> [v-8]_jupiter, vlc + openvpn
<[Raiden]> [18:39:04] <openvoid> vnc то есть
<[v-8]_jupiter> Я spice пробовал но чтото он валился на каждом чихе
<tarokinoe> Превед всем! У меня такая проблема: хотел сконвертировать видео с помощью VLC, в которой уже есть готовые профили для конвертации(инкапсуляция, битрейт и т.д). Я эти профили нечаяно удалил. И для того чтобы восстановить их, решил переустановить VLC. НапÐ
<openvoid> [v-8]_jupiter, можешь teamviewer купить
<[v-8]_jupiter> http://www.citrix.com/English/ps2/products/product.asp?contentID=163057&ntref=prod_cat
<[v-8]_jupiter> Вот это ктото пробовал?
<[v-8]_jupiter> ТАм видео есть. Как раз показывает то что нужно
<[v-8]_jupiter> Но я так понял что только под windows
<[v-8]_jupiter> А нужно с linux
<astap> http://storage7.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0219/h_1329639455_2106128_8a5d63e2d3.jpeg
<astap> Привет, у меня не работает "открыть в окне терминала" xubuntu 11.10.  Как вылечить?
<vamadir> жесть. 11.10 отжигает
<dexel_irc> Поиметь в задницу представителей Cannonical
<artus> @voice dexel_irc
<artus> dexel_irc, а по существу ?
<[Raiden]> Каноникал конечно что-то делает, но.. МОжно взять например умолчаньные плейеры без поддерки куе. Лучше бы они вместо юнити сделали бы патч для ритмбокса. И гном уже стал бы на порядок удобнее
<[Raiden]> :)
<[Raiden]> опечатки как всегда
<vamadir> три дня на 11.10. После 10.04. После долгих мучений и привыканий. Я не смог ужится на гном 3 и unity(Оба сырые и валятся от времени, так же сть косяки). Поэтому поставил сейчас openbox.
<[Raiden]> сырость гнома3 в общем-то не заслуга каноникал. Может его надо было включить на пол года позже - фиг знает
<[Raiden]> но тогда бы были другие проблемы.
<[Raiden]> например недовольные что всё ещё гном2 )
<[Raiden]> или торможение перехода юнити с тк2 на гтк3 и т.д.
<[Raiden]> Нужен ли юнити - это другой вопрос. Тут я ничего не скажу )
<vamadir> :)
<vamadir> мне кажется не нужен
<vamadir> не удобен он. И почти тоже самое что гном3
<[Raiden]> в общем это долго можно обсуждать
<[Raiden]> ты можеш ьхфце посмотреть. Он ближе всего к гном2. Опенбокс мб совсем радикально.
<vamadir> совсем забыл что я зашел то :). Может мне кинет ктонить пару ссылок как нормально опен бокс настроить. Мне нужно прикрутить прозрачность, идеал компиз (но не обязательно). Так же как сделать так, чтоб окно не убегало на пределы экрана когда печатаешь
<dexel_irc> Gnome2 на 11.04 нормально бегает. Вообще выбрал тактику не обновлять дистр пока не выйдет следующий, потому как к выходу очередного, предыдущий почти дописанным оказывается
<Leo_city> Хай всем
<Leo_city> need help! http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=183310.0
<Leo_city> кто может подсказать?...
<artus> Leo_city, а поиском по форуму лень пройтись?
<Leo_city> проходился... но помогло...
<Leo_city> *не
<artus> и да, карточка твоя уже сколько-то лет как не поддерживаетцо производителем
<Leo_city> :(
<artus> Leo_city, Результатов: примерно 147 (0,23 сек.) слабовато проходился то
<Leo_city> О_о
<Leo_city> э, там всё не мои темы...
<Leo_city> мне монитор даже завести не удалось
<artus> Leo_city, да ? не твои ? HD 2600 наверно не твоя карточка?
<artus> начхать на то какой у тебя монитор, если у тебя кривые драйвера на видео
<Leo_city> а у кого еще моник ЭЛТ?
<Leo_city> дрова прямые
<Leo_city> качаны через "драйверы устройств"
<andrex> я б вабще юзал открытые дрова и не парился, так как на такой видюхе мало чё появится с бинарными
<artus> Leo_city, прямых дров на твое видео нет уже года 2 как
<artus> Leo_city, так как ати официально послало в путешествие пользователей старого железа
<Leo_city> artus, О_о
<artus> Leo_city, откровение ? ))
<Leo_city> а, кстати я юзал открытые дрова
<Leo_city> они больше 720*380 не дают
<Leo_city> :(
<artus> xrandr тебе в руки)
<Leo_city> спс, а как его юзать?
<Leo_city> сорри за тупые вопросы))
<andrex> man xorg.conf
<artus> Leo_city, а вот в интернетах куча красивых мануалов что это такое и как его настроить)
<artus> а линка под рукой нет сейчас
<andrex> !xrandr
<ubuntuhelp> XRandR 1.2 может использоваться для построения мультимониторных конфигураций. См. http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<iamdevice> artus, а можешь подкинуть линк на хороший ман как заставить работать флеш без тормозов на хромиуме? :)
<artus> !flash
<ubuntuhelp> Проприетарная технология от Adobe. Советы по улучшению производительности, поиску 64-битной версии и исправлению глюков смотрите по ссылке http://t.co/tUumY5y а также !flash64
<artus> первый линк
<iamdevice> благодарю
<artus> iamdevice, и да, в настройках модулей выруби старый флеш) там обычно 2-3 флеша одновременно включено )
<artus> iamdevice, параметры, дополнительно, настройки контента, отключить отдельные модули
<artus> и жамкнуть подробнее
<[Raiden]> https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/--pP51SAYwMg/TzZjGutFppI/AAAAAAAAftI/OMYqdCOcavo/s402/That%27s+impossible!!!.jpg
<nexxxt> ку
<bosyi> есть люди которые отключали индикатор расскладки в 11.10 ?
<baronos> легко)
<bosyi> хорошо. значит теперь к тебе  пристану
<andrex> http://unityenvironment.blogspot.com/2011/05/blog-post_18.html
<baronos> bosyi: http://openreview.ru/?p=608
<andrex> 2 строчки всего
<[Raiden]> Он ещё должен по идее убираться по старинке. двумя картинками ен\ру или флагами и 1 строка где-то в гконф
<bosyi> [Raiden], дело в том что я его убираю так как он не корректно оттражает текущее состояние расскладки.
<[Raiden]> ясно, я с таким не встречался
<bosyi> я его убрал, но теперь не переключается клавиатура
<andrex> по бароноса ссылке ниже читай
<bosyi> в /etc/default/keyboard все как мне надо, но все равно не работает
<baronos> перезапусти gnome-setting-daemon
<baronos> точнее убей насмерть процесс
<bosyi> работает только после sudo dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration , а после перезагрузки слетает опять :/
<baronos> или ребут
<bosyi> после ребута слетает то, что получается в результате sudo dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration . может это зависить от того что у меня 12.04?
<bosyi> baronos, так что с gnome-setting-daemon делать?
<artus>  удалять
<artus> :D
<baronos> bosyi: отключил её, потом ребут или в процесах сними процесс его
<baronos> отключи её - это про раскладу значок
<andrex> Option"XkbOptions""grp:alt_shift_toggle,grp_led:scroll" в xorg.conf может так заробит
<andrex> естественно свои значения клавиш
<bosyi> когда убиваешь gnome-setting-daemon ужасное происходит с системой.. а xorg.conf у меня нету..
<baronos> bosyi: вот потом логинишься и должно всё быть гуд
<bosyi> не сработало.
<bosyi> у кого есть прозрачная картинка в 1*1 пиксель?
<bosyi> обманю лучше его
<shelest> Hi there!
<nexxxt> bosyi:  gimp тебе в помощь
<shelest> gimp = калека, инвалид.
<shelest> согласно названию оно НИКОГДА не будет работать нормально.
<nexxxt> shelest:  не знаю-не знаю, я на нем не один сайт сделал, и документы для рекламы готовил
<nexxxt> может в руках дело?
<shelest> с руками все нормально
<shelest> инфа 100%
<nexxxt> вот и у меня тоже
<shelest> обтравка плохов нем работает
<nexxxt> откуда инфа-то? из лесу вестимо?
<shelest> еще помню какие то грабли были
<nexxxt> обтравка чего?
<artus> shelest, приход поймал чтоль ?
<shelest> фотографий когда вырезаешь предмет из фона
<shelest> в %programname% есть специальный инструмент для этого, а в гимп приходится лассо и резинкой обтравливать
<nexxxt> не знаю, что ты там резал, я людей и лишние предметы с фоток убирал, которые потом в рекламные проспекты фирм шли.
<shelest> штампом и я вырезал, к этому вопросов нет
<shelest> к тому чтоб выровнять цветовой баланс у разных слоев  тоже только руками и очень муторно
<artus> shelest, так че ж ты в гимп то тогда лезеш если купил фотошоп, тебе не пофиг то тогда ?
<shelest> так фотошоп то у конторы, дома то у меня только гимп
<nexxxt> там есть и лассо и выделение по цвету (настраиваемое кстати) и много чего еще
<nexxxt> и куча дополнений и готовых скриптов на офсайте
<artus> и вообще, причем тут гимп ?
<shelest> дополнений? не знал что оно плагинами расширяется
<shelest> artus:  а почему вы спрашиваете?
<nexxxt> дык у мну даже на маке гимп стоит
<artus> shelest, гимп тут причем ? прибежал срачек развести?
<shelest> прошу не путать срачек с интеллектуально дискуссией о сравнении возможностей графических редакторов
<artus> @voice shelest
<artus> shelest, причем тут дискусия о сравнении редакторов ?
<artus> я вижу только - все гавно, шоп рулит
 * shelest facepalm
<TheFalkorr> artus: голосую за метод димея
<artus> shelest, /join #gimp и там изрыгать
<shelest> вотя например из этой дискуссии выяснил о расширяемости гимпа и пошел на сайт искать расширения
<shelest> ок, понял заткнулся
<TheFalkorr> artus: древний метод.хочешь узнать о софтине, зайди и скажи "софтнейм гавно потому что не умеет фичанейм, а вот в другойсофтнеймсвенды еэто есть"
<nexxxt> мне фотошоп показался излишне навороченным
<nexxxt> много того, чем и пользоваться-то не будешь
<TheFalkorr> nexxxt: ну ты то не начинай
<nexxxt> ок
<shelest> либо майнтейнеры бубунты ушли в запой на неделю и не релизят апдейты либо у меня апдейтилка отсохла.
<shelest> скорее второе.
<shelest> о, отсохла! 200 метров апдейтов.
<shelest> вот смотрю я на вывод apt-get upgrade и мыслю: "Почему убунта не арч?"
<[Raiden]> апдейтозависимость )
<[Raiden]> включи графическую обновлялку на проверку раз в неделю. И всё, иди займись чм-нить полезным.
 * [Raiden] ворчун
<shelest> вот как бы взять репы убунты да приделать бы их на пакман, и еще чтоб оно шуршало как генту.
<shelest> и чтоб Линус еще бы на гном вернулся
<[Raiden]> Мне нравится опенсусе, только тсс. Я этого не говорил.
<shelest> а маинтейнеры гнома забили бы на планшеты и зарелизили бы ДЕ так чтоб стив джобс заплакал от завистию
<[Raiden]> У них цель получать зарплату от редхет, а не джобса удивлять или юзеров слушать
<shelest> а балмер сходил бы в церковь и снизошло бы на енго озарение и опубликовал бы он все исходники под гпл, и танцевали бы они с РМС.
<[Raiden]> В прочем увидев г3 он бы удивился )
<shelest> ппц я гоню.
<openvoid> работать надо
<shelest> все-все
<shelest> за работу! РРРаботать!
<shelest> а че правда что SCO опять судиться за патенты пошла?
<[Raiden]> ну да
<shelest> Это зомби, а не компания -- живой труп охотится за живыми компаниями
<shelest> и сосет их мозги
<shelest> по моему за последние лет 10 SCO так ни одного фрага и не набил
<shelest> кстате
<shelest> вопрос по программированию
<shelest> за последнее время мелкософт поднатужился и родил таки годный F#.
<shelest> пос равнению с ним ява смотрится как то совсем уж бледно. В застенках GNU Уже планируют какой-нибудь ответ Балмеру?
<shelest> а то моно как то не кузяво :(
<shelest> пойду по парку побегаю немного
<[Raiden]> я не знаю
<[Raiden]> qml
<shelest> qml?
<shelest> я такого не знаю.
<shelest> это QT?
<shelest> вот дорвался мелкософт до нокии и где та нокия теперь?
<nexxxt> shelest:  таки ее уже давно нет, ни по софту ни по трубам.
<nexxxt> серия Е - еще куда ни шло, все остальное жуть кромешная
<Demar> тест
<ubuntuhelp> Demar, Есть контакт.
<shelest> как только товарищи с мелкософта пришли -- так и нет ни по софту (продали кути) ни по трубам (смарты с виндой не нужны оказались)
<nexxxt> я про качество сборки и инжинерные решения
<nexxxt> таких косяков я ни у кого больше не встречал
<shelest> качество сборки? что не так с качеством сборки у нокий?
<nexxxt> все не так
<nexxxt> там где должны болты быть ставят защелки, где защелки - скотч.
<shelest> скотч???
<nexxxt> качество пластика, сборки, пайки, экранов.
<nexxxt> специальный двусторонний
<shelest> ё.. тогда нокию можно сливать если скотчем
<shelest> вот 3310
<nexxxt> раньше все на защелках было, а сейчас просто клеят - на один раз
<nexxxt> сонерики последние - такая же шняга
<artus> @voice nexxxt
<artus> так, лимит предупреждений на сегодня исчерпан
<nexxxt> artus:  я и так тут не часто бываю
<baronos> гыы еще одного пересадил на вичат))
<BPOH> Подскажите пожалуйста в какой папке можно найти терменал? и как он называется в папке
<BPOH> ато после обновления хбунты при запуске терменала выскакивает окно пожалуйста выбирите предпочитаемый эмулятор терменала
<baronos> gnome-terminal он вообщето, найти можно так dpkg -L gnome-terminal
<baronos> а ксубунту хз
<andrex> which gnome-terminal
<BPOH> andrex: подскажи как ярлык редактировать в пуске? ато я вбил туда не то он ошибку выкидывает
<only_you> в вичате можно видеть список всех каналов?
<andrex> кхм
<andrex>  /list
<andrex> only_you: ^
<andrex> BPOH: на твой вопрос я не знаю ответ
<BPOH> andrex: )
<andrex> only_you: если надо, список каналов на которых ты сидишь то поставь buffers
<[Raiden]> /whois nick - видно где сидит
<andrex>  а так более удобно
<andrex> всё перед глазами
<shenmue> я тут
<andrex> мы видим
<shenmue> Depends: libgdk-pixbuf2.0-0 (>= 2.22.0) но 2.24.0-1ubuntu1 должен быть установлен
<shenmue> всегда было интересно. как это понимать? (>= 2.22.0)  и " но должен быть установлен"
<andrex> такаяже или выше версия пакета
<baronos> равная или выше версии, а будет установлена такая то
<shenmue> таааак.... ему нужна версия 2.22.0 или выше но будет поставленна 2.24.0 . правильно?
<andrex> угу
<only_you> посоветуйте консольный джаббер клиент
<shenmue> а не... он не на версии пакета жалуется.  libgdk-pixbuf2.0-0 и 2.24.0-1ubuntu1  разные пакеты.
<baronos> only_you: mcabber
<only_you> спс
<shenmue> хм а ведь круче консолки это прямое замыкание проводов
<artus> shenmue, ненадо про прямое замыкание проводов )))
<andrex> shenmue: он просто не дописывает начало в конце и конец в начале текста можно к примеру сказать libgdk-pixbuf2.0-0ubuntu1 или libgdk-pixbuf2.24.0-1ubuntu1
<artus> shenmue, ато могу расказать как круто когда с нулевой шинки откручиваеш провод и только когда куснуло понимаеш что он был под нагрузкой ))
<shenmue> тогда не понял . если это один и тот же пакет почему именно такая версия должна быть установленна? или ставит то что есть?
<andrex> новее она, а позовисимостям больше или равно
<andrex> shenmue: апт почти или всегда ставит последние пакеты которые есть в репах
<andrex> если тебя что-то путает можешь поставить вручную, с указанием версии, если таковая ещё есть в репах
<shenmue> да мне так для общего развития. тем более http://paste.ubuntu.com/849038/ юзаю только аптитьюд
<andrex> ну как мне кажется аптитюд это надстройка над апт
<shenmue> неа
<shenmue> синаптик апт и аптитьюд друг от дружки не зависят
<shenmue> yet another blog about linux mint вот так человек назвал свой блог. правда использовал только первые буквы оО
<andrex> мда откуда ж ему знать что на русском это звучит не очень, если конечно он...
<shenmue> русский и сделал. там на сайте мяты
<andrex> Aptitude — оболочка для Advanced Packaging Tool
<andrex> такшто ненадо мне тут
<shenmue> ну или русско-пишущий
<andrex> также как и любой графический прибулд
<shenmue> Aptitude содержит встроенную игру «Сапёр» и пасхальное яйцо о коровах а-ля apt-get.
<shenmue> зато =)
<andrex> там продолжение апт гета
<shenmue> ну все равно аптитюьд удобнее. нинадо никаких кэш сёч запоминать. тем более две оболочки есть. и тэги
<andrex> про удобней не спорю
<[Raiden]> ключики поиска зато надо помнить, apt-cache ищет по имени и описанию если нет ключа -n , а аптитуд наоборот
<[Raiden]> и ключик\маска другие
<andrex> хы для поиска я аптитюд и не юзаю
<[Raiden]> После зиппера всё это кажется немного забавным )
<shenmue> в аптитюьд логи даже читабельнее
<shenmue> [Raiden] а вас сусестых не спрашивали =)
<shenmue> кстати нашел тут. winff простая такая оболочка на ffmpeg. для особо невтыкающих во все ключи ффмпега. куча пресетов есть
<[Raiden]> в общем тут 3 утилиты рпм рпмбуилд и зиппер решают все вопросы. Ну и четвертая osc - управление билдсервисом сборка\заливка.
<[Raiden]> в деб базед всё несколь запущенней. Наверное просто потому ,что он старее.
<shenmue> ну по моему это говорит об обратном
<shenmue> раз нужно 4 проги вместо одной что бы ставили пакеты
<shenmue> хотя сусе давно не юзал.
<[Raiden]> не что бы ставили , а для всего
<[Raiden]> набери  dpkg- и таб нажми
<shenmue> dpkg-reconfigure  только из всего знаю
<andrex> shenmue: winff использует примерно только половину опций ffmpeg, правда я в новых версиях не смотрел
<shenmue> не то что половину а наверное пару процентов
<shenmue> зато нужных самых
<shenmue> родителям фильмы кодирую на домашний двд. каждый раз подвохи встречаются. скоро спецом по ффмпегу стану
<Demar> посоветуйте прогу для нарезки треков mp3
<[Raiden]> купи им какой-нить плейер читающий любой формат с флешки
<[Raiden]> и не мучайся
<[Raiden]> вообще для создания двд есть DeVeDe гуй, очено простой
<[Raiden]> Demar: из консоли с указанием времени - ffmpeg , mencoder , в гуе - audacity
<[Raiden]> про ключи к консольным софтинам не ко мне
<[Raiden]> аудасити вообще редактор, может есть что-то более простое - не знаю. Затом там можно фейд сделать и ещё кучу эффектов
<shenmue> http://paste.ubuntu.com/849088/ вот что удобно
<shenmue> закинул в папку , наутро десяток фильмов готовых для записи .
<shenmue> пару минусов пока не обошел. это пробелы в именах. и когда звуковых дорожек полно.
<shenmue> ну и если указываешь через -target dvd то ффмпегу что то класть на параметры битрейта и прочего. вообще все игнорирует
<artus>  shenmue ls | grep " " | while read -r f; do mv "$f" `echo $f | tr ' ' '_'`; done дарю :D
<[Raiden]> ls | grep " "  можно поменять на find . -iname " "
<[Raiden]> а tr разьве меняет в файлах? вроде только в выводе на экран )
<artus> [Raiden], http://hastebin.com/reqagabole.md
<[Raiden]> а.. я туплю , подумал " " пример имени, а не пробел
<artus> в том то и дело )
<artus> вобщем оно работаеть) проверял )
<[Raiden]> ок
<shenmue> artus вначале скрипта впихнуть как я понял
<artus> shenmue, ну это у меня отдельный скрипт , тупо пробелы убирать, можеш в начало воткнуть
<artus> shenmue, можно еще и кирилицу на транслит поменять) вообще кошерно станет )
<shenmue> http://paste.ubuntu.com/849110/ =)
<artus> ^_^
<baronos> shenmue: O_o почему все barAnos пишут?))))
<shenmue> тебя не учили по чужим ссылкам лазить?
<andrex> baronos: слепые все
<andrex> кто пишет
<andrex> извиняюсь
<shenmue> baronos это артус виноват. все скрипт его
<baronos> хехе)
<shenmue> ls | grep "о" | while read -r f; do mv "$f" `echo $f | tr 'о' 'а'`; done
<shenmue> почти будет работать
<shelest> Hi there!
<[Raiden]> hi
<shelest> помогите новичку
<artus> shelest, по парку побегал и новичком стал ?
<shelest> задача: скачать все запаковыные в zip пдф-ки с сайтика http://www.intechopen.com
<shelest> пытаюсь решить с помощью: wget -r -A.zip http://www.intechopen.com
<shelest> но не работает чегой-та
<shelest> ЧЯДНТ?
<artus> все ))
<shelest> можно чуть более развернуто?
<artus> lynx -dump http://www.intechopen.com |grep 'zip$' |awk '{print $2}' > download && wget -i download
<artus> как то так
<shelest> ой проктология...
<artus> ток проканает это при наличии прямых линков
<shelest> увы нет
<shenmue> javascript:void(0); вместо прямых линков
<shelest> shenmue:  с джаваскриптом походит на правду, но вот куда это вставлять в том выражении?
<shelest> гугл выдает только маты что яваскрипт - зло
<shenmue> не знаю. гугл прав
<artus> :)
<[Raiden]> http://martys.typepad.com/blog/2012/02/so-you-want-to-keep-the-url-of-downloaded-file-eh.html
<artus> shenmue, intechopen.com/download/books/books_isbn/978-953-51-0049-2 <--- парсиш на предмет этих ссылок и их уже качаеш
<artus> shelest,
<artus> осталось дело за малым )) вытянуть собственно ссылки  )
<artus> хотя тяни вгетом все что в intechopen.com/download/books/books_isbn/* живет) там рассортируеш)
<shelest> о, чегото поперло качаться
<shelest> пока не знаю правда что
<artus> первая книжка по списку
<shelest> о, ну и укруто!
<shenmue> УК РФ
<artus> вобщем они все в /download/books/books_isbn/ лежат
<shenmue> качается
<shelest> что УК рф?
<shenmue> книги свободно-распространяемые? =)
<shelest> конечно
<shenmue> молодец копимист =)
<shelest> open access books вся фигня
<artus> не, всеравно надо парсить ссылки на книжки )
<shelest> увы, да, скачалась только первая
<shelest> где бы еще файло скачать, которое парсить?
<shelest> :(
<Onkeltem> Кто-нить знает как посмотреть из какого репозитария был установлен пакет?
<Onkeltem> С помощью apt
<shelest> я вот ни разу ни вебдевелопер -- не знаю как яваскрипт работает
<Onkeltem> shelest: замечатльно работает
<shelest> я верю.
<[Raiden]> можно посмотреть какая версия стоит и какие сейчас находятся в текущих подключнных репах
<Onkeltem> shelest: колбеки особенно доставляют
<[Raiden]> apt-cache policy name
<artus> shelest, вобщем сначала тебе надо выцепить /books/show/title/zzz, прйти по этому линку и оттуда вытянуть линк на /download/books/books_isbn/xxxx
<artus> shelest, гипотетически баш + сurl да grep с еще чем нить и можно получить линки ) практически - надо думать )
<Onkeltem> [Raiden]: да, версии показал, но никакой инфы о репах
<[Raiden]> разьве?
<Onkeltem> [Raiden]: я пытаюсь понять, откуда у меня google-chrome-stable
<[Raiden]> там после версии ещё строки
<baronos> Onkeltem: http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/ppa/google_chrome
 * shelest бьется головой об стену
 * Onkeltem бежит за пивом baronos'у
<Onkeltem> baronos: 17-я! А я всё на 15-ой сижу :)
<baronos> хехе)
<Onkeltem> А что за ubuntuupdates.org? Ему можно доверять?
<Onkeltem> Привык к ланчпадику
<baronos> угу
<Onkeltem> ок
<[Raiden]> мой ответ всетаки точнее. на убунтуупдатес может быть 1 версия ещё где-нить, а апт кажет только из подключенных
<Onkeltem> baronos: а что, тут через apt-addrepository нельзя добавить?
<[Raiden]> add-apt...
<Onkeltem> а, ну да
<baronos> там написанно как надо, адд-апт с ним не прокатит
<Onkeltem> baronos: ну, по-старому то я помню :) Но мне так нравится add-apt-repository... :)
<baronos> Onkeltem: один раз можно от привычки отойти поставить и забыть ;) я бэту юзаю, сидел на девелоп, но она сейчас глючит(
<Onkeltem> baronos: да, конечно можно :)
<Onkeltem> Я тут такой экстеншен нашел, что просто офигеть. Позволяет сохранять то, что корячишь в Developer Tools
<artus>  shelest curl www.intechopen.com |grep "/books/show/title/*"  , для затравочки так сказать )
<artus> shelest, curl www.intechopen.com |grep "/books/show/title/*" | grep class даже так ))
<shelest> О!
<shelest> круто!
<artus> shelest, дальще чистиш от мусора, складываеш в файлик, потом идеш курлом по списку из файлика и вытягиваеш уже последнюю ссылку ) которую и суеш вгету )
<artus> как гритцо баш сила )
<shelest> по такой комманде он вытягивает только первые 10 книжек
<shelest> :(
<artus> shelest, http://www.intechopen.com/index/index/page/2 и тд и тп
<artus> вобщем +1 к страничке  и понеслась )
<shelest> теперь надо бы это в баш скрипт запихать
 * Onkeltem установил и запустил i2p *FUCK YEAH*
<artus> @kick Onkeltem молодец , иди спать
<baronos> надо наверно тоже спать идти)
<Onkeltem> artus: вот что ты сразу, это ж такой мем :)
<Onkeltem> artus: и потом, спасибо за совет, но я решил сутки помарафонить
<artus> Onkeltem, с мемами в интернеты ) а стесь спокойное болото, нефиг его колыхать ))
<Onkeltem> ok :)
<artus> *p
<artus> *з
<artus> :)
<baronos> Onkeltem: биологические часы настраиваешь?))
<baronos> я когда сутки не сплю, значит часы биологические настраиваю, чтоб в 21.00 ложиться, точнее вырубаться, и в 7 утра просыпаться без будильника)
<Onkeltem> baronos: именно :)
<artus> baronos, я воть как то уже 2ю неделю не могу настроить их)
<baronos> artus: а надо всю нось не спать потом день не спать и вечером сам упадешь)))
<Onkeltem> я уже год их настраиваю
<artus> baronos, угу, ток я к 12ти здаюсь и вырубаюсь до 5-6 ввечера) и опять по новой )
<Onkeltem> у меня трабла, что если я дотягиваю до 12 часов следующего дня, то спать хочется настолько адово, что только пиво помогает. Так что к 21:00 я уже синий
<baronos> вот занять бы сейчас себя чем нить, то я бы тоже настраивал их))
<artus> Onkeltem, кстати да, ток пиво помогаеть продержатцо )
<Onkeltem> artus: ага. А я лишь недавно обратил внимание на тонизирующее действие пива.
<baronos> О_о не не не, это повышает давление, потом от этого утром головная боль, и спать хочеться еще немного, а если перележать то всё насмарку)
<Onkeltem> Но сегодня мне чит принесли - амфетамин. Никогда не пробовал, вот хочу затестить. Как раз думаю часов в 12 дня. Может раньше.
<artus> baronos, незнаю, с легкого перепоя просыпаюсь в 6ть утра как огурчик ) главное чтоб с легкого ))
<baronos> в квн на ночь уставиться что ли
<[Raiden]> в сусе забавная особенность. если скажем ест ьпакет поставленынй не из репов, и потом находится в репе, то предлогает обновить даже если в репе старее
<[Raiden]> заменить точнее, обновить не подходящее слово
<[Raiden]> после убунты это кажется несколько странным
<baronos> зиппер странный)) я всегда это знал))
<[Raiden]> в общем на вручную установленное тут надо сразу холд вешать, даже если в репах старее.
#ubuntu-ru 2013-02-11
<iFalkorr> Чечектотут
<iFalkorr> baronos: сегодня волкин дед возобновился
<aleksei`> всем ку
<misha777> ку-ку
<Hanno4ka> hi
<mdma> какой флеш нужно поставить в чтобы можно было в Стиме ролики просматривать
<andrex> с сайта адоба, либо никакой если не катит)
<Hanno4ka> так адоб же перестал подделривать линух
<mdma> с сайта адобе предлагает скачать флеш для браузера
<mdma> а в стиме пшут что нужна версия "для других браузеров"
<mdma> *пишут
<mdma> странно, пакет с 11м адобе у меня и так стоит
<Civil|2> Hanno4ka: они пока еще апдейтят 11.2 флеш
<Civil|2> Hanno4ka: просто перестали делать новые версии
<mdma> в обсчем если есть тут кто со стимом и у него играет видео отпишитесь )
<Hanno4ka> хм, по ходу они даже не просят выбрать браузер, а только ось и тип пакета...
<Hanno4ka> а вот для винды есть 2 варианта - для ie или для другого
<Hanno4ka> Civil|2 а вот аир для линуха уж точно на мажорную версию различается ((
<mdma> В стиме в мануале, скрины сделаны как раз из винды
<mdma> тот флеш который стоит у меня в системе их чем-то не устраивает
<mdma> ладно погуглю может оно еще ниукого в линухе не работает
<mdma> бета все таки
<Hanno4ka> у меня уж точно не работает
<Civil|2> Hanno4ka: флеш различается на 3 минорных версии уже. Хотя в хромиуме он свежий
<Civil|2> *хроме
<Hanno4ka> но я особо не гуглила
<JohnDoe_71Rus> mdma: стим нативный? они вроде фиксили клиента на предмет роликов. обнови стим
<Hanno4ka> Civil|2 то есть получается, что установив и обновляя хром можно получить в линухе более новые версии флеша. которые типа не поддерживаются на платформе?
<mdma> нативный в смысле не под вайном? да
<mdma> апдейты последние
<Civil|2> Hanno4ka: в хроме будет 11.5
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Hanno4ka: ты получишь флеш только для хрома
<Hanno4ka> JohnDoe_71Rus не, ну это понятно, что только для хрома
<Civil|2> Hanno4ka: у них с гуглом соглашение, гугл поддерживает линукс-порт чуть ли не сам, но они еще API сменили с NS на Pepper
<mdma> пойду ребутнусь
<Civil|2> а Pepper только в хроме пока что. Мозиловцы на Pepper говорят что мол фу, фигня это все, не будем и все тут ничего делать с ним
<Hanno4ka> "с NS на Pepper"..... моя твоя не понимать)))
<Civil|2> Hanno4ka: классическое NPAPI которое еще нетскейпом сделано было
<Civil|2> Hanno4ka: а гугл в хроме реализовал еще свое видение правильного API для плагинов
 * Hanno4ka смотрт как баран на новые ворота
<Civil|2> Hanno4ka: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NPAPI#PPAPI
<Hanno4ka> я не лезу в подобные дебри, оаботает и работает
<Civil|2> Hanno4ka: просто они реализовали на уровне API то, что в файрфоксе бегает на костылях
<Hanno4ka> Civil|2 ну значит, респект им за это )))
<Civil|2> Hanno4ka: но мозилла без особых объяснений сказало что свои костыли им дороже
<SergeyIT> тест
<ubuntuhelp> SergeyIT, Понг.
<Hanno4ka> Civil|2 мне тоже мои костыли дороги очень))) всегда жалко от них отказываться - это же столько наработок...
<iFalkorr> Hanno4ka: однажды могилке придется адаптировать либо пеперапи для себя, либо флеш для нетскейпапи
<iFalkorr> а пеппер уплагинить проще и документированней, чем самим допиливать флеш.у гугла ресурсов для этого больше
<iFalkorr> хех.я сломал 13.04
<iFalkorr> капитально сломал
<iFalkorr> самым каноничным образом сломал
<JohnDoe_71Rus> обновил?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> :)
<iFalkorr> JohnDoe_71Rus: ты знаааал:)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> угу
<iFalkorr> маленькая пищащая либца при обновлении падает в кернел паник:)
<Civil|2> iFalkorr: возможно мозилле с текущей архитектурой сложно впилить пеппер попросту
<iFalkorr> Civil|2: вообще нет. там религиозные догматы были. когда ядоб отказался пилить флешеньку было исследование на каком то тех ресурсе о том, насколько сложно впилить пепер в могилку
<iFalkorr> Civil|2: так что тут только упоротость команды фф
<Civil|2> iFalkorr: ну может и так
<iFalkorr> вот функциональность флеша перестанет поддерживаться старыми версиями - и могиллка прыгнет. если дистрибы раньше не напишут свой плагин для фф.
<Civil|2> iFalkorr: я боюсь они сделают pepper to ns wrapper
<iFalkorr> Civil|2: который будет жрать стопицот лишних ресурсов и это убъет ресурсолегкость мозилки:)единственный плюс. ну как плюс... сомнительный плюс
<Civil|2> iFalkorr: какая ресурсолегкость? Её уже нет
<Civil|2> да в общем не было особенно
<iFalkorr> в век дешевой оперативки добиватся снижения ресурсов, выгружая неиспользуемые вкладки из памяти - это моветон
<Osleg> бгг
<iFalkorr> Civil|2: есть. предельная полезность каждой новой вкладки больше, чем у хрома. при  пересечении порога в 20-30 вкладок ессесно
<iFalkorr> на 5-10 этого не заметить
<iFalkorr> хотя смотря что за вкладки
<iFalkorr> сайты сейчас совсем не умеют оптимизировать
<Civil|2> iFalkorr: оно со временем еще разжирается нехило
<Osleg> не не умеют
<Osleg> просто не хотят
<Osleg> а зачем
<Osleg> инет быстрый
<Osleg> компы тоже
<Civil|2> и хром и фф могут легко отожрать порядка 6гб памяти на 20 вкладках если их не закрывать долго
<Osleg> пусть работает 20мб жабаскрипта написанного индусами
<Osleg> ... и тд
<iFalkorr> Civil|2: ты хром бы обновил.а то твой 10 уже устарел
<iFalkorr> *фф
<Osleg> Civil|2: и фф тоже
<Civil|2> iFalkorr: последний раз на 16-ом смотрел
<iFalkorr> нынешний фф выгружает из памяти принудительно неиспользуемые вкладки
<Osleg> 40~ вкладок
<Osleg> 380мб
<Osleg> ЧЯДНТ
<iFalkorr> Civil|2: дык обнови
<iFalkorr> Civil|2: они недавно внедрили эту фичу
<Civil|2> iFalkorr: он обновлен, просто используется только для тех вещей, где не работает хромиум
<Osleg> а хром уйня тормознутая
<iFalkorr> Civil|2: правда назойливая.ибо подгружать вкладки обратно в память на слабом железе - заметен лаг
<Osleg> даже топовое железо тормозит
<Civil|2> поэтому там редко больше 2 вкладок
<iFalkorr> Osleg: у меня 1.3Ггц и не тормозит. ЧЯДНТ?
<Osleg> а уж то что они за каждым чихом к винту лезут вообще поубивал бы
<iFalkorr> Osleg: и винт никто не трогает.даже свопа нет. ЧЯДНТ?
<Osleg> ээ
<Civil|2> Osleg: у меня тут довольно слабое по нынешним меркам железо, хромиум вполне вменяемо работает
<iFalkorr> как мне довести хром до такого состояния, когда он тормозит?
<Osleg> это хром то винт не трогает?
<Osleg> и причем тут своп?
<iFalkorr> Osleg: ну буду честен:)я просто весь тмп и прочее перенес в оперативку:)
<Osleg> Civil|2: фф будет быстрее )
<Osleg> iFalkorr: что какбэ намекает
<Civil|2> Osleg: фф на особо корявых сайтах раньше любил лочится насмерть пока не поймет что js тормозной, а хром нет
<iFalkorr> Osleg: но остальное то?где тормоза на моем ультрабюджетном ноуте?
<Osleg> iFalkorr: так он из за обращений к диску тормозит
<Osleg> ;)
<baronos> хз, у меня на нетбуке хром быстрее работает в отличии от фф
<Osleg> у меня сейчас ССД таки хром летает
<Osleg> правда ФФ всё равно быстрее
<Osleg> я кстати говорю о хромиуме а не хроме
<Osleg> если имеет значение
<baronos> разницу только во флеше замечал
<Civil|2> baronos: флеш от хрома прикручивается к хромиуму на ура )
<Civil|2> baronos: как параметры "--ppapi-flash-path=/usr/lib/chromium-browser/PepperFlash/libpepflashplayer.so --ppapi-flash-version=11.5.31.101" соответственно с правильными путями до флеша
<Civil|2> и правильной версией
<Osleg> а в чём разница во флеше?
<baronos> дык разница только в отправке статистики, флеше и пдф.
<baronos> да блин он не встроен в него
<Civil|2> baronos: пдф тоже прикручивается )
<Hanno4ka> а вообще, зачем флеш?
<Osleg> помоему там ещё сэндбокс выключен в хромиуме
<baronos> тупо голый браузер без пдф, флеша и отправки стата
<mdma> возвращаясь к работе видео в стиме под линукснейтив клиентом
<mdma> http://www.dedoimedo.com/games/steam-linux-flash.html
<Civil|2> Hanno4ka: потому что некоторые сайты отображают информацию на флеше
<mdma> вот как пофиксить
<mdma> это из-за того что клиент 32х а система 64
<mdma> но возник вопрос
<Osleg> mdma: ты бы лучше нашёл как пофиксить запуск стим игр под бамблби/оптимус
<Hanno4ka> Civil|2 втопку такие сайты
<Civil|2> Hanno4ka: иногда это нужно по работе
<mdma> там предлагает автор кинуть либу из 32х пакета в папочку с плагинами мозиллы
<mdma> но ведь это заменит существующий линк на х64 либу
<Civil|2> Hanno4ka: еще зачастую всякие аплоадеры правильные делаются на флеше, которые умеют более одного файлика аплоадить и т.п. вкусности
<mdma> у меня весь фоеш после этого не похерится?
<mdma> *флеш
<iFalkorr> Osleg: имеет и еще как. хромиум и у меня тормозил
<iFalkorr> в отличие от хрома
<Osleg> ну вот может поэтому
<Osleg> у меня и выработалась ненависть к хромиуму :)
<Hanno4ka> Civil|2 ну я о том и спрашиваю, я кино не смотрю, файлообменник у меня один - ubuntu one, короче получается пофигу на флеш, зато левая реклама не отображается)))
<iFalkorr> http://d24w6bsrhbeh9d.cloudfront.net/photo/6552384_460s_v1.jpg
<Osleg> Hanno4ka: +1
<iFalkorr> простите, а гед вы рекламу находите?
<Osleg> iFalkorr: я когда сразу после армии был - работал в продажах, так мы клиентов так спаивали :)))
<iFalkorr> кекеке
<iFalkorr> злодейские мармалатки
<Civil|2> Hanno4ka: опять же по работе может быть нужно
<mdma> ну что ж в стиме видео заработало, посмотрим не поплохеет ли остальным приложениям от замены 64 разрядной либы на 32 ...
<Civil|2> mdma: правильнее было бы положить 32-х битную либу куда-нибудь в /usr/lib32 и делать на нее LD_PRELOAD например
<Civil|2> если само не подхватит
<mdma> хм, такого совета я и ждал когда спрашивал выше о правильности такй замены
<mdma> сейчас посмотрю
<Hanno4ka> mdma хм, а разве ты спрашивал про замену 64битной либы на 32битную либу у флеша?
<mdma> [11:55:10] <mdma> там предлагает автор кинуть либу из 32х пакета в папочку с плагинами мозиллы
<mdma> [11:55:24] <mdma> но ведь это заменит существующий линк на х64 либу
<mdma> [11:55:35] <mdma> у меня весь фоеш после этого не похерится?
<iFalkorr> mdma: ну и?ты спрашивал не похерится ли
<iFalkorr> ты не спросил, есть ли более правильный способ
<mdma> ienre jwtybk )
<mdma> шутку оценил
<Hanno4ka> ну вообще я согласно со скаем
<iFalkorr> а это не шутка:)это как живет канал. ты получаешь ответ именно на то, что спросил,а не что ты думал спросить:)
<mdma> я ответа не получил
<iFalkorr> mdma: да ладно. разве тебя не благословили на этот поступок?
<Hanno4ka> mdma потому что никто не пробовал такие извращения и результата, ссответственно, не знает
<mdma> *никто из присутствующих
<Hanno4ka> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<iFalkorr> *никто из присутствующих не удалял гланды через жопу //obvious_fix
<mdma> ладно лучше подскажите как её правильно заменить
<mdma> а то папка /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins есть
<mdma> а в /usr/lib32 нету папки позилла
<mdma> создать там такую же иерархию?
<baronos> а создать?
<mdma> а об этом и спросил
<mdma> я к тому что подхватит ли?
<iFalkorr> да ты хоть где создай. если лд_прелоад буш использовать правильно
<mdma> оказывается все немного проще, у стима есть возможность самостоятельно подключать плагины mkdir "~/.local/share/Steam/ubuntu12_32/plugins"
<mdma> скопировал работает
<Tmin10> Подскажите, что может быть такого, что внезапно перестал работать тачпад
<Tmin10> буквально вёл курсор и он замер, на клавиши тачпад тоже не реагирует...
<Hanno4ka> Tmin10 я знаю, он сломался)))
<artus> утра
<Tmin10> они разве ломаются?)
<Tmin10> кстати, забавно, что грузанув винду, тачпад немного поработал и тоже замер...
<Tmin10> наверное аппаратная ошибка, но можно ли как то программно это посмотреть?
<Hanno4ka> если что-то работает не так, как надо - оно сломано. это раз; любая система имеет свойство ломаться, это два
<artus> не факт
<artus> может ты просто не знаеш как оно должно раболтать правильно )
<Tmin10> lspci мышку не кажет, но вроде и не должен
<Tmin10> где ещё можно посмотреть?
<Hanno4ka> Tmin10: http://www.teh-pom.ru/statyi-po-remontu/remont-noutbukov/75-touchpad-not-working
<Tmin10> блин, по ссылке кликнуть нечем....
<Hanno4ka> Tmin10: а какой ноут хоть?
<Tmin10> eMachines нетбук
<Hanno4ka> И какая ось тоже скажи
<Tmin10> eM250
<artus> а причем тут lspci к мыше на ноуте? )) и вообще к мыше ))
<Tmin10> убунта 12.10
<Tmin10> я больше каманд железных не помню(
<baronos> steelpci
<artus> :D
<artus> Tmin10, lsusb и тама смотри
<artus> там и тач твой висеть должен
<Tmin10> тачпад на ps\2
<artus> это с какого такого перепуга?
<Tmin10> ну его так винда видела
<Tmin10> в юсб только камера и некое устройство acer inc
<baronos> аа у меня кстати так же было на убунту с нетбуком, вlightdm работает, как в иксы заходит стопорится. в кде и lxde работает отлично
<baronos> test
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Ну понг, и что?
<Tmin10> хм, может это поломка южного моста...
<Tmin10> было бы обидно...
<artus> обветшал
<Tmin10> ноуту года 3 всего...
<baronos> зайди в лайтдм погляди работает там или нет, через fn+F7 там по включай его
<Tmin10> блин, не могу без мышки, придётся доставать трофейную мышку от MS...
<Tmin10> вот так то лучше...
<Tmin10> В лайтдм тоже не работает...
<Tmin10> получается сам тачпад сломался?
<Hanno4ka> ну ты говорил, что в винде та же песня - значит дело в железе
<artus> вирусыы
<JohnDoe_71Rus> его еще вроде как можно отключить. либо в биосе либо в винде клавиатурным сокращением Fn+
<Tmin10> тыкал, не включается
<Tmin10> видимо разобрать и посмотреть придётся на тачпад, может шлейф перетёрло
<artus> это с какого перепуга?
<artus> скорей уж пайка отошла
<JohnDoe_71Rus> artus: а он его вечерами шелушит :)
<artus> а нефиг холодными зимними вечерами подергивать шлейф ))
<Hanno4ka> ну а что еще тогда подёргивать холодними зимними вечерами?
<artus> ну если есть предпосылки к оторвать - то наверно терпеть и не поддаватся
<Hanno4ka> ну вам то хорошо, у вас хоть шлейфы есть, а вот у меня их нету(
<artus> Hanno4ka, ну найди свободновесящий шлейф и его тереби :D
<baronos> а ты в pci втыкай :)
<Hanno4ka> да некогда искать, нужно изучать спецификации и воплощать все хотелки клиента)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Hanno4ka: а тебе надо исполнителя твоих хотелок? становись босом
<baronos> artus: я с гш забыл про альт+таб начисто :D
<Tmin10> так, это не шлейф)
<Hanno4ka> ну, мне до тимлида еще дорасти нужно
<Tmin10> сейчас опять грузанул винду, потыкался по настройкам драйвера
<artus> Hanno4ka, зачем? открываеш ип , набераеш исполнителей , профит ))
<Tmin10> если на настройки тыкнуть отмену, то тачпад работет секунды 3 и замирает
<Hanno4ka> artus ну им тогда зарплату платить нужно
<Tmin10> так-же реагирует на программное включение и отключение устройства
<artus> ну дык работой нагружай их )
<Civil|2> Hanno4ka: используй рабский труд китайцев )
<Tmin10> как думаете, почему так?
<Hanno4ka> Tmin10 слушай, а не возникает ли конфликт в драйверах под линухом и виндой?
<baronos> Tmin10: это драйвер симантек вроде
<artus> Tmin10, накрылся медным тазом , мож кандер где приплыл, может еще чего
<baronos> Шаага Биле
<Tmin10> одновременно в обоих операционках перестал работать...
<tagezi> всем привет
<Tmin10> artus: кандер это кондер?)
<Hanno4ka> просто вроде чёто был такой девайс \может видюха\, что виндовый драйвер писал там что-то в видюхю, линуксовский менял, а потом винда от этого в ступор входила)
<Hanno4ka> точно не мопню, так что звиняйте, если что
<Tmin10> нее, всё работало уже год как нормально...
<Hanno4ka> Tmin10 обновлялся?
<Tmin10> вроде бы нет...
<Hanno4ka> а вдруг...
<artus> Tmin10, ага, очепятка
<Tmin10> во время работы встало, вёл мышку и всё
<Tmin10> тут может и правда что-то с южным мостом...
<Tmin10> типа отдохнул и в первые секунды после включения заработал
<Hanno4ka> Tmin10 угу, устаёт очень...
<Hanno4ka> http://static.diary.ru/userdir/1/7/8/3/178304/46339748.jpg
<Hanno4ka> вот скажите, пожалуйста, ubuntu phone собирается быть оптимизированна под samsung galaxy {какой-то там смартфон}. она будет работать под samsung galaxy note, который планшет?
 * snql созывает команду на корабль, который вот вот отправится на необитаемый остров. Hanno4ka где же ты?
<Civil|2> Hanno4ka: nobody knows
<Hanno4ka> snql я тут, а что?
<Hanno4ka> а чего он убежал? Оо
<SergeyIT> на остров же
<SergeyIT> но не найдет такого - как только доберется, он станет обитаемым... придется дальше искать
<Hanno4ka> SergeyIT да ты блин такую мега филосовскую тему поднял....
<SergeyIT> логика... ты как программист должна понимать всю абсурдность этой затеи
<JohnDoe_71Rus> SergeyIT: ты как здравомыслящий человек должен понимать что сморозил глупость :)
<Hanno4ka> SergeyIT ды мне прям глаза открыл)) как же я раньше то об этом не подумала?
<SergeyIT> JohnDoe_71Rus, все великое начинается с глупости
<JohnDoe_71Rus> SergeyIT: угу. snql не уточнил будет ли высадка на остров и тем более его заселение. А так, круиз в заповедник
<SergeyIT> постановки задачи не было... и спецификации тоже... мыслю пока из общих соображений
<JohnDoe_71Rus> так общее тоже не подразумевает иных действий
<SergeyIT> из общих - НА остров и К острову - чувствуете разницу?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> SergeyIT: из морского, ПЛАВАТЬ и ХОДИТЬ разницу понимаете?
<SergeyIT> по-военной специальности я из морских
<JohnDoe_71Rus> :)
<andrex> опа
<baronos> хы
<baronos> у нас завелся крот
<andrex> дада
<Hanno4ka> так кикните его)), а то будет продавать корпорации зла\добра инфу
<andrex> kick кроть)
<andrex> не кикаеться
<baronos> http://goo.gl/hvYI4
<andrex> жрущее всякую дрянь по ночам
<Hanno4ka> ^_^ nya
<baronos> не пукай тут
<Hanno4ka> baronos слыш ты...
<iFalkorr> Hanno4ka: он прав. ты в приличном обществе
<Hanno4ka>  :'(  злые вы, уйду отвас
<baronos> вроде ушла, не? :)
<kpoT1> я не торгаш, чтобы продавать !
<iFalkorr> baronos: да ладно. извинись перед ней:)ты был злой
<iFalkorr> kpoT1: рад за тебя. но всем пофиг
<[Raiden]> что тут за лозунги?
<[Raiden]> kpoT1: у тебя какой-то не капиталистический подход
<kpoT1> не ну, не надо разводить духан просто :)
<kpoT1> капиталисты они же .....
<baronos> Hanno4ka: ты уж прости, со всеми такое бывает :)
<kpoT1> вот если взглянуть на классиков дела, вот это были ребята
<kpoT1> смит, рикардо, марк, срафа
<kpoT1> а потом еще и леонтеф (только не тот, что певец) :))
<Hanno4ka> baronos ладно уж, так и быть))))
 * baronos забыл выключить передачик параллельного мира
<baronos> Hanno4ka: ;)
<iFalkorr> Hanno4ka: baronos а теперь поцелуйтесь:)
<kpoT1> вот, а потом капиталисты взяли идеи маркса и что они сделали ?
<kpoT1> ну вот кто мне скажет ?
<Hanno4ka> iFalkorr ща, канешне, аж три раза
<[Raiden]> http://www.linux.org.ru/gallery/screenshots/8821311?cid=8834080
<andrex> baronos, с духами общалсо?
<baronos> iFalkorr: я начинаю чувствовать, что мною кто то управляет O_o
<iFalkorr> Hanno4ka: ессесно:) русская традиция
<kpoT1> правильно, они все усвоили и сделали из идей маркса "кучу", чтобы простой люд ничего не понимал, а они получали с этого читую прибыль
<baronos> andrex: с Марксом и Д'Артаньяном кофе пил.
<kpoT1> :)
<baronos> kpoT1: отличный маркетингоый ход, че продаешь?
<baronos> какие грибы?
<kpoT1> ничего, покамесь только впитываю знания макроэкономики и экономики в целом
<kpoT1> готовлюсь к сессии
<kpoT1> :)
<baronos> а это Ubuntu Russian - Official IRC channel | Прочтите правила: http://goo.gl/ef85w
<baronos> и Ubuntu не продаётся
<kpoT1> а как же каноникал ?
<kpoT1> и ее товары и услуги ?
<kpoT1> :)
<iFalkorr> kpoT1: и каноникал не продается.у марка хватит денег в жизни
<Hanno4ka> canonical != ubuntu
<baronos> Ubuntu распространяется, а деньги берут чисто за болванку.
<kpoT1> да то понятно, что чему ровняется и где нет, а вот товары с убунту расходяться не плохо (жду выпуска Ubuntu Phone ) =)
<Hanno4ka> а я вот пару раз заказывала на полную халявку диски)))
<[Raiden]> Бизнес бывает косвенный. 2 морковки бсплатно , а третья по цене четырех со скидкой 25%
<[Raiden]> как-то так
<baronos> iFalkorr: поставил я вчера этот ланчер, ниче так только на мелком экране ппц неудобно :(
<iFalkorr> baronos: аааа мне все еще лень ставить
<kpoT1> хехе, бизнес ! :)
<kpoT1> мне вот все доказательство джереми Зигеля покоя не дает, ведь это сколько денег можно было срубить, если бы о никому ничего не рассказал
<[Raiden]> Например айфон4 можно получить совершенн обесплатно, но оплатив контракт вы потратите около 750-1000$
<kpoT1> вернее это парадокс (математический)
 * iFalkorr кажется, что оффтоп должен быть либо смешным, либо хоть немного в тему канала
<[Raiden]> если в сша
<kpoT1> лана, не оффтоплю больше
<kpoT1> думал может кому интересно будет
<kpoT1> ну если не интересно то тогда буду молчать
<[Raiden]> А распространения своего дистра по сути тот же бесплатынй айфон и свероятностью 50на50 что выстрелит
<[Raiden]> ну т.е. что будет какая-то прибыль
<iFalkorr> в этом ошибка людей. они думают, что они интересны кому-нибудь
<[Raiden]> )
 * andrex не думаеть
<[Raiden]> Поэтому у нас и нету 1 линукса.
<kpoT1> а разве все люди всем не интересны ?
<SergeyIT> джунгли...
<baronos> у меня 1 линукс, это у Райдена их туча, хотя на один меньше тепеерь суся удалил походу :D
<iFalkorr> kpoT1: по умолчанию всем людям интересны только они
<andrex> всем на всех пофиг в большинстве своем)
<kpoT1> ну тут я с тобой (iFalkorr) не согласен
<iFalkorr> baronos: ччч. не говори ему, что люди могут жить без проблем не бегая по дистрам. ты сломаешь его маленький мир:)
<kpoT1> думаю из любого правила можно найти исключение
<iFalkorr> kpoT1: рад за тебя. но вот фокус: мне не интересно это:)
<NoOova> Скай скай,, совсем опопсел
<andrex> kpoT1, тебя машина собьет, к тебе появится интерес, чисто на ютуб выкласть и поржать)
<baronos> iFalkorr: фас :D
<kpoT1> у каждого человека есть свое мнение, кому интересно, а кому нет
<kpoT1> не стоит говорить сразу глобально
<iFalkorr> andrex: на ютюбе этого много:) тут надо добавить каких-нибудь фокусов, трюков там акробатических:)иначе будет не трендовое видео
<kpoT1> и выражать мнение каждого
<[Raiden]> http://img11.nnm.ru/d/f/9/f/d/f222e970eaec53acdc76421441e.jpg - я думаю мы готовы к олимпиаде :)
<[Raiden]> Люди больше всего интересны тем кто выше по пищевой цепочке.
<SergeyIT> а причем здесь мы?
<[Raiden]> )
<kpoT1> :)
<iFalkorr> наша страна не будет жить хорошо.
<iFalkorr> чтобы печатать тексты на работу взяли компы... 6 ядер, 4гб оперативы,500гб жестких. а хватило бы офисных компов по 6 тыр за штуку
<SergeyIT> это ты о чем?
<iFalkorr> SergeyIT: о "роисся вперде" и прочих целевых тратах бюджета
<andrex> кстати да бывает
<andrex> не разумная трата ресурсов
<SergeyIT> iFalkorr, забудь о бюджете - это не управляемо нами
<iFalkorr> SergeyIT: хочешь еще пример? в црб взяли машину. выделили деньги. по коду финансового обеспечения субсидий. 5 лямов потратили на скорую. и вот уже год стоит и не используется. почему?потому что по этому коду ее и обязаны записать.а
<iFalkorr> выделять бензин по нему нельзя.а без бензина машина не едет. и вот ситуация. отчитались о закупке в црб скорой помощи за 5 лямов. ктото получил премию за развитие медицины.а по факту - нифига не сделано, только деньги потрачены
<SergeyIT> iFalkorr, да таких примеров тьма
<iFalkorr> SergeyIT: так что если слушаешь новости вида "выделено стокато лямов, закуплено столько то" - значит снова в мире истрачены деньги на воздух
<SergeyIT> iFalkorr, если бы на воздух... а то на дерьмо какое-нибудь и мы дышим этим
<iFalkorr> baronos: хммм. сегодня у меня в списке только серия стар ворс и ходячих мертвецов... интересно, как быстро закончатся стар ворс?:)
<SergeyIT> iFalkorr, и ты смотришь эту галиматью?
<baronos> iFalkorr: завтра ходячих гляну :)
<iFalkorr> SergeyIT: ты смотришь телевизор?
<SergeyIT> поглядываю
<iFalkorr> SergeyIT: ну тогда тебе не в чем меня упрекнуть:)по сравнению с тобой - я белый и пушистый:)
<baronos> iFalkorr: кстати, а ты че не в армии то?
<iFalkorr> baronos: а чтоб я там забыл
<baronos> хз, просто ты помню говорил, что забрать должны
<SergeyIT> в звездные войска его не берут
<kpoT1> ))
<[Raiden]> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=riJK9qzyQg4
<andrex> xD
<Scrimmer> бр
<Scrimmer> мерзкий день
<Hanno4ka> а у меня клёвый - пришла на работу, а на столе цветочки стоят ^_^
<Scrimmer> чужие
<artus> а  у тебя на них алергия, и теперь ты распухла и покрылась пятнами, так?
<artus> :D
<iFalkorr> если бы у меня на столе стояли цветочки внезапные - я бы спросил, какая сволочь вломилась в мой кабинет
<Hanno4ka> ненене. они стоят в моей конфетной вазе
<artus> вместе с землей?
<Hanno4ka> и вообще, они искусственные
<iFalkorr> artus: это девичьи цветочки.они растут в конфетах и поливаются радугой
<artus> Hanno4ka, из магазинки ритуальных услуг? ))
<Hanno4ka> artus скорее из свадебных)))
<Hanno4ka> я их правдв сама покупалп
<Hanno4ka> в субботу была фотосессия с ними
<baronos> осталось скушать радугу и покакать бабочками
<artus> ага сама же покупала, в своей же вазе, где приятность то?
<Hanno4ka> artus я их оставила у фотографа, а не в своей вазе :P
<artus> вобщем тебе твою каку и вернули )
<Hanno4ka> baronos бабочка тоже есть, вот. сидит на одном из цветочков)))
<Scrimmer> пщ
<baronos> Hanno4ka: фото на базу, я хочу поглядеть как выглядит выкаканая бабочка которая была продуктом из радуги :D
<Hanno4ka> baronos фото пока еще не отфотошопили)))
<artus> baronos, ну хоть не документальную сьемку процесса запросил )
<Hanno4ka> но бабочки там нету))
<baronos> artus: хыхы ЖВ
<baronos> :D
<Hanno4ka> а я только что нашла прикольную фичу вин7
<baronos> format C:?
<iFalkorr> ууууу
<iFalkorr> следующая серия будет еще круче:)судя по промо в конце серии
<baronos> да ну тя
<Hanno4ka> нет, нажмите клавишу вин + стрелочки
<artus> Hanno4ka, неработает у меня )
<iFalkorr> baronos: дык качал бы:)за 10 часов ты бы уже закачал
<baronos> iFalkorr: свят свят, я завтра скачаю и буду смотреть :)
<Hanno4ka> artus а ты уверен, что ты под вин работаешь? может. ты под убунтой?
<iFalkorr> Hanno4ka: бойан
<artus> Hanno4ka, ну не под убунтой это факт :D
<Hanno4ka> iFalkorr те баян, а я не знала
<baronos> Hanno4ka: а че должно быть там?
<baronos> у меня не работает
<Hanno4ka> вин+вверх = развернуть активное окно\
<Hanno4ka> вин + вниз = свернуть в окно или свернуть на панель задач
<SergeyIT> и помыть
<baronos> а оно не разворачивается стремная фича
<Hanno4ka> а влево вправо = прилепить окно к краю
<baronos> а ты в убунту это делала?
<iFalkorr> ладно. походу до релиза 13.04 придется уйти на венду:)
<SergeyIT> зачем?
<baronos> iFalkorr: тавай, тут фича классная есть винкей+арроу лефт ок райт :D
<Hanno4ka> 17:24    Hanno4ka	а я только что нашла прикольную фичу вин7
<iFalkorr> Hanno4ka: ты контрол+алть+стрелочки понажимай
<iFalkorr> baronos: после того, как я сломал 13.04 совсем
<iFalkorr> переставлять лень
<Hanno4ka> iFalkorr  у меня нету кучи рабочих столов тут
<baronos> у меня стоит вин7 да и не парюсь, инет надыбаю дройда запилю
<iFalkorr> Hanno4ka: а ты понажимай
<Hanno4ka> iFalkorr а толку то? ничего не делается
<iFalkorr> Hanno4ka: совсем?ты сломала венду
<Hanno4ka> iFalkorr нууууу, поломаное г-но сломать сложно хД
<iFalkorr> Hanno4ka: ну а ты сломала венду. тыж не ломала ладу
<iFalkorr> или российскую политику
<Scrimmer> win8 норм
<Hanno4ka> Scrimmer ну не знаю, наш сеошник поставил и облевался))
<Scrimmer> дело вкуса. но минимализм + быстродействие делают свое дело
<Scrimmer> имхо - самое норм решение из всех веток win
<andrex> я хоть не жава прогер и не сеошник и темболее не дезайнер я облевался тож
<iFalkorr> Scrimmer: будь у меня сенсорный ноут - я бы согласился
<Scrimmer> ну хз. вам пуск не понрваилсо?
<Scrimmer> точнее, его отсутствие ? )
<iFalkorr> причем тут пуск?
<andrex> мне все не понравилось, как настроики расположены и все все все кроме скорости работы
<baronos> меня и так квадраты в жизни окружают, живу в ящике, смотрю ящик, похоронят в ящике еще и ОС будет из мелких ящиков прямоугольных
<artus> baronos, и в коробоче ездиш )
<baronos> artus: да )
<iFalkorr> artus: купи масасыкл
<artus> бери лисапедку, буш на треугольниках с кругами катацо
<artus> iFalkorr, дорого , тот который хочу (((
<iFalkorr> artus: как я тя понимаю
<baronos> и похоронят кремировав в круглой вазе будут хранить :D
<artus> iFalkorr, ибо неубитый трансальп на 650 кубииков фиг найдеш за адекватные деньги
<andrex> baronos, я спец попрошу квадратную чтоб тебе сделали))
<baronos> andrex: злой ты :D
<andrex> да я таков
<Scrimmer> вовацп
<Scrimmer> ой, воцап
<Scrimmer> теперь даже как то неловко
<andrex> пацак ты куды)
<iFalkorr> вовацп:)это крутое имя
<Scrimmer> чо как
<baronos> сорок как? это что значиит
<iFalkorr> baronos: это молоко+рыба+огурцы
<iFalkorr> baronos: че мне нравится, так это голосовой поиск в дроиде:)
<baronos> iFalkorr: ага, и писаьт отлично в чатах им
<iFalkorr> baronos: не совсем. он не понимает знаков препинания
<baronos> iFalkorr: а что такое знаки препинания а то такие слова не знакомые но где то видел :D
<iFalkorr> Совсем не понимает
<iFalkorr>  примеру это вопрос
<Scrimmer> о народ обленился
<Scrimmer> уже текст ввести не может
<Scrimmer> голосовой ввод им подавай, знаки препинания, вопросительные знаки
<SergeyIT> вчера Валли по телевизору показывали - к этому и идет
<Hanno4ka> SergeyIT: не, нифига, в ближайшие лет 50 заставить хоть как-то адекватно думать эту кучу металлолома невозможно
<Hanno4ka> я вообще не верю в ии
<iFalkorr> Hanno4ka: в мире нет и обычного интеллекта, а уж про ии говорить...
<mdma> "<Hanno4ka> я вообще не верю в ии" я уже представил себе через 40 лет ТОК ШОУ, которое ведет думающий робот-ведущий цитирует подобные фразочки а смешанная аудитория из роботов и человеков дружно смеется
<SergeyIT> я не про ии, а про инвалидов в колясках
<mdma> ах да, еще сексуальная человеко-блондинка ему ассистирует
<iFalkorr> видео в тему
<iFalkorr> если мой комп отстормозится
<iFalkorr> нтфс-3г отжирает кучу процессорного времени
<andrex> cytcb hfpltk ynac)
<andrex> снеси раздел нтфс)
<iFalkorr> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JfISION1vwg
<iFalkorr> вооот
<iFalkorr> andrex: это не мой хард. это рабочий. через внешнюю коробку
<andrex> пичалька, что сказать то...
<iFalkorr> http://d24w6bsrhbeh9d.cloudfront.net/photo/6556221_460s.jpg
<iFalkorr> ооооужас:)
<andrex> айфонама
<andrex> ?
<baronos> а че не так? :D
<iFalkorr> baronos: никогда не позволяй сири забывать о приличиях и переходить в панибратство:)
<baronos> Ж)
<baronos> зачем машина по уборке дорог ездит в восем вечара под +15 ни грязи, ни дождя, ни снега...
<artus> бензинку по плану жжет
<iFalkorr> baronos: а ты что хотел, чтобы она трудилась по уборке дорог?
<iFalkorr> baronos: как платят, так и работаем
<baronos> та ппц, поду винца жахну
<iFalkorr> хех. ooooh sweet irony. читаю новость о том, что гуглоридер не работает с восскресенья... в гуглоридере
<iFalkorr> наутилус не мог стать хуже, чем был.
<iFalkorr> они удалили статус бар.и вот пытаюсь переименовать файл.но не вижу символы, которые хочу удалять, потому как вместо статус бара теперь всплывающий подсказк поверх файлов
<iFalkorr> а это последний файл в списке и он, у чудо, находится внизу списка. там, где возникает эта самая подсказка
<iFalkorr> baronos: почему гноморазрабы такие упоротые?
<baronos> iFalkorr: встретишь их от меня такой же вопрос задай ;)
<[Raiden]> ураган же был, и кокс развеял над сша.
<[Raiden]> из коментов с опеннета
<baronos> iFalkorr: хочу быстрей дройда на пс и ноут :)
<iFalkorr> baronos: хехе:)а я смешать дройда с хромоосью для десктопа:)
<iFalkorr> или сенсорный ноут с вин8
<baronos> iFalkorr: хромо ось на пс в кернель паник идет
<iFalkorr> у меня убунта в кернел паник идет:)
<baronos> iFalkorr:  я знаю что от рута можно в эму. терминале дройда установить apk файл просто набрав pm install *.apk :) теперь мне не нужны убунты, демьяны и федоры с гномами, кде и т.д.)))
<iFalkorr> а я знаю, что мне пофиг на апк, все что мне надо я поставил с маркета
<iFalkorr> :)
<baronos> бывает кастом прошивки не ставят файл манагер, вот и приходится выкручиватся)
<baronos> ну и маркет
<Hanno4ka> а вы на андроид даже что-то ставите? Оо
<iFalkorr> baronos: пофиг на кастом. тока заводская, тока софткор
<Hanno4ka> я на смартфоне только звоню, раз в месяц, и еще реже смски пишу/читаю
<baronos> iFalkorr: заводскую lg еще на дройд 2.2.2 забросил, а энтузиасты портировали 4.2.1
<iFalkorr> мне хвататет моей заводской 4.0.4 и  готовящегося официального обновления 4.1
<Onkeltem> А привет!
<baronos> А передает привет, она сейчас у Б :)
<Scrimmer> страсти наколяются
<Onkeltem> У меня как обычно оффтопик, но зато по математике. Задачка. http://pastebin.ca/2312883  Интересуют с практической выгодой
<Onkeltem> интересуюсь*
<Onkeltem> Туплю второй час
<Scrimmer> забавно
<Scrimmer> никто в доту не хочет ?
<Scrimmer> подарю инвайты
<baronos> Scrimmer: надо еще 16 инвайтов?
<Scrimmer> у самого 18
<Scrimmer> я в доту месяца 2 или 3 назад играл
<Onkeltem> Я сначала просто сделал так: 24 × значение_в_процентах / 100. Но погрешность округления тут же породила лишную целую часть :(
<Onkeltem> Эх, где мои молодые годы! Сейчас бы какого-нить школьника из физмата озадачить, думаю за минуту бы придумал :)
<Scrimmer> а я думал, что я тут самый оффтопер
<Scrimmer> а оно вот оно как
 * Onkeltem смотрит с презрением!
<Onkeltem> :)
 * artus смахнул пыль с мухобойки
 * Onkeltem сделал вид, что не причём
<Scrimmer> artus: го дота или боишсо ?
<artus> Scrimmer, не, я не игрок
<Onkeltem> Но я стараюсь сохранять околонаучную атмосферу :)
<Scrimmer> artus: рак (:
<artus> Onkeltem, ненадо ляля )
<artus> Scrimmer, краб :D
<Scrimmer> скорей уж креведко
<baronos> artus: ничо, создадим клан crabs, заработаем кучу миллионов и утрем нос этим "отцам" доты :D
<[Raiden]> gnoms
<[Raiden]> )
<markmx> бразы, а mail на домашнем компе нагло слать почту могет? ато сам себе на яндекс пробую заслать письмецо с полем from и ничего не приходит
<vpol> nullmailer настрой
<baronos> а в дота люди наврено относятся плохо к тем у кого знак зодиака рак
<markmx> что?
<markmx> я краб по зодиаку
<baronos> Я к вашему костру присяду тоже))) Тепло у вас, ласково... Сердце радуется, тянется к родным, понимающим))
<markmx> поставил укол болденона перед сном?
<baronos> болденона - это что?
<markmx> Тысячи игроков выступают одновременно против друг друга. Для игры Вам нужен лишь обычный браузер. - на сервере зарегано всего 270 юзеров, онлайн от силы 3-5, причем один из них мой бот....
<vpol> baronos: анаболический стероид :)
<markmx> это то, чем ты вероятно передознулся и тебя прет от тестостерона :)
<vpol> markmx: тогда уж лучше сустанон :)
<vpol> от него штырит
<markmx> костры, ласково, раки, доты
<baronos> ~:)
<markmx> ну тут вижу смазанный эффект, казеин + болденон, и баронос одобрел
<vpol> :)))
<baronos> винцо видать с добавкой, вчера перло как то неоднозначно :)
<markmx> если сывороточный ОН растворять не в молоке а в вине....
<markmx> линукс в очередной раз сделал меня ленивым
<markmx> раньше в игрушку интересно было играть, считал материал, флот, постройки
<markmx> счас азпулил в крон, и само все делается... зайдешь посмотришь очередь задач... блин и делать то вроде невего, все машинка уже заказала за тебя
<Sergey_IT> тест
<ubuntuhelp> Sergey_IT, Понг.
<[Raiden]> минтовцы рекомедуют делать апгрейд минта путем бекапа выбора софта и данных и установкой новой версии
<[Raiden]> Что в общем делаю и я с убунтой почти каждый релиз )
<[Raiden]> http://community.linuxmint.com/tutorial/view/2
<Scrimmer> Райден доров
<[Raiden]> привет
<Sergey_IT> привет рекламщику
<jlewka> всем привет
<jlewka> Нечего не сломал) Все работает!)
<[Raiden]> поздравляю
<[Raiden]> 63% жителей штата техас имеют избыточный вес или ожирение.
<Scrimmer> это ты щасна что намекаешь ? )
<[Raiden]> Просто говорю то что попалось. Фильм попался  на ютубе, сначала мнение русской об американцах, а рядом валялся: самые толстые дети в мире
<Sergey_IT> по мнению (британских ученых) пользователя райдена информация в сети правдива на 100%
<[Raiden]> американский Документальный фильм  об американских детях  скорее всего правдив выше чем на 50%
<Sergey_IT> райден, кончай читать желтую прессу
<[Raiden]> Не хочу, она интересная.
<[Raiden]> и кина нету
<Sergey_IT> а фильм проплачен компаниями, занимающимися похуданием
<[Raiden]> ))
<[Raiden]> А  голивудские филмьы с супермоделями проплачены макдольдсом.
<Sergey_IT> если они снимаются в макдональдсах
<[Raiden]> Пока смотрю про несчастных жирдяев, попробую в виртуалке обновить минт 12 до 14 путем замены сорслиста
<Sergey_IT> [Raiden], а не боишься, что зависнет на 13-ой версии?
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> нет, в сорслисте же нету 13 версии
<Sergey_IT> если что то может случиться, то обязательно случится
<[Raiden]> то что ты сказал не может.
<snql> это штука капризная линукс, при обновлении обычно кде отваливается про дистр вообще предсказать невозможно
<snql> -_-
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> ну вы просто ходячие легенды.
<[Raiden]> Кстати я забыл сказать что  обновляю кде версию минта.
<[Raiden]> до синамона руки так и не догли, хватило описаний\видео
<[Raiden]> http://itmages.ru/image/view/890990/502548bd
<[Raiden]> глаавный  герой фильма сбросил 30кг за лето. ) Хэппиэнд
<[Raiden]> за пол года*
<Sergey_IT> у тебя проблемы с весом?
<Sergey_IT> вообще-то хорошего человека должно быть много
<[Raiden]> У меня нет
<jlewka> количество вкладок, пугает...
<[Raiden]> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wJuAFW-6OD4
<Scrimmer> чтото грустно тут
<Scrimmer> один райден тут атмосферу разбавляет (:
<Sergey_IT> так все работает
<Scrimmer> что все?
<Sergey_IT> все что надо
<jlewka> надо сломать значит тогда
<Scrimmer> без б
<Scrimmer> это мы умеем :)
<Sergey_IT> работает - не трогай
<jlewka> американцем над инет сломать, заодно похудеют...
<jlewka> ломать с пользой)
<Sergey_IT> ага, больше есть будут и еще толще станут
<[Raiden]> Когда кончатся все развлечения - посмотрите фильм выше. Красивые виды,если вам текст не интересен.
<[Raiden]> )
<Scrimmer> Ребят, а как на 1ом компе в убунте открыть сразу 2 акка скайпа?
<jlewka> skype ;sudo skype ?)
<Scrimmer> красавчик
<[Raiden]> Так анверное нет, sudo бе опций не меняет $HOME
<jlewka> хм... у меня работало вроде =\
<Scrimmer> да че, зашло
<Scrimmer> все ок
<Scrimmer> Теория большого взрыва от Куража вышла
<artus> ну да, adduser user test и sudo -u test skype это ж так пичально, даеш скайп от рута
 * Onkeltem воет: ох уж этот Лурк. Как обычно: зашел на минутку, остался на час....
<Scrimmer> фу, сеня ноготь на пальце резали, с двух сторон
<Scrimmer> ючеп
<Scrimmer> бяка*
<Scrimmer> artus: хочешь фотку скину?
<jlewka> artus,  хм... в моих руках такая конструкция почему то ни когда не работала(
<[Raiden]> Мистика и  всякая религия на каналах линукс от незнания порой поражает
<jlewka> ^_^
<artus> jlewka, xhost + && sudo -u test "/usr/bin/skype" если так лень головой подумать ))
<artus> jlewka, http://dl.dropbox.com/u/4696871/pic/2013-02-11_shot.png
<jlewka> вот бы все мои вопросы ты объяснялись )))
<jlewka> так*
<Scrimmer> [Raiden]: мне нравится, что системный монитор в кде не кушает проц
<Scrimmer> всего 1%, вместо 10-15 на гноме
<[Raiden]> их там два на самом деле, есть ещё примерно такой же как в гноме. Точнее точно такой же, только там можно добавлять свои вкладки со своими индикаторами мониторинга
<[Raiden]> вот такой тоже проц кушает
<artus> в крысе тож не кушает )
<[Raiden]> да, в последние месяцы юза гном2 я юзал там диспетчер процессов от хфце. Ибо гномовский задолбал )
<[Raiden]> http://itmages.ru/image/view/891031/a02fb2ed  своя вкладка, процесс создания
<[Raiden]> Scrimmer: когда нужен список процессов только что бы убить или стату глянуть, дави ctrl+esc
<[Raiden]> во ттакой вариант почти ничего не ест
<[Raiden]> в общем , как можете видет в кде даже системный монитор более функциональный.  Как можно был осделать такой как в гноме имея опыт и столько лет - я не знаю. Если только...
<[Raiden]> Если только они не пытались сделать копию вин хп
<[Raiden]> или 98
<eGGshke> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<eGGshke> ![ls/mc/man/fdisk]
<UNIm95> eGGshke:  да ты издеваешься
<tagezi> не, он флудит )
<eGGshke> ??
<eGGshke> sorry :)
<tagezi> кстати, http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/ не пашет
<[Raiden]> если нико не поправит, потом поправлю, сча лень
<[Raiden]> кто*
<UNIm95> http://tech.onliner.by/2013/02/11/linux-for-kaspersky
<UNIm95> Совсем касперыч не палиться
<artus> пишут ос на которой заработают вирусы? ))
<Scrimmer> аниме ня ^_^
<Scrimmer> tagezi: ночи тебе ;)
<Scrimmer> [Raiden]: а за ctrl + esc спс
<tagezi> да касперский вообще никогда не парился ))
<tagezi> Scrimmer, и тебе ночи )
<Scrimmer> ;)
<Scrimmer> че, как оно ? )
<tagezi> да нормально.. сижу смотрб фильм рейдена без звука, местами очень красиво )
<[Raiden]> лол
<Scrimmer> забавно
<tagezi> да не, реально красиво
<jlewka> ага, посмотрел минут 40
<jlewka> красиво)
<[Raiden]> Я всетаки надеялся что кто-то будет слушать текст )
<Scrimmer> а чо ч опосмотреть
<tagezi> [Raiden], я пытался, первые минут 10, потом надоела эта чушь, видно, либо переводчик савсем лох, либо автор, но скорее всего оба нифига непонимают в экологии
<[Raiden]> Я не увидел там чушь, уж простите ) Ледники и правда тают и т.д.
<Scrimmer> А правительство и правда дальше пилит налоги честных граждан, говоря что етого не делают
<[Raiden]> Про деньги там тоже немного есть )
<tagezi> [Raiden], ледники тают не из-за парниковых газов )) просто кончается ледниковый период, и это нормально.. кроме того, на самом деле, ледники не везде тают, а кое где наоборот нарастают )
<[Raiden]> возможно. Н окрупные изменения замечены в тоже время когда появился рост индустриализации и т.д.
<[Raiden]> да и фильм не только про ледники )
<[Raiden]> в прочем оффтопик
<tagezi> [Raiden], у меня жена эколог, она мне года 3 вставляла мозг на место, что б я такую чушь не слушал ))) но ты прав.. офтоп )
<jlewka> и почему идея сделать update && upgrade приходит ток в последнюю очередь =\
<tagezi> jlewka, поставь в автозагрузку )
<jlewka> ^_^
<jlewka> лан, всех снов :)
<jlewka> всем*
<[Raiden]> в общем итог теста. Обновление минта не имеет смысла - слишком долго и обшибка возникла  требующая повторения обновления. Лучший путь бекап и устанвока с 0
<[Raiden]> бб
<[Raiden]> http://historyporn.d3.ru/comments/416125
<Scrimmer> artus: тут ?
<Scrimmer> фигасе
<UNIm95> Ржака
<UNIm95> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EJyejI0NZig
<UNIm95> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=epYAL6KH3dI
<eGGshke> беспощадно :(
<UNIm95> eGGshke:  заслужено
<Scrimmer> а в первый раз сурьезно винда полетела? )
<eGGshke> Жалко парню 10 лет T_T
<Scrimmer> тест
<ubuntuhelp> Scrimmer, Failed!
<Scrimmer> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> Scrimmer, Понг.
<tagezi> тест
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Failed!
<Scrimmer> gbyu
<Scrimmer> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> Scrimmer, Ну понг, и что?
<tagezi> Scrimmer, чо ты мучаешь его?
<Scrimmer> пусть рабоатет
<tagezi> работа не волк .. )
<eGGshke> Я буду постоянно следить за ним :D
<Scrimmer> кем?
<eGGshke> в конце видео )
<Scrimmer> какого видео ?
<eGGshke> страшного !
<Scrimmer> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=jUo0OOjMuZM
<eGGshke> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> eGGshke, Есть контакт.
<tagezi> лан, всем ночи
#ubuntu-ru 2013-02-12
<eGGshke> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> eGGshke, Failed!
<eGGshke> :(
<^DEMOSS^> Доброе утро всем
<Ayct> Всем привет
<Ayct> Привет
<Hanno4ka> утра всем))))
<tagezi> всем привет
<Hanno4ka> ку
<tagezi> Hanno4ka, ты опять неработаешь? )
<Hanno4ka> tagezi ну конечно же))) сижу кофеёк попиваю
<tagezi> Hanno4ka, то есть, ещё даже не проснулась? ))
<Hanno4ka> ну да, я толлько полчаса как на работе
<jlewka> привет)
<tagezi> ку
<SergeyIT> тест
<ubuntuhelp> SergeyIT, Есть контакт.
<Hanno4ka> все спят
<SergeyIT> и только ты не спишь, охраняешь наш сон ;)
<Hanno4ka> SergeyIT эээ... мне что, заняться нечем, кроме как ваш сон охранять? )))))
<SergeyIT> ага... кто то ж должен его охранять
<aleksei`> всем ку
<Scrimmer> ку
<Scrimmer> tagezi: привет ;)
<SergeyIT> Hanno4ka, ну вот, разбудила всех
<Hanno4ka> SergeyIT нефиг дрыхнуть на работе
<tagezi> Hanno4ka, у меня кстати выходной )
<Hanno4ka> блин, в винде так ужасно неудобно работать((( жуууууть
<tagezi> Scrimmer, привет, как палец? )
<Scrimmer> лучше б его не было
<tagezi> Hanno4ka, потри её )
<Hanno4ka> tagezi в смысле? Оо
<SergeyIT> Hanno4ka, ууу ты каакааая!!!
<tagezi> Scrimmer, ну, не скажи, пальци это хорохо )
<tagezi> хорошо*
 * Hanno4ka понимает мужчин все меньше и меньше...
<tagezi> Hanno4ka, ну нафига тебе винда? что в ней такого?
<Hanno4ka> tagezi её поставил одмин на мой рабочий комп, а я не лезу своими загребущими ручками туде, где админы админят
<tagezi> ща ответит что она в ней супер кульные приложения на джава пишет )
<Hanno4ka> tagezi не угадал
<tagezi> чо-то я женщин всё меньше и меньше понимаю )))
<SergeyIT> tagezi, молодой ищо - потом поймешь, что это невозможно
<tagezi> Hanno4ka, сходи к одмину) и скажи ему, что в этой жалкой подобии системы невозможно кофе пить ))
<tagezi> SergeyIT, ну, надежда умирает последней )
<Hanno4ka> да уже поздно, нужно проект делать, а времени на настройку системы нету
<tagezi> Hanno4ka, ну тогда сама виновата )) не в ту сторону хлопала глазками )
<tagezi> хотя.. можно поднять виртуалку ))
<Scrimmer> tagezi: ;)
<no_NICK> ПАмАгите!! Какойшрифт в меню grub2???
<Scrimmer> Спаситепамагите
<andrex> моноширный
<SergeyIT> а какая разница?
<andrex> ку)
<no_NICK> поменялся сам как-то жутко выглядит
<SergeyIT> хотя... если целый день смотреть на это меню, то эстетическое чувство может взбунтовать
<Scrimmer> andrex: обеда тебе ;)
<no_NICK> andrex понятно, что моноширинный, но какой
<Hanno4ka> а вы часто видите шрифт в грубе? Оо
<no_NICK> угу
<Hanno4ka> я его вижу еще реже, чем обои рабочего стола
<no_NICK> ковырялся со спящим режимом и чуть перебрал
<no_NICK> ||
<SergeyIT> no_NICK, в grub.cfg есть типа такая строчка - if loadfont /usr/share/grub/unicode.pf2 ; then - отсюда и покапай
<Hanno4ka> no_NICK две палки, и что?
<no_NICK> Hanno4ka это пауза
<andrex> это беремменость
<Hanno4ka> кому что болит)))
<andrex> xD
<no_NICK> Hanno4ka а почему две палки?
<andrex> ||
<SergeyIT> знак - обед в китайском ресторане
<iFalkorr> Scrimmer2 так тебе про скайп рассказали?
<iFalkorr> Scrimmer так тебе про скайп рассказали?
<Scrimmer> sudo
<Scrimmer> да что б этот роутер
<Scrimmer> достал уже
<iFalkorr> Scrimmer: а что судо?
<SergeyIT> Scrimmer, это у тебя пароль такой (который после sudo ввел) ?
<Scrimmer> угу, sudo sudo
<Hanno4ka> SergeyIT эх ты ламер - после судо пароль же не отображается)))
<Scrimmer> что б не парица
<Scrimmer> и на макбук ставлю винду, что б удобней было
<iFalkorr> Scrimmer: так ты через судо два скайпа запускаешь?
<iFalkorr> тебе гланды не удаляли?странными способами:)
<Scrimmer> запустил 1 раз вчера и забыл
<iFalkorr> http://skai-falkorr.blogspot.ru/2012/08/multiple-instance-skype-40-ubuntu.html
<iFalkorr> ну не знаю. способы без придания суперюзера и причитающихся смещений прав удобней
<Scrimmer> мне вчера всеравно было как запустить
<Scrimmer> мне нужно было быстро запустить и все
<Scrimmer> запустил и забыл
<Scrimmer> етот способ работает только в гноме ?
<Hanno4ka> Scrimmer на макбук? то есть ты макось полностью сносишь, или на двойной загрузке?
<Scrimmer> да ет сарказм был
<Scrimmer> он тупой вопрос спросил
<Scrimmer> в том же духе и ответил
<iFalkorr> Scrimmer: где захочешь:)ну тока в кедах придется ланчер закидывать на рабочий стол или на виджет панели, а не на ланчер бар
<Scrimmer> епт, да какая разница?)
<Scrimmer> skype; sudo skype; запустилось , терминал закрыл исчастлив
<iFalkorr> так. давайте скраудфандим мне решение
<iFalkorr> кто хочет принять участие в реальном вызове для мозга?у кого хватит смелости?
<Hanno4ka> iFalkorr у мну мозга нету(
<Scrimmer> мерзкий роутер
<iFalkorr> Hanno4ka: ну а ты попробуй
<iFalkorr> у меня такой вопрос. готовить ли мне еду сегодня или нет
<UNIm95>  iFalkorr:  делай пиццу
<Hanno4ka> iFalkorr готовить, однозначно
<Scrimmer> кушать для слабых
<^DEMOSS^> Всем привет
<^DEMOSS^> Кто нить помнит, кто у нас спец по сетям ?
<^DEMOSS^> Может artus или ink|off|ZNC ??
<^DEMOSS^> или mva &
<SergeyIT> Hanno4ka, это ты ламер - если не в том окне вводить, то все отображается
<andrex> кто хаъочет тот и спец)
<andrex> захочет*
<SergeyIT> ^DEMOSS^, может лучше вопрос сформулировать?
<andrex> инк по виртуалкам вродь был а шарикофф по сеткам и кто то ещё
<^DEMOSS^> ВОТ
<^DEMOSS^> ШАРИКОФ !!!
<^DEMOSS^> Спасибо друзья !
<^DEMOSS^> Я с шариковым давно общался насчет с сетей и он присоветовал джуниперы, как раз недавно мне в министерство джуниперы и купили. Вот хочу посоветоваться как можно грамотно развести сети с пулами адресов и несколькими сегментами
<Hanno4ka> SergeyIT эээ, мне вставлять тег <sarcasm />  ?
<SergeyIT> Hanno4ka, это ты о чем? :(
<^DEMOSS^> Блин плохо, шарикова уже 6 дней нет. может с sharikoff  случилось чего ?
<andrex> он в анапу умчал
<andrex> или сочи
<Scrimmer> никогда не ешьте много маринованного перца чилли, никада
<andrex>  непомню
<andrex> вобщем сказал что олимпиаду строить xD
<Hanno4ka> SergeyIT   да так, о своём о женском))))
<andrex> ^DEMOSS^, занят наверно очень, вот и не появляется, он щас редко бывает, покрайней мере я его редко тут вижу
<^DEMOSS^> Он на мультисервисного оператора работает как я понял. Плотно сидит на мощных железяках джунипера
<baronos> он же в мск уже вроде как
<andrex> ну могет
<^DEMOSS^> Если в сочи - то понятно. Там бошки от фирмы джунипер тоже ставят
<^DEMOSS^> На хабре по этому поводу было общение
<Hanno4ka> хех, купила себе галстучек, а на ценнике написано "шарф женский"
<^DEMOSS^> Кстати есть кто на хабре с инвайтом ? А то как я понял до некоторых статей допускают когда ты не в рид онли, а как полноценный хабрист
<andrex> ^DEMOSS^, там вроде можно же и без инвайта попасть, тока выучить правла и наколякать статью и может пропустят) я както хотел но пока до стотьи дошел желание пропало)
<Hanno4ka> http://aneiprog.blogspot.com/2012/11/blog-post.html ))) какие воспоминания то))
 * JohnDoe_71Rus хмм нас перепостивают
<tagezi> Hanno4ka, перечитала книжек по буддизму? http://aneiprog.blogspot.ru/2012/11/blog-post_23.html )))
<Hanno4ka> tagezi    а мне их и не надо читать))) я и так двинутая на всю голову
<[Raiden]> Программа не может существовать без носителя, и оставляет на носителе свой рисунок из воздейсвия электромагнитных колебаний или лазера на регистрирующий слой.
<[Raiden]> Так что программа вполне штука физическая )
<[Raiden]> ку
<JohnDoe_71Rus> [Raiden]: а если программа находится в энергозависимой памяти? что будет если рубильник выключить
<tagezi> [Raiden], лазер тоже электромагнитные колебания.. вернее свет )
<tagezi> ку )
<itvdonsk> еще ее можно побайтово занести на бумагу
<artus> чето всегда думал что это когерентное излучение
<Hanno4ka> я. скорее всего скажу странную штуку, но в ие до 10 версии самый удобный способ чистить куки\хистори\и остальную лабуду, другие браузеры нервно курят в сторонке)))))
<artus> а оказываетцо магнитные колебания, вот оно че
<JohnDoe_71Rus> artus: но тем не менее, излучение светового диапазона
<tagezi> artus, ну вот, проснулся и сразу ругаться ))
<^DEMOSS^> а как же опера ?
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, что значит излучения светового диапазона?
<[Raiden]> JohnDoe_71Rus: Тогда исчезнет и программа и её воздействие, рисунок памяти изменится. Там тоже происходят изменения в зависимости от данных. )
<itvdonsk> JohnDoe_71Rus: а что если дом сжечь? )
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, излучение светового диапазона это горящие дрова
<^DEMOSS^> Файл - удалить личные данные. Один раз галочки проставил и все. У меня вообще на 1 кнопку забито. Нажал Ф12 и все очистилось
<[Raiden]> Если ветрер уже прошел и тишина, это не значит что его не существовало
<Hanno4ka> излучение разве можно потрогать? а электромагнитное поле?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> artus: хорошо, с длинной волны видимого человеком спектра
<^DEMOSS^> можно
<tagezi> Hanno4ka, можно )
<^DEMOSS^> Об этом говорит корпускулярная теория света
<tagezi> artus, у меня с физикой плохо, я ориентируюсь на это http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A1%D0%B2%D0%B5%D1%82 ))
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, это все лирика, а тут паралельное движение фотонов )
<Hanno4ka> но фишка в том, что нету ничего, ни одной молекулы. даже атома, который можно именно пощупать
<^DEMOSS^> Тем более На этом основан эксперимент со световым ветром., когда оказывается воздействие на флюгер в магнитном подвесе в вакууме
<[Raiden]> В общем не хочу расстраивать, но вы пишите мистику от незнания. Да и вообще нельзя содать то чег оен существует. Если ты пишешь программу - она существует.
<Scrimmer> artus: вопросец есть, открой приват
<itvdonsk> Hanno4ka: два магнита одноименными полюсами напротив тоже не ощущаются?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> [Raiden]: его нет, но это появляется в процессе создания
<^DEMOSS^> Кстати у нас в университете в здании посвященному физике есть такая колба и мы раскручивали флюгер импульсным лазером.... ))
<[Raiden]> JohnDoe_71Rus: ну тык да, появляется )
<Scrimmer> Райден привет
<[Raiden]> Привет
 * Hanno4ka тихо и незаметно слиняла от этой высоконаучной беседы....
<Scrimmer> Странное дело, у мну почти всегда, когда добавляю виджет на таскбар, он у мну отваливаецо )
<[Raiden]> Hanno4ka: В общем суть в том, что если что-то невидимо, но есть, то оно существует. Просот наша ограниченная природа, без инструментов не может это зафиксировать )
<[Raiden]> Хаха
 * Hanno4ka слиняла уже далеко-далеко...
<[Raiden]> ловите её
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> Scrimmer: Побольше подробностей. У меня мал очто есть на панели и оно не отваливается.
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=36084
<JohnDoe_71Rus> [Raiden]: ага, на выходных заметил что синаптик не ругается на эти репы
<tagezi> [Raiden], ты пользуешься яндекс диском?
<[Raiden]> да
<[Raiden]> Я подумал что 10гб мало и завел там 2 акка
<Scrimmer> В Индии в год снимается порядом 750 фильмов, по 2 фильма в день
<Scrimmer> Как так ?!
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Scrimmer: там же не 10 человек этим занимаются
<mdma> было бы где, народу то у них дай боже
<tagezi> [Raiden], а как подключить его в линукс? там инструкция только для гнома )
<mdma> по моему вообще индийские фильмы делают из нескольких наборов одинаковых кусков
<mdma> так что отснимается только ГГ и его тёлка
<mdma> остальное подшивают из архива )
<SergeyIT> у нас снимают не меньше (на душу населения)
<Scrimmer> сериалы всякие
<SergeyIT> кино
<Scrimmer> не, мне не нравятся  его песни
<[Raiden]> tagezi: Реп в гноме = реп в кде
<[Raiden]> или кого подключить
<tagezi> [Raiden], не, я уже всё.. проги я не хочу ставить, просто подключить дик хотел )
<tagezi> чо можно сказать, яндекс развивается ))) здорово
<tagezi> [Raiden], а зачем тебе 20 гигов? ты чо там спаншоты хранишь, что ли?
<mdma> веселые опечатки "подключить дик" "спаншоты"
<mdma> а по поводу 20 гиг, смотря для чего юзать, мне для работы и 8 много в дропбоксе, но вот ежели там хранить резервную копию фотоархива...
<[Raiden]> tagezi: пока нет, думаю сделать архив в 2 тоам с офтками и паролем и туда лазить, а что останется для обмена )
<[Raiden]> в 2 тома
<[Raiden]> пока юзаю для обмена в основном, как файлообменник
<andrex> фотками
<tagezi> фотками* ) я понял )
<andrex> райден скоро слова на оборот печатат будет, такими темпами
<tagezi> ))
<[Raiden]> Я просто вылез из урбана. Не успел осознание целиком переключиться
<[Raiden]> )
<only_you> [Raiden]: хорошо, что не 1.6 :D
<[Raiden]> tagezi: давишь сеть, добавить сетевую папку, там webdavs://webdav.yandex.ru , 443 порт, путь / и имя. А пароль спросят при подключении и спросят сохранить ли в бумажник.
<[Raiden]> это в дельфине
<[Raiden]> Если несколько акков создай так же ещё, ярлыки останутся в побменю сеть
<[Raiden]> Некотоыре правда ругают вебдав при больших файлах чего-то там толи медленно то ли не помню. У меня не возникало пока пробелм
<[Raiden]> блем )
<tagezi> [Raiden], да я уже давно отгуглил ) ктоже знал что ты там играешься ))
<[Raiden]> МОжешь ещё на яндексфотках порегаться и слать туда из gwenview , у них там ограничение только одно - 20мб на 1 файл.
<[Raiden]> У гугла тоже это есть, в общем-то, но мне понарвился яндекс своей простотой и тем что русский )
<tagezi> [Raiden], круто, нужно подумать об этом.. хотя из 20 гигоф фоток, я боюсь потерять только штук 5 ))
<tagezi> а знакомым показывать лучше с песнями и поясками, эфектней получается )
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> Ну в общем, кроме бекапа фоток, и замены фалообменника я для себя не вижу как юзать такие облака. И бекапы я туда буду класть исключитель под паролем
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> Если скажем даже компания яндекс гарантирует конфедициальность, то каждый работник в отдельности может иметь другое мнение )
<tagezi> [Raiden], ну и зря, [Raiden]OS недельное обновление, с фотографиями грибов и скриншотами обоев )
<[Raiden]> Я чего-то не очень понял что зря )
<[Raiden]> А.. ещё помню на мобилку что-то так отсылал, через облако. Я чаще это делаю через свой комп, когда приходит время заряжать
<tagezi> забей, английский и математика поедает мой мозг )
<mdma> мдее, стим под линукс на данном этапе тот еще глюкодром
<snql> все чОтко работает)
<snql> Как я хочу когда-нибудь проснуться ранним утром и увидеть рядом с собой в категории игр для Linux CS:GO и Dota 2
<only_you> 1.6 & source right now)
<Hanno4ka> snql а я вот хочу всю линейку героев меча и магии)))
<iFalkorr> snql: задрот:) надо ставить нормальные цели:)
<iFalkorr> например wasteland 2
<werxxx> У меня 3.5 есть
<mdma> да что там про игры
<mdma> сам клиент грузит проц на 100 и висит
<mdma> раз в 5 раз норма работает
<snql> mdma << у тебя магическое железо
<snql> у меня все как часы
<Hanno4ka> mdma нифига, на моём жутко допотомном ноуте не тормозит
<mdma> ну да конечно виновато железо, а не то что это глубокая бета ))
<snql> разве что видео тормозит при просмотре  в клиенте
<mdma> да не видео и не игра сам клиент лагает, если пытаешься изменить размер окна то виснет на глухо
<Hanno4ka> бля, как же сложно сделать неглючную и небагнутую фичу  :'(
<iFalkorr> @voice Hanno4ka
<Hanno4ka> извините, наболело
<iFalkorr> ща вот наболею тебе по попентофелю - узнаешь
<snql> что-то попался на глаза диск splinter cell прямо ностальгия )) особенно часть 3 супер
<Hanno4ka> а что значит +v?
<iFalkorr> !v > Hanno4ka
<ubuntuhelp> Hanno4ka, please see my private message
<Hanno4ka> ясно
<snql> блондинок помечают )
<iFalkorr> @voice snql
<snql> :Р
<iFalkorr> @kban --user snql 7200 не пытайся обойти предупреждение
<Hanno4ka> а его то за что?
<Scrimmer> ему войс поставили, он сделал "по умному" - перезашел и снял с себя войс
<iFalkorr> Hanno4ka: а неча быть offensive к блондинкам. это ведет к ксенофобии. там дальше расизм, геноцид и бургеры с соевым мясом. это путь в ад
<Hanno4ka> ааа, ясно
 * Hanno4ka расплавились последние остатки спинного мозга, не обращайте внимания...
<Hanno4ka> а что, при релогине войс снимается?
<iFalkorr> а ты проверь:)рискни
<Hanno4ka> мне лень релогиниться
<baronos> Hanno4ka: ты выйгрла в нац программе голос? :)
<[Raiden]> С федорщиками эксперимент провёл по отрисовке пдф.  Тут окуляр и евинце  http://rghost.ru/43743549.view , тут винда и акробат http://rghost.ru/43743549.view
<Scrimmer> а вот нет
<[Raiden]> у окуляра проблемы с пунктиром, в евинце серые полосы на синем фоне.
<Hanno4ka> baronos где? в смысле? то есть? Оо
<Hanno4ka> [Raiden] а чего обе ссылки одинаковые?
<baronos> Hanno4ka: You winner the Voice Nation
<iFalkorr> baronos: голос
<[Raiden]> Hanno4ka: опечатка, сча скину
<[Raiden]> http://itmages.ru/image/view/891860/7f6dc53d
<[Raiden]> Hanno4ka: странно что только ты сказала
<[Raiden]> или всем пофиг )
 * iFalkorr бросил розу за сообразительность
<baronos> дык кде по дефолту победитель, че смотреть то)
<iFalkorr> baronos: так голос?
<[Raiden]> ты троль, а победитель адобе )
<baronos> iFalkorr: давай :)
<Hanno4ka> всем до свидания)))
<only_you> давай
<tagezi> тест
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Есть контакт.
<snql> :
<Scrimmer> опять ты
<snql> Scrimmer << а в чем дело?
<Tmin10> Если вдруг кто-то помнит, как я вчера с тачпадом неработающим мучался на ноуте
<Tmin10> нашёл внезапное решение проблемы: виной этому был плагин флеша в хроме!!!
<only_you> что за ноут?
<Tmin10> нетбук em250
<snql> Tmin10 << Летят два крокодила один розовый другой направо, сколько ежиков в лесу если в Махачкале +20 ?
<Tmin10> получается так
<Tmin10> там конфликт 2х версий флеша был, открубил один, ребут и всё работает!
<only_you> snql: зеленый
<Tmin10> причём я так и не понял, почему в винде то его тоже вырубило...
<snql> было такое, флеш не работал. просто отключил стандартный в хроме
<only_you> тоже было флеш не работал. просто удалил его
<Tmin10> тут прикол что от флеша тачпад перестал работать на компе)))
<only_you> брат жив
<[Raiden]> Ребут при выключении флэша это ок
<[Raiden]>  то время как на некоторых рынках компания Nokia создает дефицит своего флагманского смартфона Lumia 920, в США их продажи идут не слишком хорошо. Ритейлер Car/Toys предлагает эти аппараты по символической стоимости в 1 цент. Разумеется, при этом подраз
<[Raiden]> умевается заключение контракта с оператором.
<Tmin10> норм
<Tmin10> айфоны тоже даром отдают
<Tmin10> 4 кажется даром с контрактом
<Tmin10> там контракты ужасные
<Tmin10> я на сайте at&t смотрел
<Tmin10> дешевле разлоченный купить телефон, чем 2 года платить стоимость раза в полтора превышающую стоимость телефона
<Tmin10> хотя конечно бонусом дорогие услуги связи идут...
<[Raiden]> http://img11.nnm.ru/a/6/0/b/7/8c38d2921b50be1623a9f8133e8.jpg
<only_you> usb3 же ну
<[Raiden]> сообщение долго шло ) интерфейс устарел )
<only_you> таки да, не подумал)
<only_you> хорошо, что не перфокарта..
<only_you> а лучше бі ssd туда положили))
<snql> поделитесь скриптом для проверки баланса qiwi, нашел единственный на гитхабе и тот не работает )
<baronos> на дройде виджет поставить :)
<artus> парси страничку , проблема чтоль?
<snql> artus << питон не знаю
<baronos> или расширение какое на браузер
<artus> баша за глаза
<snql> лень что-то писать, я хочу пользовать готовое
<mva> типичный вендузятник
<mva> дай-подай-принеси. Никакой отдачи сообществу.
<[Raiden]> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-JMn5C02iyc
<snql> mva << уже написал и не надо меня обзываться виндузятником, ну может уже кто писал до меня, зачем же делать однотипную работу :(
<[Raiden]> да не слушай. Не должен ты ничего делать. )
<[Raiden]> в этом различие между опенсорсом и коммунистической иделогией. Не хочешь - ничего не делай.
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=OFIJjgDRjKA#t=60s
<[Raiden]> snql: на форуме кстати спроси.
<snql> [Raiden] << спросить о чем? :)
<[Raiden]> о скрипте.
<[Raiden]> может кто-то писал или кому-то будет интересно написать
<snql> я написал уже сам )
<[Raiden]> а.. поздр.
<astrobeglec> ping
<ubuntuhelp> astrobeglec, Есть контакт.
<astrobeglec> Кто помнит наш спор с argus, программы показывающие системную информацию показывают, что ядро Android работает от имени пользователя ***@ubuntu
<artus> astrobeglec, ммм, какой нафиг пользователь убунту если там только рут и sh
<artus> выдыхай уже
<astrobeglec> да случайно через AVR залез в sysinfo и вспомнилось
<artus> куда ты и через что залез?
<artus> astrobeglec, у меня лично пользователь app_104@android ))
<artus> astrobeglec, ну дык покажи где в дроиде убунта то , интересно ж
<[Raiden]> как постоянн ообновляемый релиз называется?
<[Raiden]> слово вылетело
<[Raiden]> ну как арч или гента
<[Raiden]> Хм, идти гуглить чтоли?
<artus> и причем тут авр?
<[Raiden]> роллинг
<astrobeglec> Системную информацию показывает. Версия Android 4.0.3 Версия ядра 3.0.8 usermdy@ubuntu #145
<artus> astrobeglec, да, официальная прошивка ? на каком таком апарате
<artus> то что гогнохацкер сваял кастом - ниочем
<astrobeglec> Ross&Moor RMD-73G прошивка заводская. Пока заводская...
<artus> astrobeglec, https://android.googlesource.com/ вот туть покажи мне убунту
<astrobeglec> Собираюсь 4.1 ставить
<artus> а че это за чудо китайской инженерной мысли?
<artus> Ross&Moor была основана в 2009 году в Калифорнии. Мы динамично развивающаяся технологическая компания специализирующаяся на современной бытовой электронике, такой как цифровые фоторамки, планшетные компьютеры и электронные
<artus> книги... ясно, очередные школоло ребрендящие у китайцев всякий отстой )) зато динамично развиваясь :D
<artus> astrobeglec, хотя на своем офсайте они нислова не говорят о 73G )))
<astrobeglec> Как я писал в прошлом обсуждении, поскольку Linux в Android слишком обрезанный говорить о "маме" и "папе" этого ребеночка можно только с позиции теории вероятности
<artus> astrobeglec, да чето твои пускания пузырей все какие то с позиции теории вероятности )
<astrobeglec> Смотрим 4pda.ru/forum/index.php?showtopic=356774
<artus> astrobeglec, и дааа, @ubuntu  это не имя пользователя , ога
<baronos> чечетута?
<artus> baronos, сказочники)
<baronos> artus: пойду дальше в карты играть :)
<astrobeglec> Кто 4-ю либру пробовал?
<astrobeglec> ping
<ubuntuhelp> astrobeglec, Ну понг, и что?
<[Raiden]> какая-то стата по популярности дистров на профедорском ресурсе  http://eischmann.wordpress.com/2013/02/12/another-distro-popularity-polls/
<astrobeglec> ping
<ubuntuhelp> astrobeglec, Понг понг понг...
<Sergey_IT> тест
<ubuntuhelp> Sergey_IT, Failed!
<baronos> тест
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Понг понг понг...
 * baronos сделал движение туду-ду-ду
<Kyshtynbai> Понг понг понг...
<Kyshtynbai> В Москве работы ни у кого нету лишней?
<baronos> мск лишняя
<no_NICK> Ура-а!!! Разобрался со шрифтом в грубе. Теперь я там живу))
<baronos> не надо там жить, дома то лучше...
<no_NICK> кстати как в grub консоли править текстовые файлы?
<no_NICK> Точнее чем?
<no_NICK> Про руки не надо говорить...
<artus> Libreoffice for grub , как то так )
<no_NICK> 0/0 такой есть?
<no_NICK> Как пакет называется?
<no_NICK> Шучу
<no_NICK> у кого спящий режим работает?
<Kyshtynbai> у меня вот прям щасю
<Kyshtynbai> шучу. не юзаю.
<baronos> !nano | no_NICK
<ubuntuhelp> no_NICK: nano — консольный текстовый редактор для Unix и Unix-подобных операционных систем, основанный на библиотеке curses. http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nano_%D0%A2%D0%B5%D0%BA%D1%81%D1%82%D0%BE%D0%B2%D1%8B%D0%B9_%D1%80%D0%B5%D0%B4%D0%B0%D0%BA%D1%82%D0%BE%D1%80
<Kyshtynbai> !vim
<ubuntuhelp> Vim (сокр. от Vi Improved, произносится Вим) — свободный режимный текстовый редактор, созданный на основе более старого vi. Подробнее см. тут: http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vim
<no_NICK> baronos я проверял, не работает нано и vi тоже
<baronos> дык rw надо включить
<baronos> Bank!
<artus> baronos, ненадо ему ничего включать, пусть так живет ))
<Kyshtynbai> chmod a+w grub.conf
<baronos> ыы
<no_NICK> права на запись и чтение и так есть, когда set root=(hd0,2)/
<baronos> если мутишь, мути тихо...
<Kyshtynbai> Это фря штоль какая-то?
<no_NICK> cat /путь   работает
<baronos> artus: а есть че то типа cat /eat > mouse?
<no_NICK> видимо полько из live-сd(((
<no_NICK> только
<baronos> что ты делаешь?
<no_NICK> хотел grub из меню grub отредактировать
<baronos> а зайти с груба в рут и поправить груб и потом ребут, не?
<baronos> rw init=/bin/bash и там в рут делай че надо. потом упдате-груб и ребут
<no_NICK> короче сделать так? grub> rw init=/bin/bash
 * baronos ушел в астрал
<baronos> грузись до груб, там жми E добавь в строку с ядром там инит и поправь на rw и ф10 попадешь в рут
<artus> кчему такие сложности?
<artus> ливка и хоть обправся )
<baronos> ну да
<baronos> :D
<baronos> хад, всю романтику линуксовую как всегда испортишь))
<artus> чет не правельная у вас романтика какая-то )
<UNIm95> народ вопрос. можно ли в консоли работать с офисным клиентом?
<baronos> artus: придумал, он рута в грубе с элементом редактирования мутил, а какие извращения о с чрутом сделает?
<UNIm95> *офилом
<UNIm95> офисом*
<artus> возможно
<UNIm95> artus расскажи как?
<artus> фреймбуфер и понеслась ) только изврат )
<UNIm95> artus: фрейм буффер аналог иксов?
<artus> да и надо тяжелыми наркотиками упоротся чтоб из консоли работать с офисными документами )
<UNIm95> artus: или что это?
<artus> ну опенофис через Xvfb протягивали , но опять же извращение
<artus> UNIm95, тип того, попытка рисовать графику, это графический аппаратно-независимый уровень абстракций для вывода графики на монитор
<UNIm95> artus: откат на старые иксы возможен?
<UNIm95> artus: в новых убунтах?
<artus> а чего нет, сносиш иксы, ставиш какие тебе надо и юзаеш их
<artus> UNIm95, совсем там все сломали?
<UNIm95> нет.
<no_NICK> UNIm95 он у меня одновременно с иксами работает, я фильмы там смотрю..
<UNIm95> artus: на одном компе старая видюшка. а под новые иксы нет драйверов нет
<artus> UNIm95, ну веса всегда будет работать
<artus> максимум что - наверно прийдется руками ксорг ваять
<UNIm95> artus: это верно. хотел без иксов в консоли пожить
<UNIm95> но офис нужен
<artus> и вопрос на засыпку, а нафига на старое музейное железо тянуть последнюю бубунту ?
<UNIm95> artus: 10.04 новая?
<artus> UNIm95, как то лейбл стритрейсер и брызговики спарко нифига не смотрятся на горбатом запорожце )
<UNIm95> это смешно. но попробывать хотелось
<UNIm95> я про консоль
<artus> UNIm95, а там с иксами все пучком , у меня она с бубном и плясками даже нарисовала адекватное разрешение на какой то древнючей видявке
<UNIm95> верю. но хотелось бы попробовать =)
<no_NICK> UNIm95 http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=184926.msg1375683#msg1375683 ответ №3
<UNIm95> no_NICK: Спасибо.
<no_NICK> UNIm95 пожалуста)
<no_NICK> итак, вернемся к теме. Нужно к строке с ядром дописать init=/bin/bash и вместо ro дописать rw И F10??
<artus> пиши f15 , f15 круче f10 на целых 5 ф-ов
<[Raiden]> а какая цель?
<[Raiden]> !grub
<ubuntuhelp> GRand Unified Bootloader — загрузчик операционной системы от проекта GNU. Подробная информация: http://goo.gl/vDq8V или http://goo.gl/NWGM   Boot-Repair: http://goo.gl/jSQTY
<no_NICK> [Raiden] править конф файлы
<[Raiden]> из приглашения груба никак
<no_NICK> без live-св
<artus> хакир? :D
<baronos> тогды как я
<[Raiden]> оно для устанвоки значений на 1 загрузку, вроде как. ПОтом надо уже править, после загрузки
<[Raiden]> в нормальном редакторе
<no_NICK> artus по соседству элеватор 14 этажный, там сервак под федорой, админ пропал, а доступ нужен, пароль был заменен именно из меню grub, так что оч незаменимая штука))
<[Raiden]> Если груб выдает приглашение и файлы требуемые для загрузки имеются и целы, то в общем можно обойтись и без лайва, только придется указать корень, ядро инитрд через различные set... и потом команда на загрузку. ПОдробности в линках выше
<UNIm95> а не проще убрать парль рута?
<UNIm95> пароль
<artus> гуглеж конструкции для сброса пароля - секунд 10 времени, сброс пароля - минута времени - с загрузками
<no_NICK> это и было сделано))
<artus> за это время что ты фигней маешся - можно элеватор разобрать и по запчастям продать )
<UNIm95>  artus: зависит от железа
<no_NICK> ))
<artus> независит вообще не от чего
<no_NICK> сидюка нет, флех нет
<[Raiden]> Тут я на стороне артуса ) хотя причем тут рут хз, не видел начала
<artus> http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/%D1%81%D0%B1%D1%80%D0%BE%D1%81_%D0%BF%D0%B0%D1%80%D0%BE%D0%BB%D1%8F
<artus> иди кури вики убунты
<UNIm95> artus: зависит. у меня раид контроллер долго определялся
<[Raiden]> сли корневая файловая система монтируется в режиме «только чтение» (ro), то предварительно необходимо перемонтировать её в режим, разрешающий запись (rw):
<artus> а нафига рейд для корня ?
<[Raiden]> это плохо. Если корень монтируется автоамтом в РО , то естьвероятность ошибок, надо сразу брать лайв и натравливать фсцк
<[Raiden]> а потом уже что угодно
<artus> UNIm95, и да, раскажи мне сказку про железо с рейдом но без usb
<UNIm95> artus:  смотри. реид контроллер отвечает на материнке за 2 дополнительных сата слота
<UNIm95> а у него на старте долгая инициализация
<UNIm95> отключить нельзя
<no_NICK> artus у меня debian)) ладно, спасибо
<UNIm95> на одном из портов висит винт
<artus> no_NICK, тык тебя что, зобанить за скудоумие? :D
<artus> no_NICK, какая в анус разница мальчик или девочка) схема рабочая для любых никсов )
<[Raiden]> а.. в рекавери режиме ро может быть, это я туплю. Ничего не проверяйте, идите спать. А утром установите новую копию.
<[Raiden]> :)
<UNIm95> [Raiden]:  есть вопрос по поводу -no
<UNIm95> Зачем надо?
<artus> UNIm95, дык системный вин же отдельно? его не паряясь можно подкинуть на тазик с линухой и в чруте делай с ним чего хочеш )
<[Raiden]> не знаю, не сталкивался, поции в мане )
<[Raiden]> опции )
<artus> хотя извращатся можно по разному )
<no_NICK> artus если в анус, то никакой
<UNIm95> artus: так при ребуте идет заново POST
<baronos> [Raiden]: много еще маны осталось, а то мне короля личи бить надо? :D
<[Raiden]> читать не перечитать
<[Raiden]> )
<UNIm95> [Raiden]: -o понял
<UNIm95> -n нет
<[Raiden]> не понял или не читал?
<UNIm95> [Raiden]:  именно не понял -n
<[Raiden]> в /etc/mtab статистика что смонтировано, туда постоянно пишется , ключик -n это отменяет,  на случай если /etc на ro системе
<[Raiden]> В моей практике не пригождалось
<UNIm95> [Raiden]:  это при загрузке в режиме восстановления идет монтирования корня и /etc в режиме чтения?
<[Raiden]> после загрузки, в рекавери режим
<[Raiden]> в данном хавту )
<UNIm95> [Raiden]:  теперь после чтения конфига груба понял
<UNIm95> просто мне казалось что все монтируется в режиме rw
<Sergey_IT> чукчу читать научили )
<[Raiden]> если читать хавту внимательно, то там есть слово если
<[Raiden]> я личн опросто не помню как там в рекавери режиме по умолч
<[Raiden]> видимо и автор не совсем уверен )
<UNIm95> [Raiden]:  Sergey_IT:  спс вам парни. по 8.04 в памяти отложилось что режим восстановления все фс в rw
<[Raiden]> а теперь ты вин юзер?
<dumbuser777> добрый вечер, нужна помощь
<UNIm95>  [Raiden]: нет
<UNIm95> живу себе на 12.04
<dumbuser777> из-под винды менял несистемный раздел, теперь граб не загружается
<Sergey_IT> UNIm95, а мне то за что? )
<UNIm95> за Sergey_IT: чукчу читать научили )
<dumbuser777> с убунту на "извините, пожалуйста" и исключительно через GUI
<[Raiden]> !grub
<artus> !grub | dumbuser777
<ubuntuhelp> GRand Unified Bootloader — загрузчик операционной системы от проекта GNU. Подробная информация: http://goo.gl/vDq8V или http://goo.gl/NWGM   Boot-Repair: http://goo.gl/jSQTY
<ubuntuhelp> dumbuser777: please see above
<artus> dumbuser777, Boot-Repair тебе надо, там кнопачку жамкнуть и все починит
<[Raiden]> последний линк, вариан тс чрутом самое то.
<[Raiden]> Блин, какой-то дятел заменил линк
<Sergey_IT> dumbuser777, а что пишет?
<[Raiden]> средний линк в общем
<artus> наверно простит жамкнуть контрлЦ ибо фстаб ругается на uuid
<Sergey_IT> телепатишь?
<dumbuser777> первым делом, как тут в приват перейти? интуитивно непонятно
<artus> ахха
<[Raiden]> да, поэтому лучше сделать чрут и сделать sudo update-grub и проверить ууид в фстаб до кучи.
<UNIm95> одна кнопка не понятна? =)
<Sergey_IT> !pm > dumbuser777
<ubuntuhelp> dumbuser777, please see my private message
<dumbuser777> снимаю вопрос
<[Raiden]> dumbuser777: зависит от клиента, универсально /query nick
<baronos> деньги остаются в банке
<Sergey_IT> засоли на всякий
<dumbuser777> !pm > Sergey_IT что-то вроде 'grub rescue>'
<dumbuser777> ярррр
<[Raiden]> омг )
<dumbuser777> !зь
<dumbuser777> !pm
<ubuntuhelp> Уважайте своих собеседников. Если вы не можете писать на канале - воспользуйтесь командой /msg ubuntuhelp !register Никогда не стучитесь в приват к другому человеку со своими проблемами (если только Вы не знаете его лично)
<baronos> !grub > dumbuser777
<ubuntuhelp> dumbuser777, please see my private message
<baronos> тыже вопрос снял, деньги в банке. Крути волчок...
<artus> на вопрос отвечает Sergey_IT
<Sergey_IT> dumbuser777, восстанавливай... или в /etc/fstab  uuid проверь
<[Raiden]> 2в1
<[Raiden]> скорее всего
<Sergey_IT> artus, предлагаю поставить это на голосование, я против
<artus> Sergey_IT, на обсуждении надо было говорить сразу, а теперь отвечай )
<artus> или 10 тыщ уйдут в село кукуево
<baronos> artus: он жеж ответил про ууид и фтаб)
<Sergey_IT> лучше детям... на линукс
<artus> счет 1.0 в пользу телезрителей , музыкальная пауза
<baronos> балл знатоками,счет 1:0
<baronos> кааак?
<artus> baronos, ну он отказался помагать )
<baronos> ок
<[Raiden]> )
<dumbuser777> спасибо всем
<artus> обиделся наверно )
<[Raiden]> да, какой-то цирк получился
<[Raiden]> хотя инфы достаточно )
<Sergey_IT> обидчивым не место в линуксе
<Sergey_IT> меня учили круче
<no_NICK> мне вот по барабану, я за кишку потяну и все нутро выверну, а его обидели.... Sergey_IT, головой об клаву били?)))))))))
<Sergey_IT> no_NICK, когда у тебя 1 подход в день к компу для компиляции проги (на перфокартах), то учишься быстро
<baronos> http://goo.gl/0BHYx :D
<no_NICK> Sergey_IT так ты ветеран..! Тогда конечно.
<[Raiden]> тяжёлое детство, 8-битные игрушки...
<Sergey_IT> 8 бит не было, только 12, 16, 24, 32
<[Raiden]> )
<baronos> ссылка не та блин(
<[Raiden]> baronos: Литу Форд слушаешь?
<no_NICK> вот моя работа с компами вообще не связана чему я несказанно рад
<[Raiden]> Вторая очень известаня девка в хеви метле после Doro Pesch
<[Raiden]> no_NICK: )
<Sergey_IT>  no_NICK, так для меня комп тоже только подсобный инструмент
<no_NICK> Sergey_IT для души)
<Sergey_IT> для работы
<no_NICK> снег растает, плюну на железяку и пойду кросс кантри катать, вообще не включу
<Sergey_IT> no_NICK, не торопись, еще на лыжах покататься охота
<no_NICK> baronos там ниже within temptation, ням)
<no_NICK> Sergey_IT )
<[Raiden]> http://youtu.be/6Z838HqRsTs
<only_you> [Raiden]: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/02/ubuntu-ambiance-plasma-theme-kde
<[Raiden]> у меня было уже
<only_you> артефакті наблюдались?
<[Raiden]> нет , с чего бы. Этож тема для кде
<[Raiden]> или что за артефакты
<[Raiden]> Я пришел к тому что дефолт из кде - это моё. Иногда что-то меняю, потом опять к нему возвращаюсь.
<only_you> тоже самое)
<[Raiden]> если артефакты, может связано с версией qtcurve либо это твои дрова на видео
<[Raiden]> хз
#ubuntu-ru 2013-02-13
<baronos> test
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Понг.
<iFalkorr> Я бы не верил ему
<baronos> кому?
<iFalkorr>  Тебе
<iFalkorr> )
<iFalkorr> Какова вероятность того, что мне понадобится фонарь в телефоне?
<Kyshtynbai> бывает иногда удобно. ключи там уронишь в тёмном месте...
<iFalkorr> Хммм. Как часто ты используешь фонарь?
<Kyshtynbai> Да у меня вообще нет фонаря, я экраном свечу.
<Kyshtynbai> но если б был - использовал бы в таких случаях наверное).
<iFalkorr> Вот именно. Наверное
<aleksei`> всем ку
<Hanno4ka> всем ку
<andrex> куку
<Scrimmer> andrex: обеда тебе
<andrex> Scrimmer, полдника))
<andrex> 5 часов же
<Scrimmer> хм
<Scrimmer> 7 часов разница
<Scrimmer> andrex: а ты странный
<andrex> неа у тебя часы не так идуть)
<andrex> так што странный ыт^_^
<artus> бу
<andrex> artus, ку
<Scrimmer> artus: воцап
<Scrimmer> artus: верстка - уныло (:
<artus> Scrimmer, совсем?
<Scrimmer> artus: не
<Scrimmer> artus: ты ничего не понимаешь (
<SergeyIT> тест
<ubuntuhelp> SergeyIT, Понг понг понг...
<Hanno4ka> ну да, ну да,... все так активно работают...
<SergeyIT> как ты )
<Hanno4ka> а я и не говорю, что я активно работаю)
 * Hanno4ka потихоньку попивает кове
<Hanno4ka> * кофе
<baronos> вообще ништяк работается :)
<SergeyIT> переведи (
<UNIm95> SergeyIT: ништяк==примерный перевод хорошо, не плохо
<Scrimmer> xD
<Scrimmer> Люблю кофе
<andrex> test
<ubuntuhelp> andrex, Понг.
<baronos> гыы теперь шенму на какой браузер уйдет интересно http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=36101 :D
<only_you> всем firefox посоны
<andrex> ишак рулед
<|rapidsp|> во истину мозилла
<andrex> ))
<only_you> аминь
<UNIm95> Народ возник вопрос.
<UNIm95> как включить отображение границ текста в LO как в ОО рамкой?
 * Hanno4ka включила телепатию и готова слушать
<UNIm95> Просто в LO отображаются только по углам текста перекрестья
<UNIm95> а в ОО текст в прямоугольнике
<UNIm95> Hanno4ka кажись тут телепатия не нужна
<Hanno4ka> Вид -> Границы текста
<UNIm95> Hanno4ka это включает/выключает перекрестья по краям
<UNIm95> а не делает рамку
<SergeyIT> фломастер же
<UNIm95> Мне не на печати а при редактировании
<Hanno4ka> Версия 3.6.0.4 (ID сборки: 932b512)  Libre Office под Windows 7 (64 bit) отображается рамкой
<Hanno4ka> ща на виртуалке запущу в ubuntu, посмотрю
<SergeyIT> и тут линуксоидов обижают
<UNIm95>  Hanno4ka: 3.5.7 убунта 12.04 рамки нет
<Hanno4ka> это фича
<UNIm95>  Hanno4ka:  в плане?
<Hanno4ka> это фича линукс версии - тотбражение грпниц текста не в виде полной рамки, а только по углам; так что если ну очень хочется - пиши разработчикам на багтрекинг или качай исходники и сам фиксь)))
<UNIm95>  Hanno4ka: легче оо поставить
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Hanno4ka: xp sp3 libreoffice 4.0 уголки
<Hanno4ka> UNIm95 я не говорила, что тяжелее, а что легче; в любом случае у тебя всегда есть выбор - OO, LO, или MS Office под wine
<UNIm95> Hanno4ka: нет. офис денег стоит. которых жалко
<Hanno4ka> JohnDoe_71Rus к сожалению, у меня нету возможности проверить все возможные версии
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Hanno4ka: просто не фишка линуха
<Hanno4ka> JohnDoe_71Rus у меня оказалось слишком мало статистических данных, чтобы сделать более корректный вывод
 * Hanno4ka ушла в рекурсию без условия выхода и схлопотала  java.lang.StackOverflowError  Оо
<Onkeltem> Ку
<Onkeltem> Народ, не напомните аддон для Gnome 3 который переносит иконки приложений из неудобного нижнего тулбара в верхний?
<Onkeltem> Hanno4ka: джава не очень
<Hanno4ka> Onkeltem     кукукающие айтемы тоже....
<Onkeltem> Тёмы - круты
<Onkeltem> так что не надо! :)
<Hanno4ka> я  никаких тёмов не вижу. только вякающие айтемы; нормальные айтемы должны валяться в коллекциях и не рыпаться
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Hanno4ka: только если мастер поместит айтем в коллекцию
<Hanno4ka> ArrayList<Object> array = new ArrayList<Object>();    Object item = new Object;    array.add(item);
 * Hanno4ka есть властелин айтемов и коллекций, МУХАХАХА
<[Raiden]> http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/Raise+Gimp?content=154037
<[Raiden]> http://apachelog.wordpress.com/2013/02/13/phonon-vlc-0-6-2/
<Scrimmer> Райден привет
<Scrimmer> artus: воцап, открой приват йо
<[Raiden]> hi
<iFalkorr> Андрех
<andrex> что?
<andrex> иФалкорр))
<Hanno4ka> о, дракон прснулся)))
<SergeyIT> нынче год змеи, а дракона год кончился
<iFalkorr> Дык) выходной год
<SergeyIT> iFalkorr, 11 лет выходных )
<iFalkorr> Хорошо
<iFalkorr> Выходных много не бывает
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=36099
<Onkeltem> Hanno4ka: хватит сохнуть по жава. Есть гораздо более удачные ЯП :)
<[Raiden]> решил попробовать пересобрать фф http://storage7.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0213/h_1360763390_8357983_6319a22013.png
<[Raiden]> если всё выйдет как задумано, то будет казать больше роликов через html5
<low_format> Господа, пару дней назад возникла следующая проблема со скайпом, при каждом запуске он требует подтверждение пользовательских прав, переустановка не помогла, гугл бессилен, тема на форуме заглохла в 11 году без решения
<low_format> ставил с офф сайта
<Hanno4ka> low_format а попробуй поставить с репозитория
<baronos> рута чтоли хочет скайп?
<Hanno4ka> и вычисти каталог, куда поставился с оф сайта
<low_format> ок.. сейчас займусь
<[Raiden]> low_format: каких прав?
<[Raiden]> вычищать не надо, можно сменить права
<Hanno4ka> и посмотри есть ли в хоум какой скрытый каталог - тоже вычисти
<baronos> какие права он просит? все права в конституции.
<SergeyIT> baronos, "свободу скайпу!"  ж
<[Raiden]> Hanno4ka:  в хоме почти все каталоги скрытые )
<[Raiden]> low_format: ничего не стирай. Закрой скайп сначала, потом  sudo chown имя:имя /home/имя -R
<SergeyIT> [Raiden], женщина же просит  не стирать, а вычистить
<[Raiden]> /me вручил всем по венику.
<[Raiden]> приду - проверю
<Hanno4ka> [Raiden] я те не ведбма с вениками тут бегать
<andrex> да иди ты
<[Raiden]> )
 * andrex выкинул веник
<FishErr> у вас тут баня?
<Scrimmer> хороший же веник был..
<FishErr> кого тут банят? веником?
<andrex> utythfkmyfz e,jhrf))
<andrex> генеральная уборка
<snql> %)
<Scrimmer> полетел я
<andrex> на венике?
<Scrimmer> ты знал
<Scrimmer> чертяка
<FishErr> по венеке.. и улетел
<Scrimmer> http://img2.joyreactor.cc/pics/post/%D0%B3%D0%B8%D1%84%D0%BA%D0%B8-%D0%B2%D0%BE%D0%BB%D0%BA%D0%B8-%D0%BC%D0%B8%D0%BB%D0%BE%D1%82%D0%B0-567512.gif держи порцию добра
 * FishErr палится
<low_format> пишет отказано в доступе
<Scrimmer> вот вечно у тебя все не так
<Scrimmer> http://goo.gl/TJuVH
<andrex> sudo cown user /path
<andrex>  -R
<andrex> забыль сори
<andrex> срщцт
<andrex> chown
 * andrex поплоз за кофием
<[Raiden]> low_format: пишет скайп, или ты про мою команду?
<[Raiden]> Пиши больше 2 слов , а то не понятно
<low_format> команда
<andrex> sudo
<[Raiden]> low_format: а ты вместо имя подставил своего юзера? :)
<low_format> да.. я уже понял.. ввел твою команду выдала Отказано в дотсупе
<FishErr> user:
<low_format> нет ).. конечно поставил
<[Raiden]> Не знаю тогда. с судо не должно быть отказа в доступе
<[Raiden]> вы что-то делаете не так (С)
<[Raiden]> давай разделим на две команды. Набери sudo -i , ввоеди пароль
<[Raiden]> а потом уже chown имя:имя /home/имя -R
<low_format> ок. попробую
<[Raiden]> пасс небось криво ввел )
<low_format> еслиб так http://joxi.ru/sJ4bUdg5CbATBzs8FIY
<Hanno4ka> не, если пасс не тот, он говорит, что не тот и предлагает снова ввести
<Hanno4ka> Оо руту отказано в доступе? это вирус, детка XD
<[Raiden]> low_format: всё нормально, команла отработала. Это она ругнулась только на 1 файл. Запускай скайп
<andrex> неет это шифрованая фс туды маунтицо по этому и нет доступа
<andrex> эт папко
<[Raiden]> без разницы
<low_format> спасибо помогло
<[Raiden]> нзчт
<[Raiden]> почему оно на гвфс ругается я не в курсе. наверное это не совсем папка, или исчезала на момент работы команды
<[Raiden]> да в общем и не важно
<SergeyIT> это все твои веники
<andrex> это виртуальная файловая система
<[Raiden]> мои веники как раз сработали
<andrex> если не отмаунтить то будет матюгатцо на доступ
<[Raiden]> это всё гномеры , у них даже папки не папки
<[Raiden]> )
<andrex> тока както у меня матюгалось и отмаунченая
<SergeyIT> так вроде ренайм решил проблему
<low_format> что заринеймить надо?
<SergeyIT> low_format, всё - а то такой бардак развели в ФС
<andrex> рм спасет мир
<[Raiden]> SergeyIT: какой ренайм )
<[Raiden]> балаган какой- то )
<SergeyIT> rename
<andrex> да гвфс переименовал в бяку и удалил к фене
<[Raiden]> SergeyIT: какую проблему-то )
<SergeyIT> андрекса
<[Raiden]> проблема со скайпом был, човн её решил
<andrex> ну да а мы так вспоминаем
<[Raiden]> ясно
<andrex> яндрекс
<andrex> надо создать)
<SergeyIT> только и осталось что, вспоминать
<FishErr> chown решил, только человек не понял что сделал :) надо было сказать чтоб глянул на ls -al перед тем как делать chown ;)
<[Raiden]> Ну выговор тебе
<[Raiden]> надо был осказать
<[Raiden]> )
<FishErr> не успел ;)
<[Raiden]> это в общем всё от судо. пускают всё не думая
<FishErr> low_format, exit не забудь после sudo -i, если еще чтото делать будешь в этом терминале
<FishErr> а то опять от рута ченить сделаешь не то случайно ;)
<low_format> FishErr, спасибо уже
<SergeyIT>  low_format, твоя работа? http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=174965.0;topicseen
<low_format> FishErr, да
<low_format> SergeyIT, да
<[Raiden]> фф очень долго собирается. Ощущение такое что собираеш ьвсю убунту )
<[Raiden]> )
<SergeyIT> low_format: это не решение... у меня, к примеру, в хомяке есть файлы не мои, и они будут изменены
<Cnupm> SergeyIT, удалить пост?
<SergeyIT> как хочешь
<Cnupm> SergeyIT, как надо?
<[Raiden]> для домашней системы это решение
<[Raiden]> в ней редко многоюзерность есть
<[Raiden]> и сложные разграничения прав
<[Raiden]> где сложно, просто усложняется решение
<Hanno4ka> [Raiden]:  это ты еще не собирал gwt-программки)))
<[Raiden]> нужно найти то что принадлежит руту и изменить только это
<FishErr> да скорее всего ~/.Skype
<baronos> проблему не решили чтоли со скайпом?
<[Raiden]> )
<SergeyIT> baronos, утра )
<FishErr> Cnupm надо было глянуть на вывод ls -al
<[Raiden]> Ну да,  хотя команда выше  в данном случае не была лишней. Т.к. если он запукал от рута с кайп, то мог запускать что-то ещё
<FishErr> в домашней папке
<[Raiden]> теперь всё это пофиксилось
<[Raiden]> Нужно просто помнить что судо без параметров не меняет $HOME
<[Raiden]> хотя тут ещё зависит от сами программ
<baronos> SergeyIT: это про конституциюили это новая проблема?)
<[Raiden]> от очередности запуска ещё. Если файлы уже созданы, то запись в них не меняет владельца обычно. Если нет, то создадутся от того, от кого прога запущена.
<[Raiden]> ваш ко, а фф всё ещё компилится.
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=36103
<[Raiden]> Этот проектировщик пригодился бы команде gnome http://img11.nnm.ru/0/a/1/5/0/4bfb4e096c92bc01059c04d4e45.jpg
<[Raiden]> )
<andrex> не неайс
<andrex> хм хотя 3 ему ну да
<andrex> а то гном негр
<[Raiden]> http://img11.nnm.ru/0/a/1/5/0/4bfb4e096c92bc01059c04d4e45.jpg
<[Raiden]> ой не то
<[Raiden]> http://www.3dnews.ru/news/641436
<baronos> это чтоб я еще раз обратил внимание?)))
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> 2 буфера не всегда удобно
<[Raiden]> кстати в моём де их можно объединять 1 , как всегда поставив галочку
<andrex> хм у меня их фз скока можно переключатся) правда да иногда путаешсо
<andrex> прикольно будет посмотреть на япошку года у этой бандуры батареи здохнут
<[Raiden]> сделают службу эвакуаторов )
<andrex> особенно если это солдат в полной экиперовки тока умноженой на 2 или на 3
<andrex> е*
<Scrimmer> воцап
<andrex> пацак
<Scrimmer> нырываешься ?
<Scrimmer> холодца тебе
<andrex> да гуд гуд
<[Raiden]> Ну это все не так важно. Применение всеравн оможно найти. Понятно что в россии, если надо перенести  много груза, даже если сделают экзоскелет...
<baronos> иш какой
<[Raiden]> поставят ег она хранение и пригонят стройбат
<[Raiden]> но так не везде
<andrex> и да wassup вазап
<andrex> дарофф
<[Raiden]> два солдата из стройбата заменяют экскаватор (с)
<[Raiden]> вспомнилось
<baronos> andrex: он с украишки, там цэ воцап (цэ спарта)
<FishErr>  Он предназначается для пациентов с заболеваниями мышц и нервной системы, которые не позволяют им свободно передвигаться.
<FishErr> эти люди и без костюма не могут двигаться
<FishErr> так что батарейки если сядут, то это им не так страшно
<Lorgus> как исправить локаль на ru
<Lorgus> LANG=en_US.UTF-8 LANGUAGE=en LC_CTYPE="en_US.UTF-8"
<Unitfree> как то неаккуратно попытался добавить репозиторий, теперича вот такая лабуда при запуске "проверки обновлений" или "Синаптика"
<Unitfree> Не удалось загрузить список пакетов
<Unitfree> E:Type 'sudo' is not known on line 58 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<Unitfree> Что поделать?
<andrex> on line 58 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<Unitfree> Может быть этот файл вовсе удалить? система его восстановит с параметрами по дефолту?
<andrex> читай млин
<andrex>  чего пишуть
<andrex> 58 строку смотри чего там за лажа
<Unitfree> или есть где стандартный листинг этого файла?
<andrex> repogen.simplylinux.ch
<andrex> или лифка
<FishErr> Unitfree что в 58 строке?
<andrex> или ещё както
<andrex> но лучше поправить
<andrex> чем попоболью страдать
<Unitfree> Пустая строка!!!
<Unitfree> что то не пойму, это что здесь repogen.simplylinux.ch так много вопросов задают
<Unitfree> ?
<FishErr> cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<FishErr> и на http://paste.pro
<FishErr> тю
<FishErr> что за линка в топике?
<Unitfree> ))
<FishErr> http://pastebin.com/ - вот сюда
<Unitfree> http://pastebin.com/LT4KdJvu
<Unitfree> E:Неизвестный тип «sudo» в строке 58 в списке источников /etc/apt/sources.list
<andrex> 58 вапще есть строка или нет?
<Unitfree> НЕТ!
<baronos> не тори
<baronos> ори*
<Unitfree> ))
<andrex> сделай пустой и сохрани
<Unitfree> я паникую! Хорошо, попробую
<andrex> а я то как паникую. завтра то проходить)))
<FishErr> или до 51 строки оставь тока, попробуй.
<andrex> угу
<andrex> Repository Backtrack мне тож чет не нравятсо
<[Raiden]> Lorgus: sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup
<andrex> каким макаром они туды залезли
<andrex> [Raiden], д првой перезагрузки сработает
<andrex> до*
<Unitfree> Аааааа ребяяты! Простите, кипишу навёл. Файл бэкаповый смотрел. в настоящем есть 58 строка. Удалил её и теперь всё ок!
<[Raiden]> andrex: нет
<andrex> в бан его за введение в заблуждение))
<Lorgus> cgc
<Lorgus> спс
<andrex> Lorgus, нука ребутнись посмотрим осталось нет)
<Unitfree> я харошый, просто тупой... временами... после суток без сна...
<Lorgus> [Raiden], ru нет
<andrex> :P
<[Raiden]> @kban --host andrex 1800 Отдохни пол часика
<[Raiden]> Lorgus: значит надо сгеренить , есл ипмять не подводит, dpkg-recofigure  locales
<Lorgus> делал несколько раз
<[Raiden]> reconfigure
<Lorgus> оопс
<Lorgus> отойти нада
 * baronos косо поглядел на Молнепускателя, и отошел от клавиатуры -_-
<[Raiden]> верно это не та команда.
<[Raiden]> вспомню - скажу. Остальноые чего-то тупят
<Unitfree> [Raiden] Ты кажись не того в бан отправил... меня наверное хотел.
<[Raiden]> Unitfree: не
<[Raiden]> Тот чел возможно знает ответ, но вместо ответа вопрошающему он пытается исправить меня и надоел
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> Lorgus: если вернешся, посмотри есть ли ru в ls /var/lib/locales/supported.d
<Lorgus> ls /var/lib/locales/supported.d  en  local  ru
<[Raiden]> а у тебя гуи есть?
<Lorgus> странный у нас народ... висит же Злая Собака, нет зайти нада...
<Lorgus> да
<[Raiden]> в юнити же есть что-то для выбора локали и там галка или кнопка сделать системной
<Lorgus> у меня гном
<[Raiden]> в гоме тоже самое
<Lorgus> не... нету
<[Raiden]> гноме
<[Raiden]> Хм
<[Raiden]> ну давай попробуем руками. ... сча
<Lorgus> [Raiden],  руками как то... хм... мож женщину ??? =0))))
<[Raiden]> в /etc/default/locale  сунь LANG="ru_RU.UTF-8" и релогин или ребут )
<Lorgus> сек
<[Raiden]> первым делом самолёты (с)
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> ну и для гнома всякие пакеты с -ru доставишь потом
<[Raiden]> baronos: как там настраивалка локали в гноме зовется?
<Lorgus> [Raiden],  там уже стоит такое
<[Raiden]> а locale что пишет?
<Lorgus> LANG=en_US.UTF-8 LANGUAGE=en LC_CTYPE="en_US.UTF-8"
<Lorgus> все остальное ru
<[Raiden]> странно , может быть гном меняет после логина. поищи его настройщик )
<Lorgus> плин... электричество опять дорожает.... эх... скоро не держать сервера дома
<[Raiden]> либо тебе надо было ребутнуться
<Lorgus> ну щас еще раз попробую ребут
<[Raiden]> Раньше было просто,  система - настрокая локали или как-то так, в гном2 ) В кде4 ещё знаю как.
<[Raiden]> в юнити ещё помню поиском находил, но имя не помню )
<andrex> <|-(
<andrex> у райдена седня настроение плохое
<Scrimmer> http://www.yaplakal.com/forum2/topic539353.html
<Scrimmer> эх, молодец, Германия
<[Raiden]> andrex: поищи хавту или поставь виртуалку и сам попробуй. Прежде чем критиковать. Либо если знаеш ьответ вернее, отвечай тому кто спрашивает
<andrex> [Raiden], ок
<andrex> мог бы и просто завойсить или слишком жироно для меня) просто я когда такое пробовал у меня после ребута сбрасывались настройки приходилось в ручную с обновлением init делать
<[Raiden]> Этот пакет для сборки фф ещё какие-то тесты гонял. В итоге всё ещё компилится
<[Raiden]> йес, завершающая стадия пошла, заворачивается всё в дебы
<baronos> выбор локали в системе через гном3 делается проще чем через юнити.
<jlewka> в юните сложнее вызывается консоль?)
<[Raiden]> Собрал фф с поддержкой гстримера http://storage5.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0213/h_1360778151_6346416_a4645e1256.png
<[Raiden]> http://html5test.com/
<jlewka> да... прчел сообщения выше, был не прав)
<[Raiden]> http://storage5.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0213/h_1360778401_7777706_06b47775f2.png
<[Raiden]> собирал пакетами для 64бит версии 12.10 , но не на чистой системе, а на своей. Если кому надо могу выложить.
<snql> http://forum.antichat.ru/showthread.php?t=106725 под столом)
<snql> BSD, Linux, Debian и Mandrake - это все версии нелегальной хакерской операционной системы, изобретенной советским компьютерным хакером Линусом Тороволтосом еще до того, как русские проиграли Холодную Войну.
<[Raiden]> на ютубе видео с рекламой всеравн обудет игратсья через флэш,  они не допиласи это
<[Raiden]> в общем моя пересборка бровсера не отменила флэш )  Единсвенное, возможно хтмл5 плейер будет выскакивать чаще
<[Raiden]> snql: Мандрейк раньше был в экс ссср очень популярен.
<[Raiden]> и давн оен существует под таким именем. Т.е. твой линк древний.
<tagezi> всем привет )
<[Raiden]> tagezi: ты-то мне и нужен, а то все спят. Открой этот линк в фф и скажи играется или нет
<[Raiden]> http://mediaelementjs.com/media/echo-hereweare.mp4
<tagezi> [Raiden], эм.. сейчас посмотрю, помоему его ставить нужно
<[Raiden]> тогда не обязательно
<tagezi> [Raiden], с задержками небольшими, и фигня какаято, шипит рыпит и сильно раздражает )
<tagezi> но играет, музыка слышка и видео видно
<[Raiden]> Плохо )
<[Raiden]> может быть там не h264
<tagezi> незнаю )
<tagezi> хром также проигрывает
<tagezi> и влс тоже, везде один и тотже поток идёт, думаю это так и задумано было )
<tagezi> [Raiden], у тебя непомук нормально работает?
<[Raiden]> вроде да
<tagezi> чото он мне после вчерашнего обновления ошибок выдаёт часто слишком
<tagezi> вчера постоянно вызывал божую коровку, сегодня на пол часа 3 раза уже
<[Raiden]> У меня небыло
<[Raiden]> а что пишет
<[Raiden]> tagezi: а вот это показывает? фф http://www.quirksmode.org/html5/videos/big_buck_bunny.mp4
<tagezi> [Raiden], немного волной идёт, но намного лучше показывает
<tagezi> [Raiden], я блондинка, я просто поворчал, отправил отчет об ошибке и усё ))
<tagezi> там что-то типа "неожитадо завершился" кажись так
<tagezi> вследующий раз зафоткаю, что бы не забыть )
<[Raiden]> tagezi: странно, возможно у тебя стоит какой-то плейер-плагин )
<[Raiden]> давай ещё 1 тест и я от тебя отстану. http://www.quirksmode.org/html5/tests/video.html - тут несокль видео, попробуй проиграть которое h264
<[Raiden]> там написано
<[Raiden]> всё , не нужно
<snql> [Raiden]: не подскажешь как это вылечить можно? ) http://snql.by/images/wgrger6.png
<[Raiden]> ох, шо ты сделал с кде )
<[Raiden]> сча попробую помочь. Видимо ты пытался ставить минималку
<Sergey_IT> прокси через плагин? Забавно
<tagezi> [Raiden], ну там H.264/MP4 вообще в фф не видно, хотя хром его показывает
<tagezi> [Raiden], у меня мож что-то не доставлено
<[Raiden]> tagezi: ок, тест закончен )
<tagezi> я беременная? о_О
<tagezi> =)
<UNIm95> tagezi: да чужой выйдет через 30 минут
<tagezi> круть, у меня дома будет ещё одно животное )
<UNIm95> tagezi: и труп
<[Raiden]> tagezi: не, всё у тебя доставлено, в фф нет поддержки. Но как оказалось можно включить, толку правда около 0
<[Raiden]> snql: должно быть так. если придумаю в каком это пакете - скажу. http://itmages.ru/image/view/893967/7b7795ba
<snql> по гуглу в kdebase вроде бы как
<snql> [Raiden] << http://arm.koji.fedoraproject.org/koji/fileinfo?rpmID=42300&filename=/usr/lib/kde4/kcm_kio.so это он?
<[Raiden]> врятли.
<[Raiden]> у тебя кстаи убунта?
<baronos> отправь смс на номер 3444 с ответом 1. У негоубунту 2. федора 3. райден пустит бан за федора
<snql> [Raiden] << да
<[Raiden]> snql: посмотри стоит ли пакет kde-baseapps-data
<snql> [Raiden] << стоит
<Scrimmer> жи
<[Raiden]> snql: не знаю тогда.
<[Raiden]> kde-baseapps-bin: /usr/lib/kde4/kcm_kio.so  - тоже в этом пакете
<[Raiden]> но знаю как можно сделать
<[Raiden]> не разбираясь
<[Raiden]> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Scrimmer> почему все советуют из линукса для десктопа arch?
<Scrimmer> с кедами
<Sergey_IT> где?
<Scrimmer> да мну типы достали писать
<Scrimmer> товарисчи
<[Raiden]> на ресурсах арча наверное
<[Raiden]> возьми попробуй если время есть
<Sergey_IT> Scrimmer, друзей правильно выбирать надо
<[Raiden]> snql: а сделай sudo apt-get install --reinstall kde-baseapps-bin , хотя врятли
<Scrimmer> таварисчи
<[Raiden]> можно кстати модули системсеттингс отдельно запускать
<[Raiden]> kcmshell4 proxy
<snql> [Raiden] << почитилось  sudo apt-get install --reinstall kde-baseapps-bin
<snql> спасибо )
<[Raiden]> забавно, ок )
<[Raiden]> /me ощутил +10 к телепатии
<Scrimmer> забавно
<Scrimmer> классное слово
<[Raiden]> сча 1 шот покажу, понравится наверное не всем )
<baronos> а то ;)
<[Raiden]> http://itmages.ru/image/view/894008/dccaa9c1
<[Raiden]> вот так вот создается статистика для ос с цинамоном
<[Raiden]> :)
<[Raiden]> на самом деле не всё так ужасн огля форков гнома, там на канале всего человек 6-7
<Sergey_IT> не негнетай напряженности
 * andrex облил КДЕ бензином и поджег
<andrex> Исчезните, плохие буквы
<Sergey_IT> посыпал андрекса получившимся пеплом... пророс новый кде
<UNIm95> andrex Если твой ник записать anDrEKs то тебе самому надо сгореть
<goganchic> всем привет
<goganchic> за что нынче жгут КДЕ?
<Sergey_IT> здесь всё жгут
<UNIm95> goganchic за то что осталось одной из удобных средой рабочего стола
<andrex> уже даже меня, частично)
<goganchic> UNIm95, ну да, так оно и есть, KDE удобен вполне себе
<UNIm95> goganchic: гном 2 был удобней и меньше потреблял ресурсы
<Sergey_IT> каждому - своё, а поджигателей отправить в (лагерь) MS
<andrex> мм MS это плохо, я туды нехочу(
<UNIm95> единственный плюс мс это игры. но вальве правильно крутиться
<UNIm95> правда есть еще AD
<UNIm95> но это только для фирм
<goganchic> а чем так плох MS? по-моему просто другое видение продукта, только и всего
<Sergey_IT> плох закрытостью
<UNIm95> goganchic: пустотой в документации
<[Raiden]> конечному юзеру без разницы лицензии и наличие сорцов , если не надо собирать - тоже.
<UNIm95> я про недокументироанные возможности
<goganchic> UNIm95, например?
<UNIm95> goganchic как ты думаешь почему под вайном нельзя все запустить?
<goganchic> UNIm95, наверное потому что вайн - не венда?
<UNIm95>  goganchic: они реализуют функции  из WinAPI по MSDN. причем некоторые функции приходилось реверсить из-за  отсутствия информации в MSDN
<goganchic> UNIm95, давай конкретизируем, чем плоха документация от MS для конечного пользователя, то что они не документируют какие-то очень внутренние WinAPI функции может повлиять только на 0.00001% пользователей, да и то вряд ли
<goganchic> UNIm95 если ты переходишь на линукс, то имхо лучше использовать именно линуксовые приложения, а такие костыли как wine - всегда будут плохо работать и не венда тому виной, а сама идея
<UNIm95> goganchic: Макросы для мс оффиса на их диалекте бейсика связаны сильно с внутренним Винапи из-за чего нет возможности сделать свободную реализацию
<artus> @voice UNIm95 goganchic
<artus>  вы часом не заблудились?
<UNIm95> artus: Нет.
<Sergey_IT> они в вечном поиске истины
<_d4vid> :)
<baronos> как былона плакате в кабинете Маудера "Истина где то рядом"
<goganchic> UNIm95 видимо в нашем разговоре какое-то недопонимание, ты говоришь, мол венда и микрософт плохи тем что нет документации на внутренние функцие используемые в их продуктах, не предназначенных для использования нигде кроме венды, я же говорю что в этом
<goganchic>  внутренние функции, потому что их просто не предполагается использовать где-то кроме венды
<UNIm95> goganchic: я бы тебе аргументировал но у artus есть бан хаммер=(
<goganchic> оу, ну ладно тогда :)
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=36108
<baronos> test
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Понг.
<Scrimmer> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> Scrimmer, Ну понг, и что?
<Masterok> Всем привет
<Masterok> Люди добрые, не подумайте плохого, но судьба злодейка заставила обратится к вам за помощью. Встроеное видео интел и полосы проявляющеися при скролинге. Помогите решыть
<[Raiden]> кто-то тут уже был такой
<tagezi> Masterok, и чем тебе помочь?
<[Raiden]> наверное он и был )
<[Raiden]> композит, юнити, авн , полосы
<Masterok> Точно
<Masterok> я и біл
<[Raiden]> на форум писани.
<Masterok> был
<Masterok> и на форуме писал
<tagezi> да нафоруме там уже всё расписано
<andrex> жди обновления
<andrex> вот те и ответ
<Masterok> кстати есть прогрес  у меня, в режыме юнити 2д плос нету, зато шрыфты зеленым отдают
<Masterok> и в оконном менеджере мате тоже полос нету, но не работают ефекты
<Masterok> andrex: какого обновления? Точнее чего обновления?
<Masterok> месы? Ксорга?
<Masterok> я ж даже толком не разобрался в чом конкретно проблема.
<andrex> месы
<baronos> меса 9.1 + ядро 3.8 = нет полос :D
<Masterok> меса у мя 9.1
<baronos> докажи
<[Raiden]> видеокарты разные у вас мб
<[Raiden]> и артефакты ваще могут и при перегреве быть. Хотя если тольк опри скроллинге то врятли
<baronos> компиз лютый однако. кде пробуй там все гуд.
<Masterok> а не, меса у мя 9.01
<Masterok> 9.1 вообще вроде как нет
<Masterok> кде пробовал. мате мне ближе оказался
<baronos> компиль 9.1-дев ну или погляди лайф кде на предмет таких лагов или лхде. имхо несколько раз убеждался, если е арбайтен че то, то это работает в кде и крысе, но их терпетьне могу, так вот и сижу в винде. жду дройда)
<baronos> и вообще юзать надо то что работет и не жжужит
<Masterok> оно работало больше года
<Masterok> пока месяц назад не обновилось чтото
<Masterok> я на празниках не рабтал, а потом начал с текстом работать а оно мне такую картинку
<Masterok> Вот тема на форуме http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=213201.msg1638420#msg1638420 там скриншоты есть
<l-ectrik> Masterok: а какая видюха?
<Masterok> Видео интегрированое в проц Проц Intel G530
<snql> какой контакт умный, послал куку лишнюю и ничего не работает
<snql> полчаса промучался почему авторизация не проходит
<Masterok> Отпишитесь хоть ктонибудь, помогите поднять тему дабы ее увидели и по возможности помогли http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=213201.msg1638420#msg1638420
#ubuntu-ru 2013-02-14
<Hanno4ka> всех всех всех с днём валентина!!!! желаю вам много любви и много секса)))))
<|rapidsp|> ну допустим секс каждый день на работе...
<Hanno4ka> ненене, такого секса, от которого удовольствие получаешь, с самой клёвой девушкой на свете)))
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Hanno4ka: 14 февраля 1946 года научному миру и всем заинтересованным был продемонстрирован первый реально работающий электронный компьютер ENIAC I
<JohnDoe_71Rus> это нам ближе чем кровавая история где все умерли
<Hanno4ka> фуфуфу, да тут канал тру задротов! как же я низко пала.... как же я могла связаться с такими....
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Hanno4ka: просто не вижу радости от трагедии. а в современности так вообще чистый бизнес
<|rapidsp|> проблем в том, что у нас любовью занимаются ежедневно, а у них тока в день валентина
<|rapidsp|> да, для них это праздник, понимаю :)
<Hanno4ka> |rapidsp| "для них" - это для кого?
<|rapidsp|> ну я не знаю, откуда пришел этот праздник
<|rapidsp|> от них :)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> для католиков. праздник католической церкви
<Hanno4ka> да что вы за бяки такие? неужели просто праздник любви вызывает у вас отвращение?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Hanno4ka: что такое "праздник любви"? поподробней пожалуйста
<|rapidsp|> просто мы любим женщин каждый день. Зачем нас загонять в один день? :) повод побухать? так это не проблема! :)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> |rapidsp|: не, у нас тоже назначили праздник любить женщин - 8 марта.
<|rapidsp|> JohnDoe_71Rus: не совсем так. 8 марта - день выполнения работы по дому )))
<JohnDoe_71Rus> :)
<aleksei`> всем ку
<Hanno4ka> http://m.tut.by/news/kaleidoscope/334684.html
<Hanno4ka> праздник любви - это так весело))) вот я сегодня пришла на работу и тут опа - милая валентинка от моего проекменеджера))) так веселее стало ))
<aleksei`> ))
<iFalkorr> Hanno4ka: трахни его
<Hanno4ka> iFalkorr пошёл нахер с такими советами
<Hanno4ka>  :p
<aleksei`> нормально так пообщались ))
<_d4vid> iFalkorr, ты достоин войса
<aleksei`> скорее он честно заслужил войс
<iFalkorr> Hanno4ka: а что?сама ж празднуешь день секса за открытку в память о голуьом священнике
<_d4vid> Ханочка .. с валентином тебя..
<iFalkorr> Тем более. Будь мужиком, займись сексом с прожект менежером в честь голуього священика
<SergKry> пиздец полный у вас тут, я смотрю
<_d4vid> скайя плюшит..
<_d4vid> видимо у него небыло секса последнии 20 лет )
<iFalkorr> @op
<iFalkorr> Не матерись
<SergKry> iFalkorr пошел нахуй с накими советами, я ща тебя так трахну, что неделю сидеть не сможешь
<_d4vid> гг
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://de.trinixy.ru/pics5/20130214/podborka_38.jpg От Валентинки )
<iFalkorr> Похоже ей не дают и прожект менеджер отнял валентинку, сказав ф что ошибся
<|rapidsp|> праздник удался :)
<iFalkorr> |rapidsp|: мыж канал "тру задротов". Надо соответствовать
<iFalkorr> :-)
<Hanno4ka> бу
<_d4vid> http://i.imgur.com/rfpI10X.gif
<_d4vid> UNIm95, du student ^^
<UNIm95> _d4vid: черт прикольно
<UNIm95> не знаешь как от палева скрыться?
<_d4vid> UNIm95, завести бнц
<_d4vid> UNIm95, или сидеть через анонимайзер .. как тор
<UNIm95> _d4vid: это где?
<_d4vid> UNIm95, или http://toonel.net
<UNIm95>  _d4vid: спс
<iFalkorr> Посмотрев, как в мире растет популярность гарлем шейк... ай донт вонт то лив он зыс плэнит энимо
<_d4vid> UNIm95, битте
<iFalkorr> UNIm95: проще попросить cloak на #freenode
<iFalkorr>  Вот как у меня
<_d4vid> http://i53.fastpic.ru/thumb/2013/0214/e6/8e282a424d41bef71b533beb80eb7be6.jpeg :)
<only_you> _d4vid: пацан к успеху шел
<_d4vid> http://cs417624.userapi.com/v417624898/e38/8U8Qy84SsH0.jpg
<SergeyIT> _d4vid, это твой дизайн интерфейса?
<_d4vid> da :)
<SergeyIT> это текила так вставляет? А я и не пробовал ее еще (
<_d4vid> ya tozhe net..
<Pretender> test
<ubuntuhelp> Pretender, Понг.
<Pretender> ubuntuhelp, вота фак понг ?
<Pretender> ping
<ubuntuhelp> Pretender, Понг.
<Pretender> привет :)
<only_you> всем любви посоны
<SergeyIT> only_you, не мешай ( они этим и заняты)
<only_you> http://habrahabr.ru/post/169371/ фотожоп таки опенсорс детка
<goganchic> only_you, 1.0-то?
<only_you> неблагодарные :-D
<Scrimmer> прувет ребятульки
<tagezi> всем привет
<Scrimmer> tagezi: воцап
<tagezi> Scrimmer, сам ты воцап )
<tagezi> Scrimmer, как палец?
<Scrimmer> вчера перебинтовывали
<Scrimmer> первая мысль - ОБОЖЕЧТОВЫСДЕЛАЛИСМОИМПАЛЬЦЕМ
<Scrimmer> это был шифт
<SergeyIT> щас и шифт лечить придется
<tagezi> Scrimmer, ничо, ещё пару перевязок и всё пройдёт )
<Scrimmer> tagezi: а ты как 7 )
<tagezi> Scrimmer, ну у меня пальцы пока вроде целы )
<Scrimmer> tagezi: да и мой как огурчик, правда потрепан малех
<Scrimmer> но ниче, боец
<Scrimmer> [Raiden]: йоук
<[Raiden]> ку
<[Raiden]> http://img11.nnm.ru/b/1/4/1/2/9f91fbded0e95e92099c217a24f.jpg
<misha777> мужчина в кепке похож на батю
<andrex> от дац валерьянку))
<andrex> й*
<[Raiden]> )
<andrex> о рацден седня хорошой)
<andrex> да че такое то й я сказал
<bane> andrex: напился?
<bane> у тебя пальцы заплетаются
<andrex> походу
<[Raiden]> на телефон мой произошла утечка прошивки 4.1.2 ,  сток 2.3.6. Вот думаю шиться или нет.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> [Raiden]: что за тело?
<[Raiden]> galaxy ace ii
<JohnDoe_71Rus> хмм. официалка? у меня галакся с плюс. тоже жду 4-ку
<JohnDoe_71Rus> эйс вроде попроще
<[Raiden]> да, официалка , но не  вышедшая ещё, через пару месяцев обещают.
<|rapidsp|> а как же она прилетела?
<[Raiden]> не знаю, кто-то потырил бету наверное )
<[Raiden]> сама не прилетела, на 4пда выложили
<|rapidsp|> аа....
<|rapidsp|> ну если не приперло, толучче подождать :)
<[Raiden]> JohnDoe_71Rus:я знаю что за s advance  уже вышла, а s+ чего-то не помню
<JohnDoe_71Rus> [Raiden]:  gti9001 по их классификации
<[Raiden]> про такой не слышал. То что выше 1 ггц неплохо, хоть и 1 ядро. МОжет и проапргейдят.
<[Raiden]> ниже 1 ггц апгрейдят реже _ как мне показалось )
<[Raiden]> JohnDoe_71Rus: на 4pda под твой есть кастомы CyanogenMod10 на основе 4.1.2
<[Raiden]> http://4pda.ru/forum/index.php?showtopic=381720
<andrex> sam fisherr?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> [Raiden]: кастом не комильфо
<[Raiden]> если отзывы ок то попытка не пытка ) главное подумать об откате
<FishErr> andrex, не знаю что это значит.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> [Raiden]: вот. откат самое главное
<|rapidsp|> я брал офиц. обкромсал ее, потвикал, шобы звук орал и радуюсь :) получился по сути кастом :)
<andrex> FishErr, ну и ладно, забей)
<Scrimmer> вечера тебе, andrex
<FishErr> я и не напрягался ;)
<Scrimmer> зря
<andrex> Scrimmer, пепелац))
<andrex> где твой восап
<Scrimmer> andrex: чиво
<Scrimmer> воцап йо, чо как
<_d4vid> http://sphotos-d.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/538227_583335995027999_1348238594_n.jpg
<[Raiden]> в беларуси памятник ему есть. Это отлько мы всё сносим нафиг
<andrex> гилентинка)
<Scrimmer> сталинтинка, обоже :D
<Scrimmer> andrex: с праздником, хстате
<andrex> Scrimmer, взаимно
<Scrimmer> не
<andrex> ))
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ENIAC, за твое здоровье
<Scrimmer> пойду анимеху смотреть
<Scrimmer> всем НЯ :_:
 * andrex не считает 14 фебраля праздником
<Scrimmer> как и большая часть  народу здесь
<andrex> ну я за всех незнаю
<Scrimmer> а мог бы
<Scrimmer> andrex: холодца тебе
<[Raiden]> а.. святой валентин, я и забыл. В общем-то это католический праздник. Нам можно отмечать если только хочется :)
<[Raiden]> НАм русским когда скучно - мы отмечаем чужие праздники.
<[Raiden]> )
<_d4vid> да повод чтоб нажратся..
<andrex> нам рРусским когда работать не охото мы отмечаем все подряд)
<[Raiden]> )
<andrex> день дня дня дня
<FishErr> ващет это производителям всякой лабуды праздник
<FishErr> и устроителям "акций в честь дня валентина"
<andrex> фигни типа стелнтинок)
<andrex> и*
<snql> Всем доброе утро :) qutIM реально каждый день обновляется из репы или это глюк?
<m0nster> а он обновляется???
<m0nster> уже как года 3 пользуюсь 0.2
<snql> после каждой перезагрузки компьютера находит обновление для qutim
<m0nster> глюк
<m0nster> :)
<[Raiden]> snql: смотря из какой репы
<[Raiden]> если с дейлибилдами, то как бы название\коментарии очевидны
<andrex> вот вичат дев почти каждый день обновы))
<andrex> по нему можно смотреть какое седня число
<snql> ppa:qutim/qutim
<[Raiden]> в 3.х превью картинок , заголовков с частью текста и 3 кадра для видео
<[Raiden]> и ещё иногда плейер рисует на линки с мп3
<[Raiden]> 0.3х
<|rapidsp|> snql: у тебя дейли реп подключен
<[Raiden]> можно использовать дейли реп  и включить холд для пакетов или проверку обновлений раз в неделю
<snql> |rapidsp| << http://qutim.org/download# там не написано, что он дейли
<snql> строка для убунтуэ
<[Raiden]> У вас это можно в синаптике или с комстроки. У меня в muon
<|rapidsp|> snql: который для 3.х он и есть дейли короче :)
<|rapidsp|> просто пилят активно
<|rapidsp|> надо же, на канале вопрос про убунту :)
<Scrimmer> рапапара
<[Raiden]> http://storage8.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0214/h_1360845271_9822059_d00a80016f.png
<[Raiden]> можете и в юнити поставить этот мендежер , он вроде кделибс не тащит, только qt
<[Raiden]> только без апдейтера, а то будет два
<Scrimmer> ты про кутим?
<Scrimmer> или муон ?
<[Raiden]> про муон
<Scrimmer> в юнити работает
<[Raiden]> в юнити будет 100% всего работать.
<Scrimmer> я же говорю - работает
<[Raiden]> я говорю про то что не тащит вроде кделибс
<[Raiden]> при желании в юнити можно и плазму запустить гыгы
<Scrimmer> хм, сегодня рекомендации аудио в вк предложили сет транса, забавненько
<Scrimmer> интересная функция, кстати
<Scrimmer> пасхалочка от гугла
<[Raiden]> в 4.1.2 переключатели 0 I  как в гном3 http://cs3-3.4pda.to/2537712.png
<Scrimmer> странно, почему в гугле в пасхалке
<[Raiden]> Это говорит о том что изначальная идея г3 была направлена на тач. Потом когда стало ясно что думают о таких инновациях пользователи, стали появляться интервью с разьяснениями что ГШ подходит для ноутбука и десктопа.
<Scrimmer> все животные мужского пола?
<Scrimmer> они на что намекают?
<[Raiden]> )
<Scrimmer> хм
<Scrimmer> а что тут гномовского в переключателях ?
<Scrimmer> я в юнити такие видел
<[Raiden]> Ну тык, юнити 99% гном3
<[Raiden]> В общем-то особого криминала нет. в таких переключателях. Может только место больше занимаю чем галка
<andrex> не всетаки наверно по меньше
<[Raiden]> Ну,  вм + плагин к нему в виде 2 панелей и даша, хотя ещё индикаторы для панели. ладно 90%
<[Raiden]> )
<Scrimmer> в iOS такие переключатели были в 4 версии
<andrex> и настройки по другому чем сломаные в гноме 3
<[Raiden]> иос это в общем-то и есть их прототип или образец.
<[Raiden]> http://www.sotovik.ru/images/news3/29.01.2013/07.png - для тех кто видел гном3 и не видел иос будет сложно понять что на экране.
<[Raiden]> всё, молчу )
<[Raiden]> Я думаю просто текущие люди в проекте молодые и в основном американцы. Вот это и повлияло. Т.е. они все пользователи иос.
<Hanno4ka> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> Hanno4ka, Понг понг понг...
<Hanno4ka> )))
<[Raiden]> ускакал
<baronos> test
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Понг понг понг...
<Hanno4ka> бугагашенька
<Pretender> а тут есть ISo тестеры бубунты или её форков ?
<andrex> да мы все посути тестеры иногда бубунты, когда захотим ало бету поставить)
<andrex> альфа*
<andrex> Hanno4ka, это что было? :D
<Hanno4ka> andrex: это была бугагашенька, ну какой же ты нипанятливый)))
<andrex> хм а ты странная)
<andrex> пора у скпима патент брать на фразу)
<Hanno4ka> andrex: неправда, я нормальная, это  вы кругом все какие-то странные...
<andrex> эт точно)
<Hanno4ka> ну все, я домой, что-то как-то охото в линейку побегать Оо
<artus> пыщ
<andrex> artus, ку
<baronos> тыщ
<artus> запарили станки, раскажиче че нить хорошее ))
<baronos> нет хороего в роисси ничего
<andrex> и все хором кинулись расказывать интересное и хорошее)
<andrex> шаб ку бы снял, в помещении ведь)
<artus> :D
<Scrimmer> artus: лол
<Scrimmer> artus: нет, верстка фу
<Scrimmer> сказали то полностью переделать с нуля с новым решением =\
<snql> Scrimmer: привет, как жизнь?
<Scrimmer> с праздником, ага
<snql> взаимно )
<andrex> дежавю...
<Scrimmer> нет уж, спасибо
<Scrimmer> ой
<Scrimmer> не*
<Scrimmer> блин, я все испортил
<andrex> у нас канал зациклилсо перезапустите пожалуйса)
<snql> skyrim отец ждет
<Scrimmer> dark siders 2
<andrex> dragon age 3
<markmx> Приветствую, други, есть ли в линуксе аналог хамачи? Сам то хамачи есть, но есть ли аналоги адекватные симпатичные?
<markmx> ат оу меня тут батлфилд вьетнам скачивается, ну сами понимаете :)
<andrex> http://habrahabr.ru/post/150151/
<markmx> так... теперь надо найти единомышленников
<andrex> эт точно не я :D
<[Raiden]> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=hQ04cgCt4gc#t=80s
<artus> markmx, канешн есть ) openvpn  c серверной частью на своей вдске )
<markmx> ненене, тут теперь другой затык
<markmx> у меня два моника, а вайн захватывает как-то криво, счас думаю как сделать запуск в окне
<baronos> use the Windows for games :)
<[Raiden]> or android
<[Raiden]> )
<markmx> ненене, батлфилд вьетнам - это не игра... это жизнь
<markmx> иэй геймс... чяелендж эврисинг :)))))) погнали
<Scrimmer> оладушки - офигенно
<baronos> пирожки с луком и яйцами тоже вкатывают ;)
<[Raiden]> )
<Scrimmer> а еще плацинты с картошкой ок ваще
<Scrimmer> baronos: согласись
<baronos> мне не знакомо слово плацинты :( но картошка гуд :D
<baronos> ципилины знакомое слово, они вроде из картошки тертой
<artus> кулинарные ужасы :D
<[Raiden]> вроде так немецкий дерижабль назывался )
<Scrimmer> а еще мивина с курочкой очень даже
<Scrimmer> с утреца так, заварить сразу две, ммм
<[Raiden]> я тут пробовал салат ил сельдирея и киви , на днях
<artus> большой привет поджелудочной называетцо :D
<Scrimmer> я тут ваш ролтон ел, те кто из России
<Scrimmer> обоже, ну ет ппц)
<artus> Scrimmer, у нас мивинка еще сьедобная в отличии ?
<Scrimmer> угу
<baronos> я уже поел, так что сижу и wine попиваю :P
<Scrimmer> когда ролтон ел, было чувство, что расплавленную пластмасу ем
<Kyshtynbai> а я его сухим ел на даче
<baronos> да он как доширак :D
<Kyshtynbai> Так от брикета откусывал и ел.
<artus> мифинка на сухвае ниче так ))
<Scrimmer> я когда мелкий был, ваще кубики от Галина Бланка облизывал
<Scrimmer> вкусно было
<Kyshtynbai> Терпимо.
<Scrimmer> и мивина была раньше сладкая, с молоком типа
<Scrimmer> тоже весчь
<artus> да ну вас , ужасы какие то расказываете )
<baronos> Kyshtynbai: под пиво то вкатывает ролтон сухой :)
<Kyshtynbai> ну :) !
<Scrimmer> да чо, у мун кореш есть
<Scrimmer> ну как кореш, одногруппник
<Scrimmer> вроде при бабле, а сам на переменах мивину сухую трескает
<Scrimmer> каждйы день почти
<artus> Появился первый смартфон Vertu на базе ОС Android. Теперь владельцы Apple официально считаются нищебродами :D
<Kyshtynbai> ухаха
<Scrimmer> самое интересное, что это только в Украине и России иметь айфон - считаца илитой
<Kyshtynbai> с золотым корпусом небось. весом в киллограмм ).
<Scrimmer> бредваще
<Kyshtynbai> не скажы
<Kyshtynbai> в тайланде если у тебя айфон - ты как король, чуть понижу.
<Kyshtynbai> пониже*
<Scrimmer> Kyshtynbai: http://www.computerra.ru/53997/vertu-stanet-sensornikom-pod-android/
<Kyshtynbai> у них две темы: машина и айфон. Ты можешь в этой машине жить, но ты будешь считаться крутым :) .
<Scrimmer> Да ну, айфон стоит столько же, сколько самсунг гелекси S2
<artus> Kyshtynbai, не, титанка
<Scrimmer> кстати, а откуда такая цена на телефоны верту?
<Scrimmer> у них же дизайн убогий ойбида ваще
<Kyshtynbai> понты дороже денег.
<artus> Полированное красное золото 18 карат, черный титан с покрытием PVD, полированная черная керамика, черная кожа
<artus> круть наверно ))
<Kyshtynbai> угу) и по пьяне об пол уронить или ещё лучше потерять
<Kyshtynbai> у меня друг купил очки рейбен солнечные за 400 баксов, шел бухой, наклонился за ключами и вдребезги :) .
<artus>  а там к телефону 100500 человек отвечающие на самые дурацкие вопросы в любое время суток в комплекте идет
<Kyshtynbai> хехехе. Ну на то и люкс.
<artus> о, там и бодигарды в комплекте идут как услуга, прикольно :D
<artus> но телефонка за 16.5к евров это перебор
<artus> для нищебродов есть версия за 7 900 Евро :D
<Kyshtynbai> ;(.
<baronos> да само то, не дорого и не дорого :)
<APV> Добрый вечер, можно ли создать что-то типа шортката, который будет открывать терминал и запускать в нём определённую команду?
<artus> лехко
<[Raiden]> если бы вы были из топ 10  миллиардеров, вы бы купили телефон за 16.500к? Я думаю поискали бы подороже )
<artus> можно даже автоматом запускать это дело
<APV> Отлично!
<[Raiden]> Товар должен быть на каждый кошелёк
<APV> А то мне поднадоело каждый раз копипастсть её :)
<UNIm95> Ахтунг-Ахтунг
<baronos> gnome-terminal -e top
<UNIm95> В стиме распродажа для линукс игр
<UNIm95> Кому интересно налетайте
<baronos> интернета нет, чтоб обновить стим, и зарплата еще не прилетела :(
<APV> baronos, куда вводить? Ничего типа create shortcut не нашёл.
<UNIm95>  baronos: у тебя траффик тарифицируется?
<baronos> APV: cситемные параметры - клавиатура - вкладка комбинации - там дополнительные и там добаляй
<baronos> UNIm95: у меня жопа одним словом :D
<UNIm95> baronos: есть какой внутренний файлообменник? могу стим залить =)
<baronos> эмм :)
<APV> А если я ещё хочу запускаемой программе дать уровень приоритета -20?
<Kyshtynbai> && nice -20 ?
<Kyshtynbai> хотья не уверен.
<APV> Перед или после?
<Kyshtynbai> после.
<APV> А-а, там же ещё права нужны.
<artus> подарите кс :D гадство, все деньги с кошелька на пополняшки трубы потратил
<baronos> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTMwMjY
<tagezi> https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL387B38E91536055B
<tagezi> типа спец курс, правда читает один из разработчиков альта )) но это не существенно
<baronos> artus: наверно займу у мамки 75р на кс :D
<baronos> artus: ураа, не придется, у меня на мтс есть 99р с него и оплачу :D
<UNIm95>  baronos:  рад?
<UNIm95> Сильно?
<baronos> конечно :) только неизвестно когда скачаю её :D
<[Raiden]> а я в урт бегаю когда хочется пострелять
<Scrimmer> чо как
<artus> Scrimmer, подари кс в стиме :D
<Scrimmer> щя
<baronos> иhttp://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/02/steam-added-to-ubuntu-software-center-celebrates-with-big-sale
<Scrimmer> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v8qe1q6sHwc вот чиво хочу
<Scrimmer> artus: прием
<baronos> artus: он подарить видать собрался кс :D
<Scrimmer> ну дык
<Scrimmer> я не жадный
<baronos> правльно, потом если молнепускатель забанит, у тебя будет +1 антибан от артуса :D
<Scrimmer> кто
<Scrimmer> зевс шоле?
<Scrimmer> опять он за свое?
<baronos> ну дык, критические дни наверно :)
<artus> Scrimmer, туууть
 * baronos чует озоном в воздухе запахло, сворачивается спать
<UNIm95> Народ вопрос
<UNIm95> почему в tty[1-6] не подхватывается $HOME/.bashrc
<[Raiden]> а точнее?
<andrex> ls -a
<andrex> ?
<andrex> или как не показывается?
<[Raiden]> .bashrc при каждом запуске шелла
<UNIm95> [Raiden]: в $HOME/.bashrc прописаны алиасы и раскраска терминала. но про логине в tty[1-6] алиасы не работают
<[Raiden]> может ошибка там, хз
<UNIm95> [Raiden]:  где там?
<[Raiden]> в этом файле
<UNIm95> эмулятор терминала его подхватывает
<[Raiden]> покажи весь файл
<artus> ммм,страннц наверно вопрос, а по модбасу в линухе кто нить общался с какими нить железяками? :)
<UNIm95> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://hastebin.com или http://paste.pro
<UNIm95> [Raiden]: http://pastebin.com/00DsSAbB
<UNIm95> Кстати перейдите кто по http://paste.pro и посмейтесь
<artus> гг
<[Raiden]> UNIm95: notify-send графическая программа. Дя ещё работы как минимум нужна пременаня SDISPLAY
<[Raiden]> для её*
<[Raiden]> $DISPLAY
<[Raiden]> и переменные с условиями в альясе тоже могут по всякому иначе работать
<[Raiden]> такие вещи лучше оформлять функциями или ещё лучше отдельным файлом (скриптом).
<[Raiden]> имхо с которым можете не соглашаться.
<UNIm95> [Raiden]:  подскажи правильно строчку
<[Raiden]> 1. Правильно вообще не сувать ничег очто требует граффики в конфиг шелла 2. создай файл, напиши там 3 строки 1. #@/bin/bash , 2. export DISPLAY=:0  и 3 то что у тебя в альясе.
<UNIm95> [Raiden]:  так это дефолтный конфиг
<UNIm95> не мой
<[Raiden]> #@/bin/bash = #!/bin/bash
<[Raiden]> Тогда я не знаю зачем ты мне его кинул )
<UNIm95> [Raiden]: в смысле не я его правил.
<UNIm95> так-то я им пользуюсь
<[Raiden]> Я попросил что бы увидеть твои изменения. Зачем мне дефольтный конфиг
<UNIm95> [Raiden]: так при нем и не работают алиасы в tty
<[Raiden]> или те альясы котоыре в нем указаны у тебя тоже не пашут? :)
<[Raiden]> ясно, не знаю
<UNIm95> но в эмуляторе работают
<[Raiden]> я подумал что речь идет об альясах котоыре делал ты
<[Raiden]> почему дефолт не пашет - хз
<[Raiden]> Кстати и у меня не пашет, проверил. Я просто zsh пользуюсь ,  не знал что такая проблема есть
<[Raiden]> UNIm95: Ошибок в файле я не вижу. После логина набери bash , должно всё работать.
<[Raiden]> почему не пашет сказат ьне могу.
<[Raiden]> UNIm95: можешь пробовать  в окне bash -l и bash
<[Raiden]> второе работает
<[Raiden]> UNIm95: дрогой вариант , набирай после логина source ~/.bashrc или вбей эт ов баш профайл, как временный костыль
<[Raiden]> Вот чего бывает когда тема не раскрыта. Сказал бы что дефолтные , я бы может вообще не отозвался
<[Raiden]> http://oni-ddr.livejournal.com/31155.html
<UNIm95> [Raiden]: спс. нашел в чем проблема
<UNIm95> гребанный мтс коннект переписал ./bash_profile
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> но про зш всеравно почитай на как-нить
<UNIm95> [Raiden]: насколько я знаю zsh у него ман по командам без описания около 400-т страниц
<UNIm95> так что не сейчас
<artus> UNIm95, да, мтс могет )
<[Raiden]> Ну не всё так запущено, я ман вообще не читал. Пары статей хватило
<[Raiden]> а скриптинг всеравно на баше
<artus> а зсш и без мана на 100500 страниц прекрасно себя чуствует)
<[Raiden]> для совместимости
<[Raiden]> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/8435229/why-is-bash-on-ubuntu-not-loading-aliases-correctly
<[Raiden]> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2033891
<[Raiden]> у чуваков тоже логиншелл башрк не читает
<[Raiden]> какая-то убунтопроблема
<Scrimmer> эх
<Scrimmer> последние минуты инета
<Scrimmer> в такой прекрасный ночь
<[Raiden]> я 12.10 ещё косяк нашел. у меня проц в режиме ондеманд прыгает с 3 до 2 ггц, как и должно.
<[Raiden]> но под нагрузкой обратно не скачет.
<[Raiden]> в итоге переключаю на performance когда надо покомпилить или виртуалки  сильно поюзать
<[Raiden]> руками
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=36117
<Onkeltem> Привет все. Что нужно сделать, чтобы сервак 12.04 поддерживал русский? locale-get ru.RU я уже делал
<Onkeltem> locale-gen*
<Onkeltem> У меня в MC не вводится и не отображается русский (вопросики вместо русских букв в файлах)
<[Raiden]> dpkg-reconfigure console-setup
<[Raiden]> и может слетать, когда слетает наберой setupcon
<Onkeltem> [Raiden]: никогда не видел вот таких вот ошибок? : http://pastebin.com/q2MGdpzC
<Onkeltem> Почму-то LC_ALL не установлена
<[Raiden]> Onkeltem: это нормально
<Onkeltem> k
<Onkeltem> в ребут отправил
<[Raiden]> LANG = "en_US.UTF-8" - вот это не очень
<Onkeltem> ребутнул. В MC по прежнему вопросы вместо букв русских
<Onkeltem> и не вводится русский
<[Raiden]> LANG="ru_RU.UTF-8" в   /etc/default/locale
<Onkeltem> [Raiden]: та не, не в этом дело. У меня на локалхосте тоже LANG="en_US.UTF-8", но всё пашет
<[Raiden]> больше не знаю ничего кроме этог ои команд выше
<Onkeltem> [Raiden]: хотя стоп. Нет, не пашет )
<Onkeltem> [Raiden]: у меня только в X-ах русский показывается. Сейчас слазил в tty1 - там ад
<Onkeltem> Так что попробую в default/locale прописать это
<[Raiden]> этого мало может быть , команды выше.
<Onkeltem> [Raiden]: а ж их сделал, и ребутнулся
<Onkeltem> Не, ничего не помогает. Я забыл сказать, что я удалённо по ssh коннекчусь к серваку
<artus> а часом не через путю?
<Onkeltem> artus: Бог с тобой. Я винду видел последний раз у себя в VBox'е, которая таки умерла
<Onkeltem> Нет, чисто с убунты 12.04 лезу по ssh. Никогда раньше проблем не было (с другим серваками)
<Onkeltem> а этот поднял на linode
<Onkeltem> from scratch
<Onkeltem> и видимо что-то не доустановилд
<Onkeltem> ничего не крутил, всё по дефолту
<Onkeltem> Прописал как советовал [Raiden] ru_RU в /etc/default/locale
<artus> а кстати, халфа вторая в стиме под линем гамается?
<UNIm95> artus: пока нет
<artus> ээх, ладно, я всеравно стим сломал :D
<artus> гг, гадство, 77 центов не хватаить :D
#ubuntu-ru 2013-02-15
<hilton413>  /msg nickserv identify qwehilton
<only_you> ololo
<artus> only_you, не палимсо ))
<[Raiden]> artus: ты когда-нить спишь? :)
<hilton413> hello
<hilton413> привет всем...
<Hanno4ka> хай, пипл)))
<Hanno4ka> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> Hanno4ka, Fail!
<Hanno4ka> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> Hanno4ka, Fail!
<Hanno4ka> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> Hanno4ka, Есть контакт.
<Hanno4ka> ну вот)))
<m0nster> hi
<NoOova> Всем превед
<NoOova> Население вымирает?
<Hanno4ka> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> Hanno4ka, Есть контакт.
<Hanno4ka> аааааааа, люди!!!! скажите, в какие игры вы в стиме играете???
<Hanno4ka> http://store.steampowered.com/sale/linux_release/   глаза просто разбегаются)))   не знаю, что купить, раз такая халява Оо
<Hanno4ka> однозначно контру и халф лайф нужно взять ^_^
<Hanno4ka> а вот амнезию как-то ссыкотно....
<arinov> почему в этой поганой системе не работает блокскрин
<m0nster> Hanno4ka: dota2
<_d4vid> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/307346_583555375006219_338734741_n.jpg :)
<m0nster> Народ постаивл убунту 12.10 на инглише, перевести на русишь не могу, подскажите :)
<Hanno4ka> m0nster: гугл транслейт в помщь)))
<m0nster> дык я инглишь и так знаю :)
<m0nster> мне гугл не нужен
<m0nster> просто есть пользователи которые инглишь не айс
<Hanno4ka> m0nster: да я уже покапалась, выбрала пару головоломок))) //это я про стим. если что
<mdma> gnome-language-selector не?
<m0nster> дота круче :) могу инвайттиком поджелится
<JohnDoe_71Rus> m0nster: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=209487.0
<m0nster> курю уже форум
<Hanno4ka> m0nster: а это онлайновая?
<m0nster> да
<Hanno4ka> и она в стиле варкрафта?
<Hanno4ka> m0nster: хм....
<_d4vid> http://chelyabinsk.ru/text/news/621775.html
<m0nster> ну да
<m0nster> dota2.com
<Hanno4ka> m0nster: о нет. я в варик плохо играю(( всегда проигрывала(((
<JohnDoe_71Rus> _d4vid: http://cs7010.userapi.com/c7006/v7006404/1db/S6o_cdDC3Hc.jpg
<_d4vid> кому нужна дота2?
<_d4vid> подарю
<_d4vid> :)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Hanno4ka: потому что надо было с starcraft карьеру начинать
<m0nster> fyfkjubxyj ^)
<m0nster> :)
<Hanno4ka> JohnDoe_71Rus: ха, так я и начинала со сраркрафта)) но я все равно проигрывала (((
<Hanno4ka> не уумею я управлять кучей юнитов, эсли это не герои))
<m0nster> дык там 1 герой
<Hanno4ka> но дота небось с абонплатой
<m0nster> и ты им играешь против таких же как тыъ
<m0nster> халява
<m0nster> тока инвайт нужен
<_d4vid> дарю годовой акцес к доте 2
<m0nster> или купить де то рублей 600 она вроде
<m0nster> дам инвайт если надо
<m0nster> у мну их 17
<m0nster> ;)
<Hanno4ka> m0nster: а есть клиент под линух?
<m0nster> хз... вот ща ставлю линуха :) проверю
<Hanno4ka> m0nster: из стима? или там ее нету?
<m0nster> да в стиме
<m0nster> знаичт она только под вынь :(
<m0nster> печаль
<JohnDoe_71Rus> в стиме появляются клиенты для линукс
<m0nster> ждемс...
<mdma> кста, про Челябинск это правда?
<mdma> метеориты там все дела, вторжение Хищников
<Pretender> тут есть админы канала ?
<Pretender>  Для текстов более 4-х строк - http://paste.pro   --- там сайт про какието пасты макаронные :) WTF ?
<Pretender> в заголовке канала
<_d4vid> http://zyalt.livejournal.com/722930.html
<baronos> !paste | Pretender
<ubuntuhelp> Pretender: Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://hastebin.com или http://paste.pro
<m0nster> все нах работу, пошел я домой
<baronos> а без второго слова нельзя было написать?
<m0nster> дык весь смысл во втором :)
<baronos> бескультурье во втором
<Pretender> baronos, дык у меня по сайту http://paste.pro вон что http://screencloud.net/v/cRsD
<baronos> Pretender: use http://hastebin.com
<baronos> ну все, щас там гру и фсб найдут фрагменты микро жизни, а после обнаружится мега трансформирующийся вирус который поражает мозг и заставляет людей мутировать
<Hanno4ka> baronos: ОО вспомнилась интересная книга одного фантаста на подобную тему... брррр... жуть просто, тьфу-тьфу-тьфу, пусть такого никогда в настоящей жизни не будет...
<baronos> Hanno4ka: а как же постапокалипсис? как же жизнь в стиле fallout 2? :D
<Hanno4ka> baronos: я в фаллаут никогда не играла))) а вообще нет, не хочу такого пост апокалипсиса( мне будет очень не хватать.. хм... всяких женских штучек)))
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Hanno4ka: Старик Уэлс, Война миров?
<mdma> тысячи лет человечество обходилось без всяких женских штучек, через пару лет ГП - забудете что это такое вообще
<baronos> Hanno4ka: дык ты запасайся, ну или как в древнем египте типа марли тряпки юзать :D
<JohnDoe_71Rus> mdma: женские штучки это типа чего? такие с крылушками?
<mdma> спроси у Ханночки что она имела ввиду
<Hanno4ka> JohnDoe_71Rus: да я уже и не помню, давно читала)))
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Hanno4ka: его еще можно было посмотреть, версия другого старика Спилберга
<Hanno4ka> да всякие штуки - я вот теперь без утюжки не могу нормальную прическу сделать; или крем для лица. что же будет без него, ужас, такое только в самом страшном сне приснится....
<Hanno4ka> JohnDoe_71Rus: там короче, сюжет такой, что прилетели какие-то инопланетяне-слизневики-паразиты, прикреплялись к спинному мозгу человека и управляли им)))
<mdma> а в условиях конца света никому прическа не нужна будет, важнее будет наличие зубов, глаз и т.п.
<mdma> параметры привлекательности резко изменятся
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Hanno4ka: кукловоды?
<Hanno4ka> JohnDoe_71Rus: вот, точно)))
<Hanno4ka> JohnDoe_71Rus: ты знал)))
<mdma> ну сюжет с метеоритом больше похож на книгу того же автора
<mdma> только "Звездный десант"
<mdma> там жуки запускали метеориты на землю
<Hanno4ka> у меня есть домашнее видео, где мой 3летний брат играется с книгами)) он вообще любил таскать книги с полки) так там на видео книга "ядерный загар" Оо
<mdma> правда не помню в книге было про метеориты или нет, в фильме точно было
<Onkeltem> Есть идеи, почему сервак в Ubuntu 12.04 в консоле не кажет русские буквы? На сервер захожу по ssh, физического доступа не имею
<mdma> локаль, кодировка в самом ссш клиенте если это патти
<mdma> идей много
<Scrimmer> йоу, воцап
<Hanno4ka> Scrimmer: ку
<Scrimmer> а ты странная
<Scrimmer> andrex: вечерка тебе
<Scrimmer> andrex: Челябинск от тя далеко ? )
<Hanno4ka> Scrimmer: я?
<Scrimmer> да, ты
<iFalkorr> Вам не надоело?
<Hanno4ka> Scrimmer: хм.. я зависаю с вами тут на канале... считаю, что линукс правит миром. а винда отстой.. поигрываю в линейку и разбираюсь в асме... я не думаю, что я странная
<baronos> Hanno4ka: а ты странная
<Scrimmer> мне так нравится, когда девушки хвастаются тем, что знают линукс, играют в мморпг, программят
<Scrimmer> сразу возникает вопрос - и чо?
<Hanno4ka> Scrimmer: это просто констотация факта
<Scrimmer> да не, просто ты тут очень часто хвасталась этим
<Hanno4ka> Scrimmer: ну, мне тут больше как-то нечем хвастаться
<dazzgt> люди подскажиет запрос гуглу как на убунте заблокировать соц сети в локалке. инет прброшен через иптэйблс
<Onkeltem> http://cs315931.userapi.com/v315931424/5d3f/ZFpkb6U72eU.jpg
<dazzgt> или может сами поможете(
<iFalkorr> !iptables
<ubuntuhelp> Ubuntu, как и любой другой дистрибутив Линукс, имеет межсетевой экран. Брандмауэр управляется с помощью команды iptables (см. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo ), или GUI приложений, таких как Firestarter (Gnome) или Guarddog (KDE).
<Scrimmer> Onkeltem: да, щас посмотрел видос, забавное явление
<Scrimmer> взрыв был очень даже (:
<Onkeltem> Scrimmer: очень даже
<Onkeltem> http://zyalt.livejournal.com/722930.html - вот тут большое кол-во видео и фото
<Onkeltem> первое видео - отличная автораска озвучка
<dazzgt> такой вопрос а изменения вносимые в iptables сразу вступают в силу или требуются какие то доп манипуляции?
<Onkeltem> dazzgt: сразу
<Onkeltem> dazzgt: но они не сохранятся сами по себе
<Scrimmer> http://www.yaplakal.com/forum28/topic540229.html почму у нас так не делают  ? )
<dazzgt> Onkeltem: по поводу несохранения знаю.
<Scrimmer> жалко, что щас на линукс портируют только мелкие игрушки(
<dazzgt> блин я уже первые несколько страниц гугла прочел за сегодня все не то
<baronos> будет спрос будет предложение
<dazzgt> похоже я что то не то спрашиваю
<Scrimmer> baronos: ну, как те сказать
<baronos> Scrimmer: на иврите
<Scrimmer> тут допустим на канале много кто попробовал стим на убунте и уже гемкает частенько
<Scrimmer> артус ваще залипает в тф2
<Scrimmer> кто работать будет
<Scrimmer> будете много кушать будете такими http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0wiwADYryjs
<Hanno4ka> а скажите, я что-то слышала. что если я и мой друг в стиме купим одинаковую игру, то сможем как-то вместе играть в неё //что-то типа а-ля как по локалке, но только по инету
<baronos> Hanno4ka: игра должна поддеживать игру совместно
<baronos> точнее сетевой режим игры
<Hanno4ka> вот например, контра, если я ее куплю и скай, мо сможем с ним играть совместно?
<artus> Hanno4ka, дадада
<artus> Hanno4ka, дай 77 центов :D
<Hanno4ka> о да! я вот вижу, что скай купил контру)) и вот сама покупаю ^_^
<artus> и мнеееее купи :D
<Hanno4ka> artus: e-гопник?
<mdma> жесть что за вопросы
<artus> Hanno4ka, :D
<mdma> скорее бы выпустили CS:GO на Линукс
 * JohnDoe_71Rus а у мну стим не идет в бубунту. :( и через вайн контра крашится
<Hanno4ka> ))) ну всё я купила парочку игр, приду домой - буду ставить))))
<Onkeltem> JohnDoe_71Rus: что ты мнёшь?
<baronos> изверги, с интернетом сидите, душу травите игры качаете\покупаете :\
<Hanno4ka> baronos: а у тебя разве нету интернета? Оо
<baronos> Hanno4ka: то чем пользуюсь я, ну никак нельзя назвать интернетом ;)
<Hanno4ka> baronos: у меня дома  тоже неочень, я линейку 2 дня качала Оо
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Onkeltem: шебуршулку я мну
<baronos> Hanno4ka: хыхы, я линейку бы наверно лет 5 качал :)
<Hanno4ka> а что за гостевой пропуск на контру? Оо
<baronos> надо хвост показать
<Hanno4ka> так что, никто не знает, что за пропуск такой?
<artus> ща потестю его
<Hanno4ka> я теперь знаю, почему для юзверей браузер == интернет))) http://ipic.su/4ChW.png
<_d4vid> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/BDIaoOQCEAAo_l0.png:large
<[Raiden]> Метеорит баян уже?
<baronos> нет, еще аккордион
<_d4vid> http://zyalt.livejournal.com/722930.html
<[Raiden]> тут студент с камерой подумал арт подготовка  , осторожно мат http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XIAm5hq8WWc&feature=player_embedded
<[Raiden]> )
<artus> grep: память исчерпана  Oo
<[Raiden]> artus: твоё хфце выжрало всю память?
<[Raiden]> )
<_d4vid> он решил попробывать кде
<_d4vid> :Д
<artus> _d4vid, неужно непланетяне? уряя
<_d4vid> :)
<andrex> Scrimmer, Здарофф, Незнаю на карте посмотри)
<[Raiden]> А вот и фотошоп подоспел http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&feature=endscreen&v=hUBkcPWIwK4
<_d4vid> http://img4.joyreactor.cc/pics/post/%D0%B3%D0%B8%D1%84%D0%BA%D0%B8-%D1%87%D0%B5%D0%BB%D1%8F%D0%B1%D0%B8%D0%BD%D1%81%D0%BA%D0%B8%D0%B9-%D0%BC%D0%B5%D1%82%D0%B5%D0%BE%D1%80%D0%B8%D1%82-569864.gif
<_d4vid> http://foto-history.livejournal.com/3195769.html московские пробки
<[Raiden]> В общем это был осколок. там какой-то камушек пролетает 45 метров размером, вроде мимо
<andrex> но всем пофиг)
<_d4vid> http://img1.joyreactor.cc/pics/post/loading-artist-%D0%9A%D0%BE%D0%BC%D0%B8%D0%BA%D1%81%D1%8B-%D0%B4%D0%B5%D0%BD%D1%8C-%D1%81%D0%B2%D1%8F%D1%82%D0%BE%D0%B3%D0%BE-%D0%B2%D0%B0%D0%BB%D0%B5%D0%BD%D1%82%D0%B8%D0%BD%D0%B0-568531.png :D
<andrex> _d4vid, выучи уже какой нить goo.gl, а то ссылки не красивые:D
<_d4vid> ok
<[Raiden]> http://www.sovsport.ru/news/text-item/588207
<_d4vid> http://goo.gl/DQjKQ
<[Raiden]> http://it.tut.by/334897
<_d4vid> http://lenta.ru/news/2013/02/15/windows/ :D
<andrex> чето вас понесло)
<_d4vid> http://cs7004.userapi.com/c7008/v7008268/149/GnyyctBZMtc.jpg :)
<Hanno4ka> [:||||||||:]
<mdma> внезапнор у меня по клику колесика на ссылке в хроме перестали открываться вкладки, точнее видно как открывается и сразу же закрывается
<mdma> в Опере все ок
<mdma> чёрд, через раз
<[Raiden]> _d4vid: и отпилили половину по пути
<Hanno4ka> _d4vid: что ты нас бойанами кормишь?
<mdma> ыы http://habrahabr.ru/post/169553/#comment_5877763
<mdma> И самая неожиданная изюминка люксового телефона — работает он на платформе Android 4.0!
<artus> баян
<[Raiden]> Верту уже не принадлежит нокии
<[Raiden]> вот и андройд
<mdma> буду смеяться если обновлений на него не будет, будет новая версия, хотите ДжеллиБин? Купите следующую модель за 10 шт
<mdma> я просто вспоминаю ролугодичной давности срачики на 4пда
<mdma> под какой-то новостью про верту
<[Raiden]> а они нужны? Я вчера обновил 2.3.6 до 4.1.2 мало что приобрёл. лаунчер получше смог поставить и менюшки другие
<[Raiden]> и всё
<mdma> как там писали что-то типа "верту - это имидж и бизнес класс, поэтому такие люди и не станут использовать устройства на говнодроиде"
<mdma> хм ну ты загнул
<_d4vid> http://www.avito.ru/chelyabinsk/kollektsionirovanie/chelyabinskij_meteorit_136566682 haha
<[Raiden]> и ещё по ходу 2.3.6 ел  батарейку меньше
<mdma> у меня Нексус и я как беру в руки устройство на 2.3 понимаю почему я не покупал себе ведроид до этого
<artus> _d4vid, http://dl.dropbox.com/u/4696871/pic/2013-02-15_shot.png вот че метиориты делают ))
<mdma> стоковая четверка выглядит сьедобно и юзаьельно
<mdma> я 2-ка - УГ
<_d4vid> artus, круто :)
<artus> _d4vid, вся страна на работу забила )
<_d4vid> её никогда и небыло)
<_d4vid> все ждали метеорита
<andrex> я про этот ваш метеорит тока что узнал вообще странный я какойто)
<[Raiden]> Мне вообще сложно представить себе человека покупающего телефоны за 16к евро и меняющего на нём софт
<artus> andrex, да я сам вот только только
<andrex> _d4vid, воот, а ты гриш вся страна...)
<baronos> сегодня будет астеройд пролетать в 20к от земли, все бинокли и смотреть. в инете будет трансляция
<andrex> ну и пущай летит
<andrex> вот если планетяни прелетят тогда посморю
<artus> baronos, с астероида? лайв?
<[Raiden]> mdma: посмотри видео на ютубе , например с мтс за 4к рублей. Там , как раз 2.3, может даже не последний ) А если ещё поставить holo launched  или любой другой из десятков, будет ваще ок )
<baronos> artus: ну новости так сказали
<mdma> [Raiden]: да это понятно, но я ж писал про стоковую
<_d4vid> http://habrahabr.ru/post/169481/ лучше андроид чем гавно яблочное
<[Raiden]> с тех пор как вышли первые андройды, это всё неплохо оптимизировали. И плавненько всё кажет даже на таком отстое китайском
<baronos> да почему С астеройда то :D
<mdma> в том то и дело что я ни лаунчеров ни прочей хрени ставил
<baronos> [Raiden]: ифейс некоторых приложений для дродов4 другой
<baronos> ну и приложения есть которые не идут на 2.3 и воообще д4 гуд
<[Raiden]> а сток тоже ок. Особенн оесли это не читсый андройд. Я например нахожу самсунговый тачвиз удобным. И он же в 4.х  стал только гламурней и эффектов побольше.
<[Raiden]> baronos: Это в обсновом приложения для кустомайза.
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> т.е. ненужаня фигня которой занимается 1%
<Kyshtynbai> Какие анлройды? Какие интерфейсы? МЕТЕОРИТ ГРОБ ГРОБ КЛАДБИЩЕ АСТЕРОИД!!!111
<andrex> покупающий тел за 16 р)
<Kyshtynbai> а вы - андройд, андройд...
 * artus принимает пожертвование на востановление сломаного астероида
<andrex> Kyshtynbai, да у нас солце взыраться будет мы тоже самое творить продолжим)
<[Raiden]> Kyshtynbai: Тык надо  успеть перед падением фотку затвитить
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> покупайте нокия лумия, её камера всегда пападает в эпицентр
<[Raiden]> ))
<mdma> хуже, кто первее аватарку на ВК запилит со взрывом на фоне
<mdma> и наберет больше лайков
<Kyshtynbai> вк пять миллиардов лет нипротянет).
<[Raiden]> самсунг кстати имеет планы из-за олимпиады представить сгс4 в россии. Я бы на их месте заснял астеройд )
 * andrex собирает пожертвования на похороны астеройда, и компенсацию семье астеройда
<mdma> или доставил новый специально к олимпиаде
<artus> andrex, конкурент , да? лицензий покажи, да ?
<Kyshtynbai> не надо семью, у него семья диаметром 45 километров пролетает неподалёку.
<mdma> то олимпийский огонь люди несут, а тут прикиньте прилетает астероид и фигачит в глоавную сцену, зажигая главный огонь и открывая олимпиаду
<Kyshtynbai> хотя, говорят, мимо пройдёт.
<andrex> artus, да у меня есть контора даж своя ООО ААА)
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=36114
<artus> ааа ооо ууу
<andrex> ыыы
<artus> andrex, :D
<[Raiden]> ыыы было бы смешно
<[Raiden]> хотя можно и покороче. ООО Ъ
<artus> а сбегайте мне за куривом и заодно собаку выгуляйте, даю денех :D
<artus> ато за бортом как то холодно и метиориты летають
<[Raiden]> как хорошо не курить
<baronos> [Raiden]: +1
<[Raiden]> Вот вы вчера хотели кс прикупить. А ведь курящий не может даже спокойно пол часа в фпс отбегать
<[Raiden]> ему перекурить надо
<mdma> обычно никому это не мешало
<mdma> сколько помню клубы...
<mdma> в конце 90х начале 00х когда они еще были
<mdma> вообще ненавижу когда курят в том помещении где ПК, когда разбираешь такой ПК запах просто обалденный, или просто включаешь его в другом помещении
<andrex> да фз если я в какую рпг замесюсь то могу весь процесс не курить. тупо забываю)
<andrex> так што пущай идет в баню тот кто грит что игры зло)
<mdma> курение добро, заставляет сделать перерыв в работе за ПК, пройтись до курилки, то есть размяться!
<andrex> потом легкие собирать в урне
<andrex> ну и не только легкие
<Pretender> курение и зрение бережот
<[Raiden]> ну-ну )
<andrex> неа оно его тоже портит
<mdma> и опять таки, если курилка на улице... каждый час-полтора примерно курильщи выходит подышать свежим воздухом, также глаза отдыхают
<mdma> разве обычные люди так часто и продуктивно делают перерывы в работе ради разминки и прогулки на улицу..
<[Raiden]> Глаз человека относится к одним из тех органов, которым требуется обильное кровоснабжение. А значит, наш орган зрения с его тонкой сосудистой системой попадает в особую группу риска.
<Pretender> все эти страшные легкие что показывают по телевизорам ето не от курения а от воздуха в больших городах
<andrex> 1: Продам осколок Челябинского метеорита 2: Мутация в подарок :D
<Scrimmer> andrex: опаньки
<Scrimmer> хто проснулсо
<[Raiden]> Современные методы измерения позволили подтвердить то, о чем медики говорили уже на протяжении нескольких лет: вредные вещества, содержащиеся в табачном дыме, являются причиной сокращения кровоснабжения сосудистой оболочки и сетчатки гла
<[Raiden]> за. Это может привести к заболеванию зрительного нерва или образованию закупорки сосудов, что чревато даже потерей зрения.
<andrex> Scrimmer, я не спал, а сработы мчял домой
<andrex> задолбали гос сайты идиотские, с их тупой аутентификацией по сертификатам
<andrex> как смена сертификата подходит так сразу штук 5 новых пользователей создавать, ибо нельзя просто сертификат поменять)
<Kritik> Здрасти.кто нибудь знает, как приучить KVM не переписывать iptables при запуске?
<andrex> если не учить то и переучивать не предётся
<andrex> я чет такое впервые вижу
<Scrimmer> andrex: надоела уже тема с метиоритом
<Scrimmer> все сайты засрали этим
<Scrimmer> artus: интересна, када у нас такое буит
<Kritik> andrex: ну я его не учил)
<andrex> никогды)
<baronos> полюбому это америкосы замутили, пока все внимание на челябинске и метиорите, они уже захватили африку
<Kritik> и тут про метеориты
<andrex> жа не америкосы тож в сметении) судя по коментам)
<baronos> америка и ВВС США, ЦРУ, ФБР это вообще две разные вещи :D
<baronos> ну и наса еще
<Kritik> чуваки. америкосы только просыпаются.
<andrex> да не такие придурки как я и не ложились)
<baronos> они не спят они вампиры
<andrex> и ущерб то не маленький такой
<mdma> уже и посчитать успели?
<andrex> разрушено 10000 км дорог. На ремонт﻿ из бюджета выделено 200 трл. рублей.
<andrex> а ещё кроме дорог чего там по наразрушало
<Kritik> это ты в инете прочел? )
<mdma> это он пошутил
<mdma> ты подумай 200 трл рубл...
<baronos> он был в комиссии по подсчетам
<Kritik> на российские дороги и 200 не хватит. чтобы все починить
<_d4vid> http://lenta.ru/news/2013/02/15/muchmore/
<mdma> ну так как умеют "осваивать" то нисколько не хватит
<iFalkorr> @op
 * baronos banegun activation
<Kritik> эм. а что это было?
<andrex> пасибки
<mdma> раздача голосов
<Kritik> нам закрыли рот? (
<andrex> !v > Kritik
<andrex> !v > mdma
<ubuntuhelp> Kritik, please see my private message
<ubuntuhelp> mdma, please see my private message
<Scrimmer> воцап
<Kritik> окай ) по вопросу. никто не знает, где kvm (libvirt) , точнее в какой файле заменяет все правила iptables?
<artus> не заменяет оно никакие правила
<Kritik> artus: ну эт ты так думаешь. после ребута iptables пуст. только правила kvm для virbr0
<artus> а че, востанавливать правила после ребута не ?
<_d4vid> Лидер ЛДПР Владимир Жириновский объяснил необычные явления в небе над Уралом действиями «провокаторов» и «поджигателей войны». По версии политика, которую приводит «Интерфакс», мнимое падение метеорита на самом деле было испытанием нового о
<_d4vid> мериканцами.
<artus> квм сам никакие правила нигде не пишет, нефиг не читая копипастить маны по установке
<Kritik> artus: ну ты чел , который предложит от головной боли - гильотину
<artus> Kritik, чее, ты правила после ребута ручками набиваеш? прикольно ))
<andrex> ))
<Kritik> я этого не говорил
<Kritik> я имел ввиду, что ты предлагаешь мне проверять лишний раз, не переписал ли kvm правила
<Kritik> зачем бороться с симптомами
<artus> квм правила не переписыват )
<artus> а че, востанавливать правила после ребута не ?
<artus> глюк )
<Kritik> нашел статью. большую статью, которую придется курить. и написано она чисто об этой проблеме. artus, не будь так уверен )) http://cooker.techsnail.com/index.php/XEN,_KVM,_Libvirt_and_IPTables
<Kritik> "Libvirt overwrites the existing iptables rules"
<artus> Kritik, ну знать мне за год так везло что я такое не ловил))
<Kritik> ну мне как видишь повезло. ) после ребута все наружу торчит
<andrex> artus, а кто то говорил что в кс смысла меньше чем сапере)
<artus> andrex, я и не отрицаю)
<Scrimmer> да че за
<Scrimmer> фигасе войсов на канале
<_d4vid> http://www.itar-tass.com/c9/651395.html
<andrex> года 3 4 назад в НГ их было по более
<Hanno4ka> вот ёмаё, скоро конец рабочей пятницы, а меня так и прёт работать... Оо
<mdma> гугл жжет, заблокировал корпоратичный почтовый ящик за то что сотрудница тыцнула "создать гугл+ акк" и указала что ей меньше 14 лет
<_d4vid> :)
<mdma> ждем проверку на предмет использования труда несовершеннолетих
<Scrimmer> а чего тут так тихо?
<andrex> всех громких наказали)
<andrex> по углам стоим(
<baronos> !фас
<andrex> baronos, улей раскаленных подсыпать?
<Scrimmer> aaa, сколько можно постов про етот метеорит
<baronos> andrex: на какую тему?
<andrex> baronos, под ноги чтоб стоялось веселее xD
<baronos> какой метеорит? О_о
<Scrimmer> о_0
<andrex> baronos, точно, он это о чем o_O
<Scrimmer> какой Челябинск, ето где?
<Scrimmer> обоже, пираты карибского моря 5
<baronos> пираты на метеорите?
<Scrimmer> какие пираты?
<no_NICK> ого рвануло как, я в Чебаре служил
<_d4vid> Жители метеорита с ужасом наблюдали приближение Челябинска. (c)
<_d4vid> :)
<andrex> Да вы на солнышке перегрелись)
<Scrimmer> боян
<Scrimmer> ]:::[
<andrex> эт не баян
<_d4vid> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2cSVc0Dw7dk
<no_NICK> да нифига не боян
<Scrimmer> 15 мин назад прочитал
<_d4vid> сегодня день войсов)
<Scrimmer> :D
<baronos> нет, сегодня день падения метеорита
<iFalkorr> Побаню следующего бояниста, который тока узнал о метеорите и чпешит поделиться свежей новостью
<andrex> тока подумал про баномет
<no_NICK> как в скрипте одновременно запустить два демона?
<bane_> друг за другом
<no_NICK> exec gksu /etc/init.d/сервис1 start ; exec gksu /etc/init.d/сервис2 start так???
<_d4vid> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N_YqsGo6xFQ
<andrex> нафиг gksu
<no_NICK> Через кнопку скрипт запускается
<andrex> и exec
<andrex> тож
<no_NICK> /etc/init.d/сервис1 start ; /etc/init.d/сервис2 start   ???
<no_NICK> они независимы, кстати
<no_NICK> так тоже не получается
<andrex> service 1 start && service 2 start
<andrex> #!bin/bash
<andrex> sudo script
<andrex> хотя эт тоже фигня по мойму
<bane_> andrex: полная
<andrex> угу
<bane_> а вот & это уже чтото нормальное
<no_NICK> и в свойствах кнопки написать  sudo sh '/home/user/start'    ??
<no_NICK> ураа получилось!
<andrex> афигеть
<andrex> спящий скай сними шапку в помещении ведь)
<bane_> не мешай спать
<Hanno4ka> @op
<Hanno4ka> Oo
<_d4vid>  В Рунете появился сайт знакомств для программистов Love++ loveplusplus.ru
<Hanno4ka> а почему не L++?
<Hanno4ka> http://ipic.su/4Ctq.png и кого мне выбрать? (((
<Hanno4ka> что за дискриминация программистов женского пола?
<andrex> напиши 3 вариант
<andrex> и судя по таким вопросам яб туды не хоил))
<andrex> д*
<baronos> test
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Ну понг, и что?
<artus> Hanno4ka, в кс битцо потом бум7
<Hanno4ka> artus: а зачем же ещё я его купила? правда, я уже давно не брала в руки хотя бы пистолетик...
<Hanno4ka> так, всё, я домой)))
<artus> рр, какая резкая :D
<baronos> вообще не представляю че делать за компом без интернета толкового
<artus> baronos, выкинуть токмо
<baronos> ну ща деньги придут, буду баню строить и у гаража крышу менять
<Scrimmer> Я не знаю, кто кого так затроллил в Челябинске, но БОМБАНУЛО у них нихуёво.
<[Raiden]> http://comicsbook.ru/funny/86579?mysli
<bane_> @kban --user Scrimmer 86400 я ж предупреждал
<Makarov> artus: modx пи
<Makarov> пм*
<baronos> bane_: аж говорил его не убъешь :D
<[Raiden]> http://news.mail.ru/prev670w/pic/bf/03/main12003647_f2732928480686aab9b2c6244f979ae3.jpg
<[Raiden]> Первая партия новейших самолетов Су-25СМ3 в количестве около десяти единиц поступила на вооружение авиабазы в Краснодарском крае
<baronos> лучше бы инет провели
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> Этот современный самолет оснащен системой спутниковой навигации ГЛОНАСС (GPS) с возможностью программирования конечной точки на карте с точностью до 10 метров, которая позволяет автономно действовать летчику без поддержки наземных служб не
<[Raiden]> только в простых метеоусловиях, но и в сложных, при "нулевой" видимости.
<[Raiden]> Всеравн опол дня оффтопа с этим метеоритом и тишина
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=36119
<Makarov> [Raiden]: райден привет :)
<[Raiden]> привет
<Hanno4ka> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> Hanno4ka, Понг понг понг...
<Hanno4ka> ну вот я и дома) )
<Makarov> ой ну прям радость то какая
<baronos> bane_: ты там точно макарова повесил?
<Makarov> зачем мну вешать?
<bane_> ты убил кучу русских, чтобы начать третью мировую
<[Raiden]> Специалисты американской компании DSi оценили стоимость астероида в $195 млрд.
<Hanno4ka> а что в нем такого ценного? Ну просто интересно, по каким критериям и на основании чего они установили такую цену....
<[Raiden]> Hanno4ka: в нем могуть компоненты котоыре тоннами валяются на вторчерметах.
<[Raiden]> тут дело откуда
<[Raiden]> а не что
<[Raiden]> наверное
<Hanno4ka> говрю маме мол, так и так, метиорит упал... Она такая, мол, надо новости посмотреть. Вот сейчас позвала меня - опять эти новоти про этот метиорит :'(
<[Raiden]> а.. ну да 21..
<Makarov> а есть ли в убунте норм софтнятина. которая psd читает нормально?
<baronos> да, virtualbox с windows и фотошопом
<[Raiden]> gimp читает, по крайней мере простые где только слои
<[Raiden]> и  сохранять умеет тоже
<[Raiden]> samsung kies в хп под вбоксом крайне нестабильно пашет.
<[Raiden]> http://storage6.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0215/h_1360950831_2269310_70186d22a2.png
<tagezi> всем привет
<draive> hi
<baronos> ih
<Makarov> tagezi: привет ):
<Scrimmer> и ваще
<Scrimmer> за что меня забанили, меня на канале час ил 2 не было
<tagezi> Scrimmer, достебался? )
<tagezi> Scrimmer, привет ))
<Scrimmer> да у бейна бомбануло
<Scrimmer> на сутки забанил
<Scrimmer> благо айпих много, можно не бояться (:
<tagezi> Scrimmer, ну использование левых айпи это обход бана, за это можно и на месяц присесть )
<Scrimmer> почему левых? все мои :)
<tagezi> Scrimmer, нуесли забанили, нужно сидеть и париться ))) даже если ты создатель фринода, ибо так положено )
<Scrimmer> ну забанят ник Scrimmer, а я буду сидеть под левым, делов то :D
<Scrimmer> в общем, не суть
<tagezi> пл правилам нельзя
<tagezi> Scrimmer, как палец? )
<Scrimmer> все так же, шлепнулся пальцем об стол, повязка в миг стала красной, забавно (:
<tagezi> резанулбы ты себе его по локать,и не мучался бы )
<Scrimmer> tagezi: сам как?
<Scrimmer> tagezi: кстати, у вас велосипеды продаются?
<tagezi> Scrimmer, не, небалуемся таким
<tagezi> Scrimmer, сам нормально вроде, наушники себе новые купил, вроде ничего такие
<Scrimmer> колонки руляд
<tagezi> Scrimmer, жена поночам спит, а музыку хочеться слушать в нормальном качестве а нена пищалках
<tagezi> олно плохо. в магазине флаки не гоняют (( там только мп3, нифига не понятно как играют
<[Raiden]> tagezi: модель не секрет?
<[Raiden]> привет
<tagezi> [Raiden], sennheiser HD 215
<tagezi> [Raiden], звук ничего так, правда глубина не очень просматривается, хотя это может быть из-за записи, найду камерную, тогда всё станет понятно, чо это за фигня
<[Raiden]> ясно
<[Raiden]> в вин7 киес запустился и даже обновился.
<[Raiden]> возможно вина не совсем на вбоксе, больеш на самсунге)
<[Raiden]> или на моей версии хп
<Scrimmer> 900 грн, ниче так
<tagezi> Scrimmer, эм?
<Scrimmer> tagezi: цена на твои уши
<tagezi> Scrimmer, 3000 руб
<Scrimmer> ну, 800 грн по нашему
<tagezi> Scrimmer, колонки всёравно рулят, хотя может я савсем разбалованый музыкой
<Scrimmer> ну, я своими доволен
<Scrimmer> хотя тоже уши надо прикупить
<tagezi> Scrimmer, эквалазер подстроил стало получше ))) классно, найтвиж слушать можно )))
<Scrimmer> найтвиш
<tagezi> Scrimmer, бери с собой музыку, а то будешь накакойнить фигне тестить ))
<Scrimmer> время пить кофе
<tagezi> как я сегодня, важе жесть
<Scrimmer> как ты сегодня что ?
<Scrimmer> artus: тут?
<tagezi> Scrimmer, ваще ))
<Scrimmer> че
<Scrimmer> я тя не понял
<tagezi> Scrimmer, хорошие наушники, в мп3 трески слышны =)))
<[Raiden]> ну нет, треска-то уж точно быть не должно
<tagezi> [Raiden], да мп3 хреновые
<tagezi> принцип, что слышу то и пою )) есть треск, значит слушаем треск
 * Sergey_IT обновляет Qt
<tagezi> Sergey_IT, до какой обновляешь?
<Sergey_IT> из реп - обновление пришло - версию даже не посмотрел
<tagezi> 4.8.3
<[Raiden]> до было
<[Raiden]> а
<Sergey_IT> 4.8.1
<tagezi> Sergey_IT, о_О
<Sergey_IT> что?
<tagezi> Sergey_IT, а чо у тебятакая низкая версия?
<[Raiden]> tagezi: наверное 12.04 или не подключал реп с ппа
<tagezi> а.. ну у него 12.04
<Sergey_IT> в жизни хочется стабильности )
<[Raiden]> минорники всеравно сложно ощутить.
<tagezi> а почему они минорники а не мажерники? ))
<[Raiden]> )
<Sergey_IT>  [Raiden], это только экстрасенсам подвластно
<tagezi> лан, всем ночи
<baronos> убунту 13.04 сейчас включает в себя меса 9.1?
<[Raiden]> packages.ubuntu.com
<baronos> блин, 9,0,2((
<[Raiden]> блобы рулят
<[Raiden]> )
<Scrimmer> artus: 1 1
<[Raiden]> к релизу может и дорастёт до 9.1 , он ещё не скоро
<NoOova> Господа кто поможет написать строку кода на питоне?
<NoOova> было: string_magic = u"eng\x00English".encode("utf-16le")
<NoOova> нужно чтобы оно искало конкретную последовательность байтов
<NoOova> как мне байты записать?
<NoOova> Скай?
<[Raiden]> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7oBtbO13LYA
<NoOova> [Raiden]: можешь помочь?
<[Raiden]> неа
<NoOova> кстати на видео почему то нету звука
<[Raiden]> у меня есть
<[Raiden]> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=krYFdrCWrRo другйо линк для тебя
<NoOova> сорри
<NoOova> на hdmi выводило
<[Raiden]> ох косяки косяки...
<Sergey_IT> NoOova, кто оно и где искало?
<NoOova> Sergey_IT: на видео от Радена небыло звука потому что в настройках вывода был указан порт HDMI у меня =)
<NoOova> А ты случаем пайтона не знаешь?
<NoOova> мне бы чуток помочь =(
<NoOova> я даже эклипс поставил, сижу отлаживаю
<NoOova> о. Инк
<NoOova> а ты знаешь питон чуть чуть?
<Sergey_IT> NoOova, питона не знаю... а способ один - прочитать где-нибудь
<NoOova> эх. ну да.
<NoOova> или /join python
<Sergey_IT> NoOova, find(sub [,start [,end]])
<NoOova> не мне бы байты записать в строку
<Sergey_IT> s5 = '\x73\65'
<NoOova> я их шестнадцатеричным редактором нашел но там какой-то левый байт посерединке
<NoOova> ага. спасибо ща попробую
<[Raiden]> текстовик со словом посмотри в хекс редакторе
<Sergey_IT> NoOova, читай сам http://www.intuit.ru/department/pl/python/6/python_6.html
<NoOova> интересно я убью свой бук или нет...
<NoOova> пытаюсь чуток модифийировать биос
<Sergey_IT> 99% что убъешь
<NoOova> тут тулчейн для биоса того же производителя
<NoOova> тока он ориентируется чуть чуть по другим строчкам
<NoOova> распаковать я биос смог, программу SetupUtility нашел, а определенной строки в ней нет
<NoOova> но есть похожая
<Sergey_IT> в биосе каждый бит имеет значение
<NoOova> было в оригинале: eng\x00English а у меня en-US - дальше какой то левый бит - дальше English
<NoOova> там секция с конфигом разделов с настройками
<NoOova> в ней скрытые разделы
<[Raiden]> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=876lUB1qPAY
#ubuntu-ru 2013-02-16
<artus> Scrimmer,
<[Raiden]> Челябинские металлурги настолько суровы, что добывают металл из космоса
<Scrimmer> artus: жив?
<baronos> test
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Failed!
<Scrimmer> а кто такой front-end разработчик?
<Scrimmer> верстальщик?
<Onkeltem> hi
<Onkeltem> Какой sendmail лучше поставить на веб-сервер? Нужно чтобы отправлять всякие уведомления
<baronos> ola
<Onkeltem> baronos: hola!
<Onkeltem> Тут вот советуют postfix....
<Onkeltem> http://library.linode.com/email/postfix/dovecot-mysql-ubuntu-10.04-lucid - ну ничего себе howtoшечка!
<Onkeltem> По ходу придется изучать posfix
<Onkeltem> postfix
<Onkeltem> Народ, а если в DNS не прописана MX-запись, то мейл-доставщики просто не будут даже пытаться определить сервер, скажем используя A-запись?
<andrex> re
<Scrimmer> andrex: вечерка тебе
<andrex> Scrimmer, перевед священник), что часы настроил?
<Scrimmer> э, всмл:?
<andrex> + - крест)
<Scrimmer> а сам то ?
<andrex> аа бываеть)
<Scrimmer> на самом деле я в бане тут :D
<andrex> ээ
<Scrimmer> ?)
<andrex> :D *!~Scrimmer@* banned by ubuntuhelp
<andrex> это плохо ты знал, Scrimmer?
<andrex> ппц я туплю, вставил симку закрыл крышку, пытаюсь включить тел и смотрю что батарея на столе валяетсо)
<baronos> хыхы, у меня недавно так было, прошивал телефон :D
<Scrimmer> странно
<Scrimmer> Райден ничего не рассказывает
<Scrimmer> как так?
<[Raiden]> Scrimmer: http://cdn.lenta.ru/images/0000/0298/000002981596/pic_1360949055.jpg
<[Raiden]> http://cdn.lenta.ru/images/0000/0298/000002981580/detail_1360941630.jpg
<baronos> набирает энергию
<andrex> райден щас тебя тож завойсят)
<[Raiden]> могу рассказат ьчто ставлю семерку под вмваре плейер. В вбоксе есть некотоыре проблемы с тем софтом котоырй я хотел запустить
<Scrimmer> [Raiden]: не чувак, мну за ету тему уже забанили на сутку
<baronos> [Raiden]: жители метеорита юзали кде?
<[Raiden]> baronos: бонечно, иначе бы им нехватило функий по управлению кораблём
<baronos> они запутались в настройках, и потеряли управления?
<[Raiden]> к*
<[Raiden]> http://storage8.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0216/h_1361015798_5545490_69a3f8b709.png
<[Raiden]> baronos: Нет, они не учли что кде тоже всё ещё не дописан. Т.к. половина их цивилизации пилит какую-то другую фигню )
<baronos> :)
<baronos> тест
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Ну понг, и что?
<andrex> ubuntuhelp, заигнорь его уже)
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=36128
<mdma> на опеннете нет подробностей
<mdma> c 4pda
<mdma> Тем не менее, спешим заверить, что опасаться владельцам Android-смартфонов нечего: пожалуй, единственной полезной информацией, которую удалось извлечь и отделить от остальной, оказались ключи расшифровки файлового хранилища, но чтобы ими воспользоваться нео
<mdma> бходимо, чтобы у девайса был разблокирован загрузчик
<[Raiden]> запущено только обновление, выжрано 700+мб. И это 32бит версия http://storage9.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0216/h_1361017706_1275794_8af3597cf4.png
<[Raiden]> А вы говорите К тяжелый.
<[Raiden]> )
<artus> Scrimmer, да
<baronos> хех
<Scrimmer> artus: приват открой )
<artus> Scrimmer, только если минералочки принесеш :D
<Scrimmer> а по жопе
<artus> @mode -b *!~Scrimmer@*
<artus> буш флудить, верну на место ))
<andrex> а я место g юзаю R))
<andrex> зарегиных мона заигнорить если флудят
<iFalkorr> Artus слабак) у него оставалось всего пара часов от суток бана. А ты сдался и простил. Они из тебя веревки вить будут)
<artus> :(
<[Raiden]> Неплохо бы в лине сделать что бы членство в группах менялось без релогина...
<[Raiden]> )
<andrex> я думаю, что, простить эт незначит что он дал слабину, с таким же успехом можно вернуть все на место)
<[Raiden]> прощение ваще из самых сложных вещей ) Только это оффтопик
<baronos> iFalkorr: таки да, карбон удобней, и быстрее работает :)
<iFalkorr> Одно но. Пуш нотифи не работает. Следовательно-пока не нужно
<baronos> iFalkorr: твою за ногу, не мог написать об этом в твите или на фб. я своим инетом в 3кбит\с качал 20 мин :D
<Scrimmer> оуе
<markmx> ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock бразы, что с ней не так? реинстальнул, папки создал, права выдал
<artus> Can't connect
<artus> markmx, http://goo.gl/wZDR9
<markmx> не сработало, реинсталил и прописывал по мануалам
<markmx> видимо домашний комп это вам не хухры серверные :)
<andrex> да пофиг какой комп, если мошный то и как сервак сойдет, для штук 10 вдс
<markmx> ноут :)
<markmx> блин что ж такое то? причем мускул стартнут но сокеты и логи не юзает
<andrex> со сдохшым экраном?
<andrex> и
<markmx> нет ноут обычный, я на нем живу
<snql> самое маловероятное, что порт уже используется?
<snql> и запущен ли демон? и еще было бы хорошо если бы показал конфиг
<markmx> минутку
<markmx> start: Job is already running: mysql
<markmx>  вот как реагирует
<snql> markmx: а что в выводе ps -ef | grep mysql
<Scrimmer> andrex: квака
<Scrimmer> andrex: кстати, а как тя звать то ?
<snql> Scrimmer: hi
<andrex> Scrimmer, а ты догадайсо
<Scrimmer> я прям даже не знаю
<andrex> я уже несколько раз грил и не тока я
<markmx> какая интрига :)
<Scrimmer> snql: ты кто ваще?)
<andrex> Scrimmer, неожиданно, андрюха я
<Scrimmer> о, а я Илья, рад знакомству
<snql> Scrimmer: человек
<artus> а йа томат, я тоже рад :D
<Scrimmer> andrex: у тя ж уже пол двинатцатого ?
<Scrimmer> artus: всеравно влез, а
<Scrimmer> artus: ты в css разбираешься?
<andrex> в css он вчера разбиралсо)
<andrex> Scrimmer, да
<Scrimmer> что да
<andrex> пол 12
<[Raiden]> в общем печалька, самсунг киес не увидел мобилку ни под  вбоксом, ни под вмваре.
<[Raiden]> А мне надо оттуда бекап вытащить. Пойду в реальную винду
<[Raiden]> )
<brestows> ну ка сони просыпайтесь и дайте мне имя нормального DC++ клиента, EiskaltDC++ не предлагать
<markmx> вот наркоман :)
<markmx> лучше с мускулом помогите
<markmx> ато мне престу надо изучать
<andrex> мускульная сила помогет
<rapidsp> ку
<rapidsp> а реально на флешке скорость достигнуть больше 3-4 м/с?
<Scrimmer> о
<Scrimmer> я не 1 такой
<rapidsp> просто раньше меньше было
<rapidsp> но после шаманства больше стало
<Scrimmer> rapidsp: о, а че шаманил?
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=36129
<rapidsp> Scrimmer: да и не помню толком
<Scrimmer> да как так
<rapidsp> вот напрочь :)
<[Raiden]> клементин дорос до 1.1.1
<rapidsp> Scrimmer: как то нагуглил или здесь подсказали...
<artus> rapidsp, у меня 12 на запись )
<[Raiden]> красные бананы http://itmages.ru/image/view/898549/d6d73adc
<andrex> вот что бывает если перележать на солнышке
<[Raiden]> не, они не перезревшие, твердые были ) Купить правда не решился. А сча прочитал что бананов 40 видов и  некотоыре вкуснее чем желтые
<andrex> да они сгорели и щас облезать начнут
<baronos> andrex: угольки еще не остыли? :)
<andrex> baronos, нет таксто стой на красных дымящихся углях)
<baronos> хыхы)
<andrex> их меняют каждые 15 минут на новые)
<andrex> baronos, ноги ещё не кончились, а то сутками на углях стоять не очень то полезно
<[Raiden]> http://nvworld.ru/news/2013/02/16/#carmack-said-linux-not-for-games
<andrex> ему завидно просто
<[Raiden]> каноникал возможно сможет предоставить требуемую поддержку, сговор о версии библиотек и т.д.
<[Raiden]> графический бенчмарк http://radeon.ru/?select=more&f=2013_02&new=12
<[Raiden]> http://spolab.ru/laboratory/articles/82-sozdanie-deb-paketov-pervye-shagi-v-ppa
<Scrimmer> охохо
<Scrimmer> а вот и я
<Scrimmer> Нашел аниме, который смотрел по Jetix много лет назад, увидел заставку, аж слезу пустил
<Scrimmer> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> Scrimmer, Понг понг понг...
<baronos> гталк через джаббер работает?
<[Raiden]> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=kr.sira.protractor&feature=nav_result#?t=W251bGwsMSwyLDNd
<[Raiden]> забавная прогармка. Как раз хотел приту поровней на кухне выставить )
<[Raiden]> плиту*
<Onkeltem> [Raiden]: и что, оно действительно точно работает?
<baronos> я как то баловался с длиномером)
<[Raiden]> ну да, достаточно ) Плиту кажет отклонение в 2 градуса, а холодильник перекосился на 1.1 )
<Scrimmer> а для iOS атакое есть ?
<[Raiden]> я думаю должно быть.
<baronos> ios в топку
<[Raiden]> если покопаться на маркете... В общем там даже измеритель шага резьбы есть )
<Scrimmer> а ставил кто фотошоп под вайном ?
<[Raiden]> ну было как-то дело, даже пару фоток поправил, но это был ещё до cs
<[Raiden]> когда только цифры были в названии
<Scrimmer> хм, поставил
<Scrimmer> а че, ниче так крутится
<[Raiden]> угломер?
<Scrimmer> не, фотошоп
<[Raiden]> а.., это не интересно
<[Raiden]> ))
<Scrimmer> http://storage8.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0216/h_1361036677_1710651_62fa3a23b8.png
<[Raiden]> ищи хавту как ставить.
<Scrimmer> http://storage9.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0216/h_1361036703_9467732_8e093950c8.png во
<Onkeltem> [Raiden]: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=kr.sira.thread&feature=also_installed_confirmation#?t=W251bGwsMSwyLDIwMCwia3Iuc2lyYS50aHJlYWQiXQ..
<Onkeltem> :D
<Onkeltem> Я так понимаю прилада - тупо жепег? :)
<[Raiden]> я не ставил мб. дальномер сча попробую )
<Onkeltem> Скоро на лизерманы можно будет ставить такие прилады
<Onkeltem> Выбрите устройство: Smasung Galaxy 3, Leatherman Wave, Pen, Lighter и тд :)
<Onkeltem> [Raiden]: а ты детектор металла видел там&! )
<[Raiden]> да, но мне кажется это фигня. Хотя в моей комнате много металла и и цифирка выше чем в другой. Но на искатель это не потянет ))
<[Raiden]> И дальномер так себе. А угломер реальный
<[Raiden]> Ну и компас вроде работает )
<baronos> http://goo.gl/Uba5Q
<[Raiden]> допустим чел спрашивает как создать и разместить страницу в интернете
<[Raiden]> куда его лучше послать?
<baronos> на ***
<[Raiden]> а если без петросянства?
<baronos> ucoz
<Onkeltem> [Raiden]: google sites
<[Raiden]> ок, для начала думаю хватит
<Onkeltem> [Raiden]: там если что можно вполне по-взрослому привязать всякое. Например, оно поддерживает интеграцию с Google Docs. Например можно фигануть прайс-лист в гугловый spreadsheet и разместить на сайте
<baronos> был narod когда то
<Onkeltem> не сравнимо с сервисами гугла though
<[Raiden]> народ и сча есть, туда тоже пошлю )
<andrex> не не укоз kexit gjckfnm yf впс вдс и там пущай сам выбирает че и на чем
<[Raiden]> http://narod.yandex.ru/
<[Raiden]> Яндекс передает свой хостинг сайтов веб-сервису uCoz .
<[Raiden]> хехе
<andrex> укоз это уг
<andrex> ))
<[Raiden]> а если скажем платынй хостинг понадобиться и своё имя\домен
<[Raiden]> отгда куда
<andrex> на выделеный сервер)
<baronos> в гугл поиск)
<Scrimmer> отето поспал
<Scrimmer> грусть
<Scrimmer> фотошоп не работает в вайне
<Scrimmer> .psd файлы не открывает
<go87651> rapoo h3050 + ubuntu  реально?
<[Raiden]> Scrimmer: http://itmages.ru/image/view/898818/b8c99449
<[Raiden]> до кучи, рядом валялось http://storage3.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0216/h_1361042388_9022609_cb2f2cecdb.png
<[Raiden]> такая ещё есть, пробовал читстить картинки http://storage6.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0216/h_1361042735_9914199_962e30500e.png
<Sergey_IT> [Raiden], надо с негатива печатать и чистка не нужна
<[Raiden]> а тут таскбар похожий на вин7 http://itmages.ru/image/view/898829/2fd554e3
<tagezi> Sergey_IT, бывает варианты когда негатива нет
<[Raiden]> Я сча знаю другие способы очистки, боеле эффективные чем тогда знал )
<[Raiden]> Как-нить можно будет ещё поиграться
<tagezi> самые эффективные это руками
<[Raiden]> а тут верхняя панелька с градиентным полупрозрачным фоном. http://storage3.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0216/h_1361043242_7989550_91dc176f2e.png
<[Raiden]> jedi knight: escape yavin IV http://storage7.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0216/h_1361043375_5021780_6d66e75be1.png
<[Raiden]> конец
<Scrimmer> [Raiden]: э, а причем тут это? :D
<[Raiden]> хз ) Но на первой фотошоп цс2
<[Raiden]> и неработать может что угодно, этож вайн. Н оесли поискать хавту, как другие удачн оставили, то шансы возрастают
<tagezi> блин, точно фотожаб )
<tagezi> а я как-то и не заметил, бумал гимп ))))
<tagezi> [Raiden], вот тебе делать нечего было ))
<[Raiden]> )
<mdma> такое http://www.defender.ru/products/multimedia/headset/hn-g117/ на сабже работать будет? или может что-то аналогичное кто посоветует?
<mdma> вообще наушники 5.1 которые ЮСБ, со своими звуковухами встроенными, в линуксе работать будут, дрова, по для настройки в них есть?
<pahan> steam под linux вышел, кричу от радости!!!
<pahan> причем прилично игр
<mdma> а еще 2013 год наступил...
<pahan> не гони
<mdma> и крепкий орешек новый вышел
<pahan> только вчера вышел
<pahan> бета не в счет
<pahan> в бете хуже было
<mdma> хз я в соурс играл норм было
<mdma> правда на работе лагал постоянно, даже сам стим
<baronos> [Raiden]: ты там грибы собираешь, а жуков http://storage3.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0217/h_1361045209_2412034_eb5ce841e0.jpeg :D
<baronos> я*
<mdma> вот если я в понедельник приду на работе и он у меня не будет лагать, то повод для радости будет
<[Raiden]> жуков нет )
<mdma> к стати, на какой срок выдается предупреждение? кагбе более суток прошло уже...
<[Raiden]> но коричневых таких видел
<[Raiden]> http://cdn.lenta.ru/images/0000/0298/000002981601/pic_1360951472.jpg
<[Raiden]> http://www.3dnews.ru/software-news/641621
<mdma> ура ура ура ))
<mdma> помню я свой тамагочи променял на какой то навороченый тетрим
<mdma> *тетрис
<go8765> нужна помощь в настройке наушников.
<baronos> воткнул и слухай
<mdma> что за наушники а то я как раз интересуюсь 5,1 ушами со встроенной звуковухой
<artus> че за бред, 5.1 уши, я тоже хотеть таких веществ )
<mdma> почему програмное 3Д не бред а это бред?
<mdma> посомтри в инете сколько там динамиков
<baronos> artus: со звуковой креатек поди
<mdma> там не 2 динамика
<artus> mdma, что такое 5.1 , и теперь ответь причем тут уши )
<mdma> ты походу не в теме
<[Raiden]> artus: такие уши есть, много
<baronos> :D
<[Raiden]> mdma: и кстати не только юсб
<mdma> [Raiden]: ну да с 5 и более выходами тогда без ЮСБ
<mdma> тогда нужна норм звковуха
<mdma> я вот на такие смотрю Somic E95v2012
<mdma> но под линухом они наверное не заработают
<mdma> или знать бы хотябы что там за чип
<[Raiden]> вероятность высока )
<[Raiden]> гугли
<baronos> artus: 5.1 http://mimico.ru/uploads/posts/2011-04/1302787461_p5-3-140411-002939.jpg
<artus> дада :D
<[Raiden]> ))
<[Raiden]> у меня были, позиция источников в общем то ощущается лучше чем в обычных. Я правда сдал в тот же день, усилитель шум издавал, китай
<artus> уникальные разроботки от уникальных китайсев :D
<artus> mdma, пример 5.1 бреда в наушниках от сайхайзера или подобных производителей есть ?
<baronos> artus: пихаем 7.1 и мы заработает триллионы евро
<mdma> artus: тебе нужно обьснять что даже в ограниченном наушниками пространстве, 6 динамиков лучше справятся с позиционированием источника звука чем 2 динамика?
<artus> mdma, ну разеровские проф уши и без 6ти динамиков рисуют картинку  )  ликтроника сама все считает )
<mdma> угу ток твои резеры стоят в разы дороже тех что я указал
<mdma> а мне просто в конрстрайке врагов вычислять нужно
<artus> ну да, какой же нагибатор в кс без меганаушников :D
<baronos> О_о
<mdma> мда
<baronos> а мышь с грузилом?
<baronos> ну чтоб задроцке то матерым быть?
<mdma> народ вы в наушниках в шутеры играли?
<mdma> может еще моно режим включаете чтоб олдскул ощутить? )
<artus> играли) когда пошле сколы в нулевом админил клуб - в них все играли )
<mdma> аа ну да
<artus> и как то никто не заморачивался, нагибали даже с шариковыми мышками)
<mdma> ну да конечно
<baronos> у нас тогда и ушей не было, слышали что они за спиной орали куда идут :D
<mdma> я ж не спорю, можно и на тачпаде играть
<artus> но мы ж не знали что без 5.1 ушей в кс низя играть
<baronos> для квейка3 наушники необходимый аксессуар
<baronos> вот там надо палить контору
<go8765> baronos: так эти наушнике в винде даже не запускаются(
<mdma> ну да и зачем акустику для музыки брать за тыщи уев, мы вон с пацанами во дворе под гитару песни так орали что сосет весь хайфай, это вы правы, и теплее звука переносного кассетника весна нет ничего
<mdma> можно и так рассуждать
<baronos> go8765: O_O они с метеорита? технология инопланетная?
<artus> mdma, под акустику за тыщу уев надо помещение на 10 тыщ уев отделать, иначе толку от всей акустики - только понты )
<artus> хотя позолоченый провода для звука с нанопокрытием для поляризации электронов толкают по 900 баксов за метр, и берут же ))
<tagezi> artus, ну, каждому своё
<mdma> короче не вижу о чем вообще говорить
<mdma> кому то разеры нужны православные
 * tagezi купил наушники за 100$ И писчит от радости )
<mdma> а мне говнокитая хватит по сходной цене
<go8765> z
<mdma> зато с нанотехнологиями
<go8765> я винде проделывал утключение одного из 3ёх устройств через диспетчер устройств, появляющихся после всовывания блютус-донгла от наушников. как это в убунте сделать?
<go8765> *о
<mdma> artus: http://rozetka.com.ua/razer_chimaera_5_1/p139529/
<mdma> внезапно
<tagezi> mdma, ониже радио
<tagezi> mdma, хрень полная
<mdma> [23:26:47] <artus> mdma, пример 5.1 бреда в наушниках от сайхайзера или подобных производителей есть ?
<mdma> так что да есть
<artus> дык тама 2 динамика вроде , остальное логика и поддержка стандарта 5.1 в плане звучания , вобщем жуть )
<artus> ну долби дигитал который
<artus> а по 6  пищалок в ужи это жесть совать
<tagezi> mdma, нормальные стерео возьми, хотя бы музыку сможешь в нормальном качестве слушать
<mdma> да просто эти уши стоят копейки
<mdma> и на хоботе в принципе отзывы ОК
<mdma> почему бы и не взять
<mdma> для музыки у меня колонки
<tagezi> ну, если 150$ копейки, то да, почему бы и не взять, и заодно винду
<mdma> хмм, то есть линукс - это от нищебродства?
<mdma> иначе слова про купить винду не вяжутся как то
<tagezi> нет, линукс это от мазгов
<tagezi> выбирать наушники по отзывам, это верх крутизны )
<go8765> хух.... победил)тупо механическое отключение микрофона во вторых наушниках решило проблему)))
<go8765> правда пока не совсем могу понять как)
<mdma> не 150 v2010 стоят намного дешевле
<tagezi> да ладно тебе ) ссзб, хочешь покупай
<mdma> пф
<mdma> ну зато я услышал много пафосных мнений о том какие наушники тру
<tagezi> mdma, вот придичные наушники http://video.wikimart.ru/audio_equipment/headphones/model/19966522/naushniki_naushniki_stax_sr_009/
<[Raiden]> ))
<[Raiden]> и мне такие купите, две пары
<mdma> это неприличные наушники
<tagezi> http://www.audiomania.ru/naushniki/stax/stax_sr-009.html?gclid=CJe8o_Hou7UCFe52cAodc1AAwg
<mdma> неприлично покупать такие наушники для игр
<tagezi> тут с характеристиками )
<tagezi> mdma, ну в отличии от тебя я музыку слушаю )
<tagezi> игры это только для очень умных, я не дорос, маленький ещё )
<mdma> если бы я был школьником и пытался выпендриться я бы так и написал
<tagezi> =)
<mdma> Cooler Master это не говнокитай?
<mdma> их можно считать вменяемыми производителями мультимедиа для ПК
<mdma> ?
<go8765> приятно всё-таки слушать музыку и чтобы провода не болтались) пойду-ка проверю как далеко они ловят...
<[Raiden]> mdma: радиаторы и корпуса у них высокого класса.
<mdma> это был риторический вопрос подготовка
<mdma> http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/surround-sound-headset-benchmark,3125-3.html
<mdma> You probably wouldn't guess it by looking at the Sirus, but each of its ear cups has four speakers in it. The center, front, and rear surround drivers are all 30 mm large, while the subwoofers are 40 mm.
<mdma> но артус конечно прав только менингитные китайцы могли додуматься всунуть более 1 динамика в наушник
<mdma> как и 2 симкарты
<artus> ага, а когда производитель корпусов и кулеров ваяет уши он перестает быть менингитным кетайсем?
 * artus хотеть монитор от мишелин , и лыжи от пирелли
<tagezi> меня одно растраивает, что всёравно у них нормальный звук будет в течении года, ну двух, а потом уже звуки будут сливаться и слушать придуться на всю громкость
<mdma> я всегда считал что умение не упираться рогом до последнего хорошая черта, адекватных людей
<tagezi> да )
<[Raiden]> они просто не пробовали
<mdma> сначала мол, это говно никто из нормальных производителей не делает такого, я привожу примеры что начинают делать то, но все равно не то ))
<tagezi> не упираться? или быть хорошими людьми? )
<mdma> хороший != адекватный
<mdma> а теперь оказывается чтобы производить мультимедиа наушники нужно иметь 150 летний опыт производства скрипок
<tagezi> точняк, адекватный это савсем паранормально )
<[Raiden]> если именитый сделает 5.1 уши, они будут стоить сколько геймер не заплатит
<[Raiden]> 150бачей и то много
<[Raiden]> например акг замутило гарнитуры. Далеко не каждый купит для компа уши с микрофоном за 8-15к рублей.
<[Raiden]> стольк оапгрейд стоит неплохой )
<[Raiden]> там ваще целый ряд их, но есть и дорогие
<tagezi> но уши начинаються от 12 примерно с нормальными характеристиками
<[Raiden]> да ну
<tagezi> ну да..
<tagezi> я себе купил за 3 потому что просто нет бабла
<[Raiden]> нормальные уши начинаются с нравится не нравится. Достаточно хотя бы немного приличных матерьялов что бы звук уже был не плохим ) Тем более для компа.
<tagezi> там чичтоты другие, качемтво работы динамика другое
<[Raiden]> какие другие )
<tagezi> ну например не от 20 до 22 000
<[Raiden]> 20-30гц-20кгц, крайне редко 22. это предел челвоеческого уха.
<[Raiden]> и большинтво наушников в них вписывается
<tagezi> ну как скажешь
<[Raiden]> и большинство хороших ушей кстати тоже. ) Вот у мобильных типа затычек бывает пишут что-от покрупней )
<[Raiden]> или китайцы
<tagezi> писать можно сколько хочешь.. приходишь в магазин и слушаешь,  разница слышна.. если это не мп3 ))
<[Raiden]> разница есть между 2 соседними моделями. Немного другой демфер, динамик, форма чашки и всё
<mdma> оу вот мы и добрались до той части где опускается мп3 за неламповость
<[Raiden]> и будет разница, которую ты может даже услышишь
<mdma> и какие наушники нужны чтобы отличить мп3 от немп3 ?
<[Raiden]> но другой не значит плохой )
<[Raiden]> если взять уши за 100к и другие за 100к
<[Raiden]> они будут разные
<[Raiden]> частотная характеристика эот вообще больше для дрочеров на цифры указывается
<tagezi> [Raiden], блин, вот ты вроде умный человек, а простых вещей не понимаешь
<[Raiden]> mdma: я не знаю. Я не в состоянии определить если 256кбит и выше. 192 иногда чувствую.
<tagezi> ощущения от музыки, приходят не в слышемом диапазоне
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> tagezi: тогда лучше всего купить наушники котоыре молчат
<[Raiden]> ))
<mdma> наушники и неслышимый диапазон - это довльно скользкая тема
<tagezi> ну а как вам назвать, если вы ограничиваете слышимый диапазон от 20 до 22к
<mdma> с колонками согласен, а наушники....
<[Raiden]> покупайте фонари светящие в невидимом спектре, они ярче.
<[Raiden]> хо человека воспринимает звуковые волны длиной примерно от 20,625 м до 1,65 см, что соответствует 16 — 20 000 Гц (колебаний в секунду).
<[Raiden]> это здоровое молодое ухо
<mdma> понятно когда находясь в кинотеатре, органном зале и т.п. ты чувствуешь вибрацию
<mdma> но с наушниками представить такой эффект - это бред
<tagezi> я думаю вам просто нужно послушать нормальную музыку разными исполнителями в нормальном качестве, а ещё лучше вживую ))) может начнёте понимать разницу
<mdma> это уже точно были бы наушники - вредные не только для слуха а наверное и мозгов
<tagezi> даже в разных помещениях одно и тоже произведение звучит по разному
<mdma> tagezi: так речь ведь о наушниках была
<mdma> выше ни слова о колонках или концертных залах
<tagezi> в записи тоже слышно
<[Raiden]> mdma: вибрация это тема. Но опять же она за счет низких частот и как ты заметил должна быть среда где она распространяется.
<[Raiden]> а за счет высоких частот неслышимых её нет
<mdma> ну так и я об этом
<mdma> это как раз из-за чего я и задал вопрос о том как tagezi отличает мп3 от флака в наушниках
<tagezi> ну, для вас нет, и ладушки )))
<mdma> у тебя дома есть такие наушники? скинь модель я попробую у нас в магазинах послуштаь )
<mdma> *послушать
<[Raiden]> частотный диапазон в общем должен быть достаточными. И ещё равномерность ег оразаня бывает. Чем ровнее тем точнее,только такой ровный звук студийных ушей-мониторов понравится не всем.
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> в основном то какого вида эта неравномерность и привычка дают эффект нравится\ненравится.
<[Raiden]> имохо
<[Raiden]> в общем несколько показателей )
<[Raiden]> Меня от аудиофильства как раз покупка компа спасла. )
<[Raiden]> в своё время.
<[Raiden]> Тут мысль появилась. Выставить на ебее щебёнку как куски метеорита
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> mdma: Я придумал. Тебе нужен ноут с убунтой текущей. И идти проверять перед покупкой )
<mdma> хм, а об этом я и не подумал
<[Raiden]> если не нагуглиш - это попробще )
<mdma> можно было бы договориться на 14 дней возврата, но у наушников как правило упаковка такая что только резать
<mdma> а повреждение упаковки исключает возврат по схеме 14 дней, только если брак
<[Raiden]> Некотоыре видимо пашут. Вот то что я только что нагуглил http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1376288
<[Raiden]> но особых средств настройки кроме альзаконфа и pavucontrol не жди
<mdma> да оно и так понятно что все фичи не заработают, максимум будут играть все каналы
<mdma> остальные фичи что есть в программе производителя под виндовс не будет это я осознаю
<[Raiden]> в общем те что шумели были от диалога. И с тех пор я таки ене пробовал брать и играть перестал почти - постарел )
<[Raiden]> и сча у меня akg 240S , до этог осоветские юзал тдс3 - валялись в тумобочке лет 10, потом стал юзать, низов небыло вообще )
<[Raiden]> made in ussr http://storage1.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0217/h_1361055547_6723318_4c7e773e5e.jpeg
<[Raiden]> такая гарнитурка ещё была, и звук нравился. Н опотом я на них наступил http://market.yandex.ru/model.xml?modelid=4611702&hid=6368403&text=koss%20cs%2080&srnum=19
<mdma> черт меня яндекс постоянно заставляет капчу вводить
<mdma> серый айпи и в сети провайдера видимо куча ботокомпов
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> вариан тчерез проксю )
<mdma> я просто сегодня решил взять наушники с микрофоном для игры в КС, потом посмотрел и решил что с обьемным звуком играть удобнее
<mdma> а потом еще подумал и решил что и фильмы так смотреть приятнее
<mdma> поздно когда и соседей не хочется тревожить
<mdma> вот и вылилось это в подобные наушники
<[Raiden]> ясно
#ubuntu-ru 2013-02-17
<iknofailfu> rebyata, ya popal https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1003309/comments/37 pomozhet kto?
<iknofailfu> нет надежды, да? =)
<iknofailfu> смонтировать не могу просто, оно перестало показывать что в initramfs через blkid винт, что вот под лив окружением
<iknofailfu> но gparted видит что это luks
<iknofailfu> чётко оба тома
<iknofailfu> luksDump говорит например Device /dev/sda2 doesn't exist or access denied. такие вещи, fdisk не видит разделы на нём хотя видит сам винт, под /dev/mapper пусто (ну логично)
<iknofailfu> я выдохся капитально всяко разно пробуя, влетел теперь с работой по ходу пьесы, неужто не поможет никто?
<Scrimmer> утречко всем
<andrex> ну ну
<Scrimmer> andrex: вечерка тебе :D
<andrex> гг
<andrex> Scrimmer, дарофф
<Scrimmer> че как оно?
<andrex> да норм, пока что
<baronos> не выдавай украине как в россии хорошо :D
<Scrimmer> :DDDDDDD
<andrex> Да он не поверит)
<baronos> пусть думают все, что у нас плохо )
<Scrimmer> *черт, нас засекли, уходим быстро уходим!*
<andrex> у нас плохо, но у меня хорошо плохо
<baronos> джаббер бота который бы фейсбук на гтал транслировал не встречал ник то?
<artus> утра нигадяи
<baronos> welcome to home, artus :)
<andrex> не нигодяи
<andrex> homo parasitus
<Scrimmer> artus: воцап
<artus> спать хотеть
<baronos> тест
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Есть контакт.
<Scrimmer> baronos: опять ты за свое?
<baronos> Scrimmer: свое всегда со мной :)
<Scrimmer> и возразить то нечего
<Scrimmer> ладно, делай дальше)
<[Raiden]> странный дизайн http://img11.nnm.ru/e/c/9/7/c/712fc2be2ce88531c5ff4e19c3d.jpg
<baronos> этот видать фиат из обрезков создали :)
<[Raiden]> вот эта ещё понравилась http://img11.nnm.ru/4/1/1/1/7/891b629e592bc8cccc635c9e71a.jpg
<[Raiden]> Austin-Healey Sprite Mk1
<Scrimmer> хотел бы такую ? )
<[Raiden]> )
<baronos> хехе)
<[Raiden]> не
<Scrimmer> че улыбаешься, я спрашиваю :D
<[Raiden]> там пять архивов прошивки...что с ними делать? какой из них прошивать?
<[Raiden]> 4па читаю современный народ не знает что такое многотомные архивы
<[Raiden]> пда
<andrex> ))
<[Raiden]> избаловались с большими носителями и анлимами )
<Scrimmer> хм
<Scrimmer> что такое многотомные архивы?
<[Raiden]> военная тайна
<baronos> Scrimmer: иногда по рентв расказывают про них
<Scrimmer> не смотрю телик (
<baronos> тогда ты не узнаешь о многотомных архивах :(
<Scrimmer> (
<baronos> Scrimmer: ну или купи инфу у райена, а мы его спалим фсб и гру, что он продает военные тайны, и он не будет про кде тут писать тогда :D
<Scrimmer> ой ну харош уже :D
<_d4vid> Scrimmer, http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%9C%D0%BD%D0%BE%D0%B3%D0%BE%D1%82%D0%BE%D0%BC%D0%BD%D1%8B%D0%B9_%D0%B0%D1%80%D1%85%D0%B8%D0%B2
<Scrimmer> а
<Scrimmer> тю
<[Raiden]> http://img11.nnm.ru/1/e/a/a/2/50eb9cee9fba53164764d629aeb.jpg
<baronos> [Raiden]: ты выбираешь машину себе по образу и подобию кде? такую же странную и необычную? :)
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> Это как раз эксперементы над юзером в духе гном3 ) старые только )
<[Raiden]> в машине по типу кде, был бы широкий выбор вида ,как у транформера
<baronos> c фиат согласен :)
<[Raiden]> гг
<baronos> мне капот ауди А2 нравится, он снимается и он карбоновый, легкий, подмышкой таскать можно :D
<[Raiden]> ещё один русокитаец http://www.3dnews.ru/phone/641540/
<[Raiden]> http://scubapic.deviantart.com/art/Nanard-L-hermite-349418922
<[Raiden]> http://lagadesk.deviantart.com/art/Quick-shot-308948015
<tagezi> всем привет
<[Raiden]> привет
<artus> ку
<[Raiden]> http://lagadesk.deviantart.com/art/Quick-Shot-II-339832967
<tagezi> [Raiden], прикольно сделали )) стильненько так ))
<tagezi> это всё на плазме?
<[Raiden]> это кде, но плазма заменена на be::shell
<[Raiden]> На девианте в скриншотах такие встречаются.
<[Raiden]> Себе не ставил
<tagezi> хм.. ну то что кде это по дельфину видно )
<[Raiden]> там по идее нету фрешдли, надо читать как ставить .как темы запиливать.
<[Raiden]> н*
<[Raiden]> мне лениво )
<tagezi> а он получется не тяжелее?
<[Raiden]> не знаю , врятли тяжелее.
<tagezi> прикольно, когда будет много времени, ну очень много и я просто не приложу ума куда его девать, я поюзаю )
<[Raiden]> вот это на плазме и кайродок http://lagadesk.deviantart.com/art/MyCloud-305659923
<[Raiden]> сверху стандартная панель
<tagezi> ну, примерно как у меня, только больше виджетов выведено
<tagezi> [Raiden], http://storage8.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0217/h_1361116569_8113610_05252b7159.png
<tagezi> вот эта лшибка у меня вылетает
<tagezi> ошибка*
<[Raiden]> ну да, только там дизайнисто, а у тебя тихий ужас )
<[Raiden]> У меня не завершается
<tagezi> я порылся с утра чуть, предлагают два решения: окат или переустановить непомук
<tagezi> откат*
<[Raiden]> посмотри обновления, сегодня приходили.
<[Raiden]> в общем это не ко мне
<tagezi> [Raiden], ну ты вчера спросил, я засёк её )) в бакоеплртах она есть, ещё с 4.6
<tagezi> пайду я, пожалуй, а то опечаток много слишком
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> tagezi: версии пакетов посмотри на всякий. Может у тебя не релиз
<tagezi> [Raiden], угу, спасибо, гляну
<[Raiden]> в общем сегодня снова амарок упал мне и пакеты с тройкой в названии. Видимо чего то пофиксили в 13.04 , а потом снова бэкпортнули
<[Raiden]> tagezi: ещё у меня аконали выключен, только непомук включен. Может поэтмоу не падает, хз
<werxxx> Вопрос
<werxxx> Почему образ весит 750 мб а сд диск 700
<[Raiden]> сча попробую показать работу непомука )
<[Raiden]> werxxx: не знаю, качай от что на полтора-два гб и пиши на двд.
<[Raiden]> или используй флэш.
<werxxx> Нет а смысл где
<werxxx> Если ты мне в биосе юсб настройки сделаешь
<baronos> f12 f8 и грузиться с юсб :)
<[Raiden]> tagezi: В общем удивительно, но работает http://storage3.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0217/h_1361117559_6563836_0f447e1a38.png
<[Raiden]> нету юсб - используй двд
<[Raiden]> не нужно выкидывать часть предложения )
<werxxx> Как
<werxxx> У мну убунту 9.0 еще по почте заказывал
<[Raiden]> что значит как? двд пишутся так же как и сд
<werxxx> А смысл
<[Raiden]> Я уже тоже потерял смысл беседы )
<baronos> нетинстал образ слей да запиши
<[Raiden]> Если есть какая-то религия жестоко карающая за двд болванки, то ещё можно так: http://digitalshop.ru/shop/Disk_CD-R_Verbatim_800Mb_40x_10_sht._DL_%2843428%29_205376.html
<werxxx> Но это не возможно
<werxxx> Почему
<[Raiden]> @kban --host werxxx 1800 способы установки уже перечислены
<[Raiden]> надоел, почемучка
<baronos> хехе)
<Scrimmer> о как
<Scrimmer> даже райден может быть злым?
<[Raiden]> Я не злой, зло сделаю и забуду )
<[Raiden]> http://img11.nnm.ru/d/5/a/c/1/cbd092fd99a54b25a01d548ac7c.jpg
<Scrimmer> artus: как будешь - напиши в приват
<[Raiden]> http://storage8.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0217/h_1361122499_5589128_741cda1568.png - попробовал запустить этот бишелл. В общем по олдовому настраивается правкой конфигов
<Scrimmer> [Raiden]: я смотрю тебе цветовая схема понравилась )
<[Raiden]> ну да, не надоела пока )
<[Raiden]> вернул плазму. Имидж красноглаза конечно выжен и уникальность стола. Но лучше сэкономить время :)
<[Raiden]> !nvidia
<ubuntuhelp> Настоятельно рекомендуем ставить драйвера, предлагаемые системой. Руководство установки драйверов nVidia тут: http://goo.gl/7gYgP на анг. здесь https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia см. !nvidia-nouveau !xswat
<Sergey_IT> тест
<ubuntuhelp> Sergey_IT, Есть контакт.
<Sergey_IT> скоко завойсованых )
<Scrimmer> Sergey_IT: позавчера покруче было
<Sergey_IT> круче крутых яиц не бывает
<mdma> при подключении к фронтальному звуковому выходу нет звука, в колонках подключенных к заднему аудио-выходу пропадает, но в наушниках которые подключены к переднему не появляется
<mdma> в окошках все прекрасно преключается
<mdma> в "Устройства вывода" в pavucontrol есть ток аналоговые наушники и аналоговый выход и их переключение ни к чему не приводит
<Sergey_IT> глянь настройки  alsamixer
<mdma> а алсамиксере "фронт" стоит на максимум
<[Raiden]> это фронт в смысле канал фронт
<mdma> а микрофон везде в алсамиксере вырублен якобы что не мешает ему работать
<[Raiden]> а не фронтальный выход на корпусе
<mdma> ок а что тогда там фронтальынй?
<[Raiden]> щелкай все ползунки и переключатели. Если не поможет гугли\форум. Т.к. я не зю.
<Sergey_IT> [Raiden], а кто зю?
<mdma> ага надо включить LoopbackMixing
<mdma> интересно а в pavucontrol аналога этого переключателся нет чтоли...
<[Raiden]> Sergey_IT: Хм, зюганов ))
<[Raiden]> не в курсе
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=36137
<Sergey_IT> [Raiden], рекламщик - зю
<Alagos> Добрый вечер.
<Alagos> Я смотрю ubuntu 12.04 обновилась 15-го числа. Ядро у неё теперь 3.5. Вот только не могу найти, проблема с таблицей MRDT и питанием у ноута Lenovo IdeaPad z580 решилась или нет?
<Sergey_IT> Alagos, у меня ядро 3.2.0-37 - чяднт?
<[Raiden]> [23:33:32] intervision: Перед 23-м февраля купите себе пену, бритву, кружку и носки! Поставьте любимую в тупик...
<[Raiden]> Alagos: Sergey_IT: apt-cache policy linux-image-$(uname -r)
<Alagos> Sergey_IT: Я не знаю что я делаю не так, но на ноуте периодически все ядра загружаются на 100% и ноут виснет. Пробовал и ubuntu 12.04 и 12.10.
<Alagos> В прошлый раз мы общались по этому поводу с Райденом и пришли к выводу что проблема в том что для моего ноута в MRDT нет поддержки питания для Linux нормально. Или что-то в этом роде
<Alagos> [Raiden]: на виртуалке у меня 3.5)
<tagezi> http://www.3dnews.ru/software-news/641555
<[Raiden]> читал
<tagezi> обидно.. -1
<[Raiden]> да ладно, какой движок тебе как юзеру должно быть всеравно. А ифейс хуже врятли станет
<[Raiden]> я за вебкит, лучше развивать 1 опенсорсный, чем кучу закрытых )
<tagezi> ну ещё геко остался
<tagezi> и мне не должно быть всёравно.. конкуренция двигатель прогресса
<[Raiden]> фиг его знает. Есть 1 байка , про кучки людей на острове и конкурс кто лучше выживет
<[Raiden]> выйграла кучка которая подсматривала за всеми и перенимала опыт
<[Raiden]> а это противоположно конкуренции )
<tagezi> ну, это тоже конкуренция, только не честная, называется, промышленный шпионаж )
<[Raiden]> геко кстати в отличие от оперы открытый
<[Raiden]> из закрытых остаётся только ие
<[Raiden]> tagezi: они могли бы сестьвместе и решить как выживать и вообще не соревноваться ) Это противоречит конкурсу, но результат был бы ещё выше.
<[Raiden]> )
<tagezi> лет через 10 мс откроет код )))
<FishErr> кому лучше от конкуренции движков?
<FishErr> у юзеров что-то не так показывает, что недоверстали под оперу верстальщики
<FishErr> и тем и тем лишний головняк только
<tagezi> [Raiden], а про очки слышал?
<tagezi> типа виртуальная реальность
<Scrimmer> tagezi: йоу
<tagezi> Scrimmer, сам ты ой )
<Scrimmer> мне можно, я теперь взрослый
<[Raiden]> слышал наверное
<tagezi> тут сегодня в вести.нет расказывали ))) очки с виртуальной реальностью, типа не симуляция а реальная такая тема, им пророчат великое будущее )
<Scrimmer> подарите инвайт на хабр (
<[Raiden]> Мне на этом канале подарили )
<Scrimmer> (
<[Raiden]> Правда писал туда раза 3
<Scrimmer> хочу хамелеона
<FishErr> http://hitech.vesti.ru/news/view/id/1304 Вести.net: полное погружение в виртуальность и триумф Huawei ?
<[Raiden]> http://radeon.ru/?select=more&f=2013_02&new=10 - конкурент для нокии
<Scrimmer> всем споке
#ubuntu-ru 2014-02-10
<zack__> Я ХОЧУ SSH туннеля на Xubuntu, и я с трудом может кто-то помочь мне с ЧТО
<zack__> ПРИВЕТ
<zack__> hello
<_GerarD_> Здравствуйте, подскажите пожалуйста GUI под OpenVPN, чтобы использовать в качестве слиента, желательно под openbox
<zack__>  я не знаю,
<zack__> Вы говорите по-английски
<_GerarD_> Если вопрос ко мне, то увы нет, только по русски
<_GerarD_> прошу прощения в вопросе допустил опечатку *к качестве Клиента*
<_GerarD_> Зак
<_GerarD_> А Андрюха тут ещё появляется?
<_GerarD_> Который ШарикоFF
<zack__> Я не уверен, что вы подразумеваете
<mva> http://mva.name/files/screenshot42.png
<baronos> Хыхы
<[Raiden]> Дерзость удваивает силу, потому что она удваивает мнение, которое имеют об этой силе (с) Фортунки
<SergeyIT> о глупости можно сказать то же
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> У страха глаза велики (с)
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=39049 - новый старый лидер среди тулкитов. )
<pauz> Интересно, что + значит возле ника
<pauz> вроде бы зарегестрировался и залогинился
<pauz> ааа из-за того что в браузере сижу
<pauz> Ну, пожалуй, начну. Всем добрый день. Подскажите как заставить систему думать что у меня тфт монитор, а не элт как она определяет
<andrex> ты забрел через вебгейт
<andrex> а так войс
<andrex> *@gateway/web/* +V
<pauz> ничего страшного в этом нет?
<pauz> а то такой плюс, буд-то я на гране бана
<andrex> неа
<andrex> смутьян
<andrex> pauz, клиент какойнить поставь а то вебгейт несовсем удобна штука да и через него тока тролли сидят))
<pauz> у вас случайно нет никаких идей? Начну с начала, на мониторе (24" 1920x1200 16:10) справа появились вертикальные полосы, ну скорее всего шлейф отошел, и пока новую матрицу не курлю мучаюсь вопросом как бы так сделать... В общем поставить разрешение 160
<pauz> минуту, поисчу в гугле клиент
<pauz> M irc ещё жив?
<andrex> kvirc ставь если свинды
<andrex> если блудень не вернется придется базу брать с конфигами и ваять своего
<andrex> pauz, http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=78813.0
<pauz> да разрешение задать это пол беды, у меня двоякая ситуация. когда подключаю через vga кабель, настроек масштабирования просто нет
<pauz> а когда подключаю через dvi шнур, они есть, но двигать изображение ну совсем никак, даже меню монитора заблокированно на цифровом подключении
<pauz> ubuntu 12.04.04 ati4870
<andrex> хм это скорее к ману монитора
<andrex> и тама помоему какието две кнопки нада зажать чтобы разлочить
<pauz> нет, я не так выразился
<pauz> когда через dvi-dvi подключаешь монитор, там же автонастройка не работает и ещё половина функций. только яркость можно регулировать по сути
<pauz> это не специфика монитора, это вроде бы так цифровое подключение устроено
<andrex> ну у мня на ыже норм все
<andrex> неможет оно влиять так
<pauz> а как у вас монитор подключен?
<andrex> лыже*
<andrex> Dvi -> DVI
<pauz> ух ты, и у вас работает в меню автоподстройка?
<andrex> на да
<andrex> у
<andrex> и dvi -> vga и hdmi - hdmi тоже
<pauz> http://skp.samsungcsportal.com/integrated/popup/FaqDetailPopup3.jsp?cdsite=ru&seq=252682
<pauz> может это только на самсунгах так
<andrex> возможно
<pauz> ну ладно, есть второй вариант. подключиться через vga-vga кабель. только как в этом случае активировать настройки масштабирования
<pauz> пару минут, надоела уже эта винда пойду в xorg гляну может там можно подправить сведения о мониторе
<pauz> ого в центре приложений irc чатов, какой выбрать даже не знаю
<andrex> hexchat xchat kvirc quassel weechat irssi ну либо пиджин емпати последний как бы должен уже стоять
<pauz> проверка
<pauz> Xchat даже пароль не попросил
<pauz> так вот, подключил я монитор сразу двумя кабелями
<pauz> http://s020.radikal.ru/i713/1402/8f/55ec463192d6.png
<pauz> вот что мне ати пишет
<pauz> и естественно настройки масштабирования не дает
<andrex> а моник какой?
<andrex> и ваще ати под линем такое ати или я уже посто по старой памяти так думаю
<[Raiden]> а на кой хрен 1 монитор двумя кабелями подключать?
<andrex> для крутости 80 лвл
<pauz> samsung 2433bw
<pauz> да я тут мучаюсь, пытаюсь через vga кабель найти настройки  масштабирования
<andrex> да походу моник какойто бажный тупо по модели 1 вая ссылка о проблеме твоей))
<[Raiden]> возможно есть смысл почитать про опцию для иксов Modeline и утилиту gtf - это служит для софтового задания положения картинки и рефреша.
<[Raiden]> или про xrandr
<pauz> о, спасибо, сейчас и начну пробовать
<[Raiden]> Либо вытащи провод из вга и больеш не втыкай - бяка )
<pauz> да я бы и вытащил, но справа сантиметров 5 ветикальных полос на монике
<pauz> теперь вместо 1920х1200 хочу 1600х1200 сделать
<pauz> и сдинуть влево
<pauz> а новую матрицу месяца через полтора только..
<[Raiden]> понятно , интересная мысля.
<pauz> а при dvi подключении двигать изображение никак не получается
<andrex> а может тама не матрица а тупо порт или провода?
<[Raiden]> У меня вчера тут был стремный момент. попалась странице в браузере с серым фоном и 1 белым пикселем. Думал всё, битый нарисовался.
<andrex> они то все меняются наскока я знаю
<[Raiden]> а оказалась картинка
<andrex> а матрица эт дороговато
<andrex> ыы
<andrex> круть
<[Raiden]> насче тподвигать по дви я тоже не знаю.
<pauz> http://s020.radikal.ru/i711/1402/c6/bd3eaf5d2799.jpg  http://s020.radikal.ru/i709/1402/5e/9d0f6261de91.jpg
<pauz> ну вот, на аналоговом есть, а на цифровом нет
<andrex> у чувака знакомого на телефоне были битые причем новый несколько месяца прошло)
<andrex> в самом мнонике не двигаецо чтоль?
<pauz> переключаю моник на аналоговый - двигается, а цифровой пишет недоступно
<pauz> только это не тот случай когда держать меню надо что-бы разблокировать
<pauz> напомните плз, править через sudo gedit можно?
<andrex> gksu
<andrex> gksudo
<[Raiden]> интересно поставленынй вопрос
<andrex> sudo nano))
<pauz> оп-ля
<pauz> а вы знаете, у меня xorg нет)
<pauz> http://s005.radikal.ru/i211/1402/fa/3089e3612431.png
<[Raiden]> ну может и не быть. Сча  мног оавтодетекта. Однако фал читается если есть.
<pauz> xorg.conf.backup там вообще апрель прошлого года, когда у меня нвидия ещё стояла
<andrex> сгенерь или создай aticonfig --initial или xorg -configre или как тама его
<pauz> блин, как я полюбил нвидию за последние два дня
<andrex> или дрова открытые)
<pauz> дрова я легаси ставил
<pauz> там надо было иксы понизить до 1.12
<[Raiden]> с закрытыми дровами ты можеш ьиспользовать команду sudo aticonfig --initial
<[Raiden]> lkz utythfwbb rjyabuf
<[Raiden]> omg
<andrex> и ваще есть скипт установки дров
<andrex> sgfxi
<andrex> во
<pauz> да да, именно так и ставил
<pauz> хорошо что нашел
<pauz> после этого даже игры в вайне шустро бегать начали
<pauz> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:makson96/fglrx
<pauz> sudo apt-get update
<pauz> sudo apt-get upgrade
<pauz> sudo apt-get install fglrx-legacy
<pauz> точнее вот так ставил
<[Raiden]> бывает что используется не конфиг, а несколько в /etc/xorg.conf.d , в других дистрах. Это так. инфа до кучи.
<pauz> скучный создался конфиг
<andrex> ну эт не так
<pauz> у меня ubuntu 12.04.04
<andrex> ну да
<pauz> Option	    "VendorName" "ATI Proprietary Driver"
<pauz> хм, я не думал даже что 4 серия поддерживается ещё
<andrex> cd /usr/local/bin && wget -Nc smxi.org/sgfxi && chmod +x sgfxi kill x server и sgfxi -h)
<pauz> [Raiden] может тогда этот xorg.conf.fglrx-0 ?
<[Raiden]> ну, читается только xorg.conf , остальное копии.
<[Raiden]> если переименуешь, будет этот.
<[Raiden]> andrex: у нег овсё ок вроде с дровами, зачем ему это?
<andrex> или ваще перестанет пахать)
<andrex> да оно и конфиг генерит сразу это я докучи
<pauz> http://i017.radikal.ru/1402/c7/ac00e698bb7f.png
<andrex> ибо он указал ваще какойто ппа)
<pauz> вот что у меня внутри ксорга
<pauz> да эти АТИ совсем с ума посходили, поддержка заканчивается сразу после выхода нового продукта
<andrex> бляянский
<pauz> ???
<andrex> wgetpaste file
<andrex> или pastebinit file
<pauz> а что это?)
<andrex> да я к тому что текст мона и текстом кинуть а не скрином
<[Raiden]> нормальынй начальынй конфиг, что бы поредактить. Как добавить моделайны полно инфы.
<andrex> ну да эт походу тулза которая ставила заьекапила зачемто
<[Raiden]> можешь кстати ещё так сгенерить, sudo X -configure :1 , появится файлик xorg.conf-new в хомпапке или у рута. Если он больше понравится, можно и ег одописать )
<andrex> а конфиг ваще из дебки сгенераченый
<pauz> читаю вот статью, как раз по поводу modeline
<pauz> http://forums.overclockers.ru/viewtopic.php?t=112768
<pauz> тут вот есть gtf x y refresh
<pauz> где
<pauz> x - горизонтальное разрешение (в пикселях)
<pauz> y - вертикальное разрешение (в пикселях)
<pauz> это оно?
<pauz> а стоп, глупость сказал
<fx_> Привет
<fx_> Я опять со своей ошибкой
<pauz> добрый день
<[Raiden]> это оно, только эта утилита генерирует строчку. А что бы подвигать изображение над ов ней циферки как-т оменять ) И правильн ов конфиге указать.
<[Raiden]> в общем желаю удачи. Или лучше займись чем-нить другим этот месяц.
<fx_> Дома стоит убунту сервер12.04,  изза него ежедневно падает сеть дома
<pauz> спасибо, поковыряюсь пока не надоест
<pauz> а роутер стоит у вас?
<fx_> Пока он в роутере, последний хоть обперезагружай
<fx_> Не в себя морду попасть, ничего
<fx_> Веб*
<fx_> Ощущение что он создает свою сеть
<fx_> Хотя если его перезагрузить, на день проблема уходит
<pauz> там же сессии на 24 часа
<andrex> gthtghjitq hjenth
<andrex> gthtghjitq
<pauz> как у абанента уральского
<andrex> перепрошей
<andrex> пробллема с роутером в 99 процентов из-за роутера
<andrex> или у юзеа криворучие
<andrex> р
<fx_> Стоял нетгир 2000, проблема была похожая но по wifi все работало, взял keenetic lite 2
<fx_> Теперь нечего не работает
<fx_> Лампочка на роутере соединения с первом моргает постоянно, с интервалом
<andrex> либо статик ненастроен на роутере и к нему постоянно нада стучатся на новый адрес если он получает его от сервера или я нифига не понял
<fx_> На серв настроен мистический 192.168.1.5 в роутере dhcp пул начинается с 192.168.1.100
<fx_> Статический* хд
<andrex> ну хотя если его нада еще отдохнуть пару часов для нормальной работы то эт наверно у тя карма плохая и ты купил второй бажный роутер
<andrex> а может он перегревается?
<fx_> Ненад отдыхать
<fx_> Вытаскивают провод серва
<fx_> Перезагружаю роутер
<fx_> Все работает
<pauz> DHCP-Authoritative
<fx_> Что это
<pauz> покапался в роутере у себя, вроде только эта опция отвечает за подсети
<pauz> то есть за то, что-бы подсети не создавались а была одна
<fx_> Не встречал у себя такогл
<pauz> а что если увеличить время аренды клиента?
<fx_> эм
<fx_> https://www.dropbox.com/s/xktu08vrqfi97u3/VID_20140210_205021.mp4
<fx_> Вот как роутер мыргает
<andrex> ну тама ваще понятно пря ваще че это мигает, толи ламочка толи глаза у него)
<andrex> или это все порты
<andrex> eth короые
<andrex> ну кромя левой
<fx_> 0 инет 1 комп 2 серв
<fx_> Самая левая вкл самая правая wifi
<andrex> лан попер я шить гапп
<fx_> Эхъ блин
<fx_> Есть еще живые
<ambal> q2all )) посоветуйте какую-нибудь гуишную утилиту для разбивки диска, плз
<[Raiden]> самая известаня - gparted
<[Raiden]> из местных
<[Raiden]> Если с лайва проприетарщину, то я лично больше предпочитаю парагон хар диск менеджер , чем акронис партишен эксперт
<ambal> спасибо))
<[Raiden]> Песня содранная с Iron maiden
<[Raiden]> yt nelf
<[Raiden]> не туда
<fx_> Райден
<fx_> Помоги
<[Raiden]> ?
<fx_> Вставляют сервер в роутер
<pauz> Рейден, вы на расхват)
<fx_> Пропадает инет везде
<[Raiden]> я в сетях не варю.
<fx_> Печально
<[Raiden]> как посмотреть )
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=39057
<pauz> так у вас сразу роутер блочит инет или через время
<[Raiden]> fx_: попробуй сравнит ьнастройки д ои после.
<[Raiden]> или на форум пиши, если тут никто не проснётся.
<pauz> vga же можно вынимать не выключаясь?
<pauz> выкл. монитор достаточно?
<[Raiden]> может быть
<[Raiden]> я уверен только за hdmi )
<pauz> а все равно не жалко
<fx_> Я выключал все
<fx_> Все работало ровно
<pauz> осталось разобраться что же это за значиния, в гугле никак не могу найти
<pauz> Modeline "1920x1200_60.00"  193.16  1920 2048 2256 2592  1200 1201 1204 1242
<pauz> а что если изменить все, скажем +10 сделать , трудно потом через консоль править будет этот файл?
<pauz> и можно ли его будет править скажем через livecd
<[Raiden]> # "режим" clock h_active h_sync h_sync_end h_blank_end v_active v_sync v_sync_end v_blanking
<[Raiden]> ModeLine "1440x900" 106.5 1440 1520 1672 1904 900 903 909 934
<[Raiden]> с гугла, дальше сам
<[Raiden]> или если гуи фглрх драйвера имеет опцию записи конфига, после двиганья картинки, то сделай это )
<[Raiden]> мне кажется в твоей идее есть проблема
<[Raiden]> любое разрешение наверное будет во весь экран. А при двиганьи часть уедет в невидимую
<[Raiden]> а может вру
<pauz> ага, вполне возможно. точнее даже почти гарантия что так и будет
<[Raiden]> телевизора плоского нет с дви? :)
<[Raiden]> юзай как монитор
<pauz> да монитор ещё один есть, 17тфт
<[Raiden]> ну тогда переживешь
<pauz> я просто любитель погемороиться
<pauz> склоняюсь все же к поиску настроек масштабирования
<[Raiden]> есть возможность делать вирт столы, разрешением больше экрана и перемешятьяс с помощью курсора мышки.
<[Raiden]> но что бы меньше экрана - фиг знает.
<[Raiden]> pauz: а на самом мониторе нету средств для сдвига картинки?
<pauz> -[Raiden]- они работают только при вга подключении
<[Raiden]> ну и используй вга
<[Raiden]> моделайн тоже, я думаю )
<pauz> с удовольствием, как на вга убрать масштабирование
<pauz> оно мне на весь экран растягивает
<[Raiden]> хз )
<pauz> скорее всего ССС не дает мне настроить масштабирование так как распознает при вга подключени монитор как црт
<fx_> Как переподключить сеть?
<fx_> Ну тоесть адаптер выключить и включить
<pauz> sudo /etc/init.d/network restart
<pauz> я думаю что так
<pauz> или
<pauz> sudo ifconfig eth0 down
<pauz> sudo ifconfig eth0 up
<andrex> serise ifup bbb ifdown bbb
<[Raiden]> можно попробовать и так. Тольк овроде networking в убунте.
<[Raiden]> Или найти модуль и выгрузить\загрузить
<andrex> -serise
<pauz> да вроде бы у него убунту сервер если я не ошибаюсь
<[Raiden]> ифуп\даун скорее всег оен сработают. Если сеть настроена через нм.
<[Raiden]> но можно попробовать
<andrex> и закронтабить это чудо
<fx_> Reboot норм
<andrex> ребут не норм
<fx_> Хд
<andrex> @daily updown какойнить
<Big_Aziz> всем ку
<andrex> либо по пингу
<andrex> я ваще гдет такую финю вдел, стояло 2 компа вин и бсд, бсд пингвала вин и если небыло ответа выдвигала сидюк и ресетила вин
<andrex> вот те нано технология)
<ffx_> а как можно
<ffx_> перезагрузить сетевуху удаленно
<ffx_> нашел
<pauz> а как в убунте переключаться между приложениями?
<pauz> выкинуло в выбор пользователя, а где узнать что произошло
<ffx_> а адрес шлюза обязательно указывать при настройке шз
<ffx_> шз
<ffx_> ip
<ffx_> gateway 192.168.0.254
<baronos> Ставьте плюс :D https://plus.google.com/107068565865853103697/posts/8pRXq6R8uCU
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> поставил
<baronos> Спасибо :)
<ffx_> че за фигня, настроил в ручную ip
<ffx_> так проблема  с днс теперть
<baronos> Омг, с убунту все ещё есть проблемы?
<ffx_> представляешь\
<ffx_> $ ping ya.ru\ connect: Network is unreachable
<[Raiden]> а где их нет
<ffx_> это какойто трындец
<ffx_> если пинг до роутера идет а дальше нет? то что?
<baronos> Значит с роутера не идёт дальше. Смотреть, что в роутере намудрил
<ffx_> в роутере включен dhcp
<ffx_> на сервере настраиваю статический ip
<ffx_> все остальное
<ffx_> норм работает
<baronos> Был конченный Ростелеком, который не работал с одним роутером, а с другим норм, но не выходил на стандартных настройках, какие то две галочки не давали в настройках. Потом я их проклял.
<ffx_> тут особо нет
<ffx_> http://s7.hostingkartinok.com/uploads/images/2014/02/c2a110abe80bed5787f6fa44ef55865f.png
<ffx_> вот все
<baronos> Артусян если снизайдет, то может че подскажет эпическое :)
<[Raiden]> Вот почему корпус напоминал двойной http://www.3dnews.ru/802534
<numberto> всем привет - тестирую irc клиент
<[Raiden]> привет, пашет
<[Raiden]> numberto: \o/
<numberto> exit
<UNIm95> народ есть вопрос
<UNIm95> какая валюта была в России до 1998 года?
<[Raiden]> рубли?
<[Raiden]> слово валюта смущает
<UNIm95> а какое соотношение рубль-доллар был? смотрю чот-где ккогда 97 года
<UNIm95> что-где-когда*
<[Raiden]> 4 рубля помню. ПОтом расти стал.  По 6-7 помню. А потом стал ещё более резко подниматься.
<[Raiden]> Была наличность что бы бачей купить , но не додумался )
#ubuntu-ru 2014-02-11
<icCE> re
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://habrahabr.ru/post/79977/
<JohnDoe_71Rus> давнишнее но я не видел
<icCE> JohnDoe_71Rus: Подросло поколение, которое служит в армии ? :)
<oles> Жесть какая
<JohnDoe_71Rus> icCE: я не служил
<oles> а что в армии выдают такое вместе с пайком солдата?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> oles: в армии за такое "сажают" по разнорядке. твоя очередь дежурить на пульте, вот любуйся
<oles> JohnDoe_71Rus, интересно чем с этого управлять на пульте надо
<pauz> генералу помогать сапера проходить, и для пасьянса карты подмешивать
<JohnDoe_71Rus> pauz: нету там сапера и пасьянса. там есть "черный пингвин"
<oles> секур пасьянс
<oles> да с чувством юмора у разрабов все в порядке
<pauz> я так думаю у генерала что-то посерьёзнее стоит
<pauz> интересно а там есть настройки масштабирования видеодрайвером
<pauz> мсвс= министрерство внутренней связи?
<icCE> pauz: мобильная система вооруженных сил
<oles> почему мобильная интрено
<pauz> транспортируемая
<oles> на шасси МАЗ-7310
<icCE> ох Она там еще и сертификаты безопастности получает
<oles> ну еще бы
<icCE> патчи они там сами пишут для системы ?
<oles> реквестируют у ред хата видимо
<oles> насколько я понял это чтото вроде болдженоса тока на рхел
<icCE> да вроде RHEL это уже не поддерживает /
<icCE> хотя мне лень да же это смотреть.
<oles> последняя версия 2011 года у ред хата поддержа вроде 6 лет чтоли
<StepanKuzmin> Всем привет!
<brestows> хай
<StepanKuzmin> Объясните, что почему при sudo apt-get update я получаю W: Не удалось получить http://ru.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/saucy/universe/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found [IP: 213.180.204.183 80]
<StepanKuzmin> Надеюсь я понятно выразился :)
<StepanKuzmin> Что не так? Чому пакеты не обновляются?
<StepanKuzmin> W: Не удалось получить http://ru.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/saucy/universe/source/Sources  404  Not Found [IP: 213.180.204.183 80]
<pauz> судя по всему репозитории устарели или переехали
<JohnDoe_71Rus> потому что не может получить список. он же тебе так и написал
<StepanKuzmin> Окей, понятно
<StepanKuzmin> И что делать?
<pauz> какая у вас версия
<JohnDoe_71Rus> pauz: сауся у него, наверно
<StepanKuzmin> 13.10
<JohnDoe_71Rus> скорей всего временные проблемы с репой
<StepanKuzmin> Это уже два дня происходит
<brestows> а вы в браузере попробуйте открыт ссылку
<StepanKuzmin> Нету этих файлов
<StepanKuzmin> В браузере проверял
<pauz> ну да, в 13.10 вряд ли они могли устареть
<StepanKuzmin> Куды копать?
<brestows> ну значит накрылись медным тазом
<brestows> измените основной сервер
<pauz> извиняюсь, я так и не обновил 12 версию так что без понятия
<JohnDoe_71Rus> StepanKuzmin: переключись на off репу без ru
<StepanKuzmin> Окей, попробую
<StepanKuzmin> Спасибо
<brestows> только потом обновите список репозиториев, хотя поидее само должно его обновить при смене основного сервера
<StepanKuzmin> Благодарю
<pauz> Раз появилась активность, теперь о своём.... есть что-то на убунту кроме CCC для настроек масштабирования?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> pauz: orca кажется
<brestows> так народ кто с kvm работал ?
<icCE> работал или работает ? :)
 * icCE сейчас делает магию с openvz
<brestows> не мне просто интересен один нюанс
<icCE> brestows: ну так спрашивай
<brestows> ну вот есть сервак на нем стоит kvm в котором крутится 2 виртуалки, получается все 3 машины живые и вируальные имеют свой ip, и получается у каждой свои правила iptables причем независиммые ?
<icCE> brestows: и да и нет
<icCE> brestows:  3 машина для них шлюз
<icCE> если используется NAT
<icCE> в другом случаи да, у каждого свои правила
<brestows> у меня на железной машине настроен бридж
<[Raiden]> Ну отлично Компания Red Hat работает над собственной технологией обновления ядра Linux на лету
<[Raiden]> Теперь этих технологий будет целый букет
<[Raiden]> Эта будет третья
<brestows> ну все городят свои костыли :)
<icCE> весь мир держится на костылях
<icCE> brestows: если бридж, то для каждого свой набор правил
<brestows> то-то я не могу разобраться с сетью
<icCE> это же очевидно
<brestows> ну я так и думал все же хотел спросить
<icCE> я вот в openvz с сеткой разбираюсь То же завбавно
<icCE> brestows: я с kvm жестоко извращался
<icCE> bonding>vlan>bridge
<brestows> не у меня другой косяк стоит почтовый сервер и переодически он становится не доступен из локалки по доменному имени при этом из самого инета он доступен и из локалки доступен по внутреннему ип
<icCE> brestows: ставь tcpdump и смотреть что куда и почему
<icCE> вообще я сейчас свои почтовики выношу отдельно на хост плащадку
<icCE> ибо надоело
<[Raiden]> Могли собрать тусовку из заинтеерсованных в технологии обновления из ребута и сделать стандартную функцию в линукс.
<[Raiden]> Опенсорс проболжает мне напоминать племенную систему, причем большую част ьвремени враждующую )
<[Raiden]> без ребута*
<icCE> [Raiden]: к сожелению оно так и есть
<icCE> ушел
<[Raiden]> http://lenta.ru/news/2014/02/11/tdwfb/
<snql> хоспади да пусть следят
<snql> кришна им в помощь, что тут прятать честному гражданину
<[Raiden]> Я всётаки против. По мне, так скрытая слежка есть нарушение прав и свободы.
<SergeyIT> починял видяху, а то кашлять начала (
<tagezi> всем привет
<[Raiden]> ку
<Sergey_IT> ук
#ubuntu-ru 2014-02-12
<tagezi> в LibreOffice 4.1* Calc есть в диаграмах график плоскости?
<icce> re
<SergeyIT> тест
<UNIm95> SergeyIT: нет робота
<SergeyIT> "невозвращенцев ловить и на лесоповал"
<andrex> эх все вымерли чтоли...
<|rapidsp|> лимпияду смотрят
<SergeyIT> а что там смотреть то ? Домой пошел
<tagezi> а зачем в убунте стоит libplasma-geolocation-interface4
<tagezi> ?
<tagezi> они что следят за мной? о_О
<tagezi> он ещё и завязан намертво в системе ) kde-workspace kde-workspace-bin kubuntu-desktop libplasma-geolocation-interface4 plasma-dataengines-workspace
<tagezi>   plasma-desktop plasma-netbook plasma-widgets-addons plasma-widgets-workspace
<tagezi> офигет, кде шлёпают.. чем дальше тем круче.. скоро нужно будет виндовс покупать, что бы кде-декстоп поставить
<[Raiden]> В кде ест ьвстроенные карты, глобусы
<[Raiden]> в том числе и в виде валлпапера
<[Raiden]> В виндовсе такого нет
<[Raiden]> http://storage5.static.itmages.ru/i/14/0212/h_1392221786_7534478_654f748b18.png
<vamadir> народ ктонить ставил последний abills?
<vamadir> ubuntu12.04. скачал abills запихал в usr создал папки. дал чмод. изаметил install.sh запустил, все пошло на автомате, а не по древним мануалам. Но потом Процесс встал, требует пароль и логин. От чего пароль и какой логин не понятно, точно не рут и не mysql
<vamadir> копал конфиг файла, ничего не понял
<vamadir> причем abills ведет себя нормально и в ubuntu 12.04, centos6, debian 6
<vamadir> имею ввиду скрипт, то везде стопорится на одном омементе
<vamadir> *моменте
<mayday> https://lists.debian.org/debian-devel/2014/02/msg00316.html :)
<tagezi> если бы выбрали другое былибы такиеже письма в другой адрес
<tagezi> выбор сделан.. и на мой взгляд не самый плохой из возможных вариантов )
<[Raiden]> Наверное да. В конце концов большая часть популярных дистров приняла системд. А других платформ особого дела мне нет. Общность\целостность линукс важнее.
<[Raiden]> А до*
#ubuntu-ru 2014-02-13
<Gutenberg4578851> Добрый день, я бы хотел получить ответы на несколько своих идиотских вопросов.
<Gutenberg4578851> Установил Lubuntu 13.10, использую Файерфокс. Установленный Adblock Plus работает не очень корректно - не работают подписки, но в ручную всё отлично скрывается. Как это можно пофиксить?
<[Raiden]> фиг знает
<[Raiden]> Привет )
<[Raiden]> У меня вроде ад-блок работает. По крайней мере я замечаю ег оработу.
<oles__> Gutenberg4578851, а на других платформах адблок норм работает?
<oles__> на тех же страничакх
<pauz> RuAdList+EasyList эта у вас подписка включена?
<[Raiden]> У меня была просто EasyList
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=39074
<Sergey_IT> ночи
<tagezi> ночи?
<tagezi> утро же вроде уже, не ? )
<tagezi> кто у нас живой тут с убунтой? )
<tagezi> [Raiden]: тут?
<[Raiden]> да
<tagezi> можешь сделать небольшую услугу? посмотри пожалуйста в кальке типы диаграм.. там вроде гистограмма, линейчатая и столбци и линии.. они так же называються?
<tagezi> интересно, когда они научаться плоскость делать? )
<[Raiden]> ты про либре офис?
<tagezi> угу..
<tagezi> там просто открыть Calc и ткнуть в мастер диаграм
<[Raiden]> пару мин , я не знаю где они там
<tagezi> Вставка → Объект → Диаграмма
<tagezi> поидее
<[Raiden]> именно плоскость нету.
<tagezi> либо на панели картинка с изображением листа бумажного и кольцевой диаграммы
<[Raiden]> всего 10 вариантов
<tagezi> не, то что плоскости нет я в курсе ))
<Sergey_IT> column, bar и т.д.
<tagezi>  гистограмма, линейчатая и столбци и линии
<tagezi> есть такое?
<[Raiden]> есть
<tagezi> [Raiden]: спасибо
<tagezi> значит ман подойдёт и для 4.1.3
<tagezi> я просто перехал на 14.04 и теперь тут стоит 4.2 LO
<tagezi> и первод как всегда весь через Ж сделан.. там где сделан
<Sergey_IT> зачем перевод?
<[Raiden]> http://storage8.static.itmages.ru/i/14/0213/h_1392325272_7749224_75a6f5b5c3.png
<tagezi> да.. такие же названия.. спасибо
<tagezi> а плоскость уже 5 лет в проектах находиться с рейтингом "а может и не нужно оно вообще"
<tagezi> приходится изощряться как самизнаетекто )
<Sergey_IT> а что такое - плоскость?
<tagezi> даиграмма плоскости
<Sergey_IT> не понимаю (
<tagezi> ну, например.. у меня есть значения y, x и z .. я по ним могу сделать плоскость... эту плоскость можно изобразить в декартовых координатах
<tagezi> рисунок плоскости в декартовых координатах и будет диаграмой плоскости... как часный случай )
<[Raiden]> от тебя голова сломается. В следущий раз с рисунком приходи.
<[Raiden]> :)
<Sergey_IT> плоскость по 3 точкам - а если больше?
<tagezi> http://orloff.am.tpu.ru/matlab/Append/Info/6.21.jpg
<tagezi> точек нужно больше.. хотя если есть соотношение между ними, то они все достраиваються
<tagezi> http://orloff.am.tpu.ru/matlab/Append/Info/6.22.jpg
<Sergey_IT> это поверхности а не плоскости
<tagezi> эм..
<[Raiden]> ну пожалуй
<tagezi> ладно.. как скажешь.. ты мудёр
<[Raiden]> тот редкий случай когда нужна буква ё
<Sergey_IT> обижаешь?
<tagezi> формула всё равно для плоскости
<tagezi> и прямые.. как утверждают физики сущетвуют только в субъективном восприятии )
<Sergey_IT> в природе прямых нет
<Sergey_IT> это математическая абстракция
<tagezi> эт я знаю.. но за исправления всёравно спасибо.. нужно будет сково погуглить.. а то я уже упарился пытаясь постоить график
<Sergey_IT> http://grafikus.ru/examples/std-functions-3d
<tagezi> угу.. красиво выглядит.. теперь хочу тоже самое сделать в Calc )
 * tagezi зажмурился
<tagezi> ииии ... нифига не выходит
<tagezi> и самое главное у них по api это не реально смоделировать (
<Sergey_IT> обязательно в кальке?
<tagezi> нужно в коле класы пописывать
<tagezi> ну на qt я могу написать это всё.. это уже не интересно.. есть же пакет электронных таблиц стандартный, который позицианируют как для работы в научных учереждениях.. и даже кучу математики и статистики в него впихали для этого.. а диаграммы допилить не
<tagezi> могут до ума
<tagezi> есть дополнения отображение на жиаграмме-керте.. правда платные.. но для линейной алгебре, по уму, ничего ещё не готово
<Sergey_IT> такая жизнь
<tagezi> д*
<tagezi> да.. ну.. просто сделали бы хотя бы маленькую лазейку, и можно было бы макросами справиться с этим
<Sergey_IT> может сохранить в текстовом файле и тулзу какую использовать
<tagezi> да не.. а если мне нужно потом это экспортировать в Draw то я могу воспользоваться PrtSc и тупо вставлять картинку? )
<tagezi> если и использовать инвентарь для инвалидов то только инвалидные каляски с мыслеуправлением )
<Sergey_IT> я qtiplot использовал и запоминал в принтовом формате (но не 3д)
<tagezi> ну, можно попробовать qtiplot встроить в либрофис.. но это опять же отдельная тема... по сути у них всё готово.. можноже сделать 3D гистограммы.. там в принципе можно постоить поверхность.. просто нужно вместо столцов использовать точки и соединить их линиями
<tagezi> http://itmag.es/20yMT
<tagezi> вот пример постаения
<tagezi> http://itmag.es/4wdDQ или вот на линиях сделано тоже самое...
<Sergey_IT> ужасно )
<tagezi> тоесть у них всё готово, дужно только представление допилить до ума )
<tagezi> ужасно - это мягко сказано) но повехность они могут построить.. просто они где-то не догоняют
<Sergey_IT> http://soft.proindependent.com/plot3D.html
<tagezi> ну.. это не в Calc
<tagezi> не в калк я могу даже не в декартовых координатах рисовать.. и даже если сильно подумать то н-мерные поверхности )
<Sergey_IT> а почему надо в калк?
<Sergey_IT> сосчитал, записал в файл таблицу и нарисовал график - калк не нужен
<Sergey_IT> никогда электронными таблицами не баловался
<tagezi> нада разбовлять канал моими глупыми вопросами, а то что-то ваще тишина.. )
#ubuntu-ru 2014-02-14
<tagezi> блин.. и убунтухелпа нет.. поговорить не скем (
<tagezi> andrex: не спать!
<tagezi> косить и забивать )
<andrex> tagezi, я поговорю с агафонычем потом, почему, и если его не вернуть сделаю своего)
<tagezi> andrex: а у тебя сервер есть? )
<andrex> есть
<tagezi> а чо тогда сам летаешь сюда туда.. или у тебя сервер как у меня.. пока я не на даче он работает? ))
<andrex> ну я ща не через знцу
<andrex> я её прибил уже давно
<andrex> еще в декабре помоему
<tagezi> нада наверное спать.. мозг не те буквы добавляет )
<tagezi> агафонова хрен сыщишь, он у нас человек занятой
<andrex> ну базу  бота както яже у него взял)
<andrex> причем и не долго ждать пришлось
<tagezi> года 2? )
<andrex> не часа 2
<tagezi> кстати, а убунтухелп на перле написан?
<andrex> на питоне
<andrex> supybit
<andrex> o
<tagezi> продвинутая технология.. следующая версия наверное на джаве будет )
<andrex> ну и куча скриптов на tcl питоне руби итд
<andrex> вобщем он как вичат тока бот)
<tagezi> к нему ещё и плагины есть ))
<andrex> угу
<andrex> скриты
<andrex> п
<andrex> ну погугли supybot и про то из чего оно сваяно
<tagezi> да я уже
<andrex> правда чет он обновлялся уже давненько какбудто помер
<tagezi> главное что бы работало
<andrex> да эт фигня, он работает, нада будет сразу патчи накатить а то авто списки в нем не фурычут из за питона
<tagezi> ну, допили его ) дело то житейское
<tagezi> чото их главный сайт помер, и походу окончательно
<andrex> просто походу они на соррсфорж перекатились
<tagezi> ну как перекатили? уних последнее обновление кода 25 мая 2009 года, а страничка вроде ещё в 2012 обновлялась.. наверное тогда когда решили окончательно сайт забросить )
<andrex>  Last Update: 2012-09-07
<andrex> plugins  2014-01-06
<andrex> вот сам бот чет нифига не обновляецо почти
<tagezi> угу.. нашёл.. миск они обновили из плугинов )
<tagezi> ну, наверное и не нужно..
<tagezi> или он так и не пропатченый?
<andrex> сам бот да
<andrex> ну тама какието умельцы выпустили фикс причем на ланчпаде и на багзиле и сорс форже мне ответили одно и тоже))
<andrex> вот тока его ставить нада
<andrex> в боте его нет
<tagezi> так вроде код обновлялся в 2013 году
<tagezi> они его просто в архив не собрали
<andrex> во гады No suitable module for running kernel found
<tagezi> сделай из папки с кодом спаншот и глянь
<andrex> да я уже поднимал не фикшиный он нужно качать патчик и фиксить
<tagezi> понятно
<andrex> яже постоянно этих всяких егдропов супиботов итд мучаю)
<andrex> когда делать нефиг
<tagezi> это что у тебя за безьядерное чудовище?
<andrex> вбокс
<tagezi> класно
<tagezi> у меня вроде работает.. кажись.. нужно проверить
<tagezi> я на 14.04 перелес.. она вроде постабильнее чем 13.10
<andrex> да я на 14.4 эксперементирую)
<andrex> вот тока оновил
<andrex>  такая ересь выпала
<andrex> да мелочь
<tagezi> хотя сегодня гады выпилили из либреофиса раскраску цвета.. я блин рас пять тыкал, думал крива тыкаю.. ан нет )
<tagezi> http://itmag.es/4TLe4 тоже шедевр мелкий
<andrex> да фз он вроде модуль у мня есть тока нафиг его еще раз собирать понадобилось ведро то не обновлялось
<tagezi> если бы я был чуть потупее, у меня бы мозг перегорел )
<andrex> круто
<tagezi> да они ваще фантики.. сегодня обновы с переводом наконец доехали..
<tagezi> http://news.softpedia.com/news/Canonical-Explains-Why-Linux-Mint-and-All-Other-Distros-Must-Sign-a-License-Agreement-426770.shtml
<tagezi> каноникал хочет всех нагнуть )
<tagezi> SergeyIT: привет )
<SergeyIT> здорово )
<tagezi> есть онлайн-сервис по синтаксической проверке? а то languagetool чото криво запятые проверяет.. не в курсе, что есть деепричастные обороты
<SergeyIT> так сам проверь, никогда не пользовался прогами (
<tagezi> ну, эт не мне.. я без них не могу.. у меня русский превращается в диалект эскимосткого на сириусе
<SergeyIT> у меня тоже слог нехороший, не расстраивайся
<SergeyIT> ладно.. буду карлсоны чистить, загудели нехорошо
<tagezi> Серёга, наверное, не только почистит кулера, и отполирует из до состояния, только что с конвеера )
<SergeyIT> и тишина...
<novns> ну что, поздравляем убунту с переходом на светлую сторону
<novns> http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1316
<[Raiden]> Победившая сторона считается светлой.
<[Raiden]> По сути линукс уже давно евляется redhat/linux )
<[Raiden]> LSB например
<novns> [Raiden], а причём тут редхат?
<[Raiden]> А где по твоему разработан системд?
<novns> а разве не редхат использовал upstart в rhel?
<[Raiden]> Использовал, но теперь закопал )
<novns> [Raiden], потому у апстарта есть фундаментальные проблемы, которые сложно решить
<[Raiden]> мб
<novns> 1) каноникал не общается со сторонними разработчиками без CLA
<novns> 2) апстарт использует ptrace
<novns> второй пункт самый больной
<[Raiden]> системд зато сложнее и заменяет несколько сервисов.
<[Raiden]> и в этом тоже есть как плюсы так и минусы.
<novns> важно упомятнуть, что он состоит из нескольких сервисов, заменяемых
<novns> *упомянуть
<novns> т.е. не один большой блоб с кучей сервисов внутри
<novns> а набор сервисов в комплекте
<novns> этот момент отчего-то часто забывают в жарких спорах
<[Raiden]> Ну ок. Я ничег оен имею против. Однако от своих слов не октазываюсь. Текущий вид линукс во многом сформирован под влиянием редхет.
<novns> а в этом нет ничего плохого
<[Raiden]> гном, телепати, гстример, пульс, нетвор менеджер... И всё это внедрилось убив другие потенциально удобные вещи, скорее всего. И часть этог оимеет массу проблем )
<novns> гном3 мне нравится, гстример пофиг, пульсаудио пофиг, нм не использую
<[Raiden]> Да и хорошего тоже нет. Особенн оесли учесть, что эту компанию не особо заботит тот рынок, который интересен мне - т.е. не продакшен , а доминирование на пользовательских десктопах )
<[Raiden]> а мне не нравится
<[Raiden]> Всё что вселяло на некоотрый прогресс в гноме2, стало ещё хуже в гноме 3.
<novns> гноме2 и гном3 - разные вещи
<novns> 3 - не логическое продолжение, а нечто принципиально новое
<[Raiden]> но это делает 1 проект и кормится он в редхет
<novns> так в редхате все кормятся
<novns> если понимать под кормёжкой, участие разработчиков из редхата
<[Raiden]> Да чего же там принципиально нового? гедит как был ужасен так и есть,  гном фаелс - ощутимо ухудшенный наутилус. Оконный менеджер - функционально тот же метасити, только с композитом и 1 эффектом + прикрученынй к столу )
<novns> (запятая лишняя)
<[Raiden]> и т.д.
<[Raiden]> индикаторы на панели - содрано у каноникал
<novns> [Raiden], на гедит и остальные отдельные приложения пофиг
<novns> лично мен нравится минимализм
<novns> *мне
<[Raiden]> а мне не пофиг. Все эти отдельыне приложения создаю трабочее окружение которое называется гном3.
<novns> и управляемость с клавиатуры
<[Raiden]> и все они не вызывают вау эффекта )
<novns> вот минимализм и управляемость, а ещё динамические десктопы - вызывают
<novns> а рекстовый редактор можно и другой, если gedit не нравится
<novns> *текстовый
<[Raiden]> ну какая нафиг управляемость. Ты сравни например окн онастройки клавиатуры сейчас и два-3 года назад.
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> управляемость чем? даже клаву не донастроить не заленув в терминал
<novns> [Raiden], три года назад, когда был второй гном я дёргал мышку в сто раз больше
<[Raiden]> полноценное гуи блин
<novns> там были всякие попытки исправить, типа gnome-do, но убогие
<[Raiden]> Я не защищаю гном2 и считаю ег оущербным де. Я просто говорю что гном3 ещё хуже.
<novns> в общем, я доволен
<novns> а вот кде, напротив, вызывает отторжение
<novns> про юнити я ничего говорить не буду, потому что кроме матов ничего нет
<[Raiden]> Юнити я тоже не люблю, т.к. оно построено на технологиях от гном3. Со всеми вытекающими проблемами и функциональными недостатками. Н опо умолчанию оно ощутимо удобней для новичка чем гном3 )
<novns> "на технологиях от гном3"
<novns> не верно, на технологиях от гном2
<novns> технологиями гном3 оно не пользуется
<[Raiden]> С переходом юнити на кути и лхде. Надеюсь что всё больше программистов будет использовать этот тулкит и вместе с гтк загнётся и проект гном. Если вот это влияние редхет будет убран оили случайн овымрет. Тогда у этой ос появится некоторый шанс
<[Raiden]> на завоевание десктопа )
<novns> у qt до сих пор остаётся неприятная лицензия
<novns> сейчас владельцы обещают ничего не ограничивать, но обещаниям верить нельзя
<novns> вот купит их какой-нибудь оракл, и всё
<novns> форк сделать не выйдет
<[Raiden]> гпл лицензия, давно
<[Raiden]> и компания дигия вполне самостоятельна.
<[Raiden]> В прочем, дело не в тулките. Я просто подумал, если уж проект гном сам не может загнуться, т оможет хотя бы непопулярность тулкита к этому приведёт )
<[Raiden]> Со мной не обязательно соглашаться, но как по мне, ставка на гном была 1 из главных тормозов развития полноценного конкурента для виндовс на десктопе.
<novns> [Raiden], не GPL, а двойная LGPL и QT commercial license
<novns> [Raiden], и этот LGPL они могут в любой момент отменить
<[Raiden]> лгпл даже лучше чем гпл. Т.к. позволяет писать и комерческие проекты
<novns> вот наличие второй проприетарной лицензии всё портит
<[Raiden]> приличное время не отменяют. К тому же это сильно сказалось бы на популярности тулкита
<novns> "приличное время не отменяют" - обещаниям верить нельзя
<novns> "сказалось бы на популярности" - если купит какая-нибудь шарашка для собсвтенных нужд, им будет всё равно
<novns> *собственных
<[Raiden]> не верь, сиди в гноме.
<[Raiden]> с 2% рынка
<novns> а на проценты рынка мне лично начхать
<novns> это не критерий вообще
<novns> а вот возможность покупки тулкита условным майкрософтом или ораклом, с последующим огораживанием - это критерий
<[Raiden]> Для меня критерий. От % рынка зависит будет ли тут хороший софт и т.д.
<[Raiden]> и будет ли вообще какая-то хотя бы минимальная польза от ег опорта
<[Raiden]> Никто не будет дёргаться рази меньшинства )
<novns> у qt ещё есть неприятные моменты
<novns> на которые нарвались в своё время опера, гугльерз а теперь и стеллариум
<novns> qt ломает abi в минорных обнолвениях
<novns> *вле
<novns> т.е. при обновлении qt с условной версии 4.6.2 на 4.6.3 нужно всё пересобирать
<novns> версии для примера, хотя может мне память не изменяет и именно там были проблемы
<[Raiden]> Время покажет как бы, как оно будет. )
<[Raiden]> на худой конец всегда можно поставит ьвинду или накопить на мак.
<novns> вообще, etoile - перспективный десктоп
<novns> но его ещё нет
<[Raiden]> большая част ьопенсорс софта совсем не является стимулом перехода на линукс и больашя част ьде тоже. И это надо менять.
<novns> кстати, файрфокс теперь с рекламой будет
<novns> кушайте, любители
<[Raiden]> а.. слышал. Это будет ужасно )
<[Raiden]> придётся использовать продукцию от империи добра.
<[Raiden]> )
<novns> я когда-то пользовался оперой
<[Raiden]> хотя тоже посмотрим. Текущая версия фф мне всё ещё нравится
<novns> но потом qt стало 4, а опера осталась на 3
<novns> начались мелкие проблемы
<novns> а потом опера перешла на qt4, и проблемы стали большими
<novns> к тому моменту как раз вышел первый вменяемый хром под линупсы
<[Raiden]> сейчас оперы вообще под линукс нет, текущей версии. Авторы решили что разработка не целесообразна.
<[Raiden]> и это вполне понятное решение. Никто же не пишет хром по дхайку например.
<[Raiden]> во тпоэтому и нужно иметь% и конкурентность
<novns> десктопная версия у оперы была между делом, показать возможности движка покупателям
<novns> а зарабатывали они на лицензировании движка всяким адобам
<novns> с появлением вебкита покупателей не осталось, видать
<novns> ну и главный разработчик помер, на котором держалось
<ArtemZ> ура марк впервые за много лет сделал правильное решение и решил переходить на systemd
<tagezi> не правильное, а безысходное.. перепиливать систему на пакетной базе которой находишься достаточно накладно..
<tagezi> но пример хороший.. сотрудничество с космонавтом может быть только только таким - послать его в сад. тогда он начинает думать головой, а не тем местом на котором нормальныелюди седят
<tagezi> и*
<ArtemZ> systemd это офигенное решение и шаг вперёд
<ArtemZ> кроме того, очень удобное как для администраторов, так и для разработчиков
<novns> tagezi, что именно перепиливать?
<tagezi> систему
<novns> tagezi, ради чего?
<tagezi> ради нормальной интеграции пакера в ситему
<novns> tagezi, зайдём с другой стороны - что не нравится в systemd?
<tagezi> иои ты считаешь что можно взять любой пакет и просто путо его поставить в систему? )
<novns> что не нравится в systemd-то?
<tagezi> мне? свобода
<novns> от чего?
<novns> если что-то не нравится, надо это внятно объяснять
<tagezi> блин.. заканчивай меня путать?
<tagezi> кто сказал что сустемд не нравиться?
<novns> <tagezi> не правильное, а безысходное
<tagezi> это относиться не к пакету, а к поведению космонавта в сообществе
<tagezi> он вечно предлагает кастыли и пытаеться нагнуть сообщество
<[Raiden]> Могу сказать только, что встречался с системд в опенсусе и арче. И простые манипуляции типа запуска\остановки не вызывают проблем )
<[Raiden]> Остальное впринципе дело софтописателей
<[Raiden]> главное что бы в системд гуи типа гнома не залез )
<[Raiden]> в обратную сторону на здоровье
<novns> [Raiden], http://www.freedesktop.org/software/systemd/man/systemd-nspawn.html
<novns> вот из-за таких фишек системд хорош
<tagezi> какая разница хорош он или плох...
<novns> большая
<novns> апстарт так не может
<tagezi> главное что космонавта нагнули наконец.. а то он ваще беспределы устраивает..
<tagezi> в том числе и сосвои отказом от прав
<novns> tagezi, не волнуйтесь так
<novns> всё пройдёт
 * tagezi ушёл пить валерианку )
<novns> вот ещё http://cockpit-project.org/
<novns> разрабатывается прямо на глазах
<tagezi> глаз не жалко? )
<artus> вечер
<[Raiden]> привет
<artus> чегой у вас тут интересного?
<tagezi> да ничего.. они все молчат
<tagezi> а как только начинаешь говорить, так тудже: "Успокойтесь барышня. Нечего так волноваться!" (
<artus> :)
<artus> нананананананананайй
<tagezi> опять песенки слушаешь?
<[Raiden]> То что 1 инит для всех - это хорошо. Вроде как многие понимают.  Осталось прийти к тому, что 1 гуи для всех - тоже может быть хорошо.
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> чиста что бы разбавить тишину
<artus> tagezi, ахха, уше неделю тащусь от бандит400 :)
<tagezi> [Raiden]: давай всем поставим пиратский виндовс )
<[Raiden]> Отличное решение ))
<tagezi> artus: а я на дачу собираюсь..
<artus> [Raiden], может и хорошо, но ... параметры удобства у всех разные) а тех кому хоца под одну гребенку - есть форточки :)
<tagezi> правда там теперь нет интернета, но это другой вопрос )
<artus> tagezi, дача это хорошооо, забирай меня с собой :D
<novns> дебиан ещё обсуждает возврат ffmpeg в тестинг
<[Raiden]> разные, но не обязательно слушать всех. Есть многие вещи котоыре просто работают, без особого кустомайза или с некоторыми ег орамками.
<novns> тоже полезно
<[Raiden]> та же макос например
<novns> https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=729203
<[Raiden]> или виндовс
<[Raiden]> или даже андройд
<artus> novns, воот чес слово, не холодно, не жарко от того в какую ветку они его засунут :D
<novns> artus, жарко
<novns> в убунте тоже было обсуждение, сказали что "как в дебиане, так и у нас"
<[Raiden]> как оно выглядит или с какой стороны панелкьа по сути не важно. Люди умеют переучиваться. Главное что бы оно решало задачи.
<tagezi> artus: а я себе 14.04 поставил.. помоему она стабильнее 13.10 )
<tagezi> [Raiden]: нужно всем поставить фряху без гуи.. пусть переучиваються )
<novns> artus, так что если дебиан перейдёт обратно на нормальный ffmpeg, он будет и в убунте
<artus> tagezi, ммм, а я не ставил :D стабильнее дебьяна один фиг не будет :D
<[Raiden]> Это не серьёзно. Без гуи я не смогу кропнуть картинку или заблюрить и т.д.
<tagezi> artus: это беспорно ))
<novns> libav оказался так себе форком
<[Raiden]> это уже шуточный разговор
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> так что я сваливаю
<tagezi> [Raiden]: слабак )
<artus> novns, ммм, а чего тут не так с ффмпегом? ато мож я чего не знаю и теперь во сне от кашмаров ворочатцо должен
<novns> artus, есть оригинальный ffmpeg, есть форк libav, на котором сейчас дебиан и убунта
<artus> novns, [/home/artus]% apt-cache policy ffmpeg
<artus> ffmpeg:
<artus>   Установлен: 6:0.8.7-1
<artus>   Кандидат:   10:2.1.3-dmo1
<artus>   Таблица версий:
<artus>      10:2.1.3-dmo1 0
<artus>         500 http://www.deb-multimedia.org/ jessie/main i386 Packages
<artus> хз чего у тебя там нету, у меня все есть :D
<novns> artus, дебиан-мультимедия вроже всё, не обновляется
<novns> *вроде
<artus> мм, как не обновляетцо если тма 10й версий кандидат лежит?
<artus> а кандидат лиш по одной причине - лень обновлялку запускать, аадин фиг хотед уже давно перенакатить все на чистом гномошеле
<novns> если обновляется, тогда ок
<novns> но речь идёт про официальные пакеты
<artus> если мы ща заведем речь про офф пакеты - то унылее бубунты системы нету, по причине того что если у нее отобрать ланчпад - она станет унылее самого стабильного дебьяна :D
<Leagnus> *HELLO*  ребята, как бы работу такую найти, чтобы поддержкой линукса зарабатывать?
<artus> не чатик а филиал фидо който
<artus> зачем?
<novns> Leagnus, иди в системные администраторы
<artus> novns, ты зачем потакаеш хаосу и распростанению энтропии?
<artus> да и нафига линуксы поддерживать, ща облака надо поддерживать :)
<Leagnus> я б пошёл, если бы этому где-нить учили нормально, чтобы опыт приобрести
<artus> а че, универы-институты уже не модно?
<Leagnus> а там чё, опыт нормальный можно приобрести?
<artus> ммдяяя
<Leagnus> напр., при вебстудии, да, можно
<artus> че можно? апачиконегинкс настроить и сидеть пинать балду?
<artus> причем тут вообще опыт админства к вебстудии?
<artus> пакупаеш книжко по сертификации на инженера или техника красношапки и вперед готовитцо, опыта столько что одной лопатой не разгребеш :)
<Leagnus> книжка - это хорошо, а реальное окружение - ....
<artus> а что с окружением не так?
<artus> в виртуалке разворачиваетцо любая инфраструктура
<artus> аль ты думаеш что тебе кто-то даст доступ к боевым серверам? ааха, аж прам сразу
<artus> а разворачивать подобия сохофайлопомоек можно и на телефоне :D
<[Raiden]> поставь убунту, поставь апач. Вот тебе и реальное окружение для тестинга того что в книжке.
<[Raiden]> )
<Leagnus> вот, к примеру, у меня есть рутовский доступ к серваку знакомого
<Leagnus> и чё делать? он сидит на форуме - булка, и ничего, кроме этого форум ему не нужно...
<artus> мммм, а какой посыл в этой мысли должен быть?
<artus> у меня тоже много куда есть рутовый доступ :D и неповериш, мне там тоже нафиг ниче ненадо
<artus> давеча вон разбирался с помойкой нацбанка, иии, нет там ничего интересного, только время отнимает :D
<Leagnus> просто жалко, сколько времени уходит на нелюбимую работу, связанную с виндовс
<Leagnus> а хочется сменить, чтообы всё это время отдавать гнушевскому софту
<tagezi> ладно, товарищи.. наверное, до понедельника с вами придёться попрощаться) вы тут не молчите... я потом логи почитаю ))
<artus> разговор из разряда блаблабла , если так нелюбиш - то че сидиш на ней? зачем отдавать время какому то там софту?
<Leagnus> а везде при приёме нужен опыт...
<artus> tagezi, ты все, убег? нигадяй
<tagezi> угу.. мне ещё 2 часа ехать до этой дачи..
<tagezi> так что я поехал )
<tagezi> не скучайте )
<Leagnus> банальность:  сижу, потому что бедный: были б деньги - занимался бы любимым делом
<artus> Leagnus, опыт чего? просиживания и плевания в потолок? или опыт развертывания и поднятия , дык первое - нафиг никому ненадо - второе - показываетцо на практике или любом тестовом задании-вопросе
<artus> а в интернеты посредством телепатии выходиш? :D
<Leagnus> какое просиживание? у меня чёрные круги под глазами всю мою жизнь
<Leagnus> по работе и ssh в работе с мускулом через Autoit (да, и такое бывает)
<Leagnus> и php c javascript и всем, чем оони оперируют
<Sergey_IT> ночи
<Leagnus> ночес
<UNIm95> Что бы всех нахрен. и убунта на systemd
<UNIm95> и нахрен они upstart  пилили
<UNIm95> вечер замечательных новостей
<[Raiden]> Ну,  в целом апстарт пригодился. Несколько лет использовался. И не тольк ов убунте.
<[Raiden]> в 14.04 будет использоваться 5 лет
<[Raiden]> и наверное всю жизнь 6-й версии rhel
<[Raiden]> Есть стоит подумать нужен ли Mir
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=39094 KDE Frameworks 5 перешёл на стадию альфа-тестирования
<Sergey_IT> будущее за кде )
<[Raiden]> Прошу заметить , что Sergey_IT редко ошибается.
<[Raiden]> )
<UNIm95> Sergey_IT:  убунта выживет?
<Sergey_IT> может, когда перейдет на qt
<Sergey_IT> кде сейчас шустрее, чем юнити работает
<vamadir> Проблема с freeradius+ubuntu12.04+pptp+mysql. Peer user failed CHAP authentication.
<vamadir> гугл ничего не дал. форум тоже
#ubuntu-ru 2014-02-15
<UNIm95>  vamadir:  проблема в пароле или ключе CHAP
<UNIm95> проверь права доступа
<UNIm95> я спать
<snql> с чего это юнити медленней qt?
<snql> интересно что они туда напичкали. может vala реально такая тормознутаяэ
<Leagnus> hi
<[Raiden]> Сегодня 16:30 по Первому хоккей Россия-США
<OnkelTem> Стабильный линукс перестал реагировать на USB устройства
<OnkelTem> подключаешь - в syslog тишина
<OnkelTem> udev передергул, толку нет
<OnkelTem> Почему просто не взять и не скопировать у Apple, у которых всё почему-то всегда работает
<Volkodav> ни у кого случайно звук не пропал в в sopcast на днях?
<Volkodav> не пойму куда и рыть-то - везде в остальном звук есть
<Volkodav> похоже какая-то обнова обломала чего-то
<[Raiden]> Volkodav: не встречался с такой программой
<[Raiden]> 3-2 в пользу сша. Была интеерсная игра.
<Volkodav> да реально 3 шайбу судьи замылили
<Volkodav> как можно было поставить американца судить?
<Volkodav> на такую игру
<Volkodav> дурдом вся эта Олимпиада
<[Raiden]> Ну там не совсем понятно. Надо будет глянут ьповторы.
<Volkodav> [Raiden]: http://sopcast.com/
<[Raiden]> В любом случае наша команда продолжает играть
<Volkodav> всё было чётко видно на самом деле
<[Raiden]> Программу я уж не буду смотреть. Пиши на форум.
<[Raiden]> и погугли )
<Volkodav> здесь повтор есть http://livetv.sx
<Volkodav> гугла молчит ваще
<[Raiden]> вот что-то, правда за 12 год http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1906016
<Volkodav> видел эту ветку
<Volkodav> не то
<Volkodav> там решение ваще смех
<[Raiden]> заведи чистого юзера и там посмотри
<[Raiden]> может текущие конфиги как-то мешают
<Volkodav> не - это буквально 2-3 дня как - похоже обнова какая-то
<Volkodav> конфиги не менялись никакие
<Volkodav> забей - разберусь
<[Raiden]> ок
<[Raiden]> а ты там русские каналы смотришь?
<Volkodav> всё подряд - в основном спорт отсюда http://livetv.sx
<Volkodav> HD качество прекрасно тянет
<[Raiden]> ясно
<[Raiden]> я поставил, звук есть
<[Raiden]> а есть для нег осписок каналов русских?
<[Raiden]> Фигня какая-то, проще найти плейлист русских каналов или сделать для смплейер или влц
<[Raiden]> питонохрень
<Volkodav> не - вместо ТВ все трансляции спорта в одной куче
<Volkodav> футбол хоккей
<Volkodav> весь прикол что живьем и почти все игры
<[Raiden]> ясно
<[Raiden]> Плейлист каналов тв, для влц, может потребоваться обновление влц до 2.1.х
<[Raiden]> http://www.vjean.net/1231.m3u
<Sergey_IT> представил хоккеистов и футболистов на одном поле
<[Raiden]> На льду или с травкой?
<Sergey_IT> не то ни другое не потребляю )
<[Raiden]> шайба всётаки залетела. Повторы сча посмотрел. Гонят на сдвинутые ворота.
<[Raiden]> Sergey_IT: )
<Sergey_IT> я хоккей не смотрю
<[Raiden]> ну, наш и на олимпиаде я смотрю.
<[Raiden]> плейлист выше, если линк ещё доступен. в 2.0.х влц играться будет только частично.
<[Raiden]> http://storage6.static.itmages.ru/i/14/0215/h_1392487038_9142003_1dc76b598c.png
<[Raiden]> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x2RwzFAcKrU
<JohnDoe_71Rus> [Raiden]: не знаешь в  чем разница linux-image- и linux-image-extra- http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.6.3-quantal/ насколько помню они меж собой конфиликтуют
<[Raiden]> описания смотри, дров больше насобирали.
<[Raiden]> про конфликты не помню, может и заменяет 1 пакет другой
<JohnDoe_71Rus> описания чего?
<[Raiden]> освой сборку.
<[Raiden]> пакетов
<[Raiden]> описания
<JohnDoe_71Rus> [Raiden]: описание под копирку http://postimg.org/image/n3oc76mft/
<[Raiden]> тогда файлы )
<[Raiden]> можешь сравнить
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а. Экстра не ставится если нет основного
<JohnDoe_71Rus> он у него в зависимостях
<[Raiden]> Рекомендую всётаки освоить сборку. на ппа всёравно нету последнего для конкретного дистра. А собранное в другом , собрано другой версией gcc и это может создать геморой при сборке сторонних модулей от видеодрайвера или например от вмваре
<JohnDoe_71Rus> для сборки я не обладаю достаточным местом на винте. И на 10.04 работает ядро 3.4.0-generic последнее которое поставилось без вопросов
<[Raiden]> тогда может и нет особых причин его заменять )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> мне не на 10.04. для системы помладше. Просто я забыл, что у меня за вопрос возник когда я сразу 4 пакета пробовал ставить. Вроде что то конфликтовало, вот вспомнил
<[Raiden]> http://4pda.ru/2014/02/15/141449/ - Руководство МС  мудрее прошлого руководства Нокии
<JohnDoe_71Rus> [Raiden]: мс как всегда, хочет загребать и ртом и попой
<UNIm95> Есть тут кто еще?
<artus> аааану выползайте из сумрака
<UNIm95> Кто поностальгировать хочет?
<artus> наливай
<UNIm95> http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/
<UNIm95> сейчас 5.04 качаю
<artus> фу таким быть
<UNIm95> Чего?
<artus> задрот ты необразованый, вот че :D
<only_you> лучше бі 14.04 потестил)
<UNIm95> artus: что с тобой?
<artus> ии ваааще, у мну даж на болванке это несчастье валяето , юнафига его качать :)
<UNIm95> я узнал об убунте только с 6.06
<artus> ммм, ничего, проооосто ... нетштоб нааалить :D
<UNIm95> я не употребляю алкоголь.
<artus> воо, мну сегодня китайсы тааакого няшного карпа заготовили, пряям ваааще ващщеее обедение особенно его ковырять палошками, а ты тут панимаш бубунты кочаешш
<artus> я тоже не употребляю, иногда :D
<UNIm95> по тее заметно
<UNIm95> тебе*
<artus> нифига, в маршрутке у мну ваааще мирянка непонятно каког оприхода хотела благословения получить :D таакшто по мне даалеко фиг угадаеш чего
<artus> а так да, йа белый и пушистый
<UNIm95> дай свою фотку
<UNIm95> хочу на "батюшку" глянуть
<artus> аммм, ууу ты каакооойййй :D
<artus> фактурный скажем так :D
<UNIm95> даже с черной бородой и рясой?
<artus> нууу, вместорясы косарь, косая сажень в плечах и дюжегрозный взгляд :D
<artus>  а ваааще зависит от момента когда меня поймать и от настроя собсно :D
<UNIm95> Это про тебя на баше история была?
<artus> на баше много чего было :D
<UNIm95> черт
<UNIm95> как быстро 5.04 пашет
<UNIm95> я аж хренею
<artus> поставь 3.11 и ваааще в шоке будеш ))
<UNIm95> ставил
<UNIm95> не понравилось
#ubuntu-ru 2014-02-16
<shenmue> тест
<shenmue> !ping
<andrex> shenmue, беремен
<shenmue> м?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> shenmue: девочка
<shenmue> хм.. на вас так потепление влияет?
<django7> hello all!
<andrex> django7, hi
<django7> тут бородатые линуксойды? :)
<django7> тут есть  бородатые линуксойды? :) *
<andrex> нет
<greynix> все бородатые обитают на канале #anime
<shenmue> странные предподчтения у этого молодого человека
<django7> парни тут есть кто-то, кто занимается переводом?
<andrex> нет
<andrex> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-l10n-ru
<[Raiden]> Из какой папки вам больше нравятся фотки? https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0B_Emld_mX_2TNW1JLUJSTFptZTQ&usp=sharing
<pauz> аквариумы на нексусе самые тёплые
<pauz> это точно сравшение камер телефонов, а не фотошопнаные картинки?
<[Raiden]> точно
<andrex> нексуся и афоня, тока вот в афоне закат както неайс получилсо в других лучше
<[Raiden]> Да вот я тоже склоняюсь, что с фотками о тсони что-то не так.
<[Raiden]> и нексус пожалуй лучше где недостаток освещения есть
<andrex> и да афоня в темноте лучше всех снял чтоли
<[Raiden]> Хм
<[Raiden]> ну мб.
<andrex> ну тама парковка она самая адекватная у афони
<andrex> у нексуса она позеленела
<andrex> а у исперии ваще темным темно) и тож чет с цветами не так
<[Raiden]> Да, с цветом есть промах, но цвет исправить попроще чем шумы. У ифона вроде побольше.
<[Raiden]> если увеличить или скачать посмотреть
<andrex> ну вобщем всеравно иксперия сдулся
<[Raiden]> угу. А заявили 20мп, лучшая камера на андройде. МОжет и прокатило бы, если бы не такие громкие высказывания.
<andrex> может в следующей модели будет лучше либо это в прошивке
<[Raiden]> Многие надеются что софтовые прблемы )
<andrex> ну есть у когото и 40
<andrex> хы впомнил как поле обновы на иос7 некоторые свои яблокофоны пытались проверить на волонепроницаемоть
<[Raiden]> Но есть 1 ньюанс, такая камера ещё стоит в Z1 некомпакт и там за пол года мал очто изменилось. Похоже просто эта камера не может физически снимать лучше других, если свет не идеальный.
<andrex> матрицу из какого нить фотика вытащить)
<[Raiden]> Что самое забавное во всех трёх матрица от сони. Разная только оптика и софт. И размер матрицы в з1ц как ни странно больше.
<[Raiden]> Ну в общем, всё это не важно. Я хотел узнат ьчужое мнение. )
<[Raiden]> о фотках
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=39101
<UNIm95> фига себе
<[Raiden]> может они просто халяву любят
<UNIm95> Кто ее не любит
<pahan> Гутен абенд. Нужно запистить прогу под Wine которая работает с USB устройством. Встречал в нете статьи типа такой http://oscill.com/rus/forum.html?task=viewtopic&id=123
<pahan> Там все решалось созданием ссылки типа такой ln -is /dev/ttyUSB0 $HOME/.wine/dosdevices/com5
<[Raiden]> я не силён в вайне
<pahan> Но сейчас что то поменялось, и нету в /dev такого
<pahan> Может знает кто?
<[Raiden]> вытащи-воткни устройство и смотри /var/log/syslog , dmesg или lshw , может увидишь название устройства.
<pahan> dmesg выводит только одну строку, что подклюено устройство
<pahan> Я впринципе нашел в файловой системе, но там целая папка
<pahan> с разными файлами
<pahan> А может кто поможет с инфой, что это за файлы такие /dev/ttyUSB0 ?
<[Raiden]> это файлы указывающие на устройства
<[Raiden]> возможно на юсбмодем какой-то
<[Raiden]> возможно они переехали в /dev/usb
<[Raiden]> или другйо подкаталог
<Sergey_IT> tty - это консоль
<[Raiden]> Sergey_IT: или компорт
<Sergey_IT> ацпу
<Sergey_IT> а может rs232
<[Raiden]> можно попробовать набрать udevadm monitor и потыркать девайс. Мног оинфы вылезит
<Sergey_IT> главное потом ее назад запихнуть (инфу)
<[Raiden]> инфа не воробей
<[Raiden]> вылетит - набери clear
<[Raiden]> ^)
<rekcuFniarB> А может кто проверить играет ли у вас в VLC данный стрим? Желательно подержать пару минут, чтобы убедиться что играет стабильно (у меня звук через несколько секунд пропадает) http://wpc.970A.edgecastcdn.net/80970A/HALO_Perviy/hls/hls_perviy/05.m3u8
<[Raiden]> rekcuFniarB: обнови влц до 2.1.3
<[Raiden]> и будет
<rekcuFniarB> 2.1.4
<[Raiden]> Хм, сча проверю
<[Raiden]> играет, первый канал русског отв
<[Raiden]> только что-то звук пропал и артефакты )
<rekcuFniarB> :-\ Он у меня играет без звука даже если сделать дамп стрима. НО! Если перепаковать дамп этого потока (формат .ts) в mkv без перекодирования, то играет.
<[Raiden]> у меня рывками то со звуком то без
<[Raiden]> баг мб
<rekcuFniarB> А вот так играет :D mplayer <(vlcdump 'http://wpc.970A.edgecastcdn.net/80970A/HALO_Perviy/hls/hls_perviy/05.m3u8' -)
<rekcuFniarB> тфу
<rekcuFniarB> vlcdump это exec vlc -I "dummy" --no-one-instance --play-and-exit --demux=dump --demuxdump-file "$2" "$1"
<rekcuFniarB> костыль на костыле костылём погоняет.
<rekcuFniarB> Линукс вей.
<[Raiden]> .m3u8 is a apple's live streaming format - вот оно что
<rekcuFniarB> Ну да, HLS
<rekcuFniarB> Под линуксами его только vlc и ffplay поддерживают, но второй этот поток не играют, т.к. там что-то вроде drm.
<[Raiden]> да, печально, тотем тоже не играет.
<[Raiden]> может проще найти потоки в нормальных форматах? )
<[Raiden]> сча зафигачу себе дейлибилд влц
<rekcuFniarB> Ну первый канал то есть, а на этом сервере помимо него ещё всякие Discovery и пр.
<rekcuFniarB> А может и mpv играет…
<[Raiden]> в vlc 2.2.0 git в общем проблема осталась
<[Raiden]> но у меня не постоянно звука нет, если подождать - появляется )
<[Raiden]> а в консоль валится [00007ffc04d00ae8] core decoder error: Could not convert timestamps 140719839015184, 0
<rekcuFniarB> Если долго подождать то может появиться, но ненадолго.
<[Raiden]> rekcuFniarB: а у тебя 13.10 убунта?
<[Raiden]> или что?
<rekcuFniarB> 13.10
<rekcuFniarB> mpv играет :)
<[Raiden]> Возможно дело не только в влц , но и в старости либ. Надо попробовать в 14.04 )
<rekcuFniarB> Ну, у меня vlc стоит из реп trusty.
<rekcuFniarB> Он зависимостями что-то притянул оттуда что ему надо.
<[Raiden]> Хм, с [23:39:35]  звук не пропал )
<[Raiden]> Я отсюда поставил https://launchpad.net/~videolan/+archive/master-daily
<rekcuFniarB> У меня из stable-daily
<rekcuFniarB> https://launchpad.net/~videolan/+archive/stable-daily
<[Raiden]> ну короче фиг знает, со звуком  у меня
<[Raiden]> только при начале проигрывания фигня
<[Raiden]> http://sfe1.rt.bradburylab.tv/live/_definst_/smil:pervyj_sd.smil/playlist.m3u8 вот кстати немного другой линк. Тоже 1 канал
<rekcuFniarB> Хы, aptitude show говорит что установлен 2.1.2+git20140208+r54479, однако сам VLC говорит что 2.1.4
<[Raiden]> ну это нормально. В гите уже след версия.
<[Raiden]> пишется
<[Raiden]> у меня 2.2.0
<[Raiden]> видимо у них 2 ветки. более\менее стейбл )
<rekcuFniarB> Ну ты devel версию поставил.
<rekcuFniarB> 2.2 ещё не вышел вроде.
<[Raiden]> в общем по линку выше у меня даже затыков нет, связь лучше
<rekcuFniarB> Да я не ради первого канала, там полно других потоков http://habrahabr.ru/post/211911/
<[Raiden]> а.. ок
<rekcuFniarB> Всякие Discovery и пр.
<[Raiden]> звук кстати 48кгц
<[Raiden]> возможно пробелма в этом и в твойм железе
<[Raiden]> частота дискретизации
<[Raiden]> в этом потоке
<rekcuFniarB> Не, точно не в нём, как я писал выше, если сделать дамп и перепаковать в mkv без перекодирования, то играет нормально.
<[Raiden]> ещё может быть у тебя ффмпег без поддержки aac
<[Raiden]> http://storage7.static.itmages.ru/i/14/0216/h_1392580923_2902329_83a17857c3.png
<rekcuFniarB> ffplay играет дамп потока.
<[Raiden]> Хм
<[Raiden]> я не вижу других причин, т.к. у меня звук есть
<[Raiden]> а ты сам не лазил в настрйоки звука в влц, через что играется?
<[Raiden]> через пульс?
<[Raiden]> или попробуй удалить .config/vlc , при закрытом влц )
<rekcuFniarB> Пульс, но я пробовал и в консоли запускать без гуя с -A alsa (pasuspender -- vlc -I dummy --no-one instance -A alsa ...)
<rekcuFniarB> Т.е. через alsa так же.
<[Raiden]> удивительно. Приходи ко мне смотреть, 1к в час ))
<[Raiden]> Так, шутка
<rekcuFniarB> Да и фиг с ним, mpv играет.
<rekcuFniarB> Правда, там наверное аналога Shift+R нет.
<[Raiden]> последняя мысл ькоторую я могу предложить, это создать тему на форуме. Или ждать новых версий )
<rekcuFniarB> На каком?
<[Raiden]> на русском, убунты. МОжет сталкивался кто
<[Raiden]> Баг нашел в альтернативном скине влц. Не отображает русский в плейлисте http://storage5.static.itmages.ru/i/14/0216/h_1392583137_5175447_ff1643f761.png
<tagezi> всем привет
<[Raiden]> поздновато
<[Raiden]> привет и пока )
#ubuntu-ru 2015-02-09
<blackdoctor> всем доброго дня)
<Anti-Pizza> спасибо и вам! )
<brestows> Всем привет
<brestows> кто нить имел дело с profrpd ?
<brestows> а то никак на нем не могу настроить sftpd по ключу
<brestows> не соединяет ивсе
<[Raiden]> О, тут люди есть )
<[Raiden]> ку
<|rapidsp|> не, это эхо с прошлого года :)
<[Raiden]> По ключу не приходилось. Обычный анонимный фтп делал когда-то.
<[Raiden]> ))
<|rapidsp|> а есть же vsftp? Он разве не сразу sftp делает?
<brestows> ну не анонимный
<brestows> да может и есть
<brestows> но уже есть proftpd
<JohnDoe_71Rus> [Raiden]: привет. ты личку на форуме читаешь или нет?
<[Raiden]> неа, я там бываю случайно раз  вгод-два.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> хм, вроде бы появлялся после сообщения
<[Raiden]> Ну может п окакому-то линку заходил )
<[Raiden]> А что надо было?
<|rapidsp|> brestows: а вот же: http://it-talk.ru/?p=52 не работает?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> [Raiden]: посмотри от 21 Декабрь 2014 :) так долго описывать
<[Raiden]> Да, ничего не меняется. Я пошел читать, а он свалил.
<SergeyIT> что то народу прибавилось, каникулы, видать, кончились
<[Raiden]> разьве в каникулы не больше должно быть? :)
<SergeyIT> больше, но в других местах )
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> Хм, как убрать отображение меню и задержку в грубе?
<[Raiden]> забыл всё )
<[Raiden]> нужно скрытое меню и задержка 0
<[Raiden]> видимо
<[Raiden]> GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0
<[Raiden]> GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT_QUIET=true
<[Raiden]> Хм, всёравно вижу меню
<SergeyIT> апдейт-груб не забыл?
<[Raiden]> Не забыл. Прикола ради поставил гуи, оно написало что эти опции не работают если найдены другие ос.
<[Raiden]> сча обижусь и уберу груб из мбр )
<[Raiden]> Или надо искать друге хавту по модификации скриптов
<[Raiden]> В обещм всему этому ещё есть куда стремиться.
<[Raiden]> а как поменять место установки груба? если я просто руками скажу grub-install /dev/sda3 , обновление ядра всёравно будет в мбр писать
<[Raiden]> вопрос сформирован и задан. Теперь можно пойти погуглить )
<[Raiden]> dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc подошло.
<lolens> Привет всем. Кто нибудь сталкивался с проблемой bumblebee: Видеокарта GF 640m, но lspci видит только intel... В виндовсе все норм работало (ubuntu14.04)
<lolens> Сейчас предположил установку 12.04.5, может там такой проблемы не будет, или хотяб с лайв посмотреть
<[Raiden]> В общем не стал я править никакие скрипты, переенс груб в другйо раздел и включил по умолчанию загрузчик виндовс :) Теперь всё как надо. Никаких задержек, меню по ф8.
<[Raiden]> такие дела
<BarsSc> молодец)
<lolens> Кто нибудь сталкивался с проблемой bumblebee: Видеокарта GF GT640m, но lspci видит только intel... В виндовсе все норм работало (ubuntu14.04)
<[Raiden]> lolens: никогда не пользовал 2 видеокарты, но где-то читал что их можно руками включать\отключать в /proc
<[Raiden]> Лючше сходи на форум )
<[Raiden]> у
<lolens> Второй день копаю, на форуме был, гугл тоже не спас. в биосе ничего не нашел...
<lolens> Лайф 12.04 тоже не видит GPU
<lolens> Наткнулся на статейку на немецком.. Увидел Wine и CPU-z попробую щас :)
<lolens> Кароч GPU-z в WINE тоже невидит ничего
<nikolay> nick lolens
<lolens> Что то мне страшно, NFS U2 в Wine без глюков лучше чем в Windows идет...
<lolens> У меня Видеокарта то не накроется? :( или уже накрылась.
<kompi_> tagezi: ну чо я тебя по всему инету разыскиваю а?
<Sergey_IT> вечера
<kompi_> Sergey_IT: где-то я тебя видел сегодня
<tagezi> вечера ))
<tagezi> да он на канале в ирке иногда появляется ))
<kompi_> нет
<kompi_> он в чате Рунту сидел имхо
<kompi_> го джаббер
<Sergey_IT> так я на рунту перешел )
<tagezi> ну и как тебе?
<Sergey_IT> шустрее, у меня же машинки слабые
<Sergey_IT> а даш, как оказалось, мне не нужен, как и другие свистелки
<viktorminator> всем привет. как сделать из расплывчатых шрифтов в Skype & qt приложениях нормальные шрифты? спасибо.
<Sergey_IT> не заметил расплывчатости
<viktorminator> http://i62.tinypic.com/2it61ec.png
<Sergey_IT> глянь на форуме темы по шрифтам
<viktorminator> или мне просто очки уже нужны... =)))
<Sergey_IT> может что-то в настройках не то, я не сталкивался
<cytomich>  viktorminator: http://www.webupd8.org/2014/03/fix-skype-not-using-desktop-gtk-theme.html
<cytomich> Мне помогло
#ubuntu-ru 2015-02-10
<andrex> test
<ubuntuhelp> andrex, Понг понг понг...
 * |Bot| says morning
<blackdoctor> добрый день господа)
<tagezi> утра
<Evgeniy___> Hello, guys help me install wi-fi driver rtl8723be
<evgeniy> Hello, guys help me install wi-fi driver
<evgeniy> rtl8723be
<SergeyIT> а это? http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=245386.0
<steel767> ку всем
<steel767> есть кто живой?
<evgeniy> есть
<SergeyIT> !ask > steel767
<ubuntuhelp> steel767, please see my private message
<tagezi> нужно бота настроить чтобы бор автоматом на эту фразу сообщение в приват отправлял ))
<steel767> Установил себе утилиту havp вместе с антивирусом clamav. Вот хочу посмотреть сколько havp использует оперативной памяти. Ввожу в терминале ps -u havp -ly --sort rss.  Насколько я понимаю, то RSS - это и есть объем оперативной памяти, используемый процессом. Опер
<steel767> ативной памяти у меня 4 GB, так вот если я сложу все значения RSS, то суммарный объем выходит равен примерно 20 GB. Как же так?
<oles__> hi
<oles__> помогите настроить mc, никак не могу добавить mp3 в биндинг расширений файлов
<oles__> вупор не распознает 3 в regex
<NoOova> steel767: есть такой нюанс
<NoOova> Щас дам ссылку
<NoOova> steel767: http://www.depesz.com/2012/06/09/how-much-ram-is-postgresql-using/
<NoOova> На примере postgresql там описыватется правда
<NoOova> oles__: ты уверен что там regex а не glob expr?
<steel767> No0va: спасибо, попробую разобраться
<NoOova> В двух словах, нельзя просто брать и складывать RSS
<steel767> а как писать сообщения, адресованные кому-то, просто ник адресата и двоеточие?
<steel767> как Вы мне
<NoOova> Тут вроде как не принято на вы)
<steel767> ну значит ты :)
<NoOova> никнейм и двоеточие - почему бы нет
<NoOova> как клиент irc настроен
<NoOova> у меня по <tab> автодополнение так работает
<evgeniy> ребята кто может помочь установить драйвер wi-fi rtl8723be ubuntu 14.04LTS
<NoOova> Вряд ли
<evgeniy> почему?
<NoOova> Потому что вряд-ли кто-то будет вытягивать в чем заключается проблема
<NoOova> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<evgeniy> проблема в том что он тупо не работает, сижу с проводком неделю
<evgeniy> все перепробовал
<NoOova> что не работает
<evgeniy> нету wi-fi вообще
<NoOova> lspci -vv показывает карточку?
<evgeniy> lf
<evgeniy> да
<NoOova> iwconfig?
<NoOova> Блин ты гуглил вообще вопрос?\
<NoOova> http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/170012/rtl8723be-realtek-wifi-card-driver-not-working-on-ubuntu-14-04
<NoOova> Говорят обновить ядро и собрать драйвер
<NoOova> 14.10 пробовал? 15.04 beta пробовал?
<usr0> Что лучше: Squid или 3proxy?
<NoOova> что лучше экскаватор или лопата?
<NoOova> Squid - продукциононе решение. 3proxy напоминает маленькую поделку на коленке
<usr0> А... Понятно
<usr0> Кстати, а от чего может быть такое: подключаюсь к двум разным машинам по SSH. На одной по нажатию TAB работает автодополнение команды, а на второй - нет. Как это исправить?
<NoOova> bash?
<usr0> Захожу в Terminal и прописываю: "ssh user@sever"
<NoOova> на сервере какая оболочка стоит?
<NoOova> bash?
<usr0> Стандартная для Ubuntu Server 14.10
<NoOova> Выполни echo $SHELL
<NoOova> Там где не работает
<usr0> "/bin/sh"
<NoOova> bash напиши
<NoOova> теперь заработало?
<usr0> Ага, спасибо.
<NoOova> ну это до перезахода
<NoOova> usermod -s /bin/bash USERNAME
<NoOova> вместо USERNAME - пользователь под которым заходишь
<usr0> Ага, работает и после перезахода теперь. Благодарю.
<NoOova> :)
<NoOova> Господа, знаком ли кто-нибудь близко с MVCC в PostgreSQL. А точнее с его внутренним устройством?
<Xpyst> Привет всем!
<Xpyst> Есть вопрос по оборудованию
<Xpyst> Будет ли работать Epson L800 в Ubuntu ?
#ubuntu-ru 2015-02-11
<Xpyst> Доброе утро, Уважаемые!
<Xpyst> Будет ли работать Epson L800 в Ubuntu ?
<cytomich> Xpyst: Ну вроде должен http://lazvm-comp.ru/publ/ubuntu_ispolzovanie_i_nastrojka/ustanovka_printera_epson_l800_v_ubuntu_13_04_13_10_14_04/7-1-0-35
<Xpyst> cytomich: Просто пробовал на федоре, ничего не получилось ни с принтером ни со сканером
<cytomich> Ребята, тут коллега не может решить проблему, в google-chrome и cromium ненормально работает видео, если используется flash, уже все перепробовали, может кто знает как это побороть?
<cytomich> ubuntu mate 14.10
<JohnDoe_71Rus> огнелиса с нормальным хоть и старым флешем пробовали?
<NoOova> cytomich: html5-плеер не подходит?
<cytomich> NoOova: html5 то нормально, а есть сайты где не html5 проигрыватель, а flash, вконтакт, например.
<NoOova> flashplugin-installer?
<NoOova> + firefox
<JohnDoe_71Rus> тут кстати пробовал pepper с огнелисом. несмотря что версия флеша более модная 16 кажется, киношки показывает хуже чем старый 11
<cytomich> NoOova: пробовал
<cytomich> в firefox все ок
<cytomich> только с хромами печаль
<JohnDoe_71Rus> как вы яхту назовете, так она и поплывет
<cytomich> NoOova: Извиняюсь, наврал про flashplugin-installer, поставил его, помогло, спасибо!
<NoOova> ) я наугад сказал
<blackdoctor> всем доброго дня
<badak> any one have botnet?
<badak> =))
<svetlana> what botnet
<usr0> "Хорошая попытка, ФСБ!"
<badak> zeus botnet =))
<badak> citadel botnet =))
<di-erz> привет
<di-erz> есть умельцы у которых прямые руки, и у которых заработало аппаратное декодирование видео на rk3188?
<oles__> Да ты оптимист если рассчитываешь тут найти таких
<di-erz> ну верю да...
<oles__> лучше писать на форум специфичный для этой платы, наверное шанс на успех будет больше
<di-erz> аа тоже глухо(
<di-erz> у radxa вообще странная поддержка
<steel767> что делает команда shopt -s dotglob ?
<steel767> s
<oles__> di-erz, покупая у китайцев ты покупаешь странную поддержку
<di-erz> oles__, ок, если бы я платку купил у голандца?
<oles__> di-erz, чем меньше компания ноунэйм тем больше шанс на вменяемоую поддержку сообщества
<di-erz> с этим соглашусь
<Sergey_IT> ночи
<rpg-terminal> всем привет
<Sergey_IT> rpg-terminal, машинка дышит?
<viktorminator> hi all! у меня два монитора и переход от одного к другому "скользящий", а нужно, чтобы он "тормозился" на границе от одного к другому. Как это называется? По каким словам гуглить? спс
<viktorminator> 12.04.5 Gnom
<viktorminator> compiz поставил, настройки все перелапал - не могу добиться нужного эфекта
<di-erz> в юнити по умолчанию ПРИЛИПАЕТ к границам
<viktorminator> да. прилипает. но чтобы курсор не укатывался в правый дисплей что мне нужно выставить?
<viktorminator> раньше я настраивал чем-то, что если резко дёргаешь, то переходишь в другой дисплей, а если не резко, то в этом же остаёшься
#ubuntu-ru 2015-02-12
<ev__> Утро доброе!
<ev__> На xubuntu 14.04 alsa не переключает микрофон - всегда определяет как внешний.
<ev__> :~$ uname -r 3.13.0-32-generic  :~$ lspci -v 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03) 	Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 1526 	Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 48 	Memory at d8a00000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K] 	Capabilities: <access denied> 	Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel
 * |Bot| says morning
<zool> hi All
<Big_Aziz> всем ку
<Sergey_IT> вечера
#ubuntu-ru 2015-02-13
<andrex> утер
<tagezi> доброго утра всем )
<svetlana> доброе утро
<andrex> о живие люди....
<andrex> test
<ubuntuhelp> andrex, Понг.
<tagezi> вечер
<tagezi> ходит по лесным тропинкам, тыже тоже любишь вечера...
<Sergey_IT> ночи
#ubuntu-ru 2015-02-14
<kyshtynbai> ку
<kyshtynbai> С каких это пор в 14.04 сервер не стоит баш-комплишн из коробки?
<bosyi> странно
<bosyi> у меня были проблемы с баш-комлигн прадана на десктопе, когда я что то намутил с профилями. точнее выполнил установку а /home указал старый
<bosyi> может у тебя подобное
<InterUser> Привет!
<InterUser> Можно узнать, почему lib* пакеты помечены, как установленные вручную
<InterUser> В свежеустановленной системе серверной версии их 819 штук. Из них помеченных "установлены вручную" - 810 штук.
<kashel> Всем привет
<kashel> Народ вопрос как отключить загрузку в консоль при старте убунту
<BarsSc> при старте не запускается рабочий стол?
<kashel> Запускаеться
<kashel> Просто при загрузке сначала грузиться консоль, потом икси
<kashel> Икси в автомате не стартуют
<andrex> посмотри на предмет GRUB_TERMINAL=console
<andrex> grubcfg
<andrex> и etc default grub
<andrex> а заодно и cmdline_linux* на предмет text так на всякий
<andrex> и ваще иксы потом как стартуеш?
<kashel> Просто жду
<andrex> понятно
<andrex> да буде те известно
<andrex> грузится консоль потом иксы а не сразу
<kashel> Да, именно так
<andrex> 00:20:59        kashel | Икси в автомате не стартуют
<tagezi> мне бы так, подождал, и всё само заработало )
 * andrex под столом
<tagezi> сколько ждать нужно чтобы заработало?
<BarsSc> минутки 2)
<tagezi> пойу попробую =)
<kashel> Я жду около 30 сек
<kashel> Как вообще отключить загрузку консоли
<BarsSc> ну это видимо комп шустрый )))
<andrex> никак
<andrex> можно его не включать
<andrex> комп
<andrex> inkvizitor68sl: ку
<inkvizitor68sl> а?
<inkvizitor68sl> ку
<andrex> хм если все tty отрубить интересно запустятся иксы иль нет)
<andrex> нада попробовать
<inkvizitor68sl> из pty запустятся
<andrex> точно
<andrex> kashel: эт к тебе  не относицо если, че, тебе нужно скорее всего копать, на предмет сокращения времени загрузки, шчтоб не ждать по пол часа, и то я б не парился 30 сек это не критично
<andrex> зай ми себя чемнить, конфетку сьеш)
<kashel> Тоесть править груб?
<andrex> нитрогай ничего
<andrex> сядь отдохни само пройдет
<andrex> а то я чувствую уже прям, что если скажу что можно сделать, ты ваще там все вернеш
<andrex> *свернешь
<andrex> купи ссд)
<andrex> и вобще я спать пошел.
<kashel> В предидущиз  грузило без проблем
<kashel> так как всетаки отключить загрузку консоли при страте убунту
<[Raiden]> !grub
<ubuntuhelp> GRand Unified Bootloader — загрузчик операционной системы от проекта GNU. Подробная информация: http://goo.gl/vDq8V илиhttp://goo.gl/NWGM Boot-Repair: http://goo.gl/Jf9jfy
<usr0> Привет всем!
<usr0> Кто-нибудь встречал проблему кодировки файлов с кириллицой в названии при использовании uTServer?
<Nibbler> )
<Nibbler> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<Nibbler> !ls
<ubuntuhelp> ls (dir, vdir) — команда Unix-подобной операционной системы, которое выводит (обычно на консоль) содержимое каталога (по умолчанию текущего).
<aleksei`> вечера
<Nibbler> )
<gaintsev> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
#ubuntu-ru 2015-02-15
<kashel> dctv ghbtn
<kashel> всем привет
<kashel>  как избавиться от загрузки tty1 при старте системи ?
<svetlana`> интересный вопрос
<andrex> а он все консоль пытается отрубить
<andrex> чтоб иксы грузились сразу)
<andrex> 30 сек для него много, и походу если вырубить тту то быстрее пойдет процесс
<andrex> ладн покеда всем
<kashel> ау
<kashel> есть живие люди
<GriefNorth> kashel: кусками)
<Nibbler> whoami
<Nibbler> !whoami
<Sergey_IT> ты Nibbler
<Nibbler> спасибо
<Loafer> )
<kashel> всем привет
<kashel> извините что надоедаю
<kashel> у меня вопрос
<kashel> как отключить загрузку tty1 при старте ситеми ?
<kashel> консоль начала грузиться при установке видеодрайвера
<Guest5963> !loc 91.238.28.253
<GriefNorth>  kashel: так может у тебя драйвера не установились и поэтому иксы не стартуют
<GriefNorth> ,
<GriefNorth> ?
<kashel> иксы стартуют но с задержкой
<kashel> тоесть около миныти висит консоль tty1 потом уже стартуют иксы
<GriefNorth> kashel: в логах че пишет?
<kashel> в логах чего ?
<andrex> !splash
<ubuntuhelp> Для изменения заставки запуска GNOME используй !gnome-splashscreen-manger или измени ключ "/apps/gnome-session/options/splash_image" в GConf используя !gconf-editor
<andrex> !plymouth
<ubuntuhelp> Plymouth - запускается в процессе загрузки (до монтирования корневой fs), Обеспечивает отображение графической анимации, в то время как загрузка происходит в фоновом режиме. How to fix: http://www.webupd8.org/2010/10/script-to-fix-ubuntu-plymouth-for.html
<andrex> во
<andrex> вот че отваливается после установки дров нвидии
<andrex> капец какие наивные люди
<andrex> )
<andrex> !nvidia
<ubuntuhelp> Настоятельно рекомендуем ставить драйвера, предлагаемые системой. Руководство установки драйверов nVidia тут: http://goo.gl/7gYgP на анг. здесь https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia см. !nvidia-nouveau !xswat
<andrex> kashel:  http://goo.gl/7gYgP Читай про плимут в "Устранение возможных проблем"
<andrex> и ваще лучшеб на форуме написал, ты так понятно обьясняеш то я ток щас допер что у тебя случилось
<andrex> а еще лучше просто погуглил
<andrex> распостраненная проблема
<kashel> народ я в гугле 2 дня сижу
<kashel> рецептов много но все не то
<kashel> сейчас проблему как би решил
<kashel> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w0q4uvCvHXs
<kashel> кносоль исчезла скорость загрузки не изменилась
<andrex> ааа убейте меня ктонибуть
 * |JohnDoe71Rus| стукнул andrex хвостом селедки
<andrex> kashel: ваша проблема очень сложная для нас, обьясните ее суть на форуме: forum.ubuntu.ru
<blackdoctor> всем доброго вечера
#ubuntu-ru 2016-02-15
<tagezi> чо у нас опять с форумом?
<andrex> что упало то пропало)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> общий вопрос, насколько сейчас секурно пользоваться беспроводными клавиатурами?
<SergeyIT> излучают, значит могут быть прочитаны
<JohnDoe_71Rus> да
<JohnDoe_71Rus> и 10 метров достаточно что бы читать в соседней квартире
<JohnDoe_71Rus> как пароли и данные карточек вводить то?
<SergeyIT> шумелку поставь, а клаву с компом металлической пленкой накрой
<SergeyIT> кстати, и проводную можно засечь, от оборудования зависит
<tagezi> andrex: а ты боьа к себе что ли повелсил?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> проводную сложней. а безхвостые сами вокруг себя в эфир сорят. вроде даже был судебный прецедент, когда соседу в ворд чужой текст прилетал
<andrex> нет
<tagezi> странно, а чо тогда сайт лежит, а бот нет?
<tagezi> они же вроде на одном сервере были
<SergeyIT> боты более живучие
<JohnDoe_71Rus> скайнет
<SergeyIT> форум работает
<Admin1488> Привет, есть кто online?
<andrex> чаво хотеть?
<andrex> tagezi:
<Admin1488> Трабла с записью образов, две темы на лоре и убунте, обе мертвые http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=272875.0
<andrex> фз либо привод полудохлый либо болванки у тя кривые
<Admin1488> А вот забава в том, что болванки хорошие, привод тоже не успел бы поломаться, да и на домашнем у бати тоже выскакивает "адрес уже подключен" на внось установленной убунте с 0
<Admin1488> Перепробовал много програм везде одна и та же ошибка.
<andrex> ну заз то что ты написал исключить проверил и не помогло пиши багрепорт на ланч
<andrex> может даже не один ты такой
<Admin1488> эх(( Спасибо за внимание!
<Admin1488> я что подумал, может быть это из за того что я пытаюсь UDF записать?
<Admin1488> Обычные файлы пишет, вот только что прожег
<andrex> udftools стоит?
<Admin1488> только сегодня ее поставил, думал мож ее не хватает, но не чего не поменялось.
<Admin1488> я пытаюсь записать образ винды
<SergeyIT> так к виндошникам и сходи
<Admin1488> Мне по работе надо)
<SergeyIT> какая разница?
<Admin1488> К чему вброс теска?
<andrex> growisofs версии какой?
<andrex> писать должен без проблем  по сути
<Admin1488> * growisofs by <appro@fy.chalmers.se>, version 7.1,   front-ending to genisoimage: genisoimage 1.1.11 (Linux)
<andrex> должно
<andrex> либо удф какойто новый появился который не поддерживается либо бразеро древний) может привод не поддерживать удф хотя я не уверен)
<andrex> хех на ланче 1 багрепорт нашел с 12 года висит)
<Admin14881> Сорри настраивал пиджин..
<andrex> откуда образ спер?
<Admin14881> brasero 3.10.0, образ с форточки
<Admin1488> Ладно спасибо,  поеду ка я домой...
<UNIm95> andrex: в смысле?
<UNIm95> andrex: бота мычать?
<UNIm95> мучать*
<SergeyIT> !бота мучать
<andrex> UNIm95: заидентся и попробуй ченить
<andrex> фига ты дого соображал)
<andrex> @op
<andrex> @deop
<UNIm95> andrex: что долго? Я мог быть не перед компом.
<andrex> нотис я тебе отправил раньше чем ты зашол)
<andrex> хотяя забей)
<andrex> пробуй вобщем и тагези скажи
 * andrex спать
<kyshtynbai> Ку. Посоны, посоветуйте ВПС в европе
<JohnDoe_71Rus> вот как отказываться от flash если html5 просто не работает управление воспроизведением, плей-пауз
#ubuntu-ru 2016-02-16
<andrex> все там работаеть) просто плеер индусы видать стругали
<mrdu> привет
<Admin1488> Всем привет
<D3n> привет
<st33p> привет
<Admin1488> Не кто не в курсе как добавить поддержку exFAT в gparted?  научить систему работать с это fs можно (exfat-fuse exfat-utils) а вот как научить gparted
<andrex> Admin1488: написать
<andrex> http://gparted.org/features.php
<UNIm95> А что кому не хватает?
<andrex> короче говоря гпартед может тока определить что это exfat все) дальше береш hex редактор и колупаеш файловую систему
<JohnDoe_71Rus> не колупайте файловую систему. от этого в ней образуются дырки
<andrex> или идем в мерзкософт и посим выпилить ексфат из мира
<kyshtynbai> Пагни, а как кошерно в убунту сервере 14.04 утсановить русскую локаль, что-то я не пойму. Сообщения выдаются на русском, но при попытке ввода если раскалдка русская, консоль распадается нафиг
<andrex> JohnDoe_71Rus: напильником можно)
<andrex> kyshtynbai: а нафига?
<kyshtynbai> эээ
<kyshtynbai> ну например в виме набрать что либо по русски
<kyshtynbai> мало ли применнений
<andrex> dpkg-reconfigure console-cyrilic или както ее там
<JohnDoe_71Rus> andrex: html5 видео кроме ютуба не балуешься?
<kyshtynbai> пофиксил
<andrex> а я его больше нигде и не видел)
<Admin1488> andrex: http://gparted.org/features.php
<Admin1488> понятно)))
<kyshtynbai> оно короче при выводе locale POSIX выдавало. locale-gen utf-8 && update locale
<JohnDoe_71Rus> andrex: некоторые сайты онлайн просмотра предоставляют на выбор flash или html5
<andrex> а я в онлайни ничего почти не смотрю через местные плееры
<andrex> у мну на внутресетевом ресурсе тупо можно прямую цылку на файл взять и скормить к примеру mpv
<andrex> я даже если сримы с твича смотрю кормлю их мпв)
<andrex> стримы
<JohnDoe_71Rus> из браузер проще. а так еще надо сцылку из флеша выделять.
<andrex> урл из строки браузера и livestreamer
<UNIm95> andrex: А как ты ссылку на поток выдираешь? Или хватает ссылки на канал?
<UNIm95> andrex: Хотя ты замечатьльно опечатался по поводу стримов.
<andrex> где что как?
<UNIm95> andrex: я про стримы с твича. Как ты видираешь ссылку для mpv
<andrex> да фиг его знает) livestreamer http://www.twitch.tv/blackufa_twitch high --player mpv на текущий так на прошедший livestreamer http://www.twitch.tv/blackufa_twitch/v/44568329 high --player mpv
<andrex> ютубище аналогично
<UNIm95> andrex:  Спасибо за инфу. Сам я через SMPlayer открывать пытался. Если с трубой проблем нет то с твичем все было хуже
<Admin1488> UNIm95: через vlc еще норм
<andrex> да просто для мплеера там есть еще морда ютубинская для ютубища смотреть
<andrex> но я им не пользуюсь как мпв вылез и влцой тоже
<Admin1488> ну тут уже дело вкуса что ли
 * andrex потыкал палкой в tagezi
<andrex> угу
<tagezi> andrex: и чо ты меня тут тыкаешь безспроса?
<andrex> tagezi: у тя на боте юзверь такойже как и ник?
<tagezi> andrex: на каком?
<andrex> на бунтухелпе
<tagezi> да вроде да
<tagezi> он меня вроде не регистрировал
<andrex> ну смотри я тя вкатал
<tagezi> или регистрировал, но я забыл пароль уже :)
<andrex> есть там тагезя
<andrex> вспоминай
<tagezi> !tagezi
<ubuntuhelp> Мученик LibreOfficeOrg
<tagezi> это что такое?
<tagezi> :))
<andrex> пасс вспомнил?
<tagezi> я даже не могу вспомнить как залогиниться :)
<tagezi> @op
<andrex> identify же
<andrex> identify nick пасс
<tagezi> @op
<tagezi> @deoop
<tagezi> @deop
<andrex> а ты боялось
<tagezi> угу, хорошо что есть только 25 паролей )
<andrex> ну дропнул бы тебе его и все
<tagezi> так
 * andrex спрятался
<UNIm95> А ну оба успакоились.
<tagezi> зачем он вообще нужен, можно же махать метлой и без бота
<UNIm95> tagezi: зато не видно кто бан влепил.
<UNIm95> Пишет что бот
<andrex> можно
<andrex> но к примеру ты будеш ставить бан на час или месяц и в тетрадку записывать?
<andrex> или консерва упадет?
<tagezi> я не баню на час.. это как-то странно.. да и консерва падает раз в 100 лет :)
<andrex> ну подариш светке на 8 марта)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> andrex: с тобой днем html5 обсуждали?
<andrex> а было чет)
<andrex> переросло ваще в чет далекое от хтмл)
<Sergey_IT> тест
<ubuntuhelp> Sergey_IT, Fail!
<yurau1504> шо?
<yurau1504> как узнать какие режимы работы поддерживает мой вайфай адаптер?
<tagezi> прочитать
<yurau1504> меня интересует точка доступа будет работать или нет
<Sergey_IT> документацию читай
#ubuntu-ru 2016-02-17
<tagezi> whoami
<tagezi> ubuntuhelp: whoami
<tagezi> @whoami
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi
<tagezi> молчун :0)
<D3n> Всем привет
<yurau1504> привет
<tagezi> привет
<andrex> перверт
<UNIm951> !ping
<ubuntuhelp> 100500 bytes from google.com (100.500.0.0): icmp_seq=100 ttl=500 time=0 ms
<kyshtynbai> Пагни, а апдейт базы данных без перезагрузки страницы - это мне в строну аякса копать или jquery ?
<tagezi> тут прям все интернет программисты собрались :)
<SergeyIT> от таки апдейтит.. сплиты пошли
<andrex> UNIm96: ns help | ghost regain release
<UNIm96> andrex: чего?
<andrex> UNIm96: чтобы грохнуть мертую сессию
<UNIm96> andrex: я просто домашний комп не вырубил. Это не мертвая сессия
<andrex> читай вобщем хелп никсервы
<andrex> ну как знаеш)
<UNIm96> Блин. все время забываю что никсервер можно сократить
<UNIm95> andrex: Спасибо.
<andrex> немазачто
<UNIm95> Лол
<andrex> во заползло твоя тень)
<UNIm95> Я думал пиджин не пойдет на автоподключение =)
<UNIm95> а хотя можно и так сделать
<andrex> позвони электрикам)
<tagezi> @whoami
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi
<andrex> и пошатнулась фринода
<SmokE_RU> @whoami
<ubuntuhelp> I don't recognize you.
<tagezi> неправильно набрал команду :)
<UNIm95> о. и меня сплитнуло?
<Admin1488> Всем привет:)
<UNIm95> ку
<UNIm951> А что сегоденя с фринодом делают? Чего так все колбасится?
<tagezi> сервера обновляют
<UNIm951> Неужели мы такие флудерасты?
<Admin1488> Вопрос, парни а вот когда ставите дебы со сторонних репов, репы потом удаляете?
<tagezi> а смысл?
<UNIm951> Admin1488:
<UNIm951> Admin1488: `А зачем со сторенних репов ставить?
<tagezi> make не освоить :)
<Admin1488> хз малоли чего не нужное потянет читал где то, а так я оставляю тип что обновлялся пакет, ну на пример мне удобнее ставить деб чтоб не ставить sh да и не компилить пакет
<UNIm951> tagezi: Главное не make install а checkinstall
<tagezi> я вообще не ставлю, просто использую
<Admin1488> не понял
<UNIm951> Admin1488: Чего? не ставить sh? Ты на чем сидишь?
<Admin1488> на героине
<Admin1488> я имел ввиду .run
<Admin1488> а сх сказал как наборт типа скриптов.. исполняемого файла..
<Admin1488> чушь несусветная ?))))))))
<UNIm951> Admin1488: ты ее продожаешь нести
<Admin1488> :)
<Admin1488> просвети
<tagezi> если у тебя есть своя точка зрения на ситуацию, зачем спрашивать?
<Admin1488> Ну малоли она неверная, и можно поступать лучше
<tagezi> не ставить то что не знаешь, от туда от куда не уверен
<tagezi> если ты не доверяешь источнику, в топку его
<UNIm951> sh - инерпретарор команд. shell-скрипт.
<Admin1488> тут видишь какое дело, источиков масса и разделить на доверенные и не доверенные я не смогу
<Admin1488> UNIm951: sh - инерпретарор команд. shell-скрипт. тоже самое только красиво сказано
<Admin1488> tagezi:озадачил меня потру теперь все что ставил со сторонних репов)
<UNIm951> Admin1488: неа. sh может быть Bash fish zsh bsh ksh и еще тонна разных. shell-скрипт может быть и батником
<Admin1488> ясно
<Admin1488> а вот тот самый .run ему все ровно где жить?
<Admin1488> или есть какой то спецовый каталог для таких пакетов?
<tagezi> раны, помоему, вообще зло
<Admin1488> так вот я по этому и решил заюзать левый реп
<UNIm951> tagezi: run может быть чем угодно: Исполняемым файлом, скриптом, интерпретаром с скриптом и т.д.
<tagezi> угу, и каждый раз лазить в него и смотреть что он там твоит надаедает
<tagezi> проще самому собрать
<Admin1488> из исходников то?
<tagezi> нет, из энергитического отражения псевло реальности
<Admin1488> =)
<Admin1488> в общем вывод брать исходники и собирать свой деб?)
<UNIm951> Admin1488: А что тебе надо?
<tagezi> я не собираю дебы.. но это дело вкуса
<Admin1488> да хочу поставить веру и тру крипт
<UNIm951> Что такое вера? Тру крипт мертв
<andrex> нафлудили блин
<Admin1488> https://veracrypt.codeplex.com/UNIm951: Что такое вера?
<Admin1488> сорь за кривой линк
<Admin1488> andrex: нафлудили блин
<Admin1488> Думаешь лучше гробовая тишина?)
<andrex> да мне то всеравно главное не быкуйте
<andrex> я прям запрещаю)
 * tagezi пошёл за красной тряпкой :)
<Admin1488> Не будем)
<mayday> è ñðàçó ìîë÷àò
<ubuntuhelp> mayday! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<andrex> [Green]: q
<tagezi> дядька проснулся?
<andrex> да)
<SergeyIT> еще не весна же
 * tagezi потыкал [Green] палочкой 
<andrex> не зли
<SergeyIT> а он сейчас с дубиночной придет
<tagezi> в бораде запутается, спотыкнётся и не дойдёт как всегда :)
<andrex> фух
<andrex> больше сплитов не будет
<andrex> пока что
<tagezi> будем верить :)
<SergeyIT> и меньше тоже?
<andrex> да
<andrex> ))
<andrex> ну вроде сказали что все закончили с обновляшками
<andrex> теперь будем ловить баги обновляшек
<mayday> òåñò
<ubuntuhelp> mayday! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<tagezi> как вообще в убунте можно не юникод настроить? о_О
<andrex> irsii
<andrex> там по дефолту не юникод)
<andrex> вроде как
<tagezi> они что извращенцы?
<andrex> mayday: http://xkr47.outerspace.dyndns.org/howtos/irssi-utf-8-guide.txt
<andrex> да оно кросплатформенное может под виндой ваще запустил)
<tagezi> кросплатформеный комбайн со скриптами на луа.. точняк извращенцы :)
<tagezi> забыл сказать что консольный :))
<andrex> да норм клиентик если руки прямые
<tagezi> в анатомии человека должно быть хотя бы по одному локты на каждой руке.. так что прямые руки это либо мутация, лито они в гипсе :)
<andrex> либо кузнечик
<andrex> говорит разные локали на сервах и десктопах видимо клиент через скрин на какойнить фре запущен а через ссх подрублено)
<andrex> или через пути из винды но там еще баще
<UNIm951> хз. Сам сейчас под finch сижу. Есть пара моментов которые более удобны чем гуишном pidgin
<UNIm951> mayday: У тебя какой клиент?
<UNIm951> напиши латиницей
<andrex> да ирсии у него яж сказал
<andrex> ctcp рулед
<mayday> ????
<mayday> ???????
<mayday> )
<mayday> ? weechat ????? ??????? ???)
<andrex> mayday: непонимать мы тебя
<andrex> вичат видать воткнул)
<UNIm951> mayday use pidgin
<andrex> угу на серваке
<andrex> без гуя
<UNIm951> andrex: тогда finch
<UNIm951> это его консольная версия
<andrex> у него не склиентом трабла а скодировками в терминалах
<UNIm951> А черт.
<UNIm951> Только заметил недостаток.
<andrex> 21:36:07               core | andrex: да я с другого сервера, стоит только линикс, на серверах и на десктопах разная локаль и глючит)
<UNIm951> В пиджине если человек вышел то его текст становится курсивным. В тут нет =(
<UNIm951> andrex: а что у него за десктоп? И какая серверная ось?
<andrex> можно наверное подкрутить гдет в настройках
<andrex> да фз сказал сам разберется
<andrex> линь везде вроде как
<UNIm951> лол.
<andrex> тока локаль разная
<andrex> странно ваще както)
<UNIm951> Был на встрече выпускников. Кошмар. Лица обрюзгшие, небритые, все с пивными животами. А на парней вообще смотреть страшно.
<andrex> хех
<andrex> может там не пивные животы
<andrex> а животы ночью возле холодильника сплю)
<UNIm951> но шутка супер
<SergeyIT> сокурсников встречаю, вроде нормальные
<SergeyIT> в зеркале хуже
<andrex> бабы бритые?
<andrex> а в зеркале вседа хуже)
<andrex> mayday: say: тест
<mayday> тест
<ubuntuhelp> mayday, Понг понг понг...
<andrex> во
<mayday> ну я через другой клиент зашел, дома буду сделаю, что то не хочет работать с Irssi
<mayday> везде работает
<UNIm951> mayday: ты же знаешь: как свой корабль назавёшь так он и поплывет.
<SergeyIT> корабль пустыни не плавает
<UNIm951> SergeyIT: mayday это забугорный крик СОС
<SergeyIT> ... --- ...  это международный
<mayday> тест
<ubuntuhelp> mayday, Есть контакт.
<_d4vid> yo
#ubuntu-ru 2016-02-18
<crazymouse> никто не настраивал captive portal?
<tagezi> зачем он тебе? даже в вики сказано что это не надёжное решение
<Admin1488> Утро доброе
<tagezi> доброе
<andrex> злое
<Admin1488> Че это?
<andrex> куда половину ботов дели?
<crazymouse> зачем- это вопрос риторический
<tagezi> наверное отвалились со вчерашними лагами
<andrex> да вечером были вроде еще
<andrex> crazymouse: а почему именно эта фигня а не radius к примеру?
<crazymouse> суть в том чтобы просто показывать рекламку раз в n-ое время, за основу взял статью http://habrahabr.ru/sandbox/79059/
<crazymouse> но не получается настроить ищу варианты
<crazymouse> у меня не работает RETURN   и не проходят запросы к DNS
<tagezi> а с чего это вдруг опенсибол с репозиториев безопасности обновляется? что там за уязвимость была? :)
<andrex> неправильная точка)
<andrex> вызывающая критичискую ошибку в ядре)
<andrex> а вобще фз
<tagezi> и создающая уязвимость по типу переполнение памяти и выход за границы стека... как страшно жить блин (
<andrex> ага и сохранение данных за стеком на бумажке у анб
<tagezi> тааак
<tagezi> скоро вернусь.. наверное ))
<andrex> че ведро переставил?
<andrex> ))
<tagezi> тыак
<UNIm95> Дня. Что я пропустил?
<andrex> а тагезя летал
<andrex> больше ничего интересного
<tagezi> я не летал, я зависал :)
<andrex> темболее интересно, че ты там такое тварил что зависал)
<tagezi> фильму смотрю в полноэкранном режиме..
<tagezi> флешь виснет (
<andrex> хмм
<andrex> или хтмл5
<andrex> ?
<tagezi> не, флешь..
<tagezi> ъ
<andrex> выкинь его)
<SergeyIT> нвидиа виснет
<tagezi> угу, только подъёмный кран найду, чтобы его отсюда укатили
<tagezi> нет у меня невидимой
<andrex> ну потому и нивидима
<andrex> воо глюки обновлений поперли)
<Sergey_IT> что обновляешь?
<Sergey_IT> andrex?
<andrex> да я про сервера фриноды
<andrex> люди сыпятся как горох)
<andrex> с тайм аутами)
<Sergey_IT> на #ubuntu сидишь?
<andrex> да
<mayday> он везде, красноглазый :)
<andrex> дядька не обзывайся)
<mayday> небуду :)
<Sergey_IT> на #ubuntu-fr тоже ходишь?
<andrex> неа
<andrex> я французов не знать)
<Sergey_IT> так там 40 % английских слов
<andrex> а всеравно)
<Sergey_IT> там народу в 10 раз меньше
<andrex> 3 с половиной человека?
<Sergey_IT> 150-200
<andrex> или ты посравнению с английским каналом?
<andrex> аа
<andrex> ладно я спать пополз) уже 5ть утра
<andrex> в 9 приползу обратно
<andrex> )
<Sergey_IT> спокойного утра
<andrex> спокойного ночера)
<Sergey_IT> !nick > oduvanchic
<ubuntuhelp> oduvanchic, please see my private message
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, тут новенькому oduvanchic писать на дают в канал, не знаешь почему?
<oduvanchic> хай
<oduvanchic> народ такая проблема https://pp.vk.me/c631626/v631626842/1108e/cK_DUUOFam4.jpg шрифты и элементы на сайты отображаються сдавленными или приплюснытами по бокам, что это может быть ?
<Sergey_IT> шрифт видимо такой
<Sergey_IT> у меня везде ubuntu thin
<piyavking> я чото никакой сдавленности не вижу
<oduvanchic> на цифру 7 посматри, она с боков сдавлена а если на главной странице нахожусь то и картинки все тоже выглядят сдавленными с боков
<Leagnus> в Хроме у тя 100% масштаб?
<oduvanchic> ага частично проблему решил утсановив в настройки в контакте - спользовать увеличенные шрифты
<UNIm95> oduvanchic: поставь вин шрифты
<oduvanchic> я правильно понимаю чтобы установить вин шрифты надо 2 команды прописать
<oduvanchic> sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts
<oduvanchic> sudo apt-get install ttf-liberation
<oduvanchic> ну у меня что то после этого не пояляються в найстройках><
<oduvanchic> решил проблему =)
#ubuntu-ru 2016-02-19
<andrex> @unquiet $~a
<andrex> @mode -q $~a
<andrex> потаму и не дает)
<tagezi> утра всем
<andrex> обеды
<Admin1488> тест
<ubuntuhelp> Admin1488, Понг понг понг...
<Admin1488> Всем привет
<tagezi> q
<Admin1488> А не кто не сбрасывал пароль на http://freenode.net/ а то чет кипас потерял мой(
<Admin1488> https://freenode.net/faq.shtml#changepass
<Admin1488> Вчера столкнулся с удалением файла со знаком -, забавно)
<Admin1488> Говорят такие вопросы на junior  обычно на собеседованиях
<andrex> каждый день сбрасываю пароли)
<andrex> дропаю ники и каналы гг
<Admin1488> andrex расскажи как удалить файл по номеру inode
<kyshtynbai> Парни, kvm виртуализацию никто не юзает?
<kyshtynbai> Виндовые гости не получают мак-адресов компов в локалке. И роутера не получают. А если руками прописать МАКи, то всё пашет. Почему так может быть?
<Admin1488> Не пользовался, я виртуал бокс использую
<UNIm95> kyshtynbai: в смысле мак адресов не получают?
<sintez> Парни, почему нельзя попасть на форум ?
<kyshtynbai> в прямом, в ARP таблице гостя соответствие МАК адреса айпи адресу, который я пингую, стоит 00-00-00-00-00-00 и строчка invalid
<andrex> финдом
<kyshtynbai> а еслит взять и прописать руками, с полем static то работает как часы
<kyshtynbai> броадкасты чтоли что-то режет... а где это смотреть, на картен гостя или на виртуальном ифесе хостпа?
<UNIm95> kyshtynbai: а у тебя виртуальные адаптеры в каком режиме работают?
<andrex> Admin1488: -inum n
<andrex>               File  has  inode  number  n.   It  is normally easier to use the
<andrex>               -samefile test instead.
<andrex> man find
<kyshtynbai> bridged сеточка
<kyshtynbai> или я не понял вопроса
<andrex> Admin1488: ls -i посмотреть номер иноды
<UNIm95> kyshtynbai: правильно понял. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM/Networking#Generating_a_KVM_MAC
<UNIm95> Надо маки самому генерировать
<Admin1488> andrex: спс
<kyshtynbai> Да у них есть МАКи
<UNIm95> sintez: УМВР. форум открыт
<kyshtynbai> уже автоматично сгенерированные. Проблема в том, что винда их не получает
<kyshtynbai> а линуксовые гости получают!
<kyshtynbai> ARP запрос от винды отличается от ARP запроса линукса?
<kyshtynbai> ВРяд ли же такое может быть?
<andrex> в полне
<andrex> сетевая фигня винды своя и криворукая что жуть
<kyshtynbai> а, и ещё смешной факт. На втром хосте ВМ, в другой сетти, всё пашет
<kyshtynbai> он настроен ТОЧНО ТАК ЖЕ
<UNIm95> kyshtynbai: драйвера для винды стоят?
<UNIm95> Может в них косяк?
<kyshtynbai> да, она сама карту подхватывает и ставит. Может и в них, только на другом-то хосте всё пашет, а там эти же самые шаблоны оси
<UNIm95> kyshtynbai: может у тебя загенерились 2 одинаковых мак адреса?
<kyshtynbai> не, я уж хост сносил и переставлял заново два раза
<kyshtynbai> да и вижу я их - нету там дублей
<andrex> yes
<andrex> вай
<SergeyIT> фай
<kyshtynbai> А на канале kvm все молчат. А форума у них нету
<kyshtynbai> Зобаки гадские. напишу в редхет до востребования
<UNIm95> kyshtynbai: А лицензия на RHEL есть? Нет то и идите нафик.
<SergeyIT> уши, лапы и хвост покажет
<UNIm95> SergeyIT: им же красная шапка нужна.
<kyshtynbai> парни, а виртуальный свитч (хост КВМ работает внутри вмваре ескси) может быть причной?
<kyshtynbai> кто-нить умеет в вмваре ескси?
<UNIm95> kyshtynbai: o_O а зачем виртуалка внутри виртуалки?
<UNIm95> Лол. Только сейчас заметил сообщение от чувака у которого форум не пашет.  "у меня просто такую фигню пишет
<UNIm95> Ошибка!Извините Гость, Вы забанены и не можете оставлять сообщения на форуме!
<UNIm95> Вы забанены навсегда.
<Admin1488> :)
<Admin1488> А от куда ты это взял?
<Admin1488> Он здесь врое это не писал
<kyshtynbai> UNIm95, ну вот такая структура
<andrex> капец на фриноде переворот какойто
<llorephie> Агась
<llorephie> Старую версию сайта оставили бы хоть
<UNIm95> andrex: а что я пропускаю?
<andrex> да ничего особенного
<UNIm95> andrex: Фринод же серваки обновил.
<UNIm95> Или еще что-то меняют?
<andrex> https://blog.freenode.net/2016/02/recent-events-and-future-changes/
<andrex> камунизм строят)
<UNIm95> andrex: похоже на отжим фринодп у кого-то кому-то
<UNIm95> фринода*
<andrex> да чет они там подумали что заигрались и нада что то менять)
<andrex> вот и все
<andrex> нас это не касается вроде)
<UNIm95> Угусь. Не на зарплате сидим тут
<andrex> дак они тоже
<andrex> раньше чет платили щас на добровольных стали
<andrex> ну это компенчируется обучением
<andrex> типо за знания)
<UNIm95> Боюсь мы туту знания сами раздаем а не учимся.
<andrex> да и ладно
<andrex> ты шапку хотел? хотел вот теперь самообучайся)
<andrex> эх нада будет с перется за ссдшкой и еще 2 мяплашками 8 гб рам для бука) быдло код растет
<UNIm95> В смысле шапку?
<UNIm95> RHEL? да ну их лесом.
<andrex> @ - шапка
<UNIm95> andrex: эту шапку дают глобальным операторам?
<andrex> с фигли
<UNIm95> Так что за шапка?
<andrex> irc ops и chan ops 2 разные зверюги
<andrex> UNIm95: вот и ди читай книжки про ирц)
 * UNIm95 Ушёл.
<Vasy> Ребята, помогите. gpg создаёт ключи только через судо. Enigmail тоже не работает. Пишет Ключ <***@***> не найден или недействителен. (Суб-)ключ возможно истёк.
<Vasy> Это два вопроса. Задал я их в одном сообщении
<Vasy> Ключ бессрочный
<andrex> а где ты его создаеш?
<Vasy> andrex: ??
<andrex> права на папку ~/.gnupg?
<andrex> ибо по сути ему судо нафиг ненадо ли чето с этой папкой или конфигом в ней или чето ты сломал конкретно)
<Vasy> andrex: на папку права норм. а вот на pubring.gpg права были рутовские
<Vasy> ща попробую снести его и установить заново
<andrex> зафиг дай права вдалельцу хомяка рекурсивно на все
<andrex> и пробуй сгенерить
<Vasy> andrex: так и сделал.
<Vasy> ща проверю
<UNIm95> и вроде доступ 700
<mayday> тест
<ubuntuhelp> mayday, Понг понг понг...
<andrex> 2 палки
<mayday> :)
<andrex> @kernel
<ubuntuhelp> The latest stable kernel is 4.4.2; the latest snapshot of the stable kernel is unknown; the latest beta kernel is 4.5-rc4.
<mayday> ставь rc а то заскучал :)
<andrex> да оно поставится наверно даже
<andrex> попробовать в чруте скопелнять чтоли
<mayday> поставится скорее всего, сидеть и ждать глюков :)
<andrex> капец гит тормозной)
<andrex> Получение объектов:   6% (274679/4577974), 122.21 MiB | 1.87 MiB/s
<tagezi> угу, гит тормозной
<mayday> ожидайте :)
<andrex> ваш звонок очень важен для нас...
<UNIm95> andrex: поздравляю
<UNIm95> andrex: с 2 палки
<andrex> нехватит 2х 3ть возьму
<andrex> ю
<andrex> хмм собралось
<tagezi> andrex: да быть не может
<andrex> ча сериал досмотрю и попробую)
<tagezi> andrex: ты опять всё в памяти соб раешь?
<andrex> нет щас без собирал
<andrex> в одном потоке к томуже
<andrex> эх пошел я пробовать гитовское ведерко)
<tagezi> ух.. опять началось :)
<andrex> я жиф
<nikkvl> hi
<Vasy> nikkvl: zig hi!
<nikkvl> Подскажите кто знает. В общем снес Ubuntu  и поставил "чистую" Lubuntu.  Но тут беда,вставляю диск в дисковод, ноут гудит а диск не открывает. Как почитал у многих такая беда, подскажите что делать. Я новичок.
<andrex> логи
<UNIm95> nikkvl: какая убунта?
<andrex> dmesg и grep sd /{etc,lib}/udev/rules.d/* на пасту
<andrex> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.ubuntu.com/ http://hastebin.com
<nikkvl> DISTRIB_ID=Ubuntu
<nikkvl> DISTRIB_RELEASE=14.04
<nikkvl> DISTRIB_CODENAME=trusty
<nikkvl> DISTRIB_DESCRIPTION="Ubuntu 14.04.4 LTS"
<nikkvl> NAME="Ubuntu"
<nikkvl> VERSION="14.04.4 LTS, Trusty Tahr"
<nikkvl> ID=ubuntu
<nikkvl> ID_LIKE=debian
<nikkvl> PRETTY_NAME="Ubuntu 14.04.4 LTS"
<nikkvl> VERSION_ID="14.04"
<nikkvl> HOME_URL="http://www.ubuntu.com/"
<nikkvl> SUPPORT_URL="http://help.ubuntu.com/"
<nikkvl> BUG_REPORT_URL="http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/"
<nikkvl> nikkvl@NikKVL:~$
<andrex> !paste | nikkvl
<ubuntuhelp> nikkvl: Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.ubuntu.com/ http://hastebin.com
<nikkvl> !paste я новичок, не понимаю что это
<andrex> nikkvl: еще ls -la /dev/sr*  и groups
<andrex> топаеш поссылке копируеш туда выхлоп жмеш paste и копируеш ссылку сюда
<UNIm95> nikkvl: логи кидай на сайты: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ http://hastebin.com
<andrex> apt-get install pastebinit и попер ls -la /dev/sr* | pastebinit и groups | pastebinit dmesg | pastebinit grep sd /{etc,lib}/udev/rules.d/* | pastebinit
<nikkvl> невозможно получить доступ к /dev/sr*: Нет такого файла или каталога
<tagezi> матерь божья, что тут твориться?
<andrex> !faq > nikkvl
<ubuntuhelp> nikkvl, please see my private message
<andrex> я спать
<andrex> tagezi: :D
<andrex> думаю привод не определися хотяя не факт)
<nikkvl> не монтируется автоматически, если ребутнуть ноут то он появляется
<Admin1488> andrex: я спать # Счастливый
<UNIm95> nikkvl: А по клику на иконку dvdrom что происходит?
<Leagnus> он взрываетцо!
<Oduvanchic> привет
#ubuntu-ru 2016-02-20
<Oduvanchic> как тут тихо =)
<westsibe> Сорри за оффтопик, но никто не знает, какой сервер, порт и галки надо в IRC-клиент вбить чтоб завелось? Урлы, типа этого: https://freenode.net/irc_servers.shtml не могу открыть с ведра сейчас
<fobo7> ïðèâåò âñåì
<ubuntuhelp> fobo7! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<fobo7> åñòü êòî?
<ubuntuhelp> fobo7! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<fobo7> у535
<fobo7> есть кто
<fobo7> ?
<fobo7> linux-ru
<fobo7> все спят?
<tagezi> дельфин переодически начинает жрать проц как не в себя... :(
<tagezi> Leagnus: миранду стали под линух собирать?
<Leagnus> ага, жди
<tagezi> да нафига она мне..
<tagezi> комбайнов под линух навалом, на любой вкус
<tagezi> Leagnus: просто у тебя же арчь.. и на тебе миранда
<Leagnus> не, снёс я Арч, Юбюнтю 14,04 стоит.
<tagezi> и чо вней миранда делает?
<Leagnus> руки не доходят ни до чего
<Leagnus> я щас сижу книгу пишу
<tagezi> то есть поставить вайн и поднять в нём миранду руки дошли, а пиджин поставить нет? :))
<tagezi> Leagnus: в чем книгу пишешь?
<Leagnus> о, а есть в Либре возможность вложенных документов?
<tagezi> составных, да
<Leagnus> т.е. открываешь док как набор линков на другие доки. И они в него раскрываются
<tagezi> эм..
<tagezi> извращения ищвращать, нет, в нормальных программах этого нет, оно не нужно
<tagezi> есть возможность как в латехе сделать основной документ в котором будут подчинёные документы загружаться
<Leagnus> Чтобы TOC создать - table of content. Т.е. разбивка книги на страницы.
<Leagnus> обычным юзерам и винды хватит, это да.
<tagezi> разбывка книги на страницы делается не через жопу, а через стили
<Leagnus> каким боком стили к Содержанию?
<Oduvanchic> народ не в тему, на ассемблере кто умеет писать ?
<tagezi> в ЛО нет проблемы с нумерацией страниц, вот как хочешь, так и нумеруешь, хоть через 2 римскими и арабскими, а через пять ещё буковками
<Leagnus> на ассемблере пишут только боги
<tagezi> я умею
<Leagnus> проблема не в тупой нумерации, а в сборке TOC
<tagezi> но нафига оно тебе.. в линухе это редкость, даже манов нормальных нет
<tagezi> что такое ТОС
<Leagnus> читай выше
<tagezi> я не понимаю нафига таблицы контента нужны для этого
<tagezi> [10:25:32] <Leagnus> Чтобы TOC создать - table of content. Т.е. разбивка книги на страницы.
<tagezi> на это я сказал уже.. ненадо придумывать кастыли, есть нормальные решения
<Leagnus> у меня книга ~900 страниц. Если взять ворд - то там TOC собирается из заголовков, помеченных уровнями 1-3, собирается автоматически, при открытии родителського дока
<tagezi> и?
<tagezi> никогда не использовал подчинёные документы?
<tagezi> у МС есть одна класная штука у маркитологов, из-за которой виндовс и МСО захватили мир
<Leagnus> страницы - это переменные, а содержание, особенно расширенное, или предметный, именной указатель, должна автоматом формироваться по команде
<tagezi> приучать пользователей делать всё через жопу
<Leagnus> ты хошь сказать, что ручками проставлять циферки по тыщу раз на день - это кульно?
<tagezi> я не вижу проблем сделать это в ЛО или в Латехе
<tagezi> только это проще помоему и прозрачнее в них делается
<Leagnus> т.е. так же, как в MS нужно завголовки пометить особыми стилями?
<tagezi> Leagnus: ну, если ты хочешь ставить ручками, ставь.. но вообще что в латехе что в ЛО это делается автоматически
<Leagnus> как?
<tagezi> мучийся.. или научись читать, а не только писать
<Leagnus> ой, да ты вечно как бог со смертными разговариваешь
<Oduvanchic> бог я тееб в пм написал ! =)
<tagezi> да потому что сначала нужно доказать что это делается просто, потом нужно найти ман, потом разжевать...
<tagezi> вот почему я знаю как это сделать, а ты нет? у меня что реально мозг бога?
<tagezi> интернет один на всех, я вижу тоже самое что и ты
<tagezi> Oduvanchic: не флуди
<Leagnus> люди разные, чем оригинальнее мозг, тем тяжелее понять обычную логику
<tagezi> угу, вот я и не понимаю, зачем люди мучаются
<tagezi> сидят в винде, ломаут мозги в ворде
<Oduvanchic> ты в пм сне ответишь ?
<tagezi> когда тоже самое в ЛО делается в 2-3 раза проще и быстрее
<tagezi> Oduvanchic: ты вообще кому?
<Oduvanchic> понятно
<Leagnus> а навигацию можно сделать по доку в отдельной панели?
<Leagnus> по этим левелам of toc
<tagezi> F5 ?
<mmaker> Привет)
<Leagnus> алоха
<mmaker>  /msg nickserv
<llorephie> pew
<llorephie> Ну, как оно?
<llorephie> Рабочая суббота-то
<llorephie> :)
<andrex> у кого рабочая а кто то тока проснулся)
<andrex> нефиг было до 3х вчера не спать
<tagezi> andrex: ну ты ваще.. в 9 вечера проснулся.. теперь всю ночь спать не будешь :)
<andrex> сам ты 9
<andrex> 7
<andrex> )
<andrex> !ping
<ubuntuhelp> 100500 bytes from google.com (100.500.0.0): icmp_seq=100 ttl=500 time=0 ms
<JohnDoe_71Rus> вчера опять встрял  из-за линксового бага. Не предупреждает что на носителе кончилось место. Окно входа, после тупо обои и vsif/
<JohnDoe_71Rus> хоть бы вякнула, "место кончилось"
<andrex> ну у меня вякает
<andrex> типо на / осталось 100 метров
<andrex> дай еще
<JohnDoe_71Rus> система была на флешке, и там реально оставалось метров 200. Пока запустил пару прог оно  кончилось. Пошли непонятные ошибки приложений, синаптик постоянно крашился
<JohnDoe_71Rus> сделал ребут  и все, обоина и мышка.
<andrex> смаунти темпы и кешы в рам
<andrex> не будет так жрать память)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Совсем непонятно что причина в месте
<andrex> да и удобнее так и флеха живее будет
<JohnDoe_71Rus> не помню, они кажетя уже там. Да и могут возникнуть проблемы на машинах с < 1024 метров
<andrex> ну с современыми де я на гиге рам даже пускать не хочу)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> lxde
<andrex> а флеха на скока?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> иногда из этой системы пишу образы iso. А их сначала прога пихает в /temp
<JohnDoe_71Rus> 8 гигов, под систему 6 с хвостом, еще cwap
<JohnDoe_71Rus> просто баловался установкой системы на флеху,  а потом она прижилась как носимая
<andrex> у меня стоит линь на флехе в 64 гига) разбитой на 40 / 20 /home гг) в btrfs usb3)
<andrex> а свап обычно маунтю в файл
<andrex> и обычно на жесткач если нужен
<llorephie> Аналогично, но на 32гига
<tagezi> мне 8 хватает за глаза и за уши с лхде
<tagezi> провда на арм, но я думаю разница не очень большая дожна быть
<JohnDoe_71Rus> andrex: надо наверно скриптик набросать, для свапа на винте. Его можно и на fat, ntfs держать?
<andrex> а вобще пофиг на какой фс
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: говорю же, баловался с системой. Поставил 14.04  lubuntu и настаивал что бы работало все что мне нужно. синезубые уши, даже стим ставил
<andrex> ибо по сути свап файл это loopback устройство)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> потом уже 10-ку на ноуте железно сменил. А флешка осталась
<JohnDoe_71Rus> 10-ка не винда
<astrmix>  /msg nickserv info astrmix
<astrmix> Всем привет
<astrmix> Ребят выручайте плиз
<astrmix> Проблема такая , в windows диск  ушел в систему RAW не с того не с сего
<astrmix> ubuntu видет все файлы и читает их правда с ошибкой
<astrmix> Как мне настроить сеть через вай фай что бы файлы перекинуть с жесткого на другой ноут
<astrmix> на втором пк установлена windows 10
<astrmix> или может кто знает как вылечить диск из raw системы без потери данных
<andrex> Летели 2 верблюда одине рыжий другой на лево, сколько весит килограм асфальта если ежику 4 ре года?
<astrmix> Я не правильно обьснила ребят ?
<andrex>  проверь диск на ошибки
<astrmix> Знала бы как проверила
<astrmix> мне нужно спасти данные с жесткого там 1,5 ТБ моих фотографий за 6 лет работы
<astrmix> Просто помогите либо из RAW в NTFS вернуть
<mihail_> Хочу вас огорчить но у вас умерла файловая
<andrex> chkdsk буква: /f
<andrex> в винде
<astrmix> Так бог с ним умерла , убунта видет диск
<mihail_> Не факт что вернет
<astrmix> она читает его
<astrmix> показывает файлы
<astrmix> чек диск пробывала
<mihail_> Он может показывать
<mihail_> он может читать
<mihail_> А может и сам контролер умирает
<astrmix> Жесткий начинает щелкать нет нет
<astrmix> Понимаете проблема не в том что спасти жесткий
<astrmix> мне нужно срочно пока он жив вытащить данные
<astrmix> у меня два ноута
<astrmix> оба в сети wi-fi
<mihail_> Если подождешь пять минут
<mihail_> то может найду статью
<astrmix> как мне настроить их что бы на одном рассшарить файлы а на друго копировать
<andrex> !samba
<ubuntuhelp> программа, которая позволяет обращаться к сетевым дискам на различных операционных системах по протоколу SMB/CIFS. Установка и Настройка здесь http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/samba и анг здесь http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html
<astrmix> я установила самбу но она не запускается
<astrmix> она веть должна работать  в графическом режиме ?
<mihail_> http://www.programbeginner.ru/?p=968
<mihail_> Почитай
<linxon> andrex: scp ? :))
<mihail_> я так востанавливал хард
<mihail_> но он потом все равно долго не прожил
<astrmix> Миш мне пофиг на хард мне файлы срочно нужно перекинуть
<astrmix> Есть два ноутбука
<mihail_> о боги
<astrmix> оба в одной сети вайфай
<andrex> читай по ссылке выше чтобот дал
<mihail_> Говорю так файловую систему подымешь
<andrex> все
<astrmix> мне нужно расшарить жесткий который умирает
<mihail_> и скапируешь то что перешло в Raw
<mihail_> а так ты его ушатаешь еще больше
<mihail_> я на этом собаку сьел уже
<andrex> astrmix: в наутилусе в свойствах папки можно через гуи расшаривать еще
<mihail_> файлы доступны для чтения
<mihail_> ?
<mihail_> они открываются
<mihail_> ?
<astrmix> да
<astrmix> открываются
<astrmix> я их вижу  их могу копировать
<astrmix> перенести
<astrmix> но проблема в том что на 1 ноуте жесткий маленький
<astrmix> а на втором большой
<andrex> linxon: windows умеет scp?
<linxon> не ну можно во так
<linxon> 1 это зайти с live cd
<astrmix> а вот samba  понять не могу какие команды что делать
<linxon> установить ssh сервер
<astrmix> я ее установила
<astrmix> а дальше что
<andrex> выше ссылка емае
<linxon> и потом подключиться уже клиентом
<linxon> FileZIlla например
<linxon> чтобы по sftp все перекинуть
<andrex> я уже 2 раза сказал что можно сделать но видимо меня не видно)
<mihail_> Да можно напрямую из Thunar захоить на фтп
<astrmix> =))
<mihail_> а по поводу самбы спасибо сам почитаю
<astrmix> Андрей правильно ?
<andrex> хмм
<andrex> да
<astrmix> Вот смотри
<astrmix> я установила самбу
<astrmix> дальше что делать
<astrmix> на втором ноутбуке вин 10
<andrex> открываеш /etc/samba/smb.conf и делаеш как написано тут http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/samba
<astrmix> блин окей пошла лезть в дебри
<mihail_> Хм....
<mihail_> А если тимкой воспользоватся
<linxon> да зачем эта самба
<mihail_> teamViwer
<mihail_> просто на один и второй ноут поставить
<mihail_> и по сетки разшарить
<mihail_> все
<astrmix> а скорость передачи не падет ?
<linxon> куда проще на сломанном ПК загрузиться с live cd
<linxon> установить туда sshd сервер
<mihail_> Не должна если в шлюзе ондном
<astrmix> Линксон , жесткий диск умирающий это диск переносной
<linxon> потом скачать ftp/sftp клиент на дургом компе
<astrmix> 2 ПК (2ноута ) Оба рабочих )
<linxon> аа понятно..
<astrmix> Вот
<linxon> тогда пока не трогай его
<astrmix> он лежит рядом
<linxon> попробуй что-нибудь настроить samba или ftp клиент
<linxon> незнаю
<linxon> что там ребята предлагают
<astrmix> Может я вам доступ дам ?
<astrmix> поможите настроить
<linxon> astrmix: у тебя есть скайп?
<andrex> astrmix: де какое?
<andrex> ща мут выхватит ктото
<astrmix> скайпа нет
<andrex> можно че угодно поднять но нужно ли
<astrmix> Адрей что де какое ?
<andrex> astrmix: оболочка какая?
<andrex> unity gnome etc
<astrmix> оболочка чеого )) кого ))
<astrmix> я 2 дня в убунте )
<andrex> сделай скрин залей на ченить и сюда кинь
<astrmix> скрин чего )
<astrmix> можно по русски )
<linxon> andrex: у нес внешний ЖД полетел
<linxon> у ней*
<astrmix> Во))
<astrmix> Верно
<andrex> linxon: я вкурсе
<andrex> еще капитаны есть?
<mihail_> аххахахахахахахха)))
<andrex> я пытаюсь понять что она загрузила
<astrmix> хахаха
<astrmix> Еще раз пишу что да как
<linxon> его подключить и скинуть
<mihail_> так хорошо
<linxon> да причем тут капитан
<mihail_> Вопрос у тебя справа кружек
<mihail_> ?
<mihail_> или крыса
<mihail_> ?
<mihail_> вернее слева
<mihail_> верху
<astrmix> Есть Windows 10 на 1 ПК  (ноутбук) Есть второй ноутбук с UBUNTU
<mihail_> ну там где убунта стоит
<andrex> потому что можно расшарить без всяких телодвижений
<astrmix> 2 Компьютера
<astrmix> через один я вставлю жесткий диск в убунту (так как он его видит )
<mihail_> Он у тебя переносной
<mihail_> ?
<astrmix> А на второй мне нужно дать доступ к 1 му пк что бы скачать файлы которые он видит в убунту
<astrmix> Жесткий диск переносной
<astrmix> он лежит между двумя ПК
<mihail_> и он не читаемый
<mihail_> верно
 * andrex скрылся
<astrmix> Читается только в убунту
<mihail_> Короче делай так
<mihail_> Берешь
<mihail_> Флешку с загрузочной убунтой
<astrmix> взяла
<mihail_> тыкаешь в тот комп
<mihail_> который рабочий
<mihail_> и тыкаешь туа свой хард
<mihail_> с загрузочника заходишь и копируешь что тебе нужно
<astrmix> пробывала ))
<mihail_> иии что?
<astrmix> На втором ПК в убунту не видит жесткий )
<andrex> модет у тя портам кердык а не винту
<astrmix> Ща вам скажу что он делает
<mihail_> пичаль пичаль беда
<astrmix> Не удалось показать всё содержимое объекта «Новый том»: Ошибка при получении информации о файле «/media/astrmix/Новый том/самоклейка.jpg.tif»: Ошибка ввода/вывода
<astrmix> вот такая фигня )
<mihail_> это на компе
<mihail_> верно
<mihail_> ?
<linxon> :))
<linxon> вы ее запутали
<linxon> а на самом деле вот такая картина
<astrmix> это я сейчас внешний вставила
<mihail_> Linx у тебя есть предложения
<astrmix> пытаюсь на него зайти с убунты
<astrmix> он мне дает
<astrmix> Не удалось показать всё содержимое объекта «Новый том»: Ошибка при получении информации о файле «/media/astrmix/Новый том/самоклейка.jpg.tif»: Ошибка ввода/вывода
<linxon> http://storage5.static.itmages.com/i/16/0220/h_1455990846_3060031_4f29463d3d.png
<astrmix> А захожу с карзины и по удаленном файлу делаю рассположение и он все открывает
<linxon> mihail_: да
<astrmix> Ликсон схема огонь ))
<linxon> хе хе
<mihail_> Короче пусть ставит тимку и копирует
<astrmix> я бы установила убунту на 1 пк или зашла с загрузочной ! НО!!!! не дает он на 1 пе мне открыть жестий
<linxon> понятно
<astrmix> и сколько я с тим вивера буду качать 1,5 ТБ))
<mihail_> Ты дизайнер?
<mihail_> угадал?
<astrmix> ubuntu подерживает тим виер
<linxon> у тебя это дело одним фалом или как?
<astrmix> я фотограф дизайнер
<mihail_> Ааххахаха)
<astrmix> у меня папка архив )
<mihail_> Знакомо)
<mihail_> очень знакомо
<astrmix> =)) ужас как _))  второй раз за год так попадаю ))
<linxon> :)
<astrmix> Только в первом случае убила напрочь жесткий и не спасла 5 свадеб ))
<astrmix> попала на 100к
<mihail_> Это шляпа)) я за 20 минут до конфиренции разбиваю ноут с докладом
<astrmix> Короче ребят
<astrmix> Смотрите
<astrmix> ubuntu подерживает тививер ?
<mihail_> да
<astrmix> кто нибудь может зайти ко мне через тим вивер и настроить гребанную самбу ? )
<astrmix> или shh сервер
<astrmix> Или ПВО ))
<astrmix> Или ядерный снаряд ))
<linxon> с внешним ЖД нужно быть осторожным
<mihail_> Linx
<mihail_> не поможешь?
<astrmix> Линксон поможешь ?
<mihail_> я по сетке
<linxon> astrmix: да, конечно
<mihail_> в линухе не особо
<astrmix> ок пола ставить тим вивер
<linxon> жду
<linxon> я думаю, что лучше открыть приват нам с тобой
<astrmix> ааа
<astrmix> Так а пока я качаю убунту
<astrmix> ой вивер
<astrmix> вы мне можете подсказать в убунту можно поменть кнопки местами )
<astrmix> свернуть закрыть  и т.д )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> вчера узнал что на dvd в моем ноуте есть относительно свежая прошивка. Скачал, там бинарник и exe прошивальщик. А как быть если нет винды?
<andrex> https://youtu.be/2wt2dq3v9pY
<andrex> я уже без понятия просто как еще обьяснить ей как расшарить папку)
<astrmix> все )) спасибо огромное Юре сделал все быстро и качественно )
<Admin1488> https://s.mail.ru/5X13Pdbz7jRk/img-2016-02-20-22-28-35.png
<Admin1488> как вам такой вопрос
<andrex> ответ в последнем комменте
<Admin1488> =)))
<Admin1488> там тролинг ща норм
<Admin1488> троллинг*
<astrmix> =)
<Sergey_IT> Admin1488, если почитать форум убунту, там и не такое встретишь
<Admin1488> Sergey_IT: :)
<zxcASD123> hi
<zxcASD123> Есть кто живой?
<Admin1488> да
<Admin1488> привет
<zxcASD123> 88!
<zxcASD123> привет
<Admin1488> )
<zxcASD123> ;)
<astrmix> +
#ubuntu-ru 2016-02-21
<perat> ауууу
<wendalinru> (15:13:19) https://www.linux.org.ru/news/linux-general/12374280
<wendalinru>  Важная новость о взломе сайта Linux Mint
<mayday> кому важная ?:)
<Pinguine> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<VanLivingston> exit
<wane5> hi everyone
<wane5> у меня тут иконка дропбокса в панели приказала долго жить на xubuntu 14.04, у кого нибудь было что то подобное недавно?
<wane5> интересненько тут у вас)
<wane5> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
#ubuntu-ru 2017-02-13
<andrex> урурутра челоеки
<xrider> всем привет
<xrider> как избавиться от постоянного ввода "sudo"?
<UNIm95> xrider: никак. это ради твоей безопасности.
<rapidsp> сделать алиасы для любимых команд в .bashrc
<b1ackc0d3r> Стоит посмотреть конфиг sudo
<rapidsp> не совсем понимаю, чем нужно заниматься, чтобы постоянно sudo требовалось :)
<andrex> !sudoers
<ubuntuhelp> sudoers - список пользователей, с указанием того, что они могут выполнять. http://www.opennet.ru/man.shtml?topic=sudoers&category=5&russian=0
<andrex> !sudo
<ubuntuhelp> sudo — команда для запуска программ с привилегиями суперпользователя (root). Более подробную информацию Вы можете найти на https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo . Sudo для !GUI приложений: !Gksu (Gnome, XFCE), !Kdesudo (KDE).
<andrex> удали судо че)
<andrex> оставь su
<andrex> ))
<andrex> не прийдется вводить су
<andrex> судо
<xrider> ну хоть так)
<xrider> спасиб
<xrider> может просто есть фича типа запустить консоль от админа
<xrider> и тогда судо не пришлось бы вводить
<rapidsp> есть
<andrex> ты просто не читаеш нифига
<andrex> sudo --help
<andrex> man sudo
<andrex> etc
<andrex> @devoice
<SergeyIT> ку, с 13-м, понедельник
<andrex> 13 понедельника ууууу
<artus> ня
<xrider> а че тут все молчат
<artus> правила такие
<UNIm95> xrider: речь - серебро, молчанье - золото.
<xrider> а че никто не любит серебро
<xrider> группа серебро есть, там девушки красивые
<xrider> всем борща пацаны!
<JohnDoe_71Rus> В драйверах r600/radeonsi добавлена поддержка ещё не поступивших в продажу графических карт AMD Polaris12. Появилась возможность обработки H.264 уровня 5.2 через движки VCE. Внесена порция оптимизаций производитетельности;
<JohnDoe_71Rus> надабрать!
<andrex> а яб погодил так пока мажоры не обкатают на себе)
<andrex> а потом брать) мб
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, нафига?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ну как же. острие прогрессу
<andrex> воть райзен еще мона взять который серверный гг
<andrex> и раскачигарить его до 3 ггц
<andrex> короый 32 потока
<JohnDoe_71Rus> взять пукалку размером с кредитную карточку и потреблением 2 Вт и что бы обязательно все последние новинки на макс настройках летали
<andrex> встал с утра и мир пересобрал 20 раз)
<andrex> прикол то в том что навинки на макс мне нафиг ненужны)
<andrex> новинки на макс i5 потянет
<andrex> с какимнить 1060
<andrex> да даже с 980
<andrex> вобщем для игрулей нафиг ненужен комп с тучей ведер и мега картой
<andrex> за пол ляма
<andrex> хватит и тыщ 30 50
<andrex> а кто то и ваще шелезками 2012 года довольствуется купив игро коробку и ломая пальцы об жостик)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> https://habrastorage.org/getpro/habr/post_images/b17/b6b/017/b17b6b0177ee0724727f83fd9d1edeba.jpg такую внешнюю коробку
<JohnDoe_71Rus> https://geektimes.ru/post/258298/
<artus> andrex, ммм, для совсем обхохотатцо, в играх топовые процы за туеву хучу денег обходят даже копеешные ксеоны :D и да, им, таким несчастным по силам вывезти на себе даже что-то уровня rx480 :) и это бюджетные модели без мегаразгона
<artus> :)
<artus> блин, засада, аирдроит не умеет прибивать смски на дроиде 6м :(
<artus> правов не хватаит, негадяй
<JohnDoe_71Rus> зачем прибивать смс
<artus> нуу, чистить с компа завалы из 200+ всякого мусора в смс всяко удобнее чем с телефонки
<JohnDoe_71Rus> оно само не удаляет сильно давние сообщения?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а с телефонки натыкал  в списке кучу и прибил разом
<artus> а ещее для меня стало открытием что в 6м дроиде траблы с работой с сдкартой. тоесть низя тупо через левую приложуху просто насрать на карточку тоннами аудиокнижек. прафф не хватает
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, мне мышой удобнее рулить )) да и давние, не давние, мне нужно ненужные прибивать, а порой нужные по пару лет лежать. в виде бекапа телефона ил еще какой инфы что пересылали
<JohnDoe_71Rus> через es explorer по ftp закидывал и читал с карты все что надо
<JohnDoe_71Rus> правда он испортился. разжирел
<artus> не, там с 5й версии разграничение в правах приложух, и типа левые не имеют права по вайвай к доступу сд карты, если она в качестве носителя выбрана, может проканает если онли на аппарат и формат под трубу, но чую что она децл
<artus> шифруетцо и фиг где потом прочтетцо. кароче нужно читать чего там наворотили :D
<JohnDoe_71Rus> я не расширял карту. просто вставил старую
<andrex> https://github.com/klange/toaruos/releases
<artus> andrex, чего это?
<andrex> новый ось
<JohnDoe_71Rus> реферат-ос
<andrex> сочинение ос
<andrex> черновик ос
<andrex> о
<artus> andrex, ммм, а чего на чем и вобще в чем интересность?
<UNIm95> JohnDoe_71Rus: Хз. у меня в Bitfeinix prodigy сидит мамка для HM57 Core i5-460M. единственное в чем затык: Этот процессор не умеет более 8гб рам
<UNIm95> Хотя хотел поменять железяку на Atom C2000 с 64гб ecc рам а в корпус напихать 12 винчестеров для приватного облака
<UNIm95> А тут эта ошибка с процами от интел
<andrex> на си
<andrex> ++
<andrex> да обычная не доделка аля посикс со своим ядром
<andrex> еще один никс
<JohnDoe_71Rus> UNIm95: не читал что за ошибка. через n лет карета превращается в тыкву?
<UNIm95> JohnDoe_71Rus: Да. Через 1,5 года оборудования enterprise класса дохнет. Даже нет возможности нормального ремонта.
<UNIm95> Причем проблема массовая
<UNIm95> а эти атом С2000 ставились на материнки у которых 16 SATA/SAS портов
<UNIm95> для NAS/iSCSI хранилищ
<UNIm95> или для сотовых вышек
<Sergey_IT> ух
<artus> Sergey_IT, что, совсем?
<Sergey_IT> тяжелый день 13-ое (
<artus> Sergey_IT, угу, неправильная пятница :)
<Sergey_IT> пятница - это проблемы не наши
<JohnDoe_71Rus> минтруд напомнил о выходных днях на след неделе
<SigmaTel> В какой-то степени можете меня поздравить: путём редактирования initrd.gz я смог добиться запуска Wi-Fi на BCM4312 в mini.iso
<SigmaTel> Так что, Cygwinн
<SigmaTel> Cygwin не всегда бесполезен*
<SigmaTel> Очпеатка. XD
<Sergey_IT> так напиши на форум, может кому пригодится
<SigmaTel> Sergey_IT: да я боюсь, сегодня уже пальцы не доберутся.
<Sergey_IT> а завтра уже не будет?
<SigmaTel> В смысле "не будет"?
<elias_ask> чё как? :)
<elias_ask> Глупый вопрос, но спрошу как есть.
<elias_ask> Вот я на убунте уже 3 года
<elias_ask> А что бы такого сисадминского покурить?
<elias_ask> Так то нагуглить я могу много чего
<elias_ask> Интересует мнение основанное на опыте
<Sergey_IT> SigmaTel, не бери в голову, так - черный юмор (
<Sergey_IT> elias_ask, книжки почитать
<elias_ask> Во
<elias_ask> и я про то
<SigmaTel> Sergey_IT, шутник, блин %)
<elias_ask> Мне бы автора кто подсказал
<Sergey_IT> не знаю, программерское только читал (
<elias_ask> опять блуждать в потемках :)
<elias_ask> ещё вопрос(кто по нику не понял, я тут как раз вопросы задавать тусуюсь)
<elias_ask> C# / Python / C++
<Sergey_IT> гугель больше знает
<elias_ask> Стоит ли начать с того что легче(пайтон), сразу взяться за крутяк(сипипи) или остановиться на чем то сбалансированом(сишарп)?
<elias_ask> Гугель не передает личных впечатлений от изучения, я проверял :)
<SigmaTel> elias_ask: ага, "Google, а тебе что нравится: C++ или Python?" XD
<elias_ask> :)
<artus> elias_ask, начни с курения absg
<elias_ask> Окей, Google
<Sergey_IT> Почитай для начала "Системное программирование в линукс" Р.Лав
<artus> админскее некуда :)
 * artus в очередной раз не осиливает добратцо до Лутца :(
<Sergey_IT> а язык не имеет значения, используй тот, который оптимальнее для решения конкретной задачи
<artus> ну или который знаешь :)
<elias_ask> absg - Adult Bible Study Guide??? %)
<artus> Sergey_IT, я вот раздолбай такой таак ниодин и не осилил :( правда это не мешает мне писать скрипты и даже ломать защиту в некоторых прогах :D
<artus> elias_ask, ну можеш и с нее начать :) но я про адвансед баш скриптинг гайд :)
<Sergey_IT> когда знаешь один (Си, к примеру) остальные понять не проблема
<artus> Sergey_IT, а я вот наперекор всем попробую начать с питона. хотя си вроде как актуальнее в моих вопросах, но чую пойдет тяжелее :(
<Sergey_IT> мне проще на си написать, чем на скрипте, для своих задач
<Sergey_IT> питон пробовал изучить, но не понял, зачем он мне, и забил
<artus> хотяяяя... Sergey_IT серееежаааа, а ежели я таки осилю начать изучение, моожно будет тебя попинывать на предмет глупых вопросов? :)
<Sergey_IT> питона я не знаю (, а Си так, средненько уже
<Sergey_IT> много нового в нем появилось
<artus> угуу, нигадяи :)
<Sergey_IT> http://www.spbk-spo.com/Professional/matematika_i_informatika/Lav_Linux_syst.pdf
<Sergey_IT> ну так в С++ вообще невозможно разобраться теперь (
<Sergey_IT> MS там столько гадостей навводило, жуть
<artus> не, c++ мне по сути нафиг не нужно. пока что максимум - это общение с железом, а тут вроде как С правит балом.
<Sergey_IT> так на С++ можно и Си вызовы использовать
<Sergey_IT> я и Дельфи Си модули использовал
<elias_ask> Во, за ссылку отдельное спасибо, теперь будет что в автобусе почитать :)
<Sergey_IT> ГУИ проги можно на Qt писать, а с железом Си использовать
<artus> я не спорю, даже в ардуиносреду можно сишные модули полноценные инклудить, но ежели все тоже самое на чистом си переписать - то вроде как места до 40-50% освободитцо, и производитешльность повыше )
<artus> elias_ask, я скажу больше, праактически абсолютно любую автоматизацию на линухе можно изобразить на баше с использованием необходимых утилит из реп ))
<artus> и это без знания языков програмирования как таковых. но с другой стороны - начинаешь понимать чего же там в коде хотели изобразить :D не во всяком, но в общих чертах уже позволяет ориентироватцо :D
<Sergey_IT> на питоне это удобнее, но не верю я в модные языки, баш может действительно надежнее
<artus> кароче для админста адин фиг начинать с адвансед баш скриптинг )
<artus> Sergey_IT, можный это пехапеее, ненаадо вот тут )
<Sergey_IT> http://web.opennet.ru/docs/RUS/bash_scripting_guide/
<artus> особо упорные на php даже обвязки для астериска делают, при том что их извращения рещаютцо парой однострочников на баше, не говоря уже о питоно-перло-подставить_нужное
<Sergey_IT> писал я на пхп - жуткий язык, да и обратной совместимости нет
<Sergey_IT> у Си есть
<artus> а я его так и не понял , каак то по первому взгялду все через задницу показалось, прям сплошной костыль на костыле
<artus> хотя я не спец нифига, но вот как то так ощущаетцо, может я и н еправ конечно
<Sergey_IT> после асма - Си очень логичен, он и был сделан для замены асма
<Sergey_IT> кстати и паскаль тоже простой после Си )
<artus> да после С любой простой по ходу :D
<Sergey_IT> фортран проще был -  4 часа теории, 4 практики - и ты программист ) (проверил на себе)
<artus> ууу, что, прям вот дествительно? :D
<Sergey_IT> да )
<artus> мне просто всю охоту паскалем каак отбили в студенчестве, так я и разуверился :D
<Sergey_IT> реально - могу рассказать историю
<artus> давааайййй, хочу многабуквввв ))
<Sergey_IT> мы изучали Алгол-60 (на паскаль похож
<Sergey_IT> и на БЭСМ-4 считали
<artus> ухх магамашина
<Sergey_IT> в 80-ом появилась у нас pdp-11 своя, пригласили спеца помочь (препод, который нам алгол давал)
<Sergey_IT> помог пользоваться, собрать компилятор фортрана. Я его и попросил научить фортрану... он мне и сказал про 4 часа + 4 часа.
<artus> Sergey_IT, а применимость в нынешних реалиях какова?
<Sergey_IT> так и вышло, книжку почитал (описание фортрана4 в поставке компа было, толстая книга на аглицком, которого я не знал), почитал, в примерах все объяснено подробн
<Sergey_IT> о
<Sergey_IT> написал первую маленькую прогу и все пошло как по маслу ))
<Sergey_IT> сейчас фортран неподъемный
<Sergey_IT> совсем другой язык
<artus> но на то время у тебя за плечами уже был каак минимум один язык, и разнообразие оных было далеко от нынешних россыпей как понимаю?
<Sergey_IT> это да, для диплома прогу на алголе написал
<Sergey_IT> но языков тогда уже хватало
<artus> ну значит далеко не 4ре часа :) хотя всеже как понимаю для усвоения был проще в плане того что наврено была типовая труктурра, если так можно выразитцо и набор типовых инструкций на все случаи жизни :)
<artus> Sergey_IT, но явно не такой зоопарк как сейчас, когда упоротцо можно только от листинга оных :D начиная с брейнфака и заканчивая я даже не знаю чем :D
<artus> хотя в главе перамиды по прежнему наверно асм должен стоять
<Sergey_IT> не, реально 4 часа и можно писать проги...
<artus> Sergey_IT, ммм, а если вот совсем с ноля, то сколько добавить нужно?
<Sergey_IT> коллега с нуля научился за неделю где-то
<Sergey_IT> он никогда не программировал
<artus> о, ну вполне значит, тоесть если есть хоть каакое то понятие но отсутствуют как таковые знания то дня 2-3 на формирование первичных навыков а дальше только познание дцена и всех нюансов. крутооо
<Sergey_IT> он через 3 года по моделированию процессов в п/п приборах кандидатскую защитил, проги сам писал
<artus> и это как понимаю уже далеко не молодой мозг, пластичный в плане обучения и жадный к накоплению знаний. прям оочень достойно
<Sergey_IT> теоретик только помогал с формулами
<artus> эхх, а я двоешник даже школьный курс математики забыл :(
<Sergey_IT> когда он начинал ему 37 было
<artus> оо, так у меня еще чутка времени есть :D
<Sergey_IT> то есть 27
<artus> нету :D
<artus> хотя чего нету, ееесть, голова есть, учюсь фигово нооо через асоциативный ряд и лисностное понимание доходит быстрее чем тупая зубрежка, таак что еще не все потеряно )
<Sergey_IT> запутался окончательно, 37 однако (в калькуляторе сосчитал :()
<artus> *ч
<artus> во, знать таки есть :D
<Sergey_IT> я как раз аглицкий изучать начал ) (в 30-ть)
<artus> Sergey_IT, и какого уровня достиг?
<Sergey_IT> плохо знаю (, основы изучил. Французский лучше знал.
<artus> из разряда понимать понимаю но в ответку смогу сформаровать фразу ответа позже и то по вдохновению или хуже?
<Sergey_IT> я также )
<artus> о, знать я в более выигрышном положении, ибо язык опять же не учил, все больше интуитивно :D арр, бесит то что если бы планомерно занялся изучением чего либо - то есть же потенциал, нооо велигая лень все планы рушит :D
<Sergey_IT> но, когда заграницей, через неделю более-менее осваиваешься
<artus> вобщем нужно превозмагать
<artus> за границей не считовооо :D у меня сестра после месяца проживания в испании, до этого не знавшая язык от слова вообщеее, потом неделю только адаптировалась к родному :D
<Sergey_IT> нет - практика просто нужна, язык - ради языка - это для гуманитариев
<artus> не говоря уже о том что от преподавательници испанского сплошные колы получала, за свои вечные исправленяи и глумления над давече выпустившимся по сути еще студиозисом не имевшего практики с носителями оного :D
<artus> а так то да, практика, да ежели еще с носителями - то спору нет :)
<Sergey_IT> с носителями можно - это если они на классическом говорят.... а вот если их в пабе послушаешь, то поймешь, что ничего не понимаешь
<Sergey_IT> был в компании англичанина, шотландца и ирландца, каждый говорил на своем языке и все (кроме меня) все понимали )))
<artus> нуу, в пабе, да если еще и сам под алкоголем - то там вообще с язызком за пару часов без знания можно разобратцо :D
<Sergey_IT> под алкоголем, кстати, проще
<Sergey_IT> а в деловой обстановке говорили прям как по учебнику - все понятно
<artus> каак товарищ говорил - с поляком после ннного количества выпитого вообше небыло никакого языкового барьера :D правда что украинский что польский - по сути ооочень рядом-близко стоящие :)
<Sergey_IT> вообще с языками интересно. С женой в Швейцарии встретили бабулю, в 67г. вышла замуж и уехала из Питера в ту деревню. Русский уже не понимала. Я очень удивился
<artus> арр, пив кончился, пичаль :(
<Sergey_IT> ночью вредно
<Sergey_IT> но могу послать, давай адрес )
<artus> да смысл, то которое хорошее  и будет в самый раз - у вас не водитцо :) засим наверно хватил расслаблятцо :) да и ночь понятие сильно растяжимое. когда ложишься спать в 6ти утра - то можно допустить что счас лишь только   вечер
<artus> :D
<Sergey_IT> у нас все водится )
<Sergey_IT> пора спать, пока )
<artus> Sergey_IT, так, ты и таак один из немногих с кем бы я грамм 50 чего нить забористого пропустил :D таакшта того
<artus> уот, сбижал до пожелания добрых снофф, ужсс же
#ubuntu-ru 2017-02-14
<xrider> всем борща пацаны!
<aleksei`> всем утра
<|cub|> морген
<SergeyIT> ку
<lynxer> Всем привет. Прошу помощи с Virt Manager. Не могу настроить интеграцию буфера обмена между системой-хозяином (Kubuntu) и системой-гостем (Kali, тоже Debian-based). Искал решение в гугле, толковой инструкции не нашёл. Нашёл совет поставить spice-vdagent в систему-гость. Не
<lynxer> помогло. Что делать, чтоб интеграция буфера обмена таки заработала?
<Sergey_IT> к
<Sergey_IT> у
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ehlo
<Sergey_IT> евчера
<artus> чюлавеекииии :)
<Sergey_IT> тут зомби только (
<artus> а что, зомби не чюлавеки чтоли? задеш борьбу за права зомбей :D
<Sergey_IT> не, у виртуальных правов нету (
<artus> ну виртуальных нужно из плюсомета добивать :)
<Sergey_IT> я и говорю - правов нету ))
<artus> ну они вполне могут покочивряжитцо :D
<Sergey_IT> ты уже давно никого не плюсометил.... вот помню раньше было ))
<Sergey_IT> помню меня за разговоры о Си прибивали )
<artus> да смысла упарыватцо на онли бубунтунторазговоры. это во времена пика роста популярности имело хоть какой-то смысл, сейчас же пофиг о чем говорить :D гдавное чтоб хоть рамки приличия выдерживались :)
#ubuntu-ru 2017-02-15
<true_bunta> Всем привет.
<true_bunta> Подскажите пожалйста. kubuntu 16.04 amd64. Диспетчер драйверов даже не пытается ничего искать. Кто-нибудь сталкивался с подобным и как решали?
<true_bunta> P.S. могу установить все, что нужно с консольки, но хочу задействовать именно эту графическую приблуду.
<true_bunta> Местный магази н приложений тоже не работает
<true_bunta> В консольке пишет No frame loaded
<andrex> че он тебе там должен найти? америку?
<andrex> или пупок
<true_bunta> andrex: Список устройств, на которые возможно установить проприетарные драйвера, а так же сами драйвера
<andrex> ....
<andrex> ну уменя никогда ненаходи) и ваще его нет)
<true_bunta> andrex: Да собсно фиг с ним. Проблемы с магазином приложений танцуют с того же
<andrex> находил ток на видяху интеловскую, внезапно
<true_bunta> No frame loaded. Не нашел откуда проблема эта
<andrex> хммм а у тя там не нува случаем?
<true_bunta> Нет
<andrex> ну тогда я фз
<true_bunta> На видеокарту поставил дрова. И одна проблема отпала. А это осталось
<andrex> с libgl видимо фигня какаято
<andrex> либо с определением крана
<xrider> ВСЕМ БОРЩА ПАЦАНЫ!
<aleksei`> утра всем
<|cub|> морген
<rapidsp> круг замкнулся
<SergeyIT> ку
<rapidsp> а как папку в самбе расшарить?
<rapidsp> всю башку сломал
<rapidsp> только админ может зайти. обычный юзер идет лесом. никакие valid users не работают
<aleksei`> и гугл не помог?
<rapidsp> ну по образу и подобию вроде конфиги брал :)
<rapidsp> valid users = testvm
<rapidsp>    browseable = yes
<rapidsp>    read only = yes
<rapidsp> вот че еще надо? :)
<aleksei`> ну как бы путь до папки надо ещё
<JohnDoe_71Rus> и самого юзверя в самбе завести
<rapidsp> путь есть
<aleksei`> юзер?
<rapidsp> cd на него работает
<|cub|> только хотел спросить про юзера в самбе)
<rapidsp> юзер и в passwd есть и в smbpasswd
<|cub|> а что сама самба говорит?
<aleksei`> права на саму директорию
<JohnDoe_71Rus> хочу в отпуск, говорит :)
<aleksei`> ))
<rapidsp> вот права на директорию у меня тоже подозрение
<|cub|> о, дали добро на обновление еще одного тазика
<aleksei`> в [global] смотри, там security=user должно быть
<aleksei`> эмм, что забыл ещё? ) directory mask наверное )
<aleksei`> и не мешало бы в var/log/samba заглянуть, может что полезного написанно там
<rapidsp> ок
<JohnDoe_71Rus> man smb.conf забыл :)
<aleksei`> это да!!!
<aleksei`> надо срочно идти обедать, мозги не работают уже )
<rapidsp> ну ману час читал, но максимум только четверть :)
<rapidsp> там чет как война и мир. на пенсию выйду, начну читать ))
<rapidsp> вот каждый раз неделю мучаюсь, чтобы расшарить. ибо раз в год нкжно :)
 * aleksei` обедать
<artus> утрр
 * |cub| обожает обновляться с 10 до 16
<SergeyIT> rapidsp, я помучался с правами и забил, благо я один по самба хожу... закрыл всем остальным доступ, по ФТП ходят
<|cub|> а что с ними мучаться?
<rapidsp> короче у меня этот юзер локально в эту папку нормально ходит, но вот его не пускает на одну из папок выше
<SergeyIT> да вот, приходилось мучаться, как новый lts ставишь, так в самба что-то новое
<rapidsp> может изза этого?
<|cub|> а чего пользователь должен ходить выше шары которая ему дана?
<|cub|> так это нормально при апгрейдах))
<|cub|> мой апгрейд как раз на мускуле обломался
<rapidsp> а чем бы в консоли аутентификацию в самбе проверить?
<rapidsp> может у меня гуи глючит
<|cub|> smbclient
<|cub|> mount)
<rapidsp> на ls ругается NT_STATUS_ACCESS_DENIED listing \*
<|cub|> покажи [global] и часть шары из конфига. проверь права, пересоздай пользователя в самбе
<rapidsp> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24000723/
<|cub|> с коментами то зачем?)
<|cub|> вроде выглядит нормально.
<|cub|> на хосте пользователь testvm нормально заходит в директорию?
<rapidsp> да
<rapidsp> и немного выше
<|cub|> в pdbedit -L пользователь есть?
<rapidsp> да testvm:1001:
<|cub|> smbpasswd -e testvm
<|cub|> smbpasswd testvm
<rapidsp> ланн... ftp мучить буим
<rapidsp> видимо всетаки нужен доступ к верхней директории
<rapidsp> с фтп ровно то же :)
<rapidsp> короче ФС убил вебмином :)
<artus> аххахаа, так тебе и надо, ибо нефиг использовать жопорукое поделие :)
<artus> уж сколько лет твердят о том что упоротей ломалки системы не придумали, нет, продолжают жрать это говно
<artus> rapidsp, если хочетцо кнопкодавства, есть же Ajenti в конце то концов
<rapidsp> ну мне сегодня надо както отдать 30гиг с компа
<rapidsp> а как это сделать не представляб :)
<artus> scp в руки и сливай ) sftp и понеслась, в чем проблума ?
<artus> да фтп поднимаетцо за 3 минуты, это с поиском готового конфига под vsftpd
<artus> просто его конфигурить ваааще ненадо, пару опций включить и фсе , в одном несчастном конфиге
<rapidsp> ну фтп пускает в хом, а там места нет
<artus> rapidsp, http://linuxru.org/linux/29 на, хоть укурись до просвещения :D
<rapidsp> теперь в смонтированный диск доступ строго под рутом
<artus> права назначить слабо? )
<rapidsp> не назначаются
<rapidsp> вопросики вместо прав
<artus> rapidsp, https://debian.pro/72 вот даже более адекватно )
<artus> rapidsp, эмм, а ты через что назначаешь то? каакие вопросики?
<rapidsp> chown chmod
<artus> весь процес описывай, телепатить лень
<rapidsp> фублин чмод 774 помог
<artus> mount /dev/четотам /mnt/data && chown user:user /mnt/data && chmod -R 755 /mnt/data
<artus> наркоман, 774 тебе зачем? )
<rapidsp> хз
<artus> и юзер должен быть в группе имеющей право писать . с такой раздачей прав чего сразу на 777 ?
<rapidsp> ну у меня хозяин user. чтобы user2 имел доступ его надо в группу user?
<artus> я линк на линуксру дал, там расписано с раздачи прав, создания дерикторий, и иже с ним.
<artus> жа
<rapidsp> ок
<rapidsp> с утра открываю доступ к файлику по smb )
<rapidsp> зато народ развлекся :)
<artus> хош вобще отхохотатцо? ну прям совсем совсем ? :D
<artus> rapidsp, python -m SimpleHTTPServer в дериктории с фаулом который раздать надо введи :D
<artus> хотя у меня для быстрого старта вобще есть alias ftpstart='python /home/artus/bin/ftpserver.py -wp 2121' :D
<artus> [/home/artus]% ftpstart
<artus> /home/artus/bin/ftpserver.py:590: RuntimeWarning: write permissions assigned to anonymous user.
<artus>   RuntimeWarning)
<artus> Serving FTP on 0.0.0.0:2121
<artus> rapidsp, http://itmages.ru/image/view/5472895/25c7853e
<artus> вобщем чего там можно пол дня настраивать - непонятно :D
<rapidsp> ну вот сейчас с нуля настроил самбашару. вроде завелось :)
<rapidsp> хз че было :)
<artus> хмм, какая странность, при запущенных торрентах, чет не хочет в браузере видявка проигрыватцо :( странно
<artus> оммм, прчием даже есои торенты в простое O_o
<JohnDoe_71Rus> товарищ майор не может решить что смотреть. твой видявка или торренты
<artus> ох уж эти майоры
<UNIm95> artus: у тебя роутер лох. Или в настройках торрента слишком дофига соединений включено
<UNIm95> В результате висят много открытых соединений, которые обслуживатся NAT
<UNIm95> а нат программный и подвешивает проц роутера
<artus> UNIm95, да сфигли , видео кешируетцо ашш со свистом, роутер без запинок гигабит сожрать может, проосто на закешированном видео ютуба, при даже отсутствии пиров как таковых не хочет воспроизводитцо в тытубе видео :(
<artus> UNIm95, ну праавда у меня это происходит при запущенном пирфликсе. может он чего в картине мироздания ломает :(
<UNIm95> artus: Напомни: откуда ты?
<artus> киев
<UNIm95> Значит роскомхрень не мешает
<UNIm95> Может провайдер какую-то фигню творит?
<artus> нее, буфер заполняетцо без проблем, кеширует на 3 минуты сразу. причем просто пролистывает по кадрам уже загруженное, проосто ютуп не работает на воспроизвидение. торенты  потушил, пирфликс докачал и не грузит сеть аааще, но
<artus> не играет, если потушу - запуститцо гад такой
<artus> угу, сразу же
<UNIm95> Что такое прифликс?
<artus> peerflix
<artus> скармливаеш ему торрент или магнет - и он сразу запускает на проигрыш видявку.
<UNIm95> Так он на node.js
<UNIm95> эта веб-фигня может висеть и фигзнает что делает
<artus> вобщем в использовании есть нюанс походу :D
<UNIm95> Вроде deluge умеет качать файл по порядку
<artus> ну я кубитторентом пользуюсь обычно, там вроде тоже есть порядковость. вобщем это мелочи уже, не столь критичные
<UNIm95> На мой взгляд даже ява приложения работают быстрее и надежнее чем веб-хрень-ноль
<artus> мне вот одного не хватает, мне бы по меню на правом клике добавить бы поиск не только по гуглу, но и по нужным мне сайтам, и воткнуть бы облаботчик на качалку с запуском видео по магнету или торенту. гипотетииически можно
<artus> воткнуть обвязку с каким нить влешготом который будет на арию заворачивать, а уже с нее в плеерку. вобщем надо думать
#ubuntu-ru 2017-02-16
<xrider> d
<xrider> всем БОРЩА ПАЦАНЫ!
<JohnDoe_71Rus> xrider: на те в борщ!
<aleksei`> утра всем
<|cub|> утры
<xrider> ало
<artus> утр
<fobo7> Добрый вечер, не могу создать раздел home
<fobo7> http://img-host.org.ua/images/p70216194755.jpg
<fobo7> не активен +
<fobo7> не подскажите почему?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> fobo7: сколько на диске примари разделов?
<fobo7> JohnDoe_71Rus, уже поставил
<JohnDoe_71Rus> В msdos можно только 4
<fobo7> было 2 primari
<fobo7> ntfs
<JohnDoe_71Rus> и ты еще сделал 2 примари swap и sda4
<fobo7> один swap
<fobo7> +основной раздел
<JohnDoe_71Rus> они тоже примари
<JohnDoe_71Rus> почему такой размер swap?
<fobo7> написал от фанаря
<fobo7> 2.5 гига
<fobo7> а сколько должно быть?
<artus> а памяти сколько?
<artus> по мне так выше 8ми смысла делать нету ))
<JohnDoe_71Rus> если пользовать hibernate то swap >= ram
<artus> fobo7, а зачем тебе заморочка с разбивкой и выносом хомяка? делай корень и свап если приспичило и не заморачивайся. бекапить пофигу если что ) раздел или дерикторию )
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, а нафиг гибернейт. в слип улетает и без него, а вечно в гибернации сидеть - по мне так изврат :)
<artus> *без свапа
<JohnDoe_71Rus> я нубук хибернечу. чуть быстрей включается. хотя ты не выключаешь "а нафиг" и экран просто лочишь
<artus> ну иногда на клавиатурке жамкаю кнопашку слип, он отключаетцо :) только на системнике бесяче мигает светик :) ну и стартует только с нажатия павер кнопки, ибо по ходу совсем отрубаетцо )
<artus> ну на клавиатуру точно не реагирует
<JohnDoe_71Rus> вот, а у меня не мигает
<JohnDoe_71Rus> в бивисе wake on keyboard?
<Sergey_IT> вечера
#ubuntu-ru 2017-02-17
<aleksei`> всем утра
<artus> хватит спать нигадяииии
<SergeyIT> О, кто-то проснулся! )
<artus> я ниспаль :) просто вы все попряятались, ну я тоже из засады выглядывал )
<andrex> дааа
<SergeyIT> некогда спать - работать надо (
<aleksei`> пятница - напряжный день, однако
<artus> угуу, я ашш запарился фигней страдать, нуужно уже на попойку собиратцо :D
<SergeyIT> пить вредно (много)
<SergeyIT> у нас только что некролог вывесили - скоропостижно (много пил)... ((
<artus> много не люблю, голова от много болит :)
<tagezi> andrex: тык
<Sergey_IT> утра
<Sergey_IT> andrex: утрв
<artus> шоо, опять, да хватит спать уже
#ubuntu-ru 2017-02-18
<andrex> шо опять фринод болтало чтоль....
<JohnDoe_71Rus> шалтай-болтай висел на стене
<kringle> Друзья! Через xandr в Ubuntu 16.04 поменял разрешение с 800x600 на родное 1920x1080 и все отлично работает, но только до перезагрузки, потом опять 800x600. Кто может знает, как закрепить 1920x1080 насовсем?
#ubuntu-ru 2017-02-19
<RADAR_> всем привет
<RADAR_> здесь есть кто ?
<Sergey_IT> никого (
<Sergey_IT> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<eroth> добрый вечер
<eroth> а есть тут живые?
<UNIm95> !ask|eroth
<ubuntuhelp> eroth: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<Sergey_IT> о, живые! )
#ubuntu-ru 2018-02-12
<mandala-la> Hi!
<mandala-la> Ни кто не помнит как называется пакет который подсказывает название пакета если при вводе команды (которая относится к пакету) он не установлен?
<mandala-la> command-not-found package
<JohnDoe_71Rus> на нем убунту запустится https://geektimes.ru/post/298083/ ?
<Neo4> JohnDoe_71Rus: vi?
<Neo4> q - exit if you didn't do changes
<Neo4> :w - write changes
<Neo4> :q! - exit without save changes
<Neo4> JohnDoe_71Rus: do you know vi command?
<Neo4> JohnDoe_71Rus: esc - you go to command mod,
<Neo4> JohnDoe_71Rus: знаешь vi?
<Neo4> JohnDoe_71Rus: do thou know vi?
<Neo4> JohnDoe_71Rus: what is thy editor that thou are using?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> vi это запретная магия. я не знаю
<Neo4> JohnDoe_71Rus: thou can use :normal ZZ for save changes
<JohnDoe_71Rus> russian please. or go to #ubuntu
<Neo4> JohnDoe_71Rus: а что ты используешь? what editor do thou use?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> в консоли? mcedit или как он там встроенный в mc зовется
<Neo4> JohnDoe_71Rus: я никогда не слыла это. I've never heard it
<Neo4> JohnDoe_71Rus: хоршо. well
<Neo4> JohnDoe_71Rus: well done
<Neo4> JohnDoe_71Rus: ты обычный пользоваетль? are thou ordinary user?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://texteditors.org/cgi-bin/wiki.pl?Mcedit
<Neo4> JohnDoe_71Rus: проехали  passed
<Neo4> JohnDoe_71Rus: я хочу vi подучить I want to learn vi
<Neo4> JohnDoe_71Rus: и английский
<Neo4> JohnDoe_71Rus: thou, thy, tis, thee :)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> хочешь? - учи. разрешаю
<Neo4> JohnDoe_71Rus: ок
<Neo4> потихоньку
<tagezi_> JohnDoe_71Rus: современная не запуститься
<tagezi_> старенькая может быть, нужно смотреть поддержку в ядре
<tagezi_> знаю, что 86 были удалены пару лет назад из ядра
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi_: тот проц 8 бит.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> чувак знатно заморочился
<tagezi_> JohnDoe_71Rus: http://dmitry.gr/?r=05.Projects&proj=07.%20Linux%20on%208bit
<tagezi_> JohnDoe_71Rus: вообще, линух на встроеных системах используется, а они до недавнего времени вбольшенстве своем слобопроцесорные были
<aleksei`> утра всем
<tagezi_> утра
<JohnDoe_71Rus> слабопроцессорные, но все равно x86 либо arm в основном
<tagezi_> JohnDoe_71Rus: я тебе ссылку скинул, там мужик запустил убунту на ATmega1284p
<tagezi_> иди читай :) гугл транлит вроде ещё работает
<SergeyIT> 8-)
<Sergey_IT> 8-)
#ubuntu-ru 2018-02-13
<aleksei`> утра
<SergeyIT>  
<objshark>  /msg ubuntuhelp !help
<kosjka> !nick
<ubuntuhelp> Ник на IRC-сервере регистрируется так: /msg nickserv register <password> <e-mail> . Подробнее про регистрацию: http://goo.gl/yHMzS8 http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration >> Валидируйте ник по почте! <<
<kosjka> привет !
<diskin> хай
<kosjka> тут всегда так тихо =) ?
<diskin> почти
<kosjka> кто synergy ставил на ubuntu 16.04?
<kosjka> да вы просто обажаете общение =)
<diskin> видимо никто не ставил, напиши в чем вопрос
<kosjka> да как правильно автозапуск сделать
<diskin> https://askubuntu.com/questions/896654/how-to-get-synergy-to-autostart-at-login-on-ubuntu-16-04
<kosjka> что бы во время старта пк в gdm3 подключалась
<diskin> https://symless.com/forums/topic/2133-ubuntu-1604-start-synergy-before-login/
<diskin> тут по этой теме вроде
<diskin> а у тебя в 16.04 gdm3?
<kosjka> да у меня ubuntu gnom
<kosjka> e
<kosjka> там не то
<kosjka> я это уже пробовал
<kosjka> =)
<diskin> а после логина чтобы запускалось, тебя не устраивает?
<kosjka> клавиатура на столе 2я достала =)
<diskin> http://nixnote.blogspot.ru/2012/02/autostart-synergy-on-debian.html
<diskin> а это? не то?
<kosjka> пробовал это
<kosjka> но что то не робит
<kosjka> не понимаю зачем в # vim /etc/X11/Xsession.d/80synergyc пихать
<kosjka> вопрос а что бы было если бы я тут не зарегистрировался
<kosjka> ?
<diskin> не знаю. надо правила читать )
<kosjka> =)
<diskin> возможно, не смог бы задать вопрос
#ubuntu-ru 2018-02-14
<kosjka> !nick
<ubuntuhelp> Ник на IRC-сервере регистрируется так: /msg nickserv register <password> <e-mail> . Подробнее про регистрацию: http://goo.gl/yHMzS8 http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration >> Валидируйте ник по почте! <<
<spaik> парни есть комп - там вин 10 - как сделать - чтоб к ней могли по рдп подрубится
<artemkyz> Доброго времени суток. Помогите пожалуйста с настройкой iptables
#ubuntu-ru 2018-02-15
<mu442> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<vistefan> Привет
<vistefan> Подскажите, как установить раскладку клавиатуры при загрузке системы на английскую по умолчанию?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=48079 дожили
<diskin> vistefan, привет, разобрался?
<vistefan> Не, спросил и забыл))) На работе просто.
<vistefan> diskin: .
<diskin> бывает. а в чем проблема, логин русскими буквами вводится?
<vistefan> Ну логин у меня автоматический, но когда загружаю систему, обычно сразу что-то делаю в терминале, а по умолчанию русский язык. А гуи что-то не нашёл, как поставить язык по умолчанию, а гуглится дичь.
<Sergey_IT> 8-)
#ubuntu-ru 2018-02-16
<aleksei`> утра всем
<diskin> aleksei`, по тебе можно часы сверять )
<aleksei`> diskin, ну а то, на работу вовремя прихожу )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> хорошая работа с 10 часов
<aleksei`> JohnDoe_71Rus, с 9 утра, с 9 )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> для меня с 10
<aleksei`> л 10 я был бы только рад на работу ходить и желательно до 17 )
<Leagnus> привет!
<Leagnus> поцы, а если ntfs и ext4 партиции будут оба в одном и том же extended разделе,
<Leagnus> боков никаких?
<diskin> вроде нет, а какая разница?
<diskin> это же другой уровень, раздел и файловая система
<UNIm95> Leagnus: все норм. На старом компе так и было. Все работало.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> хехе, напомнили https://i.imgur.com/3Bf0ik6.png
<Leagnus> во как
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ага, наследие
<Sergey_IT> 8-)
#ubuntu-ru 2018-02-17
<Guest60791> ghbdtn dctv
<Guest60791> привет всем
<Guest60791> помогите пошагово раздать инет на 2ю сетевуху
<Guest60791> enp2s0
<Leagnus41> привет!
<Leagnus41> после после sudo apt-get dist-upgrade на Lenovo c Intel и nVidia
<Leagnus41> висят Иксы - могу зайти только в терминал
<Leagnus41> файл /etc/X11/xorg.conf пустой
<JohnDoe_71Rus> думается что дрова надо покрутить из терминала
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а /etc/X11/xorg.conf кажется уже несколько версий подряд пустой
<Leagnus41> переставил гном - всё решиось
<greedy_eti> привет
<pupsed2019> здравствуйте! кто может помочь?
<pupsed2019> ау есть кто?
<cod> привет всем
<codir> тут есь кто?
<codir> ubuntuhelp: кто такой репозиторий?
<codir> тут совсем мертво?
#ubuntu-ru 2018-02-18
<Neo4> Does ubuntu suck?
#ubuntu-ru 2019-02-11
<otmi> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<Sergey_IT> otmi: из Питера?
<otmi> да
<otmi>  /msg ubuntuhelp !nick
<Sergey_IT> земляяяяк! ))
<otmi> ну да ))
<Sergey_IT> нет вопросов вот и тихо
<Sergey_IT> или ответов нет... ктож его знает
<otmi> ясно
<otmi> я вот не так давно с линукс начал знакомиться
<otmi> вопросов масса конечно )
<Sergey_IT> это понятно )
<otmi> даже трудно сказать что спросить
<Sergey_IT> я, когда начинал, сначала толстенную книжку прочитал... поэтому вопросов почти и не было )
<otmi> вот тоже читаю по мере сил
<otmi> как vim заставить подключиться по ftp
<otmi> хочу файлы редактировать у хостера
<Sergey_IT> я консольными редакторами давно не пользуюсь )
<Sergey_IT> http://vim.wikia.com/wiki/Edit_remote_files_locally_via_SCP/RCP/FTP
<otmi> инглишь не знаю, но по ходу придется разбирать хочешь не хочешь )
<otmi> а с переводчиком тяжело доходит
<otmi> спасибо буду изучать
<Sergey_IT> без ингиша никуда... а что, не изучал?
<otmi> курил за сараями
<Sergey_IT> ну так основы же знаешь... а слов надо 500-1000 знать, делов-то
<otmi> ) думаю и основы тоже ...
<Sergey_IT> https://eax.me/vim-commands/
<Sergey_IT> в гугле все можно найти
<otmi> да ищу, я просто думаю что я сильно рано взялся за vim
<Sergey_IT> это да... с перфолент надо было начинать ;)
<otmi> я в детстве видел эти чудо машины и парней в белых халатах )) понять не могу почему в белых халатах работали
<Sergey_IT> чистота и порядок потому что были
<Sergey_IT> дисководы, магнитные ленты негерметизированы были
<otmi> это да, точно, даже не подумал. Отдел вычеслительной техники, мне там распечатали большой маяк, рад был очень.
<otmi> какую книжку посоветуете для старта?
<Sergey_IT> не скажу... я в Дом книги зашел и выбрал - как в библиотеке... а потом отдал кому-то
<otmi> ок
<otmi> доброй ночи
#ubuntu-ru 2019-02-12
<master__> msg nickserv register 171210 m.y.smirnov@gmail.com
<master__> msg nickserv register 171210 m.y.smirnov@gmail.com
<diskin> master__, start messages with /
<diskin> i.e. /msg nickserv ...
<master__> msg nickserv register 171210 m.y.smirnov@gmail.com
<master__> msg nickserv info bionlife
#ubuntu-ru 2019-02-14
<SkyRewir> Всем привет!
<diskin> SkyRewir, привет
<SnakeNN> q
#ubuntu-ru 2019-02-15
<SkyRewir> Ребята всем привет! Можете пожалуйста помочь с несколькими вопросами? Недавно арендовали сервер в другой стране и мне поручили его администрировать, но не знаю с чего начать, выбрал ubuntu server 18.04. Сервер будет работать как файловый сервер, web-
<SkyRewir> хостинг и vpn
<SkyRewir> Всем привет! Есть кто-нибудь в чате?
<andrex> нет никто
<andrex> в телегу топай там 2к человек будут отвечать тебе на твой вопрос)
<SergeyIT> anderx: всех выгнал? )
<anderx> да)
<anderx> ирц сложна и непонятна же
<anderx> все убунтята свалили в телегу
<SergeyIT> "...везущую хворосту воз"?
<SkyRewir> Я не привык отступать перед трудностями
<SkyRewir> С горем пополам смог зарегистрировать IRC:D
<SergeyIT> ну так мы тебе трудности создадим )
<anderx> угу. при том что сложного тут нифига нет. 2 минуты делов. особенное сли перед сием действом почитать доки.
<anderx> SergeyIT: валяй)
<SkyRewir> Неееее ни над:)
<SergeyIT> anderx: так вопросов не видно (
<anderx> чет меса уже 2 раз обновляетсо))
<anderx> за неделю)
<SergeyIT> бывает
<SkyRewir> Я спрашивал возможно ли разбить hdd на дедике до установки OS, не дождался ответа и открыл тему на LORe
<anderx> чето косячат потом патчат мантениры походу
<anderx> ибо rc4 уже))
<anderx> -с
<SergeyIT> а что такое дедик?
<anderx> это SergeyIT ))
<SkyRewir> Dedicated Server выделенный физический сервер
<anderx> SergeyIT: ты незнал что такое дедик за стока лет?
<anderx> афигеть)
<SergeyIT> а зачем он мне? )))
<anderx> ну терминологию хотя бы_
<SergeyIT> у меня все на столах
<anderx> у тебя там ваще дос
<anderx> досих пор местами)
<SkyRewir> Я так понимаю в IRCе самые матёрые ребята сидят)
<anderx> не
<diskin> SkyRewir, а зачем разбивать до установки ОС?
<anderx> динозавры у которых телефона нет))
<SkyRewir> anderx А, вы случаем не администратор на форуме?
<anderx> нет
<anderx> мне неьзя давать такие полномочия. я начинаю тварить этот как его
<anderx> геноцид
<SergeyIT> не дай бог администратор придет (
<SkyRewir> diskin, я просто разбиваю диск на своём ноутбуке для отдельного /home, где-то читал, что для сервера нужен увеличенный swap
<anderx> зачем это?
<SkyRewir> anderx :D
<SergeyIT> если нужен увеличенный свап, значит надо менять "консерваторию"
<anderx> на ноутбуке сервер собрался делать чтоли?
<diskin> так это делается как раз при установке ОС, если только тебе не надо много ОС ставить. но и это можно сделать при установке первой ОС - подготовить место для всего остального
<SkyRewir> SergeyIT, на этом канале нельзя так общаться? Только вопросы по делу? Я просто недавно в IRCе, может надо где-то прочитать?
<anderx> да топик никто досих пор ничетает)
<SergeyIT> мне можно, если андрекса не злить
<anderx> :'-(
<diskin> хехе, я тоже не читал топик. убунта и убунта. канал и канал. какая разница, что там в топике? )
<SkyRewir> SergeyIT, что такое "консерватория"?
<diskin> это то, что напротив обсерватории
<diskin> если поел много плохих консервов в консерватории - то обсерватория напротив! ))
<anderx> diskin: зачем. ненада стока непонятных слов) память кончится)
<diskin> наверно SergeyIT имел в виду то, что если на сервере надо много свопа, то что-то не то с сервером, и надо его менять, или хостера заодно
<diskin> как-то так
<SkyRewir> andexr, нет не на ноутбуке, компания сервер арендовала, мне сказали на настраивай, а я в вопросе администрирования сервера ни в зуб ногой
<anderx> ну и настраивай че там
<anderx> поставил бсд и все
<anderx> ЖВ
<anderx> :D
<anderx> !search server
<ubuntuhelp> Found: mda, ftp server@ftpd, repomirror, ubuntu-sharing, cs, network-cli@server-network, ltsp, mailserver, ubuntu-server@server, samba
<JohnDoe_71Rus> эххх http://www.jvanetsky.ru/data/text/t8/konservatoria/
<anderx> !google
<ubuntuhelp> Google является большим помощником пользователей GNU/Linux Читай: http://www.google.ru/support/websearch/bin/answer.py?answer=35889
<SkyRewir> diskin, т.е сейчас необязательно нужен swap раздел? К примеру я убрал на ноутбуке swap вообще
<SergeyIT> во, андрекс вспомнил - про консерваторию у ЖВанецкого было )
<anderx> на севаке если юзается постоянно диск а еще вдруг начнет свапится то это будет писец
<diskin> SkyRewir, swap нужен, чтобы был. Но лучше, чтобы он просто был, и не использовался
<anderx> и все зависит от задач
<SkyRewir> Я так понял, что консерватория это конфигурационные файлы?
<diskin> забей на консерваторию
<JohnDoe_71Rus> в консоли управления арендованного сервера, должны быть готовые конфиги под разные задачи
<SergeyIT> SkyRewir, я не спец, но очень много тем встречал, когда на сервере начинается непрерывный своп - ответ обычно - менять всё (если это не баг, какой-нибудь)
<SkyRewir> Система по умолчанию разбила hdd на два раздела, 8 Gb отдала под swap остальное забрала под корень, вот я сижу и переживаю за данные, которые будут храниться на сервере
<SkyRewir> JohnDoe_71Rus, искал, ничего подобного там не было
<anderx> а винт один чтоли?
<anderx> рейда нет?
<anderx> и ваще на какие такие цели он нужен. а то я возможно профукал)
<anderx> ну и серваку пофиг где там пользователи
<anderx> обычно их нет) только для некоторых демонов
<anderx> да даже если онии и есть то точно не на 1 винте)
<SkyRewir> anderx, сервер будет использоваться для вэб-хостинга, vpn сети компании и файловое хранилище для сотрудников компании
<anderx> ну и пофиг вобще на пользователей
<anderx> гле они там
<anderx> диск под систему рейд под помойку и все остальное на винте под систему) или на усмотрение
<SergeyIT> я бы на http://sysadmins.ru/ спросил, там же спецы всякие... хотя здесь светлее )
<anderx> SkyRewir: https://debian.pro/category/dadmin колупайся)
<SkyRewir> Спасибо за ссылки, начну изучение
<SkyRewir> Уточните пожалуйста ещё один момент, для того, чтобы предоставить пользователям Windows персональную сетевую папку на сервере, что нужно использовать?
<anderx> домен
<anderx> ну и самба или нфс
<anderx> все яспать нафиг
<SkyRewir> anderx, Спасибо за ответы, доброй
#ubuntu-ru 2019-02-16
<piyavking> активность огонь
<qwefytuoityty> Через программы для регулировки частоты видеокарты для Windows можно эту частоту регулировать если установить программу и запустить через эмуляцию  вроде vine? Есть кто пробовал такое? Сомневаюсь, что такое будет работать, запускаться програм
<qwefytuoityty> ма возможно будет, но регулировать навряд ли. Если установить драйвер nvidia возможность регулировать частоту есть, но пропадает возможность создавать своё разрешение с своей частотой. А сам драйвер не имеет такой настройки для монитора. Без
<qwefytuoityty>  nvidia через xrandr можно создавать свои разрешения и частоты для монитора. С nvidia явной настройки в драйвере нет. А как через иные настройки рабочий варианта я не нашёл.
<qwefytuoityty> У меня для монитора через xrandr выставлена частота 1280x1024 77 Гц
<qwefytuoityty> ubuntu-mate 18.04.2 64
<qwefytuoityty> и 77 работает это придел для монитора жк
<qwefytuoityty> моего монитора
<qwefytuoityty> 1024 c 75 Гц, 1080 с 60 Гц меня не устраивает
<qwefytuoityty> для видеокарты мне надо не повысить частоту, а понизить
#ubuntu-ru 2019-02-17
<dima17502> Уважаемые Убунчане! не получается создать новую тему на сайте https://ubuntu.ru/  вот что выскакивает: Вы уже отправили это сообщение! Возможно, Вы случайно нажали дважды или попытались обновить страницу.  Хотя моей темы в ветке нету
<dima17502> или: Символы, набираемые Вами, не совпадают с символами на изображении.
<dima17502> хотя у  меня никаких изображений не отображаетс
#ubuntu-ru 2020-02-10
<Fat-Zer> ни кто не знает, "Russian Launchpad Translators" team на launchpad'е живая ещё?
<diskin> Fat-Zer, привет, по идее должно быть видно их активность там?
<Fat-Zer> нум, что-то я не вижу, где именно активность группы посмотреть... мейл лист тухлый уже два года... последний апрув члена был в 2018-м... где ещё признаки активности найти я что-то не вижу...
<Fat-Zer> меня собственно интересует войти в неё, чтоб в переводе deluge'а предложения попринимать...
<Fat-Zer> как активность админа посмотреть я тоже что-то не нашёл...
<Fat-Zer> нуда... владелец не появлялся год, а второй админ — три... в общем жизни не обнаружено... печаль-тоска...
<anderx> мертва 100 лет как
<anderx> вроде как была прибита одновлеременно с russianloco лет 10 7 назад
<anderx> р
<Fat-Zer> anderx: спасибо...
#ubuntu-ru 2020-02-15
<vamadir> Привет. Есть проблема со сном на ПК(не ноут). Если запустить систему, но не логиниться. Через какое то время ПК уходит в сон. Как отключить данную фукцию? sleep.conf редактировал не помогло
<diskin> vamadir, привет, забавно, у меня наоборот ноут не засыпает, из-за бага в хроме
<diskin> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-session/+bug/1600622 вот из-за этого
<vamadir> diskin: Ну если я залогинился то нормально. Не засыпает, специально так выставил. А вот если на экране приветсвия Gnome, то уходит в сон
<diskin> vamadir, а что за система? у меня вообще нет такого файла на 18.04. сон работает, если руками усыпать.
<vamadir> diskin: /etc/systemd/sleep.conf
<diskin> vamadir, а это ты читал? https://askubuntu.com/questions/942366/how-to-disable-sleep-suspend-at-login-screen
<SKonst> а у меня никак не усыпает. китайская материнка :(
<diskin> и https://askubuntu.com/questions/1101043/prevent-sleep-suspend-when-not-logged-in-to-a-specific-account
<diskin> SKonst, они же все китайские, не?
<SKonst> diskin, у  меня суперкитайская. нонейм
<diskin> vamadir, нету там про sleep ничего у меня. видимо, все по  умолчанию стоит
<vamadir> О спасибо, туда я еще не копал
<diskin> vamadir, куда "туда"? ) я в гугле ввел ubuntu goes sleep login screen
<diskin> я всегда так делаю
<vamadir> diskin: https://askubuntu.com/questions/1072504/lid-closed-suspend-then-hibernate
<diskin> vamadir, о, круть! то есть файлик создать надо.. "To start using this function you need to create a file /etc/systemd/sleep.conf"
<vamadir> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/bionic/man5/systemd-sleep.conf.5.html
<diskin> да, ман у меня есть, а файлика нет (еще) ))
<vamadir> diskin: да. :)
<vamadir> а я блин набирал ubuntu disable hibernation )))
<anderx> SKonst, у твоей это норма. а если уснет то не проснется :D правда уснет врятле
<SKonst> anderx, есть только суспенд ту диск. а с 64 гигами рамы делать своп такой же это черезчур
<anderx> а у меня нет свапа
<SKonst> и у меня нет
<anderx> и мне пофиг на суспенд) и сон
<anderx> у меня комп еще сам может включиться обновится и обратно выключиться) он умный
<anderx> правда я его редко выключяю..
<vamadir> нашел, это GDM в сон уходит. Буду копать дальше
<vamadir> https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gnome-control-center/issues/22
#ubuntu-ru 2020-02-16
<CHeRuBaEL> Доброго времени суток )
<e2> hi
<e2> помогите с утсановкой
<e2> не могу ввести логи и юзернейм
<e2> при установке 18.04
<e2> не вводится
<anderx> клавиатура работает?
<anderx> расскладка какая?
<e2> да
<e2> engl
<e2> язык не менял при установке
<anderx> попробуй скопипастить его откуданить
<anderx> глюканул установщик видать)
<anderx> и че с этим делать яфз кроме как попробовать перезапустить либо пользовать не графический инсталятор
<e2> я использую графический
<anderx> нуу создай текстовик впиши тудалогин пароль и вставь в логи и пароль)) ексли не выйдет пробуй minialcd\netinstall
<anderx> в принципе он дае с русской расскладкой вводит. так что пробуй копи пасту, или перезапуск установки, не поможет качай другой образ.
<Fat-Zer> e2: а ты уверен, что он не вводится, а не просто не отображается при вводе?
<e2> должен отобажатся
<e2> это не проверить никак
